# Fullmetal Alchemist



## pajamas (Sep 26, 2004)

hey what d'you people think about FMA?

I haven't seen the anime but the manga's good, almost rivals Naruto


----------



## Mugen (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah its a great series but it doesnt get as much hype as Naruto.


----------



## Soritia (Sep 26, 2004)

I looooves that series! It's hilarious! (Al and his cats! BWAHAHAHA!) GO Square Enix!
Although I hate the fact that it only comes out once a month... :/


----------



## Kouichi (Sep 26, 2004)

All I have to say about fullmetal alchemist is....Best. Anime. Evar.


----------



## Lactone (Sep 26, 2004)

yes I love FMA, its def my favorite anime, with Naruto in close second.


----------



## Soritia (Sep 26, 2004)

And the Anime is over, isn't it?


----------



## Sitex (Sep 26, 2004)

no, until eps 52. But it really ends in the movie i heard...


----------



## Arex (Sep 26, 2004)

The Fullmetal Alchemist manga is really good, and so was the anime untill around episode 25, then it went downwords as far as I'm concerened.


----------



## meihinote (Sep 26, 2004)

ooh... FMA is my all-time #1 favorite anime ever.. if you only read the manga definitely take a look at the anime. The last episode is showing next week.. so sad


----------



## ShikamaruShadow (Sep 26, 2004)

FMA has a solid story and no filler eps. It rules.


----------



## hoodlum101 (Sep 26, 2004)

I believe only 51 episodes, not 52... I think... I looked it up the other day. And Supposedly there will be a movie next year about the future.


----------



## mow (Sep 26, 2004)

the FMA is amazingly good, it really is in equal status with mind


----------



## meihinote (Sep 26, 2004)

hoodlum101 said:
			
		

> I believe only 51 episodes, not 52... I think... I looked it up the other day. And Supposedly there will be a movie next year about the future.



hmm.. I think the last episode is an hour long.. because I heard the last episode is airing a half an hour early than it should.. suggesting that it's an hour long! So that would count as 52 eps.


----------



## MsAnimegurl (Sep 26, 2004)

*Love FMA*

I'm the same with most the others. I LOVE FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST. Seriously, it's the best...I wonder why it's not as well known? Anyway, yeah it's awesome, but of course Naruto is the bomb...Yeah I'm kinda undecided about a favorite.


----------



## Soritia (Sep 26, 2004)

Does anyone know why they ended the anime so quickly? With such a large fan base, you'd think they'd be sucking it for all it's got.


----------



## Arex (Sep 26, 2004)

Soritia said:
			
		

> Does anyone know why they ended the anime so quickly? With such a large fan base, you'd think they'd be sucking it for all it's got.




.. 51 episodes and a movie isn't enough? It's not like a show like Naruto where if one arc ends, it can keep going. Naruto doesn't have such a specific goal, Hagaren does. 

Follow the manga, it's still going strong, and is supposed to for another 5-6 years.


----------



## meihinote (Sep 26, 2004)

If the sucked FMA for all it had, it probably wouldn't continue to be as good as it is now. 

With Naruto there is a goal, but it's a really broad one which would naturally take many years to achieve (become Hokage, kill brother). However FMA's goal would take a lesser amount of time to fulfill

And FMA is already really well known, it was one of Square Enix's top 3 profits of the year. It's just that FMA's not running and Shonen Jump (the most popular magazine) and (correct me if i'm wrong) not airing on TV Tokyo. And it's shorter.


----------



## Future Gohan (Sep 26, 2004)

Full Metal Alchemist is one of the greatest animes in my opinion. It's got almost everything I want in an anime. Action, comedy, drama, etc. The characters all have great personalities, too. The author is a genius, I think. He draws himself as a cow in the manga. =0


----------



## Arex (Sep 26, 2004)

Actually, Future Gohan, the artist/writer, Hiromu Arakawa, is female. Her real name is Hiromu Aniki.


----------



## meihinote (Sep 26, 2004)

Arex said:
			
		

> Actually, Future Gohan, the artist/writer, Hiromu Arakawa, is female. Her real name is Hiromu Aniki.



Are you serious!?!? Wow. Here I was thinking that there was a male mangaka making the females kickass...


----------



## Future Gohan (Sep 26, 2004)

Arex said:
			
		

> Actually, Future Gohan, the artist/writer, Hiromu Arakawa, is female. Her real name is Hiromu Aniki.


Whoa. I didn't know that. It seems like all my favorite animes are being made by women. o_o


----------



## Arex (Sep 26, 2004)

meihinote said:
			
		

> Are you serious!?!? Wow. Here I was thinking that there was a male mangaka making the females kickass...



Yeah, it was speculated, since she never showed herself to the public, and it was confirmed a month or so again. I think it was like a JK Rowling situation, she figured if it was made by a woman men might be less intrested in it.


----------



## Vaelen (Sep 26, 2004)

Its a great manga and I like that it's going different than the anime.. The manga will go on for quite some time..


----------



## angieness (Sep 26, 2004)

The anime is definantley one of my all time favorites, and for a while I didn't like the manga as much but lately it's been awesome so I'm happy


----------



## hakufan12 (Sep 26, 2004)

I love the FMA manga and the anime's okay but i dislike how the plot changes so much


----------



## meihinote (Sep 26, 2004)

hakufan12 said:
			
		

> I love the FMA manga and the anime's okay but i dislike how the plot changes so much



True how the plot goes in a completely different course than the manga after the middle of the 2nd season or so but if the anime were to end in 52 episodes, they would need to change it. I like the plot changes. I think it keeps the viewers on its toes.


----------



## childofbhaal (Sep 27, 2004)

I only got a chance to Wath the first EP and read a few of the first chapters from the manga. I enjoyed them, maybe I should look into it some more.


----------



## Diaketh (Oct 2, 2004)

Love it! Good characters, funny, etc... Inteeresting that the manga goes in a ( if not entirely complete ) direction then the anime. Waiting to see the last episode now ^^ .


----------



## raphous (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish I could get my hands on ep. 51 soon because I'm realllllllly looking forward to seeing it !


----------



## Zak (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, both the anime and the manga for FMA is great.  It has style and humor.  Personally, I'm kind of glad they didn't try to drag it out too much, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing, and exploiting an anime series to death because it's popular is ridiculous.  That's just my opinion though.


----------



## mow (Oct 8, 2004)

Zak said:
			
		

> Yeah, both the anime and the manga for FMA is great.  It has style and humor.  Personally, I'm kind of glad they didn't try to drag it out too much, there is such a thing as too much of a good thing, and exploiting an anime series to death because it's popular is ridiculous.  That's just my opinion though.



dont worry i think every ture anime fan agrees with you there, we all remeber the how DBZ was destroyed from how long it was.
FMA is probabily among the best animes created to this day. the humor, action drama and characters make such an amazing series to read and watch


----------



## Kimun* (Oct 8, 2004)

I read the manga, I haven't gotten too far in the anime series, though. I think I'm on episode 2.. I'm a big fan of the little omake the mangaka does at the end. I didn't know the manga-ka was female, though. I really didn't expect that.


----------



## Lee_Owns_All (Oct 8, 2004)

Just watched the last episode last night. Great series, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## eroda (Oct 8, 2004)

only 51 eps but i didnt see that ending coming it was awesom it made FMA jump above naruto and gundam seed with those.


----------



## Fatso (Oct 9, 2004)

after see the last ep i only want want to do one thing



SEE THE MOVIE !!


----------



## stellalrh (Oct 9, 2004)

FMA is a very good series sure want to see the movie soon ><


----------



## OMchan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chapter 40 scans have been posted in this LJ entry by *makinochan*. Beware. MAJOR SPOILERS.


----------



## Molidir (Oct 25, 2004)

*full metal alchemist*

anyone got a good fan page or bt page where i can download full metla alchemist ????


----------



## fyre (Oct 25, 2004)

i was soo sad when they ended the anime.  cried on that last ep.
do you know if they are continuing the story on in the manga, or if thats was it, end story?

--fyre


----------



## fyre (Oct 25, 2004)

Zombie Powder

there is where u can get of eps 37+ im eng subs for bt.

--fyre


----------



## angieness (Oct 25, 2004)

you can wait. The anime starts airing on Adult Swim on November 6th


----------



## Vaelen (Oct 25, 2004)

The manga and the anime are very different.. Almost completely different story when you get into it.


----------



## Lee_Owns_All (Oct 25, 2004)

angieness said:
			
		

> you can wait. The anime starts airing on Adult Swim on November 6th


It will suck with american voices, watch it in japanese.


----------



## .StarScream. (Oct 26, 2004)

fyre said:
			
		

> i was soo sad when they ended the anime.  cried on that last ep.
> do you know if they are continuing the story on in the manga, or if thats was it, end story?
> 
> --fyre




I reckon, the film will explain everything what happens after the series.


----------



## Kyubi13 (Nov 1, 2004)

does anyone know a lot about full metal alchemist?all ive heard was that it was a good anime,but nobody really explains it?


----------



## angieness (Nov 1, 2004)

Buuuuuy the DVDs everyone! As for an FMA explaination go to fullmetal-alchemist.com


----------



## Juiceman (Nov 1, 2004)

website

Most people seem to prefer these subs.  They have AKeep and Anbu's first 31 and Spoon's continuation, but you'll have to find eps. 49-51 elsewhere as Spoon has yet to sub them.

While I'm here, does anyone know the CRC code to AKeep and Anbu's episode 31?

edit:   My bad.  THey also have Sonchou-SHS's 49-51.

edit 2:  My bad again.  Just realized that this was in the manga section.


----------



## Hitman89 (Nov 1, 2004)

why cant you guys wait till this saturday when it comes on Adult Swim.


----------



## sabakyu (Nov 6, 2004)

get it from supernova.org im sure they hace it there or animeking.org


----------



## Ceshomru (Nov 7, 2004)

Does anyone know if the manga is still being written, and approximatly how many chapters there might be?


----------



## ~K+ (Nov 7, 2004)

There's 40 chapters so far, and it's still going. I'm not sure how long it takes for a chapter to be released though.


----------



## kogepan (Nov 25, 2004)

first, Naruto: The Demon Within.

and then, <snip>


----------



## Yukai (Nov 28, 2004)

u say anime or manga?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 29, 2004)

Yukai said:
			
		

> u say anime or manga?



He said manga. Those are the sites that  i usually go to get my fix.


----------



## decapitatedKOW (Nov 29, 2004)

wait what does the title have to do with this thread FMA & 666 what you said nothing about this. common on have titles at least close to what the post is going to be about


----------



## mow (Nov 29, 2004)

66 satan can be foun in mangadownload.net. but it has been stuck in chapter 9 or as long as i remember, Toryiama's world is the only group i know that scalates it and they havent updated it for some time now


----------



## Stinki (Dec 5, 2004)

*Fullmetal Alchemist Manga*

I'm on chapter 42, but I haven't watched the anime yet.  Which is better, anime or manga?  Love Hina manga was much better than the anime, so there is a possibility that the manga for FMA is better.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2004)

hi i never saw the manga but i seen the anime...its insane..i love it ...you should check it out!


----------



## wolfi1412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't really answer that question, both of the storyline is different. In the first few episodes and chapter, they have the same storyline, but then the anime went so far away from the manga. Personally, I like the manga better.


----------



## Stinki (Dec 6, 2004)

it goes away from the manga?!  EEK, and the manga is so good!


----------



## kevin77 (Dec 6, 2004)

Shawn said:
			
		

> hi i never saw the manga but i seen the anime...its insane..i love it ...you should check it out!




Ouf, ok, it was good but not insanely good. The quality ending was fairly questionable. I know it should be resolved in a movie, but still... I personally prefer the manga.


----------



## Eclectic Replicant (Dec 6, 2004)

i found a place were you could get the manga...but the sithe went kaboom


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 6, 2004)

In my opinion, manga is much better than anime and this come from a guy who used to watched anime only in the dub version not sub, and hated manga. What a baka i was back then. Now, i only watch anime in sub version, since i can't stand the dub version since it kill the anime. The irony.


----------



## Orihime (Dec 6, 2004)

Hmmm, I haven't been catching up wtih the manga, but to answer your question, personally, I think the manga is better. But plot-wise, they have substantially different plots, same basic idea, but anime just split from the manga, so it isn't thta fair to say the manga is better. I guess, it's better to say the manga is much more interesting compared to the anime.


----------



## blind51de (Dec 6, 2004)

HERE

Manga. Badabing.


----------



## Pods (Dec 6, 2004)

you are my god


----------



## blind51de (Dec 6, 2004)

You don't know how good of a friend Google is.
But rep me regardless,


----------



## Pods (Dec 6, 2004)

lol aight i will...why don't i get rep for my firefox extension lol.  edit: dude where are the chapters after 33?


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 6, 2004)

I think both have it's good points. But the way alot of the things was revealed in the manga was much clearer and well...better.

But the FMA anime still stayed very original and great for something that took a different story line than the manga.

The Greed storyline was much much much better in the manga.


----------



## Rurouni (Dec 6, 2004)

I've only read a bit of the manga, so I'm more apt to say anime, but the manga isn't bad either. In my opinion, the fact that Mustang was the one who killed Winry's parents makes the anime more exciting and makes me wanting to see how things turn out...


----------



## Stinki (Dec 6, 2004)

no one subbed 33 yet, but I found some : they go all the way until 41, 42 is to be realeased on the 10th.  Serach Anime Source on Google, I'm to lazy to fetch the URL xp


----------



## Pods (Dec 7, 2004)

ok thanks!


----------



## Chopstickx (Dec 11, 2004)

Stinki said:
			
		

> no one subbed 33 yet, but I found some : they go all the way until 41, 42 is to be realeased on the 10th.  Serach Anime Source on Google, I'm to lazy to fetch the URL xp



omg ive been looking for those chapters forever!! thank you! rep for u XD


----------



## Gandhi (Dec 11, 2004)

Stinki said:
			
		

> I'm on chapter 42, but I haven't watched the anime yet.  Which is better, anime or manga?  Love Hina manga was much better than the anime, so there is a possibility that the manga for FMA is better.


I've read up to 42 too, and I've seen the entire Anime. The Anime is great - awesome in it's own right but never *quite* as good as the manga. It ends far too abruptly, with as much happening in the last 10 episodes as the entire previous 41 episodes. The anime looks and sounds great though. The manga is *full* of genius comedy moments and although the anime is also quite amusing in parts (episode 37 is a personal favourite - a contender for most hilarious anime moments ever). But yeah? Manga > Anime, but the anime is still awesome because the manga is so great.


----------



## kogepan (Dec 11, 2004)

i think i prefer the manga over the anime. but they are both really great! <3 the anime is more serious. the manga is just hilarious XD minor characters are more developped in my opinion.


----------



## lightning3 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey i watch fullmetal alchamist whats the website were you get manga from?


----------



## mpthread (Dec 12, 2004)

so if i have ch41 am i current? or has ch 42 come out yet?

and lightning try HERE


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 12, 2004)

I only saw the first half of the 1rst ep. and it was GOOD. Cant wait to see the manga. Im on my crappy PC, and I need to use my good one but my lil bro is using it. Damn him >__<


----------



## Outenkun (Dec 19, 2004)

Alot more fun than the anime. I love this series.


----------



## spiderpig (Dec 20, 2004)

Well, like everyone has said, the manga and anime storylines differ quite a bit, considering that Hiromu Arakawa didn't have a lot to do with the planning of the anime scripts and such. So it's really up to you. But imo, do both.


----------



## Anko-san (Dec 20, 2004)

Me loves this manga @.@

Roy Mustang roxs =3 

But... but... anime-source went down when I was reading 38 ;_;

EDIT: Someone have to make a Roy FC XD


----------



## Uzmaki_Naruto (Dec 22, 2004)

seems like both of them are good,but I prefer anime^^


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Dec 24, 2004)

i liked the anime better. in the manga roy looks slightly chubby. xD hahah


----------



## Rurouni (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm not sure if you can download the anime now that it's licensed..


----------



## Kineas (Dec 25, 2004)

Dragonforce

A place to get the anime. Well, it's rather slow, so be prepared to wait. The anime's licensed now, so most sites have taken it down.


----------



## Jin (Mar 2, 2005)

*Anime Source Dropped Fullmetal Alchemist*

Im a big fan of the Fullmetal Alchemist manga. Now that Anime-Source doesnt have it. Where can I find the up to date Fullmetal Alchemist manga?


----------



## Rurouni (Mar 2, 2005)

You'll have to buy it. I'm not surprised they dropped it since it's licensed.


----------



## Dabura (Mar 2, 2005)

irc.irchighway.net
#ckmoney

go to here: Grappe

check at packlists, I don't know if they are up to date.  But you can always try


----------



## Jeltz (Mar 2, 2005)

Yup, loads of places to get chapter 44 on irc.


----------



## SkyWolf (Mar 3, 2005)

Looks like its awhile to get my FMA manga fix...


----------



## Codde (Mar 3, 2005)

SkyWolf said:
			
		

> Looks like its awhile to get my FMA manga fix...


Well evil-genius isn't slow. But FMA is a monthly manga.


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2005)

its monthly? dam i didnt know that


----------



## TDW (Mar 15, 2005)

This is where I get mine.

C2


----------



## Orihime (Mar 16, 2005)

Yah, as someone said, livejournal communities:


 is one of the main ones. At least the one I watch. :\ the might have friends locked the entries tho. So you ahve to join.


----------



## hamham (Mar 16, 2005)

although its monthly the chapters are longer..


----------



## Hagaren (May 15, 2005)

Fullmetal Alchemist is one of my favorite animes. It has everything you could ask for. I especially like the random comedic moments.


----------



## solinari67 (May 17, 2005)

i just wanna point out to anyone starting from chapter 1 of the manga, things don't get different from the anime until around chapter 25.  after that...WOW...i'm floored.


----------



## stacy (May 17, 2005)

gahh we have to wait until june for chapter 48 :darn


----------



## Kyuubi_Xx (May 18, 2005)

The manga is great, but I like the anime a bit better. FMA has everything an anime needs; action, comedy, tragedy, all that good stuff. What more do you need?

FMA is tied with Naruto for my favorite anime. No anime fan is complete without it - if you haven't seen/read it before, go do so! Now!


----------



## Black Swan (May 18, 2005)

> The manga is great, but I like the anime a bit better. FMA has everything an anime needs; action, comedy, tragedy, all that good stuff. What more do you need?
> 
> FMA is tied with Naruto for my favorite anime. No anime fan is complete without it - if you haven't seen/read it before, go do so! Now!




I second that.  FMA is one of my favorite anime and got me hooked after episode 1 : .  But I still have not read the manga I'm waiting for it to end so I dont have to wait a month for a new chap to come out .


----------



## Katara (May 18, 2005)

nova_1813 said:
			
		

> But I still have not read the manga I'm waiting for it to end so I dont have to wait a month for a new chap to come out .


Hehe, you're going to be waiting a long time then, it seems.  Just start up now and join us in the agony! :
Or forgetfulness... 



			
				stacy said:
			
		

> gahh we have to wait until june for chapter 48


Thank god for weekly manga like Naruto that can fill in the gaps, huh?


----------



## zigart (May 18, 2005)

I'm afraid I must agree with the othere. Full metal Alchemist rivals Naruto.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 18, 2005)

I love full metal alchemist, but I don't agree, Naruto is my fav. hands down.


----------



## Friend (May 18, 2005)

I love FMA. It has everything and it had an emotional tug for me from the first episode. I watched the all the anime and then read the manga and I think I enjoyed the anime more. Seeing all the action and their faces was more involving I think though the manga is progressing nicely. I can't bring myself to watch the Adult Swim ones now though. I just prefer to think about it in my head.


----------



## BlueCheese (May 18, 2005)

I enjoyed the anime more cos i watched it first. Plus I think the storyline is better. But don't get me wrong the manga is still great.

FMA is along with Mai HiME my favourite anime by a long way.


----------



## moonslash1718 (May 18, 2005)

yeah FMA is awesome and almost rivials Naruto!!!! is the anime n/e good i;ve only read the manga


----------



## moonslash1718 (May 18, 2005)

*i've not i;ve


----------



## cloon (May 19, 2005)

is the manga still going or are ther eonly 40 chapters, (cos my freind gave me 40 chapters on a disk)

it's one of my fav mangas now, i love the art style!


----------



## BlueCheese (May 19, 2005)

There's 47 chapters so far and it's still going


----------



## cloon (May 19, 2005)

ok thanks then

i don't even wanna look at VIZ's translations of FMA.
i hate VIZ's translations


----------



## Katara (May 20, 2005)

Viz is doing FMA?  I completely forgot... That's 'tastic. Just craptastic. :sigh 



			
				moonslash1718 said:
			
		

> is the anime n/e good i;ve only read the manga


Yes, the anime is quite good, but it's practically a different story altogether--some different characters, the Sins don't match, and the plot seems to be going in different directions too (particularly concerning Hohenheim). But still good in its own right.


----------



## cloon (May 21, 2005)

yes, after seing what VIZ did to naruto i have completely been turned against them.
FMA is getting really good XD


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (May 21, 2005)

the FMA movie should be out sometime this summer in Japan im guessing.


----------



## royalguardx (May 21, 2005)

Uh... FMA its okay and it has a good story line but i missed the first 20 episodes 

Its almost as good as naruto


----------



## Katara (May 21, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> yes, after seing what VIZ did to naruto i have completely been turned against them.
> FMA is getting really good XD


I was turned off by them with YGO (Hell, there's no volume 8 anymore ). And then I flipped through a few books of Naruto. :_shakes head_
Heavens, they really messed it up.

But yeah, I love how it's coming along right now. The arm thing in 47 was almost predictable but it was awesome. =) Plus, seeing Ling go Prince of Persia on Gluttony is kinda... 

But shouldn't we have seen Gluttony's stone when the bomb went off? Or would it have been somewhere near his tongue, like Lust's was near her tattoo?

Can't wait until the whole thing about Father and Hohenheim is cleared up...


----------



## Similac (May 22, 2005)

Been debating trying out this series, based on whats set in here I'll start the downloads now


----------



## cloon (May 24, 2005)

yeah!
it's a really cool series
i just finished 40 and that was a very big shok like woah...(o)__(o)

and now i'm left on that clifhanger untill i can downl0oad some more...


----------



## ghostgal (May 28, 2005)

cloon said:
			
		

> yeah!
> it's a really cool series
> i just finished 40 and that was a very big shok like woah...(o)__(o)
> 
> and now i'm left on that clifhanger untill i can downl0oad some more...




I think directmanga.com has next chapters


----------



## YamiHikari (May 30, 2005)

The Viz FMA is the best Viz title yet!  (Well, of the ones I've bothered to read.)  They really pulled through on this one.  It puts all the Shonen Jump titles to shame.  I really hope the second volume is done just as beautifully.  If you haven't yet, pick up a copy.  (Especially if you have all 47 chapters and 51 episodes saved on your hard drive   )

Viz's Naruto <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Viz's FMA!

If Viz's traslations of Naruto were a car, it would be a Ford Pinto.
If Viz's FMA were a car, it would be able to fly and shoot laser beams.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (May 30, 2005)

yea a really good anime........im still at episode 48........but i hope the series doesn't end in the movie


----------



## CABLE (May 30, 2005)

i saw all of the anime, so where should i start the manga, as in from where does the manga stray from the anime?


----------



## Codde (May 30, 2005)

MasterHiko said:
			
		

> i saw all of the anime, so where should i start the manga, as in from where does the manga stray from the anime?


I'd suggest starting from the beginning. There are differences here and there, but it's definitely worth it to start from the very beginning. It takes a completely different path say around episdoe 40 but there are already "huge" differences before that.(Personally find the manga much better due to more sensical  'suprises' instead of what they pulled off at the end of the anime... and of course more humor).


----------



## YamiHikari (May 30, 2005)

Agreed.  Definately start at the beginning.  From the start, the anime takes a different path.  A good example would be how Ed and Al wind up on the train with Bard in the beginning.  There's tons more I didn't realize until after I had reread the manga after watching the anime.  It's really good stuff.


----------



## CABLE (May 31, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I'd suggest starting from the beginning. There are differences here and there, but it's definitely worth it to start from the very beginning. It takes a completely different path say around episdoe 40 but there are already "huge" differences before that.(Personally find the manga much better due to more sensical  'suprises' instead of what they pulled off at the end of the anime... and of course more humor).



when you say episode 40, you mean chapter 40 right?


----------



## zigart (May 31, 2005)

I actually prefer the manga better than the anime. But the reason I love FMA is it is the most philosophacal manga/anime I have ever read.
*my spellings really bad.


----------



## ghostgal (Jun 1, 2005)

zigart said:
			
		

> I actually prefer the manga better than the anime. But the reason I love FMA is it is the most philosophacal manga/anime I have ever read.
> *my spellings really bad.




agree, really deep.


----------



## Codde (Jun 1, 2005)

MasterHiko said:
			
		

> when you say episode 40, you mean chapter 40 right?


No. Meant the anime goes off from the manga about episode 40. That's where it just throws everything out the window(and where the anime gets worse IMO), the differences start long before though.


----------



## Xan-Nella (Jun 4, 2005)

Well, i just read Chapter 47, is that as far as we have got? 

Seems Ed and Whinry are getting closer ^_^


----------



## Katara (Jun 4, 2005)

Yup, 47 is the latest so far...***slight spoilers ahead...***

And the prospects of him getting taller are getting greater! So EdxWin is getting more likely. XP 





			
				YamiHikari said:
			
		

> Viz's Naruto <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Viz's FMA!
> 
> If Viz's traslations of Naruto were a car, it would be a Ford Pinto.
> If Viz's FMA were a car, it would be able to fly and shoot laser beams.


lol
Is it really that much better? Like swears aren't edited with "*!@#$%*" or the Philosopher's Stone renamed as the "*Sorcerer's Stone*", are they? I can totally see Viz doing that after seeing Naruto and YuGiOh.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jun 4, 2005)

Yup 47 is the last chapter out in Japan.  It' a monthly manga so why the chapters are long and packed full of goodness.  Unflortunately that means there's not a lot of them and you have to wait longer in between.

And yup, Viz kept with the origional names of everything, and since the target audience is higher, they allowed more room for prophanity.


----------



## Black Swan (Jun 5, 2005)

I just started reading the fma manga and was curious about how long it is.  Will it stop at 51 chapters like the anime stopped at 51 episodes or run longer?


----------



## WateryAura (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont wanna read so many posts so... Just a quick question

How does the Mange compare to the Anime? o_O


----------



## Racheal (Jun 5, 2005)

WateryAura said:
			
		

> I dont wanna read so many posts so... Just a quick question
> 
> How does the Mange compare to the Anime? o_O


good, but VERY different. 'specially the newest chapters/last bit of the anime.

If you're going to read the manga (which I would suggest if you liked the series) you'd probaly want to read from chapter 1, since there are differences, even way back then.

Side Note: wahoo! new chapter Friday! 
(a month between chapters is hard )


----------



## Codde (Jun 6, 2005)

WateryAura said:
			
		

> I dont wanna read so many posts so... Just a quick question
> 
> How does the Mange compare to the Anime? o_O


Personally, I'd say it's much better. The diferences on the manga's part are better than the part the anime has in common. Only bad thing is the month wait for each chapter.... but the mangaka said somewere she plans to have it long-running.

Yeah I'd recommend reading it from chapter 1 too.


----------



## Racheal (Jun 6, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Only bad thing is the month wait for each chapter.... but the mangaka said somewere she plans to have it long-running.


I remember reading in a recent North American Anime magazine that there were plans for the series to be 20 volumes (or so). And considering it's only at, what? Volume 12? that still leaves alot to go.


----------



## stacy (Jun 24, 2005)

ch. 48 came out  :


----------



## Katara (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, it's been out since June 12th. 


*Spoiler*: _Don't click this if you haven't read it yet. It'll ruin it for you._ 




*Spoiler*: _I'm totally serious._ 



The fact that Roy, Ed, and Al (Hawkeye and Knox too) now know that the Fuhrer is Wrath is just...awesome, for a lack of a better word.  They won't trust him and yet will possibly continue to lead their military dog lives under his command, at least for a while.

But what I'm really looking forward to is Gluttony's true form.  We've only seen Greed's and a hinting of Envy's, and unfortunately Lust's out of the question now.  If he's as crazy as he seems, Roy, Ed, and/or Al may have some trouble.  The only thing I see as a possible plus to this turn is Wrath may come to stop him and then we'll have a real encounter between the Fuhrer and his "subordinates."


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 27, 2005)

Oooooi, do you guys know where to download FMA raws. I just reached ch41, and I wanna see what happens with Ed and Hoemhime but raws.zuiken.net stopped putting up raws for some reason...


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jun 27, 2005)

where do u guys get the manga?


----------



## Katara (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't think I'm allowed to post the link so...here yo go.
Save Yourself from reading Japanese.  
 Obviously, get rid of the spaces.

Allowed to post links/peK


----------



## CABLE (Jun 27, 2005)

u2umak1_nArut0 said:
			
		

> where do u guys get the manga?



IRC, at #lurk.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 27, 2005)

Where can i d/l fma?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 27, 2005)

Last of the Uchihas: Have you even bothered to read the 4 last posts? 

1, #lurk on irc.irchighway.net.
Here's the bot packs for #lurk : H2 v.21

How to use mirc:
 a, Download it. And follow the next step
 b, 

2, The link Katara posted:
Save Yourself from reading Japanese.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jun 27, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Last of the Uchihas: Have you even bothered to read the 4 last posts?
> 
> 1, #lurk on irc.irchighway.net.
> Here's the bot packs for #lurk : clickie
> ...



Hide under the nearest rock. lol

My bad, i wasn't paying attention, but thanks anyway.


----------



## Inaudible-red (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah I agree, I think the manga is much better.  I've read to about chapter 50 I think.  I also played the game by Square Enix, but I have to say that I was expecting better from them.  Anyway, Fullmetal Alchemist is an awsome anime, I was pretty happy when they started to show it on Adult Swim.  Now everyone (almost) may experience the coolness.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jun 28, 2005)

manga is wayy better!! im soo pissed that the storyline in the anime is soo different than the story in the manga. Manga is wayy better by the way!


----------



## Codde (Jun 28, 2005)

u2umak1_nArut0 said:
			
		

> manga is wayy better!! im soo pissed that the storyline in the anime is soo different than the story in the manga. Manga is wayy better by the way!


I agree on all points...


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 28, 2005)

I would read this manga if it wasn't such a pain to get it from the msn community site >_<


----------



## Inuyashamish (Jun 28, 2005)

i just dled the whole series this weekend and watched it in 2 days.  it has to be one of the best animes ever made.  i thoroughly enjoyed every episode and cryed on the last one.  it definatley showed up trigun which i watched just before it.


----------



## Racheal (Jun 29, 2005)

Inuyashamish said:
			
		

> i just dled the whole series this weekend and watched it in 2 days.  it has to be one of the best animes ever made.  i thoroughly enjoyed every episode and cryed on the last one.  it definatley showed up trigun which i watched just before it.


that's all fine and dandy, but this is the Fullmetal Alchemist _MANGA_ thread

Anime stuff is here

but if you enjoyed the anime, read the manga


----------



## Utz (Jun 29, 2005)

I personally liked the manga much more....

Although like any anime, the animation (obviously since it's animated TV) was great.


----------



## Katara (Jun 29, 2005)

Arcanis said:
			
		

> I would read this manga if it wasn't such a pain to get it from the msn community site >_<


Courtesy of MasterHiko:
#lurk on irc.irchighway.net.

Arcanis, get/read it!! =D


----------



## mushi (Jun 29, 2005)

right.. after clicking through the various links etc etc i cant get episode 49, 50, 51 T_T... anyone help me


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jun 29, 2005)

limewire or kazaa always werks as a last resort, 

but trust me, those eps r just a big dissapointment!


----------



## mushi (Jul 1, 2005)

u2umak1_nArut0 said:
			
		

> limewire or kazaa always werks as a last resort,
> 
> but trust me, those eps r just a big dissapointment!



i've looked on them.. but all i get is images of parts of the whole issue.. i cant get the whole file T_T


----------



## Blind Sandstorm (Jul 1, 2005)

I have only seen 3 episodes of the anime and I gotta say that I prefer the manga better. Yeah, it's cool to see the fighting in motion and color on the screen but I honestly like the manga better since the anime seems almost like some over obsessed fan with a team of workers somehow were able to make the anime the way they wanted with mostly the original storyline and got it on air. I'm in America so 52 hasn't come out yet and their showing re-runs before it does. My boyfriend stopped when it started the re-runs but I unfortuantly just saw my first anime episode of it this Monday and I was confused. I'm glad I read the first 40 chapters of the manga before I watched the anime or else I would have been COMPLETELY lost.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 1, 2005)

Just read almost whole manga, the storyline is really better in the manga IMO. Manga (almost always) > Anime


----------



## Souless One (Jul 1, 2005)

I LOVE FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST!!!  : 
The Show ROCKS!!!  
and Ed is sooooooooooooooo cute!!!  
ive never read the manga but u better believe im gonna!!!


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jul 2, 2005)

did ch.49 come out yet??!! if it has plse tell me!!


----------



## Dark Travis (Jul 2, 2005)

u2umak1_nArut0 said:
			
		

> did ch.49 come out yet??!! if it has plse tell me!!



We still got about another week before the raw comes out


----------



## Cytokinesis (Jul 2, 2005)

Can anyone tell me at what chapter the Anime diverged from the Manga?


----------



## Crowe (Jul 2, 2005)

Cyto:
here

Tho im not sure, and as Code says in his post you should start from beginning, since the the story is changed here and there. e.x when they fight the "God" in the first eps/chapt


----------



## darksage78 (Jul 3, 2005)

I can't wait to see what happens in 49. The manga for FMA is much better than the anime in my opinon. I mean in a way Al and ED doesn't have to deal with trading their body to another world or homonculus. I mean in the manga there's a possibility Al's body is somewhere else. Also killing Homonculus seem more difficult in the manga. Whereas in the anime if you had the specific "secret" you could immobilize the Homonculus.


----------



## Blind Sandstorm (Jul 3, 2005)

whoawhoawhoa! They are further than 40?? OOh!! Could someone tell me where you people are getting this stuff?? PLEASE TELL ME!! PLEAAASE!!!


----------



## Racheal (Jul 3, 2005)

Blind Sandstorm said:
			
		

> whoawhoawhoa! They are further than 40?? OOh!! Could someone tell me where you people are getting this stuff?? PLEASE TELL ME!! PLEAAASE!!!


simply look at this page and the previous page and the answer is there 

_or for convinence...._
MSN community: Chapter 9
or
IRC: #lurk on irc.irchighway.net


----------



## Blind Sandstorm (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh...but those links don't work. *fumes* I'll see what I can do. Thanks anyway though!


----------



## Racheal (Jul 5, 2005)

Blind Sandstorm said:
			
		

> Oh...but those links don't work. *fumes* I'll see what I can do. Thanks anyway though!


oops >.< here's a working link:
Mangass

or, if for whatever reason that one is not working, try this one:


you're just have to do some digging in the gallery to find the chapters


----------



## Blind Sandstorm (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks! ^_^ I'll start reading once I visit a few more thread things!


----------



## Geji Mayu (Jul 8, 2005)

Who *doesn't * _like FMA?_


----------



## Racheal (Jul 8, 2005)

Geji Mayu said:
			
		

> Who *doesn't * like FMA?


my friend, who's the one who got me addicted to FMA in the first place, her sister doesn't like FMA
(we're attempting to convert her though)

oh, and for anyone buying the ViZ volumes, appantely Volume 2 is out now
_(stupid manga stores are all on the other side of town -_- I have to wait till Monday to get my copy)_


----------



## Katara (Jul 8, 2005)

Racheal said:
			
		

> my friend, who's the one who got me addicted to FMA in the first place, her sister doesn't like FMA
> (we're attempting to convert her though)


Does she love dogs, chemistry or "sexy hobos"? ;P Try to show her an ep or page that would appeal to her interests.  My sister can't read comics (which is why she'll never get into Naruto) but I managed to tease her love of dogs with Black Hayate (and Alexander but I'm afraid to show her his fate) and she loves the pup.  And both the "Dog of the Military" gaiden and episode 13! :  Now she knows the name _Fullmetal Alchemist_, not quite into it yet but I'm going to go at it gradually and hopefully I can get her to see our side of things.


----------



## Katara (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG! Thank you!  For some reason I thought it was coming out in August.

...It was probably the translators who said that, now that I think about it.



> well, appantely, it worked for my friend (he doesn't even read the manga -_-) so yeah, the error was just my computer


Hahaha, dzang.  Hope you got it working eventually.


----------



## Racheal (Jul 11, 2005)

Katara said:
			
		

> Hahaha, dzang.  Hope you got it working eventually.


yeah, I had my friend re-zip it and send it to me ^^


*Spoiler*: _Chapter discussion_ 



I'm kinda amused by the fact, that I told my friend Pride would be in this chapter, not even expecting him to be, and why, who other is talking to Wrath, then our shadowy Pride? 
*Spoiler*: _crazy Pride speculation_ 



I'm beginning to think that Pride is someone we've met before. Roy's line on pg 33 about their being the "possibility of more homunculi pretending to be humans" made me think that. On first glance, his outline almost reminded me of Shou Tucker (which can't be right, since he's dead and all :|)



Envy mentioned Hughes, and I hate him for it  
and Roy got called useless again....poor poor Roy


----------



## Katara (Jul 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _49 rant_ 



Jeez, Pride's RIGHT THERE!!! How come we're still not allowed to see his face?!?!  ing

I was surprised that Marco was still alive.  I would've thought that Envy killed him soon after he was caught.  But I guess he's a sacrifice so it makes sense that they didn't.

It was a great chapter but I can't believe Arakawa would leave us hanging like that and jump into another Gaiden! Jeebus!
/rant end




*Spoiler*: _Chapter discussion_ 



Nice call on Pride.  Just wish his shape was a little more identifiable.  Anyways, I'll continue to believe that it's Hoenheim until I'm proven wrong. 

And your Tucker guess isn't all that bad.  We never actually saw his body being pummeled so...uh...yeah, I need to go to sleep.




[*edit*]Yay, they scanslated it! Dang, they're fast!  I had no idea Envy was talking to Ed in that panel...

But now that I've skimmed the raw, I wish they did the Gaiden too.  Looks interesting. Especially that last scene. I wonder what's going on...[/*edit*]


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jul 14, 2005)

wha gaiden u talkin bout?!!

*Spoiler*: _??????????????_ 



pride kant be hohenhiem, they refer to hohenheim as father, if he was pride they would kall him pride not father.
I kant wait to see how he lookz lik and whas his power?!! 
But they said he was training or sumtin so he has to be extra fukin strong!!!
KANT WAIT!!

Gluttony is fukin strong as fuk!!iono how they r gunna beat him let alone get close enough to hurt him


----------



## Katara (Jul 14, 2005)

u2umak1_nArut0 said:
			
		

> wha gaiden u talkin bout?!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: _??????????????_
> 
> ...


That little end bit of 49. The one with the little girl with Hawkeye's hairstyle. I can't understand a word so it might not even be a Gaiden. I'm just assuming that's what it is since it seems to jump out of the current plot into something else completely.


*Spoiler*: _Re: ??????????????_ 



I wasn't talking about Father.  I think "Father" really is Ed and Al's dad but the character we've seen as "Hoenheim" (the one who has been with Pinako from the "days of old") is Pride.

Since I'm basing this off of the idea that the Sins have all been born from one individual (Father), I'm making the prediction that his pride would come in the form of himself.  I know the shadow doesn't resemble him in the least but I'm sticking to it.  Just like crazymoronx is sticking to the hand-mouth not being Deidara. >_>


----------



## Racheal (Jul 14, 2005)

the 'gaiden' is actually a bit of story from the 3rd game, which is coming out in Japan next week. (I have no idea what is being said though >.<)


----------



## Katara (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow.  For an ad, that looks pretty interesting.   It would make me want to play it, if I hadn't read those reviews saying that the first or second game was really linear in gameplay. :/ ...And if I could steal my brother's PS2...

Does she always do this for the games? Promote them with a small scene in the manga?


----------



## Racheal (Jul 15, 2005)

I wouldn't have a clue; I only got into fma about 3 months ago (silly Cartoon Network not being avaiable in Canada.....)

and yeah, currently playing the 2nd game; It is quite linear, but it is still fun and amusing (the dialouge is great ^^)


----------



## Katara (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess I'll have to look into that then! 

The dialogue? (The second game is that fallen angel game, right?)


----------



## ( * )( * ) (Jul 15, 2005)

it sucks asss its a stupid show


----------



## Racheal (Jul 15, 2005)

no, the first game is the broken angel

the second one is Curse of the Crimision Elixir (it only came out in North America yesterday)

if you want, I actually ripped the opening video from the game (what plays when you let it sit.) You can download it here


_^classic moment from the OP_


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jul 15, 2005)

hey! its my first time  posting in this thread and i was wondering if there's an english/tokyo pop version of FMA? I want to read the manga after watching this great series! ^.^


----------



## itachidattebayo (Jul 15, 2005)

The story lines quite good and the drawings are great but its just the scary stuff(Edward's mom and the Chimera Girl) that scare the wit out of kids tho.....


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jul 15, 2005)

T_T i pitied their fates rather than get scared of them... especially poor nina-chan!


----------



## Racheal (Jul 15, 2005)

wandering_pandora said:
			
		

> hey! its my first time  posting in this thread and i was wondering if there's an english/tokyo pop version of FMA? I want to read the manga after watching this great series! ^.^


ViZ just recently started releasing the volumes in English.
They're releasing at a rate of about 1 volume every 2 months, and just released Volume 2 this month (Vol. 3 is due out in September)


----------



## N' FaMoS (Jul 16, 2005)

i jus bought Vol.2 even though i would have rather had bought Vol.1 but w/e 
1st TIME I HAVE EVER PAID FOR MANGA! IN MY LIFE! and i think if it wasnt FMA i would have never dun  it


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jul 19, 2005)

^^ horray for FMA!


----------



## RodMack (Jul 19, 2005)

i only have Vol. 1 of the FMA manga. need to get Vol. 2.


----------



## Even (Jul 19, 2005)

FMA is a great anime A great plus is that everything that's written in the anime (like on letters, books, signs and tombstones) is written in English. Great story and cool characters as well. RecommendedD


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jul 19, 2005)

^^ i just wished it went one longer and they had more adventures. i don't mind them having fillers. hehe, i also liked how ed got angry and exagerated how people talk about his height.


----------



## Katara (Jul 20, 2005)

Dante said:
			
		

> i only have Vol. 1 of the FMA manga. need to get Vol. 2.


DL it for now and then buy the real deal later! :



			
				wandering_pandora said:
			
		

> ^^ i just wished it went one longer and they had more adventures.


That's why you read the manga! Because it won't be ending for quite some time! 



> exagerated how people talk about his height.


Hehehehe...I loved it when Archer thought Ed was going to attack after calling himself the size of a grain of sand.


----------



## wandering_pandora (Jul 21, 2005)

^^; what i meant was i wished that the series was longer like the manga. geez, im DLing the translated manga right now (though its now yet done. they only have until chapter 40).


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2005)

Merged all threads about the awesome manga, Fullmetal Alchemist! Carry on!


----------



## Blinus (Jul 29, 2005)

*FMA manga chapter 42 and up...*

For like, a month, directmanga.com had just not been working for me at all. I don't know if it's just bad luck, or if there's a priblem on my end or their end, but I cannot get FMA manga chpter 42 or anything beyond it. Anyone have them, or have a link?

Thanx.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 29, 2005)

For you, that is missing chapters of Hagane no Renkin Jutsushi go hither to tokyotosho.com and run a search for Fullmetal Alchemist and you should find what ye seek.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 29, 2005)

* merged *


----------



## Blinus (Jul 29, 2005)

All I could find on Tokyotosho was chapters 44 and 45. I'm still missing 42, 43, 46, 47 48, and 49. Those ones are either not there at all, or are RAW.


----------



## Dark Travis (Jul 29, 2005)

The manga is online here  but you could just save it to your hard drive as you read through them


----------



## zeoblade (Jul 30, 2005)

Dark Travis said:
			
		

> The manga is online here  but you could just save it to your hard drive as you read through them



What about the anime??


----------



## zeoblade (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm trying to download directly and now its asking me for anti leech plugin, is that necessary? It's not a virus, or trojan or anything to do with the privacy of my computer is it?


----------



## Blinus (Jul 30, 2005)

zeoblade said:
			
		

> I'm trying to download directly and now its asking me for anti leech plugin, is that necessary? It's not a virus, or trojan or anything to do with the privacy of my computer is it?



That is gibberish to me, I'm afraid I can't help you there. You might wanna ask in the comments and questions room on this forum.


----------



## Naruto_Shoujo (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah the anime was good. The frist episodes might
 be confusing but it is good!


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2005)

Chapter 49 has been released. Its awesome ^^


----------



## zeoblade (Jul 30, 2005)

Ben Plante said:
			
		

> That is gibberish to me, I'm afraid I can't help you there. You might wanna ask in the comments and questions room on this forum.



I was asking kakoishii


----------



## Yavanna (Jul 30, 2005)

i got all 51 episodes (subbed) on DVD for $25.00


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Aug 3, 2005)

I  FMA! It has to be one of the best Anime/Manga of all time.I'm on the 48th episode of the anime but on the latest chapter of the manga. The two different plotlines fit together so perfectly of what FMA is about, sacrificing for the end result. I don't have a favourite character yet but I adore Edward!! Roy Mustang (I laughed when I heard his name) is another slick character I adore and Jean Havoc is the character I feel most sorry for.


----------



## Zedaine (Aug 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how far the manga is right now and where to read them? I read the ones in readmanga.com but then it stopped at chapter 40 so if you can help i will greatly appreciate it


----------



## Daniee (Aug 3, 2005)

Zedaine said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me how far the manga is right now and where to read them? I read the ones in readmanga.com but then it stopped at chapter 40 so if you can help i will greatly appreciate it


There's 49 chapters and you can read them here


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 4, 2005)

On the subject, of the show, I have all 51 episodes subbed and it only took me 10hrs to do it. The Manga should be in the 13th Vol. upon the release of ch50; or the 12th Vol. will end with ch50.

Since both anime and manga are too different sets of animals I can't really compare them to each other. Both the anime and manga are dark and moody
the latter more so than the other. Characters that were left reletively unharmed in the anime are shown no mercy in the manga.

First in the anime its almost a given that Doc. Marcoh is dead but in the manga he is alive and completly inside the lair of the beast. Only 6 of 7 Homunculus remain including Father (Hoenheim Elric); no Dante though do to the religious subject matter within the story I woudn't dismiss the possibility
of the characters appearance; assuming the author will even use Dante as a character; but since the design of "THE GATE" is lefted from book i - of The Divine Comedy - Dante's Inferno; your imagination is as good as anyone else's on what might happen next in the series.

In my opinion, since the anime incarnation is OFFICIALLY ENDE; the Manga can go in any direction of its telling and anyone or mass group of characters
can be killed off, or hurt in any assorted fashion now.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 11, 2005)

The following is a discription of the horror that falls upon our characters


*Spoiler*: __ 



Edward and Ling were consumed by Gluttony. Gluttony might or might
not have killed Envy. Roy is possible about to be removed from the
military; making it easier to capture him since he would no longer be a
state alchemist. And Edward is shown beside himself within Gluttony
END OF CHAPTER.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 13, 2005)

Overall Animation: FMA>Naruto
Fighting animation: Naruto>FMA
Sound/music: Naruto = FMA
Plot: FMA = Naruto 
i think they are very similar in terms of plot. FMA focuses on brotherly love while naruto tends to go with relationships between comrades and friends. 

So overall, i think FMA is better simply because the entire series is out and its overall quality is excellent. Whereas Naruto so far has been very good, but it might decrease in its quality in the future


----------



## love_elric (Aug 13, 2005)

FMA is my favourite anime.. it rocks!! though naruto runs a close second.. haha.. only read till vol 3 of the manga though.. n it's so different.. n ya.. i think it's funnier too.. cant wait to read the rest of the manga.. gees.. (=


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 15, 2005)

Mr. Slick said:
			
		

> Overall Animation: FMA>Naruto
> Fighting animation: Naruto>FMA
> Sound/music: Naruto = FMA
> Plot: FMA = Naruto
> ...



Agreed, except for a few things.
Every so often there's a fight sceen in FMA that blows Naruto out of the water.  (Greed vs Ed.)  It's different kinds of fighting than ninjas so it depends on your interests.

Also FMA's plot gets a lot deeper.  I think what you mean was the themes are really simular, ie brotherly love, comrades ect.  Which is true for most Shonen titles.  

And finally to everyone, there is a completely separate Anime thread for FMA, this one it for the Manga.


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Aug 15, 2005)

The anime Ed and the manga Ed are completely different. The anime Ed is more sweet, not a crazy kind. The manga Ed is loud, and the evil kind. God, I love him that way.


----------



## Katara (Aug 17, 2005)

Chapter 50 is translated!!! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, I hope Ling is okay.  And that Ed is on the other side of the Gate. That'd be sweet.

Everything's moving so fast now!!! Can't wait!



@ Daniee78:  I agree.  She is evil incarnate.  Heck, I think she even has a step up on Kishimoto-san.


----------



## Racheal (Aug 18, 2005)

Katara said:
			
		

> Chapter 50 is translated!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


yay! you said she! *bashes all her friends who thought Arakawa-sensei was a he*
and she IS evil, especially with the 1-month waits >.<
(though, on the plus side, 1 month waits have made 1 week waits seem like nothing)

_it is late, and I have nothing important to say_


----------



## Beatnik (Aug 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me which volume:

a mad father makes a hybrid of his daughter and their dog?

Thanks.


----------



## mgrace (Aug 20, 2005)

I think thats early on try chapter 12 or 13...


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Aug 20, 2005)

Kizuna_Kohaku said:
			
		

> The anime Ed and the manga Ed are completely different. The anime Ed is more sweet, not a crazy kind. The manga Ed is loud, and the evil kind. God, I love him that way.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Daniee (Aug 21, 2005)

Beatnik said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me which volume:
> 
> a mad father makes a hybrid of his daughter and their dog?
> 
> Thanks.


That would be volume 2, which is available from Viz


----------



## wandering_pandora (Aug 29, 2005)

btw, how often do the mangas come out in the bookstores? o.O


----------



## kumagoro_usagi (Sep 4, 2005)

Has the latest chapter come out yet?


----------



## Racheal (Sep 4, 2005)

wandering_pandora said:
			
		

> btw, how often do the mangas come out in the bookstores? o.O


I assume you mean in North America? Every other month in that case; The next one is coming out this tuesday (the 6th)



			
				kumagoro_usagi said:
			
		

> Has the latest chapter come out yet?


nope, not yet :\ RAW should be out sometime next weekend.


----------



## CABLE (Sep 4, 2005)

is the latest chapter 50?


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 4, 2005)

50 is the lastest, raw for chapter 51 should come out on September 12.


----------



## EdwardElric (Sep 5, 2005)

Can someone tell me the main differences between the anime and manga?  I saw the anime like a year ago, didn't know the manga differed so much.


----------



## krzyvietboi2k5 (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah i was wondering if it followed the anime closely or if it was like a completely different series with other characters and so forth.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 5, 2005)

Where can I get chapters above 47? So far only found up to chapter 47.


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 5, 2005)

Up to the latest here:


----------



## Daniee (Sep 5, 2005)

EdwardElric said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me the main differences between the anime and manga?  I saw the anime like a year ago, didn't know the manga differed so much.


The anime and manga have a different story but have the same cast(except for a few exclusive characters like Dante who isn't in the manga)

The story isn't completely different, Ed and Al still want to find the Philosophers Stone to get their bodies back, it's the way things play out is what's much different.  The anime follows the manga pretty closely until the Greed episodes, that's when they completely split.

And in case anyone is interested, volume 3 comes out today


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 5, 2005)

darksage78 said:
			
		

> Up to the latest here:



Oh cool thanks.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 5, 2005)

I've seen both, and have decided that I liked the anime story more, that twist with Dante at the end was very well done.


----------



## GreatTeacherOnizuka (Sep 7, 2005)

darksage78 said:
			
		

> Up to the latest here:



is there anywhere else where i can get the lastest chapter but dl all at once...coz lookin at a page at a time really is irritating


----------



## darksage78 (Sep 7, 2005)

Not sure sorry, but head over to Link removed and try asking there.


----------



## Codde (Sep 12, 2005)

Racheal said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think Al believes that Ed is dead, and is having Gluttony lead him to "father" (because in the short scene between Al and Gluttony, Glut does mention "father"



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I guess I should wait for a translation to come out. Though I don't see how they can really get out of their situations in the current condition. Unless Envy just stops. They're having a hard enough time wandering around the place. Unless Ling somehow knows Shin alchemy and can heal them... though he hasn't shown any indication of knowing it if I recall correctly. Though they might manage to get away.


----------



## Daniee (Sep 12, 2005)

Racheal said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yep, Gluttony says that Father will be furious because he ate Envy and a human sacrifice, then Al tells Gluttony to take him to this "father"

This chapter raised so many questions about Envy...when he transforms, he speaks in multiple voices.  One of them tells Ed and Ling to look away because he's hideous, and another asks them what they think of his true form.  Perhaps he's really a Chimera...? Hmmm...


----------



## Outenkun (Sep 14, 2005)

I collect both the Fullmetal and Naruto manga, so yes, it is a very good mangaX3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 9, 2005)

In ch52 of Fullmetal alchemist ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ed grabs Envy's P.S.

Bradly breaks up Roy's team and scatters them across various areas of his Country.

And many more angst ridden things about I can & will not elaborate on.




tokyotosho.com


----------



## Katara (Oct 9, 2005)

O.M.G.

If you can tell me how I can get my computer can read those Japanese characters, I will _so_ love you for bringing this up...


----------



## Racheal (Oct 10, 2005)

it's up on the msn group already
Direct Link to chapter

this chapter was amusing because me and two friends tried to translate 5 pages. Took 3 hours, but was fun ^^ (made us hate Bradley alot though -_-)


*Spoiler*: _random thought on Chapter_ 



Right at the end of the chapter, Ed figured something out. He saw a piece from that wall back in the desert area between Amestris and Xing (I remember it was chapter 41 >.<, not 100% on the location [edit: looked it up, Xerxes ruins]) of course, now we have to wait to find out was he figured out >.< I know I failed to notice that until about my 4th read through -.-u



[size=-2]_I should not be making posts at 5am in the morning. Please ignore my uncoherency_[/size]


----------



## mushi (Oct 10, 2005)

anyone know where i can get them all.. but in like volumes o_O


----------



## RockLee (Oct 30, 2005)

Finding them to dl is really really hard. Directmanga is the only place I know of, but they stopped at 41....>_< Jesus, I need my FMA fix! Been 9 months, now.


----------



## mushi (Oct 30, 2005)

Didn;t the Fma series finish already? or am i thinking of something else...


----------



## Trash Bear (Oct 30, 2005)

mushi said:
			
		

> Didn;t the Fma series finish already? or am i thinking of something else...




The FMA anime series is complete. The manga continues on and will continue I imagine for a long time.


----------



## mushi (Oct 30, 2005)

hmmm... thnx =)


----------



## solinari67 (Oct 31, 2005)

actually, FMA might be past the halfway point.  everything is finally starting to point towards a merging of plotlines.  it's only once a month, though, so that could take forever to complete.


*Spoiler*: __ 



mustang's crew is going to have to reassemble.  al is about to find out the truth about his father.  mustang himself is gonna have to pull some serious shit to save his own ass.  ed and ling will most likely end up face to face with hohenheim.  envy probably won't make it out (just a hunch).

of course, there's the matter of the other sins who haven't appeared yet.  i believe sloth is that giant they keep chained up, who hasn't shown up at all recently.  and there's got to be a few more.

okay, maybe i'm way off.


----------



## Zoro - inactive (Nov 2, 2005)

I love it but's too short(like Ed) there have to be more chapter.Roy Mustang is one of the funniest characters ever made,he's my favorite character.


----------



## quincy-kun (Nov 3, 2005)

FMA has to be one of my favorite anime. It has a good story line, characters, and even the English dub isn't too bad. The end was kinda sucky though. (Call me a pirate if you wish, I don't care)


----------



## RodMack (Nov 4, 2005)

i thought that the english dubbing was gonna be terrible, but Funimation has done a good job to make FMA sound good in english. it's not as good as in japanese, but it's good.


----------



## Freed (Nov 4, 2005)

Chapter 53 should be released on that msn group during december, if I stick to what they said.The Manga totally won't follow the Anime anyways; I think that should be obvious.And Envy is cool damnit :[


----------



## solinari67 (Nov 9, 2005)

just check page 14.  there's a link to the msn group and a recommendation to search for the fruit tree alchemists.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2005)

Ch 53 is out at: 

.... Spoilerz ....


*Spoiler*: __ 



We learn how King Bradly became a Homunculus Half/Breed
Ling, Ed & Envy butt heads together to escape from inside Gluttony

The Symbol shown on the wall in the room where Roy torched Lust
and in the ruins where Ed saw them are in fact an "Alchemy Glyph"

When Ed uses that alchemy Symbol he is transported to "that place"
where 2 DOORS are shown; its here that Ed & Al are reunited briefly
before Envy pulls a cue from alien and he Ling and Edward are Freed.


----------



## Katara (Nov 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Ch 53_ 



Holy shit...He so _scrawny_.
God, I hope that doesn't mean he can die if he stays in that body/beyond the Gate for too long.

Damn, wish I could read Japanese.  And really blurry text. 

I wonder if that's actually the same person or if the Hohenheim that's been wandering around above is someone else.


----------



## monkeylord (Nov 12, 2005)

this page 
FMA OPENING WIT A TWIST


----------



## gizmobear99 (Nov 12, 2005)

Full metal alchemist is my favourite anime!

Hmm the manga is still ongoing, why have i only just now figured this out!? Oh man guess i gotta start reading then.


----------



## SkyWolf (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone know where to get a translation of the latest chapter.


----------



## Katara (Nov 13, 2005)

If you head on over to FTA's website, they have it up.


----------



## argon (Nov 13, 2005)

SO GOOD AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh


*Spoiler*: __ 



Al's body + Father + Wrath's past + Opening the gate + Xerxes backstory..
= best chapter to date.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 16, 2005)

I've watched half of the anime, the latest vol. 9 has Ed or Al figures with it...nice..........


----------



## RodMack (Nov 16, 2005)

i'm finally up to date on the FMA manga 

and i saw the new FMA boxset, which comes with Volume 6 of the DVD and the second OST


----------



## Naruto_Shoujo (Nov 17, 2005)

Fma Rocks!!!!!


----------



## pnoypridz (Nov 17, 2005)

fma just keeps getting better its amazing


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 26, 2005)

Wow, Al's body in the gate looks an awful lot like the anime version of Wrath.


----------



## Codde (Nov 26, 2005)

SeruraRenge said:
			
		

> Wow, Al's body in the gate looks an awful lot like the anime version of Wrath.


Yeah. I immediately thought of anime Wrath when I saw Al's body.


----------



## UnnamedShinobi (Dec 5, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Yeah. I immediately thought of anime Wrath when I saw Al's body.



I didn't, but now that you say it I can see the similarities. It must be the different haircolors that made me not see the similarities. Anyway, I can't wait for 54. 
11 December is not that far away.


----------



## AmazinG (Dec 6, 2005)

Damn i just finished chapter 53 and i must say the manga owns the anime big time. The story is way more intense!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 6, 2005)

Yea, thats why its best to watch the anime first, the figts are best in the anime though, and thats what its all about, like the rock lee vs. gaara, Drunk Lee, and Sasuke vs. Naruto........


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2005)

wow...thanks Code...I've been anticipating this chapter for awhile now...and considering how chapter 53 ended, I'm glad that 54 finally came out.

Edit:  just read it....wow....just wow...
*Spoiler*: _big time spoiler_ 



did ling become the new greed...


...now I have to wait for it to be translated.


----------



## Codde (Dec 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I just realized that when I opened up the zip... Since that Ling thing was quite confusing ...


----------



## Daniee (Dec 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woah...WTF just happened? 
Did Ling become a Homunculus?

TRANSLATION NOW PLEASE


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 10, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Not good...Ling was bad ass to begin with...but now he is one of them.... Oh boy.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



well...he now has the tatoo...it appears as if he wanted it to happen since he was looking for a way to become immortal.  He also has the tatoo on his hand and the grin...he is definitely the new greed!


----------



## Kaki (Dec 10, 2005)

So many spoilers I must resist.....I have not started reading the manga and I just say ep.33.......sweet.......


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 10, 2005)

You can read the manga and watch the anime at the same time. At a certain point in the storyline they are pretty similar, but then the anime goes off on this tangent that is COMPLETELY different from the manga.


----------



## mushi (Dec 10, 2005)

yup.. The anime ended at episode 51 didn't it? and i realised they were both different at around chapter 30 or episode 30 :\.. can't actually remember which one. *thinks* :\


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2005)

I think you mean episode 30...

however....It's really hard to pin point an exact moment where they completely change...I always say that it went completely different with the fifth laboratory incident.  However, the anime still had many similarities to the manga after that...but it was at that moment that I realized that things were a bit off with shou tucker being that chimera thing and kimbley being there.  The overall differences I guess you can say was when wrath/sloth are introduced in the anime...which was in the 30's...so you can say that as well.


----------



## Codde (Dec 15, 2005)

Scanslation out.
here


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well it revealed a bit... so that guy really isn't Hohenheim, but he seems to know him. His comment about him was interesting. "There's no way it would die... but to think it's even had children..." I'm curious as to who/what "Father" is....


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 16, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I' more curious about the nature of Greed. Is it a new person with the same greedy personality, or is the old Greed? Or is something like a personification of Greed?


----------



## blind51de (Dec 17, 2005)

[/spoiler]I'm pretty sure it's the same old Greed, but in Ling's body. Which makes me wonder why the hell Father would melt him down, take his stone, and just reimplant it. Isn't Greed just going to go and do whatever the hell he pleases as usual? And shouldn't there be a new Lust created at this rate?[/spoiler]


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 17, 2005)

Your html is too weak  fix the spoiler tags


----------



## Codde (Dec 17, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the same old Greed, but in Ling's body. Which makes me wonder why the hell Father would melt him down, take his stone, and just reimplant it. Isn't Greed just going to go and do whatever the hell he pleases as usual? And shouldn't there be a new Lust created at this rate?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it could be that that's why there is no Lust. "Father" drank Greed. The liquid he put on Ling was from his body. While Lust was just destroyed right?


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 17, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well it could be that that's why there is no Lust. "Father" drank Greed. The liquid he put on Ling was from his body. While Lust was just destroyed right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why go that far? Even "father" would be FREAKED out if there was a male Lust... I know I would


----------



## Darts (Dec 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just read chap 54...it seems Hohenheim is going to meet the "father"
is Hohenheim a failed clone of "father"?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 17, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it makes sense to me as to why it was greed considering that "father" drank greed's philosopher's stone.  I think it's the same  personality in a different body.  If I remember what "father" said, then he mentioned how even if he was going to kill Ling, he might as well use all available resources.  It's possible that he thinks that this time that he can somehow control the greed personality.  

About Lust, though odd that she has died and that it wouldn't make sense if "father" made a new one since he didn't have her philosopher's stone, would it be possible for him to make one if his blood is indeed the philosopher's stone, and wouldn't it be completely screwy if it was hawkeye that became the new lust.  Look at her situation...she's now in direct contact with wrath who could easily take her to "father" and not allow mustang to do anything.  She could also be used as a playing card for the fact that Roy is one of their precious "human sacrifices" that they can force him to open the doors.

As for the two hoenheims....it wouldn't surprise me at all if hoenheim was a homunculus. He was able to survive those bullet wounds and even "father" mentioned how he was surprised that he had kids...homunculi aren't supposed to have children so that is odd.  So either he is a homunculus...or he's some other form of weird (clone perhaps).  Though, I want to know where exactly is he going.


----------



## Freija (Dec 17, 2005)

well it made me suspicious when he called Hoenheim *IT*


----------



## hagane-girl (Dec 23, 2005)

FMA manga really is better than the animé!!! did you read he part when ling yao became the new Greed?!?!


----------



## UnbrokenSpirit (Dec 23, 2005)

I just finished seeing ep. 51. What a sad ending.   I haven't seen te movie or read the manga yet, but I will first get the movie then start the manga from scratch, anyone know where I can downlaod the Manga? I think this show is as good or even better than Naruto in my opinion. Damnit, now I have to get throught the little feeling of depression after reaslizing that the Anime is actually over.   The song, Rewrite, will always remind me of the anime from now on.   I love everythign about this series. Woot! 

BTW, good to see there are so many FMA fans.


----------



## UnbrokenSpirit (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanx Vagish and BlindHyugaa, you guys are the best. Rep's for you my good FMA partners.

I've also been thinking of buying the volumes, since I love the series so much, and the key chain and calendar. It is Christmas after all.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

The US has the first four volumes on sale which is the first 16 chapters


----------



## RodMack (Dec 24, 2005)

I need to get Vol. 4 of the manga and Vol. 4, 5, and 6 of the DVD. Not sure if I'll get the novel.

Has anyone tried the FMA TCG?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I have all the US volumes of the manga...the six volumes of the DVD...looking forward to the 10th of January for vol 7 which has my favorite ep.  I haven't read the novel...but I might get it anyway 

As for TCG...I probably won't play it but I know there is a card in the 6th volume DVD...so I'll have one of the cards...xD


----------



## RodMack (Dec 24, 2005)

I got a card when I got Vol. 3 of the manga. And it was a Lust one


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

I just checked to see which one I got and it was scar...though cool...I rather have it be either lust, greed, or pride....


----------



## UnbrokenSpirit (Dec 26, 2005)

I just bought the 1st and 2nd volumes of the DVD's on Amazon for $17.89 each, and I also bought the 2006 Calendar and the Ed's insignia key chain. These series are so good the the avera rating based of 55 revies is a 5 Star!  

I'll buy more of the DVD's slowly. I'm on the 10th chapter of the manga btw, but I still like the anime better so far.


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 27, 2005)

Is the manga still on-going?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes it is...the next chapter will come out sometime next month...^_^


----------



## Codde (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah. It's released monthly, currently at chapter 54 (chapters are longer than your average manga chapter.)


----------



## Intrepid (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm dying for the next chapter. I really want to find out what happens to Roy and his team.


*Spoiler*: __ 



With Riza's new assignment under Warth, things are getting interesting. Too bad ch54 doesn't further address that issue at all. What really sucks about the manga is they do so much skipping around between settings,


----------



## Taxman (Dec 27, 2005)

Roy's situation is definitely messy and they all at the moment seem to be screwed...=/...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still can see Hawkeye being a new Lust...if it's possible to make a new one


----------



## Intrepid (Dec 27, 2005)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> Roy's situation is definitely messy and they all at the moment seem to be screwed...=/...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I would love that to happen. Riza is so cool. Can Roy kill her as he did with the old Lust? She is after all his most loyal subordinate.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 27, 2005)

It would definitely screw roy up...plus...I can picture it considering how hawkeye is now right next to wrath...and is known for her aiming and the name of the ultimate lance would definitely be lived up to...


----------



## olaf (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't think that Father can revive Lust. (Maybe He'll make sth new with similar powers but it won't be old Lust)

But the idea of Hawkeye being host for a homonuculus (spll?) is great. Especialy if Roy would have to kill her. It would so twist him.


----------



## RodMack (Dec 28, 2005)

Hawkeye becoming the new Lust would realy mess up Mustang. I don't think he has that will to kill someone with the image of someone he knows.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2005)

but there would be nothing better for me to see than a screwed up mustang...xD....but like I said...if it's possible considering lust's stone was completely destroyed...it would be more fitting and believable if Hawkeye was the new one.

I was wondering...what exactly is sloth up to?...did they ever explain that?


----------



## RodMack (Dec 28, 2005)

If Mustang were screwed up, he'd be pretty useless then. I don't like the idea of seeing a screwed up Mustang.

Yeah, Mustang did destroy Lust's stone. But I wonder if the homunculus' "father" can make a new stone?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 28, 2005)

yeah...I guess I can see that being possible...but didn't it seem like the greed personality was put into the stone...so would the lust personality be somewhere else...or is there more significance in the line "so you'll accept my greed"...that "father" can put his "sin" into a stone...=/


----------



## RodMack (Dec 28, 2005)

I do think that the Greed personality was put in the stone. Because after he destroyed Greed, he drank what remained of him, which was a red liquid that I guess could turn into the stone. When "father" took out the stone, it was all liquidy at first, then it hardened.


----------



## Intrepid (Dec 28, 2005)

A screwed up Mustang is really a nice thought. I've been dwelling sanity stages for the past year. It's rather an interesting theme, there are oh so many ways one can go insane, but only a handful types of sanity. Lust!Riza and Demented!Roy is an interesting plot bunny


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hmm Do you think Riza is capable of that though? Being turned into a homunculus that is... I mean she DOES lust after Mustang, but would she accept the feeling?


----------



## Chairman (Dec 29, 2005)

Do any of you guys know how many FMA- Dvds there are in total?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 29, 2005)

Chairman said:
			
		

> Do any of you guys know how many FMA- Dvds there are in total?



released in the US?...that would be 6...vol 7 comes out on the 10th of January...as for DVDs in japan...I think all of them so 14?


----------



## kbizzle (Dec 30, 2005)

Is the manga still coming out? I just finished watching all of the anime and I hear stuff I didn't hear about.


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 30, 2005)

Im pretty new to the manga but i was wondering if the manga ever showed sloth yet?I skipped like the first half of the manga(Cuz most of it was similar to the anime so i saw no point in reading) so i dont kno but i only heard sloth mentioned once so far.Also have they showed pride yet(i mean actually show him not mention his name).

Eww i would hate to see a twisted mustang.Hes pretty twisted already so no point in getting him more twisted or else there would be no reason for his existence in the story anymore.I would also hate to see riza as a lust.Something about that just doesnt seem to fit in my opinion.Rizas personality is so pure while lusts is so tainted and evil.Even before ling became greed we could tell he was pretty greedy and thought mostly of his own needs.Only time when he wasnt was towards his comrades/bodygaurds.

P.S.Yes the manga its still coming out(monthly not weekly).You should also watch the movie if u havnt also.


----------



## Codde (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think the manga showed Sloth yet. Only Wrath, Lust, Gluttony, Greed, and Envy. Pride was never fully shown.


----------



## Celsion (Dec 30, 2005)

is fullmetal better then bleach


----------



## Chatulio (Dec 30, 2005)

Its really a matter of personal prefrence celsion




o and were is the translation for the latest chap


----------



## Taxman (Dec 30, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> I don't think the manga showed Sloth yet. Only Wrath, Lust, Gluttony, Greed, and Envy. Pride was never fully shown.



this is the only shot we have gotten of sloth...it was back in chapter 31 when the homunculi captured Greed



as for pride they have only shown an outline when he was talking to wrath.  

@unnamed:  you shouldn't have skipped the first half of the manga...there are still many differences even though there are similarities to the anime...


----------



## rizahatake (Dec 30, 2005)

It's the best manga I have ever read! But I don't like the anime.


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 30, 2005)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> this is the only shot we have gotten of sloth...it was back in chapter 31 when the homunculi captured Greed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea thats the part where i saw sloth but i wasnt sure if it were him/her.

Yea i kno there was some differences but im really impatient In my mind at the time the differences didnt seem too signifigant for me to read.I started  on chapter 28 i think where in my opinion the manga  and anime became real different.Thanks for the advice though


----------



## Taxman (Dec 30, 2005)

well...I usually see the differences start around the laboratory 5 setting considering that shou tucker was killed by scar so he wasn't even there and how kimbley is still in jail and the fact that winry has stayed in rush valley and some other things that have occured...but that's just me...xD


----------



## unnamed182 (Dec 30, 2005)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...I usually see the differences start around the laboratory 5 setting considering that shou tucker was killed by scar so he wasn't even there and how kimbley is still in jail and the fact that winry has stayed in rush valley and some other things that have occured...but that's just me...xD



Lol i read those things also cuz i skimmed through the pages of the first 27 chapters.Ijust didnt read the whole thing


----------



## Taxman (Jan 1, 2006)

well..at least you skimmed through them...but there are enough differences to keep yourself from getting bored.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 1, 2006)

oh....ok...sorry for the misunderstanding...and I think I've seen there work on where I get my chapters since some of the endings were funny...I'll make sure to save that site as a favorite.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 1, 2006)

ah I see...thanks for the info...I think I'll be able to figure it out...I like little puzzles like that...xD


----------



## RockLee (Jan 5, 2006)

7 days till the next chapter!

My, how time flies by.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 5, 2006)

I just want to read the chapter already. 7 days can be pretty long. XD


----------



## Taxman (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know...some would say a week sounds better because it's only 1...but 7 days seems like a longer time though they are equal.

It's good to know that the chapter is coming out soon...I just can't wait considering the mess all the characters are in.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 11, 2006)

Chapter 55 is out tokyotosho.com

......................




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoenheim - Sage of the West brought Alchemy teachings to Ishbal & Linn's Land [Father to Edward & Al]

Von Hoenheim - Sage of the East brought Alchemy to Armistris & Xerxes [Brother of Hoenheim]

At chapters end Ed & Al are being carted off to where Roy is.

May Chen & Scar escape Fathers Lair with Gluttony in pursuit


----------



## SkyWolf (Jan 12, 2006)

Where can it be found?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think those are assumptions since I've read a translation of the chapter and no where did it say that stuff about Hoenheim.  

Gluttony couldn't regenerate in the end...he died too many times so scar got away safely...but ed and al are being taken to wrath...which is where roy is.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 12, 2006)

In Vol.10; ch40 of FMA ... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Fu speaks of the Sage of the East (Hoenheim?)
Ed speaks of the Sage of the West (Von Hoenheim?!)

If proven factual, in coming chapters; both would have
to be pushing a thousand.

Gluttony is not dead Father tends to him apparently healing him. If the order to track & kill Scar & his companion is not at end of ch55 then it might be in ch56.

I betting that Roy, Ed & Al are placed under tight watch or thrown in the same cell Tim Marcoh is.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's the translation I read:  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I know that gluttony isn't dead...but he "died" too many times that he couldn't continue chasing scar and father was healing him in the end.

and is this page you're talking about with the "sages"

both eastern and western are plural..sages...but I might just be looking at it too closely...but "father" was able to perform medical alchemy which is a trait that was taught by the western sages...so...it doesn't sound to absurd.


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 12, 2006)

>.< were can i find the raw


----------



## heaven (Jan 13, 2006)

*FMA 55 scanslated =) ENJOY this getting interesting*

user


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2006)

thank you for sharing that link...^_^


----------



## RodMack (Jan 13, 2006)

Good, a scanslated file. =D


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2006)

does ne1 kno where i can dl the fma movie subbed in english? (sry if this has been already asked)


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2006)

oh it didnt come to dvd yet? i thought it did...


----------



## RodMack (Jan 17, 2006)

That site has the movie, but you need RealPlayer to play the movie. Well, for me.


----------



## RedSkyCoffee (Jan 28, 2006)

I've read vol 1 of Fullmetal Alchemist and I've read a bit of vol 2 and I saw the first few episodes of it. Yeah, over all I like it


----------



## izzy (Feb 2, 2006)

Where can I aquire earlier scans? any sites still hosting them?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 2, 2006)

well...the MSN site that I used to go to had every chapter except 55 but it doesn't seem to be up anymore.

If you are good at FTP, then you can go to manga cult.

If you have some patience...I can send them to you hopefully in the next two hours...what chapters are you missing?


----------



## olaf (Feb 2, 2006)

izzy said:
			
		

> Where can I aquire earlier scans? any sites still hosting them?


If can handle Irc then try Link removed


----------



## Battlemaster (Feb 7, 2006)

*FMA A RIVAL*

Yeah,Full metal alchemist is a rival to Naruto but  Naruto is the best 
anime i've ever seen!! I have seen almost all the episodes of FMA


----------



## Taxman (Feb 7, 2006)

However, this thread is about manga....not the anime.  If you want to talk about the anime, post in the anime subforum.  Anime wise, Naruto has nothing on FMA....as for manga....it all depens on what story you prefer

chapter 56 comes out in two days...


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2006)

Chapter 55 has been out for awhile...but I know that it's just now appearing on that site for the first time.  Chapter 56 comes out in one day...


----------



## Soxfan17 (Feb 9, 2006)

did the new chapter come out yet?


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 9, 2006)

yay good job tax


----------



## jin9 (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks for the chapter!


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

no problem


*Spoiler*: _chapter info_ 



well...that was a very interesting chapter.  Gluttony is dead waiting to be reborn again.  So wrath is going to allow them to continue their search for the stone as long as they don't do anything "unneccessary".  They can't quit as alchemists because the humonuculi know where winry is and hawkeye is now the Fuhrer's (wrath's) assistant.  Ed finally told Al that he was his body.  Ed and Al can use Alchemy again and Ed starts contemplating how to bring Al's body back.  There is a chance that Ling is still there if he is able to make a message to ranfan saying "I have the philosopher's stone", and we are left with Scar finding Dr. Marcoh.....what will happen next? 

This chapter basically disproved a theory I had saying that hawkeye would be the new lust.  It seems that a "lust" will never reappear in the manga since her stone wasn't collected before it was destroyed.....no more lust...


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy Crap starting March 3rd FMA is gonna air in Canada.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

whoa..that's awesome news Rod...now you'll finally be able to watch the dub and comment on it...xD  

It is a very well made dub...


----------



## RodMack (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I've already seen 1-12 dubbed since I have the first 3 DVDs. I need to watch Vol. 4 this weekend.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2006)

Greed Ling is like soo gonna fight Wrath

And win this time

And Roy kills Envy


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2006)

well...that's certainly an interesting theory...O_o...it's more likely for roy to face wrath then greed/ling to face wrath again.  I really don't see envy vs roy happening.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Feb 12, 2006)

Quite an interesting chapter, but damnit I want more plot developments! 
The whole monthly release thing is killin' me  

I wanna know what or who the Hohenheim lookalike is badly!


----------



## RodMack (Feb 12, 2006)

Pretty much up to date on the manga, but thanks for the link anyways.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> well...that's certainly an interesting theory...O_o...it's more likely for roy to face wrath then greed/ling to face wrath again.  I really don't see envy vs roy happening.



Roy will somehow find out that Envy kill Hughes....etc etc

I bet Ran Fan comes and Wrath tries to kill her (or does) and then Ling takes control and lays the smack down on Wrath. Also both the original Greed and Ling couldn't match Wrath. 

And Greed rocks. He's a pimp


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

oh yeah...that's how roy can go after envy.  I just don't know if roy would be the one to take him down though.  I still want to know what sloth has been doing, will we ever see what pride looks like, and where is hoenheim going.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2006)

Obv we'll see who Pride/Sloth/new Glottony looks like. We still have so many things to know about the series


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 13, 2006)

How often are chapters of FMA relased?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2006)

They're released monthly


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

We know what sloth looks like...he's some huge dude that they showed once before Greed was killed.

yes...the chapters come out once a month


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 13, 2006)

Right, now after reading the whole manga in several looong night hours I'm wondering mainly "what" is Hohenhaim. He has not aged a bit since Pinoko was young, he seems to be immortal, even the "Father" is refering to him with a great respect... What the hell is he?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

well..."father" referred to him as an "it"...some speculate that Hoenheim is a humonuclus considering that he got shot many times and survived.  Some say that Hoenheim and "father" are related...either as brothers or a clone of each other.  It's hard to tell what the hell hoenheim is...that's just one of the mysteries that they will hopefully answer in the next two and a half years.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> We know what sloth looks like...he's some huge dude that they showed once before Greed was killed.
> 
> yes...the chapters come out once a month



You also see a bit of Pride in the panels above those. He seems to have a white triangle highlight just under his left eye


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

True...but I would have sworn that all we saw of Pride was an outline when he was talking with Wrath.  I might need to reread those chapters because my memory is a bit off since I've been reading Black Cat manga.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2006)

You don't actually see him then, just the door he's hiding behind


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

hmmm....I tend to remember them showing a shadowy figure on the other side of the door...again...I could be wrong and I'm going to reread the chapters.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 13, 2006)

Isn't Hohenheim generally assumed to be Pride? I mean, the fact that Hohenheim takes bullets like nothing, does his own alchemical research (unlike the other Homuniculi), looks almost identical to Father, and embodies Father's predominant sin; Pride.

I mean, we haven't even seen Pride or Hohenheim in action, but...

Oh well. I thought it was plausible, and very likely.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've thought about that as well.  It's just another thing that they have to reveal.  "Father" did call Hoenheim an it and Hoenheim called himself "a monster", but I've also heard a brothers rumor and a clone rumor, though it wouldn't surprise me if he was pride as well, but I honestly don't think he is pride....we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Isn't Hohenheim generally assumed to be Pride? I mean, the fact that Hohenheim takes bullets like nothing, does his own alchemical research (unlike the other Homuniculi), looks almost identical to Father, and embodies Father's predominant sin; Pride.
> 
> I mean, we haven't even seen Pride or Hohenheim in action, but...
> 
> Oh well. I thought it was plausible, and very likely.



I doubt it. A homunculous that is injured reacts like normals humans do but they just regen back

Hohenheim didn't even flinch

And your reasons for him being Pride doesn't make sense. Also read 54, Father talks about Hohenheim and never once mentions Pride


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

so what could Hoenheim be then?...and where is he going?  Those are still two things they have to answer...there are a ton of things they still have to answer.

and what will happen with

*Spoiler*: __ 



scan and marcoh


----------



## ydraliskos (Feb 15, 2006)

By the way...

Greed2 and Wrath's fight is pretty much a CERTAINTY, with the amount of foreshadowing we have been shown... 

(Both of greed2's personalities have unfinished business with wrath.. it doesn't get any worse than this)

Also, there aren't many challengers high enough on the badass scale, to challenge Wrath...   
Mustang, Edward, Ling and Scar are about it, and I don't see Edward and Scar's styles being compatible enough with Wrath's, to fight him (fight wouldn't look too good) 
Roy would be cool, but Greed2 is just MADE for this 

Don't you think?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 15, 2006)

Alphonse Elric said:
			
		

> so what could Hoenheim be then?...and where is he going?  Those are still two things they have to answer...there are a ton of things they still have to answer.
> 
> and what will happen with
> 
> ...



Why ask us? How are we meant to know? We just have to wait as the issues are released


----------



## RockLee (Feb 15, 2006)

Thing is, he refered to Hohenheim in a manner that the Elric brothers could understand and accept. Imagine being the son of a monster.

Also, Father is trying, and failing, at keeping all of this secret. He wouldn't want to blow the cover of a Homoniculus that has still maintained his secret.

As far as I can tell, Hohenheim might have been the first Homoniculus, and very different as well. Hohenheim seems capable of having children, which the others are apparantly not capable of. He is also capable of alchemy, in the style of Elric and Father, something the other Homoniculi are apparantly not capable of. So, it wouldn't surprise me if he had a different regen mechanism than the other Homoniculi. He is modeled after Father, and it seems that he is Father's best creation.

We also don't know their defense mechanisms (Hohenheim and Pride). For all we know, he has all of the homoniculi's abilities. I doubt it. I do think that they are the one and same person.

Also, has anyone noticed that Homoniculi can run out of regenereating power? That means that they are beatable, and that Lust wasn't just an abberation.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

I think we all noticed that about the humonculi when envy said "gluttony, you fool, you died too many times...your stone has run out of regenetive powers"  and then in chapter 56

*Spoiler*: __ 



father pulls out gluttony's philosopher's stone so he can be reborn....that means lust will never come back because her stone was destroyed...=/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 15, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Thing is, he refered to Hohenheim in a manner that the Elric brothers could understand and accept. Imagine being the son of a monster.



He doesn't care what they think remember? They're just sacrifices



> Also, Father is trying, and failing, at keeping all of this secret. He wouldn't want to blow the cover of a Homoniculus that has still maintained his secret.



With Wrath running the country, he doesn't have to worry about 2 alchemists telling everyone what's going on



> As far as I can tell, Hohenheim might have been the first Homoniculus, and very different as well. Hohenheim seems capable of having children, which the others are apparantly not capable of. He is also capable of alchemy, in the style of Elric and Father, something the other Homoniculi are apparantly not capable of. So, it wouldn't surprise me if he had a different regen mechanism than the other Homoniculi. He is modeled after Father, and it seems that he is Father's best creation.



And you can't prove this in any way



> We also don't know their defense mechanisms (Hohenheim and Pride). For all we know, he has all of the homoniculi's abilities. I doubt it. I do think that they are the one and same person.



Then he certainly travels alot. First he was seen at Trisha's grave then in the path on the mountains THEN talking to Wrath in the capital THEN back in the mountains

That and they don't look the same. We've seen an outline of Pride and his face is nothing like Hohenheim's



> Also, has anyone noticed that Homoniculi can run out of regenereating power? That means that they are beatable, and that Lust wasn't just an abberation.



They can run out but they have to die like 30 times. Look at Greed, died at least 15 times to Wrath


----------



## RockLee (Feb 15, 2006)

There was an outline of his face?

And what I'm saying is just intuition. Also, there are conclusions that we can draw from what Father said. He was rather surprised the Hohenheim could father children, when Wrath coudn't. We know that Hohenheim can  probably do alchemy, since he studied it. It's no guarantee, but it's pretty much assumed, since the teacher (her name escapes me at the moment) said she met an *alchemist *by the name of Hohenheim. Also, the Homoniculi don't seem capable of studying and performing "normal" alchemy, or even pursue it. I have yet to see one draw an alchemical circle; why would they, with such awesome abilities?

Oh well, it's just an idea. However, please provide that outline you mentioned. I don't recall it, and I want to see it.


----------



## ydraliskos (Feb 16, 2006)

Boo way to totally ignore my post T_T   I'll go cry now kthx.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 19, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Oh well, it's just an idea. However, please provide that outline you mentioned. I don't recall it, and I want to see it.



Can't remember the exact page but it was when the original Greed was bought before Father and he asks where Pride and Sloth are. On that page, the bottom panels show Sloth's back while the top panels (though very dark) show Prides's face. Since he(she?) is in a room with no light, you just see the outline of his face and a small highlight under his eye


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 19, 2006)

i wonder who will father choose as the new gluttomy..

i also hope ling takes over greed, seems like it was foreshadowed.... and his fight with wrath seems inminent...

does anyone else thinks that the brothers will get their bodies back, before the end of the manga? (like when they do, there might be more chapters of them kicking ass with their original bodies)


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 28, 2006)

It's hard to predict. If they will get them it woul be equal to Sasuke killing Itachi.


----------



## olaf (Feb 28, 2006)

New gluttony? Maybe one of Mustangs subordinates, this chubby one that's scared of dogs  If he'd put some weight he would look like gluttony

about the brothers, I dunno. Maybe they get their bodies back just before the finall battle? That would be cool.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 28, 2006)

Vin Diesel will be the new gluttony. Noone will be able to tell the difference.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2006)

What I want to see is a ultra ripped Gluttony (Armstrong will do) so noone will know he's Gluttony (since his tattoo is on his tongue)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2006)

That would make another good twist

EDIT: WTF? My post in now somehow above RockLee's even though this post was in response to his!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 28, 2006)

Armstrong as gluttony?


----------



## Darts (Feb 28, 2006)

I highly doubt it would be Armstrong...can you even picture him as gluttony?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 28, 2006)

My post was a joke. It didn't really mean he would, I was saying that anyone incredibly ripped in general would make a good Gluttony since it's the opposite of what you would expect


----------



## RockLee (Feb 28, 2006)

As mine was.


----------



## darkspark (Mar 1, 2006)

i will IGNORE the comments about armstrong being the next gluttony (he probably won't sparkle then!!!! no!!!!)  

hey, maybe breda will be!  lol, or havoc (no, not havoc!!!)  
i wonder if it'll be a new character, or someone that we've seen before??? probably new, just so poor ed isn't fighting a string of villains that he knows.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 2, 2006)

another thing to look up is the high possibility of winry or someone else giving ran fan an automail arm... that would be so kick ass.

it took ED a year to adjust to automail....dunno about ran fan... i hope it takes less so she can get back to the storyline, as well the old man.


----------



## Darts (Mar 2, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> As mine was.


So was mine


----------



## Heavy Arms (Mar 2, 2006)

FMA is one of the best anime's ever
(I haven't read the manga so I don't know how it is)

I've also heard it ends in the movie...
*Conqueror of Shembala* (sp?)

You can watch the movie now in Japanese 
w/ no subtitles but you wouldn't know whats going on...lol

p.s. Flamealchemist pwns all other alchemist


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2006)

um...you're posting in the manga thread....>_<....there is an entire subforum in the Konoha Channel 12 subforum to discuss the anime

However, you are a bit behind since the movie has been released with subtitles for a couple of months now....and I've probably watched it more than 15 times already

Yes, the anime ends with the movie....but the anime and the manga go off in two completely different directions....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 2, 2006)

Darts said:
			
		

> So was mine



Lies

All filthy smelly rotten lies

You were serious


----------



## Taxman (Mar 2, 2006)

How about you guys stop spamming and get back on topic...

The chapter comes out in just 8 days....and some of our questions will hopefully be answered before it causes us to ask more questions.


----------



## N' FaMoS (Mar 8, 2006)

when is the next chapter coming out?!!! where is it already?!! i kno itz only once a month but gosh!  i hope its worth the wait


----------



## Taxman (Mar 8, 2006)

The raw comes out on Friday....


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 9, 2006)

Raw out, and last page is oh my god.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 9, 2006)

Chapter 57 RAW:

Link removed

and yes...the final page is a OMG moment...xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 9, 2006)

.........................................


That is all


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 10, 2006)

WTF..... translation....NOW

Edit: Nosebleeds to Hawkeye <3


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 10, 2006)

Wait a minute....
*
we KNOW* she genuinely cares about our good Colonel, at least. She was in tears and almost had a nervous breakdown when she thought he was dead...

But still..

Oh my God...


*Spoiler*: __ 



could she be pride or sloth?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



um...no and no....that is not the oroborus tattoo....and they have shown sloth to be this hulking figure and pride has been described as being a male....hawkeye was dealing with gluttony when pride was talking with envy....so no....


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 10, 2006)

right.. good points. 

So what does that leave us with? In anime, she had red eyes, didn't she? Could she be half ishbalian or something?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 10, 2006)

In the anime and manga, she has orange eyes....


*Spoiler*: __ 



she just has a scarred up alchemic tattoo on her back...there was a flashback of her in ishbal with Roy in her cross haires.....maybe there is something more to that...who knows....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 10, 2006)

It's stuff like this which makes FMA one of the best mangas around, it doesn't rely on powerups or fifty new characters


----------



## olaf (Mar 11, 2006)

the end of the chapter was suprssing.
*Spoiler*: __ 




Maybe if there is some big conspiracy in the military (homonculi and 'father'), there is also some counter-conspiracy.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 11, 2006)

Damn, now a whole month to wait for #58


----------



## Kaki (Mar 11, 2006)

That's the problem with being up to date with an ongoing monthly manga....


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Intrepid (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh my..... Riza!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Could she be a sacrifice for the Philosopher's Stone? 
Hmm it hads Roy's symbol on it, with the flame and lizard. Could Riza be used as a device to blow things up? Like his ignitation glove?


----------



## jin9 (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks alot!!


----------



## RodMack (Mar 11, 2006)

Huzzah, the latest FMA chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 12, 2006)

Basil said:
			
		

> Oh my..... Riza!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





I doubt she is a sacrifice, they don't need tatoos to be sacrificed. Also I certainly doubt she's used to blow things up, Roy isn't the type of person to do that


----------



## RockLee (Mar 12, 2006)

If you look at Roy's hand earlier on in the chapter, it looks as if the impression of his alchemical circle is on his flesh. Now, we see that Riza has an alchemical cirlce that has the fire insignia on her back? Coincidence? I think not.

I think Roy used her as an experiement to see what would happen if you tattoed the emblem onto yourself. It was successful, but he botched it a bit. After he refined his technique, he did it on his hand; thus, the faint outline of the alchemical circle on his hand.

I think both Riza and Roy can use fire alchemy now, without the need for a glove.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 12, 2006)

> I think both Riza and Roy can use fire alchemy now, without the need for a glove.


Roy cutted the alchemist circle on his hand just before he killed Lust, since she had  destroyed his gloves earlier. I doubt Riza can use alchemy, she might be an experiment but not an alchemist.


----------



## Kent (Mar 12, 2006)

this chapter is girlpower~~~


----------



## RockLee (Mar 12, 2006)

Actually, he wrote the insignia with blood.

Also, why shouldn;t she have alchemical powers? Seems that once you know how to use the insignia and have the insignia on your person, you can use it.

I think she just uses it to enhance her bullets, though.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 13, 2006)

> Actually, he wrote the insignia with blood.


Well I'm ntot quite sure about this. The mark was very precisely done, even thought that blood is flowing down from his hand it's not getting destroyed. It looks like it was cutted. Chapter 39, page 34, top left frame.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2006)

Maybe she's a correspondent of Hohenheim?


----------



## Koyoh (Mar 19, 2006)

is it possible that it could be something to protect her from any flame alchemy?


----------



## RockLee (Mar 19, 2006)

Why protect her against flame alchemy, when he's the wielder?

I think it enhances her shots.


----------



## Narutofanboy161 (Mar 19, 2006)

ShikamaruShadow said:
			
		

> FMA has a solid story and no filler eps. It rules.


Yea, but thats whats at fault with this show, i would rather watch a good show last longer with some semi decent fillers then have it end so fast. Its is very good none the less.


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmm maybe it's for when they have sex, to add some sparks to it :3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 22, 2006)

Narutofanboy161 said:
			
		

> Yea, but thats whats at fault with this show, i would rather watch a good show last longer with some semi decent fillers then have it end so fast. Its is very good none the less.



IIRC the anime has around 25-30 filler episodes

Of course that's if your definition of filler = not in manga


----------



## Gambitz (Mar 22, 2006)

iv never read or watched Fullmetal Alchemist is it any good


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Mar 23, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> iv never read or watched Fullmetal Alchemist is it any good



YES IT IS..

the story is way more complex and different then the anime


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

I just finished all the anime.....now I suppose its time for the manga.....there is no apperent anime discussion thread.......is that also here?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 25, 2006)

no...this isn't the place for anime discussion unless you are comparing the differences....the reason why there isn't a thread is because there is an entire subforum (like one piece and Gundam series) for fullmetal alchemist anime...look at the top of the Konoha TV channel 12 main page.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 25, 2006)

OH yea, by bad....thanks


----------



## Gene (Mar 28, 2006)

Finally caught up to chapter 57.

*Spoiler*: __ 



We get both a shower scene involving Riza and the tattoo on her back. I couldn't possibly ask for more. Awesome chapter.


----------



## SwimmingTrunks (Mar 30, 2006)

im new to the anime/manga, and im at episode 25 only, and my question is whcih chapter does ep 25 correspond to


----------



## Taxman (Mar 30, 2006)

Hughes dies in chapter 15.....but if you are trying to figure out where to start from in the manga based on the eps you have watched so far....you should start with chapter 1 since there are way too many differences in relation to the anime.


----------



## Urban (Mar 30, 2006)

When are the other translations coming out?
Who's doing the translation again =/.... ?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 1, 2006)

because the anime caught up to the manga and took a completely different direction.  The chapters are released in square enix magazine which only comes out once a month.  Chapter 58 RAW won't be released for another 10 days since the series is still going.  The manga is projected to continue for another two and a half years.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 1, 2006)

2 and a half years more of the FMA manga? Man, that's gonna take a while.... maybe. XD


----------



## Urban (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not fond of the slower and longer process of the manga...
Why didn't they handle it like bleach? =/

Now I always have to wait so long for each chapter ='(


----------



## TDW (Apr 3, 2006)

You'd actually be suprised how fast the month goes... its sort of scary to me how fast it goes when I dont think about the manga


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 5, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> The manga is projected to continue for another two and a half years.



Are yous serious? I don't know whether to cry or laugh


----------



## N' FaMoS (Apr 5, 2006)

aww... mann! 6 more dayz!! thatz gonna take forever!! i cme here hoping for the next chapter to make my day only to have my dreams crushed...  

ohh well, ill jus go for a crazy night of drinking tonight and forget this ever happened! yay!


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

> The manga is projected to continue for another two and a half years.


 Projected by whom?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 5, 2006)

THe rumor is that it's going until chapter 80 something from an interview with Hiromu Arakawa....that's around 30 chapters from now...12 chapters a year....2.5 years...at least.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks that makes sense.......we'll see.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2006)

One chapter per month?  Geez.

And when do you guys think that every Humunulus has their "strongest form", like Greed's full armor, Gluttony's extended mouth, and Envy's huge beast with corpses?

(What the hell?  Masaki's reading manga? )


----------



## Raptor (Apr 6, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> THe rumor is that it's going until chapter 80 something from an interview with Hiromu Arakawa....that's around 30 chapters from now...12 chapters a year....2.5 years...at least.



Keep in mind that all manganakas take a free week or month or two once in a while.   Tenjou Tenge for example 

So it might be more about 3 years.   If were lucky that's it.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Apr 6, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that all manganakas take a free week or month or two once in a while.   Tenjou Tenge for example
> 
> So it might be more about 3 years.   If were lucky that's it.



Not really, Oh Great! is also working on Air Gear for Shonen Magazine (weekly magazine) while working on Tenjou Tenge for Ultra Jump (monthly magazine).


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 6, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that all manganakas take a free week or month or two once in a while.   Tenjou Tenge for example
> 
> So it might be more about 3 years.   If were lucky that's it.



If you also count the possibility of her having an accident during those 3 years, then you start to worry =/ 

I honestly worry about Berserk's author dying before finishing it.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 6, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> One chapter per month?  Geez.
> 
> And when do you guys think that every Humunulus has their "strongest form", like Greed's full armor, Gluttony's extended mouth, and Envy's huge beast with corpses?
> 
> (What the hell?  Masaki's reading manga? )



Greed's armour wasn't his strongest 'form', it's just his ability. Gluttony is different from the other homunculous since he was originally created to be the 'Gates', so when he ribs pop out and you see that Eye it's just the gates. Envy's beast form is his real form, the transexual loser is his form he just changes into the most


----------



## Masaki (Apr 6, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Greed's armour wasn't his strongest 'form', it's just his ability. Gluttony is different from the other homunculous since he was originally created to be the 'Gates', so when he ribs pop out and you see that Eye it's just the gates. Envy's beast form is his real form, the transexual loser is his form he just changes into the most



What I mean is a form that is different from what they look like normally with a lot of power compared to their normal forms.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> What I mean is a form that is different from what they look like normally with a lot of power compared to their normal forms.



I told you, they don't have 'forms'. They just use their abilities. Look at Wrath and Lust, they don't have forms but still have their abilities. It just so happens that Greed/Envy/Gluttony change their appearence when they use their abilities


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 8, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> I told you, they don't have 'forms'. They just use their abilities. Look at Wrath and Lust, they don't have forms but still have their abilities. It just so happens that Greed/Envy/Gluttony change their appearence when they use their abilities



Agreed, it was Envy specifically, who was hinted to be a shapechanger, and have a possible different form. But it was her personal ability as a shapechanger, not as a homunculus.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 10, 2006)

Plus 
*Spoiler*: __ 



backstories of Scar, Roy, and Lisa, and the Rockbell couple


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _anime stuff related to the latest manga chapter_ 





			
				ydraliskos  said:
			
		

> backstories of *Scar*, Roy, and Lisa, and the Rockbell couple


 with Lust like in anime?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2006)

Sasori said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _anime stuff related to the latest manga chapter_
> 
> 
> 
> with Lust like in anime?



What are you talking about? The manga and anime are completely different things

Anyway about the raw, I don't think they're going to war. I think it's just a flashback of Ishabal because I think I see the Silver Alchemist and Basque Gran (yes Basque Gran was only shown in the anime)


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 11, 2006)

> What are you talking about? The manga and anime are completely different things


I know, but some things are happening in both f.e. Colonel Grand has just appeared in manga.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 11, 2006)

Sasori said:
			
		

> I know, but some things are happening in both f.e. Colonel Grand has just appeared in manga.



That's different. Basque Gran was always in the manga, he was just never shown

The relationship between Scar and Lust was only beacuse Lust was based off Scar's brother's fiancee or w/e

There's no such thing like that in the manga


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 12, 2006)

After reviewing it again, i think you're right, blue.  I didn't notice the old alchemist guy... that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 was killed 


.  I really need the translation.

Riza = happiness.

Oh this was up: 


I like it!


----------



## Karma Thief (Apr 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who would have thought that Roy was trained by Hawkeye's dad?


----------



## nine tail demon fox (Apr 14, 2006)

i watch full metal achemist its pretty good


----------



## foofan_22 (Apr 14, 2006)

nine tail demon fox said:
			
		

> i watch full metal achemist its pretty good


that's wonderful...
but this is the MANGA thread....


----------



## N' FaMoS (Apr 15, 2006)

thnks for the trans man, much aprreciatted


----------



## AznSup3rman (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey, I just finished the anime and love it. Is the manga still going? How is it compared to the anime? meh sorry for being a noob : [


----------



## Taxman (Apr 15, 2006)

The manga is still going...and it's vastly different from the anime....


----------



## RodMack (Apr 15, 2006)

Looking at the raw was very interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we will soon find out how the State Alchemists' involvement in the Ishbal War will look like in manga form.


----------



## firelord5000 (Apr 16, 2006)

One of the best animes out there, wish Dante and Hohenheims background was given more though, but it definately rocks, and pretty much no fillers wither ftw.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 16, 2006)

the anime does rock, but:
A) This is the manga thread...not the anime
B) Dante isn't even in the manga
C)  filler?...you could say that everything after episode 25 is filler since it really doesn't have that much in common with the manga....
D) If you would like to talk about how awesome the anime is...then go here:
Fun with Akatsuki


----------



## nightmistress (Apr 20, 2006)

YamiHikari said:
			
		

> After reviewing it again, i think you're right, blue.  I didn't notice the old alchemist guy... that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I like it too! Ed = hottness . The colour is quite awesome too. I'm a sucker for red.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 20, 2006)

i just noticed that im missing 54 55 56 and 57 lol


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 20, 2006)

I did *scratches head*  im a forgetful person about sometings oh wait ok i know what happened i didnt put them on my comps so they werent in my stash.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2006)

the link in my previous post has your missing chapters.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 20, 2006)

I got them thanls ......:sweat i got confused since the chapter 57 went from Ed and Hawkeye to Roy and his sensei hawkeye


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 20, 2006)

58 was a good chapter, as usual (hard for montly mangas to suck XD) 

I'm interested in seeing how the Ishvalan war was supposed to be handled according to Arakawa, so I greatly anticipate next chapter. It was nice to see Winry's parents...they're really likeable, so it's gonna suck to see Scar kill them next chapter. =_=


----------



## Taxman (Apr 20, 2006)

yes...awesome chapter indeed....I found it interesting that they put basque grand in this...he hasn't even been mentioned at all in the manga...and now there he is...xD

and it is going to suck to see scar kill winry's parents...*feels another emotional FMA moment coming up*

and we'll see how they handle scar's brother during this time.


----------



## bloodelf43 (Apr 20, 2006)

wow. i luv FMA, almost as much as i think kakashi is *sigh... OMG, im melting!Ahhh!* hot...


----------



## Kent (Apr 21, 2006)

Ooooh~~ EdxWinry is sooo cute T3T

 Ed is sooo in denial

 this chapter was great in _many_ ways and made my day X3

The Rockbell-parents were really nice and cool  It will hurt to see how they died..


----------



## pavister (Apr 22, 2006)

not to be offtopic but what happened to barry the chopper (just saw his anime version last night) i remember in the manga, his original body like ended up killing him while he was fused in an armor suit. what happened to his mindless body though


----------



## Kiddo Naruto (Apr 25, 2006)

oh no .....Isn't it Jiriayi ?? why he's injured like that ?? what up with him ?? (?____?)


----------



## Kami-Sama (Apr 25, 2006)

pretty interesting chapter indeed...

- Hawkeye senior being mustang sensei, so cool 

- well finally going to see the ishbala war, the crimsom alchemist, acording to the author

- rockbell parents are sooo cute


----------



## Taxman (Apr 25, 2006)

just another reason as to why it's sad that they are killed.....=/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 26, 2006)

pavister said:
			
		

> not to be offtopic but what happened to barry the chopper (just saw his anime version last night) i remember in the manga, his original body like ended up killing him while he was fused in an armor suit. what happened to his mindless body though



A body can't function without a mind, his body finally 'died'

About 58. I lost all the respect I slowly gained for Scar when I found out how awesome Winry's parents are

Man that guy is a prick. GreedLing should go smash him around a bit


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 26, 2006)

Well we still don't know why Scar killed them. His power are sometimes getting unpredictable, especially if Philosophers stone is around. Also, when he faced Winry he had a very sad eyes which for him is quite unusual. Who knows maybe the whole thing was just an accident...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 26, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> Well we still don't know why Scar killed them. His power are sometimes getting unpredictable, especially if Philosophers stone is around. Also, when he faced Winry he had a very sad eyes which for him is quite unusual. Who knows maybe the whole thing was just an accident...



Scar's arm hasn't been affected by the Stone like the anime

Anyway, he was healed by them then he killed them. End of story

I bet though that he killed them because he had a nightmare after getting his brother's arm and mistook Winry's parents for someone else.


----------



## pavister (Apr 26, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> A body can't function without a mind, his body finally 'died'
> 
> About 58. I lost all the respect I slowly gained for Scar when I found out how awesome Winry's parents are
> 
> Man that guy is a prick. GreedLing should go smash him around a bit



ya i reread most of the series and found that out myself but thnx
anyways rereadin the series i found the manga has ALOT of foreshadowin throughout the series. its so awesome, the author most really have planned out this series


----------



## Tasbine (Apr 27, 2006)

I think Scar killed Winry's parents out of some twisted notion of revenge for the near annihilation of his race. After all, if the Amestrians tried to kill off all of the Ishvalans, and succeeded in killing most of them, then Scar wants to kill all Amestrians. And, hey, the Rockbells are Amestrians. Keeping in mind that this is right after, or maybe even during (I'm too lazy to check the timeline right now), the massacre. Before Scar became the State Alchemist serial killer.  

When Winry was pointing the gun at him, Scar gave Winry this whole speech about how revenge may only beget more revenge but remember, your people people started it!

I still think Scar's going to be redeemed, but after seeing how awesome Winry's parents were, I don't know if I want him to be. I do, but yet I don't.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 28, 2006)

If Scar only wanted to kill 'Ammy's then he wouldn't just hunt State Alchemists would he?


----------



## RockLee (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, he was probably in a frenzy right after the massacre of his people, then he collected himself and decided to kill all State Alchemists, since they were responsible for the genocide in the war.

I feel for the Ishbalan soldiers that got imprisioned.


----------



## Archer (May 1, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> If Scar only wanted to kill 'Ammy's then he wouldn't just hunt State Alchemists would he?


maybe it's b/c he killed the rockbells that he isn't just randomly killng amestrians, but targeting the alchemists instead.


----------



## FreakingWesley (May 1, 2006)

I love FMA! I don't really like the anime though, it's completely messed up.
The anime is what would happen to Naruto if they didn't show fillers.
Naruto would go trough a huge door to GERMANY  !


----------



## itachisgirl4875 (May 1, 2006)

Full metal alchemist is a great series but i like naruto better. The series can get sad and depressing at times with what the 2 Alfonso brothers are going through.


----------



## 2788 (May 3, 2006)

I likes both the manga and the anime. The manga has better story and development. I like the anime style and the story also good, it gives different impression.I think FMA anime is a lot better anime than most of other anime out there. I cant wait for the next chapter of the manga.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 3, 2006)

Archer said:
			
		

> maybe it's b/c he killed the rockbells that he isn't just randomly killng amestrians, but targeting the alchemists instead.



That doesn't make sense


----------



## Freed (May 4, 2006)

Oh well...sorry about that. They still all thought it was 59 o_O or something.


----------



## Taxman (May 4, 2006)

actually...he was the only one...the others were saying "I can't wait for ch. 59 to come out"....oh well


----------



## jkingler (May 5, 2006)

I hope they do as awesome a job with the next chapter. 

You have to love their humor panels. XD

"I found porn!"


----------



## Eikichi (May 6, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga -> We still need to find a translator before we can start this.


----------



## Taxman (May 6, 2006)

but you are planning on doing it....that's all I meant by my comment


----------



## RockLee (May 6, 2006)

Now I'm torn. 

Homegrown Shannaro! or ZOMG Fruit Tree Alchemists?


----------



## Taxman (May 6, 2006)

you could always get both...*like me*


----------



## Iruka (May 6, 2006)

Say is there any date when to expect ch59?


----------



## Taxman (May 6, 2006)

nope....but trends like to say that the raw comes out around the 12th and 15th....


----------



## Iruka (May 6, 2006)

Oh, okay.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 6, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> nope....but trends like to say that the raw comes out around the 12th and 15th....



About that, zomgfta.com has forgot to put their time counter until when the next issue will come out. Most frustrating indeed


----------



## pavister (May 10, 2006)

its the 10th....


----------



## Taxman (May 10, 2006)

ah...thanks for the link...

interesting as usual....and it appears as if next chapter is going to continue the flashback....


*Spoiler*: __ 



it's good to see Hughes again....


----------



## YamiHikari (May 10, 2006)

Thankies thankies!! Now to wait for a translation!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 10, 2006)

Holy crap what a good issue. Kimbley finally gets introduced! (man I always wondered who that guy was) and we see the creation of a Stone!

BTW: Is that guy KImbley at the end in that formal uniform talking to Marcoh?


----------



## 4:20 (May 11, 2006)

awesome


----------



## plebian182 (May 11, 2006)

FMA is my second fave anime next to bleach but the last song in the anime series is amazing


----------



## Taxman (May 11, 2006)

that's all well and good; however, this is a thread for the manga not the anime....D:


----------



## poona (May 15, 2006)

I really liked this chapter of FMA, Roy Mustang seems pretty calm during the Ishbal war and not mentally unstable like in the anime. I hope the manga's Kimblee has a different personality than his anime counterpart. I kind of feel sad for Hawkeye, so young... (shes one hell of a sniper though). I wonder what Scar's brother discovered about the Xing alchemy...


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (May 15, 2006)

> BTW: Is that guy KImbley at the end in that formal uniform talking to Marcoh?


I wish it is our beloved Fuhrer!


----------



## ydraliskos (May 15, 2006)

LOL @ what is said to Hughues... Be careful, guys who show photographs of their families have higher chances of dying ^_^


----------



## TenshiOni (May 15, 2006)

Haha. Loved the Roy and Hughes convo. XD

"My beau-ti-ful future." XD


----------



## 2788 (May 16, 2006)

Another good chapter. Cant wait for the next chapter. Why is it monthly ? I think its too long, once in 2 weeks is better.


----------



## Taxman (May 16, 2006)

because the magazine that it comes out in is only released once a month


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 17, 2006)

FullMetal Alchemist is one of the better manga's out there, yet there's some things in the series that tickles me the wrong way. Could've been better.

Yet, Ed>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>j00.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 17, 2006)

I liked the portrayal of the Ishbal war in the manga. Nice and brutal. Riza as a sniper. I fell in love allover again.


----------



## rizahatake (May 30, 2006)

*[FMA spoiler]New kind of alchemiy!?*

Riza?s array on her back has the same pattern as Scar?s tattoo, the lungmei. This means her array contains alchemy form Xing also. This must be Mr Hawkeye's research.
Maybe a new kind of alchemy is to combine geomancy and alchemy together!

*Spoiler*: __ 






they have the same pattern!




I don't know if this is the right place becuase there no specific subforum for FMA manga.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 30, 2006)

It could possibly be a imitation of Scar's tatoo.

There is a FMA manga convo a few threads below. ^^


----------



## Sasuto (May 30, 2006)

Whhhaaat?? ..ok so the anime aint at all like the manga?! ..cuz if it's nto i'll go dl some of the manga cuz it's one of the best anime i've watched so far lol.


----------



## gnutte (May 30, 2006)

The manga is not ended. The anime follows the manga for a bit but then goes it's own way. The manga is better, you really should read it.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 30, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Actually, from what I have heard, the manga and anime end the same.  The manga goes more indepth and explains the parts in the anime which one didn't get.
> 
> The manga explains the Rose and Edward relationship-- since the last few episodes of the anime revealed this but anime only watchers didn't have a clue what was going on.



LOL. After the beginning chapters, Rose was never seen in the manga again. 

Lyra never existed in the manga. 

Sloth has not been intorduced yet, nor Wrath (I think). 

Hoenheim is shown to be not normal in the manga. The Homunculus' father also looks like Hoenheim

And Lust died much earlier in the manga as opposed to the anime (she dies by the hands of Roy Mustang, in the anime she dies from Wrath I believe).

There are also some other small differences (like the emphasis on Ed/Winry feelings toward each other).

In short, after around episode 24, the anime takes a COMPLETELY DIFFERENT DIRECTION than the manga. It also has not ended yet.

EDIT: Forgot to mention Al can perform alchemy without making a circle


----------



## Taxman (May 30, 2006)

^you covered the major differences but I'm going to correct a few things:
wrath is the fuhrer...they haven't introduced pride yet

we have seen sloth but in only two panels....it's a he and a hulking figure

Dante isn't in the manga either.

and now to add some but not all differences:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ling, ran fan, and mei aren't in the anime

Greed has been reborn

Scar killed Winry's parents, not Roy

Marcoh is still alive

Al's body is stuck between two gates....O__O

The original Greed is taken down by wrath and then is melted down for "father" *who isn't in the anime* to drink like a wine.




@hokage Naruto:  where exactly did you hear that information....it's so wrong it isn't even funny to me.  The manga has been going on for 5 years and it is projected to end in another two years.  The next chapter is projected to come out in 12 days...so I would really want to know who thinks it's actually finished.  After Hughes' death in the anime, the storylines become extremely different instead of somewhat...since it's always a bit different with certain aspects like the lab 5 incident...and how scar kills tucker so he never shows up again...etc.

Even thought there isn't a subforum for the FMA manga...there  is a discussion thread.

On the topic of the actual thread:
that is an interesting bit of information.  I'm interested in seeing if that was what Riza's father was up to, however, I feel that he was only interested in the uses of flame alchemy.  I would also like to know of what purpose he would try to accomplish by combining both forms of alchemy since they do have different purposes and techniques.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 1, 2006)

so I finally got stuck into the FMA manga, I'm not sure why I didnt like it the first time I tried but this time I am absolutely hooked o_O the story is great, constantly interesting and always surprising

just a question, is the latest chapter 59?


----------



## gnutte (Jun 1, 2006)

^yes, it's the latest.
Next chap will likely be out around june 10.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 1, 2006)

awesome, then I'm all caught up...and wanting more. I really didn't expect greed to be reborn.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jun 2, 2006)

interesting chp indeed... i just can't wait to see how winry's parents died...

the major armstrong trauma it is quite interesting....crimson alchemist is still a sicko and so cool at the same time....

can't wait on further explanation on riza's tatoo

the war was more brutal on the manga... the ishbalans actually defend themselves here and are an actual threat, which is good.

Edit: OMG!!!!!!

i actually got a good look on riza's tatoo and it seems that there are burn scars over it... maybe it is unusable now.....but didn't take my time to get a good look at it before :amazed 

maybe the scar was on the ishbalan war.


----------



## lhaugh (Jun 4, 2006)

I prefer the manga. its a little darker but i quite like that, i don't like the monthly thing but theres nothing i can do so oh well


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Jun 4, 2006)

The next chapter comes out in June 10? Wow I'm late. Chapter 59 was interesting...to see the past and to see Maes Hughes again ^^


----------



## DrUnK_On_RuM (Jun 7, 2006)

im a cry-baby when it comes to FMA! i cried at the anime ending! it was depressing! they ended up apart! so saad! it was also funny tho. ed and his whol SHORT thing lol! yes the manga is good havent finished tho!


----------



## Kurosaki (Jun 7, 2006)

I only ever watched the anime of FMA and never even knew that there was a manga for it. Where can you find the manga?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 7, 2006)

I can PM you the chapters for direct d/l....all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 9, 2006)

thank you ^^

looks like an interesting chapter :d


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 9, 2006)

Uploading that 14mb file on rapidhsare at 10kb/s would take 40 minutes, if you don't mind waiting that long, I could do it.


----------



## Freed (Jun 9, 2006)

Wait, no need, I'm already doing it >_>

Here it is: *Clicky#2*


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah cool, I'm aborting then!


----------



## Hellion (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks Gnutte and Aaki


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks both of uploaders  +Reps

After this chapter *Basque Grand* becomes my second favourite character, only after Hohenheim 

Page 23 was great, especially this bottom frame


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2006)

Has ch. 60 been translated yet? The Link doesn't say.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 9, 2006)

Didnt find any translations. Zomgfta will prolly release one by tomorrow.

Yea, Basque Gran looked absolutely badass ^_^  Somehow, you can't picture Scar killing him like he did in the anime, now


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2006)

Ah, can I get the link to their site please?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jun 9, 2006)

Homemade Vaporizer

However, this thread has all the updates anyway , so you don't really need it


----------



## RealaMoreno (Jun 9, 2006)

It's for future reference 

Plus when a new chapter comes out, I don't wanna have to surf throw 6 pages of "OMFG" and "Spoiler".

Thanks for the link.

EDIT: ZOMGFTA has an annoying layout...light font on light background >< Plus that little box area is very annoying.


----------



## Archer (Jun 9, 2006)

as usual, a good chapter.. looks like there's a little more to something than we originally thought..


----------



## TenshiOni (Jun 11, 2006)

Very nice chapter. Thanks for the hook-up, Ryan.

It was very cool to see Grand depicted as somewhat of a good guy, what will killing that guy who wanted to slaughter the Ishbalan's and all.

So, Scar's bro's arm was developed through study of Rentanjutsu? Was it ever clearly stated what the big difference between Rentanjutsu and Renkinjutsu was?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 11, 2006)

yes...made grand look very awesome in this chapter...*is going to make a new sig coloring of the fuhrer sitting there with that couldn't care less look on his face*

hmmm...about the differences...I think a general explanation was made...but not to specific.  I think it was explained when Mei was healing Scar's leg or somewhere around there.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 12, 2006)

DDLs~

Vol.1-11


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2006)

My respect for Basque Gran has has increased 60 times

I also forgive Scar for killing WInry's parents because it will obviously have something to do with Kimbley

Also Kimbley is nearly as awesome as Greed


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jun 13, 2006)

In manga, in current events/timeline, is Basque Grand still alive?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 13, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> In manga, in current events/timeline, is Basque Grand still alive?



Scar sent him packing


----------



## Taxman (Jun 13, 2006)

we have yet to see how scar killed him though....actually...we know how..we just don't know the specific circumstances or when exactly it happened.


----------



## RockLee (Jun 13, 2006)

Scar is badass to be able to take down Grand. 

I love how we now know two awesome facts:
a) The left arm of Reconstruction was destroyed, the counter part to the right arm of Deconstruction.
b) The type of alchemy that Scar's brother was developing is different from any previous alchemy, using elements from Eastern and Western techniques.

Also, Kimbley can kill things long range. o_O


----------



## Taxman (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes...every chapter is building up how awesome Scar, Grand, and Kimbley are...even though we knew that Kimbley was awesome....xD

Hell...even Winry's parents are awesome....it's going to be sad to see what happened to them....T__T


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2006)

> I love how we now know two awesome facts:
> a) The left arm of Reconstruction was destroyed, the counter part to the right arm of Deconstruction.



we don't know that for fact yet do we? There might be some Ishbalan somewhere going around re-contrstructing things with the other arm o_O



> Yes...every chapter is building up how awesome Scar, Grand, and Kimbley are...even though we knew that Kimbley was awesome....xD



its really nice to see more of their backgrounds...and just how cool they were ^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2006)

My gripe with the chapters

They lack Greed

Seriously, Grand's techniques seem too similar to Armstrong/Ed's with the combination of molding environment into ranged weapons

Still beats the anime version though


----------



## Therahedwig (Jun 28, 2006)

I've spend the past few days reading all FMA chapters, and I can say that I'm really looking forward to the next chapter.

I like the pace a lot, where other manga have a few chapters as prologue, this one dives into it, with lust and glutony(being mayor villains) appearing within the first few chapters. It also keeps this pace throughout the whole manga up till now, with having equel amounts of plot, action and nonsense keeping it intresting. I really apreciate this, because to me it means that the writer has spend a lot of time outlining the plot and planning carefully where what whould go.

Another thing I like is the amount of symbolism and allergories put into to this, like the tatoos, but also the sefirot on the 'doors'.
As last, I have the feeling that seska, the bookworm is an ode to Yomiko readman from Read or Die...

Anyway, I like it!


----------



## hiddenleafvillage (Jun 28, 2006)

FMA is awsome but i think the ending left yyou hanging. but other wise it is almost as good as Naruto.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 28, 2006)

um....you do know this is a thread for the manga right?....the manga hasn't finished....=/

and if you watched the FMA movie...you would have gotten an ending that didn't leave you hanging....


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 28, 2006)

hey yeah srry if im not supposed to ask this here, but where does the anime start straying away from the manga..


----------



## Taxman (Jun 28, 2006)

hmmm....it's a little difficult to pin point....I personally like to think that big differences start around the lab 5 incident....but it's better to say that the biggest changes happen right after Hughes' death...so episode 25/chapter 16


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 28, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> hmmm....it's a little difficult to pin point....I personally like to think that big differences start around the lab 5 incident....but it's better to say that the biggest changes happen right after Hughes' death...so episode 25/chapter 16


thanx yeah im noticing little difference at where im at right now (chpt 7) so i was just wondering where the big difference comes, thanx again for the package. ill be cooped up in the computer room for the next couple of days reading FMA


----------



## ETA (Jun 29, 2006)

The biggest differences actually come with the latest volume that Viz just released, volume eight. There are some shared similarities up until that point with plenty of differences, but that is where they seriously start to differ.

Still waiting for about two weeks until chapter sixty-one. Arakawa should continue to deliver.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 29, 2006)

well of course big changes happen then...greed is killed in a different manner and they introduce at least 5 new characters that aren't even in the anime....I just like to say vol 5 is where the differences begin because of the extended stay in rush valley since Winry does stay there...it does get somewhat similar again with the greed saga later on....but it still differs in the end.

However, yes, vol 8 is when the extreme differences occur


----------



## Nsakura_hatakeU (Jun 30, 2006)

FMA is a really good anime/manga.... I haven't read or watched the whole series yet though sadly... It's as good as Naruto ... but it is wayyy shorter


----------



## Nsakura_hatakeU (Jun 30, 2006)

Well older kids like fma better than naruto mostly because it is a sadder story and reflects unpleasant things and facts about the world


----------



## Nsakura_hatakeU (Jun 30, 2006)

But it is funny XD and it is DIFFERENT from most animes.. =)


----------



## Taxman (Jun 30, 2006)

please use the edit button instead of tripple posting....-___-


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 9, 2006)

Hmm usually RAW is present in few day from now on, right?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 9, 2006)

you are correct sir.....another day or two....or possibly later today....


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Shounen Gangan is released on the 12th of every month. That's what they say at the end of each chapter anyway. So... I guess that's when the next RAW will come out?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 9, 2006)

Aren't the raws taken directly from publishing leaks or something? Aren't naruto raws always out 4-5 days before their respective jump issue?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 9, 2006)

^yes....that's why the chapters are projected to be out earlier than the 12th


----------



## Taxman (Jul 10, 2006)

here


----------



## birabudo (Jul 10, 2006)

THANK YOU so much


----------



## ETA (Jul 11, 2006)

Just a heads-up: We should see the raw of chapter sixty-one either tomorrow or Saturday. Should be either the last or next to last chapter of the Ishbal war flashback, and a pretty good chapter as well.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 11, 2006)

the raw should have been out earlier today like other previous leaks...and I do believe the chapter preview said that this was the last one for the ishbal flashback or it at least said "final clash".

I do believe though that we will see the raw tomorrow....


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

^I knew it would be out tomorrow...er...now today...xD

and you beat me to upping the raw...xD...sometimes it's a good thing I check back in here before uploading something.....

it was a very interesting chapter as usual....O__O...now I need a translation....


----------



## Bass (Jul 12, 2006)

61? What happened to 60?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

I sent it to you...don't know where you've been...


----------



## "Nara." (Jul 12, 2006)

The FMA manga is still in production after the animes end?


----------



## Bass (Jul 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> I sent it to you...don't know where you've been...




Really?

Was 60 the chapter where Basque Gran showed up?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

yes it was......


----------



## Archer (Jul 12, 2006)

^it's the true version, by the true author.. the anime is just an adaptation that went awry around episode 25-ish? theblindhyuga would know better than i... 

btw, for the naruto fans, i also got a spoiler pic of 315 up in the telegrams.. today's been a good day


----------



## Bass (Jul 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> yes it was......




Nevermind then.

*shuffles off content*


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

Nara. said:
			
		

> The FMA manga is still in production after the animes end?



yes, the manga is continuing after the end of the anime...the manga started before the anime as well....it's been going on since 2001.


----------



## "Nara." (Jul 12, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> yes, the manga is continuing after the end of the anime...the manga started before the anime as well....it's been going on since 2001.


Awe fucking some.
Whats the deal with anime series ending prematurely?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2006)

manga chapters come out once a month...the anime caught up rather fast and decided to make its own storyline instead of waiting for the manga to progress.  That's why after around Hughes death, the anime goes in a completely different direction from the manga.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 12, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _chapter 61_ 



Like always a nice chapter.

Great to see Envy again and Kimpley scenes.

I'm having a strange feeling that next chapter Kimbley will get his ass handed to him by Roy or... Bradley.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 14, 2006)

My new sig says it all

Hiromu Arakawa is a genius


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think there'll be a next Ishbal War chapter. The closing of this one , from past, showing more and more recent events, seemed like a good closing point.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 14, 2006)

^ There still is place for showing how came that Kimbley is in prison


----------



## SkyWolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Where can chapter 61 be found?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> ^ There still is place for showing how came that Kimbley is in prison



and how scar killed Grand...





			
				SkyWolf said:
			
		

> Where can chapter 61 be found?




the raw was posted on the previous page...and a scan hasn't come out yet...


----------



## demonalchemist (Jul 14, 2006)

Yes FMA is a very awesome show it probably comes in third in my list of favorite shows.Whoever likes it is my friend.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2006)

yes...the anime is awesome...but you want to know what's more awesome...the manga, which this thread is for...if you want to discuss the anime, do so here:

Sanji FC


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 14, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> ^ There still is place for showing how came that Kimbley is in prison



NOOOoo  I want to see more of Ling-Greed ( did we have a short name for him? i seem to remember we did)


----------



## Taxman (Jul 14, 2006)

greedling?....I've seen that used before....xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> NOOOoo  I want to see more of Ling-Greed ( did we have a short name for him? i seem to remember we did)



Greed will do. Doesn't matter the host, it is still Greed


----------



## Taxman (Jul 15, 2006)

There's a semi translation out at the moment...a few bubbles need to be translated and they said they need to proofread it...they are hoping the scan will be out this weekend.  Very interesting chapter based on the translation...


----------



## ETA (Jul 15, 2006)

It depresses me that people will more than likely always recognize _Fullmetal Alchemist_ for the anime instead of the manga.



			
				0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> ^ There still is place for showing how came that Kimbley is in prison


 
That can very well be shown in a later chapter, though, considering Kimbley's part in the story is easily not done with. Personally, I think that he'll have a greater part in the story that I first thought of.

Anyway, I'll comment later when the scans of it are out. While we can get some of the gist from this chapter by pictures alone, the dialogue is still essential, obviously.


----------



## Jeltz (Jul 20, 2006)

I too hope that we will leanr more about the other alchemists, expeially Kimbley. But maybe not now. I think that there is at most one more chapter before returning to now.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 20, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Greed will do. Doesn't matter the host, it is still Greed



Would you care to bet on that?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 20, 2006)

ydraliskos said:
			
		

> Would you care to bet on that?



Ummm huh? So if the Greed's PStone went into someone else it wouldn't be Greed?


----------



## RockLee (Jul 20, 2006)

Same Greed. He takes over a host body. The host probably influences him; thus GreedLing's cooperation against Greed's rebellion.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2006)

So wait, after reading Engliash 61, did Mustang burn that transmutation circle onto Riza's back?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 22, 2006)

he caused the scars that were seen on her back disrupting that symbol....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh I see, I didn't understand the symbol properly. I always thought the scar was part of the picture

Now everything make sense


----------



## Jeltz (Jul 22, 2006)

I think that it was Liza's (why do everyone call here Riza?) father who created the circle on her back.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 22, 2006)

Jeltz said:
			
		

> I think that it was Liza's (why do everyone call here Riza?) father who created the circle on her back.



Because ZOMGFTA spell her name 'Riza' and 'R' and 'L' are pretty much used interchangeably in the Japanese language


----------



## ydraliskos (Jul 22, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Because ZOMGFTA spell her name 'Riza' and 'R' and 'L' are pretty much used interchangeably in the Japanese language



Yeah, that'd be cool, if only Li*s*a (why use z, when s is the one that handles the "z", if between vowels? desert vs dessert)wasn't an existing and widely used name already, that the japanese already borrowed XD


----------



## Taxman (Jul 22, 2006)

and the anime subbers use Riza as well....and the english versions of the manga and anime say Riza....

Riza's father put that on her back....it's more of an encrypted message of his final research that Roy had not seen yet.  Riza does tell him that she will entrust "her back" to him...think of it literally and metaphorically.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 23, 2006)

So in the end, the Ishbal War flashback taught us how Scar got his arm, what that tattoo is and how awesome Kimbley is

The pic in my sig looks like the original Greed


----------



## stalkingllama (Jul 25, 2006)

I just recently started reading the FMA manga and I've just ordered more from the bookstore (yes, I collect the actual manga books - expensive but worth it in my opinion, although other people might disagree). I find the entire concept interesting and I like the art style and character designs.

And I love Ed.

And Envy rawks.

That's just my two cents.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 25, 2006)

envy will rock more when you see his true form....


----------



## Kev (Aug 3, 2006)

I just got a theory after viewing a site. I have only seen the anime, and like 1 chapter of the manga, but I have read a LOT of manga spoilers, so I pretty much know what is going on. My theory is on how they are going to defeat the Homunculus. I'll place it in a spoiler tag just in case.


*Spoiler*: __ 



As you all know or don't know, each Homunculi is named after one of the 7 deadly sins. Pride, Envy, Gluttony, Wrath, Lust, Greed, Sloth.

Lust and Greed have each died.
How did Lust die? Burned by Roy Mustang until dead.
How did Greed die? Boiled in oil.

Now I googled gluttony in google images cause I felt like posting pictures of him, and came across this site.
Japanese Game Cover

I was looking at each deadly sin, and to my amazement, the "punishment in hell" is basically how Lust and Greed died. Lust was burned by Roy, and Greed was boiled. Here is the punishment quoted from the site for Lust.
"Your punishment in Hell will be: You'll be smothered in fire and brimstone. Not kisses."
Here's the punishment for Greed: "Your punishment in Hell will be: You'll be boiled alive in oil. Bear in mind that it's the finest, most luxurious boiling oil that money can buy, but it's still boiling."
So this could mean that in order to kill the Homunculi, they have to perform the "punishment" techniques. Once again, this is just a theory I came up with and I haven't really read the manga yet. I will soon though once I have time. (Just finished anime + movie a few days ago)


----------



## Taxman (Aug 3, 2006)

problem with your theory is that Greed is back and Gluttony has "died" for overusing his stone...Father has made a new greed and has remade gluttony....

however....gluttony did die for overusing his stone and being "glutonous" in his effort to kill Mei......so I find it at least interesting that they are dying like the way that states.....but it's already known that they can die by overusing their stone by regenerating too much.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Aug 4, 2006)

Read the latest chapter and Kimbley is pure badass material. Eating a piece of the stone and then owning all of the Isbahlans in the war and his people was just awesome. But now we know the truth about the war, and how Scar killed Winry's parents and also how he got that scar.


----------



## Kev (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow I just checked out Chapter 61, and it seems the anime people got it right, with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimbley causing the scar, and the brother giving up his arm for him to survive


----------



## Taxman (Aug 4, 2006)

it's not a big surprise since Arakawa had some say with some of the anime stuff....plus...there really isn't anyone else in the series that would do something like that...xD...Kimbley is probably the only one...


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 4, 2006)

Well it seems this Ishbal "Gaidan" has ended...I must say it was quite interesting.

Kimbley needs to start doing stuff in the actual storyline though.


----------



## JUST_INENFMA (Aug 5, 2006)

you can get the manga and episodes here:


----------



## Taxman (Aug 5, 2006)

That site is missing 13 chapters.........plus, many people on this forum can go to the Fullmetal Alchemist Pimping project thread to get every chapter...


----------



## RodMack (Aug 6, 2006)

The Fullmetal Alchemist Manga Pimping Project. Your trusted source of Fullmetal Alchemist manga since 2006.

Approved by RodMack.

XD


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

link:  click the scar picture in my sig...

our policy is only two items from our menu at a time...thus you will only be getting packs 1 and 2 wich contain the first 26 chapters...

each chapter is around 40 pages long


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 6, 2006)

Ishbal Gaiden was really interesting. Liked the war causing Roy to aim for Bradley. Definitely a cool moment.

And Kimbley is just badass in the anime and the manga, isn't he?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

yes...but I believe that Kimbley is more awesome in the manga so far....I loved the color page with him in this previous chapter...he looked...demonic....xD


----------



## 4:20 (Aug 6, 2006)

yup, truth be told, there really is no comparison.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 6, 2006)

Do you have chapters 28-30 in bigger resolution? Mine are awfully small


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

well...I just sent you our version of chapters 28-30....you tell us if it's better, worse, or the same than the version you have.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 6, 2006)

awesomeness manga. i have all the chapters too, so if anyone wants it, i can upload for u


----------



## Shiron (Aug 6, 2006)

xXmagnesiumXx said:
			
		

> awesomeness manga. i have all the chapters too, so if anyone wants it, i can upload for u


Thanks for the offer, but that isn't really necessary, because of the Fullmetal Alchemist Pimping Project we have here.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 6, 2006)

the next chapter should be out this week.......


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 8, 2006)

Despite how awesome the Ishabal war is, I hope it gets back to the normal story

As awesome as Kimbley is, he just is not Greed. I really can't wait to see Greedling go at it with someone


----------



## Yak (Aug 10, 2006)

blue.rellik said:
			
		

> Despite how awesome the Ishabal war is, I hope it gets back to the normal story
> 
> As awesome as Kimbley is, he just is not Greed. I really can't wait to see Greedling go at it with someone



A*greed*. 
Though, you have to give it to Kimbley, his whole view on the world and attitude almost rivals Makoto Shishio's. Both are really twisted in the head.

The new Greed looks promising, I hope he makes at least up to the original one in badassness. Anyway, it will be interresting to see how their inner struggle with each other turns out eventually.

I wonder what will happen next and when the remaining Homunculi are introduced.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2006)

well...we really only have to seen pride....we've seen enough of sloth to get a basic idea....


----------



## Yak (Aug 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...we really only have to seen pride....we've seen enough of sloth to get a basic idea....



Except for Sloth's gender. Imagine it's a woman.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think so....>__>


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 10, 2006)

62 raw Link removed


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2006)

ty for the links

lots of dialogue this month, the vengeance panel looked pretty brutal o_O

can't wait for a translation


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2006)

yeah.....I thought Scar really did it....before reading on...xD

but damn....I may have to color that one for a sig....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 10, 2006)

Z~K said:
			
		

> A*greed*.
> Though, you have to give it to Kimbley, his whole view on the world and attitude almost rivals Makoto Shishio's. Both are really twisted in the head.
> 
> The new Greed looks promising, I hope he makes at least up to the original one in badassness. Anyway, it will be interresting to see how their inner struggle with each other turns out eventually.
> ...



I like Kimbley a bit now after the flashback, he might have done in Scar's bro but he pwned those military guys and said he respected Winry's parents. That's good in my books

About Greedling, I do not doubt that he will clash with Wrath and this time pwn him. Both the original Greed and Ling have something against him and just as awesome Wrath is, anyone that kills Greed more than once is a prick in my books

EDIT: After looking at the raw.....wow. Scar is so badarse


----------



## Neji_is_my_homeboy (Aug 11, 2006)

that sounds like a cool show. maybe i should watch it


----------



## Waffletime! (Aug 11, 2006)

Um...Its not a show, it's a manga; so you read it. ^^


----------



## Atisutoakino (Aug 11, 2006)

It's a show (Anime) and a manga. Wow FMA is really a unique anime srsly it is. It actually has a pretty original story line other then some animes. I give credits for that. i can't believe I never finished FMA. I always tried though


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 11, 2006)

This is the topic focused on manga which is almost competly (in a good way) different from anime


----------



## Taxman (Aug 11, 2006)

^correct...this thread is used to discuss the manga...

you can discuss the anime here:  Rule thread


----------



## Xiao_Huli (Aug 13, 2006)

Awesome...thanks a lot! Another great chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Eck! Can't believe what Scar did to Dr. Marcoh's face. And it looked like Roy still has something up his sleeves. Things are going to get exciting!




Oh man, another month before the next chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 13, 2006)

Ed and Al are finally being funny again

Been awhile


----------



## Taxman (Aug 13, 2006)

yep...we're left waiting again to see the importance of that general....>__>

and yes, it has been a long time since we've seen Ed and Al being funny....


----------



## Zaru (Aug 13, 2006)

Roy, seeing it all like a chess game <3


----------



## Talim Himura (Aug 13, 2006)

I personally like the manga better than the anime. It seems more original and funnier than the anime. ^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2006)

Talim said:
			
		

> I personally like the manga better than the anime. It seems more original and funnier than the anime. ^^



The manga has Mei Chan, she is funnier than any anime part except the Fire Alchemist episode

From 'Edward-sama' to 'Alphonse-sama'. Who next?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2006)

mustang.......xDDDD


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 14, 2006)

I finished the downloads, I just need to know which 1 is after the guy dies. So I can start from there. 

Thanks!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> I finished the downloads, I just need to know which 1 is after the guy dies. So I can start from there.
> 
> Thanks!



Alot of guys die, who are you talking about


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2006)

most likely hughes.....

but since you have all the chapters...why don't you start from the beginning....


----------



## Kero-Chan (Aug 14, 2006)

Cause its the same story plot <.<.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2006)

ĸΣřӨ-ЄĥąИ said:
			
		

> Cause its the same story plot <.<.



Actually there are a fair few differences. It's recommended that you read them so you don't confuse a anime scene with the manga


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2006)

I told this to him in a PM 9 days ago:



> you should start from the beginning...since there are many differences from there...and you'd really be lost with some of the stuff that they bring up after Hughes' death.
> 
> Hughes' funeral occurs in chapter 16.....
> 
> but I reccommend that you read it all.



and I sent you the chapters with the idea that you would start from the beginning ...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 14, 2006)

When it comes to Full Metal Alchemist, heeding the words of TheBlindHyuuga would be most wise


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 14, 2006)

Marcoh is quite an alchemist, he changed this chimera into human's corpse... It's *scary* how much he can do...


----------



## Megaharrison (Aug 14, 2006)

Doubt Marcoh can save his face XD. He really deserved it though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

Volume 14 was released with a 8-9 page gaiden concerning Ed and Al as kids with Ed having a convo with hoenheim about motherly love since Ed thought that mom hated him...this in turn got Ed to start protecting Al...

cute gaiden...if anyone wants it...you can ask for it in the pimping thread...same goes for the Izumi and Mustang gaidens

The Izumi gaiden has her learning all is one, one is all as she struggles to live an entire month in the mountains

Mustang's gaiden is a convo between himself and Hughes in Ishbal before they go on their mission


----------



## Mori` (Aug 23, 2006)

mustang gaiden sounds pretty interesting, shall drop by the thread later on ^^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2006)

The Izumi gaiden is very funnai. 

I didn't know about the others, I think I'll get pimped for it


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol @ the Izumi gaiden. So that's how she got that strong?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

well....she was apparently already strong...she took down a bear for god's sake...xD...


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well....she was apparently already strong...she took down a bear for god's sake...xD...



That was at the end of the month, so she was trained already ~~


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

but you don't see her doing any training at all....you just see her say "I'm not going to DIE" and starts going after wolves and everything....she took down a guard near the beginning...so she obviously knew something about fighting before that month in the mountain...and had strength to take him down in one hit.


----------



## ydraliskos (Aug 23, 2006)

There is another gaiden, one with another alchemist that managed to do Human transmutation, and Ed /Al investigating him.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 23, 2006)

yeah...the blind alchemist gaiden....I believe it's in pack 5 in the FMA pimping project....


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Aug 23, 2006)

^ The Blind Alchemist Special.

To late 

But I must admit that I liked Izumi's gaiden best, especially the very ending


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 23, 2006)

Izumi is a beast. She's physically capable to even lift a bear

She's clearly DBZ level


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2006)

Read the Ed&Al gaiden and I have to say that was so funny, chibi Ed looks so adorable with the upside down 'V' mouth. Al is so cute and Hohenheim is funny teaching Ed a lesson while on the dunny


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

yep....the lessons of Hoenheim...while sitting on the can...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2006)

That made me wonder, I always though he left not long after Ed/Al were born (blame the anime) but if he's there then I wonder when he leaves

Also Trisha also seems to know something about what he does

Hmmmmmmmmm

I wanna see Hohenheim VS Father


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

oh yeah....they still have to show why Hoenheim was up in that mountain area....>__<

he probably leaves shortly there after...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2006)

My personal thought is that the alchemy that Amestris use (not the one Xin or Scar uses) has been twisted some way by Father, that might explain why Father could pwn all alchemists with a footstep


----------



## Chakra Cyclone (Aug 27, 2006)

Its really good


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

*places bets that the user above me is talking about the anime in the manga thread...*



> My personal thought is that the alchemy that Amestris use (not the one Xin or Scar uses) has been twisted some way by Father, that might explain why Father could pwn all alchemists with a footstep



that's feasible....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> *places bets that the user above me is talking about the anime in the manga thread...*



I want to take that bet just for the sake of it even though I know you're right



> that's feasible....



Come on TBH! You're like the Fullmetal Alchemist encyclopedia here, share with your loyal acolyte your views on the matter


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

well....I really don't know what to say...a part of me is thinking of saying it's like put a person in a different room...tell them a basic theory and see what each person comes up with.  Considering how different the alchemies are and how they are all from different regions.

Though...that would lead me to believe that Father is behind Amestris' version of alchemy.

Databook timeline goodness:


Before recorded history:
Country of Xing is founded. 
Country of Amestris is founded. 
Collapse of the city of Xerxes. 
Western Philosophers visit Xing. 
Eastern Philosophers visit Amestris. 
Pride is brought to life by "Father." 
Lust is brought to life. 

More than 200 years earlier:
Greed is brought to life. 
Envy is brought to life. 
Sloth is brought to life. 
Gluttony is brought to life. 

About 100 years earlier:
Greed disassociates himself from Father. 

60 years earlier:
Wrath is brought to life. 

Maybe there is a reason why Hoenheim and "father" look alike...this is going off of from what someone else had stated about how hoenheim developed Xing's alchemy while "father" developed Amestris.

I have to reread the chapter about Scar's brother doing research because I vaguely recall him mentioning that "this country's alchemy is odd"


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey where are the databooks? I've tried looking for them but I couldn't find them

Scar's bro does say that Amestris' alchemy is weird


----------



## Taxman (Aug 27, 2006)

I do believe I own the first one...it's called Fullmetal Alchemist Profiles....

there is a second one though...but all zomgfta has really translated and put stuff up is most of the manga timeline....


----------



## Xx Sexy Sakura xX (Aug 29, 2006)

*FULL METAL ALCHEMIST*

ANY ONE ELSE READ THIS MANGA?


----------



## Corruption (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea, it's pretty awesome, one of my favorites.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> oh yeah....they still have to show why Hoenheim was up in that mountain area....>__<
> 
> he probably leaves shortly there after...


Isn't Scar heading up north? That'll be an interesting meet up.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Sep 2, 2006)

Kurosaki Isshin said:
			
		

> My personal thought is that the alchemy that Amestris use (not the one Xin or Scar uses) has been twisted some way by Father, that might explain why Father could pwn all alchemists with a footstep


I don't think so; Father looked way to suprised that Scar's alchemy worked. If he intentionaly altered Amestrian style alchemy centuries ago he'd know that foriegners might be able to counteract his.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow...I read 3 chapters of FMA manga and it's SO different from the anime version. I can't wait to read the rest of it..is FMA completed or there's more chapters left?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

it's not completed....chapters come out once a month.....next chapter comes out in a week or so


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 2, 2006)

Ahh! I see. I like how it's 40-50 pgs in one chapter. More stuff to read unlike other manga that has only 20-25 pgs =/


----------



## Mori` (Sep 2, 2006)

yeah, but the wait for new material can be painful T__T

especially when a chapter leaves you hanging


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

FMA manga has around 40 pages...but comes out once a month so the wait sucks

Naruto manga has around 18 pages but comes out once a week so there really isn't any complaining....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 2, 2006)

oh yea they are about the same amount of pages in one month XD

I forgot that Naruto ch. comes out every week. Well, you guys already ahead of me like very........far. So I have alot of catching up to do  

Anyways, you guys think there would be another FMA movie coming up?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

no.....but that's something for the anime subforum to discuss...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 2, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> no.....but that's something for the anime subforum to discuss...



I tend to merge anime and manga together XD

I guess I should be discussing that in the anime subforum


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 2, 2006)

So, wait, do we have like a set date each month that the manga comes out or is it random?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

it would be better to since the movie or any other movie will have nothing to do with the manga....you can discuss differences between the anime and manga in here...but to speculate only on an anime movie...nope....

@sirexais:  it's around the 9th/10th of every month...it is released in a monthly magazine


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't know why, but I don't have  problems concerning the wait for FMA. And it's not like I don't like it, since it is in my top 3. I think I just took the habit to wait 1 month for this manga


----------



## Chibi-Usa (Sep 2, 2006)

I used to wait on the manga, then I forgot about it and lagged behind. Gotta catch up.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 2, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> Don't know why, but I don't have  problems concerning the wait for FMA. And it's not like I don't like it, since it is in my top 3. I think I just took the habit to wait 1 month for this manga



the wait tends to be bad for new people getting into the series because it's soon after they get caught up that they find out that they only come out once a month...xD

I have no problem with the wait...plus...it's all worth it in the end.  There has yet to be a chapter I consider "bad/mediocre"


----------



## BW879 (Sep 3, 2006)

I personally think that the FMA manga>>>>>>>>the anime.
While it's only a once a month release it's definitly worth the wait.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 3, 2006)

Yeah. The manga is much better than the anime. Especially considering where the anime ends...


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 4, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> the wait tends to be bad for new people getting into the series because it's soon after they get caught up that they find out that they only come out once a month...xD
> 
> I have no problem with the wait...plus...it's all worth it in the end.  There has yet to be a chapter I consider "bad/mediocre"



True, never read a crappy chapter in FMA. That's why it is one of my favorite, I know that when I read her manga, I  won't be dissappointed XD


----------



## Taxman (Sep 4, 2006)

Sirexais said:
			
		

> Yeah. The manga is much better than the anime. Especially considering where the anime ends...



meh...I like both equally...I always view it as two different ways to view the same story...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 4, 2006)

Tim811 said:
			
		

> I don't think so; Father looked way to suprised that Scar's alchemy worked. If he intentionaly altered Amestrian style alchemy centuries ago he'd know that foriegners might be able to counteract his.



......what? Why would seeing Scar's slchemy work disbunk my theory? Have you forgotten that Scar's brother said that Amestris' alchemy is different? Have you forgotten that Mei Chan and Scar can still use their alchemy?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 4, 2006)

I think he meant that if 'father' had been resonsible for twisting Ametris's alchemy from its original form then he shouldn;t have been so surprised to see Scar had been using something different to the bastardized version if you will.

I think the confusion might be in whether you consider his twisting to be taking a whole form of alchemy and bastardizing it so that it splits into 2 different ways of doing things i.e.

one pure form, 'father' twists it and Ametris's alchemy style is born. He has some control over this

or whether you consider there to have always been two forms of alchemy and think that 'father' bastardized the Ametris form and thus is the only person to possibly know the original/pure form of that type of alchemy...


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 7, 2006)

I love FMA, second favorite manga and favorite english-dubbed anime


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2006)

really looking forward to the new chapter ^__^


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 10, 2006)

Hope we find out what happens to Kibley. He was pretty damn pwnage in the Isabal flashback


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 10, 2006)

Sorry if it was already said but is the manga longer than the anime? cuz I heard the anime has a diff ending than the manga.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

the manga has been going on for 5 years and hasn't finished yet and won't for at least another two years and the way things are going, yes, it'll have a different ending from the anime considering the anime and manga have nothing in common once wrath shows up in the anime.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Wait..Wrath isn't in the manga?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

the anime version of wrath isn't in the manga...Izumi's kid....not in the manga at all

Wrath in the manga is the fuhrer...so anime pride
Pride in the manga has yet to be fully revealed.,,,,we've only had a few pieces of dialogue and have only seen a shadowy outline and what appears to be a white triangle mark around one of his/hers eyes...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow...this is so interesting...I'm going to look forward to FMA manga more now  

I'm only on Ch. 8, but it's basically everything I've seen in the anime with a few changes to it.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 10, 2006)

Captain Pip, your avatar is amazing 



> the anime version of wrath isn't in the manga...Izumi's kid....not in the manga at all


Well there are few panels with his body, but he is probably well dead


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

you know what I meant....that version of wrath isn't in the manga considering humonculi aren't made through failed human transmutation....yes..Izumi still had a child and yes she still performed human transmutation on it thus why she coughs up blood.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 10, 2006)

sorry, from what i red i thought u will talk about what happend in the manga here which is for my surprise chapter 63, but i dont c any1 talking about it here?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2006)

that's because chapter 63 hasn't been released yet...

it will hopefully be out in raw form tomorrow...xD

chapters are only released once a month


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2006)

Maximum good.


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2006)

I think that old lady is


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lieutenant General Grumman (the old guy from the end of chapter 62) dressed up as a woman. I'm pretty sure that's what it is.




Ah, it was nice seeing Armstrong again.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

after reading it over again....I think you're right...>__>....it would make sense from last chapter and I wonder why I didn't think about that....-____-


----------



## ableach (Sep 11, 2006)

i dont feel like searching the internet or reading through all the forums but does anyone know if they are going to or have started the new season of FMA.  I stopped after the movie came out qounqeror of shamballa or something like that.


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think they're ever going to do more anime episodes. It would be awesome if they made an anime based entirely off the manga, but that's very unlikely.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

a new season of FMA?...why?...the movie practically ended the series...

and this is THE MANGA THREAD...go to the anime subforum to ask that....even though the answer is "no"


----------



## ableach (Sep 11, 2006)

like I said i dont feel like going and searching. A simple no would have been alright.  Plus just because something wraps up doesnt mean you cant keep going and making it great.  Example DBZ  ended alot but kept coming with new material that was even better.  sorry i asked.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

ableach said:
			
		

> like I said i dont feel like going and searching. A simple no would have been alright.  Plus just because something wraps up doesnt mean you cant keep going and making it great.  Example DBZ  ended alot but kept coming with new material that was even better.  sorry i asked.



the FMA anime subforum isn't that hard to find...it's its own subforum...

[Triad]_Bokura_Ga_Ita_-_10

I gave you a simple "no" anyway...

all of the arcs of DBZ was based off the manga...even the buu saga...

GT wasn't...but it sucked....

FMA stopped following the manga by the end of the greed arc


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 11, 2006)

That link won't let me download it... ;_;


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

^the link to the raw?

what is it saying?...if it's saying "all the slots are used"...you have to keep trying it and you'll eventually get it.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 11, 2006)

No, that I cannot DL more than one file... and I'm not

I'll wait, I'm too sick to really give it a decent look over anyway... Just send me the link when it is translated, please


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

ok....it does that from time to time...close your browser and start up again and try again...if that doesn't work...you'll have to restart your comp...but it'll work...xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 11, 2006)

Greed! 

I saw Greed!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

^hahaha...I knew you would key on that little panel...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^hahaha...I knew you would key on that little panel...



Panel? Wasn't that like the whole issue?

Oh and I think Envy was in there as well


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 11, 2006)

Last page... Kira Izuru made it to FMA ?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2006)

looks like a great chapter, interesting stuff all over the place, especially with kimbley i thought. Really need a trans before I can decide on whats going on with most of the discussion stuff there though.

chapter ended on an interesting page as well, I have my suspicions about just who they are but I'll leave it till a scan is along


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 11, 2006)

Those three guys.....very suspicious

For some reason I thought they're people from the North


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _little summary from the fm.com forums_ 





> Let's se...
> Yap, the old lady is Grumman.
> 
> Fu is RanFan's grandfather. And, RanFan is not going to Winry's nor Pinako's place, but going to get Automail somewhere. according to Fu.
> ...




think my suspicions on the last page showing big sis armstrong could be right 

great chapter




some actual translation at


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2006)

full trans

Link removed


----------



## alchemical_ninja (Sep 11, 2006)

i love fullmetal alchemist...i have the wristband,the messenger bag,2 necklaces,a pillowcase, the manga vol. 1-7,and more,i think....


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2006)

I was kinda put off by the introduction of more new characters at the end. The manga's complicated enough as it is.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

^not really...it's easy to keep track of all the characters....but they seriously need to say why Hoenheim was in the mountains...


----------



## Al?l? (Sep 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^not really...it's easy to keep track of all the characters....but they seriously need to say why Hoenheim was in the mountains...



I guess we will find out soon considering the mountains seem to represent the north, and thus, where the Elric brothers are heading to.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^not really...it's easy to keep track of all the characters....but they seriously need to say why Hoenheim was in the mountains...



It's so blantly obvious that he was camping!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 11, 2006)

what a trooper for continuing his trip even though he had just been shot at least three times...>__>


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2006)

nothing will get between that man and his camping. A touching tale of a harrowed soul's quest for peace in the mountains.

Lots of questions I want answers too =p


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 12, 2006)

Corupted like what? Errors during extracting? Test your hard drive for badblocks?


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 12, 2006)

!   C:\Documents and Settings\AvAlOn\Bureau\fma63.zip: Cannot create ì|é¦ÿBïÓÅpÄt063_01.jpg

I have this error for every page of the chapter :/


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 12, 2006)

Image names contain characters (for example chinese) that are not supported by your OS. Install those. Or you have no permissions to write data to disk. Windows = Shit


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 12, 2006)

63 was awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimbley's back, Hell yes!


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Sep 12, 2006)

Fullmetal Alchemist is as cool as Naruto but not cooler than Naruto.


----------



## Jeltz (Sep 12, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:
			
		

> Image names contain characters (for example chinese) that are not supported by your OS. Install those. Or you have no permissions to write data to disk. Windows = Shit



Nah, installing characters wont help. Installing fonts is just so they can be dispalyed nicely. I don't think it is the "foreign" characters that are to balme but it could be but then it is the program you use to extract's fault.

To get support for different charsets I don't really know how you do on WIndows. You have to change your encoding of you OS, but what that means for Windows I don't know. But I repeat this shouldn't be a problem for extracting archives. If you have not a unicode charset it will only mean that the filenames *look* funny in almsot all cases.

Don't trust my words too much though. I'm not sure about the details the charset issues of Windows. LInux has a much more easy model (for us programmers that is).

Back to topic:

I think that I like the introduction of new characters. The characters of FMA aren't that many and the author has handled them quite well. Many characters if they are written well and aren't exessivly many adds to the believability of a story.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 12, 2006)

This chapter was the shit. Kimbley is just too badass O__o


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist is as cool as Naruto but not cooler than Naruto.



Full Metal Alchemist owns Naruto

Hard


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 12, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist is as cool as Naruto but not cooler than Naruto.



Nah its better.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah FMA owns Naruto. Well it owns every shonen out there, to be honest :/


----------



## Jeltz (Sep 13, 2006)

tictactoc said:
			
		

> Yeah FMA owns Naruto. Well it owns every shonen out there, to be honest :/



I think that I have to agree. I haven't read that many shonen but the only two (I might be forgetting one or two now) I really enjoy are One Piece and FMA where FMA is the better.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 13, 2006)

FMA is as good as Bleach and those two own Naruto and One piece in terms of both manga and anime.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 13, 2006)

How FMA is as good as Bleach, when it owns this manga ? You just can't compare those two, Bleach is cool but...That's it. Storyline and character of FMA>>>>>>Bleach


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 13, 2006)

FMA is funny and amazing. twords the end it gets really deep.  i absolutely love FMA.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

^I'm betting you are confused between the manga and anime...considering the manga is at least another two years from ending....>__>...so nothing can be said about "towards the end"


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 13, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> ^I'm betting you are confused between the manga and anime...considering the manga is at least another two years from ending....>__>...so nothing can be said about "towards the end"



i was talking about the anime....ive never read the manga.  maybe i should.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

well...you are posting in the manga thread....that's the whole point...xD

if you want to talk about the anime...do so here:

 Post All "What Soundtrack / Song...?" Questions Here!


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 13, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> well...you are posting in the manga thread....that's the whole point...xD
> 
> if you want to talk about the anime...do so here:
> 
> Post All "What Soundtrack / Song...?" Questions Here!



oh oops.....sry guys. i read wrong.


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 13, 2006)

Dude, FMA owns Naruto... I'm sorry but there are just so many interesting things going on all the time in FMA and we don't even have all the answers. Not knowing what Hoenheim and "Father" are is more iritating than figuring out who AL is...


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2006)

where can i get the rest of FMA? I only have the first few vols.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 14, 2006)

Jin said:
			
		

> where can i get the rest of FMA? I only have the first few vols.


this thread


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you when a translated 63 is going to appear?


----------



## Sirexais (Sep 14, 2006)

ah, thanks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2006)

Just so you can check yourself you can go to (Your-Mom) School Rumble 2nd - 24 (5397465B).avi. They're the main FMA manga scanners


----------



## Taxman (Sep 15, 2006)

and I don't care...I only use zomgfta...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> and I don't care...I only use zomgfta...



You got a thing for CSakuraS eh?


----------



## Mango Flavour (Sep 15, 2006)

it's cause the omake are always hilarious ):

scar, the sexy hobo


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2006)

Mango Flavour said:
			
		

> it's cause the omake are always hilarious ):
> 
> scar, the sexy hobo



I didn't get the one in 54 when you see that Flintstone's kids face on Envy (Bam Bam I think)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2006)

Major General Armstrong?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2006)

its his sister 

it was mentioned in some Arakawa interview a while back that when we went north we;d meet her.

she looks fuggin cool


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2006)

I kinda guessed that, I was just surprised that she looks so un-anime like

I wonder if she could balance a piano in one hand?


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2006)

OMFG THE LIBRARY IS PRIDE!!!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 16, 2006)

someone keyed on that omake....


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2006)

looks like we will get another kick ass woman in fma


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2006)

I wonder if it's going to be the same design as his sister in the anime. Kimblee had the same design, after all.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Sep 16, 2006)

Does it mean that Havok will have a girlfriend


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2006)

it seems like the storry will focus on a fortress in the north from now on 

here is a part of an interwiew with Hiromu Arakawa:

_--The secret of Scar's alchemy; Mustang and the military guys' past; it seems the episodes the readers are curious about might appear._
*Arakawa:* The thing to pay attention to is... yes, Major Armstrong's older sister I think. She's really a General, and currently established in the north, so soon the setting of the story will start to shift to the northern region. At the border of the large northern country Drachma there is a fortress, so I'm thinking of drawing the story there. Also pay attention to Hohenheim's whereabouts. After visiting Resembool, where has he gone?


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2006)

When was that interview done? And do you have a link to the full interview?


----------



## isanon (Sep 16, 2006)

it was made in february 05

For All That You Are: The Kurenai x Hinata FC then click projects ,fullmetal alchemist its at the bottom of fma page (i cant link it due to the way the site is built)


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn, this manga is really perfect. i pity the fool not reading this gem


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Oct 5, 2006)

*A question for my fellow FMA enthusiasts:*

Say, hypothetically, that the level of technology used in Fullmetal Alchemist was set back by several centuries, so that Amestris was just now emerging from the medieval period with the invention of the  and, recently, early wheellock muskets. How would this change the series? For example, there would be no trains, and since firearms are very inaccurate I believe Riza Hawkeye would probably use a bow instead.

Note: The reason I'm asking your opinions on this is to get thoughts for a project of mine. (See sig)


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2006)

Alright, the raw for the next chapter (forgot which chapter we're on) should be out pretty soon!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 10, 2006)

@dagda

As alchemy originated some centuries earlier than the FMA World, it would be at least not weird. People believed in that stuff back then.

Well Berserk combined with FMA would be the incarnation of awesomeness, but is it realisable?


----------



## Taxman (Oct 10, 2006)

Geg said:
			
		

> Alright, the raw for the next chapter (forgot which chapter we're on) should be out pretty soon!



chapter 64.....


----------



## DocTerror (Oct 11, 2006)

Great now just need zomgfta to get their site back and give us a translation.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2006)

translation for anyone interested

Link removed


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2006)

HAVOC'S SISTER IS SO HOT AND AWESOME


----------



## Taxman (Oct 11, 2006)

you mean armstrong's sister right?....>___<


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2006)

you'd assume so <.<

she was quite hot though XD


----------



## Taxman (Oct 11, 2006)

xD....indeed

*reads through mangahelpers translation*

hmmm....*will still stick with zomgfta even if it's going to take longer than usual*....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 11, 2006)

>_______________<

I hate you both

At least edit my post so I don't like an even bigger tart mori


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Oct 11, 2006)

Zaru said:
			
		

> @dagda
> 
> As alchemy originated some centuries earlier than the FMA World, it would be at least not weird. People believed in that stuff back then.
> 
> Well Berserk combined with FMA would be the incarnation of awesomeness, but is it realisable?


I was actually speaking with regard to the other elements of the series, especially the level of technology. For example, people might actually wear armor (as opposed to _being _armor).

As for whether it's realizable: I'm certainly going to try. I'd rather not hijack this thread to discuss it, though there's a link to what I've done so far in my sig.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 13, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> xD....indeed
> 
> *reads through mangahelpers translation*
> 
> hmmm....*will still stick with zomgfta even if it's going to take longer than usual*....



I'll follow that advice of urs, but thx for the link `moridin


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 15, 2006)

New manga from Arakawa: Sôten no Kômori 









source:ritualscan forge


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2006)

Hm, did he work on another manga parallel to FMA until now?
Or is FMA paused? 
Or whatever else, can someone explain? -_-


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 15, 2006)

I guess she already worked on another manga when she was doing FMA. So yeah she won't do a pause with FMA, she will continue to draw it when doing 
Sôten no Kômori...


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2006)

tictactoc said:


> I guess she already worked on another manga when she was doing FMA. So yeah she won't do a pause with FMA, she will continue to draw it when doing
> S?ten no K?mori...



Oh, "she"... I'll never stop learning >_>

So the issue now would be finding the previous manga.


----------



## tictactoc (Oct 15, 2006)

You're sure ? Damn i'm disappointed :/.
But she has another manga no ? Forgot the name though >____>


----------



## Taxman (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that was a one shot.....it was posted on another forum, which is where I got it, saying it was a one shot....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok guys back on topic, don't make me report you 



zomgfta is still down


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2006)

Can't wait for 65, Olivier Milla Armstrong's awesomeness is the only one can be compared to Greed's

Expect a change of sig


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2006)

^yes...we must have more Olivier Milla Armstrong

*though I bet her name is supposed to be Olivia since olivier is more of a guy's name*...xD


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 22, 2006)

You know i half expected Olivier to be some Miss Universe type person :S


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Oct 22, 2006)

I'd like to see Olivia meeting Roy one day 

Wonder what will happen.


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 22, 2006)

*swedish accent* Mustang i will break you *flexes*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^yes...we must have more Olivier Milla Armstrong
> 
> *though I bet her name is supposed to be Olivia since olivier is more of a guy's name*...xD



Her awesomeness has exceeded all possible female boundries and is now infecting male territory

Her name is simply a reflection of this



Chatulio said:


> You know i half expected Olivier to be some Miss Universe type person :S



You know what? She's is probably the _*only*_ manga/anime character then I'm willing to read a doujin of


----------



## Mori` (Oct 22, 2006)

Olivia is definately awesome <3333

on re-read I'm really excited as to where the story is going now, only a fortnight to find out :3


----------



## geG (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe it is meant to be Olivier, because the katakana for her name is "orivie". If it was supposed to be Olivia I would have expected it to be "orivia".


----------



## Mori` (Oct 22, 2006)

hmm this do be true o_O

I'll stick with olivia to maintain feminimity i think though


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2006)

^or it could mean Olive.....that's possible too...but then I get thoughts of olive oile from the popeye cartoons...-_____-


----------



## Arumei (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeeees, a thread about the Fullmetal Alchemist _manga!_ 

Anybody here a fan of AlxMei? I've loved that pairing since Chapter 48 xD


----------



## Sirexais (Oct 22, 2006)

0Reiatsu said:


> I'd like to see Olivia meeting Roy one day
> 
> Wonder what will happen.



Rejection more than likely


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2006)

On a serious note, I'm curious to find out how that guy that attacked the brother's couldn't get his arm transmuted


----------



## Taxman (Oct 22, 2006)

hmmm..doesn't Ed or any alchemist need to know the composition of something in order to transmute it...it's quite possible that buccaneer's automail is made of a material that Ed doesn't know of....


----------



## ydraliskos (Oct 22, 2006)

Or didn't expect at the moment. 

You need to know exactly what it is you transmute, in order to transmute it. Ed prolly tried to change iron, or steel, only to find out that iron or steel wasn't the dominant element of the automail (remember scar trying to destroy ed's flesh arm thinking it was the automail arm and failing?)


(which sounds unlikely btw, possibly it's warded against transmutations with some sort of permanent enchantment)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm with ydra, I don't think it's because Ed didn't know the ingredients (the kid's a genius, he figured Greed out)

I can see them getting stronger here, they learn more about the wild and get a little training just like Izumi did


----------



## Chatulio (Oct 23, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:


> On a serious note, I'm curious to find out how that guy that attacked the brother's couldn't get his arm transmuted



It could be made of a metal that negates the Alchemic energies.


----------



## YamiHikari (Nov 2, 2006)

I just found this cover.  I think it's really the best yet.  I love her art!  



Can't wait for this months chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 2, 2006)

YamiHikari said:


> I just found this cover.  I think it's really the best yet.  I love her art!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this months chapter.



Greed


----------



## cbent22 (Nov 2, 2006)

i am so ready for this months chapter


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2006)

65 is coming out soon


----------



## Mori` (Nov 10, 2006)

hehe not long!! the suspense is killing me =p


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2006)

moridin said:


> hehe not long!! the suspense is killing me =p



And hopefully it can cap off a awesome October (which it will because it *will* have more Olivier)

First it was birthday, second One Piece was awesome. Third High School of the Dead is also awesome, fourth I've finished off my exams!


----------



## Mori` (Nov 10, 2006)

thank you sire

*downloads*

edit

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-


----------



## gnutte (Nov 10, 2006)

moridin said:


> OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-



My words exactly


----------



## Mori` (Nov 10, 2006)

I still haven't got over that =p

will write something more in depth later on XDDD


----------



## Taxman (Nov 10, 2006)

DAAAAAAA-YUUUUUUM


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 10, 2006)

Haven't read this in a while... looks like there have been some intresting developments since then...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 10, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Who is that guy that shows up with the woman alchemist? Not Scar's brother is it?




Sorry missed quite a few volumes...haven't read faithfully since they were in the underground with Wing.


----------



## Danse (Nov 10, 2006)

yes its ok, iv been waiting for so long


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 10, 2006)

For god's sake PLEASE rehost somewhere else I Beg you


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh.. i was skimming the thread so fast (too scared of spoilers) that i somehow missed your post 

THX! REPS! <3


----------



## YamiHikari (Nov 10, 2006)

YES!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 10, 2006)

Olivia is scary... to scary and short tempered IMO


----------



## geG (Nov 10, 2006)

I would like to reiterate what was said on the previous page:

OH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIII-

I love this manga. I really do. Now I just wish I knew what was being said. But man, those last two pages. I definitely didn't see that coming.

Also, her name isn't Olivia. It doesn't match the katakana.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 10, 2006)

> Also, her name isn't Olivia. It doesn't match the katakana.



we know...we just find it awkward to call a girl olivier....

the katakana for her name is o-li-vi-e


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 10, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> we know...we just find it awkward to call a girl olivier....
> 
> the katakana for her name is o-li-vi-e



Prolly was meant to be called Olivia but japanese suck at english.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Nov 10, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> Prolly was meant to be called Olivia but japanese suck at english.



Nah, there is actually a way to say Olivia in Japanese. To demonstrate:

オリビア (o-li-vi-a)

But damn.


*Spoiler*: __ 



SLOTH APPEARS!  

But we need to see Pride dammit. It's the only Sin we haven't seen.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 10, 2006)

OMFGWTF WTF WAS KIMBLEY OWNED THAT EASILY?

Sloth?!?!?!??!?!!

Not Greed but still cool. Hopefully we can have a good fight

Olivier continues her awesomeness. She doesn't look good with the veins though. I demand you change your sig TBH, it makes people think Her Awesomeness is a angry person

And did I mention Sloth? That guy is HUGE and frigging strong


----------



## Taxman (Nov 10, 2006)

> Olivier continues her awesomeness. She doesn't look good with the veins though. I demand you change your sig TBH, it makes people think Her Awesomeness is a angry person



REJECTED!!!

I don't think Kimbley was pwned that easily...he did blow up the part of the train that scar was on...and the philosopher stones in his stomach could be causing him to survive...*needs a translation*


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> REJECTED!!!



 



> I don't think Kimbley was pwned that easily...he did blow up the part of the train that scar was on...and the philosopher stones in his stomach could be causing him to survive...*needs a translation*



Blow up part of the train? Did you forget what he was blowing up a few issues ago? Something bigger than a train

And the fight was basically 'Scar:RAWR! SCAR MAD. SCAR SMASH!' then impales him. Kimbley could have at least tried something other than run


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2006)

does anyone know where i can watch the Fma movie online and is the manga still running


----------



## Taxman (Nov 11, 2006)

...a new chapter just came out...so yes the manga is still going....

as for a place to watch the movie online.....uh....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2006)

So why the Anime Ended it off if the manga is still going on


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 11, 2006)

Anime sux comparing to manga, they made Roy emo in Shambala


----------



## Taxman (Nov 11, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> So why the Anime Ended it off if the manga is still going on



because the anime caught up to the manga and decided to make it's own ending.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 11, 2006)

Scar is either a genious in fighting, or goddamn lucky....

What happened, is that after the first crash, Scar grabbed one of the debris flying around with his right arm, but Kimbley couldn't see it because it was concealed by his falling hat. So he didn't see the projectile until it was too late.

Sigh, I wish I could see this animated .


ALSO



			
				Nes Mikel said:
			
		

> Nah, there is actually a way to say Olivia in Japanese. To demonstrate:
> 
> オリビア (o-li-vi-a)



Sure, there is a way to create all sounds, in all languages. What I'm saying is that the mangaka, probably, wasn't even aware that Olivier is not a woman's name or smth.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 11, 2006)

Scar's got good ideas while fighting, that is given. He used similar trick while going against AL when the Elric's brothers tried to lure out Humunculies. Or whn he made a dust bomb in Father's lair. Although it was planned very well earlier, he was just quite lucky this time.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 11, 2006)

where can you get the new chapters


----------



## isanon (Nov 11, 2006)

BeaThEmDoWn said:


> where can you get the new chapters


Got Lurk


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2006)

Scar was originally a trained Ishbalan priest, whose strenght would match up with those of ten normal men (what is the country the Elrics live in called again?). So naturally Scar would be good at fighting...


----------



## geG (Nov 11, 2006)

Ed's country is Amestris.

By the way, did they say where Briggs was? Drachma or just northern Amestris? It wouldn't really make sense for the military to have a base in another country, I guess.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 11, 2006)

amestris.....

Briggs is on the Drachma border.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

I'll like to see Scar fight Greedling or maybe Sloth.

Good fight


----------



## Taxman (Nov 11, 2006)

we don't even know how sloth fights....he's just one hulking figure....xD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 11, 2006)

And that's all we need to know

You can if someone is badarse if they follow this formula

*x =/= y*

_Where x = character in question
Where y = Envy_

If true then the character is badarse. If false then they suck


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 12, 2006)

Where do you guys get the newest chapters and what chapter is the manga currently on


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 12, 2006)

Greedling's fight is already decided, and set in granite. He will kill Wrath.


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 12, 2006)

:amazed


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 12, 2006)

The volume covers are always awesome.....


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> Greedling's fight is already decided, and set in granite. He will kill Wrath.



Yes! Another believer!



tictactoc said:


> :amazed



Hiromu Arakawa = very gosu


----------



## DragonBlade (Nov 12, 2006)

for anyone that wants to read it online u can go to song lyrics


----------



## Taxman (Nov 12, 2006)

um....fullmetal alchemist isn't on that list

fullmetal alchemist =/= full metal panic


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 12, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:


> Yes! Another believer!



Both personalities have huge issues to settle with Wrath, and the Greed half was never any loyal to begin with  I don't see how this can go any other way tbh.

Also, there isn't any other guy out there that CAN kill Wrath. Roy would come close, Scar would come close, but only Greedling can do it XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 12, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> Both personalities have huge issues to settle with Wrath, and the Greed half was never any loyal to begin with  I don't see how this can go any other way tbh.
> 
> Also, there isn't any other guy out there that CAN kill Wrath. Roy would come close, Scar would come close, but only Greedling can do it XD



I reakon Roy will burn Envy, the whole 'who killed Hughes' is still chaffing him


----------



## Bass (Nov 14, 2006)

Sloth FTW!


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 14, 2006)

What the-? Sloth? Awesome it's a party! 

And man, Olivier is hot. xD


----------



## Bass (Nov 14, 2006)

You know....for someone that was digging underground for over 20 chapters nonstop....he should be really dirty.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> they showed him digging in the chapter where the original greed gets melted....now we know where he was digging......



Yeah that's why I said "until now". Back then we had no clue where he was going... and still, I have no idea WHY he digs there.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 14, 2006)

we'll eventually find out....xDD


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 14, 2006)

what a way to make an appearance... O_o


----------



## Taxman (Nov 14, 2006)

we still need to see pride damn it...


----------



## Zaru (Nov 14, 2006)

I just remembered the Anime. Woah, sloth really has a HUGE difference to the Anime Version. I mean, from a slender female to a huge beast that digs tunnels with bare hands O_o


----------



## Taxman (Nov 14, 2006)

well...of course...once the manga said that humonculi are made when the philosopher's stone is introduced into the blood stream instead of by failed human transmutation...it would make sense that sloth wouldn't be the elric's mom in the manga...xD

especially when the elrics killed the thing they created and buried it in the backyard.


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 14, 2006)

Which is still kind of creepy.


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, the anime Sloth never made much sense to me. Anime Sloth was never lazy or anything. This one makes a lot more sense with his "Mendokuse". XD


----------



## Chatulio (Nov 14, 2006)

I would go to war for Olivier


----------



## Shade (Nov 14, 2006)

Manga is above the anime.


----------



## geG (Nov 14, 2006)

Just read the scan. God, I loved that omake.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 14, 2006)

Sir Bassie said:


> You know....for someone that was digging underground for over 20 chapters nonstop....he should be really dirty.



That must be his homunculous power!

To stay very clean!


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 14, 2006)

Forte.EXE said:


> That must be his homunculous power!
> 
> To stay very clean!



That makes me giggle XD


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Nov 15, 2006)

Think about it, when you're a huge hulking figure how much water would it take to give you a proper bath?

It's also something Father can't transmute because he has more important things to do

Namely sitting on your chair all day


----------



## Sirexais (Nov 15, 2006)

You have a good point


----------



## Halo (Nov 15, 2006)

What a great chapter and dammit, now I'm super anxious for the next one.....another month......



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> we still need to see pride damn it...


That one's killing me coz clearly Pride is a major badass as he only shows up to tell people what disgraces they are and boss them around. For some odd reason, I'm thinking Sloth is going to be the softy of the group. 

I <3 me some Greedling!

ETA: Was anyone disappointed at how ridiculously short Kimbley vs Scar was? I expected something a little bit more exciting, but it ended way too fast. But overall, I can't complain too much as the rest of the chapter was great.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 15, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> Or didn't expect at the moment.
> 
> You need to know exactly what it is you transmute, in order to transmute it. Ed prolly tried to change iron, or steel, only to find out that iron or steel wasn't the dominant element of the automail (remember scar trying to destroy ed's flesh arm thinking it was the automail arm and failing?)




Har, i was right 



TheBlindHyuuga said:


> we still need to see pride damn it...



Heh, we HAVE seen pride  It's Hohenheim.  Pride would also stick to his extremely humble character, as the 7 deadly qualities are often depicted in opossites, in the homunculi.  
(Sloth = lazy, works all the time, Wrath = extremely collected, but you occasionaly get his scary angry side, gluttony.. well gluttony was simple XD,  Lust = very beautiful, but prolly totally emotionless too)


----------



## isanon (Nov 15, 2006)

we have een sloth before to. i think it was in the first volume when envy was intrudused. when lust asked him about sloth we got to se a frame of him from behind saying that sloth had been slaking of again


----------



## Taxman (Nov 15, 2006)

ydraliskos said:


> Har, i was right



I still said the idea before you.....





> Heh, we HAVE seen pride  It's Hohenheim.  Pride would also stick to his extremely humble character, as the 7 deadly qualities are often depicted in opossites, in the homunculi.
> (Sloth = lazy, works all the time, Wrath = extremely collected, but you occasionaly get his scary angry side, gluttony.. well gluttony was simple XD,  Lust = very beautiful, but prolly totally emotionless too)



but you can't confirm that...all we know is hoenheim is a "monster" by his own definition.  Not to mention that Father really doesn't know anything about Hoenheim..you'd think he would know everything about his humonculi since they are "his sins".  Pride is supposed to have an upside down triangle on his right eye as well....=/



isanon said:


> we have een sloth before to. i think it was in the first volume when envy was intrudused. when lust asked him about sloth we got to se a frame of him from behind saying that sloth had been slaking of again



envy was introduced in Lior when we saw that he had become Father Cornello.

We saw sloth when the Fuhrer announced he was wrath to Greed before they melted him down.  I think greed is the one that asks about sloth and lust is the one that tells him that "you know how he is...always slacking off"


----------



## isanon (Nov 15, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> envy was introduced in Lior when we saw that he had become Father Cornello.
> 
> We saw sloth when the Fuhrer announced he was wrath to Greed before they melted him down.  I think greed is the one that asks about sloth and lust is the one that tells him that "you know how he is...always slacking off"



ah well i was almost right


----------



## Bass (Nov 15, 2006)

You know....I've got the feeling that Pride may be female.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 15, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> but you can't confirm that...all we know is hoenheim is a "monster" by his own definition.  Not to mention that Father really doesn't know anything about Hoenheim..you'd think he would know everything about his humonculi since they are "his sins".  Pride is supposed to have an upside down triangle on his right eye as well....=/



I can't. It's just gut feeling.  And think about it, I don't really think the "Last Homunculus" slot would be left for a new character. 

Anyway, we should make a rep-bet thread  I'm pretty confident in my FMA gut-feeling XD


----------



## Taxman (Nov 15, 2006)

*frowns upon rep bets*

I still don't think it's hoenheim...I could be wrong...but I also don't see a problem with it being a new character either.


----------



## geG (Nov 15, 2006)

I remember a year or so ago I thought Pride was Kimblee. Pretty sure that isn't true.


----------



## mortsleam (Nov 15, 2006)

I got a question for FullmetalAlchemist.

I finished the whole manga asfcourse seen the movie, but how come the manga is still ongoing? Does the anime follow up on manga?


----------



## glorfindel1 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh the anime starts off following the manga, but then takes off on its own tracks, of which I didn't really like so much >_+. The ending was...uch. 

Hehe by the way I'm a new user and all, but a HUGE FMA fan ^_^


----------



## Taxman (Nov 15, 2006)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I got a question for FullmetalAlchemist.
> 
> I finished the whole manga asfcourse seen the movie, but how come the manga is still ongoing? Does the anime follow up on manga?



the anime and manga deviate from each other.  The manga was first and has a different story than the anime.  There are plenty of similarities...but they basically end right at the end of the greed arc of the anime.

the first big change is noticed after Hughes death...but the big split occurs right at the end of the greed arc.

put it in perspective...hughes death is chapter 16....greed arc ends on chapter 30....the manga is currently on chapter 65

each chapter is a little over 40 pages long

of course...if you're going to start reading...it's advisable to start from the beginning since there are enough differences at the beginning.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 2, 2006)

*pokes everyone*

So...I finished through chapter 65 of the manga ....

...When's the new chapter going to come out? Will someone post in this thread when it does o.0?

Oh, and I'm kind of confused....Who's that guy that looks like Hohenheim, but isn't? I think I'm just confused because I remember in the anime, he was actually Hohenheim....Or did we not figure this out yet?

And what happened to Izumi's teacher? Did I miss her, or is she strictly an anime character?

Another question : What's up with that 12th son of the emperor kid? I forget his name. Did Greed take him over? Or did that kid just become the new Greed? If so, is he himself Greed? Or is there another soul within him that become Greed? I mean, when that Hohenheim guy put the philosopher's stone in that kid, what exactly happened there? I don't get why some people live, but most die when they put the philosopher's stone inside them. What exactly happens?

...So the homonculi are the 7 deadly sins, right? Shouldn't that Hohenheim guy create a new Lust? He told Gluttony he'd ressurect him; doesn't seem fair that Lust gets left out .


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 2, 2006)

Sammy-Jo said:


> *pokes everyone*
> 
> So...I finished through chapter 65 of the manga ....
> 
> ...When's the new chapter going to come out? Will someone post in this thread when it does o.0?



They're monthly releases. Normally 11th of each month. We have 8 days before 66



> Oh, and I'm kind of confused....Who's that guy that looks like Hohenheim, but isn't? I think I'm just confused because I remember in the anime, he was actually Hohenheim....Or did we not figure this out yet?



Ignore the anime when reading the manga. I think it should be obvious Hohenheim (Ed/Al's father) and 'Father' (creator of the Homunculous) are completely different people are chapter 54



> And what happened to Izumi's teacher? Did I miss her, or is she strictly an anime character?



If you've read all the chapters then why ask? She hasn't been mentioned at all because she's a anime only character



> Another question : What's up with that 12th son of the emperor kid? I forget his name. Did Greed take him over? Or did that kid just become the new Greed? If so, is he himself Greed? Or is there another soul within him that become Greed?



Ling is now Greed



> I mean, when that Hohenheim guy put the philosopher's stone in that kid, what exactly happened there? I don't get why some people live, but most die when they put the philosopher's stone inside them. What exactly happens?



They turn into a homunculous if they're strong enough to accept it. That's why lots of people died when creating Wrath

They lack hatred



> ...So the homonculi are the 7 deadly sins, right? Shouldn't that Hohenheim guy create a new Lust? He told Gluttony he'd ressurect him; doesn't seem fair that Lust gets left out .



Lust's stone was destroyed completely. Gluttony's wasn't. Also it was never stated that they directly represent/correspond to the 7 sins

TBH can correct me on this point though


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2006)

> Lust's stone was destroyed completely. Gluttony's wasn't. Also it was never stated that they directly represent/correspond to the 7 sins



correct to a point...Lust can't be remade because her stone was destroyed....Greed's was melted and taken in by Father...and Gluttony's was taken as well.

Father states that they are "his sins"...especially when he tells ling if he is willing to accept "his greed"

@Sammy-Jo:  I gave you the Izumi Gaiden if I recall...that should tell you already that she didn't learn from the "old woman"...that and the fact that Dante isn't in the manga at all..

you shouldn't even be thinking of the anime once the split happens...and you did know that there was a split....

and please stop calling "father" "hoenheim guy"....they are two completely different people


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Haha yeah, I just read the Izumi gaiden now .

And sorry; it's a bad habit of mine to play dumb. I know he's not Hohenheim .



Last of the Retards said:


> Ling is now Greed




Thanks for answering my questions ....

...But as to this one, I know that Ling is Greed. I just meant, is the soul that took over his body the Greed that we knew from before, or is it a different soul, but it's now a different Greed?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2006)

Greed is Greed...the personality of the person it inhabits affects the personality of "greed".  This greed really has no memories of the former greed....so technically he is a new greed...but still is greed.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 3, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> Greed is Greed...the personality of the person it inhabits affects the personality of "greed".  This greed really has no memories of the former greed....so technically he is a new greed...but still is greed.



Thanks for clearing that up .

But it's possible that Ling might resurface in his body, according to those scenes in the manga (can't remember which chapter) when Greed said that the former owner of the body kept on trying to take over (he was talking to King Bradley at the time).

I don't get how that could work, though. Because it required the greedy personality of Ling in the first place (in his all-consuming desire for immortality) to create the "new" Greed. So shouldn't we assume that this Greed that surfaced is a result of Ling's inner greediness that he had just supressed until now?

But if that's true, then we'd have to say that Ling would never "resurface." And I think the manga has been implying otherwise .

It's like when Naruto says he'll bring Sasuke back, in the same way that Ed encourages Ling to "come back." You know something's going to happen in both situations....


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2006)

> I don't get how that could work, though. Because it required the greedy personality of Ling in the first place (in his all-consuming desire for immortality) to create the "new" Greed. So shouldn't we assume that this Greed that surfaced is a result of Ling's inner greediness that he had just supressed until now?



it's not Ling's greed tendancies that took over...it's "father's" greed....


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2006)

yeah, its sort of like 'father' syphons off his impurities/sins into the homonculi

(when i saw you as last poster tbh i thought maybe we'd got a chapter a week earlier than usual T__T)


----------



## Taxman (Dec 3, 2006)

moridin said:


> yeah, its sort of like 'father' syphons off his impurities/sins into the homonculi
> 
> (when i saw you as last poster tbh i thought maybe we'd got a chapter a week earlier than usual T__T)



oh I wish that were true....xD

now when you see me post next week...then yeah....but anytime in between chapters...I'm usually answering questions...xD


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2006)

=p

can't wait for the next chapter lol, Sloth action hopefully


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 3, 2006)

moridin said:


> =p
> 
> can't wait for the next chapter lol, *Sloth action hopefully*



You can't even begin to imagine how WRONG that sounds mori


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2006)

no, I think its probably only you who can make it sound so wrong >_<


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 3, 2006)

^ Agreed . I didn't think anything of it until you said that XD.


----------



## Marcoux (Dec 4, 2006)

I hate to bump this thread but I was hoping someone could explain to me what was going on. Awhile ago I got addicted to the FMA anime so when I found this site I figured I would thumb through the manga just for laughs, but that's when the problem arose. Why is there so much difference between the two? Did the manga come after the anime and now it's just being expanded on?

I'm just overly curious. 

Marcoux


----------



## geG (Dec 4, 2006)

The manga started before the anime, but the anime went off on its own storyline. There are lots of little differences here and there up to the Greed arc (and a few really big differences) and after that the anime deviates from the manga completely.


----------



## Marcoux (Dec 4, 2006)

Ahh, much appreciated on the information. There were quite a few key points from the anime that didn't match the manga so I figured it just deviated from the storyline.

Thanks again.

Marcoux


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2006)

Chapter 66 should be out soon. Where do people get the raw from anyway?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2006)

damn I'd hoped you were the bringer of good tidings T___T


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2006)

I'd hoped I was too.

i mean wait

Anyway, it's best to have the thread on the front page so the person who does have the raw can find the thread easier, right?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2006)

lol =p

I assume the raw is usually got off RSF or comes via one of the fma forums unless TBH has another source?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 10, 2006)

sometimes tokyotosho gets it first....


----------



## Mori` (Dec 10, 2006)

I always forget TT T__T

hmm maybe it'll be out by the time i wake up


----------



## isanon (Dec 11, 2006)

its about 9h and 30 min before you should even bother to look for the raw


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2006)

^Actually, the raw's normally out by this point. It's very late this time.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2006)

Geg said:


> ^Actually, the raw's normally out by this point. It's very late this time.



you are mistaken.....this _is_ the usual time for it to be released....maybe you've just been spoiled with early releases.

it won't be considered late until some time tomorrow.


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2006)

Huh, really? I went and checked yesterday and for the last three months the raw had always been released on the 10th. Were those all earlier than normal?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2006)

at least two days early.....*misses the times when it came out a 5 days early*


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

spoiler pic o_O


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2006)

oh...so they're going to tease us now with spoiler pics...T___T

well...a pic like that was something I would expect....


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2006)

We're getting spoiler pics now?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2006)

not the first time....I remember spoiler pics being released with the chapter where scar attacks father

expect that to be teh only picture for this chapter though...since the source of it was the official site of gangan magazine


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 11, 2006)

is 66 out yet?? hmm...FMA takes forever to release their chapters which is fine and all since each chapter averages about 40pgs but still at this rate when do you suppose this series will end?


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 11, 2006)

OH man pride shows what he can do in this chapter.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 11, 2006)

Wait. Are you guys saying that 66 is already out? Because there was a picture from it on the last page that moridin posted . Yeah, I know it says spoiler pic, but I don't know what that is. Did you mean spoiler pic by you might spoil something for us, or did you mean spoiler pic as in a magazine released one of the pages, but the actual chapter itself isn't out yet?

Or is that just the raw? How long does it take people to translate it?


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2006)

forkandspoon said:


> OH man pride shows what he can do in this chapter.


You mean Sloth?



Sammy-Jo said:


> Wait. Are you guys saying that 66 is already out? Because there was a picture from it on the last page that moridin posted . Yeah, I know it says spoiler pic, but I don't know what that is. Did you mean spoiler pic by you might spoil something for us, or did you mean spoiler pic as in a magazine released one of the pages, but the actual chapter itself isn't out yet?
> 
> Or is that just the raw? How long does it take people to translate it?



From the looks of it, it's just the first page of the new chapter. The raw still isn't out yet.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah, just the one page from the chapter...

from what i read on another board the title of the chapter is snow queen (olivier <333). It seems kinda small to read though :/


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2006)

Olivier would make the perfect Lust

Then she goes and make small homunculous babies with Greed

Am I the only one who thinks Sloth looks like a majorly buff Envy?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2006)

kakoishii said:


> is 66 out yet?? hmm...FMA takes forever to release their chapters which is fine and all since each chapter averages about 40pgs but still at this rate when do you suppose this series will end?



series was projected to be 80 something chapters.....



Last of the Retards said:


> Olivier would make the perfect Lust
> 
> Then she goes and make small homunculous babies with Greed
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Sloth looks like a majorly buff Envy?



as much as I want lust to be back...she ain't coming back

as for sloth...if it wasn't for that thing over his eyes if that's glasses....I would have said yes....considering the long hair.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> as much as I want lust to be back...she ain't coming back



Maybe she can't inherit _Father_'s lust but what about Hoheheim......

*que drum roll kinda music*



> as for sloth...if it wasn't for that thing over his eyes if that's glasses....I would have said yes....considering the long hair.



Arakawa really should have tried something else. I liked her designs for the other guys but not for Sloth


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 11, 2006)

Only a spoiler? D:  Torture.  Though I gotta admit, Sloth's pretty powerful there.


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> series was projected to be 80 something chapters.....



And One Piece was originally projected to only last for five years, and we've seen how that's worked out.

Who actually said 80 chapters? Arakawa?


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 11, 2006)

80 chapters? that's roughly 20 chapters more or less from now, do you think that'll be able to finish in that short time? But I guess considering the chapter lengths it can be done.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 11, 2006)

> Who actually said 80 chapters? Arakawa?



I do believe so...it was in an old interview.....


----------



## geG (Dec 11, 2006)

Another spoiler pic:


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 12, 2006)

How could we miss that?

Olivier Milla Armstrong VS Izumi Curtis!

Battle of the (insanely hot) badarse bitches


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 12, 2006)

THE CHAPTER BETTER BE AVAILABLE SOON .. . . 

Or heads _will_ roll.


----------



## isanon (Dec 12, 2006)

it seems that not even the fruit tree alchemists can find it


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2006)

that should just be the vol, chaps 58-61? too big for a single chapter


----------



## Taxman (Dec 12, 2006)

it even states vol 15 in the name....if you are going to get it from tokyotosho it's going to say chapter 66...they aren't going to try and fool you

should be 58-61....and the volume cover is pretty awesome...it was posted somewhere in here....


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2006)

also if anyone is trying to fool you its more likely to be something titled chapter 66 which isn't =p


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 12, 2006)

Geg said:


> Another spoiler pic:



Haha, Izumi! <3  You gotta love her.


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2006)

Do you think the delay could be because of volume 15? The fact that the volume 15 raw just came out seems to indicate that the normal raw guy (if there is one) was busy with scanning volume 15 rather than chapter 66.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2006)

unlikely, vol 15 will have been scanned directly from the tank whereas ch 66 will come from this months gangan. Probably completely different people who scan it


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2006)

ZOMG it's finally here


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 13, 2006)

Yay!

Thanks so much, moridin !


----------



## Taxman (Dec 13, 2006)

hmmmmm.......wasn't expecting it to be like that so soon....>___<


----------



## isanon (Dec 13, 2006)

YUPPIIIIIII finaly thanks mordin


----------



## geG (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah, this was kind of an odd chapter. Didn't expect things to go like that.


----------



## isanon (Dec 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ruuuuuuun its the hulk:amazed


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 13, 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! <3


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow

Sloth is officially the second coolest homunculous. Seriously, did you see what it took to even hurt him?

Olivier is in her own category of awesomeness for female anime characters. I roflmao when she just took out that huge rocket launcher


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice chapter.

Loved Olivier's strategy.


----------



## Halo (Dec 16, 2006)

Sloth is incredibly dumb, but it works! Loved how he fell asleep when Ed & Al first addressed him!


----------



## B (Dec 17, 2006)

I just love Olivier. <3333333

And, omg Sloth is fricken precious even though he has no idea what is going on! XD


----------



## Harley Quinn (Dec 17, 2006)

Am I really the only one that dissapointed by Sloth? >.>


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 17, 2006)

Tatsumari said:


> Am I really the only one that dissapointed by Sloth? >.>



Because he's so innocent?


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Dec 17, 2006)

I feel so bad for Sloth .

All he knows is digging, and he doesn't even want to attack them...He didn't even mean to hurt them before they attacked him, and they were so mean, throwing him out in the freezing cold like that .

He's even kind of cute, in his own innocent way .


----------



## Halo (Dec 18, 2006)

Sloth is just soooooo innocent and clueless, that he's incredibly cute, likeable, and actually pitiful. He's one of those characters you just want to hug and take home.


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 3, 2007)

For the guy saying that Juushin Enbu (other manga from Fma's author) was a one shot:
 chapter 2: Ad.Account
Wrong


----------



## syrup (Jan 6, 2007)

Warning major anime spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok well i havn't read the manga for months but i just watched the anime from ep 9-51 in i believe less than 2 months and i think it would have been better if it stopped when ed blew up the place. How could they make that annoying brat alphonse live and edd get shafted...though other then that it was good. Anyways this isn't the anime section so back to the manga. I stopped right after i think it was volume/ chapter w.e 63 came out and as i have watched the anime inbetween i was wondering if there was a site or a person that summarizes what happend in the manga up to 63 so i do not get it confused with the anime.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 6, 2007)

Everything is different in the manga. Different characters are Humunculi, at least one got killed, the story is an ongoing one since Kimbley just left the prison. Go read it and don't post about anime here.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 6, 2007)

syrup said:


> Warning major anime spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



how about you just reread the manga again....

watch the movie for the true ending...and if you want to continue your rant on the series...take it to the FMA anime subforum.


----------



## syrup (Jan 6, 2007)

Yamato said:


> Everything is different in the manga. Different characters are Humunculi, at least one got killed, the story is an ongoing one since Kimbley just left the prison. Go read it and don't post about anime here.



Bahh i said i would stop with the anime in that post so stop whining.


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 8, 2007)

Just read up to date of Fullmetal Alchemist. 

Very nice manga, although the borderland between science/religion is a bit scary. Drawings are good, the world is really good, and the characters are also (atleast some of them) very interesting. 

Got a few questions: 

Is there any other canon besides chapter 1-66 available? Eg. the Gaidens I saw in the pimping project, are they canon and follow the storyline?

And how often is FMA published? I noticed the big chapters, so I'm guessing it is not published in shonen jump?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 8, 2007)

Khamzul said:


> Just read up to date of Fullmetal Alchemist.
> 
> Very nice manga, although the borderland between science/religion is a bit scary. Drawings are good, the world is really good, and the characters are also (atleast some of them) very interesting.



FMA r0x0r my b0x0r, easily my favorite manga 



> Got a few questions:
> 
> Is there any other canon besides chapter 1-66 available? Eg. the Gaidens I saw in the pimping project, are they canon and follow the storyline?



All are as canon as the manga



> And how often is FMA published? I noticed the big chapters, so I'm guessing it is not published in shonen jump?



It's published in _Monthly Shonen Gangan_


----------



## Khamzul (Jan 8, 2007)

^Thanks, I'll head right over to the pimping project then. So it's monthly then, well, considering the size of the chapters I don't doubt it. I


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2007)

HOENHEIM....

bout damn time he showed up again....

well....it seems were getting what the goals of the military are in this chapter...

Olivier is still awesome...


----------



## geG (Jan 10, 2007)

Damn, for a chapter with only 36 pages, a hell of a lot happened here. Looks like we may have finally figured out the Homunculi's plans, or at least partially. Looks like Lior's official romanization is now "Reole". 

And then that ending.  Damn you and your weird cliffhangers, Arakawa! It looks like he's listing names at the end, but it's really weird. The ones I can understand are "Johnny, Tony, Willard, and Ripley" but the rest look like random nonsense names.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe Hohenheim can make his own homunculus based after the vitues?


----------



## Nes Mikel (Jan 10, 2007)

Remember how Philosopher's Stones are made from people? I think he's listing the names of the people who lost their lives due to the Philosopher's stone. Hohenheim at the end says something akin to "Sorry, everyone. I'll have to use you."

...damn. What the hell is he? O_o


----------



## Mori` (Jan 11, 2007)

shit, great chapter T___T

i want moar!


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 11, 2007)

downloading now, cant wait.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 11, 2007)

so I read Hisshou's trans on MH and all I can say is dahamn thats one information and plot advancing chapter, totally hit the spot


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG, so i watched the FMA anime last year and i thought it was the bomb..so i decided to watch it again...and read the manga

little did i know that the manga hasnt even ended!!!?!?! (im still shittin my pants over this right now)-WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. i read it up til ep 32 still thinking that it was going to end sometime around ep 60...

so i have major questions now:
1. why is the anime already over when the manga is still around?
2. does anyone know when the anime is going to end?
3. how can the manga be better than the anime? (your opinion)

honestly, i like the anime better now that i know the manga hasnt even ended. im actually kind of disturbed to know the manga hasnt finished. that anime set it up so well to resolve the homunculi situation, but as im reading the manga(ep 34), theyre introducing weird new people (from the country of shin- aka CHINA) and its totally off base...or is it? i dont know. should i continue reading it? my dreams have been smashed because i thought the manga would let me into to a better/clearer conclusion than the anime but it actually seems more convoluted.

a very very concerned FMA fan.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

the manga came out before the anime...so the manga is the true source.

What happened was that the anime caught up with the manga since chapters are only released once a month, so Studio Bones set it up to have it's own original ending.

no one really knows when the manga will end...I think there was an interview with Arakawa saying that it would at least get to chapter 80

I like both equally...the manga is a different way at looking at the series but some of characters are brought out more and everything has a reason in it.  The story also seems to flow better in the manga as well.

and the country is Xing...xD...it's not really off base though...the anime did mention other countries like Drachma...which does exist in the manga.

yes, you should continue reading.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 12, 2007)

adam5aby said:


> OMG, so i watched the FMA anime last year and i thought it was the bomb..so i decided to watch it again...and read the manga
> 
> little did i know that the manga hasnt even ended!!!?!?! (im still shittin my pants over this right now)-WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF. i read it up til ep 32 still thinking that it was going to end sometime around ep 60...
> 
> ...



The manga came first, but since it comes out only once a month, it quickly fell behind the anime when it came out.  So the anime decided to go its own way and conclude things completely differently from the manga.  I really prefer it, since the anime seemed to get rather sporadic and bizarre towards the end (not that I don't love the anime), while the manga is setting up to be epic.  I wouldn't say it's convoluted, I'd say it's more complex, mature, and has a larger aura of mystery to it.  If it's bugging you, just think of the manga and anime as completely different stories.


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually, given this and other recent chapters, it seems the Anime didn't go as different as we really thought  

More similarities each and every new chapter. Seems they really talked it out between themselves.


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2007)

What do you mean? What were some of the recent similarities?


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 12, 2007)

Well for example 


*Spoiler*: __ 




the shape of the underground tunnel




Also, the whole Ishbalian flashback, and Bomb Alchemist's role and ties to Scar were the same, only we saw them MUCH earlier in the anime.

Btw it might be just me confusing the two sources, but I'm positive that I've encountered a lot of recent information that we've seen first in the Anime, and thought was different.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2007)

^not really....=/

plus...it was well known that arakawa had some say in the series with character design and what not.  

the whole scar/kimbley thing was known by at least volume 4....and the manga was slightly past that when the anime started...


----------



## ydraliskos (Jan 12, 2007)

god I need to reread this =/ It's all a fuzz in my head atm. I was fairly sure too


----------



## Mori` (Jan 13, 2007)

I'mma waiting on zomgfta


----------



## Taxman (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah...I've always been faithful to zomgfta....so I'll be waiting as well

but thanks....


----------



## isanon (Jan 13, 2007)

one simalarity is that rebelion that ed and al subdued in whatever(i forgot the name of the city but it was the first 3 chapters or something like that, the one with rosie) got worse after they left and turned in to a full scale conflict


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2007)

^Yeah, but they showed that earlier in the manga too, in the chapter Envy was introduced it. I don't think the anime ever mentioned Central coming in place of the Eastern soldiers to make it worse, though.


----------



## redz_sharingan (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I love Full Metal Alchemist from the first time I read them! It's so damn hillarious and I get all I want...drama, comedy, fantasy, adventure and even some damn fluffy moments between Ed and Winry! The author, Arakawa-sensei, is genius! And Al! He's such a sweet and caring brother. And the concept of Equivalent Exchange and awesome characters' personalities...what can I say more? I love FMA till the very end!
But, here in Indonesia, Naruto is definetely more popular and more fans compared to FMA...but that doesn't mean FMA sucks! No, because here, FMA series hasn't released legally...so to the common manga reader, it's still unknown..


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2007)

I still say he's another 'Father'


----------



## Taxman (Jan 14, 2007)

^like how one is the eastern sage while the other is the western sage?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 14, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^like how one is the eastern sage while the other is the western sage?



I was kinda thinking more along the lines and ying and yang but yeah that'll work fine


----------



## Mori` (Jan 14, 2007)

definately one of my fav chapters in the series this one, lots of interesting stuff.  Sounds like Amestris's alchemy might be completely manufactured and based off the philosophers stone, or at least from the way mei describes it feeling like there are people squirming around beneath the ground.

I love olivier/olivia xDD


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, this was definitely one of the best chapters so far. So much happened.

And I loved ZOMGFTA's Johnny Philosopherstoneseed thing. XD


----------



## Chatulio (Jan 14, 2007)

Why do i get the feeling Hoenhiem will make his own Homuculi


----------



## Geou (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, this chapter was really amazing. The plot twists were great... and I think Amestrian alchemy uses souls of the dead, and the philosopher's stone is a concentration of that. It's too bad it's going to be another month for the next chapter... I wonder what Hohenheim is going to transmute.


----------



## Halo (Jan 14, 2007)

This was an excellent chapter and it confirmed my prediction regarding Sloth. Its great to see Hohenheim again and have a glimps of what may just be revealed soon. Also, the way Mei described how she felt there were people moving underneath them is another interesting tidbit.


----------



## Bass (Jan 15, 2007)

The homunculi haet slums? O SNAP!


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2007)

This manga gets even better than the anime each week. And it's definitely better than the Naruto manga.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a question, why didn't the anime follow the manga? I'm on chapter 39 and I can't believe that Mustang killed Lust, way different from the anime. Theres characters that have never been in the anime. The anime missed out on so much.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 16, 2007)

lol this must be asked like, every week xD

anyway, as the manga is a monthly series when the anime was created it caught up fairly quickly, there was no real way of stretching it out till the manga ended so they decided to take the story down another root and finish it all off.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2007)

They should make a new anime and follow the manga exactly.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 16, 2007)

haha! not possible! its way to late for that. this weeks chapter was nice! too bad we'll have to wait for another month!


----------



## Taxman (Jan 16, 2007)

^technically not true...anything is possible....

like how hellsing is being remade in OVAs to strictly follow the manga storyline this time.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 16, 2007)

I really can see that happening since FMA was so popular. But I don't know how good it'll be if it isn't done by BONES. 
Since FMA anime almost directly diverted from the manga it means the'll have to make at least another 26 episodes of FMA goodness!!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 16, 2007)

They should follow manga, I bet a lot of people that just watched the anime and never followed the manga and if they see it how it is the in manga they'll foreget about the anime version of the story.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2007)

I heard they were doing a new version of Negima, I think. So why wouldn't it be possible for Fullmetal Alchemist?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 16, 2007)

the remake of negima still doesn't follow the manga....xD


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 16, 2007)

lol, well... my point still stands!

Btw, that grin General Raven makes is REALLY creepy. I hope he dies soon.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2007)

FMA is a way better manga than Naruto.


----------



## raxor (Jan 17, 2007)

I had no idea that FMA were still going, I read the first a few months ago but I just didn't find the time for it. So just once a month huh? Must be frustrating once you caught up to the latest chapter

Might start reading then.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah i think i'm going to start reading the manga as well. I always knew it was different, just never had any interest in seeing it again i guess. XD...but the more times i see this thread, the more tempted i get to dl  XD. i guess i'll go look at a few chapters after school or something.


----------



## tictactoc (Jan 17, 2007)

Fma is not just better than Naruto. It's the best shonen out there, period


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2007)

If you have any doubts of reading it, don't!!! you won't regret it. I'm just confused why it takes a month to come out with a chapter when all the other manga chapters in shonen magazines come out everyweek, but I can tell teh difference in quality from week to a month.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 17, 2007)

for those thinking of reading....definately defiantely read it xDDDDDD


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 17, 2007)

the FMA chaps are also a lot larger than the Naruto ones..


----------



## Mori` (Jan 17, 2007)

thats what comes of being a monthly series =p


----------



## Taxman (Jan 17, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> If you have any doubts of reading it, don't!!! you won't regret it. I'm just confused why it takes a month to come out with a chapter when all the other manga chapters in shonen magazines come out everyweek, but I can tell teh difference in quality from week to a month.



because it's not released in shounen jump....

shounen jump is a weekly magazine.....FMA is released in Monthly Shonen Gangan which is a magazine owned by square enix.

two different companies control those magazines.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2007)

I despise the anime for not following the manga.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 17, 2007)

They're both good =/

It's kinda cool to see the same characters go down two different paths.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2007)

yea, but there's so many answers to be answered in the manga. I would of love to see when Ed and Ling get swallowed into Gluttony's mouth and than fight Envy. Also the fight with mustang and Lust, and the battle with Scar and Ed/AL.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 17, 2007)

What does that have to do with not following the anime? 

The anime had it's secrets when it was still being originally released


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2007)

and what secret were those? refresh my memory.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 17, 2007)

Well the whole Philosephers Stone thing, for one.
Then the Hohenheim/Dante or the Hohenheim/Envy thing

Ok...so maybe these were more surprises more than secrets.

Anyways, I still liked the anime.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 17, 2007)

I love the style and how everything was introduced about the anime. It was my favorite, but since I started reading the manga is just makes more sense to me. Dante is no where to be found in the manga, so I'm guessing she was created for the anime and that whole envy/hohenheim thing is more clear in the manga, now that i know that hohenheim is a clone of the "father" of the Homuclui.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 18, 2007)

> now that i know that hohenheim is a clone of the "father" of the Homuclui.


End where it was stated?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2007)

^it wasn't...........


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 18, 2007)

I was wondering that too 

Maybe he was just thinking that cause they look alike?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2007)

they way he was talking about him it sounded like he tried to clone himself.


----------



## Magical Amber (Jan 18, 2007)

I _love_ the FMA manga, though I was introduced to the anime first. It manages to be very serious and dramatic and comedic at the next. The art and the linework is simply beautiful. *drools* My favorite parts, though, are the yonkoma and omake stories. *giggles at Roy Mustang cosplaying Naruto*


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 18, 2007)

Roy Mustang cosplayed Naruto...?


----------



## pavister (Jan 18, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> they way he was talking about him it sounded like he tried to clone himself.



indeed, considering he created the homonculus

chapter 54
do u mean van hohenheim?
what is your relation to him?
hes our father
your father!
im so surprised! so he's had children!

few lines later

there's no way it would die..
but to think it's even had children


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2007)

^they never stated he was a clone........we have no backstory on hoenheim except that he's Ed and Al's father...he calls himself a monster...and no one knows what the hell he was doing at the end of chapter 67...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, even though they don't say it directly, it sounds like he is a clone.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 19, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> ^they never stated he was a clone........we have no backstory on hoenheim except that he's Ed and Al's father...he calls himself a monster...and no one knows what the hell he was doing at the end of chapter 67...



When did chapter 67 come out? Because I've been waiting... 
does it have a specific date it comes out every month? Also, where did you get it?

----
personally, I doubt honeheim is a clone.  Because if Father had cloned Hoenheim from himself and he were in fact a Homonculi, I can't see Father just letting him gallavant around completly of his own free will for as long a time as I'd suppose Hoenheim has existed. Then again, I don't remember seeing Honeheim looking any different then he has shown to be in flashbacks. So there's the question of how long hohenheim has lived for. On the other hand, Father sound like he was reminising when talking about him. hmm, but from what I remember Hoenheim did heal from those bullet wounds during the mugging incident. So I'd guess Honeheim is probably either the next stage of evolution beyond the Homonculi, or a failed stage of experimentation... kinda like how Gluttony's stomach was a faux gate. (That's at least why Id guess he was reffered to as it.)

Ps: the manga pwns the anime 100 fold. I couldn't even get half through the anime.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 19, 2007)

67 came out a week ago....raw usually comes out around the 10th-12th....scan usually comes out two days later.

they could always be twin brothers....the whole clone idea has never settled with me....


----------



## Magical Amber (Jan 19, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Roy Mustang cosplayed Naruto...?


Well, remember in that omake when Hawkeye tried to give Mustang that moustache? Those Naruto whiskers, that's what I'm talking about XD It's not really cosplay, now that I think about it, but oh well ><


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 19, 2007)

Well, I've finally read all 67 chapters, and now the story is getting good. The plot is thickening. I really wanted Scar to kill the Crimson Alchemist back in the train.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm not sure where I heard this, but I rather like the idea that Hoenheim and Father are two aspects of another being incarnate, Father being the mind, Hoenheim being the soul, and there being some other look-a-like out there being the body.  Then it could relate to that whole Mind-Body-Soul relationship that was mentioned a while back.  Of course, it has no evidence whatsoever.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2007)

On a side note:

Don't you think that Lieutenant Olivia Armstrong fairly resembles our "lovely" Caerula Sanguis from Battle Angel Alita: Last Order?


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 24, 2007)

ok just some questions
1. what website do you guys recommend for manga/anime stuff? im getting my manga right now from [DG]​_Death​_Note​_EP14​_[3C9A80BA].avi
is there anything better (in terms of translation etc.?)

2.how are xing and ishvara related? i get confused of their alchemy. i know in ishvara they call it the Great Art but ya..wtf is going on with those two countries.

3.also id like to say that when i read scar had killed the rockbells in the manga as opposed to roy in the anime i was a little disappointed. the anime made it difficult to like some people because of their follies, but it showed a lot of their good side. scar killing the rockbells...for really no good reason (if anything he should have liked them) then he just comes out as a 1 dimensional brute. anyways im on chapter 58 so ill be pretty up to speed with you fma junkies soon.

thanks


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jan 24, 2007)

Olivia is by far the coolest non-anime character introduced so far.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2007)

^ who's olivia?


----------



## Zaru (Jan 24, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ who's olivia?



O_o

Olivia Armstrong. Where have you been the last chapters.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 24, 2007)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> Olivia is by far the coolest non-anime character introduced so far.



Ling/Ran Fan > All 

Although she is awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah I have to say ling gives olivia/olivier a run for her money on the badass manga only characters


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2007)

oh!!! i'm on chapter 67 now (i hope im up to date!) i totally forgot her name was olivia. and yeah she's really cool!


----------



## Geou (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree that Ling is the best non-anime character, along with Ran Fan. But I wonder, even if Ling manages to get Greed out, will he return to his original appearance? His face has already changed to that of Greed's...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 25, 2007)

BeaThemDown said:


> Well, even though they don't say it directly, it sounds like he is a clone.



It really depends on how your interpret that scene, I thought it meant they were brothers or something which signified they are closely tied together


----------



## geG (Jan 25, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ who's olivia?



A misspelling of Olivier.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2007)

The FMA has to be one of the best out there, way more interesting those one week chapters of Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jan 25, 2007)

Well Naruto and Bleach are like my third and second favorite, but I will agree that FMA is more interesting. All three are in an important part of the story which is where the one week wait's are better =/


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 31, 2007)

hey what is all this gaiden stuff (e.g. blind alchemist gaiden, flame vs fullmetal, dog of the military, etc.)

ive read all the mangas to 67..but i dont remember any of these stories..are they normal issues? also, they sound pretty similar to episodes of the anime, are they the same?


lastly, what the hell is mustang doing in central?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

If you read the chapters then you would know the answer.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 31, 2007)

> hey what is all this gaiden stuff (e.g. blind alchemist gaiden, flame vs fullmetal, dog of the military, etc.)
> 
> ive read all the mangas to 67..but i dont remember any of these stories..are they normal issues? also, they sound pretty similar to episodes of the anime, are they the same?



gaidens are released with the volumes or special data books in Japan.....

some of them were indeed animated...such as:
flame vs fullmetal was episode 13...where roy and Ed fought
dog of the military is when Riza gets black hayate
Havoc's date was part 2 of episode 37

the blind alchemist gaiden was a story added to the first data book which entailed the elrics meeting up with someone who for the cost of his eyes was believed to have performed a successful human transmutation of his daughter back to life

The Roy Gaiden is him talking with Hughes about the purpose of war and how Hughes wants to start a family

The Izumi Gaiden is seeing how Izumi came to the realization of "the world is one and one is the world" as she trains in the harsh conditions in Drachma...this was a part of the second data book.

The child gaiden shows Ed and Al when they were kids, and how Ed beat up Al for no reason...while he is being punished...Hoenheim tells him valuable advice and because of this realization, Ed starts to love and protect Al.

The Simple People Gaiden...well...it's how Winry is happy by simple things such as ear rings and starts to wear them after her interaction with Riza...while Riza after her interaction with Winry decides to grow out her hair.



> lastly, what the hell is mustang doing in central?


he was promoted there....a long time ago....



> If you read the chapters then you would know the answer.



about the gaidens?..no he wouldn't have....
about roy being in central...yes


----------



## Taxman (Jan 31, 2007)

chapters come out once a month....

and they open in photoshop because you've designated photoshop as the application to open PNGs...but like moridin stated, you can right click them and open them up with any ol' image viewer.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

Don't use photoshop to view manga's use Cdisplay google it and you'll get the website for it. You can watch manga full screen.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 31, 2007)

The windows tool for opening pictures does the job pretty well and pretty fast, too, no need to download anything.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

No, Dl cdisplay you won't regret it.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 31, 2007)

get back on topic of FMA....


----------



## big nate (Jan 31, 2007)

The plot in this manga is good and all but not enough action.....big whoop using a country to build a whatch ma callit


Could some one reccomedn the best chapter for action....please


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 31, 2007)

big nate said:


> The plot in this manga is good and all but not enough action.....big whoop using a country to build a whatch ma callit
> 
> 
> Could some one reccomedn the best chapter for action....please



If you're just looking for action then don't bother reading it.


----------



## Sammy-Jo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> If you're just looking for action then don't bother reading it.



Agreed .

The main reason FMA is my favorite anime/manga is that it's not all about action. There's actually a very interesting plot to it, and it goes deeper than just a lot of battles .


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 1, 2007)

I've read all of it that's out, and after watching the anime I prefer the anime. I don't know, I guess it's just seeing the characters in action and color. Also the manga kind of confuses me. XD

It's still good, though.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

The story is the manga is ten times better than of the anime. I think the story is much much better in the manga. Even though I loved the anime.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 1, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> The story is the manga is ten times better than of the anime. I think the story is much much better in the manga. Even though I loved the anime.



Well, yeah, one tenth of "uber epic" is still "awesome".


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2007)

Have there ever been any colored pages or colored spreads for the FMA manga before? I wouldn't know because I only read the English volumes. xD

If there are could someone point me to a gallery or site that has them?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 1, 2007)

Siru said:


> Have there ever been any colored pages or colored spreads for the FMA manga before? I wouldn't know because I only read the English volumes. xD
> 
> If there are could someone point me to a gallery or site that has them?



yes...there have been colored pages...a lot of the color spreads can be found in the artbooks....

basically...most of the time in the english volumes you come across a double page...it was a color spread in the magazine....and the page before it was also in color.

the last set was in chapter 65:

*Spoiler*: __ 









from chapter 61:

*Spoiler*: __ 









chapter 57:

*Spoiler*: __ 







chapter 53:


----------



## Taxman (Feb 1, 2007)

chapter 49:

*Spoiler*: __ 









chapter 44:


chapter 42:

*Spoiler*: __ 









chapter 41:


----------



## Taxman (Feb 1, 2007)

chapter 40:

*Spoiler*: __ 









chapter 39:


chapter 38:

*Spoiler*: __ 









chapter 37 had colored pages for the character poll

chapter 36:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the oble you put in for posting those pics. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 1, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> The story is the manga is ten times better than of the anime. I think the story is much much better in the manga. Even though I loved the anime.



most of the times manga is better than anime...

I have FMA in both, and the manga kicks the animes arse


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 1, 2007)

Damn it I love FMA, when's the new chapter coming out.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't even ask when the new chapter comes out until around February 10th


----------



## Gene (Feb 8, 2007)

*[Raw-Manga] Fullmetal Alchemist 68*


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 8, 2007)

> [Raw-Manga] Fullmetal Alchemist 68



Isn't this a bit early? But, it's not a bad thing.


----------



## big nate (Feb 8, 2007)

lol...is there jsut a download....?


----------



## ??PR?ŞŞ?? (Feb 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Interesting flashback. I wish we got to see just what Hohenheim was doing. Also, just what was that black shadow? There, the scene with with Raven and Armstrong(Armstrong's reaction when Raven holds her hand is great). Translation needed.


----------



## pavister (Feb 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the true image of the family pic is kool. i remember in eureka 7, they didnt show rentons sisters face forever and everyone thought b/c it held significance, but it didnt. here, it actually did. his face was unexpected. anywayz, the thing in the tunnel made me think of envy cause he can shapeshift but the soldiers got pwned lust-style so i have no clue


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 9, 2007)

When would the Scans come out.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 9, 2007)

Now I just need translation, this chapter easily pwned last one. The strange thing is that it happened 68th time...


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

nice it was a bit early :3

good chapter, definately interested in a translation xD

interesting that they hired alucard >_>


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2007)

wtf was that big eyed thing and made minced meat out of those guys?!


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 9, 2007)

> wtf was that big eyed thing and made minced meat out of those guys?!


It looks the same as that inside Doors of the Truth that you see after performing human transmutation.


----------



## Nes Mikel (Feb 9, 2007)

A very, very quick translation:



*Spoiler*: __ 





pg0

Sidetext: The father looking at his sons sleeping...


pg1

Trisha: Why won't you stroke them?

Trisha: They're your sons right?
Trisha: Why are you hesitating?

Hoemheim: Would be bothersome if a monster like me touches them and it spreads.

Trisha: Dear!

Trisha: Sheesh. If something like that makes it spread, it would've spread to me already.


pg2

Trisha: You're such an idiot...

Hoemheim: Ever since I became this body, I've seen a lot of deaths.

Hoemheim: Friends age faster before me and die, lovable views shift and then later change.
Hoemheim: People constantly make mistakes and never learn from history.
Hoemheim: But if I just accept all that as the world's truth, there was little sadness.

Hoemheim: I always thought that there were still many beautiful things left in this world to see, and as a man with this kind of body I felt it was my duty to see those things and enjoy them.

Hoemheim: ..........that's what I thought.
Hoemheim: Until I met you, Trisha, and you gave birth to our children.

Hoemheim: I don't age, but my children who share the same blood as me grow up and age.
Hoemheim: Suddenly, everything became a lot more scarier.


pg3

Hoemheim: "You see now?"
Hoemheim: "I really am a monster..."


pg4

Trisha: Ah, I was waiting for you. Please, this way.

Trisha: Dear! Come over here for a moment, will you!

Hoemheim: What is it?

Photographer: Hello, sir.

Hoemheim: A photographer?
Trisha: Here's your necktie! And look sharp!


pg5

Trisha: We never had a chance to take a photo together, right?
Trisha: Let's take one now.

Hoemheim: Wait, this is too sudden...
Hoemheim: Heeeeeey.

Hoemheim: Hey I said...


pg6

Trisha: Here, hold Ed.
Hoemheim: Eh? Ah...

Trisha: We're ready now. If you would please.

Hoemheim: Trisha, hey...

Hoemheim: Geez...


pg7

Photographer: Look this way, and please hold still.

Trisha: You see, I know for a fact that I'll eventually be an old monstrous looking granny.

Trisha: But still.
Trisha: No matter how we look, I'd still like us to gather together as a family and take photographs while laughing.

Trisha: So let's be family forever. Don't distance yourself, and go somewhere so far away we can't reach you.


pg8

Trisha: Please don't call yourself a monster.

Photographer: Taking your photo now!

Trisha: Dear.

Trisha: Smile.


pg9

Hoemheim (box): It's my fault my body became like this in the first place.


pg10

Hoemheim (box): So that's why I accepted it as fact.
Hoemheim (box): And decided I will live on with this body of mine.
Hoemheim (box): But now, it's different.
Hoemheim (box): What I want now, is with Trisha and the children...


pg11

Hoemheim (box): To age and die with them.

Hoemheim: That man...

Hoemheim: I have no choice.


pg12

Hoemheim: Here we...

Hoemheim: Go!

Hoemheim: Looks sturdy.
Hoemheim: I bet it won't break for a while.

Hoemheim: Whoa.


pg13

Trisha: Oh my.
Trisha: What are you doing?

Hoemheim: Was fixing the swing.
Trisha: Don't do things you aren't used to.

Hoemheim: I was busy doing research, and hardly got the chance to do anything for them.
Hoemheim: It's the least I could do.

Hoemheim: Trisha.
Trisha: Yes?

Hoemheim: I'm...
Hoemheim: I'm going.


pg14

Hoemheim: Please wait for me.

Trisha: ...Yes.

Hoemheim: Don't tell the kids about my body.
Trisha: Yes.

Trisha: Are you sure you don't want to wake up the children?
Hoemheim: Yeah.

Hoemheim: I might cry if I see their faces.
Trisha: Stupid. You can cry if you want to.


pg15

Hoemheim: Ah...
Trisha: Why, what's the matter? Getting up so early...

Ed: Al wanted to go to the bathroom...

Trisha: Oh, so you were taking care of Al.
Trisha: Thank you, Ed.


pg16

Hoemheim: Later.


pg17

(none)


pg18

Hoemheim: Almost...

Soldier A: How is it?
Soldier B: No good. It won't connect.


pg19

Soldier A: This is bad. We can't get contact with above ground.
Soldier B: Shall we still advance? We do have the nessesary supplies to camp.

Soldier A: Hm... In order to dig such a long, massive hole there has to be an exit where they shoveled out the debris.
Soldier A: Or perhaps even ventilation.

Soldier A: Let's advance a little bit more. Smith, go back and report to Headquarters.
Smith: Yes, sir.

Soldier A: Let's go.

Soldier A: ? What's the matter?


----------



## Nes Mikel (Feb 9, 2007)

Part 2



*Spoiler*: __ 




pg20

Soldier B: What is it?

Soldier A: Spread out...!


pg21

Solider A: ........!!!

Soldier A: (screaming)


pg22

Soldiers: (screaming)

Smith: Ah...


pg23

Smith: (screaming)


pg24

Smith/Soldiers: (more screaming)

Soldier C: Hm?

Soldier D: The advance scouts are coming back!
Soldier C: (reloading gun) ........No, wait.

Soldier C: Somethings strange.


pg25

Soldier C: Whoa!!

Soldier C: Watch it there!
Soldier C: Hey! What's wrong with you!

Soldier C: .......

Soldier D: What the hell...?


pg26

Raven: Are you interested in an immortal army?

Ed (thinking): He took the bait...
Ed (thinking): ......but.

Olivia (thinking): He sure took the bait fast.
Olivia (thinking): Is he planning something else?
Olivia (thinking): Or is he just stupid?

Olivia (thinking): At this point it's probably wise if I take a step back and get as much information as I can...

Raven: What do you think?
Raven: Unaging. Undying.

Raven: Surely, you're interested?


pg27

Olivia (thinking): I WANT TO SLICE THIS MAN TO BITS!!!!!

Raven: Hm?

Olivia: No.
Olivia: It's just, it's so sudden, I'm not sure how to answer...

Raven: You're interested or you're not.
Raven: There's only two answers.


pg28

Olivia (thinking): He's pressuring me for an answer, huh... you eyes aren't laughing, Raven.
Olivia: ...How interesting. Can you tell me a bit more, then?

Olivia: Does it mean that when 'that day' comes, will my men and I stationed here in Briggs be bestowed upon the gift of unending immortality?
Olivia (thinking): He's hasty... does it mean that he doesn't have that much time left?

Raven: All in due time. Lady.

Olivia (thinking): In other words you can't guarantee it until 'that day' comes.
Olivia: Excellent!

Olivia (thinking): If I jump on this immortality bandwagon it's possible I could be used to help whatever they're planning to do here in Briggs.

Olivia (thinking): But if I refuse, I would be deemed worthless and probably be cast away somewhere else...
Olivia (thinking): I'm sure they have pawns they can control as they want.


pg29

Olivia (thinking): Well then, how to answer this...

sfx: Bang, bang, bang! (door knocking)

Olivia: ...Excuse me.

Olivia: What's the matter?
Soldier E: I'm sorry, but this is an emergency! The advance scouts from the underground tunnel have...

Soldier E: Er...

Raven: What about this underground tunnel?


pg30

Olivia: I don't mind. Report.
Soldier E: Yes ma'am...

Soldier E: Apparently something terrible has happened to the advance scouts.

Everyone: !!

Olivia: Understood. The underground tunnel, was it?now.
Olivia: I'm heading over there 

Olivia: General Raven, if you would accompany me to the underground tunnel?
Raven: Hm?
Raven: Oh. Yes.


pg31

Big guy: Alright. Let's move!

Ed: Ah, ah, ah.
Ed: Wait one moment!

Ed: We're supposed to be chained in prison, remember?
Big guy: Ah, right.

Al: We'll need to get ourselves tied up tight.
Ed: Yeah. If we're tied up loose it'll only give rise to more suspicion...
Falman: Alright, leave it to me.
Ed: Ow, ow, ow! What was that for, Warrant Officer Falman!
Falman: It's Second Lieutenant!


pg32

Ishbalan guy: What's the matter, Bakkania? What is this?
Big guy: Sir! We're escorting the Elric Brothers to the East Cell Block to the West Cell Block, sir!

Big guy: May I ask that man is?
Ishbalan guy: Zolf J. Kimbly. He is General Raven's guest.

Al (thinking): Kimbly...
Ed (thinking): The Crimson...

Kimbly: Elric Brothers, eh? 
Kimbly: The Full Metal Alchemist.


pg33

Kimbly: I see what they mean by Full Meta-
Kimbly: Oh, this one I see.
Ed: It's been a while since we had this kind of conversation.

Kimbly: Nice to meat you.
Kimbly: Mr. Full Metal Alchemist.

Ed: ......Right.

Henshel: General!
Olivia: Henshel. Report.


pg34

Henshel: I must apologize for moving our men without your permission.
Olivia: I don't mind. It's an emergency after all.
Olivia: What happened?

Henshel: Something happened to the advance scouts that went into the tunnel.
Olivia: Have you tried to contact them?
Henshel: They were carrying communication equipment but there is no response.

Henshel: Only Smith's horse.

Henshel: And what appears to be Smith's arm came back along with it.

Olivia: Only his arm... what about the body?
Henshel: It's missing.

Henshel: The arm seemed to be cut off by a sharp blade.

Henshel: The horse is too excited. It won't be of any use.


pg35

Olivia: Is there something inside the tunnel?

Henshel: We have no information whatsoever.
Henshel: Since we have no idea what happened to the advance scouts, we can't send in a rescue team.

Olivia: ...............

Raven: This is no good, Major General Armstrong.

Raven: No good at all.
Raven: We must close this dangerous hole immideately.

Raven: Now, where did you put that Bio-Weapon of yours that you captured?


pg36

Raven: Put it back in the hole and seal it up, Major General.

Henshel: But that's-
Raven: You lower ones don't need to know.
Raven: I'm talking to Major General here.

Raven: After all, that's the rule right? The survival...

Raven: Of the fittest. Obey your superior, Major General Armstrong.


pg37

Bradley: ...I see.
Bradley: I see. Understood.

Bradley: Continue following Raven's orders.

Bradley: Don't worry. I can and will guarantee your position.
Kimbley: Much appreciated.

Kimbley: Oh, that's right.
Kimbley: I met the Full Metal Alchemist.


pg38

Kimbley: Apparently they're thrown in jail accused as spies because they won't say anything about that "mysterious bio-weapon".
Kimbley: Did they come to the north under your others?

Bradley: No, I wasn't aware that they're up at north.

Kimbley: Oh my. They're important people, yet you didn't know where they were or what they were doing?
Bradley: ...I do know they were doing research on Xing Alchemy, but...

Bradley: I see.
Bradley: So they're in Briggs of all places...

Bradley: Hm...
Bradley: I have insurance, but might as well cover my bases.


pg39

Garfiel: Yes! Yes yes!

Garfiel: Garfiel Factory speaking!

Garfiel: ...Yes?

Garfiel: Yes, she's here...

Garfiel: Winry-chan.


pg40

Garfiel: Winry-chan, phone for you!

Winry: Okay!

Garfiel: From the military!

Winry: .......military?

Sidetext: Will Winry be involved in all this too...!?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2007)

Hohenheim? Check
Oliva being normal? Check
A mysterious thing that makes us go 'wtf is that'? Check


3 plus' and for that this chapter gets 2/10. If it had Greed then it would get 8/10

Also what's with Winry's face? It looks different


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for the trans!


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

cheers nes, hoho's flashback was sad T_T


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2007)

WTF, how did I miss this yesterday!? 

Also, this chapter was awesome. We finally find out why Hohenheim's face has been hidden in that picture (the title of the chapter is "Family Portrait" by the way. pretty fitting), some huge new monster thing, and Winry's being pulled into this again. Anyone else think that huge monster could have been Pride?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 9, 2007)

Geg said:


> Anyone else think that huge monster could have been Pride?



I was thinking the same thing

Anyway, I still think Winry is drawn funny in the last picture


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

would be neat if that was pride =p


----------



## Geou (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok. Eh, I'm too impatient, so I'm going to read TMI. Hopefully they won't be too different. x.x;


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeah, I usually wait and read FTA's scan too. I like the omakes.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

That big ugly thing in the tunnel destroyed everyone there, poor horse. I guess Wrath is going to get after Winry. The plot gets thicker and thicker each chapter.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Feb 11, 2007)

Yay for ZOMGFTA


----------



## Dagda_Mor (Feb 11, 2007)

Thing is. . .when it came to the actual translation for chapter 67, it seemed to me that the tmi speed scan actually beat out the zomgfta full release. It was just better written.


----------



## pwned hokage (Feb 11, 2007)

I know the guy who translates FMA from Mangahelpers, and he's a very good translator. I dont know how true to the original he keeps them, probably ZOMGFTA translates more literally; but he makes them flow better in English.
And since TMI's speed scans have become quite good, I see no reason to wait.


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Feb 11, 2007)

I saw the title of the tread and i had to say its a very good manga nad anim and very funny.(Anybody who hasnt read or see it in anime plz do)
I saw the movie i thought it was okay.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

Dagda_Mor said:


> Thing is. . .when it came to the actual translation for chapter 67, it seemed to me that the tmi speed scan actually beat out the zomgfta full release. It was just better written.


that's nice


pwned hokage said:


> I know the guy who translates FMA from Mangahelpers, and he's a very good translator. I dont know how true to the original he keeps them, probably ZOMGFTA translates more literally; but he makes them flow better in English.
> And since TMI's speed scans have become quite good, I see no reason to wait.



again....that's nice


----------



## Halo (Feb 11, 2007)

Good chapter especially the part of Hohenheim's past. Also, seeing Garfiel like that was hysterical. With the tunnel, it reminded me of the Doors of Truth, but I can't figure out a reason why it would be there in the first place. 

Now that Raven has ordered to put Sloth back into the whole I wonder how that process is going to work and most likely, what disruptions will foil that plan.


----------



## Geou (Feb 11, 2007)

That dark creature must have been Pride, trying to help Sloth... just how can he be stopped then? o_O He looks a bit like the Truth from the anime (that darkness with the eye).

Major General Armstrong's in a bind... and I wonder what Hohenheim went out to find. The philosopher's stone? Also, it looks like the anime may have gotten inspiration about anime Hohenheim from this, seeing as Hohenheim has lived for a very long time... what's his relation to Father?

So many questions. x_x

Oh yeah, and Winry looked really freaky at the end with those eyes...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

Wrath is going to capture her and force the Elric brothers to behave.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 11, 2007)

looks like Pride's ability was finally revelead. 
and looks like Honeheim is going to provide the reversal/ remove and way to save Ling later down the line. 
Also, I doubt Wraith is taking Ed and Al being at the base as some kind of concidence. I also don't think there would be any point in kidnapping Winry literally, because even now wraith can get to her anytime. So I think he's got someting more diabolical planned.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

Who's pride again?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

^the single humonculus who hasn't shown himself yet.....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh yea, the one that wrath was talking to right?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

yes....that one....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 11, 2007)

Actually, while I'm quite sure it can't be anything else but pride showing his ability, barring some wicked twist or something, I don't really see how shadows and stuff has any relations to the chaarcteristic of Pride. 

I mean, seriously, how is using shadows that can slash0up people even metaphorically linked to pride???? Actually, wait, since he was able to drive the horse mad, I suppose there is a bit of a relation...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

How do you know that thing is pride?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

the thing in the tunnel?...deduction

we've seen envy's true ability
we've seen gluttony's true ability
we've seen greed's ability
sloth is being kept on ice in briggs
wrath is in central atm
lust is dead

pride is all that's left....


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

Greed and Wrath are my favorites, envy's true form is scary.


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, either it's Pride or... some weird Gate monster under Father's employ.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 11, 2007)

Envy's my favorite <33

I'm not sure if I like the idea of Pride being another big and kind of mentally challenged homunculi =/
If it's a big and smart monster thing it might be a little different but I don't really want another one like Sloth.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 11, 2007)

Geg said:


> Yeah, either it's Pride or... some weird Gate monster under Father's employ.



I think it being some weird gate monster would be just as cool or cooler then if it was pride's ability. because if it were a gate monster that could mean Honeheim is also some kind of gated monster or manifest error... like I personally think he might be.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 11, 2007)

Well Honeheim makes it obvious that he is some type of an experiment by "The Father" as they refer.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 11, 2007)

> I'm not sure if I like the idea of Pride being another big and kind of mentally challenged homunculi =/
> If it's a big and smart monster thing it might be a little different but I don't really want another one like Sloth.



Pride has already been shown to be the closest to father, believe the second databook states that he was the first humonculus created by father and we already know that he has some cognitive abilities based on his conversations with envy and wrath.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 12, 2007)

I didn't know that TBH, but that seems to go along peferctly with the whole  seven sins deal, since Pride is often thought of as the principle or cause behind the others sins in some sense or another. In that case then, the shadow thing might have been an illsuison. IMO.


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

So prides true form is eternal darkness of doom


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

since chat got it in here...*takes his name off the mass PM*


----------



## Chatulio (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually got it in teh club but *shrugs* just make sure im on it for the next release


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

I did some research....I found out that I've been "pimping" FMA since November 05....O__O


----------



## geG (Feb 12, 2007)

Definitely a good chapter. I guess this means Raven knows about the plan to have Sloth tunnel the shape of the Transmutation Circle around Amestris.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> I did some research....I found out that I've been "pimping" FMA since November 05....O__O



And a good job of it too with this and D Gray Man.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't think its Pride, I think it has something to do with the alchemy circle Father has planned and for him to randomly kill those guys is quite different from how he was before (stopping Envy and Gluttony killing everyone)

Anyway, now I think Hohenheim was created by Father


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

Gai said:


> I don't think its Pride, I think it has something to do with the alchemy circle Father has planned and for him to randomly kill those guys is quite different from how he was before (stopping Envy and Gluttony killing everyone)
> 
> Anyway, now I think Hohenheim was created by Father



You just now figured that out?


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 12, 2007)

Hohenheim = Pride?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

Yamato said:


> Hohenheim = Pride?



No!!!!!


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow. I never really thought of that 

It would be wicked cool if Hohenheim was Pride.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 12, 2007)

hmmm-- this show is great.

anyway my questions are as follows:

1. Who created gluttony?

2. Why do humanculus show emotion? is this just a result of the creator like them having memories (sorry i havent read the manga since the last FMA episode)

3. Hohenheim- How long has he been in the current body he was in before he died? and how did he make that body last that long. maybe I have the whole concept wrong but when they skip from body to body, doesnt there personality and life start to fade (not to mention they look totally different) 
what does Hohenhiems _original body_ look like?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

I think your questions would be more suited in the FMA anime subforum located here:

Your rank goes up as your post count goes up.

since this is the manga thread and your questions suggest anime problems.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> You just now figured that out?



Yes because initially I thought Hohenheim and Father were 'brothers'


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

More like Hohenheim is Father's creation.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 12, 2007)

hi!
do you think its possible that this raven is Pride? 
im just finished reading the manga, so i dont know about theories...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

I doubt that Raven is Pride.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> More like Hohenheim is Father's creation.



And did we have much evidence about that before 68?


----------



## geG (Feb 12, 2007)

Not really. Hohenheim himself says "It's my fault I got this body" or something like that.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 12, 2007)

I think he's probably like Ling, a person that was willingly turned into a humonculous.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

We don't that he's one yet


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 12, 2007)

Where does it say that Hohenheim is a humonculous show me some proof. Don't tell me that he keeps saying that he's a monster because that doesn't mean he's a humonculous.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 12, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> Where does it say that Hohenheim is a humonculous show me some proof.



What part of *theory* don't you understand? What part of 'I* think*' don't you understand. I never flat out stated 100% that Hoheheim was Father's brother or he was a homunculous so if you want to keep trying to push my buttons don't because you've lost before you even began



> Don't tell me that he keeps saying that he's a monster because that doesn't mean he's a humonculous.



And this relates to me saying I thought Hohenheim was Father's brother how?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 12, 2007)

both of you stop this nonsense now...


----------



## pavister (Feb 13, 2007)

Gai said:


> And did we have much evidence about that before 68?



yes, yes we did
i made a post before about it
the chapter where al and ed meet father
father was like "i knew that itd still be alive, but for it to have had children!"
...
that screams creation


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2007)

pavister said:


> yes, yes we did
> i made a post before about it
> the chapter where al and ed meet father
> father was like "i knew that itd still be alive, but for it to have had children!"
> ...



 

Why doesn't anyone read posts anymore? 



Gai said:


> And did we have *much* evidence about that before 68?



I said *much*. Much in my case was used to signify more than *one*. You provided me with *one *piece of evidence. Thus you do not sufficiently prove whether that Hohenheim was Father's creation

Anyway it is up to one's interpretation. I could equally say they were formally brothers who went seperate ways and you can't prove me wrong


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 13, 2007)

Gai, why are you going so hard? give it a break.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Feb 13, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:
			
		

> Gai, why are you going so hard? give it a break.


Gai does not break. Gai breaks others.


----------



## big nate (Feb 13, 2007)

Finaly bit of action in this manga.....

chapter was good


youb guys act ike this story is so good it's just a bunch of we thoughout nysteries piled p on each other......


lol



Also i have aways wondered this ed's father is gneneticaly human right....this is the onnly way he couls had chidren....Also he looks ike he was a experiment to see how one could achieve mortalty and he seems to be a sucess.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Feb 13, 2007)

If I actually had the ability to read that right:

Well he must have at least some traits of a human even if not fully. The expirement idea seems a bit valid.


----------



## no-yes (Feb 14, 2007)

FMA manga is or isn't similar to FMA manga?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Feb 14, 2007)

big nate said:


> Finaly bit of action in this manga.....
> 
> chapter was good
> 
> ...





no-yes said:


> FMA manga is or isn't similar to FMA manga?



Both of you need to reread and rewrite what you wrote.


----------



## Tmb04 (Feb 14, 2007)

I never Got into the Anime like that, but the manga Definately rivals Naruto and One Piece if not surpasses them  

I just hate having to wait a whole month for it though..


----------



## Zabuzalives (Feb 15, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> the thing in the tunnel?...deduction
> 
> we've seen envy's true ability
> we've seen gluttony's true ability
> ...



What about the souls Hohenheim used? Why did he use it and where exactly is he?


----------



## Hiruma (Feb 18, 2007)

Wrath is going to chop off one of Winry's limbs I bet  And she'd have to apply automail to herself. The thing in the tunnel might not be related to Father at all, it seems very out of the way and weird for him to do that. Firstly, Sloth was already there and unless Father can see the whole of Amestris somehow he'd assume Sloth will take care of any problems I think. Besides, this whole thing is highly conspicuous and would just make more people suspicious which would be tiresome. On the other hand, we don't know how that thing could possibly have appeared except for Father...which sucks.

By the way, this might seem a bit obvious, but I guess this is the military calamity for Briggs that will complete the gigantic array. So FMA probably doesn't have very long before the Homonculi and Father start moving.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 9, 2007)

volume 16 cover:


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2007)

Eh,  kinda boring.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Mar 10, 2007)

I like it =/


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2007)

Still no raw yet, but it looks like we get a color spread this week:

page 19


----------



## Taxman (Mar 11, 2007)

^of course...if they wanted to continue that trend of every 4 to 5 chapters...xD


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2007)

RRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW

Yamato's True Observations.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 12, 2007)

now that was awesome.......


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh God, there were way too many conversations. I need a translation quick.


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 12, 2007)

wow... agree with geg


----------



## isanon (Mar 12, 2007)

Geg said:


> RRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWW
> 
> at the av


invallid arcive


----------



## geG (Mar 12, 2007)

Eh, well here's the mangahelper's page: Link removed


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 12, 2007)

gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Mori` (Mar 12, 2007)

hrm so the spoiler i read was accurate for the first 1/2 and then went awol for the latter part

well that was certainly an entertaining chapter :3


----------



## Taleran (Mar 12, 2007)

holy giant spoiler image batman


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Now she must meet Roy Mustang!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

I need the scans!!!!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2007)

Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Now she must meet Roy Mustang!



Olivier proves why she is the greatest female manga character ever


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2007)

just use teamangel for the scans that is


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2007)

who?

*sticks with zomgFTA for scans


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2007)

really does noone on this board know of them


[gg]_Code_Geass_19

updated as magazines get released


----------



## Taleran (Mar 13, 2007)

no its only the RAWS from all the mags


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2007)

yes...it's certainly a nice resource for people who want the raws....but that's not what hell on earth was wanting..=P


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to have to wait until Friday?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2007)

for the zomgfta scan...you can always get the TMI speed scan from mangahelpers.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

Are they any good and how do they compare to zomgfta?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2007)

don't know because I don't download their scans...I patiently wait for zomgfta...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 13, 2007)

What so godly about them?


----------



## Taxman (Mar 13, 2007)

> Heh, it's not like they'll notice or care if you "defect".



oh I know...xD...



> Check TMI out and do a side-by-side comparison. IMO, TMI does a much better job; the scans are actually cleaned and look good, the typesetting is just as good if not better, and their translation is more entertaining (XD)



hmm....maybe I will this time if it's going to take them until Friday to release it....


----------



## ydraliskos (Mar 14, 2007)

Gdammit Umeko is up to her usual bullshit and Mangahelpers just had to be changing servers now of all times >_>

I'm very angered by this...


----------



## Hiroshi (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a translation by hisshouburaiken at MH (big thanks )


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mangahelpers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10286




A link b/c forum wont let me post such a long one 

Btw interesting chapter


----------



## Bender (Mar 15, 2007)

Taleran said:


> holy giant spoiler image batman
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's about damn time she sliced his ass


----------



## Jim Morrison (Mar 17, 2007)

Do you know where I can dowload *colored* FMA chapters?


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 17, 2007)

Jim Morrison said:
			
		

> Do you know where I can dowload colored FMA chapters?


Anime                 ?


----------



## Jim Morrison (Mar 17, 2007)

Yamato said:


> Anime                 ?



No, manga.


----------



## Taxman (Mar 17, 2007)

there are no full blown colored chapters of the manga....

there are color pages every 4 or 5 chapters though, but it's usually the first page and then a poster spread


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 17, 2007)

I finally got to read the new chapter, I like Armstrong was playing along with raven. I guess sloth is not as threatening as I thought he would be. I wonder what Wrath is playing to do with Winry.


----------



## Geou (Mar 17, 2007)

Uh, spoilers?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow, General Raven is dead and Kimbley is going after Scar. I have no idea of how that will turn out, and I wonder what Wrath's plan with Winry is... gah, I hate that my favorite manga is monthly. x_x Waaaaay too long of a wait.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Mar 19, 2007)

BTW TMI's home page / release source is Link removed


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 19, 2007)

Personally I prefer Fma being in a monthly magazine. If she was in the shonen jump, Fma would have been completely different :/


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 20, 2007)

Was 69 ever Translated yet? Im getting sick of the RAW...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

You're so late.


----------



## Tmb04 (Mar 20, 2007)

I only check out the MSN FMA page. Since they dont have it yet I didnt read it yet


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 20, 2007)

Go to the pimping thread and ask for the latest chapter.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks! Can you use something different from megafail


----------



## Bass (Mar 27, 2007)

Major General Armstrong kicked major ass.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 28, 2007)

Bass said:


> Major General Armstrong kicked major ass.



*I AGREE WITH THIS POST AND POSTER'S AVATAR*


----------



## Nice Gai (Mar 28, 2007)

I think I lover her!


----------



## st3fan01 (Mar 30, 2007)

*fma*

Good but still like naruto better


----------



## carnage (Mar 30, 2007)

naruto manga is good  naruto fillers is unique in that it lets the non main characters shine a little but still served little purpose.  fullmetal alchemist still has a better storyline to me tho in that it keeps equal focus on all the characters.


----------



## Kanae (Apr 6, 2007)

FMA is such a kick-ass manga-anime  It's a shame that I haven't read the manga since forever xD
Oh well, guess now it's a good time to start to read it again


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2007)

Chapter 70 ooooooooooooooooooooout

LOL


----------



## Taxman (Apr 10, 2007)

very interesting...........


----------



## Bad Pornography (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm gonna start readin FMA..... cause people say it's good. And i'm kinda gettin bored of Naruto now...

_(Don't hit me... big NF symbolic object!)_


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 70 spoiler_ 



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA! Pride is Selim!

That was a gooood chapter.


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

*NO ONE* SAW THAT COMING

God, what a mindfuck.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 10, 2007)

ahaha omg that was awesome, great twist


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2007)

what the...


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 10, 2007)

I want the scanssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Apr 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SELIM! PRIDE?!!?! DDDDD:

Teh cuteness is EVEEEL.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Apr 10, 2007)

sounds like a interesting chapter


----------



## Six* (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## tictactoc (Apr 10, 2007)

Full metal alchemist is officialy the best manga eva


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 11, 2007)

hahaha holy crap.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2007)

I did not see that one coming


but best manga may be stretching it.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 11, 2007)

FMA pattern discovered. 

The shorter you are the more problematic you will be


----------



## The Rook (Apr 11, 2007)

Yamato said:


> FMA pattern discovered.
> 
> The shorter you are the more problematic you will be


Well now we know Hayate will turn out to be the real person behind of all of this and not Father....


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 11, 2007)

Well it's certainly the best shonen :/


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 11, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> Well it's certainly the best shonen :/



you obviously haven't read enough shounen


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 11, 2007)

Taleran said:


> you obviously haven't read enough shounen



And... How do you know that ?


----------



## MasterM?gi (Apr 11, 2007)

yea the Mange is going kinda down hill when Lust died


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, I can't wait to read it! 

*downloads*


----------



## Taxman (Apr 11, 2007)

MasterM?gi said:


> yea the Mange is going kinda down hill when Lust died



uh............no


----------



## Gene (Apr 11, 2007)

What did Kimbley mean when he said to Ed, "Take Briggs, and carve a bloody crest into it."


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 11, 2007)

omg!! best chapter ever!!


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 11, 2007)

Omg, I definitely didn't expect that! 

EDIT: Yaaay, my 1000th post


----------



## geG (Apr 11, 2007)

Gene said:


> What did Kimbley mean when he said to Ed, "Take Briggs, and carve a bloody crest into it."



He's probably talking about the whole "Turn the country into a transmutation circle" thing, since Briggs is the only one on their list that hasn't been done yet.


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 12, 2007)

MasterMågi said:


> yea the Mange is going kinda down hill when Lust died



 You lucky i don't know you.

On topic: Holy......That was unexpected >_> Pride being Salem  he reminds me of Alucards transformed state.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 12, 2007)

MasterMågi said:
			
		

> yea the Mange is going kinda down hill when Lust died


The chapter that ruined FMA!

But in fact a manga released monthly can't really be boring, since so much happens in one chapter. It may be long to wait for next issue but it's usually worth it


----------



## crono220 (Apr 12, 2007)

holy crap on a stick!!! that kid is pride...Like many others, I did not see that coming... This manga just keeps getting better...


----------



## carnage (Apr 12, 2007)

wasnt pride not a kid in the anime  thats an interesting twist for the manga. i loved the anime and its religious themes that it made pretty cool and the manga seems just a tad better.

this should be in everyones top 10 mangas.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 12, 2007)

pride in the anime was fuhrer bradley


----------



## carnage (Apr 12, 2007)

envy in the anime  was very attractive.She seemed like orochimaru in some ways.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 12, 2007)

^envy in the anime is the same as envy in the manga

and they are both guys....


----------



## carnage (Apr 12, 2007)

hmmm who was the girl with black hair in the anime?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 12, 2007)

lust and sloth were the only female humonculi in the anime.

Lust was the same in both anime and manga....sloth was ed and al's mother in the anime while in the manga...it's that big guy digging the tunnel


----------



## carnage (Apr 12, 2007)

damn you are the man. Lust is who i was thinking of. she is a awesome character and I liked her roll in the anime.

I may read all the mangas within the next couple days.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 12, 2007)

I think that Sloth in manga is hotter then in anime


----------



## Bass (Apr 12, 2007)

Chatulio said:


> he reminds me of Alucards transformed state.



Shotacard!  

Anyways, this plot-twist was very unexpected.....like something out of a M. Night Shyamalan movie.


----------



## MasterM?gi (Apr 12, 2007)

wow... <XD


----------



## Taxman (Apr 12, 2007)

Yamato said:


> I think that Sloth in manga is hotter then in anime



there is something wrong with you


----------



## El Torero (Apr 12, 2007)

ZOMG! Chapter 70 gave the manga infinite win and awesome


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (Apr 12, 2007)

Yamato said:


> I think that Sloth in manga is hotter then in anime



LOL


----------



## cyu2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Yamato said:


> I think that Sloth in manga is hotter then in anime



You need help... and probably glasses.


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 12, 2007)

I felt it some times ago, strongly. Now I'm sure : I love the manga more than the anime. The direction it takes is so awesome !!!


----------



## theshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> envy in the anime  was very attractive.She seemed like orochimaru in some ways.



I sure am relieved that you just had the wrong homonculi.


----------



## chibi_oan (Apr 12, 2007)

Where do you guys go to read the manga?  (Do they have it from start to the latest chapter?)

I watched the anime three years ago and the movie last year... fell in love with the story.  But I'm curious about the manga, since apparently it's VERY different.


----------



## theshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Jenna Berry

Taxman is pimping it, you can easily get all them from that. Quite frankly the anime and movie especially were complete trash compared to the manga in my eyes.


----------



## chibi_oan (Apr 12, 2007)

theshad said:


> Jenna Berry
> 
> Taxman is pimping it, you can easily get all them from that. Quite frankly the anime and movie especially were complete trash compared to the manga in my eyes.



Ohh. Thanks for directing me to that thread. 

And if you say the anime was trash (the movie I thought was okay) I'm *definitely* gonna have to read the manga now, since I already thought the anime was awesome. *Excitement


----------



## Haineko (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow, that was soooo unexpected. I admit I haven't read a whole lot of series, but I remain convinced that FMA is still the best manga currently out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only do we get the WTF? revelation in this chapter, Ed has to choose between Winry and starting the bloodshed in Briggs... 



Now that's intense XD.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 13, 2007)

Haineko said:


> Wow, that was soooo unexpected. I admit I haven't read a whole lot of series, but I remain convinced that FMA is still the best manga currently out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



FMA is one of the best Manga's ever. The only reason why I would prefer others is because you have to wait a WHOLE Month before the next chapter comes out. But I guess waiting a month has its good sides also


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 13, 2007)

Taleran said:


> you obviously haven't read enough shounen



Matter of opinion my friend. I for one consider FMA one of best Shonen titles out there right now but hey that's just my opinion.   

As for ch. 70 now that's what I call a plot twist. Also it was a bit eerie that Kimbley was very likeable in this chapter even if it was putting up a front to Winrey.



> Taxman is pimping it, you can easily get all them from that. Quite frankly the anime and movie especially were complete trash compared to the manga in my eyes.



Yeah the movie wasn't good at all very dissapointed in many ways. Hated how they made Mustang all Emo.  

And the the ending ugh... Poor Winrey talk about a slap in the face she finally meets Ed again then bam he leaves again. The story was fairly weak as well. Well at least the OVA shorts were fun to watch.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 13, 2007)

Gutsu said:


> As for ch. 70 now that's what I call a plot twist. Also it was a bit eerie that Kimbley was very likeable in this chapter even he was putting up a front to Winrey.



Chapter 70 was pretty good, It left a few good Cliffhangers as well. 
But it was pretty surprising to find out who Pride was.


----------



## carnage (Apr 13, 2007)

fma manga>naruto manga in my opinion


----------



## T4R0K (Apr 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> fma manga>naruto manga in my opinion



FUCKEN APPROVED !!! Naruto is fast food, FMA is classy restaurant.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawkeye: You love Winry, don't you?
Don't you?
Don't you?
Don't you!
Ed: ERP!
ED: WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH! (Small text: I remembered too much!)
Winry: What the hell are you doing?! I'm trying to overhaul your automail!
Ed: Calm down! I order you to calm down, Edward Elric!
      Focus on something else! Anything else! Concentrate!
HYDROGEN HELIUM LITHIUM BERYLIUM BORON CARBON NITROGEN OXYGEN FLOURINE NEON SODIUM MAGNESIUM ALUMINUM
Winry: Is your brain broken or something?

Page 8:
Ed: Chrome manganese iron cobalt nickel copper gallium germanium arsenic selenium bromine kry-
Winry: He's gone.
 Why am I in love this weirdo?
Ed: Hmm? You say something?
Winry: Nope.
NOTHING.
Ed: YEEEARGH
Damn you...




That was full of win


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

Yamato said:


> I think that Sloth in manga is hotter then in anime



I agree



Taxman said:


> there is something wrong with you



I disagree



Symbiote said:


> fma manga>naruto manga in my opinion



Duh

This was a good chapter, Arakawa brings out another wtf? moment and it worked nicely as well.

Lol at you to all the people who said Hohenheim = Pride


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2007)

The identity of Pride came quite as a shock...

So it was Pride that the Father created in order to copy that "Eye of Eternity" or whatever it was called..that big thing Edward saw when they tried to revive their mother. Or did he see it later?


----------



## carnage (Apr 13, 2007)

I love full metal alchemist manga and this was a decent chapter. does anyone know what date the next one should come out. ill post it in here if im quick enough.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 13, 2007)

May 10th-12th

It only comes out once a month around the same day....


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 13, 2007)

Symbiote said:


> fma manga>naruto manga in my opinion



Wrong

FMA>>>>>>>>>>>Naruto to infinity.


----------



## Serenanna (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh yes, this chapter was pure love. Confirmation of Ed/Win and that Ed is still very much male. More of Roy being Roy, and Riza. I really have been missing Miss Hawkeye, but now I'm worried for her with the knowledge she has. Heck, I worry for everyone in this manga since the bad guys seem so far ahead of everyone else. Arakawa hasn't let me down though since I picked up the manga after watching the anime. I've been reccomending it to all my fellow otaku. Can't wait for May. v.v

Sere

PS. All I need is confirmation of Royai and a relatively happy ending, and this'll be vastly superior than any other manga I'm following. FMA, how I love you!


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



With this latest chapter having Pride finnally being introduced and all as the oldest Homunculi, What's up with his aging process? Do you think he can transform his shape like Envy or is he just Naturally small?


----------



## Cipher (Apr 13, 2007)

Arakawa, you know how to throw an insane curveball.  No one was expecting Selim to be Pride... FMA is the best shounen manga I've ever read.  OP fans say that the story keeps getting better, but it has nothing on FMA.

I wonder what Arakawa thought when the anime version was so quickly killed by Bradley.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 13, 2007)

Hyoutsume said:


> Arakawa, you know how to throw an insane curveball.  No one was expecting Selim to be Pride... FMA is the best shounen manga I've ever read.  OP fans say that the story keeps getting better, but it has nothing on FMA.
> 
> I wonder what Arakawa thought when the anime version was so quickly killed by Bradley.



Probably smiled because it would have made the shock even greater

Also I'm expecting to see Greed again soon. He's been sitting on the top of Central HQ for too long


----------



## crono220 (Apr 14, 2007)

Seeing a chapter like this really saddens me even further at how the anime took a differnt turn from the manga... This manga owns hard.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 14, 2007)

crono220 said:


> Seeing a chapter like this really saddens me even further at how the anime took a differnt turn from the manga... This manga owns hard.



What else did you expect? It had to take a big turn from the manga. If it followed the same storyline than there would be a Million Fillers and people would have got sick of it. Dont you think so?


----------



## Geou (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow, this was a really amazing chapter. I would have NEVER seen that coming... and what will Ed do? Next chapter will be awesome, just 30 more days. ^_^


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 14, 2007)

Another excellent chapter.


----------



## Sylar (Apr 15, 2007)

I really need to find a picture of Pride.  Especially one of him being evil.

As for Pride's identity, Arakawa. Is. A. Genius.


----------



## 2788 (Apr 15, 2007)

A very shocking plot twist. This manga turns 1000 times better than the anime


----------



## DTMaster (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow just reading the recent chapter, my jaw just dropped. I can't wait for next month's chapter. Prides identity was a really, really big shocker. Yet if we think about it carefully, not really "that" unexpected. With the entire city infiltrated with the homculus(sp).


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2007)

Pride's identity brings a whole new meaning to his references to "father" in previous chapters.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Apr 17, 2007)

Man, I nearly fell from my chair, when I read this chapter. Holy shit! 

Question is, what will Ed do?


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 17, 2007)

^^  Ed will do whatever it takes to protect Winry so maybe he'll help bring down Briggs


----------



## nejii (Apr 17, 2007)

i love that seiries but i think they cancled it cause i haven't been able to wath it on t.v or find ant mangas on it could you tell me where to find som


----------



## Taxman (Apr 17, 2007)

it wasn't canceled ...>__>

anime is 51 episodes long and one movie

Manga is currently 70 chapters


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't believe that lil brat is pride, it makes me laugh now when u go back and read that part where Wrath is talking to pride in the shadows.


----------



## nejii (Apr 17, 2007)

no seriously it's not on t.v and i can't find any mangas.The movie thing isn't true cause inuyasha has three different movies


----------



## Taxman (Apr 17, 2007)

wait what?

If you live in the United States, then the anime has gone through it's full run twice on cartoon network...it aired at 11:30 PM on Saturdays

are you trying to tell me that FMA didn't have a movie?...

I own it and it officially ends the series....

Manga can be found up to volume 13 at any bookstore that sells manga.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 17, 2007)

I have faith that they'll have FMA OVA's


----------



## Taxman (Apr 17, 2007)

^there are at least three....depends if you consider the live action OVA a true OVA or the 3 minute clips of Bradley going on about the military.

none of which follow the manga.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 17, 2007)

I was talking about one that follows it.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 18, 2007)

Now this is an interesting chapter.

Pride. The first homonuculus. Is a kid.


----------



## nejii (Apr 18, 2007)

hey i love fullmetal

i haven't found any place that sells fullmetal alchemist manga


----------



## Taxman (Apr 18, 2007)

borders, barnes and nobles, comic book stores that carry manga, basically any book store that carries manga sells Fullmetal Alchemist.

there is always Amazon


----------



## nejii (Apr 19, 2007)

you might think that but they replaesed it with blood pluse.The last episode i saw was when umm that guy who could make himself look like other people showed his true form to edward


----------



## Taxman (Apr 19, 2007)

dude...it had played through cartoon network TWICE.....you were watching repeats and it was replaced by Blood + because it's new.

and the episode where Envy showed his true form was episode 50...of 51...there was only one more episode after that and then the movie finishes the series.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 20, 2007)

The movie destroyed the series.

Roy was made an emo.

That's why manga is superior here.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 20, 2007)

Yamato said:


> The movie destroyed the series.
> 
> Roy was made an emo.
> 
> That's why manga is superior here.



And it had no Greed


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Apr 20, 2007)

You had Greed in the Hagaren OVA, Military vs Humunculi, Envy owned him in a second


----------



## nejii (Apr 21, 2007)

ya bought they don't show fullmetal alchemist on  adult swim/not carttoon network


----------



## Taxman (Apr 21, 2007)

not anymore because it's already played through twice....they needed to make room for new series...like blood plus and bleach.

Being removed after it's run through its entire series =/= being canceled


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 22, 2007)

This "Pride" scares the crap out of me ._.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though the theories on the Fuhrer's "son" seemed to fit


----------



## Bass (Apr 22, 2007)

At least we know he'll die....and what's better than seeing a little brat die in manga?


----------



## Chatulio (Apr 22, 2007)

Evil zombie puppies maybe? 

Though I can't wait to how Roy will respond to this turn of events.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Apr 22, 2007)

This manga is classic.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha, totally didn't see that coming.

Pride is awesome.


----------



## Bender (Apr 26, 2007)

Man you guys won't believe on how right you were the Fuhrer's son is a homunculus!  



Also this dude is strong as hell, this is just a theory but he seems to be responsible for the massacre in the tunnel in the briggs where Ed and Al are at if you notice the shadows surrounding him are similar to the ones in the tunnel. I was actually expecting a copy of Ed to be Pride Fuhrer's son being the first homunculus is kinda weird.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 26, 2007)

that's exactly what i was thinking. it has to be the fuhrer's son that did the damage at briggs..


----------



## Rynoa (Apr 26, 2007)

this manga takes a whole new meaning to the word awessome


----------



## nejii (May 2, 2007)

well mybe but haven't been able to find any manga


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 2, 2007)

I wonder how Ed and the crew is going to defeat Pride against that kind of power >.>


----------



## Nikitaa (May 5, 2007)

hey guys, do you still know the chapter where it shows how wrath or king bradley was made?? you know.. i cant find it though i looked for it everywhere


----------



## Taxman (May 5, 2007)

chapter 53........


----------



## Nikitaa (May 6, 2007)

thanks.. i noticed i didnt have this chapter and some others .. but i have the latest hehe..


----------



## Taxman (May 10, 2007)

FMA ch. 71 RAW


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2007)

See

DD


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 10, 2007)

thank you!!


----------



## geG (May 10, 2007)

Geez, I can't believe the raw's been out since 2 and I missed it. >_< *downloads*


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2007)

oh course the chapter ends right *before* Scar makes people's insides go boom.


----------



## Lazlow (May 11, 2007)

Yay! Thanks for the scan!!


----------



## Nikitaa (May 11, 2007)

thankss 
god, i hate pride >_>


----------



## Halo (May 11, 2007)

Mei's reunion with Al was hilarious. This chapter was alright, its just getting them ready for the next one, which should be good. Glad to see Scar again.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 11, 2007)

I love FMA.


----------



## Pintsize (May 12, 2007)

FMA is the better than cheesecake. Good God.

Also, I nominate Pride for the creepiest stalker ever.


----------



## Lord Jure (May 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see Scar spilling those guy's brains all over the walls.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 12, 2007)

believe me, it aint going to be easy!


----------



## Geou (May 15, 2007)

I nearly forgot about FMA. o_O

It looks like Ed and Al are going to have to make their move now, since they have both Winry and Mei-chan. And Father seems to be going further in his plan, with those 2 soldiers becoming chimeras... it should be a pretty good fight.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 15, 2007)

Nice setup chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2007)

Needs more Greed


----------



## Mango Flavour (May 16, 2007)

^agreed.  pride is pretty cool though... unless he hurts riza or something


----------



## Halo (May 16, 2007)

Gai said:


> Needs more Greed


ITA. He's completely disappeared from the storyline, he must return soon!


----------



## carnage (May 16, 2007)

72 should be out next month right?


----------



## Taxman (May 16, 2007)

uh.....yes....


----------



## Alucard (May 16, 2007)

so..was i the only one that thought the kid was actually Him? wow...i started to suspect him since i saw him several chapters ago..and i was thinking about how he dies by His Dad in the anime..i said to myself...i wouldn't be surprised if his kid in the manga will be Pride. its a major coincidence that Wrath and Pride in both the anime and manga was either the King or a Child. lol..heh i should nick name him Alucard jr. hahah


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 19, 2007)

Finally, we're out of Armstrong's fortress for a decent change xD

Yea...needs more Greed.


----------



## spaZ (Jun 4, 2007)

Ahh i finally caught up with the manga  i forgot that they manga was different than the anime in some parts. Its getting really good i hope that we can get Als body back here soon, doesnt look like it will be that hard to get back since they just need a stone and then go through the portal thingy.


----------



## kahlmoo (Jun 4, 2007)

needs moar Ran Fan


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2007)

new gangan should be out tomorrow.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 11, 2007)

you talking about a new chapter mori?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2007)

well I can't say when the chapter will be online because that depends on scanning, but the magazine its in officially goes on sale tomorrow =p


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 11, 2007)

Have the American releases of the volumes gone at a slow down now? I keep up with the US releases so I'm just wondering.
And afterall they are getting pretty close to the Japanese version. *Next volume is when the new Greed is born*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 11, 2007)

^ is that pretty close?! that like 1000 miles behind!!


----------



## Taxman (Jun 11, 2007)

@lk3mizt said:


> ^ is that pretty close?! that like 1000 miles behind!!



The new greed appears in chapter 54....

Only up to volume 16 is out in Japan....Volume 14 will be released in the US in two months...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 11, 2007)

ahh.. my bad!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 12, 2007)

arigatou!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2007)

yosh ^____^

downloadifying naow


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooot

thanks

downing now!!!!


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2007)

ooh, a lot of good old fashioned fighting xD


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 12, 2007)

lol yes! i cant wait for a trans to pop up!


----------



## Jayka (Jun 12, 2007)

Great chapter!! I can't wait for the translation  

I did found a translation of the first part (the Roy/Riza part)


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2007)

hissou is working on a trans

mangahelpers here


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2007)

THe trans is out by HisshouBuraiKen:
here

99% done. UP to page 43.. Wow what a good chapter 

and the scans: (online view)
Naruto fan


----------



## geG (Jun 12, 2007)

lol I ended up staying up til 3 in the morning reading it last night anyway. Awesome chapter.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jun 12, 2007)

I need this chapter.


----------



## cbent22 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yo what happened to the manga pimp section


----------



## Taxman (Jun 12, 2007)

moved to the outskirts trading post...if you want to get into there you need 50 posts and 2 weeks on the forum.  Go to User CP -> group memberships -> outskirts trading post.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 12, 2007)

hrm read the translation, a pretty interesting chapter on the whole.


*Spoiler*: _regarding end of chapter events_ 



chances of the last page being miles masquerading as scar or simply a trap for kimbley?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 12, 2007)

well can I get the chapter 72 scans.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 12, 2007)

My thought of that chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is obvious that the last scene of the chapter is a plan invented by Edward and Miles to trick Kimblee. Winry isn´t in danger in Scar´s hands. I think Scar is cooperating with Ed and Miles


----------



## Halo (Jun 13, 2007)

Great chapter as usual.

*Spoiler*: __ 



That last panel was obviously a setup by Ed & Co. Marcoh did show up and whatever he discussed with Miles was never shown so they definitely did some planning. This builds up more excitement for the next chapter.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

Setup? What about Miles?


----------



## Halo (Jun 13, 2007)

Segan said:


> Setup? What about Miles?


I'm assuming you're replying to me since I used that word in my post.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I did indicate that whatever interaction with Marcoh wasn't shown so they probably ALL planned something at the time. In other words, next chapter, we'll see what the deal is with Winry and all.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 13, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> My thought of that chapter:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Halo said:


> Great chapter as usual.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



agreed. it was not convincing at all!


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 14, 2007)

Awesome chapter.

I just loved Ed's fight xD


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 14, 2007)

lol... if it's not a plan of them and it's really happening you'll fall in despair >D...


----------



## dhazard07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Of course it is a plan, why else Ed would fall from that building when Scar was at that moment imprisoned and at gun shot by Miles.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 24, 2007)

ナルトイラスト


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jun 25, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _The true translation to Ed's attack_ 





xD


----------



## Taxman (Jul 3, 2007)

you mean the manga pimping project....it was moved to a subforum called the "outskirts trading post"...you need to be in that group membership to see it.


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Jul 3, 2007)

*goes to join it* Arigato.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 3, 2007)

how you join manga groups?


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 9, 2007)

FMA manga is great I stayed till 5 am reading from chapter 64 to 72 and I can't wait for chapter 73 
I really like Winry in the manga she is so mature, I hope she and Ed will end up togather .


----------



## carnage (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone else think ed is gay?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 9, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> how you join manga groups?



Kinda late to reply back, but ehh..

In your User CP, under Miscellaneous..click on Group Memberships and then type in a request that you want to become a trading post member. Then just wait til someone approves your request.



Lo$tris said:


> I really like Winry in the manga she is so mature, I hope she and Ed will end up togather .



Hmm, I don't think the manga will easily give us a happy ending like that :x



carnage said:


> Anyone else think ed is gay?



Where did you get an idea like that? >.>

edits: ahh, alright then T_T


----------



## Taxman (Jul 9, 2007)

^he gets unbanned and one of his first comments is that.....

just ignore him


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 9, 2007)

Captain Pimp said:


> Hmm, I don't think the manga will easily give us a happy ending like that :x



Unfortunately you are right  I am sure the author will pull an ending like the anime.



> Anyone else think ed is gay?


NO WAY in fucking hell


----------



## Taxman (Jul 9, 2007)

> I am sure the author will pull an ending like the anime.



the anime ending was "happy" in comparison of the rest of the series....at least the brothers ended up with each other in the end....

oh wait......you want an edxwinry ending....lol


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 9, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> the anime ending was "happy" in comparison of the rest of the series....at least the brothers ended up with each other in the end....
> 
> oh wait......you want an edxwinry ending....lol



If you excluded the movie, the series ending was pretty much depressing and I loved it   I love sad endings.
However I want the manga to end differently so EdxWinry ending would be great


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2007)

I finally caught up after months of not reading. I must say that I am liking the current events alot. I can't wait for the next chapter.

I never would have thought that King Bradley's son was the original homunculus. That was a serious wtf moment.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 9, 2007)

yea, i crapped muh'pants.

i want next chapter. T___T


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

If ed is so not gay has he ever kissed a girl


----------



## Shariyakugan (Jul 10, 2007)

Has he ever kissed a guy?


----------



## carnage (Jul 10, 2007)

no but he looks gay from his appearance


----------



## Mori` (Jul 10, 2007)

looking forward to the new chapter, can't be long now ^^


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm still wondering how Ed and the gang is going to destroy Pride..even if they want to do it the normal way (kill a homunculus many times), it'll be hard to get rid of Pride's shadows :/


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 10, 2007)

carnage said:


> no but he looks gay from his appearance



Wow you convinced me how gay Ed is....not  



> I'm still wondering how Ed and the gang is going to destroy Pride..even if they want to do it the normal way (kill a homunculus many times), it'll be hard to get rid of Pride's shadows :/



Maybe they will use the Philosopher's Stone against him or Ed's father can help, he seems pretty much strong


----------



## Umbra (Jul 10, 2007)

Lo$tris said:


> Maybe they will use the Philosopher's Stone against him or Ed's father can help, he seems pretty much strong



Yeah, it seems Hoenheim and Father are the biggest mysteries left, so its hard to predict what effects they will play on things.

There's also rentanjutsu which might prove more affective than the amestris conventional alchemy.

Also Havoc still has his promise to come back...that'll fix everything >_>


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 10, 2007)

Umbra said:


> *Yeah, it seems Hoenheim and Father are the biggest mysteries left, so its hard to predict what effects they will play on things.*
> There's also rentanjutsu which might prove more affective than the amestris conventional alchemy.
> 
> Also Havoc still has his promise to come back...that'll fix everything >_>



About Hohenheim and the Father, is it a possiblity that a Human Transmutation was done on Hohenheim and resulted in creating the father? (I'm not sure if I created this out of my head or read it in the manga)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jul 10, 2007)

Lo$tris said:


> Maybe they will use the Philosopher's Stone against him or Ed's father can help, he seems pretty much strong



The Philosopher stone is a possibility, but I predict Ed's father will do most of the helping for that imo. Although I'm not sure what's going with him in the previous chapters >.<



Lo$tris said:


> About Hohenheim and the Father, is it a possiblity that a Human Transmutation was done on Hohenheim and resulted in creating the father? (I'm not sure if I created this out of my head or read it in the manga)



Ehh, it might be possible. We know for certain that Hohenheim can't be able to revive anyone (if the Father is his father xD) since Ed proved that unless he used the stone.. We'll just have to see... >__>


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 11, 2007)

I dont remember is Envy Ed and AL's brother in the manga?


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2007)

^         no.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2007)

> looking forward to the new chapter, can't be long now ^^



Same here. The latest events have me hooked and I want to see what will happen with Scar and Winry.


----------



## carnage (Jul 11, 2007)

Ive only seen like 1/4th of the animated fma in no particular order But wasn't eds father dead?


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2007)

Firstly: Manga is completely different to the anime

Secondly: No, he wasn't dead.


----------



## geG (Jul 11, 2007)

Not entirely sure what really went on in the chapter, but there's mention of Izumi on the last page, so maybe she'll be brought back into the story soon.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2007)

Hell Yeah! 

Downloading now.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 12, 2007)

Last time Izumi was back to the story it was the end of the anime. So... pardon the question but for how many chapters or volumes is FMA scheduled.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2007)

Arakawa once stated that it would go to the 80s

Don't know why the return of the Izumi would signify an ending to the series when the manga and anime have practically nothing in common anymore.


----------



## Poison (Jul 12, 2007)

I haven't seen Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Taxman (Jul 12, 2007)

^then why are you posting in here....considering this is the manga thread...


----------



## barbapapa (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm yeah I can see this ending within a year or so.
12 more chapters making 85... maybe it'll run past that, but I don't think by much. Unless they pressure her to go on -_- but even then FMA has a pretty solid storyline, from which it's hard to stray.
Father seems to have all but his last piece in place untill the completion of his masterplan, whatever that exactly may be.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 12, 2007)

I need the translation but:

*Spoiler*: __ 



What´s happening with Al? And what´s doing Father? And I KNEW IT, the plan with Scar was so evident!!!




Winry is very cute in the manga!


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 12, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> I need the translation but:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's naming people. "Edward Elric", "Alphonse Elric", "Van Hohenheim"... "Then, the brothers' teacher, Izumi Curtis is possible (rough translation)" "Hmm, one more..."
From taurusbombshell


----------



## Kuroro (Jul 12, 2007)

Reading through the first six volumes of the manga series, and I must say, the manga is extremely well done.  The anime wasn't too shabby, but the manga is a bit better IMO.  I'm surprised I haven't started on the series until a couple of days ago.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 13, 2007)

I had a feeling that the Scar and Winry bit was an elaborate ruse and it looks like I called it. I wonder what will happen to Armstrong now and what the hell is Father thinking?


----------



## angel333 (Jul 13, 2007)

I loved this chapter ^_^.  I think the person he has choosen or will choose is not a difffecult one to figure out but I can be wrong.  Man I hate that this is only a montly manga.


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2007)

As I was reading, the references to Xing (e.g Ed referring to Fu's setting aside your emotions comment) made me wonder if Greed will return and sure enough, he shows up at the end! That alone makes me love this chapter. Hopefully, he'll appear more in the next few chapters.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 13, 2007)

No translation yet?


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 14, 2007)

FMA rules ftw FMA


----------



## spaZ (Jul 14, 2007)

hmm not all that much really happened this chapter, but looks like armstrong might have got caught with the killing of that one guys hence her going to the capital lol


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2007)

Does anyone know when the next volume will be released? It's been a while since 16 came out.


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 16, 2007)

^ have no idea sorry.

About the chapter, it made me like Winry even more. Pity the anime did not flash her out as the manga. And I wonder whom will the Father choose as the fifth person? Mustang perhaps?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Does anyone know when the next volume will be released? It's been a while since 16 came out.



if it goes on the pace as it always does....the next volume should be out next week.

They come out every 4 months.


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it will be Mustang. He's really close to Hawk... So yeah, I expect her to die in a near future


----------



## spaZ (Jul 16, 2007)

Lo$tris said:


> ^ have no idea sorry.
> 
> About the chapter, it made me like Winry even more. Pity the anime did not flash her out as the manga. And I wonder whom will the Father choose as the fifth person? Mustang perhaps?



isnt he picking people that have seen the gate or w.e? since the two brothers and there teacher have and i guess there father has to so he just needs one more person who has seen the gate to maybe do w.e hes planing


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2007)

> isnt he picking people that have seen the gate or w.e? since the two brothers and there teacher have and i guess there father has to so he just needs one more person who has seen the gate to maybe do w.e hes planing



Very interesting and you could be right. I don't think anyone else has seen the gate so maybe he will choose someone like Mustang to fill that gap.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 18, 2007)

Does the anime end where the manga ends? or is the manga still going O_O. Cuz if the manga still going then WOOHOOOOO!!!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Jul 18, 2007)

The manga went on a completely different path than the anime and is still going.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 18, 2007)

VaizardIchigo said:


> The manga went on a completely different path than the anime and is still going.



Zomg yes! i can still get new FMA stuff =D! ty ^_^


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 19, 2007)

I hope Mustang has sexuall relations then reveals his love for Liza Halkeye before she dies, and then he  will try to bring her back to life by human transmutation, see the gate and then be the 5th person that Father needs for his circle


----------



## Lenalee (Jul 19, 2007)

@Sarutobi - Don't we all wish they'd reveal their love.  I'm not too fond of the whole "her dying" idea though.

The current chapter has made me like Winry more as well. In a manga where not everyone would be able to fight or be helpful, a female character is being better done than the ones with amazing powers. Whoo for Arakawa.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ Im not keen on her dieing either but for the story to continue and for Roy Mustang to play a major part she has to die so he performs a human transmutation


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 19, 2007)

Even if we known one way for an alchemist to access the Gate of Alchemy (attempted human transmutation) we still don't know if it's the only one. Ed sacrificed his right arm to bind Al's soul to a suit of armor and saw the Gate second time, didn't he?
Roy can sacrifice something to get the movement in Havoc's legs back.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeh but that wont be dramatic enough. The people who we know have seen the gate of alchemy have opened it to revive a dearly beloved. Mustang sacrificing something for havoks leg is not dramatic and would suck. He needs some on close to him to die and Liza is that person


----------



## FireCandy (Jul 19, 2007)

I don't think Arakawa will do something like that because:
1. It's too predictable.
2. Roy could try to get back Hughes his way (and he didn’t)
3. He was horrified when he found out that Ed & Al have attempted a human transmutation what means that he knows that you CAN”T bring someone from death – he won’t do that for Riza.

Just wait and see. Our precious Cow will surprise you for sure


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 21, 2007)

Why is Edward such a coward in the anime but in the manga he's brave


----------



## carnage (Jul 22, 2007)

I dont recall him ever backing down from a fight in the anime so i fail to see your point.


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 22, 2007)

Tsunata said:


> @Sarutobi - Don't we all wish they'd reveal their love.  I'm not too fond of the whole "her dying" idea though.
> 
> The current chapter has made me like Winry more as well. In a manga where not everyone would be able to fight or be helpful, a female character is being better done than the ones with amazing powers. Whoo for Arakawa.



Arakawa is a woman. Of course it will be easier for her to write a correct female character.


----------



## The Sentry (Jul 22, 2007)

carnage said:


> I dont recall him ever backing down from a fight in the anime so i fail to see your point.



He was scared of Barry the chopper, Scar, Mustang and plenty more. But in the manga he fought Scar head on without showing fear


----------



## Taxman (Jul 30, 2007)

here's the volume 17 cover:


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 31, 2007)

I like that cover.


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 31, 2007)

*Jushin Enbuuuuuuu*

Jushin Enbu #1

source: ritual scan forge


----------



## Shade (Jul 31, 2007)

Whoa, is that a new series by her? Info plx?


----------



## Taxman (Jul 31, 2007)

yes...it's a new series by hiromu arakawa...

I only know of the first two chapters actually being released though....


----------



## geG (Jul 31, 2007)

lol I think this is the first cover Ed doesn't appear on.


----------



## Halo (Aug 2, 2007)

I kinda like the cover, I love Oliver's posture, it completely defines her. But I can't pinpoint what it is about the way her face is drawn that I don't like.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 2, 2007)

Geg said:


> lol I think this is the first cover Ed doesn't appear on.


Volumes 3, 4, 5, and 9
Volume 3 has roy, riza, and armstrong
volume 4 has scar and the humonculi
volume 5 has winry and den
Volume 9 has roy, riza, fuery, breda, fallman, and havoc


----------



## carnage (Aug 4, 2007)

Just a question does the manga take place after the anime ends or during the same time as the anime???

also eds father was just someone who binded his soul to someone elses body right? hes not a humonculeis?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Aug 5, 2007)

TheBlindHyuuga said:


> yes...it's a new series by hiromu arakawa...
> 
> I only know of the first two chapters actually being released though....



On one hand that's great, on the other... will the new series take up to much of her time and slow down the progress of FMA?


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 6, 2007)

What chapter are is the manga up 2?


----------



## cyu2 (Aug 6, 2007)

carnage said:


> Just a question does the manga take place after the anime ends or during the same time as the anime???



It takes place in a parallel universe. Many, many differences.


----------



## Sai_What (Aug 6, 2007)

^Follow up, I'm thinking of starting FMA, should I read the manga or watch the anime? Which is better, since I keep hearing that they're very different.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 6, 2007)

Both are good, but I'd say the manga overall is better.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 7, 2007)

I would agree...I love both...but the manga has a much better storyline


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 9, 2007)

Well if anyone else follows Viz volume releases, 14 recently came out, I ust got 1 chapter left in it to go. Really surprised how Lin accepeted Greed.

Other than that, Wrath blackmailing Ed. Mustang, not doing much yet.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 10, 2007)

Can someone tell what chapter are currently on?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2007)

chapter 74 should be coming out in a few days


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 10, 2007)

Good, I'm on track.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> Jushin Enbu #1
> 
> source: ritual scan forge





> yes...it's a new series by hiromu arakawa...
> 
> I only know of the first two chapters actually being released though....



It should be a good read if it has the same quality as Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 10, 2007)

Who scans Jushin Enbu?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 12, 2007)

the new chapter should be out soon, right?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 12, 2007)

most likely later today or tomorrow

don't agonize...it will be out eventually.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 12, 2007)

soon so have patients


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 13, 2007)

Question...TMI or ZOMGFTA? ^^


----------



## Taxman (Aug 13, 2007)

it doesn't really matter


----------



## Tuxx (Aug 13, 2007)

It probably doesn't really...but I've been comparing...though all mostly tell or say the same thing, but the way they talk and described things are quite different between the two if you seen them.  So I was just wondering what everyone is getting. ><


----------



## Taxman (Aug 13, 2007)

some people get TMI because they are a speed scan and zomgfta has several delays

I get zomgfta...but that's just me.


----------



## Haruko (Aug 13, 2007)

I read to the most recent. This manga is good, damn the monthly releases, although 40 pages a chapter is pretty generous.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 13, 2007)

The raw is finally out!


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 13, 2007)

Yay, thanks for the raw!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 13, 2007)

holy banana splits that was cool


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2007)

lol "Bladley". I like most of Arakawa's spellings, but there's no way I'm calling him Bladley now.

Anyway, short but sweet chapter. I was hoping they'd get to deciphering the text in this chapter but I guess not. Still, extremely text-heavy. Need translation


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Aug 13, 2007)

awesome chapter. or, it looks like one. xD


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 13, 2007)

that looks like an awesome chapter, i cant wait for the trans/scans


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 13, 2007)

Is that kid Father when he was younger? He looks like an Elric brother.Lol Bladley


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2007)

From what I was able to read of the raw, the thing in the flask (I assume it's Pride) was giving him the name Van Hohenheim, so I guess it's young Hohenheim.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 13, 2007)

Are the scans out if so send it my way.


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's some stuff I've learned about it so far:

-Hawkeye is able to give Mustang the info that Selim is a Homunculus by giving him a bunch of random names. Mustang somehow figures out he's supposed to decode this and he takes out the first letter in each name to form the sentence "Selim Bradley is Homunculus".
-The name used for the first L in Arakawa's "B*l*adley" is Rebecca, so the L doesn't make any sense there, so it's probably an error on Arakawa's part.
-As a child Hohenheim worked as a slave to an alchemist.
-The thing he talks to calls itself a Homunculus.
-It gives Hohenheim the name "Theophastus Bombastus Van Hohenheim" or at least tries to and then just shortens it to "Van Hohenheim"


----------



## El Torero (Aug 14, 2007)

Translation by HisshouBuraiKen is out in Mangahelpers:
*STOP TAZMO*


----------



## ydraliskos (Aug 14, 2007)

Geg said:


> lol "Bladley". I like most of Arakawa's spellings, but there's no way I'm calling him Bladley now.
> 
> Anyway, short but sweet chapter. I was hoping they'd get to deciphering the text in this chapter but I guess not. Still, extremely text-heavy. Need translation



Bradley is a long existing English name, and so is *L*isa for Christ's sakes  I could care less how some foreign mangaka who probably knows worse english than the majority of us tries to spell it  (All respect to her for being awesome tho)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for the trans.


----------



## carnage (Aug 14, 2007)

in what ways is the manga different than the anime


----------



## Taxman (Aug 14, 2007)

read and find out....


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm a little confused about what's happening in the current chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



 the last couple pages of the chapter, is it a flashback of ed and al's dad meeting the first humonculus?


----------



## VaizardIchigo (Aug 14, 2007)

It looks like Hohenheim was right when he said Ed was just like him. Interesting chapter, I hope we get more on Hohenheim next time.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> I'm a little confused about what's happening in the current chapter
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


This is pretty much the case, Geg summed it up pretty nicely. So it looks like Hohenheim was a slave in his past and the homoculus was able to work with him and give him knowledge so he can escape from it. I wonder if this homoculus is father's original form. 

Yeah, got to see some Greed again!


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 14, 2007)

Na i think its pride. Or it could be Hohenhaim himself. because father called him an it


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah it did look like Pride inside, hopefully next chapter will reveal more rather than end it at a couple of pages.


----------



## The Sentry (Aug 14, 2007)

the city they were in could be xexes. because it looks persian


----------



## Six* (Aug 14, 2007)

that was a really interesting chapter :3


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 14, 2007)

Van was really handsome, like an older version of Ed. 
Now I guess this chapter explains why The father and Van look alike.


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2007)

Lo$tris said:


> Van was really handsome, like an older version of Ed.


When I first saw it, I honestly thought it was an older Ed. I was thinking, what the hell, did we just warp into another time dimension?


----------



## Lo$tris (Aug 14, 2007)

^ My first thought was that he's a new face in the manga, that would have been exciting.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 14, 2007)

Scan from MangaMonkeys


----------



## Mider T (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Lazlow.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Aug 14, 2007)

That thing in the bottle... scares me.


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 14, 2007)

After looking through everything, I'd like to know a little bit more about what occurred between Van Hoenheim and "Homonculus".  Is the flask Pride, or is it Father?


----------



## angel333 (Aug 14, 2007)

^ I'm pretty sure the thing in the flask is the Father since he mentioned about having Van's blood which would explaine the resemblence. I laughed at van's reaction cause it makes the statement about Ed being like him when he was young a bit more bevliveable cause we see it,  not only that but the uncanny resemblence between Ed and his dad.   Things are really stating to pick up and I knew Roy would get the information about Salem from Hawkeye it was just a matter of how she would get that information to him.


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2007)

Plus, the Flask guy and Pride have different speaking patterns. Unless Pride just developed his polite speech so he could pose as Bradley's son and keeps it even when speaking to the other homunculi.


----------



## Bender (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey, do you guys think Selim Bradley is Pride's true form? Ask me it's a cover up? 

Btw what do you think will happen to Scar Mei and the others?


----------



## Halo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah! Thanks for the scan!


----------



## geG (Aug 14, 2007)

Selim is most likely Pride's real form, or at least his normal form, similar to how Envy works. He didn't change appearences when he was down with Father and Greed, so I guess that's how he usually stays.

He looks awesomely creepy in that tux though.


----------



## Bender (Aug 15, 2007)

Geg said:


> Selim is most likely Pride's real form, or at least his normal form, similar to how Envy works. He didn't change appearences when he was down with Father and Greed, so I guess that's how he usually stays.
> 
> He looks awesomely creepy in that tux though.



Oh, because since there was high demand of him looking like this:




I can only wonder what Ed's reaction to him will be.


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2007)

That was a good chapter lol and vans "master" was probably the first one to make the homunclus


----------



## Cipher (Aug 15, 2007)

Gah.  Once again, FMA whips every shounen series out there.  Forget Naruto, forget Bleach, forget One Piece, and D.Gray-man, and 666 Satan, and Claymore.  THIS is the best of the best!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 15, 2007)

Well it takes it's time to be released.. you can expect quality for that ...


Lol at Hoenheim and the Homunculus getting surprised...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 15, 2007)

I got a little confused at when mustang and hawk were talking lol than i figured out that it was message thing agian lol


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 15, 2007)

Anybody else think that what Mustang said to Armstrong about the flowers could have been some sort of code message?


----------



## geG (Aug 15, 2007)

Probably, yeah. Any time there's small talk between the characters there's usually some hidden meaning behind it.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 15, 2007)

Right.

But it seems weird, they haven't been communicating, that we've seen, recently. And now there are different issues than when they were working together.


----------



## Halo (Aug 16, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I got a little confused at when mustang and hawk were talking lol than i figured out that it was message thing agian lol


 I pretty much zoned out midway through and figured it must be cryptic talk so eventually Mustang will decode it, might as well just skim that part.


----------



## ydraliskos (Aug 16, 2007)

Halo said:


> I pretty much zoned out midway through and figured it must be cryptic talk so eventually Mustang will decode it, might as well just skim that part.



Same  I just skipped the bullshit. Tho I thought that the secret message would be in the tapping of the feet, the mugs, the moving of the hands etc (Bene Gesserit old tricks)


----------



## silly (Aug 16, 2007)

I have seen anime & movie, but didnt read manga, does it still continues ? or just ends where epi. 51 end?


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 16, 2007)

spaZ said:


> I got a little confused at when mustang and hawk were talking lol than i figured out that it was message thing agian lol



Yeah, same here.


----------



## Jeltz (Aug 16, 2007)

sukaiditenahuj said:


> I have seen anime & movie, but didnt read manga, does it still continues ? or just ends where epi. 51 end?



Manag is still running and the anime left the manga plot somehwere in the middle of the anime. With its totally different plot after the the first volumes it is certainly worth a read.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 16, 2007)

sukaiditenahuj said:


> I have seen anime & movie, but didnt read manga, does it still continues ? or just ends where epi. 51 end?



The anime starts to diverge from the manga at around episode 2.  The manga is completely different, and way better.  If you're going to read it, you'd better start from the beginning, though.


----------



## geG (Aug 16, 2007)

Well the anime and manga follow the same path for a while but still differ on key points. After the Greed arc the manga and anime split entirely.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 16, 2007)

The flower talk was definitely a coded message.

I enjoyed this chapter and the bit about Hoenheim was interesting to say the least.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 16, 2007)

Hyouba said:


> The anime starts to diverge from the manga at around episode 2.  The manga is completely different, and way better.  If you're going to read it, you'd better start from the beginning, though.



Episode two?
More like, 30 or something.
I know Hughes dies in 24, so a little after that.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 16, 2007)

Can I have the link to the new chapter, please.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2007)

Jetstorm said:


> The flower talk was definitely a coded message.



if not a coded message its definately got some underlying meaning, we've seen how Roy's used flower shops before



> I enjoyed this chapter and the bit about Hoenheim was interesting to say the least.



definately, I wonder if there might be more flashback next month



Hell On Earth said:


> Can I have the link to the new chapter, please.



learn to look >_<


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm lazy.....


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 16, 2007)

Hell On Earth said:


> I'm lazy.....



So lazy that you can't check one page back? 



Lazlow said:


> Scan from MangaMonkeys


----------



## Kuroro (Aug 16, 2007)

Geg said:


> Plus, the Flask guy and Pride have different speaking patterns. Unless Pride just developed his polite speech so he could pose as Bradley's son and keeps it even when speaking to the other homunculi.


I see.  Thanks for the info.



Geg said:


> He looks awesomely creepy in that tux though.



Agreed.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't see why Mustang knowing about selim could be such a turning point... it's not like mustang can do something... i was expecting such a better clifthanger... like what is hoenheim(SP?) doing now... and what is father going to accomplish with the five... i guess is another month of tit teasing


----------



## tictactoc (Aug 17, 2007)

Well... Pride is the "original" homonculus. So it should normally be him in the flask. And since Father was sleeping in the chapter, it's clear that the flashback was his dream. However we don't know if he's Homonculus or Hoenheim. I'm pretty sure Father was the boy though. Homonculus looked a lot like Pride's original form (when he kills the Brigg soldiers), and for all we know Ed's father could be a clone, since cloning a living being has still been a human fantasy.


----------



## Cipher (Aug 17, 2007)

tictactoc said:


> Well... Pride is the "original" homonculus. So it should normally be him in the flask. And since Father was sleeping in the chapter, it's clear that the flashback was his dream. However we don't know if he's Homonculus or Hoenheim. I'm pretty sure Father was the boy though. Homonculus looked a lot like Pride's original form (when he kills the Brigg soldiers), and for all we know Ed's father could be a clone, since cloning a living being has still been a human fantasy.



You know, I'm kinda leaning towards this.  Remember that it's the Elric's father, not Father, that is described as an 'it' as opposed to 'he.'


----------



## Narome (Aug 18, 2007)

I totaly love full meatl alchemist.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 18, 2007)

lulz Meatl? **


----------



## Narome (Aug 18, 2007)

Opps typo.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 21, 2007)

That issue was awesome

It had everything! Greed! Oliver and More past stories!


----------



## YamiHikari (Aug 26, 2007)

Actually I really loved that chapter!  I mean Hawkeye passing off the message in code was pretty awesome.  I love her character.  And Hohenheim back story?! Yes please!


----------



## Hell On Earth (Aug 26, 2007)

Good chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 26, 2007)

YamiHikari said:


> And Hohenheim back story?! Yes please!



yeah, much needed imo.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Aug 26, 2007)

oh yeah im really looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## Taxman (Aug 29, 2007)

ack...after that wait for zomgfta...they've decided to go on a several month break

-____-


----------



## 1707th hokage (Aug 29, 2007)

anyone know how the FMA movie conqueror of shamballa ends?
if it ends how i think i wish they would've continued the anime.
i mean, they did have another goal at the end of the show.
If the people who have seen it get what i mean.
but what i was asking was, did they solve the whole problem in the movie or what?


----------



## Harley Quinn (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ed and Al both end up in Germany.
If you mean about their bodies, Al does have his, and eventually gets his memories back, but Ed still has auto-mail I believe.




What problem are you asking about?


----------



## Chakra Cyclone (Aug 30, 2007)

The fma anime is good but the manga is definately better


----------



## Beowulf (Sep 5, 2007)

I see the Anime on Adult Swim they are one the Rotted Heart that can out last night


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 5, 2007)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> I see the Anime on Adult Swim they are one the Rotted Heart that can out last night



and a little bit of 





> The fma anime is good but the manga is definately better



FMA Anime Subforum​
Sorry if that sounded hypocritical, after talking about the movie a little.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 7, 2007)

Taxman said:


> ack...after that wait for zomgfta...they've decided to go on a several month break
> 
> -____-



WHAT?! I thought the new chapter is out in a few weeks...:amazed


----------



## spaZ (Sep 7, 2007)

What a month break thats just dumb especially with a monthly manga


----------



## spaZ (Sep 7, 2007)

oh its a sub group i though it was the chapter lol


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 10, 2007)

not only that, there is a FullMetal alchemist pimping project run by Taxman. check his sig if you wanna find it.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

was there a manga for this? i watched the anime.. i really enjoyed it .. but i didnt like the ending


----------



## James (Sep 10, 2007)

maximilyan said:


> was there a manga for this? i watched the anime.. i really enjoyed it .. but i didnt like the ending



Manga is still going. Anime went off on its own storyline early on in the series and made up many ideas that aren't in the manga, though the basic premise and characters are all from the manga, as are most of the shocking moments.

If you want to read the manga you have to toss out most of your thoughts about the anime and start the manga from the beginning though, as so much is different.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> I'll PM you the links. If anybody else wants them, I've uploaded the whole manga up to date. Just request.



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay ahead of you


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 10, 2007)

lmao allow the dude shine for a bit Taxman!


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2007)

hard to do when I've had everything uploaded and updated since October of 2005....<__<


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 10, 2007)

omg since 2005?! sugoi!!!


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 12, 2007)

Any signs of the latest chapter?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2007)

well its out in japan...

*the last days of xerxes*



--

but thats about it in terms of scans.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 12, 2007)

No raw yet?


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, we´ll see the past of Hohenheim!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> No raw yet?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





moridin said:


> but thats about it in terms of scans.




**


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 12, 2007)

raw [GFX-BETA]Kodomo no Jikan OVA[DVDISO]
[m.3.3.w]School Days 11 - Everyone's Makoto [4E3178C1].avi


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 12, 2007)

Haohmaru said:


> raw [GFX-BETA]Kodomo no Jikan OVA[DVDISO]
> [m.3.3.w]School Days 11 - Everyone's Makoto [4E3178C1].avi



Thank you sir


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 12, 2007)

No problem . Really interesting chapter. Can't wait for a translation.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG! Is Father the original Homunculi then?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh my God thank you! 

I can't wait to find out more about Hoenheim.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Sep 12, 2007)

that chapter was awesome. the last two pages made me drop some bricks.

AWESOME. we FINALLY know how it all werks. =-D


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



jaysis

the flask was father and hoenheim is the freaking philosophers stone

officially mindfucked


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kinda had a feeling that Homunculous was Father but wasnt too sure because they seemed too different...

But Hoenheim being the fucking PHILOSOPHER'S STONE I did not expect.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 12, 2007)

interesting new chapter... just gotta wait for trans now!


----------



## The Sentry (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow i knew Hohenheim was the philosophers stone. He only has half of it though. Hohenheim knows xingese alchemy so he might be the sage from the west and Father is the sage from the east. I say this because Hohenhiem knew original alchemy and as far as we know Father never learned xingsese


----------



## El Torero (Sep 13, 2007)

Translation by HisshouBuraiKen:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1:
Side: Having received a name from Homunculus, Hoenheim is now gaining knowledge...learning how read, write, and...

SFX: Scrape scrape scrape
Hoenheim: This is "Sun".

Kid: Like this?
Hoenheim: Right.
And this is "Moon."
Kid: Hey, how do you write "Fish?"

Hoenheim: This way.
And if you write this, it says, "Catch three fish."

Guy 1: Man, being able to read and write sure is neat.
Guy 2: Yeah, smarts make it harder for the masters to put one over on you.

Guy 1: When and how did you learn all this, anyway?
Hoenheim: Wouldn't you like to know!

Page 2:
Hoenheim: I'll show you guys how to add numbers tomorrow, okay?
Guy: All right, thanks!

Master: HEY!
What do you greasy little slackers think you're doing?

You worthless scum, you want me to give your next meal to the dogs?
Hoenheim: Ack! I'm sorry, Master!

Master: Can you write?
Hoenheim: Uhh, yeah...I can read, write, and do basic math...

Master: Well, I'll be.
I thought it was strange...the servants have all been getting smarter. So you're the one teaching them, eh?

Page 3:
Hoenheim: In addition to reading and writing, I can do a little alchemy too, Master.
Why don't I assist you in a more useful capacity?

Title: The last days of Xerxes

Hoenheim: "All things are made from one, and all things will return to one."

"In other words, one is all."

"By means of one, we have all. Within one, all things exist."

Page 4:
Hoenheim: "Without the whole, there is no piece."

Flask: You've become a fair alchemist, Hoenheim.
Hoenheim: Not good enough to be anything more than an assistant.

The Master's arm still reaches very far...

I'm so grateful to you.
Flask: For what?

Hoenheim: The things you've taught me are the reason I have such a good life now.
My days as a slave seem so long ago.
Flask: Please, I should be thanking you.

It was your blood that gave me life. In a way, you're like my father.

Small text: Hahaha
Hoenheim: Wow, I don't even have a house or family, and I've already got a kid!

Page 5:
Flask: A family, eh...
It must be inconvenient, being human. Your species is forced to gather in communities and breed in order to survive.
Hoenheim: Don't call it "breeding."

Maybe it seems foolish from your point of view,
but we humans get a lot of joy from friends and family.
Flask: Hmmmm...if you say so...

Hoenheim: What would bring you happiness, then?
Flask: Well...

Nothing luxurious...If I leave this flask, I'll die.
So maybe having my own body, and being released from this container.

Page 6:
Master: Hey!
Did you take him out of the lab again, Hoenheim?

I've got business with Homunculus,
hand him over.

Hoenheim: My apologies.

Master: It seems the King wants to talk to you.
Flask: Oh?

Hoenheim: The king?
What could he want?

Flask: Immortality?

Hrmm...What does a guy with so much power and influence want to mess with that for?
Master: Bite your tongue, Homunculus.

Page 7:
Master: You've been summoned before the King of Xerxes!

Commit another rudeness and I'll smash your flask!
Flask: Oh yeah? That's big talk.

If you try something with me here, won't it be your HEADS that end up smashed?

King: Enough blather.

Immortality.
Is it possible or not?

Page 8:
Flash: Scared of aging, eh?
That's sad, your highness.

Fine.
I'll teach you the secret to eternal life.
SFX: Griiiiin

SFX: Shak
Shak

Page 9:
Farmer: What're you boys diggin'? It's huge!
Worker: An irrigation system!

The King has ordered a gigantic canal to be dug around the entire country!
Farmer: Really?
Maybe our fields will be able to use it, too.

The King of Xerxes sure is a great man.
Even up in his palace, he's thinkin' of small-towners like us.
Wife: Work hard!

Bubbles: I hope they finish soon!
We'll dig our own ditch once it's done!

SFX: Snxxx

Page 10:
SFX: Clop clop

Farmer: What'n tarnation...
SFX: Shuffle

SFX: CREE

SFX: FWOOOOOOM

Farmer: You were digging the ditch...!

Page 11:
SFX: CLOP CLOP
Farmer: Hii!

Wife: Aah-
Aaah-

SFX: FWOOM

Guy: Don't leave anyone alive.
Guy 2: Right.

SFX: Boooooom

Guy: Next up is...

Page 12:
Slave 1: I heard that town to the north, Bodas, got wiped off the map last night.
Slave 2: What happened?

Slave 1: I heard it was attacked by rebels.
They killed everyone and burned all the buildings to the ground.

Hoenheim: Sickening.
Those rebels disgust me, killing everyone in Bodas with no provocation...

Flask: Oh...
How terrible...
Flask SFX: Shhaaa

King: Hurry...

Faster...

Page 13:
King: Faster!

Master: Your Highness.
The "irrigation system",
the Transmutation Circle you desired, is complete.
King: Mm...finally. It took so long...

It's all ready now, right Homunculus?
Flask: Sure it.
Soon you'll be immortal, king.

King: My heart goes out to the people who lived in the towns we had to use...
but now...

Master: Under your wise and compassionate rule, highness,
the people of Xerxes will live in peace and prosperity for all eternity.

Page 14:
Master: Now.
It's time to begin the ritual.
SFX: crackle crackle crackle

SFX: crackle crackle crackle

SFX: crackle crackle crackle
Knife SFX: Slice

SFX: Drip drip

SFX: crackle crackle

Page 15:
ALL SFX: Zuzuzuzu

Hoenheim: Amazing.
The King's really going to become immortal!

This is the dawn of a new era!

Page 16:
SFX: ZUZUZUZU
King: Ooh...is this...

King: Immortali-?!
Master: Rrgh!

King: What is it?
What's wrong?!
Master: Khagh!

King: Guh-
Mmph-

No...
You said you wouldn't do anything...to us...
SFX: Slide slide slide

Horses: NEEEEEEEEI!

People: GHA-
URGH-
KHARGH
SFX: ZUZUZUZUZUZUZU

Page 17:
ALL SFX: Zuzuzu
Hoenheim: What is this?!
What's happening!

Homun-

What have you done?!

Flask: YOU are standing in the true center of the Transmutation Circle.
And I'm going to use the blood that you've given me to open the gate.

We stand together at the center of all things.
My blood kin, Hoenheim.

Page 18-19:
SFX: BZZT-
RRRRUMBLE

GHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO-

Page 20:
SFX: DODODODODODODODODODO

Page 21:
SFX: BZOOOOO-

Page 22:
Hoenheim: Ugh...
What...

Why's it so quiet?
Someone...

Anyone...

Page 23:
Hoenheim: They're...they're all dead.

Someone...

Willard?
Mehitilt?
Reinmyle?
Tony?!
Mayo?

What is this...

Someone...
Please, answer me...

Page 24:
King: You're wasting your time.
They've all had their souls ripped out.

Hoenheim: Your majesty!
You're safe!
How do I look?

I tried to take the form I thought would be most appropriate...

What about YOUR body?
Does it feel good?

Page 25:
Hoenheim: You're...
me...

Page 26:
Father: I used the data from your blood to make my new "container"...
Aaah...
I finally have my own feet to walk on.

Hoenheim: Is...
is that YOU, Homunculus?!
I have no idea what happened?
What do you mean, does my body "feel good?"

Father: Close your eyes, and focus on your inner thoughts.

As thanks for your blood, I gave you a name.
I gave you knowledge.

And now...

Page 27:
Father: I've given you immortality.
In exchange for the souls of every citizen in this country.
Small bubbles: Kill me
Kill me
I don't wanna die
No
Kill me
Let me out
Please
I'm scared
Where am I
Please help

Father: Well,
I took half of them for myself, actually.

I'm finally free of that cramped little flask.
Hoenheim: N-

Father: Thank you for everything,
Hoenheim.
SFX: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Page 28:
Small bubbles: Heim...

...Mister...
Mister Hoenheim...

Izumi: Excuse me! You, with the beard!
Hoenheim: Snx-wha?

Izumi: I was right.
You're Mr. Hoenheim, aren't you?

Do you recognize me?

I can't believe I chanced upon Ed and Al's father!
Hoenheim: Same here, I never expected to run into their master!

Page 29:
Hoenheim: Thanks for taking care of my boys.
Izumi: Ahaha! My pleasure!

Hoenheim: I left them without ever really acting like a father...
they keep having to rely on others...

Izumi: Perhaps you should've had a real talk with them before you left?

Hoenheim: No, no...
I was too ashamed.

SFX: KHACK-

Hoenheim: Mrs. Izumi?
Sig: Izumi!
SFX: Cough

Page 30:
Sig: Pills, Pills...
SFX: Hackack
Hoenheim: Are you all right?!

Hoenheim: Mr. Sig, please bring your car over here.
Sig: Huh?
Izumi: It's all right...this happens all the time.

Hoenheim: I know a fair amount about the medicine,
and you are NOT all right.

Hurry!
Sig: R-right!
SFX: Step

Page 31:
Hoenheim: Mrs. Izumi...

You saw the Truth, didn't you?

What did you sacrifice?

Please don't try to hide it from me.
I assure you, I'm not one of "those" alchemists.
And as I said, I have some knowledge of the healing arts.

Of course, they're Xingese skills, so you may think them suspicious.
Izumi: Xingese?

Page 32:
Izumi: It took some of my insides.
I tried to resurrect my dead child,
and ended up with a body that could never bear children again.

Hoenheim: I see...
Mmm...
Yes...
Izumi: Cough

Hoenheim: Mrs. Izumi,
has the military tried to contact you recently?
Izumi: Well, the Fuhrer came once, trying to persuade me to become a State Alchemist. I refused, though.

Hoenheim: Good.
Hold still.
Izumi: Hmm?

Page 33:
SFX: Poke splurch
Izumi: Wha-

Page 34:
SFX: Bzzzrt

SPLUCSH

SFX: WHAM

Sig: Izumi!
Hold on!

Page 35:
Sig: Izumi!!
Izumi: Calm down, dear.
I'm fine.

...I can breathe so easily.
Small bubble: Cough
Sig: Are you insane? He stabbed you in the gut!
Let me see the wound!

Izumi: There...
is...none.

Hoenheim: As the flesh you lost is a symbolizes your sin, I can't return it...
Small text: Ouch.
Hoenheim: But　I've rearranged your insides to improve blood flow.

Mrs. Izumi,
You mustn't fall yet.

Izumi: Hoenheim...
What on Earth ARE you?!

Page 36:
Hoenheim: "A monster"...
is what I'd normally say, but I'll tell YOU the truth.

I'm the Philosopher's Stone
given the form of a man, and the name "Van Hoenheim."
Side: The Philosopher's Stone, eternally sought, eternally desired. Is it's true form Ed's father, Hoenheim?!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 13, 2007)

thanks for findin the trans Diego!


----------



## spaZ (Sep 13, 2007)

awesome thanks for the link


----------



## Yamazaki (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## YamiHikari (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you!!!

What an amazing chapter all around!


----------



## General Mustang (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the link!! Awesome chapter!


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Sep 13, 2007)

hohenheim is such a badass. my god, whut an awesome chapter.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 13, 2007)

That was actually really awesome. I didn't really like Hohenheim before, but now he has a cool back story, plus he helped to heal Izumi. <3
Arakawa is definitely creative.


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think he literary is the stone but more like the stones inside of him since he was human once.


----------



## Halo (Sep 14, 2007)

Pretty good chapter and now the names that he was uttering a few chapters back makes sense. I didn't expect him to actually be an inhabitant of Xerxes though, that was surprising.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 14, 2007)

Holy Jesus Hoenheim Christ!...


... damn this is how you write a story...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome chapter. And Hoenheim being the philosopher's stone....O___O


----------



## Ramentastic (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome chapter. I had a feeling that the flask was Father, but hoenheim being a philosopher's stone? wow
Arakawa>>>Kishimoto


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2007)

Great chapter. But am I the only one who thinks that Hoenheim's statement at the end wasn't as true as it sounded? Forgive me if I mix some anime facts up with canon, because I watched & read it all recently.

The philosopher's stone is made by the sacrifice of a large amount of human souls, therefore it is possible for the stone to be made many times over..so is Hoenheim *the* philosopher's stone or *a* philosopher's stone?

By the way, does anyone know how the small philosopher's stones (that the state alchemists were using in the Ishvar war, the ones which Kimblee keeps eating lol) were made?

With this revelation, is it possible to gauge who is stronger between Hoenheim & Homunculus? Is Hoenheim a definite immortal this time?


----------



## spaZ (Sep 14, 2007)

the stone is really just inside of him like father did to him he even said it during this chapter


----------



## Cipher (Sep 14, 2007)

Dude... I always manage to forget how awesome FMA is after about 15 days, so I'm constantly amazed at each new chapter.


----------



## Bender (Sep 14, 2007)

I WAS LIKE "WTF!?  "eek"  as soon as I read this chapter.


The  homunculus in the flask was father? 

HOENHEIM THE PHILOSOPHER'S STONE?!?!?  


Alright, now I am officially freaked out.

I thought that was Pride but  damn I did not expec Father to be that dude!  HOLY SHIT!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 15, 2007)

okay wait, so the thing that was behind pride when he was talking to mustang's assistant was Father?


----------



## Kuroro (Sep 15, 2007)

As usual, FMA "pwns". .  Anyway, it's good to see how Van Hoenheim became "the philosopher's stone", and it'll be interesting to see what eventually happens down the road.


----------



## Lenalee (Sep 16, 2007)

Hard to believe Hohenheim used to be a slave. .-.
Anyway, the whole chapter was really "Wow"-worthy. It makes me think that Hohenheim may somehow later help Alphonse get his body back, being the stone and all.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Sep 16, 2007)

I would love it if what Hinamori said happened. Hohenheim and Al don't really like, interact enough. So if he did that it would be almost cute in a father-son kinda way.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 17, 2007)

wow, imagine looking all over the world for something not knowing that daddy had it all the time! XDDD

okay, even if they knew he did, the would not have known where he was!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2007)

FINALLY caught up and at a crucial point.  This chapter was just a huge shock and am so excited for next month's.  The history on Van Hohenheim was so great and unexpected.  Even though it's a monthly the wait is ALWAYS worth it.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yeah..this manga is incredible. It's definitely worth the wait, but I just hate waiting an entire month.


----------



## Geou (Sep 18, 2007)

Definitely an unexpected twist... just reminds me of how amazing this manga is. I wonder how things are going to progress now... I remember Arakawa commenting on how this manga is supposed to end up around 80 - 100 chapters...


----------



## Rynoa (Sep 21, 2007)

Hinamori said:


> Hard to believe Hohenheim used to be a slave. .-.
> Anyway, the whole chapter was really "Wow"-worthy. It makes me think that Hohenheim may somehow later help Alphonse get his body back, being the stone and all.



I don't think he can, atleast at this point. He wasn't able to return Izumi's organs because of her sins. So he won't be able to help Al or Ed either. Only if there's a twist to it. It has to be, since father came up with a real body to him, so it's possible to create human flesh it seems...


----------



## Ninjaguiden (Sep 22, 2007)

FMA is a really great manga! Shame the anime isn't quite as good...

I once again purpose my idea of the ultimate team of win:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gai+Franky+Armstrong, who could stand before them?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 22, 2007)

For a second, I thought Hohenheim was going to kill Izumi


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 8, 2007)

I hope this chapter we get to see Mustang finally planning to overthrow the government...


----------



## carnage (Oct 8, 2007)

He didnt overthrow the government in the anime though right? he just killed the humonculei furhor


----------



## Taxman (Oct 8, 2007)

stop trying to compare it to the anime at this point....they are going to end differently

but btw...after he killed the fuhrer in the anime, they developed a democracy


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 8, 2007)

Taxman said:


> stop trying to compare it to the anime at this point....they are going to end differently
> 
> but btw...after he killed the fuhrer in the anime, they developed a democracy



So you don't think Mustang is going to try and take out the fuhrer? With all these humuncolus running around characters like scar, Ed, AL, Izumi, and Mustang all have to take one out. I know your be like "you dont know that now shut up before i call your mother"  But this manga follows the same rules of all manga... first we learn about something then we watch it die.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 8, 2007)

Roy already took out Lust...

Roy cares more about Envy who he's still needs to realize is the one that killed Hughes...if he's going to kill any of the other humonculi, it's going to be envy.

people have been saying that Ling will over come his greed side and take out Bradley for what he did to Ran Fan....


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, I can't wait til Mustang finds out Envy killed Hughes.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 8, 2007)

If any humonculus would survive it would be Envy, Humonculus are tortured by their existence and since Envy killed Hughes and did numerous other evil deeds (enjoying them all) , death would be to easy for him and will most likely he will end up stuck somewhere for eternity.


----------



## YamiHikari (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone knows the next release date.  It's like second Tuesday or second Thursday when we get it, but when is it supposed to be released?  Thanks.


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

did winry and al have sex in the manga yet


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

...with a tin can?


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

haha spaz yeah good one lol.

I meant have winry and edward had any sexual relations yet even a simple kiss?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

nope nothing just that i think ed knows that he likes her now


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

shes going to be killed in the manga


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

...what makes you think that? shes really not in any danger


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

one of the humonculei will get her


----------



## spaZ (Oct 9, 2007)

I doubt it that would be dumb to kill her off since she really hasn't done anything wrong and shes to innocent.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 9, 2007)

no...........don't even expect the raw for another day or so


----------



## carnage (Oct 9, 2007)

could probably find the raw somewhere on japanese p2p programs


----------



## Buster (Oct 9, 2007)

I just started watching it, it's good. Nice sense of humor and action. But how many episodes does it have? Also is Full Metal Panic the sequel or something?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 9, 2007)

OK. I never look at RAW's anyway, especially not for something I've been waiting a month for. 



Taxman said:


> Roy already took out Lust...
> 
> Roy cares more about Envy who he's still needs to realize is the one that killed Hughes...if he's going to kill any of the other humonculi, it's going to be envy.
> 
> people have been saying that Ling will over come his greed side and take out Bradley for what he did to Ran Fan....


 
IMO Ling/Greed shouldn't be strong enough to kill Bradley. I mean remembering back to how badly he beat the last Greed..



Zachy said:


> I just started watching it, it's good. Nice sense of humor and action. But how many episodes does it have? Also is Full Metal Panic the sequel or something?


 
This is the thread where we discuss the manga. You saw the Full Metal Alchemist anime; you can go to discuss it here.

FMA Anime Subforum

And Full Metal Panic is a completely original anime, unrelated to Full Metal Alchemist.


----------



## Buster (Oct 9, 2007)

Snake_108 said:


> This is the thread where we discuss the manga. You saw the Full Metal Alchemist anime; you can go to discuss it here.
> 
> FMA Anime Subforum
> 
> And Full Metal Panic is a completely original anime, unrelated to Full Metal


Oops my bad, sorry.


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 11, 2007)

The raw for chapter 76 is out now.

Fullmetal Alchemist 76 RAW


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

hmmm Not that great of a chapter really


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 11, 2007)

carnage said:


> hmmm Not that great of a chapter really



Well a good chapter for you means Ed and Winry getting it on.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 11, 2007)

^ thank you!!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh thanks for the Raw!


----------



## geG (Oct 11, 2007)

My reaction to this chapter is basically OH SHI-


----------



## carnage (Oct 11, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> Well a good chapter for you means Ed and Winry getting it on.



Or at least something i didnt expect has to happen for a good chapter for me


----------



## El Torero (Oct 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



LoL, Absalom from One Piece, and one guy of the movie of the Planet of the Monkeys are attacking Ed


----------



## Botzu (Oct 11, 2007)

so is the FMA manga alot different then the anime?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah and its alot better to


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Oct 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



EEEEEEED~! D-= 

when i saw him there with the pole i shat bricks.


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 12, 2007)

Botzu said:


> so is the FMA manga alot different then the anime?



So much so you may as well start from the beginning.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 12, 2007)

oh noes! Ed!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 12, 2007)

^ you're the best!!


----------



## spaZ (Oct 12, 2007)

It was a alright chapter though there was kinda lots of useless talking going on, but at the end I wouldn't be surprised if someone ends up saving Ed.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Decent chapter, we got near confirmation that Hoenheim is the Sage of the East.

The ending was crazy .. Ed is in some shit ! I don't see Xing's alchemy being good enough to fix that.  ... only one solution. Full body auto-mail to make him the real Full Metal Alchemist!


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 12, 2007)

Kimbley: man of a million trump cards


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm surprised no one is talking about Ed's connection with Al's soul.


----------



## Zarquon (Oct 13, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, I know some homunculi who are not going to be happy with these recent developments. 
The only one I can imagine saving him is pride, no one else would be able (in a realistic way) to get there in time, unless Ed landed on top of the philospher's stone and it magically keeps him alive.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Ed and Al are probably connected because Ed used him self to bind his brothers soul to the armor.


----------



## angel333 (Oct 13, 2007)

This is one of the best FMA chapters, In my opinion anyway.   Arakawa set this up awhile back with showing Ed seeing two doors when he got out of Glutony's stomic and Showing Al's body there.  Thinking on it, and knowing that Al's is connected to Ed's and getting it's nutriatiants, and such it requires from Ed, it makes real sence that if Ed dies, Al's body/soul would also be affected in some manner.  The Humuculi will not be happy with Kimbly since he would be taking two of their sacrifices which would really slow down their progress.  I also wonder who will be the one to find him (and more then likely save his life).  Scars group would be my guess but we'll have to wait until the next chapter.  It is going to be a really long wait till next month cause I want to know what happens to Ed now but that is not going to happen.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

Stupid Naive Ed serves him right for not killing when he had the chance. Hopefully his mind has been changed and he will kill Kimbley


----------



## spaZ (Oct 13, 2007)

Hes one of those characters though that doesn't really kill but more beat up to win.


----------



## The Sentry (Oct 13, 2007)

Yup and that is his downfall. Ed is an idiot.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 13, 2007)

well...Ed has made a funny step toward ruthless killing machine and not idealistic kid. In the  end Ed needs to get owned hard, like he did now, for that transition to happen.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 15, 2007)

whoa... what will happen next!?... ...


----------



## Sirius (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anybody know what manga chapter the anime and manga start to go on different paths?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Just read from chapter 1 its a lot easier that way.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

Eh..stupid cliffhanger. Its a good one though, I wish this werent a monthly


----------



## Sirius (Oct 21, 2007)

spaZ said:


> Just read from chapter 1 its a lot easier that way.



Yea thats what i've been doing, up to like 29 now and it all still seems pretty much the same.


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

Its good to see it over again than it doesn't get confusing a little later on.


----------



## Taxman (Oct 21, 2007)

you won't be thinking that way by the end of 30...


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Oct 21, 2007)

I heard that this manga is ending really soon. That a fact?


----------



## spaZ (Oct 21, 2007)

I have no idea doesn't really feel like it will end any time soon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 22, 2007)

I think Ed uses the Stone that Kimbley dropped...somehow


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2007)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> I think Ed uses the Stone that Kimbley dropped...somehow



ah, i forgot about that stone! i hope he uses it!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 25, 2007)

is there an fma pimping project section, id like to start reading this one again


----------



## Taxman (Oct 25, 2007)

yes...there's an FMA pimping project...you'll just have to request to join the outskirts trading post membership


----------



## Castiel (Oct 25, 2007)

Fire Fist Ace said:


> Stupid Naive Ed serves him right for not killing when he had the chance. Hopefully his mind has been changed and he will kill Kimbley



I still expect/hope that it's Scar who kille Kimble, though after his recent conversation with Winry I wonder if he'd still go for the idea.



Sirius said:


> Does anybody know what manga chapter the anime and manga start to go on different paths?



They split roughly around volume 7. Although parts of volume 11 are used in the anime.  But the manga is definitely seperate when the Xingians are introduced in volume 8


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

why does it take so long for the chapter releases


----------



## Taxman (Nov 4, 2007)

because the magazine it's published in only comes out once a month....


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 4, 2007)

man i cant wait tht long


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 4, 2007)

FMa is really good like  naruto but it really short


----------



## Castiel (Nov 4, 2007)

so by when should FMA 77 be out?


----------



## geG (Nov 6, 2007)

Around the 10th-12th of each month.


----------



## forkandspoon (Nov 6, 2007)

This chapter will probably have Ed and Al at the gate.


----------



## Life n Discovery (Nov 6, 2007)

omaruchiha36 said:


> FMa is really good like  naruto but it really short



Naruto's been on a messed up streak now.


----------



## omaruchiha36 (Nov 6, 2007)

really good show. in my top 3


----------



## Taxman (Nov 6, 2007)

this is the thread about the manga...not the anime.


----------



## El Torero (Nov 9, 2007)

The next chapter shall go out next week, I guess...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 9, 2007)

Diego Serrano said:


> The next chapter shall go out next week, I guess...



I hope   ...


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 10, 2007)

Full Metal Alchemist is one of my favorite animes of all time. I've loved it for about a year now and I don't care what anybody thinks. It's one of the best.


----------



## Taxman (Nov 10, 2007)

then go to the anime subforum....this thread is for the manga...<__<


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2007)

Caught back up and I must say that Ed's soft heart really cost him here. Not to mention that rod in his body. 

Also from the looks of things Al is linked to Ed. I guess that would make sense since he used his blood for the seal in Al's armor.

*Is probably very late in stating the obvious*


----------



## Bender (Nov 11, 2007)

I can't wait to see what happens to Ed! 

Man, and I hope somebody kills Kimbley. Still can't believe Ed didn't finish him off.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Nov 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HERRAY~! SLOTH AND PRIDE~! =3




can't wait fer translations.


----------



## YamiHikari (Nov 12, 2007)

Translation: *This*

Thanks Manga Helpers


----------



## @lk3mizt (Nov 12, 2007)

YamiHikari said:


> Translation: *This*
> 
> Thanks Manga Helpers



thanks!!


----------



## isanon (Nov 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



is father dying  (reffering to the "hurry" part)

but then he says that the day of reconing is comming 

could it be that he only want to kill aretmis because trisha was an aretmisan ??


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the raw but I will wait for a scan for this manga


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2007)

This chapter wasn't really long or insightful... but it's perfect to set the events that are about to happen... i can't wait for the next one...


----------



## Ork (Nov 12, 2007)

isanon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't quite get this post of yours, Father never Knew trisha, ever.
That was Hohenheim, Father isnt interested in Humans at all, When we say "Father" What we should be saying is "Homunulous" He just looks like Hohneheim becuase he was created from his blood and decided he should look the part too. This is what I understand from it anyway.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 12, 2007)

I wonder what can scare Kimbley if that wasn't enough.


----------



## spaZ (Nov 12, 2007)

Omg chapters out thanks for the link


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 12, 2007)

new chapter lacks Mustangness, but its still win, its getting really exciting now

*Spoiler*: __ 



i wonder what a combination of the rentaijutsus or something, and alchemy will create


----------



## Castiel (Nov 12, 2007)

this chapter seemed too short, but it did pique my interest for what comes next


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Nov 13, 2007)

One of the possibilities is using the giant transmutation circle created by Sloth for their own purpose.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 13, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> this chapter seemed too short, but it did pique my interest for what comes next



No, it really was too short, at 32 pages =/ 


Series probably ending, and the climax is the Briggs showdown


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh yay new chapter out


----------



## RockLee (Nov 13, 2007)

For fear of getting spoiled, I've not read the thread. I'm still DLing the scan (thanks FH!).

This is my favorite manga thus far, standing heads and shoulders above my current readings, which are the Shounen Trinity (Naruto, Bleach, One Piece). It easily stands on par with the likes of Death Note, which was excellently written, and Berserk, which is a great, grim, grisly epic tale.

It combines the best of the Shounen Trinity and does stereotypes better than any of the other mangas that I have read. The art is superb. While I really like Bleach's stylized art, I'm amazed at the research that the writer (forgot her name! Shame) put into human anatomy. 

I know that every artist must have at least a rudimentary understanding of the human body, but she goes above and beyond, giving her characters as sense of realism while giving her art a very distinct and stylized flavor. Individual details, like being able to see the ribcage poking through taught skin, to the rippling of a muscle, to the contour of a face or the carcass of a regenerating Sin, it's all meticulously detailed. See Lust's death.

The writing is also excellent, with good pacing, and well placed backstories for each of the characters. She assembles a large cast, across all strata of society and keeps bringing back characters in relevant ways. All of them, except for the very, very minor characters, like joke Yuki, have a developed personality, far more than most other mangas can claim. Naruto also assembles a large cast, but a myopic focus on Sasuke, Naruto, and, for the moment, Pein and Madara have undone all of the great progress found in Part 1. FMA has done none of this, constantly evolving characters and changing their roles when needed in an elegant and natural manner. Winry went form being the standard female support, pretty but not much else, with a fiery attitude, to a character that has challenges and overcomes them, with geniune worries and cleverness that surfaces at the appropriate times (her escape with Scar). And Scar! Look at him. Much more than the faith-driven assassin we knew back in the early days, his backstory and motivations give him depth, even if he does remain, at his core, that assassin. 

And powerups. That standard that Shonen must include in one form or another, and is terribly implemented. DB's sequel, DBZ, stands as a warning to mangaka of the danger of mindlessly introducing power levels, transformations, and massively increasing the power of the heros and villains. One Piece has managed to become more ridiculous as time goes on, but everything in there is ridiculous, so it saves itself. It's never taken itself seriously in terms of powers, trying out everything under the sun. Naruto is walking a fine line, where it's close to stupidity (Sasuke) but still on the sane side of things. Bleach is suffering from DBZ effects (Shikai, Bankai, now Hollowfication). 

The fights in FMA are handled elegantly, with each blow dealing real damage to an opponent. Stabbing someone significantly slows them down, if it doesn't bring them down and out outright. In the case of the Sins, thanks to the regeneration, they can take punishment over and over. But it is still handled well; they can also be killed, or defeated, if they are pummeled strategically, like Greed, Lust, or Gluttony.

Characters that were strong in the beginning are still strong now, and they've just become _cleverer_ in the method of their attacks, not just outright stronger. The recent upgrade we've seen in the human chimeras, but those seem to be rare and a replacement for the cannon fodder soldiers. 

From storyline, to art, to the handling of stereotypes, FMA has done a superb job juggling them all. I would write more on certain things I left out, like the nature of the power ups implemented and other things, but I should study. : p

*Berserk handled it's powerup rather well, I thought. The Berserk Armor certainly gives Gutts a boost, but the aftereffects and the, hell, the effects _during_ battle are painful to watch. I seem to recall the armor putting shards of metal into his broken body in order to set his bones and allow him to keep fighting, with the cost of being in _hideous_ pain and bleeding from most every pore. And the giant cuts in his body.

Oh, and losing his physical senses. That's a big one.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice breakdown. ¬_¬

This chapter seems to signal a near ending of the manga.  Here's to hoping that doesn't happen soon.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 28, 2007)

Can sum1 tell me where I should start from @_@? I finished the anime and i know it strayed from the manga alot. But where should i start now @_@?


----------



## spaZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Just start from the first chapter.


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 28, 2007)

To be honest, I would start from the beginning.


----------



## Sawako (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, just read from chapter 1. You can never have too much FMA.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok ill do that I guess xD

thanks


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump/Does anyone know the release date for the next chapter?  I know it's usually around the second week of the month.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 9, 2007)

at the latest...tomorrow


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 10, 2007)

Still waiting for the next chapter.  But in the meantime, Volume 18 Cover is out.  And Ed is looking a little anorexic.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 10, 2007)

Crimson sure looks nice in that white suit


----------



## El Torero (Dec 11, 2007)

YamiHikari said:


> Still waiting for the next chapter.  But in the meantime, Volume 18 Cover is out.  And Ed is looking a little anorexic.



Who is that shadow?


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 11, 2007)

Pride


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn, no raw yet? Well I guess the average is usually around the 12th.

Still wish this manga was more popular considering how hugely popular the anime is and the fact the manga's storyline kicks its ass completely. I guess the monthly release stops people from being able to discuss it as much though.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 12, 2007)

YamiHikari said:


> Still waiting for the next chapter.  But in the meantime, Volume 18 Cover is out.  And Ed is looking a little anorexic.



Briggs gives what you need to work and live not what you want 

also any raws out yet?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 12, 2007)

no...stop asking.  It'll be out when it's out.


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 12, 2007)

delete your own reply too then you nazi because it serves no other reason than to answer to "spam/agony"

mod oppression rah rah rabble rabble


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2007)

ooh oppression :3

nice volume cover, quite a bit going on in there


----------



## ydraliskos (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah basically I'm just bored, I'm not getting oppressed or anything for real, taxman don't be mad at me 


Also, we're at 18 volumes already eh.. Didn't think FMA would get that far, and it's kind of disappointing. I was thinking about buying the whole series for some time now, but at 18 volumes and climbing, it's getting out budget  reach fast.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2007)

> taxman don't be mad at me



I'll hold him back!



> I was thinking about buying the whole series for some time now, but at 18 volumes and climbing, it's getting out budget reach fast.



Yeah, spiralling costs put many manga series out of my reach D: FMA will definately be in my list for purchase once I have a bit more money though.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 12, 2007)

I still prefer digital scans which remain in the same quality for ages, are easy to segregate, won't be destroyed by reading them or coffee, etc etc. 

Digital world FTW


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2007)

what if you spill coffee onto your computer and damage it beyond repair thus losing your digital scans eh


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 12, 2007)

Got regular DVD backups of everything I do, I need to since I use it for work, no problems. However buying a second copy of volume is quite expensive.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 12, 2007)

*sigh* Raw is coming very late this month 

I wonder in what chapter will FMA finish. It would be very awesome that the manga finishes in chapter 100


----------



## geG (Dec 12, 2007)

I hear Viz makes a lot of mistakes in the translations later on though. Like I remember one where Ed calls Al "Ed!"


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 13, 2007)

The anime is simply amazing all I can say, though the ending wasn't fulfilling. now I'm reading the manga.. hopefully I'd enjoy it too!


----------



## James (Dec 13, 2007)

Just remember to have an open mind right from the beginning and disregard almost all plot details of the anime from your mind.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, they're two separate stories.  Don't expect to find the satisfying ending the the anime!  Expect to be blown away by something much greater.
No in all seriousness don't expect anything, and forget all you think you know.  Then take a look, you'll like it a look better I promise.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Dec 13, 2007)

Snow Princess said:


> The anime is simply amazing all I can say, though the ending wasn't fulfilling. now I'm reading the manga.. hopefully I'd enjoy it too!



The manga shits all over the anime.  There really is no better way to put it.  It is infinitely better.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks!! :WOW


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Dec 14, 2007)

Now we just need translation


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2007)

Man, I'm like 2 chapters behind.  I gotta catch up soon.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hohenheim meeting Roze  And it looks like Envy is going to enter in action in next chapters


----------



## carnage (Dec 14, 2007)

Is the manga like a prequel in any way?


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Dec 14, 2007)

in absolutely no way whatsoever. =o~!


----------



## El Torero (Dec 14, 2007)

I shall leave you the translation 


*Spoiler*: __ 




01
Sidetext: In the explosion, Kimblee disappeared. Also, Ed...!!
Buccaneer: Did I hear right, Kimblee's gone missing?
Miles: Yup.
The blast took out the whole mine.
Kimblee and several others are unaccounted for.
We've been searching ten days and have yet to recover any bodies.
Buccaneer: Hm ... are the "several others" Briggs soldiers?
Miles: They're Kimblee's two henchmen, and
the Fullmetal Alchemist.

02-03
Banner text: We're still on the move!!
This is our strength!!
It's beyond compare!!
FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST CHAPTER 78: The Seven Sins

04
Breda: Is that right...
If the Fullmetal Boss is okay, that's good...
Falman: How are things out West?
Breda: Getting nasty on the Pendleton border.
It's like they're just trying to rack up as many dead as possible, win or lose.
Look, Falman.
It's just like you said, the army charges in, carves everything up and constructs that transmutation circle.
Falman: Have you heard anything from Master Sergeant Fuery in the south?
Breda: We spoke on the phone a little while ago.

05
Breda: He's being shelled by Aerugo and Donbachi troops from the south.
Because we're the bad boys from Mustang's old team
we've been scattered away from our old haunts.
Fuery: Thomas! Hurry hurry!
Quit napping!
Thoma...

06
Fuery: Shit...
Goddamnit!!
I'm gonna make it!!
I'm totally gonna make iiiit!!
Falman: It's bound to be brutal over there, it's another part of the circle.
Good that he's okay too, though.
Breda: Has the Colonel made contact?
Falman: Yes.
He's been getting valuable information from a contact in the Armstrong family.
Breda: I see.
I've got a really bad feeling about the North.

07
Falman: Really bad ... sounds about right.
If the Homunculi aren't stopped from digging that hole right underneath us...
...we could be too late.
Sloth: Ngh?

08
Sloth: Done
it.
Now
can I
quit working, Pride?

09
Rose: Eat up, everyone!
Randomer: Oh!
Rose: Please line up!
Chef: Save me a place.
Customer: I'd like some meat pie this time, Rose.
Rose: It's my own recipe.
Customer: Great!
Old woman: I'm afraid I don't work, but can these children have some too?
Rose: Of course.
For you too, ma'am.

10
Customer: A big bowlful please, Rose-chan.
Rose: No can do. Everyone gets the same.
Hoenheim: Um...
Excuse me...
Me too ... please ...?
Phew, I'm saved!
Thank you!

11
Chef: Where'd you come from?
Hoenheim: I couldn't tell you.
Here and there. I wander about a lot.
Rose: How did you end up in this place...?
Hoenheim: You really want to know?
There's no road to Reole after the insurrection before.
But that doesn't mean there's nothing here.
There's very pleasant food here, for one thing.
Thank you, young lady. That was delicious.
I'm happy to have eaten here.
Rose: Sorry we couldn't offer more...
Hoenheim: No need to be so modest.
The good food and your smiling face seems to give everyone strength.

12
Hoenheim: Since you're so helpful can I ask one more thing?
I'm looking for the church, you see..
Rose: The church?
Hoenheim: Yes. The headquarters of Leto's followers, where the insurrection began.
Rose: In that case...
it's over there.
Hoenheim: ...what's that?
Rose: The alchemist that exposed Leto's priests as frauds transmuted that statue.

13
Chef: It's a major attraction on that street now, like he planned it.
Hoenheim: Uu~~m
Who made that thing? They can't have had very good taste...
Chef: Everything inside that was usable has probably been taken by now.
No one comes in here any more.
Hoenheim: Is there a cellar passage around here?
Rose: No, it's over this way.
The cellar passage...
I know it's around here somewhere...

14
Hoenheim: And this is...?
Rose: A poisoned reservoir.
This is the reason no one comes inside.
Hoenheim: Hmph.
So no ordinary human's crossed this since back then?
Well now.
Rose: !?
Hold...
Chef: Idiot!!
You'll die if you fall in there!!

15
Chef: It's a miracle...
Rose: No, it's alchemy ... isn't it?
Hoenheim: could I ask you to wait inside for me?

16
Hoenheim: I'm afraid there's no way you can come with me.
O~oh.
It's big.
And really well constructed.

17
Hoenheim: ... that was quick.

18
Hoenheim: Uwah!!
Wah!!
---there!!
Ma~an.
Can't you stay put?

19
Hoenheim: How about if I seal you in.
My, my...

20
Hoenheim: Looks like I lose.
Huh?
Yow!

21
Hoenheim: What's wrong?
Not coming any further?

22
Hoenheim: Hmm?
Pride: That form...
Van Hoenheim?
Hoenheim: Somehow it seems this is as far as you can come.
Would you die if you left this place...?
Is there a prescribed line outside which you'll die?
Just like the flask from back then.
You can't move except in this tunnel, and the heart of Central City.
Am I close?

23
Pride: ...
Hoenheim: Dead on, right?
Say something, you big recluse.
Are you mad?
Pride: Wrath and the like
do not exist inside me.
There is no wrath
or lust
or sloth
or greed
or gluttony
or envy...
Such emotions have fled from my Father.
My name is "Pride".

24
Hoenheim: I see.
"Pride," was it?
People have seven sins.
"Lust"; "Greed"; "Sloth"; "Gluttony"; "Envy"; "Wrath";
and finally "Pride".
At the beginning he cut you from himself...
calling you his "Pride".
Forgive me, but he's fashioned your form to resemble his from his time in the flask.
I'd say the name expresses the appearance.
He had fierce pride in that form.
Like Father, like son.

25
Pride: Are you saying you want to see Father?
Hoenheim: There's no hurry.
I'll come, whether or not I'm called.
Tell him something.
Slave number 23 is coming to see him.
He should try not to get too comfortable waiting in Central.
Okay?

26
Pride: Yes.
Father: I shall wait
Van Hoenheim.

27
Rose: !
Chef: He's coming back!
Find anything?
Hoenheim: Yep.
It'd be good if no normal people try and approach this.
Let them know how dangerous it is, if you would.
Rose: Why did you want to go inside there?
Hoenheim: I suppose
to declare war.

28
Soldier: Shift change.
Soldier 2: Wait up! This snowstorm's really bad.
Soldier: Right, I'm off for some of that terrible coffee.
Soldier 2: I'm bushed ... huh?
Soldier: Hey...
Soldier 2: No way...

29-30
Soldier: Wha...
Drachma have declared open hostilities from the north!!
Miles: They finally turned up...
We'll see huge losses from each side on this ground.
Buccaneer: But why the hurry?
Briggs is impenetrable, surely the Drachman army knows that.
Miles: ...

31
Drachman General: Our thanks for the intel concerning the absence of the "Northern Cliff of Briggs"
Master Kimblee.

32
Kimblee: The hands that caused all this are inside that fortress.
Let us begin the battle while those inside are still in disarray from my betrayal.
General: Huff...
Amestris is fighting in the south and west. War is exhausting business.
For eternity Briggs has stood in the way of Drachma. Today we shall capture it.
Kimblee: Yes, this is a declaration of war.
These are no mere flashy fireworks.

33
May: Which! Means!
Rentanjutsu is all about reading the flow of the Dragon's Veins!!
Why don't you get it!!
Clear and sharpen your senses...
Like this!
Al: I can't!!
May: Sure you can!! Go - PA~~~T VA~~~T!!
Al: Teach me the theory first!!
Scar: Sorry for imposing while we hide out.
Villager: What are you on about?
Aren't we both Ishvarun?

34
Villager: You saved us just by bringing a doctor here.
And brought playmates for the kids.
Yoki: Sto ... stop doing that!!
What's that damn Zanpano doing? It's his turn to play!
Chimera guy: He went to get supplies.
Zanpano: I've brought something useful.
Yes, that's right.
My name is Zanpano.
I'm Kimblee's subordinate.
Scar and...
a man claiming to be Doctor Marcoh are in Usbeck to the north. Perfect for an ambush.

35
Envy: Okay, Zanpano.
We guarantee your safety.
How many times have I told you!
Hahaa!! I'm gonna have me some fun!
Sidetext: This is an information leak!? Next issue, the Homunculi draw near!!!


----------



## Six* (Dec 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> Is the manga like a prequel in any way?


you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rose!




Thanks for the trans and the raw!

Short chapter, but definately full of win!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> Is the manga like a prequel in any way?



if you actually read it...you would know...

I'm going to recommend that you stop posting in here until you actually do read it...


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2007)

carnage said:


> Is the manga like a prequel in any way?



Manga is the original story the anime is based on. Anime team decided early on to go their own way and only used a certain amount of manga storyline then made their own ending and changed a lot of the plot. The manga is still going but near the end.


----------



## Gene (Dec 14, 2007)

Rose: Why did you want to go inside there?
Hohenheim: I suppose... to declare war.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2007)

Good chapter better than the previous one.  Nice to resee Rose and Lior for the first time since the beginning.  Also Hohenhime was badass, Pride got bitch slapped.  Also next couple chapters are going to be awesome, finally see more Briggs badassness.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice chapters out now I just need to go and read it lol.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 14, 2007)

Hoenhe... i mean... Slave number 23 owns...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Dec 15, 2007)

pride got owned by a slave...wow


----------



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2007)

Caught up today.  Good shit is going down.


----------



## Volken (Dec 15, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Hoenhe... i mean... Slave number 23 owns...



quoted for the truth. Hoenheim isn't afraid of any homunculus. 

And Kimblee has really started to get on my nerves in the recent chapters.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 16, 2007)

No Olivier or Greed

Fail despite the great other stuff


----------



## Halo (Dec 16, 2007)

I've been so overwhelmed with work and school, I forgot about this new chapter.

Anyways, I didn't expect to see Rose again, but that was a pleasant surprise. It was also nice to see Mustang's team, minus Havoc. Pride got completely owned by Hohenheim there. Besides that, it was an alright chapter, its more of preparing it for the next few chapters instead since everyone is now declaring war on each other.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 16, 2007)

Pretty interesting chapter at least we got to see van  hoemin or w.e hes called use his powers lol.


----------



## angel333 (Jan 3, 2008)

This was a great chapter. I can't wait to see what happens with the next chapters.  I want to see how this all plays out in the end.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 10, 2008)

Ey guyz. Does the ''not Naruto/Bleach/D-Grayman/Reborn!/Eyeshield...etc this week'' affect Fullmetal Alchemist too?


----------



## Taxman (Jan 10, 2008)

^no...FMA is published in Gangan monthly and not Shonen Jump.


----------



## Freiza (Jan 10, 2008)

hoemin better use some super ultra nice shit....


----------



## El Torero (Jan 12, 2008)

Well, we´ll have the raw between today and the Monday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope more advancement by Ed´s part. In last chapters, Hohenheim was the character which plot developed more


----------



## Hope (Jan 12, 2008)

Diego Serrano said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I hope more advancement by Ed?s part. In last chapters, Hohenheim was the character which plot developed more



I was thinking that too.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jan 12, 2008)

Freiza said:


> hoemin better use some super ultra nice shit....



Yeah, it seems like the trend among immortals is either to become the vilest depraved creature imaginable, or realize that giving people cookies makes them like you


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, still no raw out, but I did find some Japanese spoilers and the title for the chapter is "An Ant Biting a Person". There was a long summary that there was no way I could have translated, but based on the names I could read,


*Spoiler*: __ 



Envy and Marcoh do a lot in this chapter apparently. Their names showed up in the summary more than any other.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Envy doing a lot of stuff in this chapter was predictable since the last page of last chapter. And well, I´m starting to see Marcoh dead in the manga too . Well, it isn´t strange since Marcoh was a captive of Envy


----------



## Taxman (Jan 12, 2008)

days......


----------



## geG (Jan 12, 2008)

What's the dpi mean? Is it just the size of the pages or something?


----------



## Volken (Jan 12, 2008)

Geg said:


> What's the dpi mean? Is it just the size of the pages or something?



Dots per inch. It's the number of colored dots in an inch. Higher DPIs are clearer and more detailed.


----------



## geG (Jan 13, 2008)

Holy shit, I love this manga.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Marcoh killing Envy was something I never would have seen coming, but was still so awesome. I had hoped Mustang would have confronted Envy at least once due to him killing Hughes and all, but eh. Though I guess Envy technically isn't dead since that fish thingy is still alive.


----------



## El Torero (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Hell yeah. Envy was hardly pwned!
It?s over. Marcoh won the manga in this month


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Envy was defeated...holy crap! I can honestly say I wasn't expecting that! I guess he's either dead or seriously weakened given that there's the little fish thing at the end. Perhaps Envy lives but his stone is almost completely drained much like how Gluttony's was after Scar got through with him.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 13, 2008)

Considering the series seems to be rolling to its climax....


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd say that this is it for Envy.

Pride, Wrath, Sloth, Greed, and the "new" Gluttony are left.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's true, but I'd have thought he'd have been one of the later ones to kick the bucket...though he didn't hold as much of an importance to _Ed_ as in the Anime (as Greed has a much bigger connection now) Envy's connection was more to Scar - (who got revenge in the end at least, so I guess it's okay for Envy to die now.




Will Gluttony get a new body you reckon or will the story end or something happen to his stone before then? (I didn't Spoiler this bit as it happened ages ago)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING FUCK! THAT CHAPTER WAS EPIC!


*Spoiler*: __ 



ENVY OWNED! Holy hell that was amazing. Great way for it to end, Envy a little shrimp. 3 down, 4 more to go (Unless of course they bring Gluttony back into the picture)

The Drachma battle was rather anti-climactic as I'd thought we'd be seeing some Helms Deep but still lol and satisfying.

And I fucking loved how that dude double crossed Envy. And Marcoh's revenge is sweet.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Marcoh revenge was pulled out of the ass along with way it was performed. Why hasn't he killed Lust in one of the first chapters or Envy when he kidnapped him. It was easy, just one touch and there is no more of Hummunculi. The whole plan was nice, the way how Envy was tricked and predicted was nice, but the very end was lacking.

What was awesome was Kimbley, but that's natural


----------



## Sannom (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Marcoh revenge was pulled out of the ass along with way it was performed. Why hasn't he killed Lust in one of the first chapters or Envy when he kidnapped him.



Perharps because he didn't have the circle on his hands at that time, this being because he was hiding, not courageous enough to fight the Homonculus. Now he has decided to fight them, that's his real victory here : he fought back.


----------



## Volken (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Thousand Years of Pain FTW


----------



## Mori` (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit fucking epic xDDD

marcoh finally got the resolve to do things, and the statement about his alchemy evolving really was true

what a great chapter.


----------



## Muk (Jan 13, 2008)

a fantastic chapter

thousand years of pain was awesome


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 13, 2008)

Yamato said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sannom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



It could be just like he said, evolved alchemy. Or rather that using the retanjutsu or something or Scar's alchemy he developed a way only recently and having developed that in the time they were doing, it was time for revenge.





volken330 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for lulz.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 that was amazing, I loved how all these characters are slowly coming together and interacting. A billion times better than the anime. Envy being killed by Marcoh (who just leaped way up into the top of my favorite character list) was an awesome scene. Well theres that shrimp which just makes me feel really sad. It's just so vulnerable and it shows that no matter how amazing a homunculous seems it can never beat a real human being. In a fight yea....but you know what I mean.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Marcoh is a badass.

Fucking OWNED


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



about time marcoh grew some balls. the Homoculous always had that weakness. Their not human so their flesh is transmutable.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

why did i took so long to start reading the manga...
Marcoh rules


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 14, 2008)

That was a freakin' awesome chapter. Marcoh ftw! 

I've never liked Kimblee, though I got to say that he was kind of cool this chapter. Silly Drachma. It would be better had we actually seen the battle, but it was amusing nonetheless.


----------



## Springlake (Jan 14, 2008)

2 Homonculus down, 6 to go


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2008)

ombg... that was some owning served right there... and lol at the true form ...


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

I just read the recent chapter. I must say I was pleasantly surprised even if Envy was one of my favourite characters


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

Because of the amount of damage he's done, it seemed that Envy would be one of the main homunculus and last to die. Pride and Greed will definitely be among the last to die though.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, that's because of their role in the manga..

I like the fact that the author has guts to kill off one of the most popular characters. It makes the manga less predictable.


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

Curry said:


> Well, that's because of their role in the manga..
> 
> I like the fact that the author has guts to kill off one of the most popular characters. It makes the manga less predictable.



Kishi and Kubo could definitely learn a lot from her. Half of the characters should have died by now.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Kishi and Kubo could definitely learn a lot from her. Half of the characters should have died by now.



Definitely. It bugs me when the characters are immortal. It makes the whole read predictable and the manga - shallow.


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Kishi and Kubo could definitely learn a lot from her.



Deidara?


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2008)

Come on, it was predictable he'd die.

He already escaped death twice D: 
If Kishimoto killed one of the Rookies, I'd be very surprised.


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

Geg said:


> Deidara?



There's one and he's a villain. Of course the villains will end up dying at some point. It's when the good guys die (especially the guys you care about), that it's a surprise. 

After living on Naruto and Bleach, I read FMA, and I was very surprised that a character like Hughes, obviously someone well liked, died. When I read FMA, I actually know that any character that I like may die at any point. Whenever Roy is fighting, I think, "Damn, he might die here." It's the same for any character, except for probably Ed and Alphonse.

On the other hand, even when Rukia was impaled on a spear, I knew she wouldn't die, and I doubt many did. I have no doubt in my mind that every good guy in Bleach will survive the Hueco Mundo arc. I can't say the same about FMA.


----------



## geG (Jan 14, 2008)

Curry said:


> Come on, it was predictable he'd die.
> 
> He already escaped death twice D:
> If Kishimoto killed one of the Rookies, I'd be very surprised.



I was just referring to him killing off a popular character. He was more popular than Naruto himself apparently


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2008)

Poor Envy... 

Defeated by an old man...


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Poor Envy...
> 
> Defeated by an old man...



Envy's older than Marcoh


----------



## Six* (Jan 14, 2008)

That was an awesome chapter. A bit fast-paced though... but it still did the job. 

I wonder what happened to Ed. and that Xing ninja girl that got an automail...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2008)

but... Envy is not dead ...

he just lost his Philosopher's stone... he has no power at all in that state.. that's why he's crying and tells them to don't look...


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 14, 2008)

Envy's as good as dead. They could just crush him with their bare hands if they wanted to.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 14, 2008)

he has too much information to let it waste like that...

now.. if we get a Envy rescue arc with Greed and Gluttony's comeback...


----------



## Muk (Jan 14, 2008)

i wonder about that

they'll probably squeeze out all the info they can and then discard envy and destroy him.

maybe marcoh even passed down the info on how to destroy the philosopher stone to al

would be cool


----------



## spaZ (Jan 14, 2008)

At least now they can take down the Homunculi a lot easier now since they found have the alchemy to do it.


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> At least now they can take down the Homunculi a lot easier now since they found have the alchemy to do it.



I kind of want to see them do it the hard way. Seeing Mustang disintegrate Lust with pure force and will was one of the best parts of the manga for me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2008)

volken330 said:


> There's one and he's a villain. Of course the villains will end up dying at some point. It's when the good guys die (especially the guys you care about), that it's a surprise.
> 
> After living on Naruto and Bleach, I read FMA, and I was very surprised that a character like Hughes, obviously someone well liked, died. When I read FMA, I actually know that any character that I like may die at any point. Whenever Roy is fighting, I think, "Damn, he might die here." It's the same for any character, except for probably Ed and Alphonse.
> 
> On the other hand, even when Rukia was impaled on a spear, I knew she wouldn't die, and I doubt many did. I have no doubt in my mind that every good guy in Bleach will survive the Hueco Mundo arc. I can't say the same about FMA.



Al and Ed won't die at least till the end. The problem with bleach and Naruto is that death too drawn out for no apparent reason. It serves it's purpose but it doesn't happen with the "wham" FMA deaths give you.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2008)

volken330 said:


> I kind of want to see them do it the hard way. Seeing Mustang disintegrate Lust with pure force and will was one of the best parts of the manga for me.



Well technically the homoculous can't be tanked down by brute force, well except by pure bad asses like Mustang. Marcoh knowledge of the philosopher stone was very believable he would be utter useless plot-wise if all he knew about the philosopher stone was the "human sacrifices = stone" part. And please don't pretend like Marcoh did something new...the homoculous aren't human they can be transmuted.


----------



## Sin (Jan 14, 2008)

spaZ said:


> At least now they can take down the Homunculi a lot easier now since they found have the alchemy to do it.


Yeah, but for people like Pride and Sloth, you still have to get close enough, and those guys would tank you.

I specially can't see anyone holding Wrath down, or beating him physically, in order to do the whole Marcoh-thing.


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Envy's older than Marcoh



Whatever

Defeated by a guy with a back problem seriously PATHETIC


----------



## Sannom (Jan 15, 2008)

> And please don't pretend like Marcoh did something new...the homoculous aren't human they can be transmuted.



When did you see that? The philosopher's stone can be transmuted, not their body directly. Proof is that Scar's human decomposition works on them, while it didn't work on Father. Father and Hohenheim are the ones that can be "directly" transmutable, because they "are" the philosopher's stone. The Homonculus are just "humans" with a stone as their nucleus.

And Marcoh indeed did domething new. We've never seen this before. Yes, people wondered if the stone could be destroyed (I thought Scar would the first one to do it), but we have never actually seen it before. I'm not sure even Father knows how to destroy a stone. I think Scar could do the same trick with the good knowledge, as it is the only thing he needs to use his right arm.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 15, 2008)

no no. Ed transmuted Greed.....Why would Father and Hohenheim be transmutable...that doesn't make sense at all. It has been clear a LONG time ago that Homonculus aren't even human, they look human but they really just dead skin allowed to talk because of philosophers stone.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 15, 2008)

What Ed did to Greed was just Scar's human decomposition but applied to only one element : carbon, because Greed was covered in hardened carbon. He did this to "soften" the armor, not destroy Greed. If a human could do that, Ed could have done the same thing to him.



> Why would Father and Hohenheim be transmutable...that doesn't make sense at all.



They "are" philosopher's stone, so they can be transmuted just like Envy's stone, I guess.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 15, 2008)

Arakawa does not disapoint, so 3 down, 4 to go.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 15, 2008)

> Whatever
> 
> Defeated by a guy with a back problem seriously PATHETIC



A guy with a back problem who probably knows more about the source of a Homunculi's power than just about anyone else in the world (obviously excluding Hoenheim and Father in that sense).


----------



## Freiza (Jan 15, 2008)

their new abilities are pretty awesome.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 15, 2008)

Epic chapter.

But it needs more Ling/Greed ;_;


----------



## Crowe (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow...Didn't see this coming. Scar haven't killed Envy yet so there is still time for "oh noez, lets do some research on him so he can escape" plot twist.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jan 15, 2008)

> Epic chapter.
> 
> But it needs more Ling/Greed ;_;



Quoted for the truth.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 16, 2008)

So Lust, Gluttony, Greed, and Envy have died, but Greed was the only one replaced?


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent chapter. Definitely didn't see that coming.


----------



## Geou (Jan 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> So Lust, Gluttony, Greed, and Envy have died, but Greed was the only one replaced?


Father said he was going to replace Gluttony as well. And also, Envy's not dead yet.

Also, this chapter was great. Fun stuff to read and a nice ending.


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm beginning to miss Edward  he hasn't been around for several chapters and the last time we did see him he was impaled and almost died. Oh well, whenever he pops back on screen it better be good. Also as much as I liked this chapter I somehow felt shortchanged with it being only 37 pages, for a monthly manga I expect at least 40 everytime, but I guess he was tired this month or something.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2008)

Finally read the chapter.  Great overall, but I don't wanna wait another month


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

i stopped at chapter 78.. was there another release after that one?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep, chapter 79 is the latest one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

link please?


----------



## Nagasumi (Jan 18, 2008)

Here ya go:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks!  

*downloads


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 18, 2008)

i didnt like this chapter 
i expected more from envy, hes like my favourite character... and hes one of the most important homonculus; gluttony or sloth could die like this but envy?

..i hope he'll be back; they defeated him in half chapter; and the whole scene with his true body (the little thing) was sad... i hope he'll get a new philosophers stone and poke marcohs eyes out; 

also there should be a reason why they didnt killed him on the spot; i thought scar will crush him at the end;


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 18, 2008)

lol, on the contrary, i absolutely loved it! 

serves that bastard right! 

i was impressed with marcoh!  what he did was similar to what father did on gluttony.

and talking about father.. can't he just bring back envy like he brought back gluttony?


----------



## Sannom (Jan 18, 2008)

> i expected more from envy, hes like my favourite character... and hes one of the most important homonculus; gluttony or sloth could die like this but envy?



He was important but "weak" and too arrogant, too hot-blooded. The fact that everybody wanted to kill him didn't encourage the prospect of a big fight for him.



> also there should be a reason why they didnt killed him on the spot; i thought scar will crush him at the end;



I think they want to know exactly what Father is trying to do, so they can understand what Scarbro's circle means.


----------



## Kellogem (Jan 18, 2008)

Sannom said:


> I think they want to know exactly what Father is trying to do, so they can understand what Scarbro's circle means.




but how will they make him talk? i doubt torturing would work... he wouldnt say more than "dont...look.. at me"

or experimenting on him or something? ..the good guys wouldnt do something like that;

maybe somehow kimbley will vomit the philosophers stone and envy will eat it.. sounds disgusting but could work... in that case envy would turn back to normal, wouldnt he?


----------



## Halo (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally read the new chapter, I hated Envy so I was somewhat glad to see him gone, but it went by extremely fast as well. Everyone wanted to get their hands on him since he was the cause of numerous incidents throughout the storyline. Too bad Roy did not find out that Envy was Hughes' murderer prior to this chapter. Of all the people with a grudge against Envy, I wasn't expecting Marcoh to be the one to kill him in the end, but it was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 19, 2008)

Kell?gem said:


> i didnt like this chapter
> i expected more from envy, hes like my favourite character... and hes one of the most important homonculus; gluttony or sloth could die like this but envy?



Well, Hiromu Arakawa wanted the manga to end soon so the homunculus will be defeated pretty quickly as each chapter passes now.


----------



## hcheng02 (Jan 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Well, Hiromu Arakawa wanted the manga to end soon so the homunculus will be defeated pretty quickly as each chapter passes now.



He's ending the FMA manga? When did he say that? The story doesn't seem close to wrapping up.


----------



## Volken (Jan 19, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Well, Hiromu Arakawa wanted the manga to end soon so the homunculus will be defeated pretty quickly as each chapter passes now.



I hope she won't rush too much with the ending. Having the homunculus defeated so quickly after their strength was portrayed so highly would be quite a letdown. Hopely, there won't be a bad ending would just ruin an otherwise very well-crafted manga.


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 20, 2008)

RIP Envy, twas a good woman that humunculus.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 20, 2008)

> I hope she won't rush too much with the ending. Having the homunculus defeated so quickly after their strength was portrayed so highly would be quite a letdown.



Ah but Envy has never been portrayed as extremely powerful. In fact, he must be the most beaten Homonculus in the manga, as well as the one who got the biggest "WTF, how can they do this???" when Ran Fan discovered how to spot him despite his appearance and when Scar and May used their alchemy to beat him and Glutonny when he thought they couldn't use it  I'm really positive that Wrath will not have such a pathetic ending, unless of course they stab him in the back, since he doesn't seem to have as much regenerative power as his "brothers"....


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 20, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> He's ending the FMA manga? When did he say that? The story doesn't seem close to wrapping up.



Arakawa's a "she," to be exact  She mentioned it somewhere, but I recall Taxman/TBH talking about when she would end the manga and it'll be somewhere around the 80's. Of course, that plan may change..



volken330 said:


> I hope she won't rush too much with the ending. Having the homunculus defeated so quickly after their strength was portrayed so highly would be quite a letdown. Hopely, there won't be a bad ending would just ruin an otherwise very well-crafted manga.



Well, seeing as Marcoh defeated Envy so easily in that one chapter must mean the manga's coming to an end soon.

And I doubt Arakawa's going to let this manga end in a crappy way 



RadishMan said:


> RIP Envy, twas a good woman that humunculus.



Ehh...Envy's a guy, I'm afraid


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 23, 2008)

hey guys, all read up on the manga but im severely confused on a lot of things (i think its because of my keen memory of the anime)




what are the special abilities of each homunculus? 
i know taxman mentioned it but i was wondering if someone could do a quick recap.


also about gluttony. he has a fake gate inside him? have they ever explained what the gate means in the manga? 

also people said that gluttony got messed up but for some reason i cant remember that at all (mustve been when ed and envy where inside him?), can someone link to a scan of his current state?

why did ling choose to be greed? 
never understood that


why has roy mustang been kept alive by the homunculi when he knows their secret?

same with riza...why didnt selim/pride kill her?

what the hell is roy doing in central? 

what is he plotting?

does anyone besides scar have decomposition powers?

does scar have any souls/lives in his arm (like the anime)?

what was scar's brother doing in researching the forbidden alchemy?

who else, besides ed, can transmute without a transmutation circle?

where did the MALE gen. armstrong go?

what was the purpose of the ishvalian war? was there a secret purpose?

is xeres now ishval?

is it just me, or was hoenheim (back in his xeres days) content with the fact that everyone would die to immortalize the king? he didnt seem to mind being there at the ceremony.

is there a map of the FMA world that someone can link me too?

and the last big one is about FMA ALCHEMY:



how many different types of alchemy are there?
where do they originate from?
who created them?
How do they differ? (seems like the only difference is ran tan jutsu is long distance and uses slightly different circles)
what is their source?
i remember marcoh telling the small girl (pei wei?) that the energy is from the movement of the earth's crust but the girl seemed to disagree
this is really the part where i need clarification...stuff on xing, xeres, ishval


----------



## Taxman (Jan 24, 2008)

> what are the special abilities of each homunculus?
> i know taxman mentioned it but i was wondering if someone could do a quick recap.



greed - ultimate shield - can transform body into hard as diamond substance
lust - ultimate lance - can extend her fingers into sharp, lance-like weapons
envy - can transform into anyone
wrath - ultimate eye 
sloth - hulking figure that can take a lot of damage, very strong, was used to create an underground tunnel in the shape of a transmutation circle around amestris
gluttony - can eat anything and never get full.  Has a fake "gate" within him that is able to suck things into his stomach.
pride - ever present in the shadows that he can use to kill people.



> also people said that gluttony got messed up but for some reason i cant remember that at all (mustve been when ed and envy where inside him?), can someone link to a scan of his current state?



He hasn't been seen in a while.  Basically, when scar, mei, ed and al were fighting envy, father, gluttony, and the new greed...Gluttony got killed too many times by Scar that he used up the power of his stone to continue regenerating.  Father took gluttony's stone before it was destroyed and recreated gluttony into a mass of tiny gluttonies.



> why did ling choose to be greed?
> never understood that


Because he wanted to find how to become immortal so that the country of Xing would always have an emperor.  He noticed that since the humonculi are powered by the philosopher's stone, that they were granted with immortality.  Thus, becoming greed would make him immortal and end his search for how to become immortal.



> why has roy mustang been kept alive by the homunculi when he knows their secret?



just like Marcoh, Ed, and Al...Roy is considered a "human sacrifice" that can be used to get to the gate.



> same with riza...why didnt selim/pride kill her?


to use her as a bargaining chip in case Roy ever tried to step up



> what the hell is roy doing in central?


because he's stationed there...lol
He wants to keep an eye on Wrath and Wrath can keep an eye on him.



> what is he plotting?



no one really knows 

He's trying to find someway to take down the central govt from the inside...his plan crumbled though when all of his subordinates were transfered away from central.



> does anyone besides scar have decomposition powers?


all alchemists do...there are three steps:
realization of what the original elements are
deconstruction
reformation

Scar just doesn't go past step 2.



> does scar have any souls/lives in his arm (like the anime)?


if he does, it hasn't been revealed...I highly doubt it.



> what was scar's brother doing in researching the forbidden alchemy?


he was interested in it.....



> who else, besides ed, can transmute without a transmutation circle?


Al and Izumi



> where did the MALE gen. armstrong go?



last time I checked...he's still in central.  He's still a Major...not a General.



> what was the purpose of the ishvalian war? was there a secret purpose?



bloody battle to stain the earth with souls for w/e Father is trying to do.



> is xeres now ishval?


no

Xerxes is closer to Xing



> is it just me, or was hoenheim (back in his xeres days) content with the fact that everyone would die to immortalize the king? he didnt seem to mind being there at the ceremony.


No one knew that that would happen...
Humonculus told them that he wouldn't harm anyone.


> is there a map of the FMA world that someone can link me too?



no...there's only been a map of armestris ever posted...but then you have to go off of what's been said in the chapters of where Xing, Ishbal, Drachma, etc are.



> how many different types of alchemy are there?


There have only been two that were introduced.  Renkinjutsu and Rentanjutsu.  Scars brother was trying to combine the two


> where do they originate from?


Renkinjutsu - Armestris...well..Xerxes I guess...I'm assuming Father was the one that came up with this one
Rentanjutsu - Xing


> who created them?


Philosopher of the East and Philosopher of the West
*speculation of being Father and Hoenheim but not fully known


> How do they differ? (seems like the only difference is ran tan jutsu is long distance and uses slightly different circles)


where they get their power source...rentanjutsu takes power from the overall flow of the environment, while renkinjutsu takes it from souls within the earth.

rentan can also be used for healing purposes.


> what is their source?


see previous answer


> i remember marcoh telling the small girl (pei wei?) that the energy is from the movement of the earth's crust but the girl seemed to disagree


Marcoh was probably told that that's where it comes from...but because it's armestris...it's full of lies.  Mei described it as "squirming" under the earth.


----------



## Fresh Fru!ts (Jan 24, 2008)

I feel bad about saying this, but I've never acutally read the manga.
I heard about it on Adult Swim, and I've been attached ever since; I've seen the anime atleast 3 or 4 times, and can quote something from each episode. xD


----------



## RadishMan (Jan 24, 2008)

Fresh Fru!ts said:


> I feel bad about saying this, but I've never acutally read the manga.



When 75 was released I went about reading everything after the anime. It can be quite numb power-reading all that in a short time, but you definitley should.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 24, 2008)

^ and you should have read everything from the beginning not just where the anime ended!  there are lots of differences!


----------



## adam5aby (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for all the answers taxman!

guess that answers everything...i remember a chapter where they were at that temple were xeres existed. it was in the middle of the desert. that was closer to xing than isvhal?

also for this question: "does anyone besides scar have decomposition powers?"

in the anime, scar was unique for being only able to decompose. it was as if most alchemists couldn't stop it at the decomposition part (but then Ed miraculously used it on the prison guard in the anime-only once though).

so my question is: who can intentionally do the decomposition and stop at that stage?


i think it's really strange that homunculi are immortal. you would think they can only live up to the point where they used all the human lives that they took...in other words, their lives are still finite.



and is there any word on zomgfta...i heard they took a 6 month break...so does that mean franky house is the new standard? or TMI?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 24, 2008)

I started to read FMA this month and I have finally reached chapter 79, and wath I have to say is WOW!

the manga surely PWNS the anime good, and Winry seems to be alot more important than in the anime and has more character etc...


----------



## Sannom (Jan 24, 2008)

> in the anime, scar was unique for being only able to decompose. it was as if most alchemists couldn't stop it at the decomposition part (but then Ed miraculously used it on the prison guard in the anime-only once though).



In fact, I don't think that the alchemists can't use decomposition alone, Marcoh proved it (and we can say that Mustang uses it too in a way, when he takes hydrogen form water, he "decomposes" water). But an Amestrian alchemist still needs circle, even for decompostion, and one circle is good for only one kind of material. For them, who focuses mainly on creation, it's a waste of time to consider decomposition as an end instead of a step.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jan 24, 2008)

I love FMA!
Anime and Manga.
Although the Anime ending sucked, IMO.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 24, 2008)

> guess that answers everything...i remember a chapter where they were at that temple were xeres existed. it was in the middle of the desert. that was closer to xing than isvhal?



Isbalans were there to kidnap someone to hold ransom since they had been displaced from Ishbal; however, Lt. Ross was there to go to Xing.  It's closer to Xing.



> in the anime, scar was unique for being only able to decompose. it was as if most alchemists couldn't stop it at the decomposition part (but then Ed miraculously used it on the prison guard in the anime-only once though).
> 
> so my question is: who can intentionally do the decomposition and stop at that stage?



scar was unique because he _couldn't_ do that last step...he could do the first two, but not the third.  All alchemists can do all three and stop at whatever one they want, but they don't see destruction as a final step.  They all can do it, they choose not to because that's not their purpose.



> i think it's really strange that homunculi are immortal. you would think they can only live up to the point where they used all the human lives that they took...in other words, their lives are still finite.



They only use the power of the stone to regenerate....if they don't need to regen, they aren't using the souls in the stone.



> and is there any word on zomgfta...i heard they took a 6 month break...so does that mean franky house is the new standard? or TMI?


TMI is missing 79, but they were the standard when zomgfta went on break...they were also the standard speed scan.  Don't know about franky house...don't plan on getting them anytime soon.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been slacking hard I even forgot where I left off.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 25, 2008)

Just read chapter 79. Fuck, Envy got owned pretty fucking hard. xD


----------



## geG (Jan 25, 2008)

I don't really like Franky House because their One Piece translations are always so awkward. Then again, almost all One Piece translations are. I think they use Hisshouburaiken for FMA though.


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 3, 2008)

dont know if i asked this before...or if it was really answered


has there been any explanation at to what is beyond the gate?
if so, what have they said?


also can father perform alchemy?


----------



## Taxman (Feb 3, 2008)

> has there been any explanation at to what is beyond the gate?



all knowledge



> also can father perform alchemy?


yes


----------



## spaZ (Feb 6, 2008)

Why would there be a new one? unless they copy the manga 100% I don't see it happening or else it will fail.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 6, 2008)

any spoilers on the new chapter due this month?


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 6, 2008)

I just started reading the manga, it's one of the best i've ever read.


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 8, 2008)

real quick.

for the fma pimping project. i make a post with a request on it and then someone pms me?


the only reason i ask is because i still haven't heard back from anyone since i posted about 5 days ago and i know taxman, who i assumes runs it, has been on the forum since then.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 8, 2008)

^that's what is supposed to happen

I've gotten quite lazy when it's come to my pimping projects considering...I'm really not supposed to be on the forum that much anyway, and I'm the only person that works the FMA one.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2008)

everytime i see a Nagasumi post, i *know* it's a chapter coming up! 

can you please put that on MediaFire??


----------



## Nagasumi (Feb 11, 2008)

Yeah, here ya go. ^^

From this link:


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks!!  

will rep ASAP!


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, Envy's still being a bastard from "beyond the grave" so to speak. The Armstrong siblings meeting and the ending made me laugh though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, me too!


*Spoiler*: __ 



do you think what envy did to Baki (is that his name? ) will be of any significance? he may injected some of his enzymes or whatever into him, slowly taking over.


----------



## Muk (Feb 11, 2008)

translation: Death Note Special One-Shot RAW


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Yoki: Stop, you monster!
> Gaagh...I can't control my body!
> SFX: Wobble wobble
> Envytus: Struggle all you want,
> ...


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


>



lol that shit was so funny! 

Scar turns his head the other way like "don't look at me"

Envy's like this is bullshit!

Someone please give a shit! 

Also it sucks

Tricked a lil girl into reviving his punk-ass


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You gotta love Shrimpy Envy ...


----------



## E (Feb 11, 2008)

i'm only on 70


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Feb 11, 2008)

HOLY SHIT, WHAT AN AWESOME CHAPTER. so awesome.

the end was great. =3


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty good chapter this time. I just hope that Mei wasn't a complete idiot and has some plan to keep Envy away from a stone. I have a feeling that Envy will somehow outsmart Mei and gain his original form. This can't be the end of Envy just yet.

The fuhrer scene was an interesting touch that suggests perhaps there's more to the complexity of the homunculus than it may seem. I thought that scene was particularly well done. 

Who was the old person who showed Armstrong the transmuted bodies? He looks familiar but I don't quite remember who and on which side he is.

And this panel was win.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Feb 11, 2008)

this chapter was hilarious and the and that scene with riza, WOW it seems like he's a much deeper person than I first thought.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 11, 2008)

It seems that Full Metal Alchemist suddenly becomes my favorite manga once every month...  This was an excellent chapter.  I especially loved the Fuhrer's character development.  And I'm interested in what's going on with the "personal army."


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2008)

Can we please discuss the chapter?  I'll start, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



so Homunculi I have feelings huh?  At least the younger ones do, interesting.....
And what will come from Al and Hoenheim's meeting?





Blind Itachi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta love Shrimpy Envy ...



I don't.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2008)

volken330 said:


> Pretty good chapter this time. I just hope that Mei wasn't a complete idiot and has some plan to keep Envy away from a stone. I have a feeling that Envy will somehow outsmart Mei and gain his original form. This can't be the end of Envy just yet.
> 
> The fuhrer scene was an interesting touch that suggests perhaps there's more to the complexity of the homunculus than it may seem. I thought that scene was particularly well done.
> 
> ...



what if Mei is tricking Envy.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 12, 2008)

Chapter wasn't bad, lacked action though. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, the hanging bodies are sorta weird. I wonder what they're for.


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> what if Mei is tricking Envy.



I hope so. I just have a feeling that going back to central is not the right thing. There are the other homunculi there who could easily overpower Mei and retrieve Envy. Even if she does have a plan, that doesn't mean that things will go according to that plan.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 12, 2008)

true, but thats the fun thing about FMA!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 13, 2008)

great chapter, i really want to see how everything plays out, we still dont know about what happened to ed... i think dr. marco's ogonna play the role of the 'homunculus killer', or at least tell ed how to kill them. lol at envy the shrimp, loved fuhrer scene, and cant wait to see what happens in the meeting between al and hoenhiem.


----------



## adam5aby (Feb 13, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Chapter wasn't bad, lacked action though.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




uhhh. i thought that it was clearly for making an army.


the whole mystery as to why there's a big transmutation on amestris has been finally revealed. man, i would wish it was something better than that. seems as though the homunculi that exist would be enough to take out all of amestris.

also, this whole keeping lt. riza alive thing and everyone else that knows about the fuhrer (while he knows that they know) is kind of pissing me off. i don't see why the killed hughes when he found out but didn't kill mustang or hawkeye?

makes no sense.

also, it's really marcoh and scar's fault if envy comes back to normal. who would give a deadly beast (that tried to kill yoki--in his shrimp state!) to a little girl?


----------



## Sannom (Feb 13, 2008)

> i don't see why the killed hughes when he found out but didn't kill mustang or hawkeye?



Hughes never found out about Wrath, he just discovered things about the Amestris-sized transmutation circle.



> also, it's really marcoh and scar's fault if envy comes back to normal. who would give a deadly beast (that tried to kill yoki--in his shrimp state!) to a little girl?



Scar gave Envy to May hoping that it woud be enough for her to go back to Xing. He didn'd think that she would lose some of her "dedication".


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 13, 2008)

An excellent issue, a good dose of humour, character development on different fronts and good plot advances. I personally was bored of last issue since it was just Marcoh beating Envy in a kinda cheesy way but this issue certainly made up for it


----------



## James (Feb 14, 2008)

It was hardly a "cheesy" way, it was actually pretty unpredictable since you wouldn't expect this rotting old man to be the one who finally took down one of the most powerful and dangerous enemies in the series.


----------



## Sea Pirate (Feb 21, 2008)

First post to this thread.

Good chapter. That page with hanging bodies was creepy and powerful.


----------



## E (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm thinking those hanging bodies have the same properties and superhuman abilities as the homunculous, idk, just a speculation


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Feb 21, 2008)

Another great chapter. I wonder how Rose and Winry are gonna get along, and what's up with Hoenhiem. (or however it's spelled)


----------



## Bender (Feb 21, 2008)

Alphonse and Mei got such a cute little relationship 

brings tears to my evil lil eyes


----------



## Ower8x (Feb 22, 2008)

I really want to see what hapens with the Al(+Wriny is there to) and Hoenhiem meeting.
And I am anxious to know what happened to Ed.
Love this manga, by the way.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 23, 2008)

Time for voting for the new Manga of the Month!

I know that this is the FMA thread, but vote for Shin Angyo Onshi anyway.


----------



## adam5aby (Mar 7, 2008)

it's almost that time of the month again


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 7, 2008)

James said:


> It was hardly a "cheesy" way, it was actually pretty unpredictable since you wouldn't expect this rotting old man to be the one who finally took down one of the most powerful and dangerous enemies in the series.



It's cheesy because he was like 'O HAI GUYS! I worked with the stone so much so I know how to destroy it!!!11!!'


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha whenever I see the Mai/Al relationship I keep forgetting Al is a young kid too.

I think the funniest part was when Rose said she wanted to see Ed, and Al sort of laughed at Winry.

Ok how badass is Hawkeye?  She maybe be the strongest female character ever.  To be like, "Yeah I know you're a Homunculus.  What?  You could kill me know.  Want so tea?"   How badass.  At first I was sad she left Mustangs side, but it's turned out much better than I expected.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 11, 2008)

I can see a group forming to combat the humunculus, Al and Eds father couldn't possibly defeat all of them by himself.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 11, 2008)

Where's my chapter?


----------



## adam5aby (Mar 12, 2008)

I want my F.M.A!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 13, 2008)

Please, no more 'Where's the chapter' questions until the scanners have had some time to do something


----------



## The Sentry (Mar 13, 2008)

has the raw come out?


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 13, 2008)

JUST A SPOILER

Link removed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2008)

^ 

that chapter is going to be winsome!


----------



## Nagasumi (Mar 13, 2008)

The raw's out now.

Link removed


----------



## Roy Mustang (Mar 14, 2008)

New chapter is out 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Awesome, Ed's back


----------



## Cipher (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Greedling's back!


----------



## Curry (Mar 15, 2008)

The new chapter rocks


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 15, 2008)

GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED! GREED!


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome awesome chapter, the colour page of ed was wonderful. As was the last page of the chapter.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Great chapter that had some nice panels, even beyond the colored page. Specifically, I was loving the re-introduction of Ed and his miniature fight scene against all of the government officials who'd come calling. The attitude reminded me of the Ed we all know and love, while his style was changed enough to make things a bit more interesting. 

Also, with the Elric boys' father back in their lives, I'm wondering whether or not it's going to be a more lasting relationship this time around. Just thinking back to some of the exposition we've been given, where it was shown that Hohenheim really did care for his boys but never thought that he was good enough to be their father, it seems possible that his sons (particularly Al, due to his close physical proximity to the man) could forge a stronger bond, if they could just get past the man's insecurities. That is, if he doesn't end up sacrificing himself for the greater good or for the safety of his children or for some equally noble/tragic reason.

What I most curious about though is when Major General Armstrong is going to make her move, rather than just playing the part of internal mole.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Mar 15, 2008)

Was it just me, or did Ed without a ponytail look BAD ASS this chapter!


----------



## Lenalee (Mar 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really enjoyed this whole chapter, I have to say. Seeing the interactions between Al and Hohenheim and then Winry and Rose was refreshing; that moment where Hohenheim said he was glad Al trusted him got a big smile out of me.
Seeing Greed!Ling was especially awesome too.  He's been my favorite character, and I realized how much I had missed him when I saw him again. Hope he does something interesting.
Lastly, Ed's introduction was nothing short of badass. And it was _so_ him too. :]






Mullet_Power said:


> Was it just me, or did Ed without a ponytail look BAD ASS this chapter!



He did indeed.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 16, 2008)

Why is Greed so awesome?

Guys help me here, I simply cannot place words to describe the awesomeness that is Him


----------



## Soul Vibe (Mar 17, 2008)

did anyone think of the possibility that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



since Al is with Hohenheim now, who is the Philosopher's Stone, Al could potentially get his body back without any sacrifice or equivalent exchange?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 17, 2008)

Espada said:


> did anyone think of the possibility that...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




oh shit, i totally didn't think of that! it's a definite possibility.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 17, 2008)

I doubt that would happen.  Seems to easy.


----------



## forkandspoon (Mar 17, 2008)

wow if AL gets his body back he is going to be screwed lol, small boy isn't going to be as tough as a huge iron man.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 5, 2008)

I want mustang to come


----------



## Alveare (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey, this is a random question from like, chapter 72...
Is it just me or does Ed seem taller than Winry in those last few pages? I was trying to see if it was just the perspective or something, but it looked pretty consistent. Then again, it is 12:30. 
Just a random question from a random fan with too much time...


----------



## KengouXIII (Apr 6, 2008)

its in my top five fav manga
HATE the fact I have to wait a month for it !!!!!!


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 6, 2008)

was on 'ok' chapter.

nothing really happened. and what's up with the military dude showing armstrong the secret army? isn't he supposed to attack her now or something? 


plus i dont know if i can take more new characters (ed's new friends)


but i liked the dialog between rose and al.


----------



## James (Apr 13, 2008)

So no raw of the new chapter yet? Surprised to see this thread hadn't been bumped with anyone else asking.


----------



## Shintiko (Apr 13, 2008)

It's a monthly manga, next chapter will come eventually.


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2008)

Late raw is laaaaaaaate

if I remember right the last chapter came out around this time back in March. So hopefully it'll be out in the next few hours.

I miss the days of the raw being released on the 10th or 11th.


----------



## geG (Apr 13, 2008)

And here we go

posted


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 14, 2008)

Greed does a grimjaw (gimjaw looked better doing it)


----------



## Bender (Apr 14, 2008)

LING'S BACK!


----------



## James (Apr 14, 2008)

Shintiko said:


> It's a monthly manga, next chapter will come eventually.



Yes I'm well aware it's monthly and have been following it every month for several years. The general release date is around the 11th to 12th of each month, which is why when it's late on the 13th it feels like something is up if there's no raw.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 14, 2008)

dont want RAW , waiting for scan X3


----------



## Shiron (Apr 14, 2008)

I was bored, so I scanned the first few pages:


That's all I have in me for now, especially since I have homework I should get to.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I throughly enjoyed this issue, a good pacing as well as consistent of exposition, character development, humour and fight scenes. Full Metal Alchemist is certainly shaping up to have a incredibly exciting conclusion_ 



OG MY GOD I KNEW IT! I KNEW GRRED WOULD COME BACK AND REGAIN HIS MEMORIES AND FIGHT BRADLEY! I KNEW IT GREED IS THE AWESOMEST MANGA CHARACTER IN EXISTENCE! OH MY GOD OH MY GOD FAP FAP FAP OH MY GOD FAP FAP FAP OH MY GOD FAP FAP FAP! THAT FIGHT SINGLE-HANDEDLY REDEEMED THE ENTIRE UCHIHA FIGHT AND 'TWO-HAND' DEBACLE!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

^^ 

 no but seriously, FMA IS going to have an amazing conclusion, how will we know when 'that day' has come? the statue? the sky? awesome chapter.

*Spoiler*: __ 



GREED IS AWESOME, LIN IS BACK, ED CAN MAKE SUPERCARS:WOW


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 15, 2008)

Once again:

FMA=pure win beyond our imagination


*Spoiler*: __ 



This chapter is great. It has all you want in manga, great story development, fighting scenes, excellent humor.
The only bad thing about this chapter is the fact that I'll have to wait a month for a new release.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Apr 15, 2008)

so far FMA dominated all the latest shounen chapter


----------



## raibbhani (Apr 15, 2008)

Greed iz God. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ed makes badass car, too bad those 2 shrimps didn't like it. Ed should just blow away their heads off.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 15, 2008)

You know what's interesting? Ed made a Donkey Kong joke but there is no TV in FMA... It was really funny joke though.


----------



## Arcanis (Apr 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Greed is a pretty cool guy_ 



HOLY MOTHER OF AWESOMENESS THIS CHAPTER WAS ULTRA EPIC WIN.

GREED VS BRADLY, ED CAR FACTORY, "THAT DAY" AND LING COMING BACK AND MEETING WITH ED HOLY SHIT.

CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR FUCKING COOL.


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2008)

uchiha-alia said:


> ^^
> 
> no but seriously, FMA IS going to have an amazing conclusion, how will we know when 'that day' has come? the statue? the sky? awesome chapter.
> 
> ...



His name is Ling 

LIN is what they call him in the Viz English version of the manga 

Please it dishonors him

BTW 


LING IS SUPER FUCKING AMAZING!


----------



## uchiha-alia (Apr 15, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> His name is Ling
> 
> LIN is what they call him in the Viz English version of the manga
> 
> ...



 sry just a typo

*Spoiler*: __ 



 awesome fight scene between greed and wrath, also i am wondering when 'the day' is, i hope the end (which is shaping up to be fucking awesome) doesnt feel rushed and does justice to the amazing series this has been. also, Eds car was just badass
















Lin*g* :WOW =


----------



## Bender (Apr 15, 2008)

Man, Ling should,ve been in the anime the man is just too goddamn amazing


----------



## Geou (Apr 15, 2008)

Best chapter of any Shonen for a good while.

There's not much to say that hasn't been said already, but I'll say it anyway.

*LING = WIN*

Finally he makes a comeback, he's always been my favorite character. Plus the car, the humor, and story development were just plain awesome.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2008)

whoa... Greed can't even let go of his past... that was excellent ...

so is Ling now in true control or are they in some kind of truce?... 




also... Greed - Wrath rematch is ...







oh.. and before I forget... Hoenheim just cleared something that was bothering me as well XD...


----------



## Halo (Apr 16, 2008)

Chapter is fucking win!!! I'm loving all the Ling love in here! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



X3 I'm so glad! Finally, my long drought without any Greed or Ling has ended. Its great to see the old Ling return at last. I love Ling, he is by far my favorite character in the whole manga, along with Roy! I'm glad that he's not only returned, but seems to have regained dominant control over his body. Although, I am curious as to how much of Greed still exists within him. his passing out in the scene... I've waited so long!!! Hmmm...I wonder when Ran Fan will return.

The fight was definitely great and I have a feeling there will be another rematch in the future. Can't wait. 

I lol'd when they took Ed hostage and kept emphasizing what a small kid he is and what a perfect hostage he'd make.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 16, 2008)

Anyone else think that "The Day" when father will try to create a new stone is day of the eclipse?

It somehow makes sense to me because of Hoho's reference to SLeto, God of sun.


----------



## E (Apr 16, 2008)

the greed vs. wrath fight was great, even though it was short

it would be interesting to see a homunculus allying with edward, i mean, the way the chapter ended and the events surrounding it kinda hinted that


----------



## The Sentry (Apr 16, 2008)

Li*N* is awesome


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 16, 2008)

lol FMA>>>>>>>>>>>yo fav shonen manga, can(n)on


----------



## Muk (Apr 16, 2008)

i loved how ling was like "greed you are showing weakness, i am warning you, show any more weakness and i am taking back my body!"


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Apr 16, 2008)

Epic chapter. I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Cipher (Apr 16, 2008)

GREEDLING?! HOENHEIM?!  BRADLEY?!  EPIC CARZ?!  FMA just single-handedly redeemed all of the recent crappy manga chapters from all other mangas.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 17, 2008)

as always a great chapter, Ling Yao/Greed parts were great


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea...Ling's return definitely made this chapter so much win


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 17, 2008)

and now wait another month..... 
for another great chapter...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 17, 2008)

A very nice chapter. Greed/Ling made the whole chapter worth the month wait. Now the problem becomes waiting for whole other month.


----------



## Felix (Apr 19, 2008)

Just one small question that you guys are probably tired of seeing:

At which Chapter does the Anime separates itself from the Manga? I heard it was at Hughe's death but I'm not so sure about that


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 19, 2008)

Uh chapter 29 is the one where it totally goes different paths.

But I suggest you to read it from the beginning. There are lots of differences between manga and anime even before chapter 29. You will just get confused if you start reading from that point.


----------



## Felix (Apr 19, 2008)

I started reading from the entrance to Lab 5, is that good enough? It was already a huge change...


----------



## Felix (Apr 20, 2008)

Just read all the chapters up to 82...
I'm speechless... It is indeed truly great. Both Anime and Manga stand wonderfully done


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it still possible for Ling to overcome Greed?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 21, 2008)

Apparently.


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## adam5aby (Apr 22, 2008)

Lord Jure said:


> Anyone else think that "The Day" when father will try to create a new stone is day of the eclipse?
> 
> It somehow makes sense to me because of Hoho's reference to SLeto, God of sun.



nice guess.

i don't think i can come up with something better...but why wait for an eclipse?


maybe because if the entire country falls under a shadow then pride can go around terrorizing people with his shadow-form.



i was a little confused as to why greed was mad at wrath. did wrath convince ling to become greed?

can someone explain please?


----------



## Felix (Apr 22, 2008)

Because Wrath destroyed his past, thats what I interpreted anyway


----------



## Emperor Time (Apr 22, 2008)

That my guess as well.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2008)

I think Father is a pretty cool guy, eh rules Ametris and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 5, 2008)

Yep Father is great in so many ways.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 6, 2008)

adam5aby said:


> nice guess.
> 
> i don't think i can come up with something better...but why wait for an eclipse?
> 
> ...



Wrath killed several of greed's subordinates.


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2008)

Greed also don't like no babies


----------



## Emperor Time (May 7, 2008)

Which is why Wrath would only adopt Pride.


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 11, 2008)

sry people if you thought this was the chapter  but the script is OUT:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Caption on the side: Reunited with Ed, and he is not Greed, but Ling...
> 
> It's Ling who showed up in front of Ed. Ling took control of his body back when Greed was in mental turmoil.
> Ling tells Ed that Father will open the Door on the Day that's coming sometime in the near future.
> ...


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2008)

Me thinks this manga will end at Chapter 107 at the rate it's going.  Thanks u.a.


----------



## Arcanis (May 11, 2008)

Holy shi-

This sounds like an amazing chapter from that script.


----------



## Mider T (May 12, 2008)

Didn't we just get a new chapter?

Unlike Claymore, the month seems to flyby while waiting for FMA.  Maybe it's because of so much plot development...


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2008)

holy shit based on script only this is a fucking amazing chapter!!


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

What the hell?  Everything is going so fast.  Reviews on the RAW people!


----------



## Lord Jure (May 13, 2008)

Gaah, everyone is saying chapter is great. Can't wait for scan to see it.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Who's all saying that?  Why are they saying it's great?  What happens?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

What the hell is this?  Ignore my questions day?


----------



## geG (May 13, 2008)

You already read the summary uchiha-alia posted didn't you?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

No, links?


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Oh, yeah already read that.


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Heh, I hope Ed keeps up with not referring to him as Greed or Lin and just sticks to Greelin. That was one of the best parts of the chapter.


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

Scans out yet?


----------



## uchiha-alia (May 13, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Scans out yet?



 not yet, we got the trans for the first 16 pages though:

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				HishouBuraiKen said:
			
		

> Page 1:
> Line: Wheeeeew!
> 
> I feel like I've been brought back from the dead! Thanks!
> ...


----------



## Mider T (May 13, 2008)

I don't read trans of monthly mangas unless it's been on hiatus, just too damn long.


----------



## Bender (May 13, 2008)

Good chapter!

Greed 

Ed


Roy 

All here! All here!

Btw

Enough of the Lin the name's Ling DAMMIT!


----------



## VaizardIchigo (May 13, 2008)

Greelin. Greeling. It's all good, though I admit I don't get why the "g" has been cut off.


----------



## Lusankya (May 14, 2008)

Nice Chapter. The final battle is nigh!


----------



## Lord Jure (May 14, 2008)

It would be cool if this manga ends on spring next year, just like it was said in story.

And lol... Greelin.


----------



## Felix (May 14, 2008)

Fantastic chapter
Like always


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 14, 2008)

Awesome chapter is just awesome ...


----------



## Cipher (May 14, 2008)

lol, they actually called him Greedling! 

*shrug* FMA is fantastic and gets better every chapter.  What else is there to say?


----------



## Halo (May 14, 2008)

Wow, we practically saw everyone in this chapter! Didn't expect to see Havoc make a small appearance either. And lol @ them calling him Greelin now. 

 @ Armstrong's dad.


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2008)

So we should start calling Alex "Alexis"?


----------



## Six* (May 14, 2008)

What an awesome chapter! 

it felt too short though, they just kept on passing the info around(which is cool)


----------



## Arcanis (May 14, 2008)

Wow we got an excellent chapter followed by another excellent one. =)

The build up has been amazing I can't wait for the final battle when everyone converges on the same place.

BTW someone refresh my mind please, where are Scar and Marcoh heading to?


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

Mider T said:


> So we should start calling Alex "Alexis"?



I rather not.


----------



## Amatsu (May 14, 2008)

Man it really feels like the final battle is coming. I can't wait until next month the suspense is already killing me.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 14, 2008)

I agree that the endgame is approaching.


----------



## Brandon Heat (May 14, 2008)

Some great turnabouts in the latest chapter. Everyone is back and getting ready for the final battle. Greedling made that chapter.


----------



## laly (May 15, 2008)

Awesome chapter . So glad I started reading this manga! (recently)



Arcanis said:


> .BTW someone refresh my mind please, where are Scar and Marcoh heading to?



I don't think it's been stated where they're going. Actually, before this chapter, I thought they were still at Lior with Al and Winry. I guess we'll find out eventually.


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I like how Scar seem much nicer now compare to when we first met him.


----------



## Arcanis (May 15, 2008)

laly said:


> I don't think it's been stated where they're going. Actually, before this chapter, I thought they were still at Lior with Al and Winry. I guess we'll find out eventually.


Yeah I thought Scar was still with Al ever since they separated from Mei. But he hasn't been shown in Lior, nor has Marcoh... apparently they went some place else but I don't know where (or why they left?).


----------



## raibbhani (May 15, 2008)

Greedling is the best part of this chap. No doubt.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 15, 2008)

Is it possible for this chapter to be any better? I mean Greed AND Olivia owning his lil bro


----------



## Muk (May 15, 2008)

"Who is it you are fighting?"

"A housewife!<3"

i loved it

just so awesome


----------



## E (May 15, 2008)

great chapter X3


----------



## The Question (May 15, 2008)

Great chapter.  Olivia is so badass.  If only the women in Naruto had half as much win as she does...


----------



## Emperor Time (May 15, 2008)

I agree that Olivia is both cool and hot at the same time.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 11, 2008)

oh ohhhhhhhh....wow


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 11, 2008)

WTF


*Spoiler*: _84 spoilers_ 



Looks like a fun chapter at the beginning, Winry and Ed <3. Everyone catching each other was hilarious.

Looks like Scar and Marcoh are planning something big, why would they need the Ishvalans?

And Holy shit what a cliffhanger, I have no idea what will happen now... Gluttony + Pride OH SHI-


----------



## geG (Jun 11, 2008)

Arcanis said:


> Lisa and Ed <3.



lol that's Winry


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 11, 2008)

Geg said:


> lol that's Winry


Oh dammit... 

That's what happens when you post at like 3 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 11, 2008)

Who's subbing ch84, does anybody know?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

Who is Lisa again?


----------



## Taxman (Jun 12, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Who is Lisa again?



no one...unless that's how you think Riza should look like 

The member must have confused Winry with Hawkeye...or just had a brain fart in calling Winry "Lisa"


----------



## Eleven (Jun 12, 2008)

Fuck yeah greedling was awesome. I hope they bring back lust and Gluttony. Seems like the homunculus are short of people now.


----------



## Taxman (Jun 12, 2008)

lust will never be back because her stone was destroyed

and about gluttony....
*Spoiler*: __ 



he's back in the latest chapter


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jun 12, 2008)

Has chapter 84 been subbed yet?


----------



## Ite (Jun 12, 2008)

I love it,I like it more then Naruto in the Mangas but I prefer Naruto in animes.BY the way the opening song for FMA is sweet(Ready Steady Go)


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 12, 2008)

Well Lust is the only one who can't come back when you think about it.


----------



## geG (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm really kind of getting tired of Lust being the only one gone for good since her stone was destroyed. I was hoping Envy would be the next but nope, it looks like there's a chance he can still be revived too.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 14, 2008)

AAAAAAAALLLLLLLLL! 

Good chapter.  Things are starting to get really crazy.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 14, 2008)

Was Ed always taller than Winry?


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah i thought Ed was smaller than Winry, now hes bigger?  Crazy stuff!
Ed looks alot more older and badass now too. Greed makes me lulz pek

and Pride is so creepy its cool......also bringing Gluttony back is 

crazy....cause now they gotta kill him again.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Was Greed just awesome or was he just awesome?

I'm still cleaning up the mess in my pants after his talk about 'desires'


----------



## Lord Jure (Jun 14, 2008)

Great chapter as always. I thought there was something weird in this chapter... Is it just me or Ed is taller? Maybe it's just Winry that is short...

And lol, their reunion was hilarious.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 14, 2008)

Yeah I noticed that as well. Maybe he was standing on the chair or something


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jun 14, 2008)

Winry with a rachet >>>>> Ed

I think that is what the author wanted us to get out of this chapter.

Though I am worried about what is going to happen to Alphonse.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 14, 2008)

I LOVE THIS SERIES!  Do all of you read the manga or something?

  I just started reading it today after watching the anime, but I haven't seen the movie so don't spoil!


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

Heh, that panel with Winry and Ed looking at each other before he left, pretty shippy.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 14, 2008)

Someones going to die... when ever theres apple pie involved someone dies.... I'm guessing Granny or Al.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

Apple Pie > Gluttony and Pride


----------



## Rynoa (Jun 14, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Yeah i thought Ed was smaller than Winry, now hes bigger?  Crazy stuff!
> Ed looks alot more older and badass now too. Greed makes me lulz pek
> 
> and Pride is so creepy its cool......also bringing Gluttony back is
> ...



He grew up. Yes it's that simple. He began smaller then her, halway towards the series he's the same height and now he's bigger. Don't ask me how I noticed it but I did.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2008)

It was shown more clearly in the anime.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 14, 2008)

Greed is the best, hope we get to se more of a lot more of him.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> I LOVE THIS SERIES!  Do all of you read the manga or something?
> 
> I just started reading it today after watching the anime, but I haven't seen the movie so don't spoil!



hm... like this IS the manga thread...
by the way Manga =/= Anime so movie doesn't matter....

i would say only come back when you're up to date with the manga

Now back on latest chapter...

 Pride fuckin rules


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 14, 2008)

lol @ shrimpy Ed!


----------



## Curry (Jun 14, 2008)

Very nice chapter!  It ended way too quickly for me ;_;


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 14, 2008)

Why is Greed so fucking awesome. God damn.

There was a small timeskip right? Last chapter Al, Winry and Hoenheim were in Lior. Now they apparently met up with Briggs and got separated: Winry went to Resembool, Hoenheim went to Central and Al... well I have no idea where he is, looked like a train station. I'm confused. =/

Looks like Ed, Greed, Scar, Marcoh and Hoenheim will all meet up in the same place in Central. I'm looking forward to that. Although generally Ed bad mouthes his father and this time he said nothing when Winry said to go to him, so maybe he's planning something else...?


----------



## MaPHacK (Jun 15, 2008)

FMA anime rox my sox!


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 15, 2008)

awesome chapter, fma has become the only manga I'm currently following to never have dropped the ball on story telling so with things winding down I'm excited to see how this all ends. On another note, anyone besides me wonder why Ed didn't return Winry's earings when they met back up?


----------



## Aeon (Jun 15, 2008)

Another awesome chapter. Greed should get more of the spotlight often.


----------



## abakuskulram (Jun 15, 2008)

kakoishii said:


> awesome chapter, fma has become the only manga I'm currently following to never have dropped the ball on story telling so with things winding down I'm excited to see how this all ends. On another note, anyone besides me wonder why Ed didn't return Winry's earings when they met back up?



What earings (what chapter)?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 15, 2008)

So Greed will probably be redeem right?


----------



## kakoishii (Jun 16, 2008)

abakuskulram said:


> What earings (what chapter)?



I forget which chapter, but it was when Ed and Al met up with winry when they went up north where it was really cold (you know to meet with Olivia, armstrong's sister), and Winry gave Ed her earings to hold on to, since it was too cold to have them in her ears without causing frost bite.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 16, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> So Greed will probably be redeem right?



Redeemed? He was against Father long before we even met him


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 16, 2008)

This series is awesome!  I'm on chapter 10 and just wondering, is there any romance in this series later on?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 17, 2008)

KonohaWind said:


> This series is awesome!  I'm on chapter 10 and just wondering, is there any romance in this series later on?



You and Greed/Olivier Miller Armstrong


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 17, 2008)

Greed always did have a thing for the sexy women.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 18, 2008)

They will never have babies because the amount of awesome that would result would create another big bang


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 18, 2008)

Not that man whore Greed.

I'm talking about Winry and Ed.

Or Riza and Roy.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

There both sissys in dating women compare to Greed.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> There both sissys in dating women compare to Greed.



Greed just wants the pussy. 

Ed wants the house and three kids, and a girl who can ride and fix his automail at the same time

Roy wants a football team. I think hawkeye can fullfil that, I'm sure Roy is a ass man. "jiggle it lieutenant, jiggle it"


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 18, 2008)

Well that true about Greed and Ed.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 18, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> Well that true about Greed and Ed.



Lol 

But you left out Roy.


----------



## Yuki-Hime (Jun 18, 2008)

it was a good anime, i never got really into the manga, but i know i liked the anime.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 19, 2008)

Well that because Roy was not mention in that post at first and it true about Roy as well.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 19, 2008)

The movie for the anime ended horrible.  I hope it doesnt happen that way in the manga.  I want Ed to be with Winry, and Al to be with them too.  Other than that, I don't care what happens.

The movie freaking split them up.  Winry was left out and Ed and Al wont get to see Winry for the rest of their life from that stupid movie ending.  Ed and Al wont get to see anyone, and will have to live with those stupid nazi germans.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 19, 2008)

Just read the chapter and a nice cliffhanger ending like always. Poor Al, he always gets screwed over.


----------



## Ziko (Jun 20, 2008)

So..is this manga coming to an end? Any hits of the ending might be near?
I really don't like it when manga's drag out for too long. And I only read finished manga's.
So when this is over, I'll start reading it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2008)

So far behind and need to catch up. Time flies so fast because the last chapter I read I think was Al and Winry meeting their dead beat Dad as Ed would put it.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 21, 2008)

I wonder who Al will end up with?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jun 21, 2008)

i love fma, but the anime cuts off. it was made only around volume.10 - 20 maybe, and it's a great deal shorter, but it's also very different. so after the lab 5 ordeal (i think that's where they begin to differ) the events in the manga and the events in the anime are completely different.

but if you do watch the anime, make sure to watch the movie too. i think the ending of the anime absolutly *sucks*, and the movie is a follow-up to the series, so it provides an alternate ending


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 22, 2008)

Which is why the manga is better than the anime.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 24, 2008)

Dang!  In that last chapter, I just noticed how much taller Ed is than Winry. Wow.

Chii's Sweet Home

Chii's Sweet Home

What a relief that he's not a dwarf!

And lol, he called her woman.  Ed is now officially her pimp.  But that look was pretty shippish.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 24, 2008)

84 has been out for a while 

i loved the EdxWinry moment


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 24, 2008)

Espada said:


> 84 has been out for a while
> 
> i loved the EdxWinry moment



I just got into the manga not to long ago and just read 84 yesterday.

Lol, those are supposed to be moments when they were just glaring at each other?

My mom and dad used to do that all the time and it was nothing special.

My mom is all like, "Where do you think you're going?!"

My dad was then like, "Woman please!" 

Awwww....good times before he got his ass kicked by my mom.

I wonder how old Rose is.


----------



## Soul Vibe (Jun 24, 2008)

well, if anything it just proves how much these two characters have matured since the beginning of the manga.  Ed's now taller than Winry, a dependable man on which Winry can always count on.  Winry is a woman in her own right as well now, no longer the girl she used to be, with a career and the mentality to keep a level head in situations that would otherwise call for immaturity (such as the Scar confrontation).

i really hope these two dont get fucked over like they did in the movie


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder if Al and Mei will fall in love in a couple of years?


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 24, 2008)

Espada said:


> well, if anything it just proves how much these two characters have matured since the beginning of the manga.  Ed's now taller than Winry, a dependable man on which Winry can always count on.  Winry is a woman in her own right as well now, no longer the girl she used to be, with a career and the mentality to keep a level head in situations that would otherwise call for immaturity (such as the Scar confrontation)
> 
> *i really hope these two *dont *get fucked over like they did in the movie*






I know im immature.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm way more immature at times.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jun 25, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> I'm way more immature at times.



^

Seriously, does anyone know how old Rose is?


----------



## Emperor Time (Jun 25, 2008)

I have no idea about Rose's age?


----------



## Tomoya (Jun 26, 2008)

She would probably be around Ed/Al's age, but as to the exact number...


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Jun 26, 2008)

i'm pretty sure she's a few years older than ed, but really not that much. probably no more than 3 or 4.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 27, 2008)

I just read the latest chapter. Wow, I never really noticed this until now but Ed is now taller than Winry. I think he was shorter than her when the manga started.

And Gluttony's back. :amazed


----------



## adam5aby (Jun 28, 2008)

something that always confused me about the manga is that everyone always splits up and  always gets into trouble

haven't they figured out that sticking together is going to keep them alive longer?


in the anime, ed and al never split up...


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I think Rose age is 17 or 18. Also I am pretty sure that both Ed and Al will have a happy ending.


----------



## James (Jul 9, 2008)

Almost that time of the month again. 

Hoping for an early-ish raw this time. We should be gearing into the final arc soon now so I expect things will be hotting up.


----------



## Emperor Time (Jul 9, 2008)

How can it be the final arc if all the villians except Lust are still alive?


----------



## James (Jul 10, 2008)

Emperor Time said:


> How can it be the final arc if all the villians except Lust are still alive?



Think about things realistically, everything is gearing up to a "promised day" that signals that it's where the story is going to meet its climax, or soon after. Manga doesn't last forever and originally I believe Arakawa had thought she'd have the story wrapped up in about 80 odd chapters but it seems she's gone a bit over that. Well I can't remember the exact quote but I recall something similar from an old interview.

She definitely mentioned though that when she was getting towards the end she'd start progressing quite briskly towards it focused on wrapping everything up. Sure all the homonculus other than Lust are technically "alive" but that doesn't mean they all still have huge amounts to do and some of their deaths might be over more quickly than we'd really expect. 

It'll definitely be done within the 100 chapter mark I think, or if not then slightly over at most.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

Here's a summary of Chapter 85

Chapter 85: "Empty Box" 

Warning this contains spoilers btw people 

*Spoiler*: __ 






> (This summary still contains typos and other errors... I will come back later for corrections. ^^)
> 
> Caption: Is everyone ready and prepared to open the battle? Remember... after destruction, comes reconstruction...
> 
> ...


----------



## spaZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Than spoiler tag it....


----------



## Taxman (Jul 10, 2008)

yes spoiler tags were made for a reason

*spoiler tags*


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2008)

My bad you guys   


Was so tired I forgot


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 10, 2008)

iam kinda confused by the manga,
does ed now know the other alchemy? or else battling the original homuculus seems pointless


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 10, 2008)

Well, we can safely conclude this is the final arc now with the chp 85 spoilers. Everything is moving into place now it seems


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 13, 2008)

Waiting one month for one chapter of FMA is annoying. It should end on the promised day, if it stretches on after that I'll be pissed.


----------



## Tomoya (Jul 13, 2008)

It's been going on for a while, yeah. Hopefully it will end soon, and we can move on to other things.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jul 13, 2008)

i agree with dracule, even if it ends at chapter 100, that's still a year. that means it'll end around october 2009. don't get me wrong, i like FMA and it's one of my favourite manga, but still, it's a bit of a drag waiting a month. by the time the month's up, i forget what's going on and i get confused. i'm just hoping for a good fullfilling ending that answers everything.

and an *actual* ending at that. please not like the anime's ending. those kind of endings drive me crazy.


----------



## James (Jul 13, 2008)

Man need a trans soon the raw for this chapter is fucking awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The panel with Hohenheim crying over Trisha's last words is one of the most beautiful in the manga to me, a very powerful moment since it's been built up ever since the beginning. The ending seriously rules too, Al completely filled with Pride is an awesome idea and it's gonna be an interesting fight if they seriously battle.

Oh and the page with Sloth and Father behind Olivia is badass too.


----------



## geG (Jul 13, 2008)

Man this chapter was awesome. There were so many "wow" pages lol


----------



## Shibo (Jul 14, 2008)

Interesting chapter, some funny parts as well :3

omg im so excited, I want the new chapter X3


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 14, 2008)

These are the times when I make good use of my  face...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 14, 2008)

Had a satisfying amount of mustang


----------



## Cipher (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor Al.  Everything seems to happen to him.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2008)

lol It's been out for awhile


----------



## Tomoya (Jul 15, 2008)

Epic chapter. Can't wait for the next one, it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What's Sloth doing in Central? Isn't he meant to be tearing Briggs to shreds? Also I almost shed a tear for Hohenheim.


----------



## The World (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol damn The Father(of homonculi that is) was creepy and Edward i loled when his father was crying. 

Pride looked so badass infecting Al. pek


----------



## Tomoya (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah, I have no idea what Sloth is doing in Central. That confused me...


----------



## Dracule Mihawk (Jul 15, 2008)

The part with Hohenheim was sad. Well, it seems he foreshadowed his own death in this chapter.


----------



## Shade (Jul 15, 2008)

Hohenheim is as good as dead now but I still feel for him.


----------



## darthpsykoz (Jul 15, 2008)

is al even alive? i mean one little scratch from pride on the seal and his soul will be flying to the gate rite?
and why not use the souls in hoenheim? i mean they're freaking dead and waiting to be used...


----------



## KonohaWind (Jul 15, 2008)

One question.  Is promised day the day when everyone is supposed to die.  Do Ed and Al even know when the freaking day is?


----------



## Incubus (Jul 15, 2008)

New chapter? 

Must read.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 15, 2008)

Woo, awesome chapter. Somehow I have a feeling quite a number of characters are going to die by the end of the Promised Day.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2008)

Roxxas said:


> Lol damn The Father(of homonculi that is) was creepy and Edward i loled when his father was crying.
> 
> *Pride looked so badass infecting Al. pek*




Yeah, Pride totally accentuated the already somewhat menacing features to devilish levels


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> lol It's been out for awhile





well then, why didn't you post it if you knew?

this is where i go to learn if its out or not.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

Maybe if you, I dunno, at least read the posts if not check manga distributing websites first  you would know.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 16, 2008)

awesome awesome chapter....
go Pride


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

Also CONFIRMED 
New FMA anime based completely off the manga (Rumors were floating but now it's official)


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Also CONFIRMED
> New FMA anime based completely off the manga (Rumors were floating but now it's official)



Source!?!?!??!?!?!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea, moonphase confirmed it a few hours ago, i had the rumor of a new "season" of the anime a few days ago, but it was shot down..i guess it wasn't so wrong after all! But then again, darker than black season 2 is still on..


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

It's funny Moonphase has their shit leaked to excited fans only to tell them it was false because they wanted to keep their reputation of safeseal.....many people were disappointed.  Later they confirm it.

It's basically like

".....donttellanyoneaboutfma"
"Huh?!?  FMA!  SUGOI!"
"Yeah what that guy said about the brand new FMA anime.....that was a lie"
":amazed.........."
"

Few weeks later

"Yeah everything that guy said was true, we were just lying"
""


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't understand any of the text but does it say whether its following the manga storyline or does it still follow its anime storyline?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 16, 2008)

this is manga material, completely new anime,based on the manga similar to the hellsing ova's without the ova part


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2008)

For god's sake, read this page at least


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol, oops. Haha, I scrolled all the way down and went up and only looked up the link. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2008)

If they do do another FMA anime 

It should be a combination of the anime and manga mixed together 

That will be so much win that your brain will explode from it's epicness


----------



## Cipher (Jul 16, 2008)

New FMA anime!


----------



## Lo$tris (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG! So it's true XD I wonder how many episodes it will be, or if they gonna do it from the very start or from the point where the anime broke off the manga... :/ 
Either way I can't wait!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 16, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If they do do another FMA anime
> 
> It should be a combination of the anime and manga mixed together
> 
> That will be so much win that your brain will explode from it's epicness



Why would they want to ruin the manga?


----------



## Bender (Jul 17, 2008)

^

How would that ruin the manga?

I'm saying take pieces of the manga and mix it with the anime plot from before

like 

Dante being the main villain still

but we see "Father" from the manga and plays some important role

parts of the Shadowy Pride the homunculi 

Ling Yao should make his appearance right after the Greed fight too 

Ran Fan and them

Also Armstrong's sister included


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 17, 2008)

You want Dante as the main villain over Father?

wut


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 17, 2008)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> You want Dante as the main villain over Father?
> 
> wut



agreed... WUT?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 19, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> If they do do another FMA anime
> 
> It should be a combination of the anime and manga mixed together
> 
> That will be so much win that your brain will explode from it's epicness



Didn't they already do that before? LOL


----------



## adam5aby (Jul 19, 2008)

great to see that hohenheim has emotions.

Also nice assasination attempt on the fuhrer. I wonder who planned that out.

How did the fuhrer's camp find out about the training exercise and the ishvalian attack and now that those were diversions?


Lastly, for this supposed new FMA anime: what company is going to be producing/animating it? Same directors and artists? When is it slated to come out? That page that was linked to were all question marks for my computer


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2008)

Relax they haven't even officially announced it yet (they will in December) but it doesn't really matter anyhow.  You'll watch it out of curiosity.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

I loved how Al is being used by Salem, it was a nice twist.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#270 (Jul 21, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I loved how Al is being used by Salem, it was a nice twist.



yeah, the chapter wouldn't have been anything special without it.
but what i'd like to know now
is to what extent can salem control al?
i mean is it just the body, or body and mind?

and it would be absolutly freakin crazy if salem erased al's seal


----------



## El Torero (Jul 26, 2008)

Guys, FMA is in the list of finalists for manga of the month for...5th consecutive time! Come on, too many times failing hard in the last moment


----------



## Zelos Hokage (Jul 26, 2008)

I just finished the anime, now i need to read the manga.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 26, 2008)

EVERYBODY VOTE FOR FMA FOR MOTM!


----------



## Taxman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sometime around August 10th


----------



## _Claire_ (Jul 28, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#270 said:


> yeah, the chapter wouldn't have been anything special without it.
> but what i'd like to know now
> is to what extent can salem control al?
> i mean is it just the body, or body and mind?
> ...



I don't think Salim/Pride erased the seal, but the thing is Pride is an entity and Al really is only a soul.  So, yeah, I think Salim/Pride took over completely, but there must be an inner escape just like with Ling and Greed.  If Al's soul is strong enough, he can break through Pride's possession?  Or perhaps Hoenhiem will have to step up and open the gate to get Al's body back, then break his soul free from Pride.   Curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#270 said:


> *yeah, the chapter wouldn't have been anything special without it.*
> but what i'd like to know now
> is to what extent can salem control al?
> i mean is it just the body, or body and mind?
> ...



It had both Greed and Oliver Miller Armstrong

If that didn't make you orgasm then I don't know what will


----------



## Bender (Aug 13, 2008)

Newest chapters out 

Then you have this non-lethal injury


----------



## Kage no Yume (Aug 14, 2008)

Newest chapter is full of WIN.

Especially the ending.  That was just...it was the perfect way to end the chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

it was epic stuff indeed, loved the way it all panned out and eds way of dealing with pride.


----------



## Danse (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG SO EPIC

im so loving whats going on in the manga atm


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2008)

Loved this chapter. I like what's happening with it atm.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Aug 14, 2008)

The real bit of awesomeness for me had to be:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ran-Fan returning to pwn Gluttony


----------



## Danse (Aug 14, 2008)

Gaelek_13 said:


> The real bit of awesomeness for me had to be:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i squealed at that part


----------



## adam5aby (Aug 16, 2008)

awesome

does anyone have a dl'able version of the new chapter.

i like reading them via cDisplay


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 16, 2008)

Great Chapter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see Ran Fan again. Can someone refresh my memory? Ran Fan went to find Winry to get Automail long ago right?


----------



## Bender (Aug 16, 2008)

^

Correct


----------



## Moon (Aug 17, 2008)

Manga pride is so freaking awesome


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 17, 2008)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Great Chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I thought the old guy told Ed that they weren't going to see Winry and that they couldn't accept that, so they were going to go find someone else. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Curry (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

When do the spoilers come out?


----------



## Fran (Sep 5, 2008)

Moon Fenris said:


> Manga pride is so freaking awesome



 I know

The first time he went to bust down Greed was epic.
I finally see why people advocate the manga over the anime.
It's vastly superior, as much as I enjoyed the anime 


   ~ Looking forward to the next chapter. I'm not familiar with FMA releases, it's monthly I presume?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2008)

^Yup, next chapter should be out around the 12th-15th of the month.


----------



## katon_sage (Sep 6, 2008)

what do you think the next plot twist will be?  even tho the homunculi were based off of 7 deadly sins i think it would be cool to see an 8th homunculi that is like...ummm... the best analogy i can think of is satan on steroids and high on PCP


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

^No, that'd ruin the story.


----------



## Springlake (Sep 6, 2008)

katon_sage said:


> what do you think the next plot twist will be?  even tho the homunculi were based off of 7 deadly sins i think it would be cool to see an 8th homunculi that is like...ummm... the best analogy i can think of is satan on steroids and high on PCP





Mider T said:


> ^No, that'd ruin the story.


Now 7 anti-hominculi based on the virtues? Sure as hell would ruin the story as well but still


----------



## Ephemere (Sep 6, 2008)

pajamas said:


> hey what d'you people think about FMA?
> 
> I haven't seen the anime but the manga's good, almost rivals Naruto



Yeah, if it didnt curbstomp Naruto with characters Im almost quite sure that you could call them rivals. Hahaha, Im joking, but I do think the series is better


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2008)

Resonate said:


> Yeah, if it didnt curbstomp Naruto with characters Im almost quite sure that you could call them rivals. Hahaha, Im joking, but I do think the series is better



What you just quoted was a post from 4 years ago by a guy who was 12 years old then.


----------



## adam5aby (Sep 7, 2008)

what was up with that general/commander who has in on the fuhrer's train explosion.

he seemed to have his own goals when thinking about how to overtake the homunculi.

is he a bad guy? or a bad guy with good guy tendencies? I suppose this is the real draw of FMA. never black and white, just shades of gray.



also what's with ling and greed switching whenever they want. I thought that ling's persona was long gone. can someone explain how he made a comeback?



lastly, any further developments on the proposed new FMA anime series?


----------



## Schwarzwald (Sep 8, 2008)

ah good this thread's active again 

Manga pride flat out doesn't give a shit and that's what makes him so badass, his face last chapter is just absolutely epic the whole way.

Lion King's screwed though unless you can get Gluttony to be stupid again and swallow Pride which I'm predicting is going to be the strategy this chapter.

But I don't think Hoeinheim's going to get involved just yet so I think the players are all here, now just to see how they will be used.


@adam, I heard something about the new FMA coming out after the new year shortly, but that may of just been when they were going to officially announce it so I might and probably am wrong


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

^It's the new anime, based entirely off of the manga.


----------



## TopClass HAt (Sep 9, 2008)

Well after hearing for so long the manga was better I  finally read it, and I agree with the y'all  100%. Manged to read from the beginning to current in a couple of days and I'm loving it. So do we know for sure that the new anime is going to be a new manga adaptation , or is it going to be a sequel to the original anime?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

I actually loved the anime >_>

And there's a new anime coming up ?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 9, 2008)

yeah there's a new anime coming out...we'll be getting more details by the end of the year...hopefully it'll actually follow the manga this time.


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Fucking ace.... is it OVA ?


----------



## TopClass HAt (Sep 9, 2008)

The anime was great at it's by far it's one of my favorite of all time. The thing is with the manga their is just something about the story that I find much more appealing. So the end if this year we get some info, meh why do we have to wait so long ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 9, 2008)

Japanese people hate the audience ?


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 11, 2008)

The raw for chapter 87 is out.

[SEF]Soul Eater Episode 23.avi


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 11, 2008)

and a great chapter it is


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Great chap as usual...


----------



## geG (Sep 11, 2008)

Whoa


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, Gluttony's dead. For good this time by the looks of it. I was actually kind of expecting him to die this time around, most likely by Ling and Lanfan, but I wasn't expecting him to go out like that


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He went like a bitch


----------



## Muk (Sep 11, 2008)

great chap

FMA delivers


*Spoiler*: __ 




awe gluttony

he was like the funny guy in the group

but wow nice fight scene though


----------



## Freija (Sep 11, 2008)

Didn't enjoy the fight that much really.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 12, 2008)

I find there is a lack of deaths of good characters in the manga. Only Hughes. I hope one or two more surprising deaths of 2-3 good persons 


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Pride ate Gluttony


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

Yeah, personally I've never liked protagonist deaths in mangas, but this one actually needs more.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I certainly didn't think Gluttony would go out like that.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

^no one did XD


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gluttony's death is slightly ironic.


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't really think so


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

Scan up @ mangafox


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2008)

great chapter, loving ran fan haha

the selim/ed interaction was nice and their skirmish was good.

best part for me was seeing Roy and co re-united though


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

It actually is very ironic.


----------



## Felix (Sep 12, 2008)

Loved this chapter
Like the usual

And yeah, confirmed (Again) of a new TV adaptation


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 12, 2008)

Epic metal alchemist. Wow...just uber.


----------



## Moon (Sep 12, 2008)

New anime 
Combined Sins 
Hohenheim vs Gluttonous Pride 

Too much greatness


----------



## RodMack (Sep 12, 2008)

This series just gets better and better with each chapter.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 12, 2008)

PRIDETTONY ...


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

Is it just me or was the wait seem longer?

Also B.I. I asked you for your specialty avatar, banana style


----------



## Cipher (Sep 12, 2008)

I almost feel sorry for Gluttony, coming back to life just to get killed again...


----------



## bravin_time (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, this chapter had so many "F**K YEAH " moments that I almost fainted


Let's see, there was the Ran-Fan pwnage, carbon automail, double-sin homonculus, 'Mustang crew unite!', and Hoenheim bout to lay the smack down .............. I eagerly anticipate the next chapter


----------



## TopClass HAt (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow this chapter was great! Next chapter is gonna be freaking sweet Hoenheim vs Pride.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 13, 2008)

But another month, is a helluva wait. October, can't get here soon enough.  At least it's 40+ pages everytime.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

^Glad it is.  Would suck if a monthly manga wasn't.


----------



## Fran (Sep 13, 2008)

When is Ed going to achieve Bankai 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic Chapter. Hohenheim's appearance was awesome too, especially after Donkey Kong's "There's a presence here that overshadows all of them..."
Love it. ~~ I miss Lust and Gluttony already though.


----------



## laly (Sep 13, 2008)

Madam Christmas is Roy's momma


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

Step mother


----------



## Moon (Sep 13, 2008)

What's the trans of this page? 



Big fan of the anime


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2008)

It's an announcement for the upcoming anime series


----------



## Moon (Sep 13, 2008)

That all it says? Aww.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

All ? It's awesome, new animé.


----------



## Kereo (Sep 14, 2008)

Awsome chapter indeed and WHEEE, new anime 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But eh, did that armstrong lady decide to side with the homonculus or what? And yeah, ran fan looked awsome.


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Probably it's a trap.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 14, 2008)

i dont think general armstrong will have sided with the homunculus, its all an act.

 LAST CHAP WAS AWESOME


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, Armstrongs don't side with ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Sep 14, 2008)

i loved this anime and the movie perfect


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 14, 2008)

Last chapter was cool.
Hope Hohenheim kicks some ass ^^

Can´t wait for the next chapter


----------



## Freija (Sep 14, 2008)

Me neither, these last chaps are super epic.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 16, 2008)

the manga will end next chapter???


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope not


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2008)

It can't, there's absolutely no way they could pull that off and tie up the loose ends.


----------



## KonohaWind (Sep 16, 2008)

Epic chapter is epic.  

I came.


----------



## Freija (Sep 16, 2008)

I disagree.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 18, 2008)

it doesnt get as much hype as it deserves, i havent decided myself but i might like it more then naruto. FMA has everything i like in manga, and ties it together really well. i love all the characters too. is it true that there making a new anime?


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone who likes Naruto over FMA is under the <no comment> in my vocabulary.


----------



## ChopChop (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Anyone who likes Naruto over FMA(..)


Probably don't know about FMA existence.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of flames thus <no comment> as I can't really flame people ^.¨


Back on topic, so if a Homunculus eats another he gains their attributes ?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of flames thus <no comment> as I can't really flame people ^.?
> 
> 
> Back on topic, so if a Homunculus eats another he gains their attributes ?



More importantly, what happens to the power of the eaten homunculus? Can he still be recreated or is he in limbo until the eater dies as well?


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd guess on limbo as his essence is swallowed.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol it makes more sense, although one could create an ultimate sin homunculus by having one eat all others ?


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, I doubt he could kill every homunculus.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 18, 2008)

i think he could.  

Pride is scareh!! 

and lol, Andy! 

Sin homunculus would be  sight to behold.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin is definitely not the strongest humunculus we've seen.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't think gluttony is in limbo and don't think he is technically dead. (I think as long as father exist, so do every homunculus. Including lust.) If I recall, a few chapters ago, there were multiple, miniature copies of gluttony coming out of father's chest. So father can easily recreate gluttony, but for gluttony (or any other homunculus) to have individuality/independence it must contain a philosopher stone. So yeah, gluttony is still alive...just not independent. 

Then again, father had taken gluttony's stone, so if the stone is destroyed does that mean the homunculus can never be recreated? If so, does this mean father loses a piece of himself?

Oh, and I think pride didn't actually gain gluttony's attributes because he ate gluttony;I think he gain gluttony's attributes because he ate the philosopher stone that was inside gluttony.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 18, 2008)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> I don't think gluttony is in limbo and don't think he is technically dead. (I think as long as father exist, so do every homunculus. Including lust.) If I recall, a few chapters ago, there were multiple, miniature copies of gluttony coming out of father's chest. So father can easily recreate gluttony, but for gluttony (or any other homunculus) to have individuality/independence it must contain a philosopher stone. So yeah, gluttony is still alive...just not independent.
> 
> *Then again, father had taken gluttony's stone, so if the stone is destroyed does that mean the homunculus can never be recreated? If so, does this mean father loses a piece of himself?*
> 
> Oh, and I think pride didn't actually gain gluttony's attributes because he ate gluttony;I think he gain gluttony's attributes because he ate the philosopher stone that was inside gluttony.



Greed was killed but his Philosophers Stone was just melted down, drank by Father and then fed in to Ling to create Greedling (the second Greed basically).

Lust was killed and her Philosphers Stone shattered and later Envy stated that the Military had "killed" Lust implying it was a definite death. We've not seen a trace of her since.

Gluttony was defeated and ran out of regen, Father took his Philosophers Stone and later we see the same Gluttony with the same memories as the original _back in a new body_.

It's pretty much a guarantee that shattering the Philosophers Stone within them means that a Homunculi dies and can never come back. Gluttony and Greed did because their stone was intact, but a completely new Lust would need to be made with a new Philosophers Stone.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> Sin is definitely not the strongest humunculus we've seen.



Sin?

who is Sin?


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh crap, multitasking bit me in the ass there 

Meant pride


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 18, 2008)

lulz


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Leave me be, I've got homeworks.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Sep 18, 2008)

I need to start reading this again.


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Indeed you do.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Sep 18, 2008)

Sin is like all of the Homunculus fused together  (since each is named after a human 'sin')

 As for Pride () well hes been underwhelming (his handicaps are way too obvious) until now especially since he was stated to be the original homunculus and, it seemed- the strongest. Well now he is gluttonously prideful (lol) he is gonna be one tough customer.



> I need to start reading this again


Quite a clever decision


----------



## Freija (Sep 18, 2008)

Lol, he's going to eat everything


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Sep 18, 2008)

well yea pride has been underwhelming, hes at a big disadvantage. just by shutting the lights out in the city hes left completely powerless, you cant do that during the day. him + gluttony will be pretty tough though


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 27, 2008)

van hohenheim would easily own pridetonny

but i think just the combined force of everyone else there can beat him anyway. it will be cool to see how sloth dies, he is like "the thing" from fantastic four


----------



## Schwarzwald (Oct 10, 2008)

Well we're gonna get the Raw this weekend probably, so might as well bump this

I'm calling Pride to start eating some villagers, I don't even think he's good enough to ignore the hunger forever.

Or we'll see Gluttonous Pride just spread out and open the gate under everyone


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's the raw:

Link removed


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 10, 2008)

thsi chapter ie pretty good. cant wait for scan come out.


----------



## James (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the raw link!


----------



## geG (Oct 10, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck yeah Kimblee


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 11, 2008)

fuck yeah... kick ass chapters as always


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 11, 2008)

lots of action... nothing much happened this time though XD...


----------



## E (Oct 11, 2008)

fuck yesss new chapter

i'll read it later

i expect something good


----------



## hussamb (Oct 11, 2008)

i red chapter 88 just now...i thouight something strange happend, then i found that i dont have chapter 87, would u plz tell me where i can find it?
mangashare dont have it


----------



## James (Oct 11, 2008)

May as well use here

Good chapter again. Finally got that fight out the way for now. Not a lot of progression other than that really though.


----------



## uchiha-alia (Oct 11, 2008)

fuck yeah GAR hohenheim. DONT YOU DARE MOCK MY SON  good chapter, cant wait for the next one, whats kimbley up to


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 11, 2008)

Crimson Alchemist is back! 

Trapping Al with Pride is ought to lead to some troubles, Al is just so kind hence foolish.


----------



## Arcanis (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh shi- Hohenheim is a beast. But Pride is just gonna brainwash Al or something to get out, he's too kind and gullible.

Also fuck yeah Crimson Alchemist.


----------



## Fran (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope Pride doesn't turn emo and start warming up to Al


----------



## Felix (Oct 11, 2008)

Hohenheim is a beast
That guy is Deus Ex machina. He won't make it to the final battle I bet


----------



## Sannom (Oct 11, 2008)

> Trapping Al with Pride is ought to lead to some troubles, Al is just so kind hence foolish.



Anime!Al is kind AND foolish. Manga!Al isn't : he is strong, intelligent, independant. He won't be fooled by Pride.

Heck, even May, who is the most kind and naive character of the cast isn't "that" foolish. She won't make completely stupid decisions, be sure of that...


----------



## Lo$tris (Oct 11, 2008)

Sannom said:


> Anime!Al is kind AND foolish. Manga!Al isn't : he is strong, intelligent, independant. He won't be fooled by Pride.
> 
> Heck, even May, who is the most kind and naive character of the cast isn't "that" foolish. She won't make completely stupid decisions, be sure of that...



I wish I could agree, I just have this uneasy feeling about their entrapment...but I should give Al some credits, after all if it hadn't been for his plan, many would have died


----------



## Balalaika (Oct 11, 2008)

This was one of my favorite chapters, and that's saying a lot. There have been so many.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

I love it how they try and give every Homunculi human emotions from time to time.


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 11, 2008)

this is riidiculous, i think they easlly could kill pride. just let "toots" inside, she can sense ki. the way inside is easy too, just create a little room adjacent to dome, get her inside, then open little door into dome and close it after she's in. 
and another thing i'm pissed about is that mangaka kept greed in human form all this time, i think greed should have transformed into his true form and battle gluttony and pride. it's just it was totally stupid.


----------



## Moon (Oct 11, 2008)

Was expecting a much more aggresive berserk Glouttonus Pride but oh well Hohenheim was awesome, looks like he transmutes without having to do anything. and I agree I dont see him surviving the manga, he'll either weaken "father" or die and give motivation to Ed and Al.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2008)

Way to go Al. I wonder how long they'll be trapped in there.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 12, 2008)

kimblee kicks ass, scar showing up was sweet too

i just hope that dumb asian chick doesnt reunite the tiny envy with father

looks like greed is headed to yet another death


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually really want to see Greed and Kimblee go at it, before its all said and done. Since they're my favorite characters.

And I was sorta hoping for more out of Hoenheim


----------



## Mat?icha (Oct 13, 2008)

AbnormallyNormal said:


> i just hope that dumb asian chick doesnt reunite the tiny envy with father


 
that really would be stupid. it's not gonna make sence if lil stupid punk gives envy to father in a golden plate. she saw envy's power.

anyway, i just wait.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Geg.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2008)

Chapter is up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Havoc and Ross appear.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

Epic chapter end.  Mustang went up a level in badass.


----------



## Bender (Nov 11, 2008)

^

And here I thought Ling was kickass 

Mustang is so goddamn awesome 

Also Briggs soldiers return and to rape the shit out of Central military HQ


----------



## Mider T (Nov 11, 2008)

After onemanga


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Nov 11, 2008)

Epic chapter. I love how Alex's sister was like, "bitch, please." to the people of Central and then called her men to teabag all of it.

Mustang just beasted on everyone and it seems like things are really hitting the fan.


----------



## Felix (Nov 11, 2008)

The Military side of FMA is so much fun
It's great to read this from time to time instead of "I DO BIG SPELLZ AND SO DO YOU"


----------



## Drew8898 (Nov 11, 2008)

So... they want us to think that Al will be out for the rest of the series.

Anyone want to take a guess as to how he and Salem will be teleported to central?  You know it's going to happen.


----------



## Moon (Nov 12, 2008)

Well it looked like Ed was gonna do something so I guess we just wait and see. I think this will be Pride's last fight he'll either die here or be used by the other homunculi. Military chapters are always interesting, always some twist occurring when Mustang's involved


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2008)

epic chapter

wohooooooo

so worth it!!!


----------



## laly (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a question. What happened to the philosopher's stone that Darius picked up from the ground after Ed and Kimblee's fight? I can't remember. Did he give it to Ed or does he still have it?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2008)

Kickass chapter is kickass ...


----------



## Kereo (Nov 12, 2008)

Sill question but


*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy in the wheelchair, was he the former subordinate or is he a relative or something? Cause I don't remember Havoc ending up in a wheelchair.


----------



## geG (Nov 12, 2008)

He was paralyzed during the fight with Lust. This is the first time we've seen him in a wheelchair though, since all his other appearances since then have been in a hospital bed.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Nov 12, 2008)

I loved this chapter, especially the witty banter. It seemed extra wittier this month. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"I came here to find a good man and all central's got are cowards!"
"The owner's treating me."




I love this manga...


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 12, 2008)

pretty soilid chapter, lots of development. still no news of president, i dont expect him die so easily. flameboy put on really nice action there, not killing anyone.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 12, 2008)

"Epic" is the only proper term to use here.  I got thrills up my leg.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 12, 2008)

I was surprised at the end of the chapter. You think him being paralyzed would keep him out of action.

It was nice to see some ownage from Mustang this chapter though.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Nov 13, 2008)

This chapter was just too badass...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, Mustang and 4 subordinates injuring 90+ guys with 0 deaths before reinforcements finally arrived?  You gotta admire such skill and finesse.  Addition of Ross and Havoc made this chapter one of the best.


----------



## Curry (Nov 13, 2008)

The last chapter was just too much win 

OMG ROY IS BACK  When he's in the manga, it always gets so dynamic


----------



## Kereo (Nov 13, 2008)

Geg said:


> He was paralyzed during the fight with Lust. This is the first time we've seen him in a wheelchair though, since all his other appearances since then have been in a hospital bed.



Ah yes, I remember, thanks!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 13, 2008)

Predictions for the next chapter people?


----------



## Fran (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent chapter. Beats anything else I read this month.
Love the return of Roy, and for some reason I'm becoming really attatched to the Chimeras, especially Donkey Kong.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 13, 2008)

Great chapter. Mustang is badass.


----------



## laly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mattaru said:


> Excellent chapter. Beats anything else I read this month.
> Love the return of Roy, and for some reason I'm becoming really attatched to the Chimeras, especially Donkey Kong.



Yeah, me too. Their little fight about who was trying to kill who was funny. 

I just love how Arakawa doesn't seem to discard any character she creates, not even Hawkeye's friend, Rebecca, or Denny Brosh, who I thought we'd never see again (and we even got to see his family, lol).


----------



## Sannom (Nov 15, 2008)

> Yeah, me too. Their little fight about who was trying to kill who was funny.



Yeah, and the fact they all agreed to kill Edward instead was even funnier 

Do you think that they could sue him for racism, given how he calls them??? Especially "Donkey Kong" and "Porky"?


----------



## laly (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ That probably wouldn't be very smart seeing as they are all on the run


----------



## blazingshadow (Nov 16, 2008)

just finished reading everything up to now in 4 days. this isn't a good manga to stop reading halfway through. every chapter had me wanting to read more. i just wish that lust came back from the dead and started to get along with havoc


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2008)

The last chapter was amazing in terms of what was shown. Now I can't wait for the next one as usual 

Though the real shit will happen when Bradley returns.


----------



## auralawliet (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah more than any of the big returns that have been happening recently I am hyped for when Bradley turns up again. It doesn't matter that he's only been gone a little while. He is a sickhead above all sickheads. He really earns the name Wrath.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2008)

Good to see Maria and Havoc again, especially because he´s not even less awesome despite his handicap.

Things are going too well for them though, the shit is going to hit the fan soon enough.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 10, 2008)

Dammit!!! Someone teach me to read japanese.


----------



## spaZ (Dec 11, 2008)

LeathaFace said:


> Dammit!!! Someone teach me to read japanese.



learn your self.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2008)

when is new chapter out ? =S


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Dec 11, 2008)

should be soon. very soon. i hope. D=


----------



## yrvd86 (Dec 11, 2008)

has anyone heard about the remake of the anime there making?


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2008)

I recall hearing an announcement of a new anime but never exactly what the anime would be.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 11, 2008)

The anime is gonna be a reboot thats loyal to the manga


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 11, 2008)

yeah, I belive that the anime will be debuting like after summer 09 or sumething.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought the preview said April 09?


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 11, 2008)

full metal alchemist is made of so much win even the anime THAT GOES ON ITS OWN TANGENT, is made of win. how much pieces of art can claim a great manga, anime, AND dub? how many? how many?


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

so guys
is the manga near the end ?

cuz i am waiting for the new anime and hoping for 100% canon


----------



## Kiyoshi (Dec 11, 2008)

Near the end? 

At this rate, I give it a good few years yet.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2008)

so they will do a new anime to do a new filler ending ?


----------



## James (Dec 11, 2008)

I'd say it is near the end. Everything is heading towards the last scene just now in the manga. The pacing isn't quick yet but it's all mostly just "set up" at the moment (though I haven't checked out the chapter 90 raw) but at soon as it kicks in, I think the journey to the finale could be quite swift.

I'd say it could be finished by chapter 100 if the next chapters go quite fast. I don't expect it to go further than 110.

I think Arakawa's rough original goal was around 80 chapters but she's went a bit beyond that.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy crap the chapter had so much sex, Olivier Milla Armstrong doing what she does best, the 'clone' army is activated and they're all like mini-Gluttonys. Father is doing something and Pride is freed


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Dec 11, 2008)

Chap 90: I shat bricks


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 11, 2008)

chapter 90 has probably got to be in the  top 5 best chapter of all time it was just...words cant describe it or as  ^gio said i shat bricks


----------



## yo586 (Dec 11, 2008)

ho wow . . . those 40 pages flew by


----------



## Moon (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazingly good chapter my bricks shat bricks


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 12, 2008)

spaZ said:


> learn your self.



Impossible.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome chapter indeed.


----------



## Gary (Dec 12, 2008)

pajamas said:


> , almost rivals Naruto



So, it's shit?


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome episode love the good monthly manga's more then weekly ones. just so much awesome crimson's back, killer army and well armstrong is the shit. i would give any 4 or 5 chapters made in a month by any weekly manga i've read for the one chapter of FMA or claymore made that month. but i agree after father and his cronies are gone which seems to be coming i don't know where the series will go. can't wait to see envy and wrath haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## MuNaZ (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome chapter once again... now the bloody wait, again


----------



## Bluth (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm curious, do others think like I do that FMA is one of the most underrated mangas out there?  I mean we get kickass chapters every month, yet nobody really gives it the praise that it deserves when talking about the best Shonens out there.  Maybe it's just that it's a monthly shonen, or that there hasn't been an anime out in a while, but it really doesn't get the praise that it deserves.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Dec 12, 2008)

Bluth said:


> I'm curious, do others think like I do that FMA is one of the most underrated mangas out there?  I mean we get kickass chapters every month, yet nobody really gives it the praise that it deserves when talking about the best Shonens out there.  Maybe it's just that it's a monthly shonen, or that there hasn't been an anime out in a while, but it really doesn't get the praise that it deserves.



I think it's because it's a monthly release, so a lot less people read it. 
And yeah like you said, the anime was a while ago now so although it's highly praised it might be more out of some people's minds. 

This month's chapter was fantastic anyways. Excellent combination of action and setting up plot and more things to come.

The only thing that confused me though - how the hell did "Father" hear Pride's morse code?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, I've finally caught up with the current chapter; and how exciting it _was_. 

This should be interesting: seeing Hohenheim do battle with "Father", precisely with consideration to the situation at hand - a time where letting one's guard down, however briefly, could result in defeat. As such, I think we'll be seeing a darker side of Hohenheim, one who will adamantly seek reparation for the people of _Xerxes_, with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Last chapter ended pretty unexpectedly. I have no idea how Al will deal with this situation.

I loved the colour pages


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 12, 2008)

Curry said:


> Last chapter ended pretty unexpectedly. I have no idea how Al will deal with this situation.
> 
> I loved the colour pages



Yes I was wondering the same. Perhaps General Armstrong will intervene, momentarily, so that Ed isn't completely and utterly defeated. Eventually retreat will be necessary; I highly doubt they can find victory with but a few allies against this colossal force of "_Philosopher Stone influenced_" beings.


----------



## Curry (Dec 12, 2008)

Armstrong is far away, though.. I think Al will be kidnapped again.  

These "things", these monsters look like angels from Neon Genesis Evangelion  Is there anyone who saw this legendary series and thought of the same thing?


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 12, 2008)

To my knowledge, she is still in Central [_link_]. It's arguable if she can arrive in time, yes, though she is hardly too far away to serve _some_ purpose in this infiltration.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 12, 2008)

Damn you Al...

well... you can't really blame him but still ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 12, 2008)

Major general armstrong is the FMA equivalent of The Boss from mgs. CQC FTW.

And ED vs. robot army and AL vs. kimblee will be sweet.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2008)

The real crap is going to hit the fan when Wrath shows back up again. 

What, you don't SERIOUSLY think that train sabotage put him out of action did you (although it was incredibly badass)? 

Yeah, I don't see FMA going much beyond chapter 100. We're pretty much in the midst of the 'final' battle right now which is just starting to ramp up.

Mustang's revolution is fully underway, the military head honchos allied with the Homunculus are getting slaughtered, the ultimate army just got unleashed, Greed is pulling off his big scheme, and Ed and Ho are working their way towards father, and Al has to deal with Pride and Kimblee.

We're definitely in the home stretch now. It's very, very unlikely the new anime for example will 'run out of' manga material now. Especially since we'll be on chapter 94 when the first episode comes out, and it'll take at least a season or two to catch up to where we are in the story at this point.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 12, 2008)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> The real crap is going to hit the fan when Wrath shows back up again.
> 
> What, you don't SERIOUSLY think that train sabotage put him out of action did you (although it was incredibly badass)?
> 
> ...



come on i doubt anyone things wrath's dead,plus by the time the anime episode reaches this point the manga would have been long over.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Dec 12, 2008)

I know he's alive (and so does everyone else), I just meant things will go from bad to worse once he shows up. He's the only Homunculus thus far that hasn't taken a severe beating at least once. Even the terrifying Pride has gotten hammered, but not Wrath. The train wreck probably fazed him, but not for long.

I hope enough of the super soldiers survive long enough for the Brigg's soldiers to 'GET SOME', Crocodile rules.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 12, 2008)

I loved the chapter!!


----------



## James (Dec 12, 2008)

Bluth said:


> I'm curious, do others think like I do that FMA is one of the most underrated mangas out there?  I mean we get kickass chapters every month, yet nobody really gives it the praise that it deserves when talking about the best Shonens out there.  Maybe it's just that it's a monthly shonen, or that there hasn't been an anime out in a while, but it really doesn't get the praise that it deserves.



I think it's partly because of the monthly release and partly because of the fact the anime is so popular...but has its own storyline. I have a feeling the fact there's such a big difference in storyline probably makes it hard for hardcore fans of the anime to get into the manga although I'm not sure.

I started reading the manga when the anime was up to around episode 30-ish. I watched and read both for a while but I ended up not being able to take the anime storyline seriously and become a huge fan of the manga one.


----------



## C. Hook (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, for some reason, I couldn't actually figure out that Pride was using Morse Code. I assumed he was just playing around. So much for the cute little kid. 

And I hope that Al doesn't get absolutely raped by Pride again. If he doesn't get possessed again, maybe he should get help from a source none of us expect? Hell, how bout Wrath? It'd be a completely random, yet awesome way of him getting back in the manga. 

And I don't know how the hell Greed's gonna take over. I really don't.


----------



## Mironbiron (Dec 12, 2008)

excellent chapter!

it's amazing how many developments took place/happened in less than 40 pages without making the chapter feel chaotic..

love this manga


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, the new anime is coming April 2009. According to that page at the end. Can't wait. Nice chapter as well. The end is coming!


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 13, 2008)

^cant wait for the new season.


----------



## Up against the wall (Jan 8, 2009)

edit: chapter out 
-shits bricks-
holy shit, al


----------



## James (Jan 8, 2009)

Holy shit!! 

This manga looks even closer to the end than I thought! So much set up here, the final battle is truly on the brink of beginning.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2009)

FULLMETALWIN ALCHEMIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 8, 2009)

HOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH 

Looks like a lot of battle-setups!

I can't even remember what's happening - looks promising!


----------



## Teleq (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree, plot-wise, this is definitely one of the best I've read.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 9, 2009)

Only way this chapter could have been better is if it had tits and was on fire

Or had Greed.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Alphonse with the PStone looking badass and about to take on Pride and Kimblee?
Olivier Milla Armstrong about to fight Sloth?
Mei Ling vs Envy?
Ed, Scar and two chimera vs all those bodies?

And most importantly, Hohenheim vs Father? We all knew this was going to happen sooner or later and it's finally here, too bad Hohenheim is going to lose though but it's going to be an epic fight





Arakawa-sensei is so good at what she does, her art is so good


----------



## Majeh (Jan 9, 2009)

I heard the anime and manga are different and i want to start reading this. Should i start from beginning or is there a part where the anime and manga split..?


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 9, 2009)

You might want to start from the beginning since there are small differences all the way through.

Manga>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Anime


*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one who's annoyed with chapter 91? _It didn't have enough pages!_ 

No but seriously, I can't wait to see what's gonna happen next. When Wrath and Greed finally make their appearance.. I'mma go ballistic. 






			
				Bluth said:
			
		

> I'm curious, do others think like I do that FMA is one of the most underrated mangas out there? I mean we get kickass chapters every month, yet nobody really gives it the praise that it deserves when talking about the best Shonens out there. Maybe it's just that it's a monthly shonen, or that there hasn't been an anime out in a while, but it really doesn't get the praise that it deserves.


Yeah, that's so true. I've recommended FMA to several friends and before chapter 10 they've already been addicted to it. *Jojo's Bizarre Adventure*, *Fullmetal Alchemist* and *One Piece* is the real shounen trinity. Oh yeah, forgot about HunterXHunter.. Call it a boycott due to the never-ending hiatuses


----------



## James (Jan 9, 2009)

Majeh said:


> I heard the anime and manga are different and i want to start reading this. Should i start from beginning or is there a part where the anime and manga split..?



The anime team knew they were going their own path from the very beginning so there are little differences here and there from the start that make a big difference to the overall story.

In other words if you jump into the manga anywhere but the start, you could end up really confused about some things that happen because of the early differences in the anime.

So yeah, start from chapter 1 and try to completely forget about the anime storyline, start fresh. Also keep in mind the anime "improved" some scenes by making them more dramatic and important in the storyline (Hughes, the early Chimera stuff, Greed) but dont feel that the manga is worse if these parts dont seem as good, the manga storyline is much better as a whole.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh snap.  Hoenheim vs. Father.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2009)

Superb. . Absolutely superb Alphonse Elric !


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 9, 2009)

Jesus, all the match-ups. I can't handle it!


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 9, 2009)

How many more chapters do you guys think FMA will have before it ends?

I haven't read it yet because I want to finish it all in one go


----------



## The Imp (Jan 9, 2009)

Kitty Litter said:


> Jesus, all the match-ups. I can't handle it!


 
I totally agree 

Too bad that FMA is a monthly manga. The excitement really begins to die down after having to wait a month.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jan 9, 2009)

Wow, looks awesome. I can't wait to see Oliva Armstrong's fight.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2009)

Kancent said:


> How many more chapters do you guys think FMA will have before it ends?
> 
> I haven't read it yet because I want to finish it all in one go



Unfortunately, the author said that this is Full Metal Alchemist very last arc.


----------



## Arcanis (Jan 9, 2009)

Kancent said:


> How many more chapters do you guys think FMA will have before it ends?
> 
> I haven't read it yet because I want to finish it all in one go


I envy () you, when you do read it's going to be so fucking awesome all at once...

But I'd say it still has about a year left


This last chapter was amazing, all it needed was a Mustang setup, and a Greed vs Wrath setup for me to had collapsed and seizured on the floor from the awesomeness


----------



## Up against the wall (Jan 10, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Unfortunately, the author said that this is Full Metal Alchemist very last arc.


really? well it's sad to see it end; but it looks like the end is gonna be mindblowing.


----------



## Hellion (Jan 10, 2009)

I am pretty sure she is shooting for 100.

Did they ever explain the transmutation on Riza's back?


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 10, 2009)

Kaze said:


> I am pretty sure she is shooting for 100.
> 
> Did they ever explain the transmutation on Riza's back?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Riza's father left the secret to his 'Fire-Alchemy' as a code only a truly capable alchemist would be able to decipher. Those signs on Riza's back _are_ that code. 

That's how Mustang got his brand of alchemy. He was studying under Riza's father.


 I reckon FMA will be about the same lenght as Death Note. 9 chapters seems just a bit too short for _all_ of these things to unfold. Still, I guess nothing's impossible.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2009)

I think Greed and Olivier Armstrong hook up. I can't see anyone else worthy of each other


----------



## Krauser-tan (Jan 10, 2009)

talk about a win chapter(the usual in fma)...

so many great arranged match-ups and now it's finally time for an all out war, fuck yeah...


----------



## Mironbiron (Jan 10, 2009)

FMA never fails to impress me, it's really getting better and better.. chapter 91 is awesome...

but I don't believe that it's going 2 end soon because there's alot of stuff going on right now:

- Alphonse vs Pride/Kimbley

- Greed's Situation

- Chinese girl vs Envy

- Hohenheim vs Father

- Edward/Scar vs Random Bodies

- North Soldiers/Armstrong vs Central

- Mustang's Team vs Central

- Fuhrer's Accident

- Grumman

It's going 2 take a while to wrap up/develop these situations before we get to the huge dramatic climax of the story


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2009)

All of these things can be wrapped up in probably less than a chapter each. Remember your typical FMA chapter covers a shitload of content.

Arakawa's original estimate for the series was around 80 chapters from what I recall. It's obviously gone on a bit longer than that but she did mention in one interview that as she approached to the end she'd be powering towards the finale. There isn't going to be much wasted time from now on I dont think, she's finally got everything set up and all that needs to happen now is for everything to progress to climax. 

This is very obviously the "final act" beginning. I think it's unlikely we'll be going past chapter 100. 105 at maximum I say!

I know a lot of people would prefer to think "It'll last forever and have hundreds of chapters!" like with everything but every manga must come to an end and the very best ones are the ones where the author brings everything to a confident conclusion without dragging things out.


----------



## The Imp (Jan 10, 2009)

I think about 15 -20 chapters more is a good estimate for what is left in FMA. 

Atleast it will go out with a bang.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the raw link!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 11, 2009)

To be honet, I doubt that all those fights will play out like we suspect. I still believe that Roy will be the one to end Envy (since he was the one that killed Hughes) and whatnot


----------



## Up against the wall (Jan 13, 2009)

lol
does anyone know where i can get all the omakes?


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

I read through all the chapters and caught up this week, it was so much more amazing than the anime ever was.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2009)

i heard they were coming out with a new season of FMA in 2009..

and i was like WTF!?

but it's true, you can youtube it if you like..

too lazy to post the link..


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> i heard they were coming out with a new season of FMA in 2009..
> 
> and i was like WTF!?
> 
> ...


 That's true. According to the teaser trailer, it will be aired in april.

[YOUTUBE]6BsFHqaxsvo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's true. According to the teaser trailer, it will be aired in april.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6BsFHqaxsvo[/YOUTUBE]




soooo.. do we have any info on it yet?


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> soooo.. do we have any info on it yet?


We know it's due in april and that it will be carrying on the manga plot in full.

There is a thread about it in Channel 12, though i haven't checked it as i hadn't caught up to the manga till yesterday so i didn't want spoilers.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 21, 2009)

I've just started reading FMA (I'm only on chapter 6) but I'm absolutely loving it, it's funny and the brothers are great characters


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> I've just started reading FMA (I'm only on chapter 6) but I'm absolutely loving it, it's funny and the brothers are great characters


 Glad to see you are reading it Della. So glad you are liking it too, from now on, the story gets better and better. The characters are great, but once you get a little further, the character roster grows and includes some brilliant developments.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Glad to see you are reading it Della. So glad you are liking it too, from now on, the story gets better and better. The characters are great, but once you get a little further, the character roster grows and includes some brilliant developments.



That's great, now I'm really looking forward to reading more of it  I've heard a lot of good things about this manga before and figured it's time I got to know it, I didn't expect to like it so much this early on ^_^


----------



## Memos (Jan 21, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> That's great, now I'm really looking forward to reading more of it  I've heard a lot of good things about this manga before and figured it's time I got to know it, I didn't expect to like it so much this early on ^_^


 You like it now?....just wait till you get to about chapter 40 onwards. It becomes pretty amazing. It has such great pacing and it has pretty much no filler.

Just greatly enjoyable overall


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You like it now?....just wait till you get to about chapter 40 onwards. It becomes pretty amazing. It has such great pacing and it has pretty much no filler.
> 
> Just greatly enjoyable overall



most monthly manga have very little filler however it is a completely other story for weekly manga.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Guess I'm not the only one who's decided to read the manga from the beginning lately. I jumped into the manga probably around chapter 80 so I was really lost with what was going on. I finally decided to start from the first chapter and I'm really enjoying just how different the manga is.


----------



## E (Jan 28, 2009)

pardon the slowpoke question,

did they ever show how sloth was released?


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

E said:


> pardon the slowpoke question,
> 
> did they ever show how sloth was released?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Released? you mean his released state? no, not yet, but i think it will be happening very soon.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

Up against the wall said:


> lol
> does anyone know where i can get all the omakes?



Heh, that one is hilarious. I wouldn't mind reading some more either.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Released? you mean his released state? no, not yet, but i think it will be happening very soon.



Not every Homunculous have a "released" state i think.


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not every Homunculous have a "released" state i think.


 That's possible from looking at Lust. But that may have been simply due to her not getting a chance to awaken. Who knows, whether or not Sloth will awaken, I hope he does.


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

isn't sloth (ed's mom) a girl? 


i haven't read the manga so i may be missing something very important here..


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> *isn't sloth (ed's mom)* a girl?
> 
> 
> i haven't read the manga so i may be missing something very important here..



You definitely need to read the manga!


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Released? you mean his released state? no, not yet, but i think it will be happening very soon.



well, that too

i actually meant when was he freed from the north fort thingy

i remember that they froze him and shit, but i forget if they showed him getting thawed out or something


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 29, 2009)

Soldiers from central went to Briigs demanding that he be placed back in his hole, and have it sealed, making the Briggs soldiers swear to secrecy and whatnot


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> isn't sloth (ed's mom) a girl?
> 
> 
> i haven't read the manga so i may be missing something very important here..


 You should read the manga, it is far superior to the anime IMO. The anime changed a lot of things, including Sloth and a few of the other Homunculi.


E said:


> well, that too
> 
> i actually meant when was he freed from the north fort thingy
> 
> i remember that they froze him and shit, but i forget if they showed him getting thawed out or something


 Yeah, he got released straight after because Bradley sent someone to have him released.


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2009)

i must have missed that, i'll need to skim back a few chapters


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> You definitely need to read the manga!



goddamit.. i just started reading one piece and JJBA.. two of the longest manga in the history of manga.. and now i have to read FMA too?


i thought the anime and the manga were the same except the manga didn't end, it simply branched off...


goddamit........


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

E said:


> i must have missed that, i'll need to skim back a few chapters


 How far are you?


DarthPotato said:


> goddamit.. i just started reading one piece and JJBA.. two of the longest manga in the history of manga.. and now i have to read FMA too?
> 
> 
> i thought the anime and the manga were the same except the manga didn't end, it simply branched off...
> ...


 The anime branched off from the manga at episode 25 or so. You can just pick up FMA from chapter 25 and you should be fine. Just forget certain things about the anime such as how the parts of the original body of the Homunculi are their weakness.

Also, forget aboud that kid with Ed's limbs......and, no Nazis


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2009)

^^^all up to date 

but i have pretty bad memory when it comes to events in monthly manga


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The anime branched off from the manga at episode 25 or so. You can just pick up FMA from chapter 25 and you should be fine. Just forget certain things about the anime such as how the parts of the original body of the Homunculi are their weakness.
> 
> Also, forget aboud that kid with Ed's limbs......and, no Nazis



chapter 25.. k.. got it..


so.. i'm starting it knowing that sloth isn't a girl.. humunculi don't have a weakness, and wrath doesn't exist..

oh, and the nazi's were in the movie.. not the anime..


----------



## E (Jan 29, 2009)

^^well, wrath exists, but it's not that little queer boy


----------



## Memos (Jan 29, 2009)

All of the Homunculi exist, its just that some of their names have been switched and some are different all together. The only way a Homunculi can stay dead is if they are killed multiple times.

Also, remember that the final bad guy from the anime is different in the manga, as in, she doesn't exist, whatever her name was.

I was kidding about the nazi's 
---
@ E:If you have a question, E, you can just ask me, i caught up on it very recently.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 29, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> chapter 25.. k.. got it..
> 
> 
> so.. i'm starting it knowing that sloth isn't a girl.. humunculi don't have a weakness, and wrath doesn't exist..
> ...



If you going to start reading from chapter 25 it wouldnt hurt start from the beginning, the anime changed a few things even when it was following canon, if you want to understand the manga properly i say you should read from chapter 1!


----------



## Darth (Jan 29, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> All of the Homunculi exist, its just that some of their names have been switched and some are different all together. The only way a Homunculi can stay dead is if they are killed multiple times.
> 
> Also, remember that the final bad guy from the anime is different in the manga, as in, she doesn't exist, whatever her name was.
> 
> ...


you don't say.......... 


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> If you going to start reading from chapter 25 it wouldnt hurt start from the beginning, the anime changed a few things even when it was following canon, if you want to understand the manga properly i say you should read from chapter 1!




roger that..


----------



## James (Jan 29, 2009)

DarthPotato actually to make it ultra clear you HAVE to start the manga from the beginning if you want to understand the story properly. The anime and manga don't just have slight differences, it's very, very drastic. The anime changes things NOTICIBLY from the very beginning, even if they didn't "completely" split until in the 20's. 

For a random example, "Dante" does not exist in the manga. Also, the history of things like the Homonculus (all of them, including how they're created), the Ishval war, alchemy itself and a ton of other stuff is hugely different.

A lot of things that were important in the anime aren't important in the manga too and vice versa.

The anime doesn't just have its "own ending", the anime and manga have 2 different storylines, just with the same foundations they start off from (Ed and Al losing their bodies, the world of alchemy, etc)


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 9, 2009)

Awesome chapter 92 spoilers


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> Awesome chapter 92 spoilers



Those are some great spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimbley gets a nice neck full of teeth


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Those are some great spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimbley nooooooooooo!!! He's supposed to stay alive until its all over to see who whether the Homunculi or the humans win.




On a side note, I just reread the entire series. Damn but FMA is insanely amazing when its read without the monthly breaks.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kimbley nooooooooooo!!! He's supposed to stay alive until its all over to see who whether the Homunculi or the humans win.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He won't die from that, if anything, it will push him to use his Philosopher's Stone sooner.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He won't die from that, if anything, it will push him to use his Philosopher's Stone sooner.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well yeah. But he doesn't know any medical alchemy to heal himself. Else he would have done so when Scar speared him on the train.


----------



## Moon (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sloth vs Armstrong hells yeah

Minor-ish character taking out Kimbley, no chance


----------



## E (Feb 9, 2009)

resisting to open the spoiler tags


----------



## Fran (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like we get to see more of Armstrong and his MILF sister pek Win win win


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we get to see more of Armstrong and his MILF sister pek Win win win




*Spoiler*: __ 



She has a kid?


----------



## RealaMoreno (Feb 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She has a kid?




Clearly you're missing the point. She's hot.


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2009)

Raw: here

oh man awesome chapter. There were so many "fuck yeah!" moments


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2009)

looks really awesome, cant wait for the next one.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2009)

holy shit........


----------



## geG (Feb 10, 2009)

Typically Franky House rushes to be the first despite the poor quality of the raw, making for an even poorer quality scan, so... sometime soon I guess


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 10, 2009)

RealaMoreno said:


> Clearly you're missing the point. She's hot.



but that doens't make her a

*Spoiler*: __ 



milf


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Feb 10, 2009)

[ShinraTensei] Full Metal Alchemist 92 [Scan]


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy shit.

That chapter was fucking _awesome_.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 10, 2009)

holy fuck guys!!

chapter was fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Al was pretty amazing. Finally he really got his moment to shine, the way he locked Pride in darkness was beautiful Favourite character finally getting some attention.

Sloth is amazing, Armstrong is even more so. Their little convo about dislocated shoulders and broken bones was brilliant

Great chapter, though i thought that we woud see some Hohenheim vs. Father. I don't mind that much though. I REALLY wanted to see Wrath/King Bradley.

This is the first chapter i had to wait for after catching up and waiting another month is not gonna be good


----------



## Aeon (Feb 10, 2009)

Damn, that was a great chapter.


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2009)

SUPERB ALPHONSE ELRIC
SUPERB

Kimbley should have said it again this chapter


----------



## Taxman (Feb 10, 2009)

I always love how each chapter ends up one upping the previous chapter.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Feb 10, 2009)

Taxman said:


> I always love how each chapter ends up one upping the previous chapter.



This.

I mean seriously, how much more awesome can this manga become?!  And to think that they're going to follow it more closely in the next anime series...people will soon forget about the first one .


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

Seeing as the manga is coming to an end, the action and story is going to be pretty amazing from now on. I can imagine how difficult it will be to wait for the last few chapters

If the Anime is going to follow canon till the very end and be 52 episodes, we can still have around 12 more chapters of the manga without over-lap. But i heard that the mangaka wants to finish it sooner than that.


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 10, 2009)

Really nice action in this chapter - Alphonse the King - wolololo


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 10, 2009)

The Armstrongs were more than enough to make this chapter pure win for me

Kimblee getting his neck bitten at the end was rapturous, although I doubt this is the end of him


----------



## James (Feb 10, 2009)

Only Scar can be the one to finish Kimbley off properly, that much is certain.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Feb 10, 2009)

Chapter 92 made me shat bricks.


----------



## Moon (Feb 10, 2009)

! 

No way is Marcoh gonna get to down two homunculus though, and Kimbley is much too epic to be killed like that. Either Marcoh or Lion King is dying in this fight I bet.


----------



## getumbuck (Feb 10, 2009)

You’ve got to admit though, DK killing Kimbley fits in with his belief of survival of the fittest. The best part of this month’s chapter was the Armstrong siblings teaming up.


----------



## Fran (Feb 10, 2009)

Action packed episode. Armstrongs are awesome.

Somehow, I doubt Kimbley is dead, but Donkey Kong is . I've grown really attatched to the chimeras.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow. I've given up on saying how awesome a new chapter is every month. This is just over the top, ultra win. Seriously I don't know what else to say. 

I love every single character in this manga, and there are a lot. I like how they all get the spotlight sometime and are greatly developed.

I'm really looking forward to the next chapters...




Mattaru said:


> Action packed episode. Armstrongs are awesome.
> 
> Somehow, I doubt Kimbley is dead, but Donkey Kong is . I've grown really attatched to the chimeras.


You mean The Lion King, but Donkey Kong will be owning shit soon 



TenshiOni said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> That chapter was fucking _awesome_.


This chapter even brought TenshiOni out of hiding


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2009)

Holy shaiza, I'm glad that I didn't let the anime stop me from reading this manga.

I too feel that the Lion King is done

I wonder whose blood that was when sloth went after Armstrong.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 10, 2009)

And that's about all that needs to be said.


----------



## mythfate (Feb 11, 2009)

The Armstrongs vs. Sloth fight reminded me of partially-awakened Clare vs. Rigardo; Rigardo comments "omgz she's so fast she can't control her speed." Seconds later, mirroring how Clare controls her acceleration and surprises Rigardo, Olivier gets smacked into a wall by Sloth


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2009)

The awesomeness just keeps on coming in FMA.  Great chapter, but then again I've been saying that for a while with this manga.  Great fight with Al, good strategy, nice ending.  The Armstrongs also were great to watch.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 11, 2009)

I freaking love that lion


----------



## Mori` (Feb 11, 2009)

That chapter was absolutely incredible, I'm almost lost for words. Every single scene had some epic action, epic tag teams, epic villains and that's only the opening salvo. I love FMA <3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 11, 2009)

holy fucking shit man!!

chapter was soooooooooooooooooooooo fucking epic!!

i kept spazzing! 

poor Kimbley


----------



## E (Feb 11, 2009)

brb reading new chapter


----------



## Bluth (Feb 11, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> I freaking love that lion



all the chimera on the good side are epic win, I love everyone of them which is funny since when they first appeared I had no idea they would have such a large part in all this.


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 11, 2009)

hopefully kimbley will be out of fight, time for him to die.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy shiiiiit, what a chapter 

Use the sacrificial deaths of everybody in that stone to save the world, awesome and touching!!


----------



## White Knight (Feb 11, 2009)

kimbley can't die yet


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Feb 11, 2009)

Simply awesome. Not all mangakas can be so full of win for so long, it's beautiful!


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 11, 2009)

Favorite Manga. Ever


----------



## E (Feb 11, 2009)

3 words

EPIC FRIGGEN CHAPTER


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 11, 2009)

Taken aback by Sloth's power, but the irony of it is epic - who'd have thought that slow dumbass would be so incredibly quick?!
The Al VS Pride + Kimblee shakedown was good too. Nice touch giving Al the stone so that he could use the lives for something positive rather than selfish.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 11, 2009)

The philosopher's stone is so incredibly broken, it can do pretty much anything...

Al did some pretty smart things with it like materializing those flashbangs but with more practice he should be able to easily slaughter Pride+Kimblee (well Kimblee has one too so I don't know but definitely Pride).

Imagine Ed with the stone. Oh shi-


----------



## blazingshadow (Feb 11, 2009)

kimblee can only use the stone for explosions and some small other stuff related to his talent. remember that ed and al can do things most other alchemists can't do even without the no circle hand clap and the philosopher's stone. also al seems to be the better alchemist of the 2 brothers


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Chmop chomp.  You know, I would say there is no chance for that bite to be fatal, but look at soul eater.  Shit just got real.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 11, 2009)

this chapter was just breath taking seems like,100 might be the end..but still wow one of the best fights ever.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2009)

This chapter owned so much. One of my favorite things about the manga in comparison to the anime is how badass Al is.

I love how he is the embodiment of the "gentle giant," yet he still kicks tons of ass.

And Armstrong family vs. Sloth was so Epic. I love the armstrongs, especially Olivia (Olivier?), her cqc against that dude a few chaps ago proved it, shes basically who "The Boss" would be if she was in Amestris

EDIT: Ive noticed as ive perused this forum, but ive been wondering, has there ever been a chapter of FMA where a large portion of people agree that it was crappy? It seems like FMA just comes out with awesome month after month.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 11, 2009)

Agreed.  Al actually fighting was pretty beastly.


----------



## _Claire_ (Feb 11, 2009)

Thrilling Chapter!!  Al really shined,  the Armstrongs as well!  

*sigh*  I'll really miss this one when it's gone.


----------



## Arcanis (Feb 11, 2009)

Alex! Are you okay?

Just a minor dislocation. You?

Just some minor broken bones. *spits up blood*


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Feb 11, 2009)

ALEXXXXXXXXX LOIUSSSSSSS ARMSTRONG! 

"ARE YOU HURT SISTER?"

pek

That is all bitches.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Alex! Are you okay?
> 
> Just a minor dislocation. You?
> 
> Just some minor broken bones. *spits up blood*



Ha, that was really badass. 

I still can't get over how she is taking on this monstrosity in close combat.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 11, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Alex! Are you okay?
> 
> Just a minor dislocation. You?
> 
> Just some minor broken bones. *spits up blood*



that quote deserved   

Armstrong family is the most  family in shounen proven right here.


----------



## Verdugo (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy shit. EPIC chapter. I loved it. Al going out with the sacrificed people helping him and the siblings fighting together. The sparkles. 



Arcanis said:


> Alex! Are you okay?
> 
> Just a minor dislocation. You?
> 
> Just some minor broken bones. *spits up blood*


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2009)

"Just a minor dislocation"

...

AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRMMMMMMMMMMSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTTRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 11, 2009)

Armstrong enters the battledom one shots The Thing and leaves


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 11, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> EDIT: Ive noticed as ive perused this forum, but ive been wondering, has there ever been a chapter of FMA where a large portion of people agree that it was crappy? It seems like FMA just comes out with awesome month after month.





No, no there hasn't.

Hiromu Arakawa, best mangaka ever?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2009)

Chapter 19 sucked hot monkey ass for me, so I'm sure there's been a few.


----------



## geG (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah those Rush Valley chapters were kind of dry

But other than that, awesome


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Feb 11, 2009)

The last page was awesome


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 12, 2009)

Captivating fight between Al & Co. and Kimblee+Pride.

I was satisfied with Sloth's ability. Some may think it's ironic, but I find it extremely fitting. He's not running through them, but rather it looks like his body just fires itself off like a cannonball and he moves too fast to do anything else but let himself be tossed about. I think it's cool and just about the most fitting ability for him; it's atleast more original than what I expected (embodiments of Sloth are easier to tackle if you make the character extremely intelligent, but he is not, so the only thing I could think of was an ability that did things for him - like mindless puppetry - but then you wouldn't be able to explain why he personally dug the transmutation circle under Amestris).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha i just reread the entire manga up to this point, and i still cant get over how consistently awesome it is. There are so many "badass showing up at the nick of time," and overall pwnage moments, i really cant think of another manga that delivers so much consistent  ness.

this latest chapter really is awesome though.

The Armstrong family, owning the fuck out of pretty much anything for generations!


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 13, 2009)

I knew Alex was strong, but Jesus Christ...he stopped a full-on bull rush from a serious Sloth.

Passed down along the Armstrong Family line, in*deed*, friend!

But what I *really* can't wait for, is Van Hoemheim vs Father.  I'm impressed with Alphonse thus far...but Hoenheim's been doin' it longer...

...much longer.  Hell, his body is the Philosopher's Stone:  has anyone ever seen as much of the insides of the Doors of Truth as he...and by proxy, Father?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Feb 13, 2009)

Last Chapter was full of a lot of win

Alphonse going all out was really fun to read. He put up one hell of a fight against Kimblee and Pride, and its interesting to see that he may have outsmarted them. But I don't think Kimblee is going to go down so easy, he usually has some kind of ace in the hole

I have been waiting for Olivier and Alex to fight side-by-side for a long time, and I found it quite enoyable when they did. They make a really good team, s dysfunctional s two siblings can make

As for Sloth having Super Saiyan speed, I really didn't expect much less. I think it is a really cool ability, and quite an addition to his character. Although he is to be the laziest Homunculus, he is also the fastest, which may seem like  contradiction at first. However, at the same time, he has little to no control over his movements when he starts moving, which kind of sticks with the laziness aspect when he kind of just runs into walls and other people without care and flinging himself around without really trying to stop



Shidoshi said:


> I knew Alex was strong, but Jesus Christ...he stopped a full-on bull rush from a serious Sloth.
> 
> Passed down along the Armstrong line, in*deed*, friend!


----------



## Krauser-tan (Feb 13, 2009)

FMA delivering greatness as always.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

I dont see Pride surviving much longer seeing as Marcoh has the stone in his hand. He is basically kryptonite to the Homunculi.

I think the only fight left in that group is between Al and Kimblee with a stone which is still tougher than Al with a stone against those two.


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

isn't pride liek the first homunculus? 

ehh, at least i think so...ehh, i forgot



i hope we see sum more kimblee badassery


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

E said:


> isn't pride liek the first homunculus?
> 
> ehh, at least i think so...ehh, i forgot
> 
> ...



Yes, Pride was the first one created by Father.

Kimblee will definitely be using the Stone like crazy from now on, even when gravely injured.


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

i dont see pride dying before sloth tbh

or greed even

maybe the boy form will be gone and he'll find a new host


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 13, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> I knew Alex was strong, but Jesus Christ...he stopped a full-on bull rush from a serious Sloth.
> 
> Passed down along the Armstrong Family line, in*deed*, friend!
> 
> ...



The Armstrongs have  in their genetic code.


----------



## Up against the wall (Feb 13, 2009)

More like GARmstrongs, amirite?


----------



## E (Feb 13, 2009)

^^^you're doinitwrong

replace the ridiculous "" face and replace with ""


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I dont see Pride surviving much longer seeing as Marcoh has the stone in his hand. He is basically kryptonite to the Homunculi.
> 
> I think the only fight left in that group is between Al and Kimblee with a stone which is still tougher than Al with a stone against those two.



I loved it when marcoh pwned envy, id really like for him to do it again.

But keep in mind marcoh has to actually touch the homunculis. And with pride that will be difficult, because marcoh is a decrepit old bag.



Up against the wall said:


> More like GARmstrongs, amirite?


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> I loved it when marcoh pwned envy, id really like for him to do it again.
> 
> But keep in mind marcoh has to actually touch the homunculis. And with pride that will be difficult, because marcoh is a decrepit old bag.



I can see Marcoh dying when killing Pride. It would add some gravity to the situation and to the importance and strength of Pride.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 13, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I can see Marcoh dying when killing Pride. It would add some gravity to the situation and to the importance and strength of Pride.



Yea...that and marcoh has always seemed destined to die. No matter what happens, i dont think marcoh could ever live a happy life, knowing what hes done. Even if he helped save amestris, he'd still consider himself unworthy of life...its just the kind of guy he is.

So him going out like a badass by getting rid of pride would be a really good way for him to go out.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Yea...that and marcoh has always seemed destined to die. No matter what happens, i dont think marcoh could ever live a happy life, knowing what hes done. Even if he helped save amestris, he'd still consider himself unworthy of life...its just the kind of guy he is.
> 
> So him going out like a badass by getting rid of pride would be a really good way for him to go out.



I agree. It would be like repenting for his sins. By this logic, Scar can't survive either though That would be a shame, he is one of my favourite characters.


----------



## .access timeco. (Feb 13, 2009)

I hope Kimblee is done for. Seriously, characters need to start dying!!! The new anime is about to start, if the manga doesn't quicken up, maybe we'll have fillers again at some point. At first I thought it was going to end before it for sure, but now that even Envy came back... :/ I really hope next month is the end for Kimblee and Pride. Sloth could die in march as well... april at most!

Not to mention that last page was so damn great! It needs to be fatal.


----------



## Sannom (Feb 13, 2009)

> Even if he helped save amestris, he'd still consider himself unworthy of life...its just the kind of guy he is.



Not so sure about that. I think that he would himself think that the better way to atone for his sins would be to help other people with his medical skills. Everywhere he went, his skills as a medic were always well-received, and he always proposed them. He would bring a lot more joy and good with this than with a heroic death.

I don't think he would ever consider him worthy of life or redemption. I don't think he would ever deny or try to minimize his sins if someone actually wanted him to pay for it. But I don't think he would give up his life. Scar has shown him that he could fight for a better world. He will do it. And if he ever survives the battle, the best way for him to fight would be to help people. Not taking his own life.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 13, 2009)

Sannom said:


> Not so sure about that. I think that he would himself think that the better way to atone for his sins would be to help other people with his medical skills. Everywhere he went, his skills as a medic were always well-received, and he always proposed them. He would bring a lot more joy and good with this than with a heroic death.
> 
> I don't think he would ever consider him worthy of life or redemption. I don't think he would ever deny or try to minimize his sins if someone actually wanted him to pay for it. But I don't think he would give up his life. Scar has shown him that he could fight for a better world. He will do it. And if he ever survives the battle, the best way for him to fight would be to help people. Not taking his own life.



Im not saying that he would ever kill himself, or anything like that.

But i dont think he will ever be able to wake up and think, "gee, i deserve to be happy and alive"

But i do agree hell do whatever he can to atone while he is alive.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2009)

So this just popped into my head: has Kimbley's alchemy ever been explained? Like how he makes stones explode?


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So this just popped into my head: has Kimbley's alchemy ever been explained? Like how he makes stones explode?



Yes, it has. He manipulates the ogygen (and possible other gases) in the air.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2009)

...he manipulates oxygen in the air to make solid objects explode? and rupture the ground? and blow up people from within? That doesn't make sense.

I apologize if I'm being a tit about this, but its something thats been nagging at me.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> ...he manipulates oxygen in the air to make solid objects explode? and rupture the ground? and blow up people from within? That doesn't make sense.
> 
> I apologize if I'm being a tit about this, but its something thats been nagging at me.



I know that the stones don't make such sense but he did explain it a while back. I can't remember the proper reason.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, so it was explained in the comic. Alrighty then, thanks. 

I'll just track the chapter down. And I'll enjoy some Full Metal awesomeness while I'm re-reading.


----------



## emROARS (Feb 16, 2009)

I've always thought he uses alchemy by changing the atomic structure to make it more unstable. 

=/


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2009)

No that simply manipulating kinetic energy. Mustang alchemy simply manipulating the oygen in the air and adding a spark to it. Kimberly takes the natural chemicals thats in people bodies and mixes them together with a little of his own body chemicals to create explosions. Normally there is a limit to how big the explosion would be depending on what he uses and how big the bang he wants. At one time he didn't have enough of one element so he grabbed a passing guard and blow him up to create a massive explosion. Obviously the stone amps it up, but with him making the ground explode that is simple alchemizing the chemicals in his body only bit without killing himself.


----------



## Memos (Feb 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> No that simply manipulating kinetic energy. Mustang alchemy simply manipulating the oygen in the air and adding a spark to it. Kimberly takes the natural chemicals thats in people bodies and mixes them together with a little of his own body chemicals to create explosions. Normally there is a limit to how big the explosion would be depending on what he uses and how big the bang he wants. At one time he didn't have enough of one element so he grabbed a passing guard and blow him up to create a massive explosion. Obviously the stone amps it up, but with him making the ground explode that is simple alchemizing the chemicals in his body only bit without killing himself.



That's the method. Thanks.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> No that simply manipulating kinetic energy. Mustang alchemy simply manipulating the oygen in the air and adding a spark to it. Kimberly takes the natural chemicals thats in people bodies and mixes them together with a little of his own body chemicals to create explosions. Normally there is a limit to how big the explosion would be depending on what he uses and how big the bang he wants. At one time he didn't have enough of one element so he grabbed a passing guard and blow him up to create a massive explosion. Obviously the stone amps it up, but with him making the ground explode that is simple alchemizing the chemicals in his body only bit without killing himself.



I can dig that. Thanks.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 10, 2009)

damn, i searched for this thread but it didnt come out. thw raw has been out for a while and i didnt have a nyone to share it with
i was sooooooooooooooooo shocked, my god, awesome chapter, fucking awesome. i better wait for scan to make a further comments


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 10, 2009)

Dat was oen gd chptar  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I especially enjoyed that Lion-man actually succeeded! Oh, and Mustang bad-assery. And that pillar Alex made through Sloth's head.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimbley noooooooooooooooooooooooo!  Damn Pride...
Its interesting how that whole battle turned out to just be a ruse to lure Al and the gang back into Central.


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 10, 2009)

Is there an alternate mirror for the raw?

kewlshare is always down


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Mar 10, 2009)

yo guys must be shitting yourselves cuz FMA is going to be animated(I will be if someone told me HxH will be continued)
cant wait to see how good FMA manga really is 

and I hope Bones will take the rights to continue HxH after FMA


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy shit! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is it, I've been waiting for Mustang vs Envy ever since Mustang started asking the homonculus if they were the one who killed Maes Hughes. I knew he was intent on getting revenge and that when he did, it'd be the best thing in the manga


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

James said:


> Holy shit!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I always thought that Mustang would face off against Pride, but this seems even more appropriate.

I can't wait


----------



## Arcanis (Mar 10, 2009)

Holy shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



God dammit Mustang is so badass, the way he took out all those homunculi robots or whatever they are. And now he'll finally get revenge for Hughes, this should be an awesome fight. That last page was excellent.

Armstrong brothers are great once again.

Fuck yeah Yoki.

Noooo Kimbley. RIP. 


We should be seeing Wrath and Greed soon, they still have their rematch pending. Also Ed and Al's teacher is probably gonna do something soon too.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Legacy Mustang will be brought forth from the pages of the next chapter. Kimberly, man what a sad way to die but you deserve it man . And the Armstrongs show us why their called the *Armstrongs* again. Did anyone else get a little turned on by sister armstrong on the floor? That is about as much fanservice were going to get out of her.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 10, 2009)

It's amazing how FMA is so amazing each month. Then again, this is what happens when the author actually takes his/her craft seriously.

Alex pwning Sloth was awesome and Kimbley being gone like this was a bit of a letdown.

Mustang was GAR as usual, pwning down gluttony homunculus like fodder and  Last Page = epic win

He has finally found Hughes' killer and is about to unleash an epic beatdown.

GG Envy. It was nice knowing you


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2009)

Is the scan out yet?



Giorno Giovanna said:


> It's amazing how FMA is so amazing each week.



I wish


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Is the scan out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish



Oops my bad, I meant each month.... Now I'm sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 10, 2009)

Great chapter, as always it delivered the goods. Kimbley's end was a little bit of a let down, mostly because of little bitch Pride. Otherwise Mustang was kickass, tho this chapter lacked Ed.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 10, 2009)

And yet another amazing chapter of FMA. Mustang vs Envy, hell yes.

And I lol'd at this:


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 10, 2009)

Mustang about to unleash hell.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 10, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Mustang about to unleash hell.


I second that, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this first time Mustang is actually going to take a fight seriously? Envys so dead.

FMA is getting even more awesome each chapter


----------



## Teleq (Mar 10, 2009)

Mustang getting serious?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2009)

Badass Flame Alchemist about to go medevil on Envy, can't wait for next chapter!


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 10, 2009)

Teleq said:


> Mustang getting serious?






*Spoiler*: __ 



I also loved Riza's line about how bullets never worked nowadays.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I also loved Riza's line about how bullets never worked nowadays.



That made me laugh. Poor girl.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

The bullets line was pretty hilarious.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 10, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist never ceases to amaze me. It's time for Mustang to get some revenge.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

I liked how Mustang made everyone feel useless by taking out the zombies in 10 seconds.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That made me laugh. Poor girl.



She needs to get an assault rifle. baby girl needs an AUG.


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2009)

ChopChop said:


> I second that, correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this first time Mustang is actually going to take a fight seriously? Envys so dead.
> 
> FMA is getting even more awesome each chapter



He was pretty serious when he killed Lust. Not this serious though.


----------



## Sin (Mar 10, 2009)

I loved seeing the talent FMA's mangaka used when drawing Roy.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> He was pretty serious when he killed Lust. Not this serious though.



He was on his "why won't this bitch just die already" moment when he killed Lust.


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2009)

He had gotten stabbed and had to burn himself when he killed Lust. He was PISSED.....but now

I almost feel sorry for Envy. No matter how many Stones he has absorbed by now, he is gonna get messed up pretty badly.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought it was funny when Alex was worried about not filling out the paperwork to get the Armstrong Estate if Olivia were to die.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 11, 2009)

chapter was AWESOME!!!


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

For such an action packed chapter there was a lot of comedy.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 11, 2009)

Mustang is about to reaffirm why he's the motherfucking Colonel among the State Alchemist Majors.

It's about.  To.  Be.  On.

The win this chapter had will be overruled...if such were possible...by Roy letting loose next month.

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Mori` (Mar 11, 2009)

Wowowowow what an incredible final page.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 11, 2009)

That final page reminded me of Hellsing 

FMA truly spanks all the other Shounen mangas. Hard. Which is saying _a lot_, especially with this week's Naruto! 

I loved how _each_ character got epic lines and/or reactions!


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

final pages just spanked all over  

the last page did remind me of hellsing


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally Mustang about to Burn shit


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 11, 2009)

Sin said:


> I liked how Mustang made everyone feel useless by taking out the zombies in 10 seconds.



That's how people full of GAR handle business man. No need for that wasting time shit, just get it over with.

Can someone edit the last page and have Mustang say, "You know you just fucked up right friend?


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

its like what they neeede

fire mage aoe dps for the win 

it was gar and awesome

and more awesomeness is about to begin next month


----------



## wolfman_120 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mustang always owns. Its his character 

But I want to see him take out Envy. Envy's in a lot of shit now if he's going to have to fight Mustang, with Edward at his back


----------



## Valtieri (Mar 11, 2009)

Mustang xD 
He just can't look bad can he?

Envy is so sick, i love him.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Envy is going to get roasted.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 11, 2009)

good he gonna gets whats been coming to him for a long time now. I don't think even his fans would mind if he went out against mustang though.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 11, 2009)

I like Envy. I'm a fan, if you will.

Him losing against Mustang would be fine with me.

I'd be massively disappointed if it wasn't Mustang who killed Envy...it just has to happen to get justice for poor Hughes. It was one of the failing points of the Anime for me that Mustang killed Pride and not Envy in the end...it was still fitting to a point, but Mustang slaying Envy is just a must and = Win.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Gaelek_13 said:


> I like Envy. I'm a fan, if you will.
> 
> Him losing against Mustang would be fine with me.
> 
> I'd be massively disappointed if it wasn't Mustang who killed Envy...it just has to happen to get justice for poor Hughes. It was one of the failing points of the Anime for me that Mustang killed Pride and not Envy in the end...it was still fitting to a point, but Mustang slaying Envy is just a must and = Win.



exactly, it should be done.


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

No one should mind being killed by Mustang


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 11, 2009)

That fight better be orgasmic or else I will be very disappointed.


----------



## Mironbiron (Mar 11, 2009)

Totally forgot about Mustang's revenge, this was a great surprise in an even greater chapter


----------



## Sin (Mar 11, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> That fight better be orgasmic or else I will be very disappointed.


Lust v. Mustang was awesome.


----------



## Hellion (Mar 12, 2009)

I forgot how badass Mustang was.  Thank you chapter 94 for reminding me


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2009)

Finally, this is one fight I've been dying to see for  the longest time.  Next month is gonna fucking rock


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2009)

Link removed

Mustang win 

 ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2009)

Loved Armstrong's face ownage, and Yoki's mad wheelman skills.

other than that, as far as 
*Spoiler*: __ 



coming in right when all hope is lost, owning a horde of zombie-dolls that half the main cast was having trouble with, all with just a snap of his fingers, then proclaiming badass snarky justice and preparing to roast envy goes?


 All i can say is...

*Classic!* Mustang


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 12, 2009)

The last chapter is awesome. Armstong and now Mustang.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 12, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> The last chapter is awesome. Armstong and now Mustang.



That is indeed manly.


----------



## Volken (Mar 12, 2009)

It's about time we get another good Mustang fight. His fight with Lust was one of my favorites, and this one is even more promising. If there's any reason I'll be glad for spring break to be over, it's getting to see the next chapter. 

I'm kind of sad that Kimblee's done for. He was an interesting character, being a total psychopath and all.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2009)

I wont be surprised if we see Kimbley alive through Pride at some point in the future, like he uses his body or something. I find it hard to believe Morikawa would totally kill him off like that.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2009)

What is Yoki still doing alive anyhow?  I thought he died.


----------



## James (Mar 13, 2009)

Died when? We see him constantly with Scar...


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2009)

Thinking about the anime, sorry.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2009)

Pride consumed alot of people hasn't he? I don't see what he can do with Kimbley since he can't do alchemy, anyway I was hoping Scar would take out Kimbley but oh well, I guess expecting them to both go all out using Philosiphers stone's was wishful thinking.


----------



## dEnd (Mar 13, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> The last chapter is awesome. Armstong and now Mustang.


manliest pic ever!

Armstrong is too damn awesome!


----------



## geG (Mar 13, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Pride consumed alot of people hasn't he? I don't see what he can do with Kimbley since he can't do alchemy, anyway I was hoping Scar would take out Kimbley but oh well, I guess expecting them to both go all out using Philosiphers stone's was wishful thinking.



I thought the "homunculi can't do alchemy" thing was only in the anime. I don't remember it being brought up in the manga at least


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 13, 2009)

Im curious when Wrath is going to make his glorious return


----------



## TargaryenX (Mar 14, 2009)

Pride just got Yajirobe'd...BOOM truck to the face!


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2009)

Yep, Mustang was too damn good this Chapter.   And looks like it's far from over.  



MrCinos said:


> The last chapter is awesome. Armstong and now Mustang.



Wow, that's a really nice detail.  That had to have spent a very long time in painting that.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> Yep, Mustang was too damn good this Chapter.   And looks like it's far from over.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that's a really nice detail.  That had to have spent a very long time in painting that.



Its CGI actually, it was done by this guy:


----------



## Tyrannos (Mar 14, 2009)

Well from his DA page, it's CGI + Photoshop.   But still that's a masters level.  Nontheless, I'm impressed.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

Pretty great chapter. Mustang pretty much stole the whole show. That last menacing page of him is glorious.


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

Mustang sure shut Ed up on the 32-33 page spread and 34.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 15, 2009)

Finally remembered to post my comment about this last chapter in the proper way...

*cough*

...


FUCK YES MUSTANG...

*cough*


also...

lolKimbleetoss ...


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay so I just started Fullmetal Alchemist, and I spent the past couple days doing nothing but reading it. I'm finally up to date, and all I can say is...

HOLY SHIT.

I am so pumped for next month.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to da club!


----------



## .access timeco. (Mar 16, 2009)

Well... Kimblee surely was much less impressive in the manga than in anime :/
Now I hope Envy and Sloth are quickly finished so we can move forward. This Mustang attack against the capital could be really interesting, but everything will be lost if it becomes only fight after fight. I feel sorry for Sloth, he didn't had time to develop, but this is needed right now :/


And, god, this manga is so Bradleyless ;__;


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 16, 2009)

Last chapter was very good IMO. The only downside is that I'll have to wait a month before I see the outcome of all this ):


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2009)

Kimblee not impressive?  The fuck was he supposed to do there?  Pull a Naruto and fart in teh lion's face?  Don't take away from teh pyscho, use this moment to CREDIT your heroes for doing it and doing it well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 16, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Kimblee not impressive?  The fuck was he supposed to do there?  Pull a Naruto and fart in teh lion's face?  Don't take away from teh pyscho, use this moment to CREDIT your heroes for doing it and doing it well.



Fucking this.  I don't understand how one even gets on the path to thinking that he didn't go out badass.

I don't see anime Kimblee getting impaled to a train.


----------



## Fran (Mar 16, 2009)

Re-reading FMA again. The comedy moments are hilarious.

Barry the Chopper hitting on Hawkeye
Ed's height as a running gag.

And Winry:
Link removed


 ~ I wonder if this is going to work in animation.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2009)

Even Winry is  ... poor Ed taping that comes with a price...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 18, 2009)

Envy vs Mustang? FUCK YEAH!

Dream match come true!!!!!


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Mar 18, 2009)

Sin said:


> Lust v. Mustang was awesome.



Don't get me wrong, that fight was awesome but this fight is the one people have been waiting for and thus has a load of hype to follow.


----------



## Fran (Mar 18, 2009)

Also in this chapter, it's great how the minor characters like the Lion King and Donkey Kong get a  moment and even a chance to kill [I mean, nearly killing a very evil antagonists] - it's a shame at the end he STILL didn't manage to kill him, but that's a minor character for you 

~


----------



## Memos (Mar 18, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Also in this chapter, it's great how the minor characters like the Lion King and Donkey Kong get a  moment and even a chance to kill [I mean, nearly killing a very evil antagonists] - it's a shame at the end he STILL didn't manage to kill him, but that's a minor character for you
> 
> ~



He effectively did kill him.

I really didn't think Kimblee was going to go out without a bang


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 18, 2009)

Actually the fact that it was Heinkel to kill Kimblee just shows that the fights and kills fits into the context of the story, unlike several shonens - whoever happens to be there chips in on the fight, it doesn´t revolve around favorite character dueling each other (Kimblee saying that he would kill Scar), it flows much better than that.


----------



## James (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn this topic has been thrown to the wayside a little with all the hype for the new anime.

Should be another chapter in a few days, I'm hugely looking forward to this one.

If I'm to make a guess I think a big part of it will involve Greed and Wrath. They're the only 2 Homonculus who's current whereabouts have been put to the side for a while and their destinies are certainly intertwined and have been since early stages of the series.

I think they'll both get involved in some way with what's happening with Mustang, Ed, etc. After all, Wrath still has yet to have Mustang "open the gate".


----------



## snaza (Apr 8, 2009)

spoilers i found on mangahelpers, dont think they are confirmed. 

 The first line of the spoiler definitely is related to Roy vs Envy 
- In theory, Roy should be burning him, however he transforms into Hughes, thinking that Roy wouldn't burn him
- Roy turns to him and shouts out: "Hughes is dead! He can't be here!" 
- Envy manages to get out of the flames, and turns to face Riza
- Changes into Roy and calls her.
- Riza points her gun against Roy!Envy and calls her by name
- Riza turns to him and says: The colonel calls me Riza only if we are alone.
- Envy then replies: "You are that close?"
source
"He attacked you with nor more than you could handle.".


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2009)

lol I smell fanfics


----------



## Taleran (Apr 9, 2009)

RAW
Link removed


----------



## snaza (Apr 9, 2009)

haha


*Spoiler*: __ 



Envys pwnd again. beautiful mustang, beautiful.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 9, 2009)

Fullmetal vs. Flame: The Rematch!?!


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit, just let Envy die already


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 10, 2009)

What is this, the third time Envy's been reduced to embryo-like form?


----------



## Taxman (Apr 10, 2009)

@geg:  agreed....>___<

Awesome chapter...I think I know what's being said at the end, but I need a trans to make sure.



> What is this, the third time Envy's been reduced to embryo-like form?



second


----------



## Up against the wall (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i loved that fake roy/riza moment
i think hohenheim should be on the top 10, he's one of my favorites


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 10, 2009)

Animal Cruelty?

Scar:carl:


----------



## geG (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah still, I loved this chapter up until the ending. Now I'm just curious to see where Arakawa will go with this.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm curious about all the dialogue at the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm holding myself to read scans, *be patient, be patient*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2009)

i tried to resist the raw.. i really did 



*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck yeah, FMA vs Flame!


----------



## El Torero (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Best chapter ever.

Berseck Mustang is made of Win


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2009)

will the really fight? 

i hope so!


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i caved in, my weak-ass couldnt resist. OMFG, it's really one of the best chapters. mustang is fucking awesome.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Apr 10, 2009)

Damn, Mustang was just beasting on Envy the entire chapter and man does he look awesome when extremely pissed.

I wonder why Ed doesn't want Envy dead? Could he try to interrogate him or something?

But Crazy Mustang ain't down with that shit.


----------



## Mulkor (Apr 10, 2009)

Chapter's Out

God, I loved this chapter. That flame carnage was just too awesome. Envy is just stupid. 

I thought Envy was going to change into Riza at that one time, but Arakawa actually got me there, it was Mustang that was Envy, that was sweet.

"Well, it's not like they have a tank"...oops!

Next chapter: Intervention. Roy you silly old bum, you just have to stop with the burning and blowing things up. That's not worthy of the man who wants to take over the army.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2009)

link to the chapter??


----------



## Ziko (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes! LINK!?


----------



## Mori` (Apr 10, 2009)

man epic stuff, great plan with the radio broadcast and lolol @ Briggs bringing the tanks =p

Hawkeye is all kinds of awesome, loved how she tricked Envy and then punched him full of bullets hehe.

Roy was an angry angry man this month, burning and blowing up envy and everything else. 

Can't wait to see the ramifications of Eds intervention :3


----------



## James (Apr 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, just let Envy die already




*Spoiler*: __ 



He's going to die soon enough but I really like how this is going!

It's obvious that the whole point here is that Mustang's quest for revenge is consuming his humanity, his face throughout the chapter reminds me of Ishval, with the "eyes of a killer". 

I like how things have been set up at the end, it seems they want to save Roy by stopping him from completing his revenge in a monstrous way. 

Anyway Envy is still to be "thrown into freezing water" if Arakawa is still using punishments to some degree. Gluttony's death didn't really involve eating rats, toads and snakes though so who knows what'll happen. I'm glad Envy has had a lot of fight time though as no one can complain that he was killed off prematurely or anything at least and seeing as he's probably the most popular homonculus I could've seen that happening if he didn't go out in a drawn out fashion.

I guess my prediction was pretty off about Greed and Wrath but I still see Wrath being involved in these events somehow. In all honesty I'm expecting him to do what no one really wants to see, take Hawkeye's life to force Mustang to open the gate.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 10, 2009)

Giorno Giovanna said:


> Damn, Mustang was just beasting on Envy the entire chapter and man does he look awesome when extremely pissed.
> 
> I wonder why Ed doesn't want Envy dead? Could he try to interrogate him or something?
> 
> But Crazy Mustang ain't down with that shit.



Envy is going to die soon enough, ED just doesn't want mustand to kill envy and be consumed by revenge. That was the purpose of the talk between Ed and Ishval dude (forgot his name ).


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 10, 2009)

envy will probably bite the dust within the next 2 chapters, ed won't save a piece of shit like him. He simply doesn't want mustang to lose his humanity but somehow envy needs to die.

berserk mustang is bloody awesome...a complete massacre rather than a fight


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 10, 2009)

First half of the chapter provided some good plot development. Great idea with broadcasting false information to rally the citizens. 

Roy going brutally insane on getting his revenge was done well. Each panel showed Mustang's built up anger finally releasing. Another cliffhanger ending though. Arakawa, you cease to amaze me.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 10, 2009)

James said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No way, mustang would *freak out* if riza dies. Hell *I* would go crazy if she does. 

Awesome chapter, the fight scenes were amazing. The part with Riza and envy was hilarious I totally thought Envy was pretending to be Riza.


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2009)

Whaaa.
What 
A 
Fucking
Epic Twist.

I totally got caught out by Envy.

I thought he'd be masqueraing as Riza, and trying to trick the Colonel
Holy shit. I totally did not see that coming. That was really well written.

pek Omigawsh


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 10, 2009)

Mustang is teh badass, did someone say ownage?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 10, 2009)

Now I really wonder how roy would do against the little wrath kid.


----------



## TenshiOni (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent chapter. 
It was great to see Roy go apeshit on Envy like that. 

And I freakin' LOVED the Riza moment. <3


----------



## RivFader (Apr 10, 2009)

Only one and a half year till this fight gets animated.....


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2009)

Why can't they let him have his revenge? I'm sure he'd be satiated after that. It's not like he hasn't killed a gazillion amount of people before.


----------



## El Torero (Apr 10, 2009)

Who like me, has fallen in the mangaka trap and believed Envy was Hawkeye?


----------



## Krauser-tan (Apr 10, 2009)

i did, good sir

and it felt good


----------



## RivFader (Apr 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Who like me, has fallen in the mangaka trap and believed Envy was Hawkeye?



Better ask who hasn't fallen into this trap. Writing at it's best


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Who like me, has fallen in the mangaka trap and believed Envy was Hawkeye?



Sign me up!

That was awesome though. The fact that riza can still make a difference in combat even with just good ole fashioned firepower is one of the many reasons she is one of my few favorite female characters.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah! chappie is out!
This manga never disapoints me!


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Who like me, has fallen in the mangaka trap and believed Envy was Hawkeye?


Right here.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 10, 2009)

...You guys actually thought Envy turned into Hawkeye? That would've been retarded. Mustang *TOLD* Hawkeye to stand guard! Turning into someone that isn't supposed to be there is dumb.  That's the most basic scenario ever...

A: Oh you're here!
B: Yes, I came to help!
A: I lost them...

Then A attacks B and says something like...

"B would've never betrayed my orders" or

"I would've attacked even if you were B for betraying my order" (Hunter x Hunter) or

"That's not how B acts!" (too many series to cite)

C'mon, people, you're smarter than this...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Who like me, has fallen in the mangaka trap and believed Envy was Hawkeye?



Me, and i enjoy it


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 10, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> Turning into someone that isn't supposed to be there is dumb.  That's the most basic scenario ever...


But the real one was in fact there...


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 10, 2009)

Daaaaaaamn Envy got owned HARD man! How horrendous was the whole thing with Mustang blowing out his eyes 2 or 3 times...nasty (made me flinch to think about it).

Ed just doesn't want Roy to become so consumed with revenge that there's no going back for him, kind of like how Scar was. The guy was close to destroying something as pathetic as Envy's true form...that might be LOL worthy because, yeah, Envy really does deserve it, but Roy would just be sinking too low to do it.


----------



## Fran (Apr 10, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> ...You guys actually thought Envy turned into Hawkeye? That would've been retarded. Mustang *TOLD* Hawkeye to stand guard! Turning into someone that isn't supposed to be there is dumb.  That's the most basic scenario ever...
> 
> A: Oh you're here!
> B: Yes, I came to help!
> ...



No. This trope was played and inverted, because we were meant to think that Envy was masquerading as Riza, not Roy. And then after Riza disclaiming that the Colonel never calls her by her first name anyway.

It was original in that sense, and executed perfectly.


----------



## blazingshadow (Apr 10, 2009)

didn't like the end of the chapter but otherwise it was awesome pwnage


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 10, 2009)

wow, best chapter in awhile.  Can't wait to read all of fma when its finally over.


----------



## faults (Apr 10, 2009)

Geez, an insane mustang, thats so fuckwin. Good chapter


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh shit Ed is screwed

FMA never disappoints


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> No. This trope was played and inverted, because we were meant to think that Envy was masquerading as Riza, not Roy. And then after Riza disclaiming that the Colonel never calls her by her first name anyway.
> 
> It was original in that sense, and executed perfectly.



Pretty much this.
Oh, and I saw you try and sneak that little reference from tvtropes in there.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 10, 2009)

Who can honestly beat mustang when he can burn your eyes out with a snap....


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2009)

Who is mustand?  And Greed probably could.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

good chapter mustang is going crazy


----------



## angel333 (Apr 10, 2009)

Kubo and Kishimoto should take lessons from Arakawa she knows how to write a amazing story.  I totaly tought that Envy was Riza that was a great plot twist.  Also I am really looking forward to next chapter I have no clue what will happen.  I don't think Roy will hurt Ed since I think he is on Roy's list of people that he cares about.  I love it that Ed and Scar came back to help save Roy from himself. I hope that Ed, Scar and Riza can do this since I like Roy's character.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 10, 2009)

Man, what a frigging sweet chapter!  Mustang really wanted Envy's ass on a platter!

And I love that bit between Hawkeye and Envy!  


Though I don't agree with those who think Roy is going to attack Ed (and Hawkeye).   I see him doing his smirk and going something like, "Yeah, you're right."

But I wouldn't be surprised if Chibi Envy talking smack and they smack him around a little.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 10, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> No. This trope was played and inverted, because we were meant to think that Envy was masquerading as Riza, not Roy. And then after Riza disclaiming that the Colonel never calls her by her first name anyway.
> 
> It was original in that sense, and executed perfectly.



We were lead to believe he turned into Mustang, because he got the idea after seeing Hawkeye had followed them in. What's the point of going, "Hey, Hawkeye followed us in... That gives me a good idea! I'll pretend to be Hawkeye and approach Mustang!" What? It takes seeing Hawkeye to think that up? That's pretty basic right there.

No, seeing Hawkeye, it was obvious: "I'll turn into Mustang and trick her."

We were only "lead" to believe Envy was Hawkeye because of that creepy smile...


----------



## Mulkor (Apr 10, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> We were lead to believe he turned into Mustang, because he got the idea after seeing Hawkeye had followed them in. What's the point of going, "Hey, Hawkeye followed us in... That gives me a good idea! I'll pretend to be Hawkeye and approach Mustang!" What? It takes seeing Hawkeye to think that up? That's pretty basic right there.
> 
> No, seeing Hawkeye, it was obvious: "I'll turn into Mustang and trick her."
> 
> We were only "lead" to believe Envy was Hawkeye because of that creepy smile...



Actually, no.

Envy was like a page or 2 before wondering how he could aproach Mustang without being noticed in order to be even be able to attack him. Then Riza pops up and Envy gets like: Oh, I see...

But I guess since you're such a smart person you just saw that coming.

Arakawa sure knew how to build up that scene.


----------



## corsair (Apr 10, 2009)

Goddamn, Roy sure was awesome this chapter. I love how he totally owned Envy. And this Broadcast was a great idea.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 10, 2009)

Chapter was Ownage, lol envy had his ass handed to him on a silver platter of fire.


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 11, 2009)

They made Roy way too strong. How the hell is anyone suppose to beat someone who can blow ur eyes off by just snapping. Shouldn't ED be the strongest? >_>


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 11, 2009)

^Where the hell did you get that idea from? Isn't it suggested that Al is the better alchemist of the two as well? But that might just be me making up random jibba jabber.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 11, 2009)

If I were Ed I would transmute the air so there is no oxygen in it, then it's one sided.  Ed's almost as fast as Roy anyway.  Roy might be able to adjust the levels back enough in the spot where he needs it, that could make things very difficult.  Blinding perhaps?  Create a smoke screen or take out the light sources.  Roy's response would have to be a massive attack to hit everything, Ed would need to smoke screen and shield fast enough to avoid that.  Beating Roy should be a two step process though.  Make it so he can't use fire, destroy his gloves/pin him down.  Rather then remove oxygen he could add elements that would prevent fire, again it comes down to whether Roy's alchemy allows him to alter the air back enough or not.

Actually Ed's only weakness is that he refuses to kill people.  Instant spears from the ground or walls is as good as any attack.  He can probably do Roy's fire trick if he wants too.


----------



## RedCliffsHero (Apr 11, 2009)

kidgogeta said:


> They made Roy way too strong. How the hell is anyone suppose to beat someone who can blow ur eyes off by just snapping. Shouldn't ED be the strongest? >_>



Ed is overall more versatile, but I think Roy has the most raw destructive power and experience.

In other words, Ed has the most potential, but Roy knows how to use the most of his capability.


----------



## Mulkor (Apr 11, 2009)

Roy isn't going to fight Ed, Ed and Riza are just going to make him realize he's gone too far. I really don't understand this idea that they'll fight.


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 11, 2009)

Doesn't Mustang MAKE hydrogen and blow it up with his spark gloves? There's nothing you can do unless you transmute the hydrogen before he snaps his fingers.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 11, 2009)

Superb chapter. Roy is made of pure awesomeness. Envy, that bastard, just won't die. I hate him.
Riza was awesome as well.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic chapter yet again, FMA has really been great for the last few months.

My only complaint is all this fuss about Roy not being allowed to finish Envy off. The bastard murdered his best friend and then taunted him about it, I think it's fair do's to let Roy burn the little shit to death.

Nobody objects that he incinerated Lust, but when he's killing a monster for a personal reason suddenly it's a bad thing?

What's Ed planning to do with the Envy worm now anyway? Stick him in a jar? Cause that didn't work out so well last time.

Aside from that, I loved this chapter though. It's great to see Roy get to go all out, and the repeated burnings was one of the most hardcore things I've seen in a shounen for a while.

The whole double bluff with Riza and Envy posing as Roy was nicely done, too.

And to cap it all off we got a healthy dose of plot progression to go with the burny fun. Arakawa continues to prove she's the best there is at what she does.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

Hiruma said:


> Doesn't Mustang MAKE hydrogen and blow it up with his spark gloves? There's nothing you can do unless you transmute the hydrogen before he snaps his fingers.



actually its oxygen. hydrogen also can be used. The theory around Mustang alchemy is basically gathering the oxygen or any high flammable substance(say hydrogen or method) around him into a high density and than setting it on fire with a spark. Think of it like lighting a match in front of a gas stove. however even if you remove the oxygen you still have very flammable liquids in your body like for example, in your eyeballs. Also your skin is pretty oily in and of itself. Like Kimberly, Mustang alchemy has a lot of methods of execution so stopping it is really of matter of running like a bitch. And besides simply transmuting the air only works if you don't need to breath oxygen.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 11, 2009)

envy should be killed imo. there's no point in keeping him alive. and i feel for roy's rage. his revenge is so goddamn close he can practically taste the crisp burnt charred remains of envy. 

and i'm loving that popularity poll color page


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

They are keeping Envy alive this time for the same reason they kept him alive last time. May needs to take Envy back to Xing in order to complete her mission.

They also do not want Roy to take vengeance in such rage. He is basically being blinded by rage and is becoming like his former self during the Ishval war.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't think about it as them saving Envy, they're trying to save Roy here. Scar said it himself the way Roy is now vengeance will destroy him. The same way I guess it did to Scar.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

Superb chapter. Mustang was absolutely owning the shit out of Envy the poor bastard looked so pathetic no matter what he decided to do. The really should have just let Mustang roast the shit out of him. Unlike Scar, Mustang just needed to destroy Envy. Not X number of State Alchemists nor was that the only thing Mustang has to live for.

Also loved all of the stuff before the fighting too. They are playing their cards well.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2009)

This chapter was, is and will forever be the definition of the word *epic*.

As much as i love Envy i was loving Mustang even more when he was owning him hard. I loved the comparison of Envy's near death situation with Mustang to Lust's death by Mustang. "don't you look down on me, human!"

The stuff with Hawkeye was just icing on the fucking cake.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 11, 2009)

Extremely great chapter, loved how Mustang was owning against Envy. But good thing that they didnt kill him - yet.. the guy needs to suffer more than that.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I kinda' feel the opposite...though that's apparently my calling lately. Watching Mustang just stand there and snap his fingers until the enemy stops moving leaves a lot to be desired. I didn't like it when he killed Lust, either. I thought it was boring and really makes you wonder why these things are a threat at all...


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

I honestly thought that after all the Philosopher stones that Envy absorbed, as weak as they may have been, he would have been a little stronger.

I was still glad that Roy was incredibly dominant. The only real danger to him came from Riza


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I think I kinda' feel the opposite...though that's apparently my calling lately. Watching Mustang just stand there and snap his fingers until the enemy stops moving leaves a lot to be desired. I didn't like it when he killed Lust, either. I thought it was boring and really makes you wonder why these things are a threat at all...



Did you see what Sloth was doing to the Armstrong siblings? What Pride was doing before and after he absorbed Gluttony? These things are definitely a threat because of their abilities. Mustang just has the raw power needed to blow several of their lives away in one shot unlike most of the other characters.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

Jetstorm said:


> Did you see what Sloth was doing to the Armstrong siblings? What Pride was doing before and after he absorbed Gluttony? These things are definitely a threat because of their abilities. Mustang just has the raw power needed to blow several of their lives away in one shot unlike most of the other characters.



That's what I mean. Just drag them all to Mustang.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

Why the hell did Ed and Riza stop Mustang from killing Envy. I am sick of all this "omg hes going down the wrong path, revenge just changes people" blah blah blah. Who cares let him kill Envy.


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> That's what I mean. Just drag them all to Mustang.


I was talking to someone about Roy and the Homunculi and we came to the coclusion that Roy is a perfect weapon and the only way he will lose to a Homunculus is if he is either unable to use his fire for whatever reason or if he is in close quarters and someone like Pride can cut him into pieces.


spaZ said:


> Why the hell did Ed and Riza stop Mustang from killing Envy. I am sick of all this "omg hes going down the wrong path, revenge just changes people" blah blah blah. Who cares let him kill Envy.


That whole "revenge is bad" think has been prevelant in many manga and anime over the years. It's just something to do with revenge being a wrong reason to do whatever people do.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 11, 2009)

I know but its so over used it would be nice to see something different for once. Like have Mustand kill Envy and him being all right afterwords.


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I know but its so over used it would be nice to see something different for once. Like have Mustand kill Envy and him being all right afterwords.



I agree. In this case though, I think it is more of a set up to future events. I think that Riza being so adamant about not letting Roy kill Envy will play a role later in somehow getting Roy to open a gate.

I would post my theory but I don't want it to sound like a fanfic


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> That's what I mean. Just drag them all to Mustang.



Even Mustang couldn't take them all on at the same time. One by one he would probably waste them all.

I think only Pride and Greed would be major problems for him. Maybe Wrath but we will see.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

The revenge issue is a pretty grey area, but if you're writing a story for kids/teenagers, obviously the best side to choose would be that revenge doesn't solve anything.

But in this situation, it's stupid:

a.) Mustang would've killed him even if it wasn't out of revenge.

b.) Wasn't one of Mustang's motivators for killing Lust revenge? Why was that okay if this isn't?

c.) Last time you let him live, he came back...

d.) They're not human. They're also murderers.


----------



## Bender (Apr 11, 2009)

Who the fuck cares if Roy is driven crazy by revenge let 'em kill Envy!  That bastard fucking deserves it!  DAMN YOU SCAR!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 11, 2009)

amazing chapter, loved the ownage of envy :ho

time for bradley to come back now


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, seriously. I forgot about Roy when I read the chapter title - I need me some fucking Wrath.

I bet he climbed the cliff sides with his teeth and is uber pissed right now. He is Wrath, after all.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 11, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> That's what I mean. Just drag them all to Mustang.



Yeah bradley really won't give mustang the chance to snap his fingers


----------



## kidgogeta (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder what part Izumi will play in all of this. She was healed a little and the hype Ed gave her in the manga is crazy.Maybe she will fight Pride? Now that i think about it the bad guys are really out numbered by plenty of badass good guys at this point. May, Scar, Ed, Al, Izumi, Armstrong's,Roy, Greed, Ran Fan, even Hoenheim. Its gotten to the point where there is not enough game for our heroes.


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

kidgogeta said:


> I wonder what part Izumi will play in all of this. She was healed a little and the hype Ed gave her in the manga is crazy.Maybe she will fight Pride?



She is one of the five people Father needs to open the gate so I think she will play a pretty big part pretty soon. She is easily one of the strongest characters in the manga and last I remember, she was on the move.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Roy gonna burn some bastards... I don't get it... just let him kill envy


----------



## seastone (Apr 11, 2009)

I was wondering, is taking revenge on envy wrong?

What did Envy do that is so bad to him? He killed his best friend because they got in their way and he taunted him.

Indeed I can understand Roy for being incredibly pissed but who is he to put judgment on others for killing people? He killed countless Ishbalans as a soldier, don't you think that their friends and relatives would want to do the same want Mustang is doing to Envy? 

Sure you could say that Roy was just helping his side to victory. The same goes for Envy.  

Although there is the argument that Envy is an enemy and has to be taken out. Though it is clear as day. Roy is not fighting Envy to subdue him since he seems to be quite sadistic unlike when he was fighting Lust. He was not melting her eyes. Even when Envy cannot do anything, Roy still continues. 

So while it is human nature to hurt those that have done us wrong. It still doesn't make it right but that never stops anybody. 

I do think Roy has the right to kill envy but judging that Roy has killed countless others. I do not think he really has any high moral ground.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

If they had the power to kill Roy they could go for it.


----------



## seastone (Apr 11, 2009)

Freija the Dick said:


> If they had the power to kill Roy they could go for it.



So the people close to Roy can kill them? 

Where would you draw the line if everyone is allowed to rake revenge on everyone?


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> So the people close to Roy can kill them?
> 
> Where would you draw the line if everyone is allowed to rake revenge on everyone?



That's why they don't want everyone to take revenge on everyone. Even Scar has come to learn that revenge isn't the only route for him to go, that people like Dr. Marcoh can change and that they weren't all pure evil.


----------



## Freija (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> So the people close to Roy can kill them?
> 
> Where would you draw the line if everyone is allowed to rake revenge on everyone?



I don't think it's allowed, just saying if you had the power wouldn't you ?


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> I was wondering, is taking revenge on envy wrong?
> 
> What did Envy do that is so bad to him? He killed his best friend because they got in their way and he taunted him.
> 
> ...



There is a difference between killing in a war and killing in cold blood and sadistically.

Roy was a soldier he fought to survive. Now, you can say that Envy is figthing to survive too but Roy never grabbed the dead body of an Ishbalan and showed it to its family. Envy does this and laughs while doing it. 
I don't dislike Envy but he the probrably the most sadistic characther in the manga. Killing in the battlefield and to survive can be understood. Killing with sadism and enjoy it is beyond forgiveness. Envy mocked Roy about killing Hughes and he seemed to be proud of it so Roy has all the right to fry him


----------



## seastone (Apr 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> That's why they don't want everyone to take revenge on everyone. Even Scar has come to learn that revenge isn't the only route for him to go, that people like Dr. Marcoh can change and that they weren't all pure evil.



That kind of my point that revenge is not always a solution and that sometimes to endure it is the better choice.  



Freija the Dick said:


> I don't think it's allowed, just saying if you had the power wouldn't you ?



To be honest, I think I would but even though I think revenge is wrong. I have never been in situation where I had to make that choice.  



MisterJB said:


> There is a difference between killing in a war and killing in cold blood and sadistically.
> 
> Roy was a soldier he fought to survive. Now, you can say that Envy is figthing to survive too but Roy never grabbed the dead body of an Ishbalan and showed it to its family. Envy does this and laughs while doing it.
> I don't dislike Envy but he the probrably the most sadistic characther in the manga. Killing in the battlefield and to survive can be understood. Killing with sadism and enjoy it is beyond forgiveness. Envy mocked Roy about killing Hughes and he seemed to be proud of it so Roy has all the right to fry him



As I recall Mustang killed an elderly Ishbalan who poised no threat. He did that because it was his orders. Sure he was clearly unhappy about it but orders are orders. 

While I agree there is a difference between killing in a war and killing in cold blood and sadistically. In the end dead is dead and the person who did it is still guilty of murdering another. Even if you enjoyed it or not. 

While I do think Envy is beyond forgiveness and should be killed. I just think Roy is no position to claim moral superiority which I doubt he cares about.


----------



## Memos (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> *That kind of my point that revenge is not always a solution and that sometimes to endure it is the better choice.*
> 
> To be honest, I think I would but even though I think revenge is wrong. I have never been in situation where I had to make that choice.
> 
> ...


Which is why Mustang is going after Envy like he is and the others are trying to stop him.

If you are trying to argue whether revenge is right or wrong, this discussion could go on for days, if you are looking for an answer within the manga, the bolded parts should answer your question.


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> As I recall Mustang killed an elderly Ishbalan who poised no threat. He did that because it was his orders. Sure he was clearly unhappy about it but orders are orders.



I think I also recall something like that. Could you post a link?

edit: found it
Not really...


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 11, 2009)

Dustswirl said:


> As I recall Mustang killed an elderly Ishbalan who poised no threat. He did that because it was his orders. Sure he was clearly unhappy about it but orders are orders.
> 
> While I agree there is a difference between killing in a war and killing in cold blood and sadistically. In the end dead is dead and the person who did it is still guilty of murdering another. Even if you enjoyed it or not.
> 
> While I do think Envy is beyond forgiveness and should be killed. I just think Roy is no position to claim moral superiority which I doubt he cares about.



Just look at our real world. If you kill a men, you go to jail. If you kill an entire battalion of men in a war, you get a medal.

Are they both murder? Yes.
But Roy regrets killing all those Ishbalan. 
Envy doesn't and after all, it was Envy who provoked the war. So by killing Envy, Roy will not only be avenging Huges but also, all those Ishbalans. 
Revenge against Envy is perfectly justifiable and even Scar has reasons to kill him.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 11, 2009)

WTF!! What's wrong about killing that bastard? Revenge is helping the current situation? So what???...

Someone should start some petition like *"Let Roy Pulverize Envy"*


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 11, 2009)

*the reason why Envy got his ass kicked soo badly* is because Envy didn't have a gun. Which is funny because Riza mentions how guns don't work anymore yet here is Roy, owning someone who would have fared better if he had a fire arm. Mustang is the reason why god invented guns.

Wow now that I realized a few fans started talking out their ass, my post becomes out of context. Anywho addressing said fans. 

Morality. who gives a shit.
Justice. who gives a shit.

What matters;

Roy being prevented from killing Envy is for the sake of character development. Yes its a bad, bad, bad, place to put character development, I mean Roy is a badass, he is a soldier he doesn't need the moral lecture. Logically Roy should sleep just fine after killing Envy. However Ed response makes sense since he is a kid so his lack of understand, not knowing how shit works in understandable. Riza is the closest Roy has a to a wife, and no significant other wants to see their huby go sadistic psycho even IF the person he is going crazy on deserves it. 

But Scar is funny, because he has no where to talk, he comes into this as a person who has 'changed' and sees Roy as himself, though why he cares I have no idea. Maybe Scar has made a 180 turn away from the very psycho killer that he is attempting to save Roy from becoming. The problem here is that Roy doesn't need saving. But the writer hasn't actually let us down so far, so for the sake of 90+ chapters of pure win I'm going to let author show me why Roy needs saving.

Has Naruto "killed" anyone


----------



## Hiruzen (Apr 11, 2009)

Let em kill Envy you bastards


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 11, 2009)

So Mustang can wear another glove for specifc locations like taking
out people's eyes? 

Cool chapter. =O



> Mustang is the reason why god invented guns.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 12, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmnnnnnn



Envy got fucked up


----------



## geG (Apr 12, 2009)

About the discussion on the last page, basically Arakawa has been going with the theme of "revenge is bad" for a long time now. It's not that they think killing Envy is wrong, it's that Mustang has turned into some kind of sadistic monster due to his drive for revenge.

I still think they'll kill Envy, though it'll probably be Hawkeye or someone who gives the finishing blow.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 12, 2009)

Only thing I liked about the chapter was that Greed, Greedling and Ling all polled.

And I wasn't even happy to see where they polled


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 12, 2009)

Meh let Mustang kill Envy, kinda get annoyed with this whole you shouldn't kill for revenge BS that most manga and other media do. This is why I love the Korean movie Sympathy for Lady Vengeance every victim that lost their child got their turn in torturing the bastard that killed their child then finally killing him. Afterwards they all get coffee and feel relieved for finally getting revenge/vengence for their children. Such an awesome movie. 

There are haters already


----------



## Megaharrison (Apr 12, 2009)

After having Scar as an antagonist early on in the series it would be rather silly to have Mustang to kill Envy like that and have it all be perfectly fine.



You can't say with that kind of page, that this manga promotes revenge in any way. 

This is still a shonen, and two themes all shonens have is "friendship rox" and "revenge is bad".

EDIT: digging through FMA to try and find that scar pic, I realized how utterly awesome the Ishbal War flashback was again. It felt like a legitimate war drama/movie and had a level of maturity you don't find in most Shonens. It's probably the best part of the series for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2009)

This chapter should have just been named Envy gets raped, my god they kicked his ass. I thought it was perhaps too one sided.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2009)

Only real complaint i can give this chapter was the artwork, seemed worse than usual.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 12, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> But Scar is funny, because he has no where to talk, he comes into this as a person who has 'changed' and sees Roy as himself, though why he cares I have no idea. Maybe Scar has made a 180 turn away from the very psycho killer that he is attempting to save Roy from becoming. The problem here is that Roy doesn't need saving. But the writer hasn't actually let us down so far, so for the sake of 90+ chapters of pure win I'm going to let author show me why Roy needs saving.
> 
> As Long As You're Here



but you see as we saw with the ishvalan flashback, scar is not evil but he was so driven by revenge that it let it consume him and he attacked state alchemists, so he would know the rage that roy is feeling and knows how it can change you. 

I do agree that it was kind of dumb to not let him kill envy for a few reasons, 1) it was only envy that he wanted revenge on
2) envy is a dangerous shapeshifting homunculus, you won't get better chances than this


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 12, 2009)

fantastic chapter but i really dont like idea of envy surviving. come on already, the guy escaped death once with a stupid set up and wont be interesting to see it second time. i just hope he dies accidentally and flame vs fullmetal wont drag on forever.


----------



## James (Apr 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> I still think they'll kill Envy, though it'll probably be Hawkeye or someone who gives the finishing blow.



I'm still wondering if he'll get a death based on the "punishments in hell" for the sins, but I'm not sure if Arakawa cares anymore.

She followed them with the original Greed ("You'll be boiled alive in oil.") and Lust ("You'll be smothered in fire and brimstone") but seemed to ignore it with Gluttony ("You'll be force-fed rats, toads, and snakes.")

Envy would be due to be "put in freezing water" but we'll see as I don't imagine that being very fitting at this point.

*
Mediafire* - If anyone wants to check up on what could possibly happen you can look here. Wrath/Anger certainly wont be enjoying his much.


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 12, 2009)

James said:


> Gluttony ("You'll be force-fed rats, toads, and snakes.")



Gluttony was ironic. He ate people and ended up being eaten himself


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, I finally decided to pick up the manga again, probably because of the new anime series.

I was 28 chapters behind, but now I'm only 9. Really enjoying it, glad I didn't about this series completely. xD


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah not sure how Sloth will die from snakes


----------



## Proxy (Apr 12, 2009)

Great chapter. Envy had no chance whatsoever. 

Flame Alchemy is one of the best, if not the best, I've seen in the manga. 

So, if Envy's caught, what'll become of him? I mean he isn't going to up and become "good."


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 12, 2009)

Damn I just thought of Mustang with a philosopher's stone

Sucks for Ishvarites


----------



## Memos (Apr 12, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Great chapter. Envy had no chance whatsoever.
> 
> Flame Alchemy is one of the best, if not the best, I've seen in the manga.
> 
> So, if Envy's caught, what'll become of him? I mean he isn't going to up and become "good."



The plan for Envy was always to take him back to Xing in order to study him in order to find the key to immortality. I think that is probably what will happen seeing as they won't be killing him.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 13, 2009)

Terrific chapter that was long in buildup but perfect in execution.  Honestly I don't know how they'll kill Envy but I know they will eventually.  Just that obviously Mustang wont be the one to do it.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 13, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> 3.for those of you watching the new FMA series (im assuming most of your are), what groups have you found that are good and are subbing it? I am currently using Taka fan subs. Any suggestions or comparisons you guys would like to make?



I wouldn't get too cosy with Fansubs, because Funimation has it licensed and it won't be long until they get C&D orders.


----------



## James (Apr 13, 2009)

adam5aby said:


> 3.for those of you watching the new FMA series (im assuming most of your are), what groups have you found that are good and are subbing it? I am currently using Taka fan subs. Any suggestions or comparisons you guys would like to make?



I was happy with the Taka fansubs from the first episode I watched. Translations, font choice and layout all sat well with me and the quality was good. I'll be sticking with them I think for my "quality release" though I've been giving in and watching the speedsubs first.


----------



## Darth (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm on chapter 36. It's starting to get different from the first season at this point. Bradley's abilities really surprised me when he took down Greed.

I'm at the point where The Elric bros just found out about Hughes' death and Mustang just torched the "fake" chick.

Even I knew she wasn't real.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 18, 2009)

Tyrannos said:


> I wouldn't get too cosy with Fansubs, because Funimation has it licensed and it won't be long until they get C&D orders.



And yet fansubs will still come out because FMA is cool like that.

Reason everyone stopped subbing Soul Eater when Funi told them to is because....well.....Soul Eater wasn't going to be missed that much anyways. And you don't need subs for it, really.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

Just finished Chapter 90. Ran Fan's return was Epic and Pride has been locked up.

Although I am curious what Hoenhime's backup plan is.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 21, 2009)

There is so many awesomeness in chapter 94... I don't even know where to start... but I do know one thing: NO ONE CAN SILENCE THE MASS MEDIA!


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

It's true. Mustang's gone psycho. 

I avidly await the next chapter. *looks at calendar* 

3 weeks?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 21, 2009)

Still three more weeks...omg...
It better be worth it!
But I know it will


----------



## tgre (Apr 24, 2009)

Still think most epic chapter was the stand-off at Central and then Havoc coming in at the end and carrying supplies for them.

That and the Ishval flashback arc really made it the kicker for me.

And now Mustang's gone psycho.

It might be a Ed + Scar vs Mustang stand-off.


----------



## blueblip (Apr 24, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> It might be a Ed + Scar vs Mustang stand-off.


Don't know what those two could do to him, really. Envy was a fucking joke to bat-shit crazy Roy. If Ed and Scar want to keep their eyes, they'd let Liza handle this. Roy's team plays on another level, even against homunculi. Apart from her, I don't think there's anyone else who'd not get burnt to a crisp there.

This chapter also made me miss the awesome that is Havoc in action.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Apr 25, 2009)

You guys are forgetting the important question

where is king bradley? (and LOL at those who think he is dead :ho)


----------



## Darth (Apr 25, 2009)

Wrath wouldn't die so easily. He's a humuculous after all.

He's probably going to show up in Central one way or another. I pity the ones who feel Bradley's Wrath.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 25, 2009)

lol, King Bradley 

i totally forgot about that dude


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 25, 2009)

pure Bradley...anyway great chapter my god the mass media is a powerful force and i love how they are using it to their advantage


----------



## James (Apr 25, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Wrath wouldn't die so easily. He's a humuculous after all.
> 
> He's probably going to show up in Central one way or another. I pity the ones who feel Bradley's Wrath.



I've said this before a few weeks ago but remember, he told Father that he kept Mustang alive so that he could "have him open the gate"

He still hasn't made that happen...and I expect that plot point is going to come up again soon. The reason why Mustang is also considered a potential candidate for sacrafice, that is.


----------



## Sannom (Apr 26, 2009)

> Don't know what those two could do to him, really. Envy was a fucking joke to bat-shit crazy Roy.



Envy is a joke to everyone, not only to Mustang  Scar and Ed are trained fighters who are used to fighting alchemists. Believe me, Mustang would be in deep trouble if those two were to team up against him.


----------



## AsunA (Apr 28, 2009)

Pfew, finally done reading 94 chapters in 3 days. I realized that the anime in 2003 was quite interesting eventhough it didn't follow the manga at all. Now I'm even more looking forward to FMA:B ^^ 

Man, Mustang going wacko sure is interesting lol.


----------



## E (Apr 28, 2009)

^^^3 days!? 

that's not human


----------



## AsunA (Apr 28, 2009)

Springbreak! I was bored


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2009)

E said:


> ^^^3 days!?
> 
> that's not human



One day too many really.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2009)

E said:


> ^^^3 days!?
> 
> that's not human


ive caught up to HNI in three days so its not that bad


----------



## James (May 3, 2009)

Only a few more days to my favourite monthly dose of awesome. 

Well actually it could be another week but the raws have sometimes been appearing as early as the 8th of the month.

Can't wait for this chapter anyway. Seriously hoping to see Bradley and Greed reappear in the story soon, I want to know what Greed is planning and what Bradley has been up to since the train incident (9 chapters ago now).


----------



## Wilham (May 4, 2009)

I read this after watching the first 2 episodes of Brotherhood. I love this manga and wish it was released more than just once a month.


----------



## James (May 4, 2009)

If it was released more often it wouldn't have the same level of quality.

The best thing about FMA is the monthly release, you get a long chapter with great quality pacing and good artwork. There's nothing compromised to rush the chapter out on a weekly basis.

Honestly I'd prefer more of the big name manga were released this way. It does have the downside of meaning it doesn't gain as much popularity and isn't discussed as regularly as other series are but in terms of being an awesomely high quality manga that never once has went through a poor spell, it's definitely worth the wait every month.


----------



## RivFader (May 4, 2009)

James said:


> If it was released more often it wouldn't have the same level of quality.
> 
> The best thing about FMA is the monthly release, you get a long chapter with great quality pacing and good artwork. There's nothing compromised to rush the chapter out on a weekly basis.
> 
> Honestly I'd prefer more of the big name manga were released this way. It does have the downside of meaning it doesn't gain as much popularity and isn't discussed as regularly as other series are but in terms of being an awesomely high quality manga that never once has went through a poor spell, it's definitely worth the wait every month.



Monthly manga's sure are a fine thing, but I still remember the wait for a new Hellsing chapter...breaks are even worse with a monthly release shedule. However, series like Bleach would work better monthly (at least I hope it would).


----------



## Hiroshi (May 4, 2009)

This last release of _New Prince of Tennis_'s monthly release was too short, but _Fullmetal Alchemist_'s releases are just perfect.


----------



## Aruarian (May 4, 2009)

Got up-to-date with FMA a few days ago, very enjoyable. Surprising to see how much different it is from the original anime, which I saw before I ever read the manga.


----------



## Wilham (May 4, 2009)

I like the fact that with monthly releases the quality is better it just sucks waiting thats all.


----------



## RivFader (May 4, 2009)

Wilham said:


> I like the fact that with monthly releases the quality is better it just sucks waiting thats all.



Oh well, I mostly forget the release date for monthly release's and I'm usually suprised that there's another chapter out 
The only monthly series that really creeped me out in that matter was Hellsing....


----------



## geG (May 9, 2009)

Spoilers for chapter 95:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Envy kills himself


Izumi!


----------



## E (May 9, 2009)

lol           .


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2009)

E said:


> lol           .



Indeed, I'm just feeling like...after all of that?


----------



## RivFader (May 9, 2009)

Me liekz


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 9, 2009)

Fucking awesome, Envy. Way to stick it to them


----------



## Memos (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally, Izumi is back 

Unfortunately that seems to be the last page.

Envy killing himself didn't surprise me much, TBH.


----------



## Sin (May 9, 2009)

Envy trolled the FMA team


----------



## RivFader (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how the rest of the chapter will be used. Just Envy killing himself and Izumi appearing would be kind of lame.


----------



## Memos (May 9, 2009)

RivFader said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how the rest of the chapter will be used. Just Envy killing himself and Izumi appearing would be kind of lame.




*Spoiler*: __ 



A 2-page chapter That would be awesome.

I think it will concentrate on the Armstrongs seeing as when Izumi appears we can see Armstrongs people in the back.


----------



## RivFader (May 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's hope for that. I demand more Sloth


----------



## Memos (May 9, 2009)

RivFader said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope for that. I demand more Sloth




*Spoiler*: __ 



Izumi easily dispatching Sloth would be great to see and wouold set her power-level to the appropriate level.


----------



## Taxman (May 9, 2009)

> I'm still wondering if he'll get a death based on the "punishments in hell" for the sins, but I'm not sure if Arakawa cares anymore.
> 
> She followed them with the original Greed ("You'll be boiled alive in oil.") and Lust ("You'll be smothered in fire and brimstone") but seemed to ignore it with Gluttony ("You'll be force-fed rats, toads, and snakes.")


 
Actually, now that I try and recall Dante's Divine Comedy, aren't those who committed Gluttony feasted upon by Cerberus?


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

Oh shit


----------



## Zorokiller (May 9, 2009)

spoiler looks to clean and Edward's look on his face makes it look fake.

Looks more like a good fanart to me.

Only believing this until a good source is shown.


----------



## Eldritch (May 9, 2009)

No I'm pretty sure that's not a fanart



Taxman said:


> Actually, now that I try and recall Dante's Divine Comedy, aren't those who committed Gluttony feasted upon by Cerberus?



I think they were going by this chart:

Sin  	Punishment in Hell  	Animal  	Color

Pride 	- broken on the wheel 	Horse 	Violet
Envy - 	put in freezing water 	Dog 	Green
Anger -	dismembered alive 	Bear 	Red
Sloth -	thrown in snake pits 	Goat 	Light Blue
Greed -	put in cauldrons of boiling oil 	Frog 	Yellow
Gluttony -	forced to eat rats, toads, and snakes 	Pig 	Orange
Lust 	- smothered in fire and brimstone 	Cow 	Blue


----------



## Taxman (May 9, 2009)

> I think they were going by this chart:
> 
> Sin Punishment in Hell Animal Color
> 
> ...


 
ah I see...

However, if we think of the other humonculi deaths in accordance to the punishments in the Divine comedy whether that be the inferno or even the purgatorio...they end up matching somewhat as well...(of course gluttons are frozen in place and forced to eat their own shit...but I'm pretty sure cerberus is here as well drooling/eating them.)


----------



## James (May 9, 2009)

Shit, saw the spoiler pics earlier but figured there'd be a raw by now. Oh well...tomorrow I guess!

Seems this chapter is a bit more of a transitional one than I expected. Still probably a ton of content not in the spoiler pics though! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like it really is time to say goodbye to Envy though. It's definitely due by now though so I can't really complain. It would've worked well if he'd gone out by Marcoh's hand as it is but at least Mustang got to deal with his revenge too. He didn't have much purpose left beyond this point.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2009)

Taxman said:


> ah I see...
> 
> However, if we think of the other humonculi deaths in accordance to the punishments in the Divine comedy whether that be the inferno or even the purgatorio...they end up matching somewhat as well...(of course gluttons are frozen in place and forced to eat their own shit...but I'm pretty sure cerberus is here as well drooling/eating them.)



Ain't he eating the traitors?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I, too am interested in seeing how Izumi fights...

Of course, I'm really waiting to go back to Pride and see Kimblee return. But that's just because I fucking love Kimblee.


----------



## Taxman (May 9, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Ain't he eating the traitors?


 
nope...Cerberus is the guardian of the third circle of hell which is the Gluttons.

Traitors are in the ninth circle of hell and trapped in a frozen lake.  Satan's heads are chewing on the "greatest of traitors"

*though I said "frozen in place" for gluttons, I should have said that they were "stuck" in filth and mire and had to deal with Cerberus.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2009)

If spoilers are real, this looks like it'll be another great chapter


----------



## El Torero (May 10, 2009)

WTF?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn?t Envy begging for his life in last chapter? Then how the hell does he commite suicide?


----------



## NECROFANTASIA (May 10, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He did it to spite them... they were all fighting over who got to kill him, so he made it so that none of them got the satisfaction of doing it. He's just that much of a jerk, lol.


----------



## James (May 10, 2009)

Damnit I demand my FMA raw. I have no patience with Full Metal Alchemist releases at all.


----------



## geG (May 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That might not be the reason. I don't think it was really said in the spoiler summaries


----------



## Felix (May 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That might not be the reason. I don't think it was really said in the spoiler summaries




*Spoiler*: __ 



I also thought it was because of that that he suicided himself
Trolling everyone and such. Typical Envy


----------



## The Imp (May 10, 2009)

Seems like a good chapter, but i want to see Hoenheim vs Father.


----------



## Eldritch (May 10, 2009)

I don't read the raws at all, that way when the chapter pops up on OM I can be like, "oh shit :surprise:"


----------



## James (May 10, 2009)

I can't resist. I need my raws. I always think I should try and resist but it's hard with stuff like FMA. 

Seems like it's going to be a slower release this month. The raw was out by the 9th last month I think but that's because it was a huge chapter. This one seems good but more of a regular chapter, not grounbreaking enough for an early raw.


----------



## ShinyDuck (May 10, 2009)

*FMA Manga Plot*

Ive neglected reading FMA for a couple months, and Ive forgotten most of the events of the current arc. Can someone explain them to me?


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2009)

seems like it is going to be a good chapter. hope it comes out soon


----------



## Iijyanaika (May 11, 2009)

it's out
I got negged for the stupid joke in this post, what the fuck!


----------



## RivFader (May 11, 2009)

RAW's out on MH.
Fuck yeah! 

Edit: You win this time, Iijyanaika


----------



## Taxman (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




and once again, the Armstrong family proves how EPIC they are


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was hilarious when Envy tried to bite into Ed's hand only to realise it is AutoMail

Armstrong  that is all.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 , armstrong FTW, yay envy dead for real


----------



## Mat?icha (May 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


that bite cracked me up too

awesome chapter. now wait for scan


----------



## Bergelmir (May 11, 2009)

Taxman said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude. A this point in the game, epic is an understatement. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That was actually a pretty touching ending for Envy. Did not see that coming at all. Despite Envy being.... well, Envy, I choked up a bit for him.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Dude. A this point in the game, epic is an understatement.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



what exactly did envy say


----------



## Bergelmir (May 11, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly did envy say




*Spoiler*: __ 



DISCLAIMER: I'm tired, and sleepy and about to go to bed. So my brain is pretty frazzled right now. Thus, this trans is just barely decent. But it gets Envy's words across.

Ed says a few words about how for all his bluster Envy is jealous of the weak humans. This is Envy's response.
"Heh... hehe...　This is humiliating...　Ending up like a ragged cloth... You humans thrash me around like a piece of shit... And to top it off, this shithead among shitheads... this fucking kid is the only one who understands me... This is the height of humiliation... **he rips out his alchemist's stone** Haha... We'll see how your simple ideals will hold up from here on out.

Bye bye, Ed...ward... Elric...?


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



wow that is pretty sad, thanks


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2009)

omg did Armstrong show his teeth 

he didn't just have his beard


----------



## Matt Perry (May 11, 2009)

Come on 95 translation! One day late already, let's go!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> omg did Armstrong show his teeth
> 
> he didn't just have his beard



You know your fucked when you see his teeth, it like chuch norris

you can see them its to late

Edit: TEXT SUMMARY


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit, Armstrong.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2009)

"I am a Housewife," but just for today I feel like showing off a little, "I am an Alchemist!"

How bad ass is that


----------



## El Torero (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sloth falling in next chapter. And only 3 Homunculi left


----------



## RivFader (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like there is only a year elft for FMa, but we've finally got to see Izumi fighting, I'm already excited to see the next chapter.


----------



## Muk (May 11, 2009)

its monthly isn't it


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome chapter! Armstrong brothers are awesome as usual. Olivia is commanding her enemies and Alex kicks Sloth's lazy ass!
And Izumi! Fuck, this is awesome. I predicted her to appear this chapter~ and her response was awesome too!

And about Wrath, we haven't seen him after the explosion of the train, haven't we?


----------



## RivFader (May 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> its monthly isn't it



Yes, it is 

*donates 2000th post to FMA thread*


----------



## Up against the wall (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bring it bitch
i loved the chapter
i didn't expect envy to kill itself


----------



## James (May 11, 2009)

Nice chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Envy's end was quite sad. It's surprising seeing someone like him cry so much, it was nice he at least admitted his jealousy by saying Ed understands him. Still after all he's done I can't feel too sorry for him.

Armstrong was totally badass. After Mustang's turn to show off his chapter this one is Armstrong's. I'm glad he got to fight a Homonculus, I wasn't sure if he was one of the characters that would get their own fight with one before the fight with Sloth started. I don't expect much more time to be spent on it either so I guess that'll be Sloth gone soon too, leaving only Pride, Greed, Wrath and Father. 

I guess Envy wasn't thrown in freezing water after all unless Arakawa intended his beating in the North and falling onto the snow to represent that but I doubt it.

Damnit I hope Wrath is back soon. Due to his human side I find his fate interesting and want to see how it happens.  It's good to see Izumi though I guess but I have a feeling that's just to set up all the "human sacrafices" into place.


----------



## Aeon (May 11, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrath is still MIA but you can expect him to make an epic entrance of his own sometime soon.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 11, 2009)

But who'll kill Wrath? I hope it won't be Roy, he already defeated two of them.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol Envy Suicide. Geez do I love the Armstrong siblings. Both so bad ass. Haha even Izumi has returned. Shit just keeps getting better.


----------



## Eldritch (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, it doesn't seem like there's much content this chapter




Edit:

Oh fuck me, right after I finished reading the raw it comes out on OM


----------



## Kellogem (May 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



they seriously overreacted the whole mustang killing envy thing..

"noo, dont kill the enemy we all would kill btw, but you cant, cause you will sink to the level of an animal, and so will the whole country led by you"

according to hawkeye its all right if she do it, cause that wouldnt be revenge, but what? sure not self-defense..


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 11, 2009)

Hawkeye can kill Envy because he's a prick.

Mustang would be doing it for his own revenge, ergo it's worse.


----------



## Kellogem (May 11, 2009)

it doesnt change Mustang himself whatever he kills Envy or not, the fact remains he would do it; he only didnt do cause they forced him; its not like he gave up his revenge on his own; if killing envy is allright, and if mustang would kill him if they wouldnt force him not to, then what does it change if he lets hawkeye kill the homunculus instead of doing it himself or not?


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2009)

I could've guessed Envy's reasons, however the fight was overshadowed by GARmstrong (a.k.a. my new favorite character).


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2009)

Armstrong elevated himself to a whole new level of  this chapter.


----------



## Double Oh Ess (May 12, 2009)

So...since Envy clearly said he couldn't bite ed to posses him because of his automail, but then when Ed reached over squash him or whatever, he bit ed and RIGHT after he killed himself, what does that mean for Envy? Did he actually posses Ed somehow, like in his mind, and he will appear later?


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


Mider T said:



			I could've guessed Envy's reasons, however the fight was overshadowed by GARmstrong (a.k.a. my new favorite character).
		
Click to expand...




Aeon said:



			Armstrong elevated himself to a whole new level of  this chapter.
		
Click to expand...


GARmstrong is my freaking hero. 



Double Oh Ess said:



			So...since Envy clearly said he couldn't bite ed to posses him because of his automail, but then when Ed reached over squash him or whatever, he bit ed and RIGHT after he killed himself, what does that mean for Envy? Did he actually posses Ed somehow, like in his mind, and he will appear later?
		
Click to expand...


I don't think so. I think Envy reached his breaking point when it was Ed that understood his pain.
But does anyone else find it weird that all through all his bitching about people pitying him, what he actually wanted was someone to pity him? The fuck Envy. Lying should be Pride's job. 

Speaking of Pride, I wonder where he and Wrath are. King Bradley better come back to whoop some ass, or I'm gonna be disappointed.*


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2009)

Fuck Envy was holding that misery in for a long time. Can't believe Envy an hero'd but it wasn't really stupid since the same thing was going to happen to him once he got to xing, which is where he eventually would've finally ended up had he stayed alive so probably made the most rational choice in his situation dispite how sad it was. Mustang not getting his revenge, man talk about a ball ripper.


Armstrong is a pimptastic SOB. He's so going to fuck Sloth up bad and hard. By the time Armstrong is done with Sloth, he'll be a mangled vagina. Izumi appearance was unexpected as fuck! Can't wait to see her team up with the others against Father. Wonder how Bradley and Pride will be taken care of? Gluttony is still around right? Guess he might become Scar's bitch if Bradley doesn't.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

Gluttony was eaten by pride,

also hell yeah armstrong, how do you fix a dislocated arm, by using it as an f---ing sheild


----------



## Tyrannos (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, that was bad-ass.  

And I loved Armstrong's expression when he said it was fixed!


----------



## Quasar (May 12, 2009)

Awesome chapter. Has there ever been a chapter that has sucked???? I think not


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


Quasar said:



			Awesome chapter. Has there ever been a chapter that has sucked???? I think not
		
Click to expand...


An FMA chapter tha sucks? Isn't that like an oxymoron?*


----------



## SPN (May 12, 2009)

I find FMA amazing in the sense that I feel like about 12 seconds of progress can be made in a chapter, and it still has me coming back for more the next month...


----------



## Kellogem (May 12, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> 
> But does anyone else find it weird that all through all his bitching about people pitying him, what he actually wanted was someone to pity him? The fuck Envy. Lying should be Pride's job.
> ...



I dont think he wanted Ed to pity him, he didnt say he was glad he did, actually Ed understanding him was the most humiliating
 of all...


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

chapter was cool. Sloth got his ass handed to him by Armstrong. That was pretty awesome.

Mustang just wanted to blow shit up after all.


----------



## chauronity (May 12, 2009)

Oh wow, i wouldnt want to get into dog fight with Armstrong


----------



## Jugger (May 12, 2009)

thank god we god new anime i want she amstrong sibling in anime action. They where born to be one of the best sibling in manga


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

Izumi and GARmstrong in the same chapter.  Well shit my britches.


----------



## E (May 12, 2009)

still reading atm 

i'm a slow reader lol


----------



## Mat?icha (May 12, 2009)

great chapter. one more homunculy is dead. sloth is on his wau to death,hopefully. envy envying humans was outstanding, very well put by mangaka.


----------



## Omolara (May 12, 2009)

Kell?gem said:


> I dont think he wanted Ed to pity him, he didnt say he was glad he did, actually Ed understanding him was the most humiliating
> of all...



Yeah, pity and understanding aren't the same. Nobody wants to be pitied, but they do want and need for others to understand them.

I really really liked that moment.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


Kell?gem said:



			I dont think he wanted Ed to pity him, he didnt say he was glad he did, actually Ed understanding him was the most humiliating
 of all...
		
Click to expand...


I took that too mean that the one that understood him was the youngest and most inexperienced and that pissed him off. Iunno. Maybe that's just me.



Omolara said:



			Yeah, pity and understanding aren't the same. Nobody wants to be pitied, but they do want and need for others to understand them.

I really really liked that moment.
		
Click to expand...


I wouldn't say no one was to be pitied. But, I get what you guys are saying. I guess I just interpreted it differently. 

That was a great moment.*


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

I rather liked Envy's end, it well suited him.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 12, 2009)

great end for envy.

i wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## E (May 12, 2009)

chapter was alright


armstrong is a friggen beast


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

I dunno, headshot from Hawkeye could have been pretty cool.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 12, 2009)

lol, amstrong scared the shit outta me


----------



## Matt Perry (May 12, 2009)

I'm slightly confused on how the getting the arm back into socket worked, but damn... he's got some moves!


----------



## E (May 12, 2009)

he let sloth squeeze his shoulder so it could be fixed


that's gangsta


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2009)

good chapter armstrong is a beast


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

I can't wait to see this chapter animated. Let's hope for some Izumi action next chapter


----------



## Omolara (May 12, 2009)

Yeah, Armstrong letting Sloth put his arm back in place was badass. In fact, he's been pretty awesome this entire fight. 

I'm glad Roy has finally calmed down. I loved that Riza was completely ready to keep her vow no matter how much it hurt her to have to do so. I like that there's such a deep mutual need between the two of them without it having to be blatantly romantic to feel real.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 12, 2009)

Damn, i feel like eating a light snack while i´m reading this rather, enjoyable chapter.

Liked the chapter overall even if i thought that Mustang needed a little more convincing not to kill his best friend´s assassin, it felt slightly rushed but i guess that the author couldn´t afford to spend more time on that scene.


----------



## James (May 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> I can't wait to see this chapter animated. Let's hope for some Izumi action next chapter



As awesome as your set is I recommend not posting in the anime section with that. That's one hell of a spoiler set, although I guess not everyone would recognise it as Selim...but yeah.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2009)

James said:


> As awesome as your set is I recommend not posting in the anime section with that. That's one hell of a spoiler set, although I guess not everyone would recognise it as Selim...but yeah.



No one knows who Selim is


----------



## Taxman (May 12, 2009)

the people that watched the first anime know <__<


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


Taxman said:



			the people that watched the first anime know <__<
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, the kid that got choked. LoL. 

That was the biggest part of his character to me. *


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2009)

Taxman said:


> the people that watched the first anime know <__<



I can't remember him from the first anime
I can't remember him being "major"...

Wait, I'm confused, not sure anymore


----------



## James (May 12, 2009)

I suppose he can probably get away with it for now without anyone realising. Once Selim starts popping up in the the new anime it'd be more obvious though but as far as I remember we barely see him at all for a long time.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 12, 2009)

*


Felix said:



			I can't remember him from the first anime
I can't remember him being "major"...

Wait, I'm confused, not sure anymore 

Click to expand...


His character wasn't important.

Bradley gave him the skull and he brought it back to Bradley when Roy was there fighting him. Bradley choked him out, Roy took the skull. Bradley died. LoL.*


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

In the manga it would have gone like this...

Pride: Hey Wrath why are you choking me

Wrath: I thought I'd give it a shot 

Pride: Right... I'm gonna kill you now

Wrath:


----------



## RivFader (May 13, 2009)

James said:


> As awesome as your set is I recommend not posting in the anime section with that. That's one hell of a spoiler set, although I guess not everyone would recognise it as Selim...but yeah.





Felix said:


> No one knows who Selim is





James said:


> I suppose he can probably get away with it for now without anyone realising. Once Selim starts popping up in the the new anime it'd be more obvious though but as far as I remember we barely see him at all for a long time.



Yes, I guess it's a "bit" spoilerish, but since I nearly never post in the FMA anime section I guess it's ok. But I simply couldn't resist when i found that picture


----------



## Zorokiller (May 13, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn, i feel like eating a light snack while i?m reading this rather, enjoyable chapter.
> 
> Liked the chapter overall even if i thought that Mustang needed a little more convincing not to kill his best friend?s assassin, it felt slightly rushed but i guess that the author couldn?t afford to spend more time on that scene.



What a rip-off!
I lol at the failed attempt to make it look different by changing small details lol


----------



## E (May 13, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Damn, i feel like eating a light snack while i?m reading this rather, enjoyable chapter.



DO WANT


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 13, 2009)

Selim's part in the original Anime was to be a n00b kid who caused Pride to get toasted once and for all by Mustang....

Yeah, that sets a Spoiler if you watch the NEW Anime but not the Manga.


----------



## seastone (May 13, 2009)

Damn that was a great chapter. I like how Envy died, to spite them to the end he killed himself. Also it is great that the "envy" aspect of him was explained. 

The Armstrong siblings prove to be impressive as usual. Though anyone think that Alex will get respect from his sister after this event? I think he has earned it.


----------



## Fran (May 13, 2009)

Great chapter is great.
How did Armstrong's arm get healed though? Weird, couldn't make out the art.

Was  though. Loved this chapter. Emotions are whizzing!


----------



## Malumultimus (May 13, 2009)

He dislocated his shoulder. Sloth nailed it back in.


----------



## Matt Perry (May 13, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> He dislocated his shoulder. Sloth nailed it back in.



Bascially made his GAR bar explode and glow flamboyantly.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2009)

Good chapter, tho I think the art was a bit off in places, either it was drawn like that or its a bad scan.


----------



## geminis (May 13, 2009)

Read it yesterday freaking amazing my favorite part was watching envy rip out his stone and ofcourse TEACHER about to get serious!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiroshi (May 13, 2009)

My favorite part was the RoyxRiza interaction. Armstrong pwning was also another interesting part.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 15, 2009)

something just came to me, what is Scars name? if its been said pls link it i can't remember, if not then why not?


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 16, 2009)

wow my god that chapter was just ,,,words cant describe it was just awesome the gangs is back and kicking.envy's death was very touching i'm gonna miss him.the Armstrongs continue to be my favorite duo that fight is really really good(also the humor.."does anyone know how to fix a dislocated shoulder"......"the guy who did just had his head taken off" priceless.I love how hoshino seem to tie everything together,the Briggs guy coming back and finally my favorite,ed's teacher mizune i think was her name.i cant wait for the father hohenheinn fight thats gonna be crazy._*God i love Fma*_


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2009)

hopefully next chapter we get to see ed's dad meeting father and fighting him. both are probably really strong.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 20, 2009)

The Fight with Hoenhime and FATHER/Pride =

"Master Yoda you survived"

"A New aprentice I hear you have"

"Your arrogance blinds you Master Yoda"


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Fight with Hoenhime and FATHER/Pride =
> 
> "Master Yoda you survived"
> 
> ...



Hoenhime = new princess?


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Fight with Hoenhime and FATHER/Pride =
> 
> "Master Yoda you survived"
> 
> ...



*Master Yoda*: I hear a new apprentice you have, Emperor... or should I call you Darth Sidious? 

*Emperor Palpatine*: Master Yoda... you survived. 

*Master Yoda*: Surprised? 

*Emperor Palpatine*: [grinning] Your arrogance blinds you, Master Yoda. Now you will witness the full power of the dark side! 

_[He strikes Yoda to the floor with Force Lightning] _

*Emperor Palpatine*: I have waited a long time for this moment, my little green friend. At last, the Jedi are no more. 

*Yoda*: Not if anything to say about it I have! 

_[Yoda Force-flings Palpatine across the room and across his desk] _

*Yoda*: At an end, your rule is. And not short enough, it was! 

_[Palpatine leaps towards a door in panic, but Yoda leaps in and blocks his way] _

*Yoda*: If so powerful you are... why leave? [ignites his lightsaber] 

*Emperor Palpatine*: You will not stop me! Darth Vader will become more powerful than either of us! [ignites his lightsaber] 

*Yoda*: Faith in your new apprentice, misplaced may be. As is your faith in the dark side of the Force. 

*ensue epic battle*

Yeah, it'd be cool if Hoenhime vs. Humunculous turned out half as epic as that fight.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 21, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> "At an end your rule is, and not short enough it was."
> 
> *Master Yoda*: I hear a new apprentice you have, Emperor... or should I call you Darth Sidious?
> 
> ...



lol, the force is strong with you 

i lol'd hard.


----------



## Darth (May 21, 2009)

It's funny. Because Obi-Wan managed to defeat Anakin whereas Yoda lost to Palpatine. The complete opposite of how the fights should have gone.

If that happens in the manga. (Where Ed beats Wrath but Hoenhime loses to Father) I'd be pretty pissed.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 21, 2009)

You think that Yoda would have enough time to kill Anakin then get Obiwan to make sure that no one could interfere with his fight with Palapatine.

Also it seems that  Honehime should lose or the ending would be anti climactic


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 21, 2009)

I honestly don't think we'll see _Father VS Hoenheim _until we've seen a resolution to _The Armstrongs VS Sloth_, especially now that we've seen the end of Envy once and for all. I've a feeling that next Chapter will be Sloth's eventual downfall and then on to the "big dogs"of Father and Hoenheim.

Also, I'd love to see Greed/Ling back again, but with him around and Pride free again there's two rogue elements out there.

Anyone think they might BOTH intervene in the Father/Hoenheim battle?


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2009)

i think greed will try to kill father again


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2009)

Damn, Armstrong got fucked up and then he fucked Sloth up even worse! 

That one panel Armstrong looks like he's having a roid rage. LMAO


----------



## Lord Genome (May 22, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> It's funny. Because Obi-Wan managed to defeat Anakin whereas Yoda lost to Palpatine. The complete opposite of how the fights should have gone.


say what


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> say what



It was generally accepted among the jedi that Anakin had surpassed Obi Wan. In fact, Anakin save his life 9 times in the Clone Wars. He's overall a better fighter than Obi Wan. Obi Wan even admits this.

However, Yoda is regarded as the Grand Master of the jedi. He is the most powerful of them all yet he lost to Palpatine. Even though Mace Windu mopped the floor with him. Of course, he lost because of the location and circumstances that forced him to retreat.

Still. The results were definitely unexpected to say the least.

I wonder if the same will happen in the coming FMA chapters.


----------



## MrCinos (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Homunculus picture_


----------



## Memos (May 22, 2009)

Apart from Pride wearing what appears to be suspenders, that is great.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 23, 2009)

what chap does mustang fight envy?


----------



## Memos (May 23, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> what chap does mustang fight envy?



He "fights" envy in chapter 94


----------



## noobthemusical (May 23, 2009)

hot pants seriously?

pic is still epic, but damn


----------



## White Knight (May 23, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> It was generally accepted among the jedi that Anakin had surpassed Obi Wan. In fact, Anakin save his life 9 times in the Clone Wars. He's overall a better fighter than Obi Wan. Obi Wan even admits this.
> 
> However, Yoda is regarded as the Grand Master of the jedi. He is the most powerful of them all yet he lost to Palpatine. Even though Mace Windu mopped the floor with him. Of course, he lost because of the location and circumstances that forced him to retreat.



well Palpatine threw the fight he wanted Anikin to see that the Jedi Order was trying take over the republic that way he would join the Darkside for this to work Anikin had to kill Windu which he did so really it was a victory if anything else

sorry for the interuption but saw this and had to voice my oppinon


----------



## geG (May 24, 2009)

I've been rewatching the first anime for a while now mostly due to the new anime and me not having watched it in like three years and I just got to the part where Ed finds out about Hughes's murder.

I think it's pretty hilarious how Ed and Mustang's attitudes about it are completely opposite in the anime and manga. In the anime Mustang decides to not go for revenge because he's trying to become the Fuhrer and can't let that distract him, and Ed's all "fuck that he should get revenge." In the manga Mustang pretty much goes crazy with revenge and hatred when he fights with Envy and Ed has to snap him out of it by saying the future leader of a country shouldn't act like that.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 7, 2009)

*It's almost chapter time people. 

Any predictions? Spoilers? Anything. This thread was on page four. That's not good. LoL.

Iunno about everyone else, but I'd like to see more of GArmstrong. Also, I'm curious as to the whereabouts for Pride and Wrath. I'd like to know what they're plotting from the shadows.*


----------



## Memos (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Izumi doing something and maybe Wrath come back and do something.

Having Hohenheim and Father make their move would be great too.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jun 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> I've been rewatching the first anime for a while now mostly due to the new anime and me not having watched it in like three years and I just got to the part where Ed finds out about Hughes's murder.
> 
> I think it's pretty hilarious how Ed and Mustang's attitudes about it are completely opposite in the anime and manga. In the anime Mustang decides to not go for revenge because he's trying to become the Fuhrer and can't let that distract him, and Ed's all "fuck that he should get revenge." In the manga Mustang pretty much goes crazy with revenge and hatred when he fights with Envy and Ed has to snap him out of it by saying the future leader of a country shouldn't act like that.



Ha I didn't think of that. Wonder if Arakawa did it on purpose? Probably not.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 8, 2009)

what day does the chapter you usualy come out on one manga i want to catch even though im catching up through the anime


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 8, 2009)

*


Dragonpiece said:



			what day does the chapter you usualy come out on one manga i want to catch even though im catching up through the anime 

Click to expand...


Well you're not going to catch up entirely through the anime. Things get left out here and there and some things changed. I'd say we should get the raw at least in a few days. Most likely we'll have a scan in about a week. But that's just my projection, I wouldn't take that as an absolute.*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

manga >> anime , kidding ,brotherhood is good as the manga


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 8, 2009)

i have seen  25 episodes of the first anime too if that counts


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 8, 2009)

*


Dragonpiece said:



			i have seen  25 episodes of the first anime too if that counts
		
Click to expand...


Not really. The first anime follows the Canon manga up to Hughes' death. I'm not exactly sure when that was, but after that it's pretty much filler. Also, the first anime took some liberties with the story in general. 

Brotherhood is very close to the manga, but your best bet would still be just reading the manga. 

Chapter 96 is set to come out pretty soon. It took me about a week of reading casually to catch up. Very worth the time and effort. FMA is a great series.

Don't let me take away from brotherhood though. It's incredible as well. LoL.*


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 8, 2009)

i tried to read but once i try i get bored thats why i will try to catch up with brother hood


----------



## Taxman (Jun 9, 2009)

> *Not really. The first anime follows the Canon manga up to Hughes' death. I'm not exactly sure when that was, but after that it's pretty much filler. Also, the first anime took some liberties with the story in general. *


 
episode 25 

You should have said, "even though the first anime _generally/loosely_ followed the manga storyline up to greed, there were several differences of varying degrees of importance before that...even before Hughes's death"


----------



## reji12 (Jun 9, 2009)

fma rocks specially cln mustang


----------



## geG (Jun 10, 2009)

Spoiler pics for chapter 96:

Link

No raw yet.


----------



## Wilham (Jun 10, 2009)

hopefully we get the raw soon with a trans to follow shortly after.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMFG the spoiler Pics 
father vs Hohenheim


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Spoiler pics for chapter 96:
> 
> [/url]
> Assigned Moderators: Bass, Vanilla, Esponer, Phoenix, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, The MMAthematician, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Chainer, Serp, Kribaby, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Reznor, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, funkmasterswede, Yondaime
> ...


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 10, 2009)

*


Taxman said:



			episode 25 

You should have said, "even though the first anime generally/loosely followed the manga storyline up to greed, there were several differences of varying degrees of importance before that...even before Hughes's death"



Click to expand...


Did the Greed stuff happen before Hughes' death? Damn. It's been awhile since I've seen the first series.

But yeah, what Tax said. LoL.


Spoiler:  



As for the spoilers. GArmstrong strikes again. And Father vs Hoenhiem better not be over like that.


*


----------



## Taxman (Jun 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Spoiler pics for chapter 96:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> No raw yet.



!!!!
oooooh


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jun 10, 2009)

looks like a MARVELOUS chapter. it's all comin'together here now.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jun 10, 2009)

Holy shit fucking epic


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG the cover looks like it could become an awesome set! And of course OMG at Hoenheim and Father.


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 10, 2009)

damn those spoilers


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



hoehenhiem


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

tag the spoilers please.


----------



## The Imp (Jun 10, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> tag the spoilers please.



you consider that a spoiler 

but whatever


----------



## Memos (Jun 10, 2009)

If I hadn't read the spoiler and you mentioned someone who was in the chapter, that's a spoiler.

And thanks for tagging.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Spoiler pics for chapter 96:
> 
> with Tsunade
> 
> No raw yet.



looks like it is going to be an epic chapter


----------



## reji12 (Jun 11, 2009)

thats wonna the best animes i seen fma rocks


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 11, 2009)

Started reading it recently
"How to Open rar Files" on google


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 11, 2009)

This chapter looks amazing, can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## Felix (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Armstrong continues to be extremely awesome. Nothing new


----------



## El Torero (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



4 out, only 3 left.
And if the destiny of all Homunculli is to die...how will Greed-sama die?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it me or is this manga a poster boy for the Aryan race


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the only appropriate reaction to that statement is:

LOLWUT?

So a steampunk manga set in 19th century England is racist because the main heroes kick ass? 

I guess I see your point though, I mean, Lin, Scar, May, Lan Fan, and Fu are just so pathetic in comparison to the rest of the cast.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jun 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Is it me or is this manga a poster boy for the Aryan race



I noticed recently as well...lol, good thing you pointed it out


----------



## Up against the wall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



fuck yeah olivia and izumi!


----------



## HIPOD180 (Jun 11, 2009)

Awesome!
I refuse to wait any longer.
But I have to.


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks, bitch.


----------



## Fran (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





HOLY EPIC LOL @ Armstrong and Izumi's Husband's encounter! 
"MY DEAR FRIEND! STAND TALL!" 

Hohenheim goes Bankai  how GAR


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Epic chapter as usual 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Manly combos.  Children will inherit the world lalalas that are in every shounen these days.  Nice to see Father mortality too.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

awesome chapter

manilness overflow


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2009)

good chapter next one will be awesome


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh shit its to Gar 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honehiem is about to pwn


----------



## blueblip (Jun 12, 2009)

Too much manliness this chapter...

I feel...inadequate


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 12, 2009)

Wait, so does....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoenheim not have a philosopher's stone in him?




Epic chapter as usual.  Uggh...why is such awesomeness only released once a month?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 12, 2009)

Rachmiel said:


> Wait, so does....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Van Hoenheim WAS the Philosopher's Stone.  As in he incorporated it into his being.


----------



## El Torero (Jun 12, 2009)

Armstrong and Izumi?s husband maniless friendship made me to cry man tears


----------



## Memos (Jun 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Van Hoenheim WAS the Philosopher's Stone.  As in he incorporated it into his being.



*Spoiler*: __ 




The philosopher's stone consistes of human souls and Hoenheim was a philosopher's stone due to Homunculus making Hoenheim into one when Homunculus killed everyone in Xerxes to give himself a body. But, Hoenheim was also taking souls out of his body, hence becoming less of a philosophers stone and more of a human. What Father realised in this chapter was that there were very few souls left inside Hoenheim and that's what shocked him.


----------



## Anasazi (Jun 12, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotcha.  Thanks.


----------



## TSC (Jun 12, 2009)

I like how Hoenheim comes out of the ground hand that slap him in-between by opening a door out. Kinda like you see in those Looney Toons or Animaniac cartoons.

and why was there even a ladder in there too? lol


----------



## ~K+ (Jun 12, 2009)

Now another month's wait until there is more epic-ness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Loved the Sieg/Alex team-up, made it a lot more interesting as there isn't much development to Sloth anyway. I expected more action from Izumi though.

The conversation between Father and Hohenheim was as good as the one with Envy last chapter.

I noticed his little ladder he made to come down from the thing too, little details like that was just hilarious!

The bit at the end with the Philosopher's stone was a bit confusing though, had to read it a few times.


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i loved the chapter, wished it was longer and more izumi vs sloth! but the team up between armstrong and izumi's husband was just freaking hilarious hahaha with the sparkles and unspoken words between them xDD 

i'm still eagerly awaiting for roy and ed's encounter though.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jun 12, 2009)

Epic chapter as usual. Damn monthly wait, I want more now!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I especially liked the explanation of where the Homonculus came from at last. Works a lot better than the "failed resurrected loved one" thing in the anime, especially because it actually makes their names make sense.

Looking forward to some Hoenheim pwnage next month, especially if he keeps doing funny little civilised details like stairs and ladders.


----------



## Cipher (Jun 12, 2009)

Hoenheim is so epic!


----------



## James (Jun 12, 2009)

Rachmiel said:


> Epic chapter as usual.  Uggh...why is such awesomeness only released once a month?



It's awesome because it's released once a month, if it was weekly it wouldn't be as polished and good. 

Anyway another good chapter, things are progressing nicely.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what Father's definition of a "perfect being" that he wants to be is exactly. 

If Hohenheim has got rid of all his stone then I wonder how long he has left to live since he's already far exceeded a normal lifespan. I'm assuming he'll probably die within the duration of the manga. 

I guess if he truly has got rid of it all then he must have still been emptying a lot more of it out until offscreen even recently. I guess that's what he's been doing for all the years he's been away even, covering tons of different areas of the nationwide transmutation circle in philosopher's stone as part of his defense mechanism.

Anyway I'm glad almost all the surface stuff is over now, everything can focus on the probably very dramatic underground conclusion now! (at least as soon as Al and the gang arrive...)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2009)

As always a monthly series that actually delivers, awesome, just awesome.


----------



## getumbuck (Jun 12, 2009)

I have to say Hohenheim owning Father verbally was even more awesome than him owning father physically. The statement about his “little friend in the flask” creating all of the homunculi because he always wanted a family, was particularly powerful. 

Now we just need Greed, Wrath and Pride to resurface. We haven’t seen any of them for quite some time; Wrath most of all.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> As always a monthly series that *actually *delivers, awesome, just awesome.


Are you implying something?


----------



## The Imp (Jun 12, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Are you implying something?



he's implying everything.

an awesome chapter. glad to see hoehenhiem, he's one of my favourite characters.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 16, 2009)

Good chapter, lots of fun action and little touches. A few cheesy plot details though.


----------



## Mironbiron (Jun 18, 2009)

bubble_lord said:


> A few cheesy plot details though.


and those are?

This arc is fucking epic btw.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2009)

Mironbiron said:


> and those are?



He wanted a family all along....

Cheesy but understandable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2009)

> Are you implying something?



Yeah that everyother monthly series I follow takes 2-3 chapters to do what FMA does in one. Especially claymore, god its fucking slow.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jun 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Is it me or is this manga a poster boy for the Aryan race


The only two who'd fit that description are the Armstrongs, 
*Spoiler*: _and_ 



...they're only two out of the seven or eight GAR'est characters in this manga.  Gold haired, gold eyed Elrics and Hoenheim don't really fit the blond hair, blue eyes of the Aryan standard, and Izumi, Sig, Lan Fan, Old Man Fu, Greelin and Mei Chan *certainly* don't fit that description, either.


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2009)

Finally caught up on the manga 

Wow it's so awesome, I'd only seen the original anime until before.  The new chapter was just amazing too, I can't wait to see the next battle


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 28, 2009)

michael jackson tribute

Priceless


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 28, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Sodom & Gomorrah - Naruto theory
> 
> Priceless


----------



## Sen (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that moment was awesome  

I also love the small omakes that they sometimes include


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, finally caught up. Love this manga, my absolute fav at the moment.

Greed should show up any moment now.


----------



## Sen (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean, it's probably my favorite ongoing manga as well since Naruto and Bleach are good but tend to annoy me too often at times.

I love Greed-Lin   I would think the next chapter would be mostly focusing on Hoenheim though, I guess we'll see.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 29, 2009)

My fav Homunculus is Greed, ever since the old anime 
Even though he is quite different in the manga.

My fav character still is Ed though, best main character in any shonen manga i've read  I also love his relationship with *Win*ry XD

And yeah, it will definitely focus on Hohenheim and Homunculus/Father. Hohenheim will no doubt lose this fight though, even though he lays the verbal smackdown on Father.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 29, 2009)

i think i'm ready for spoilers. is it right time to ask?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 30, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> i think i'm ready for spoilers. is it right time to ask?



hopefully we'll be seeing some soon.


----------



## Sen (Jun 30, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> My fav Homunculus is Greed, ever since the old anime :high
> Even though he is quite different in the manga.
> 
> My fav character still is Ed though, best main character in any shonen manga i've read  I also love his relationship with *Win*ry XD
> ...



Mine is probably Greed or Wrath   And yeah, the old anime is so different but at least it was based on the original characters.

Same here   He is so funny too, and adorable.  I also love Mustang and Hawkeye, so the last chapters awesome because of all of that.  I hope we learn more about Mustang's past.  

Yeah I suppose Ed/Al will be the ones to beat Homunculus or fight them later, but hopefully Hohenheim will go out in an awesome way 



Mat?icha said:


> i think i'm ready for spoilers. is it right time to ask?





gaarasbitch said:


> hopefully we'll be seeing some soon.



When do spoilers come out?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jun 30, 2009)

i think usually spoilers come out at the end of every month. it's about time, hopefully we'll get them soon.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome bros are awesome.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 2, 2009)

so are there still no spoilers yet ?


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 3, 2009)

dammit, i was hoping something was out. activating this thread will be disappointing for some people.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 3, 2009)

Mat?icha said:


> dammit, i was hoping something was out. activating this thread will be disappointing for some people.



is your comment directed at me ?? also could it be possible that this a month off & no chapter ?


----------



## The Imp (Jul 3, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> is your comment directed at me ?? also could it be possible that this a month off & no chapter ?



I believe the chapter usually comes out the second week of every month. It's too early for spoilers.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 3, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> I believe the chapter usually comes out the second week of every month. It's too early for spoilers.



i always thought it was the first week of the month that the chapter came out.


----------



## Memos (Jul 3, 2009)

The chapter is usually out around the 9th at the earliest and the 11th at the latest.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 3, 2009)

Link removed

There's a pattern 

Philosopher's Stone Homunculus vs Philosopher's Stone Human should be awesome, starting to think there will be some interruption though


----------



## James (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm surprised not many people have paid attention to when spoilers come out.

I think the earliest you ever see them is between the 6th-8th of a month, but that's super early. 

I don't usually bother searching around until the 9th or 10th as that's when it's more realistic to start seeing stuff.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2009)

19 spoiler pics: Link removed

I love this manga


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 9, 2009)

Geg you're a prince among men.

I *love* this goddamn manga!


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

Is there anyone who shouldn't love this manga? These spoilers are simply awesome!


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 9, 2009)

great stuff, looks interesting to me.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 9, 2009)

Does this mean it's gonna be


*Spoiler*: __ 



wrath vs greed, round 5060706576


----------



## Aeon (Jul 9, 2009)

Aw damn it. The chapter isn't even out yet and I'm craving next month's chapter already.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> Aw damn it. The chapter isn't even out yet and I'm craving next month's chapter already.



It's the same feeling I had with the Shabondy Arc


----------



## The Imp (Jul 9, 2009)

oh cool spoilers are out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 hohenhiem is gonna get his ass kicked soon


----------



## KohZa (Jul 9, 2009)

nice spoiler.can't wait for the new chapter.


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrath is as epic as ever. Wrath vs. Greed will be amazing. 

Nice to get some backstory on Hoenheim as well. Also, awesome cover page.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh man the cover is sweet!  I _so _look forward to this chapter.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 9, 2009)

RivFader said:


> It's the same feeling I had with the Shabondy Arc



But the wait is so much longer for FMA.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 9, 2009)

Aeon said:


> But the wait is so much longer for FMA.



But the chapters contain twice the amount of win currently


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 9, 2009)

God damn, i'd consider this to be the best shonen manga around right now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering when Wrath and Greed would show up. Now the Briggs' guys will witness a truly epic battle  And Greed won't take him lightly and just be a scratching post for Wrath this time 


Also, did Pride just eat his Father or is this the true form of the original Homunculus?


----------



## Hiruzen (Jul 9, 2009)

FMA>>>>All other manga's I'm reading or have read


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> God damn, i'd consider this to be the best shonen manga around right now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 That's the true form. I think that's why the cover featured the Homunculus in the flask, to kind of remind us of that flash-back and to remind us of how he looked like originally.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> That's the true form. I think that's why the cover featured the Homunculus in the flask, to kind of remind us of that flash-back and to remind us of how he looked like originally.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah, kind of a stupid assumption there on my part.

Envy, Lust and Sloth are dead. Greed is fighting Wrath. Gluttony eaten by Pride...
Pride still is a major problem then, especially now that he's eaten Kimbley too. Though i doubt he'll actually be a bigger threat than Father now. Father definitely has some really dangerous powers.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 9, 2009)

What happened to Al? I don't remember what he's doing right now.


----------



## Jugger (Jul 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> What happened to Al? I don't remember what he's doing right now.



running away from pride that what i remember


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> What happened to Al? I don't remember what he's doing right now.



Heading to the central,running away from Pride.

*looks at spoilers*


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Greed will get killed again lol


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2009)

awsome chapter and i agree fma is the best shonen manga out there.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



GO GREED! PWN BRADLEY ASS FOR THE EPIC!




lol the Armstrong image of the very 1st page. So


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Greed's going to beat Wrath I guess. lol Homunculus's original body came out.




Can't wait for trans.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Bradley did all that *without* taking off his eyepatch and using his Ultimate Eye?

JEEZUS  What a fucking *beast!!!*


----------



## Memos (Jul 9, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can use it without taking off his eye-patch.


----------



## geG (Jul 9, 2009)

There wasn't a thing in that chapter that I didn't love. I swear, this manga


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He can use it without taking off his eye-patch.


Oh...that actually explains a whole lot.  I guess it's not like Kakashi, is it?


----------



## Omega Level (Jul 9, 2009)

OMFG!!FMA is awesome.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 9, 2009)

hohenheim is gonna get his salad ALL KINDS of tossed.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 10, 2009)

seriously FMA has got to be the greatest manga ever(yet).The chapter was filled with sooo many wins it was Epic.The back story ,the fight and Bradley return was soo fucking epic it was crazy and to make it better greed showed up which made me jizzed my pants......so if u excuse me ill go clean up now.


----------



## Valtieri (Jul 10, 2009)

Bradley just won brownie points.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 10, 2009)

Hoenheim vs. Father really was a let down but now hopefully this new turn of events won't be. ^.^


----------



## Minielf (Jul 10, 2009)

Man FMA has got to be one of the best Shonen mangas around. Every single chapter is epic, and this one's no exception. Hohenheim vs. Father's true homunculus form and Greedvs.Wrath final showdown. The next chapter's going to absolutely epic.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

It's 2nd best, next to Bleach.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> It's 2nd best, next to Bleach.



are u spamming are do u genuinely mean that


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm pretty serious.


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 10, 2009)

serious and dumb


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2009)

So I read Naruto and Bleach and then I read FMA, its like taking a long shit and then you leave the bathroom and enter a room where you will have endless orgasms. FMA puts em all to shame.


> It's 2nd best, next to Bleach.



In terms of lulz Bleach can't be beat


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 10, 2009)

GRREEEEEEEDUU-SAAMMMMMMAA


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 10, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> serious and dumb



No he has a valid point bleach is really good..........FMA is great


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> serious and dumb



How witty.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jul 10, 2009)

Anyone know what the first color page says? Is it some sort of announcement for a summer OVA special? Just wondering since very little of that text was translated.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 10, 2009)

lol at bleach being "good" it has one of the shittiest stories going on actually what story?

Anyways enough talk of shitty manga. Greed is gonna have he's payback next chapter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 10, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> are u spamming are do u genuinely mean that



All opinions are valid remember


----------



## Eldritch (Jul 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> How witty.



You know what else is witty

Bleach


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2009)

epic chapter!
epic epic epic!
King Bradley = 
Lingreed =


----------



## ~K+ (Jul 11, 2009)

I liked the Longinus spear thing popping out of Father's 3rd eye, and the turn of events between Father and Hoho, it was unexpected. I wonder what kind of soundtrack they'd put to this by the time it gets animated.

Father's original form now also looks very similar to Truth (except black).

I lovd the bit with Falman too, the man finally got a bit of spotlight after being knocked out by telephones and scraping ceilings.

Looking forward to whatever surprises Arakawa has for us in next month's Homunculus showdown.


----------



## chauronity (Jul 11, 2009)

Homunculus Showdown > Father vs. true homunculi 

Lingreed was so awesome yet again, cant wait the chapter!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 11, 2009)

That was one awesome chapter! Wrath's return remined me a scene from the movie Valkyrie, when Stauffenberg and the others thought they managed to assassinate Hitler, but then they find out that Hitler is alive when Hitler starts to talk on the radio.
Wrath VS Greed is going to be an awesome battle.


----------



## Darth (Jul 11, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> So I read Naruto and Bleach and then I read FMA, its like taking a long shit and then you leave the bathroom and enter a room where you will have *endless orgasms.*



That would SUCK.  2 or 3? Sure. 5 max. but endless? Holy shit I'd get knocked unconscious within 30 minutes of endless torture. That's terrible. Just terrible.

In regards to the new chapter, it was great. Wrath was awesome. Shame we didn't get to see more of Hoenhime though.


----------



## El Torero (Jul 11, 2009)

Captain Buccaner is so 

And lol Hohhenheim having befriended with all his 536329 souls inside him


----------



## martryn (Jul 11, 2009)

What, exactly, is Ed's rank in the military?  Rereading some stuff, and trying to watch the new anime series, I can't remember if they ever reference it.


----------



## Lord Jure (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't think it's ever mentioned. He is simply State Alchemist. I have no idea how high that rank is though.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jul 11, 2009)

In the Amestris Military, State Alchemists have the equivalent rank of a Major in the traditional military hierarchy.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 11, 2009)

Greed, the most human of all the sins/homunculi


----------



## Muk (Jul 11, 2009)

i can't wait for greed vs wrath rematch


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> i can't wait for greed vs wrath rematch



It will end exactly like last time. If Ling/Greed gets no backup he is as good as dead.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 11, 2009)

Yamato said:


> It will end exactly like last time. If Ling/Greed gets no backup he is as good as dead.



yeah true especially with father's ultimate eye


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 11, 2009)

Yamato said:


> It will end exactly like last time. If Ling/Greed gets no backup he is as good as dead.



Graveyard of Swords

It was more like Wrath had backup with Pride being there.


----------



## Yamato (Inactive) (Jul 11, 2009)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> When I think about you I thouch Myself.
> 
> It was more like Wrath had backup with Pride being there.



I was thinking about something like that 

When I think about you I thouch Myself.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 11, 2009)

Well that was mainly because Greed didn't know who Bradley was.

Wrath cut off his arm once and regeneration and hardening can't occur at the same time, so Wrath was free to tear him apart. Now this next encounter Greed didn't show any weak points...
Then again, Wrath probably has a true form aswell.


----------



## Memos (Jul 11, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Well that was mainly because Greed didn't know who Bradley was.
> 
> Wrath cut off his arm once and regeneration and hardening can't occur at the same time, so Wrath was free to tear him apart. Now this next encounter Greed didn't show any weak points...
> Then again, Wrath probably has a true form aswell.



Wrath played with Greed's expectations by mentioning his age as well. It was tactical. It took Greed by surprise and Wrath sodomised him repeatedly.

I'm not so sure of a true form for Wrath seeing as he was originally a human. Would be nice though.


----------



## Shidoshi (Jul 11, 2009)

Yamato said:


> I was thinking about something like that
> 
> When I think about you I thouch Myself.


Not the same Greed.  Pride had already commented on how Greed was taking advantage of Lin's body and ability to sense 'ki', and since Greelin is a much better fighter than the original Greed ever was, it *would* be more like the first Wrath versus Greelin, except without Pride around as backup and without Greelin having flashes of his past to disturb and distract him.


----------



## kidgogeta (Jul 11, 2009)

Yamato said:


> I was thinking about something like that
> 
> 'I'm watching a Van Damme film/scene on a Saturday night' feeling



Normal human Ling was the only one who ever walked away from Wrath alive and with all his limbs. He put up a damn good fight and he was just a human. Now he has regenerative abilities and the ultimate shield. The outcome of this is obvious.


----------



## getumbuck (Jul 11, 2009)

I’m thinking Greed and Ling will constantly be switching up their personalities in order to confuse Bradley’s Ultimate eye. It’s kind of hard to predict the moves of two people in the same body at the same time. Plus both Ling and Greed have good reasons for wanting to get rid of Wrath. 

I just hope he get to see Greed fully armor up his body again.


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2009)

Well it's obvious that Ling-Greed is definitely a lot more powerful than just Greed or Ling to me, but Bradley has also been shown to be extremely strong anyways to easily defeat normal Greed.  I think that Bradley will be out done because of his human side in the end though, not sure how but that will be a disadvantage somehow I think


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2009)

Volume 23 cover


----------



## Damaris (Jul 15, 2009)

kidgogeta said:


> Normal human Ling was the only one who ever walked away from Wrath alive and with all his limbs. He put up a damn good fight and he was just a human. Now he has regenerative abilities and the ultimate shield. The outcome of this is obvious.



Not only that, but he was fighting with Lan Fan on his shoulder and against Gluttony too.

I think it'll be a good fight, but there is no way Greed isn't going to win.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 15, 2009)

Wait, where is Ran Fan anyway?


And Fuu, while we're talking about Lin's guards?


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Geg said:


> Volume 23 cover



That's purrrty...


----------



## Damaris (Jul 15, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Wait, where is Ran Fan anyway?
> 
> 
> And Fuu, while we're talking about Lin's guards?



Last time I remember seeing them I think they were both with him, so they'll probably show up next chapter.


----------



## Memos (Jul 15, 2009)

Last time I remember seeing Ran Fan and Fuu was when they came into help fight Gluttony and Pride. Ran Fan with her awesome new arm


----------



## blazingshadow (Jul 15, 2009)

i wonder if greed will eat wrath after he wins. ultimate shield + ultimate eye =


----------



## geG (Jul 15, 2009)

I forget where Fu is but Lan Fan was originally with Ed and Hohenheim and the others but Hohenheim let her run off to search for Greeling. So yeah she'll probably show up next chapter.


----------



## James (Jul 15, 2009)

Random thing I noticed when reading this chapter - every high ranked officer that had a "seat" in the military has been dealt with in some manner now. The bearded guy in 97 was the last one (I think, there's one guy on the page below on the left of the table beside Olivia that I'm not sure about. He's actually never shown in any of the shots of the table).

*Hleb could leave Barca* - Playmaker growing tired at a lack of action

They were all first introduced in this scene below I think, so they've been around for quite a while.

*Hleb could leave Barca* - Playmaker growing tired at a lack of action 

I think it's cool that they weren't just random guys she drew sitting at the table, all of them reappeared again in some form later on.

*EDIT:* Oh okay the other guy was shown kind of in one page. I don't remember him dying yet either but he looks pretty bland.

*Hleb could leave Barca* - Playmaker growing tired at a lack of action


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys is Hoheim the sage of the West and East?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 20, 2009)

West since he went to the east he came from the west


----------



## RivFader (Jul 20, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Hey guys is Hoheim the sage of the West and East?



I don't get it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2009)

To Xing, he is the Sage of the West
To Amestris, he is the Sage of the East.

I think.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 20, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> To Xing, he is the Sage of the West
> To Amestris, he is the Sage of the East.
> 
> I think.



Agreed he is both depending on what country you come from.


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys how strong is Hoheim and who would you say is the strongest in the FMA verse.

Also anyone care to make a list of strongest to weakest in the FMA verse.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 20, 2009)

Considering that Hohenhiem is about to get his ass kicked by Father, I doubt it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 20, 2009)

It's not very easy to decide powerlevels in FMA as there are many things to take into account. I'd say Father is easily the most powerful, followed by Hoenheim, but then again Roy is amazingly deadly. The rankings get difficult to decide on from then on.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 20, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Hey guys how strong is Hoheim and who would you say is the strongest in the FMA verse.
> 
> Also anyone care to make a list of strongest to weakest in the FMA verse.



1. Ho_hen_heim. As a German I feel raped 
2. There should be a Respect Thread about FMA in the OBD.
3. There is no such thing as "strongest" since anyone and anything has a weakness.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2009)

It certainly seems Hohenheim is weaker than Homunculus.

But Ed/Al will find a way to beat him.


Actually, the former Greed might have been the absolutely weakest homunculus.


----------



## Memos (Jul 20, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> It certainly seems Hohenheim is weaker than Homunculus.
> 
> But Ed/Al will find a way to beat him.
> 
> ...



Yeah, apart from a great shield, he had nothing to make up for his lack of agility and he didn't seem that smart, either. I could see someone like Scar beating him pretty easily.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 20, 2009)

i dont understand why greed doesnt fully transform when he fights wrath. last two times, he was playing around, totally uncool. i hope he goes full power right from the beginning so wrath _cant_ hurt him.


----------



## The Imp (Jul 20, 2009)

Mat®icha said:


> i dont understand why greed doesnt fully transform when he fights wrath. last two times, he was playing around, totally uncool. i hope he goes full power right from the beginning so wrath can hurt him.



He was trying to use his ultimate shield in the first fight but Wrath was simply faster. Greed couldn't fully transform. My memory of their second encounter is a bit hazy.

Greed is a pretty cocky and arrogant character. He doesn't seem to be the type to be fully prepared and ready before a fight starts. Look at him right now, he could be in his ultimate shield going into battle, but that doesn't really seem in character for him.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2009)

He says that form makes him ugly 

Anyway, Bradley's wife will undoubtedly make an appearance there too...


----------



## handofjustice (Jul 24, 2009)

RivFader said:


> 1. Ho_hen_heim. As a German I feel raped
> 2. There should be a Respect Thread about FMA in the OBD.
> 3. There is no such thing as "strongest" since anyone and anything has a weakness.



1) I apologise I didnt mean to offend your heritage, I am not good with strange names.

2) Respect threads doesnt give me an indication on who the strongest is. It just gives a general feel of the verses level not individuals.

3) Its a shonen there is always a strongest list.

Its cool if you dont want to do the list, can someone else please please do a list for me?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 24, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> 1) I apologise I didnt mean to offend your heritage, I am not good with strange names.
> 
> 2) Respect threads doesnt give me an indication on who the strongest is. It just gives a general feel of the verses level not individuals.
> 
> ...



Woah there buddy chill, heres your list.


1)Father/Hohenheim.

2)Pride (when there is light.)

3)Bradley/Mustang.

4)Sloth/Izumi/Alex Armstrong(Yes I think his stronger than his sister despite his loss with I think he faked)/Lust

4.5) Scar,Envy,Gluttony,

5) Ed/Al (Al is slightly stronger than Ed so we are led to believe)/Olivier Mira Armstrong/Greed.

6 and downwards is up in the air, I based the rankings on how each would fair against one another in a fight and based on feats and hype. These are preety much your top tiers.


----------



## Memos (Jul 24, 2009)

Is that Greed Ling or original Greed at #5?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Is that Greed Ling or original Greed at #5?



Greed/Ling.


----------



## Memos (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd put him at Bradley level, TBH. At least higher than Lust.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I'd put him at Bradley level, TBH. At least higher than Lust.



He hasnt shown anything to place him that high, and there is no way I would place him on Bradley level considering every fight they have Bradley kicks his ass. I am aware of the current situation in the manga but I think Ran-fan is going to help him with Bradley.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 24, 2009)

What the hell are you reading?

He owned the first Greed. Was overpowering Lin who was carrying Ran Fan and had one sword and was more or less equal to Greed the second time. Where the hell is this 'kicks his ass' rubbish you're pulling?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 24, 2009)

Greed broke Bradley's only sword he had when Greed regained his memories.

But of course, Pride was right there.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 25, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> What the hell are you reading?
> 
> He owned the first Greed. Was overpowering Lin who was carrying Ran Fan and had one sword and was more or less equal to Greed the second time. Where the hell is this 'kicks his ass' rubbish you're pulling?



The first fight Bradley completly dominated Greed, the battle against Ling and Ran-Fan doesnt even count as that was just a good ole spanking from Bradley. The second Fight with Greed/Ling Bradley was winning Bradley threw Greed/Ling and was on the attack while all Greed could do was defend. Fair enough Bradleys sword broke it would have been interesting to see what happened from there but so far in every encounter he has had with anyone no one has laid a finger on Bradley.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 9, 2009)

so are we not getting a new chapter this month ? i thought the chapter was usually out by now on the months we get 1 .


----------



## The Imp (Aug 9, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> so are we not getting a new chapter this month ? i thought the chapter was usually out by now on the months we get 1 .



Spoilers should be out soon. I don't think there is a break this month.

EDIT: found some spoilers on MH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Confirmed Spoilers
ラースVSグリード
ラースは持ち前の視力の良さで瞬時に安全な逃走経路を判断し
列車事故からもそうやって逃れていたとのこと
しかし寄る年波には勝てず、全盛期は過ぎているらしい
が、それでもなお（リンと協力して対策を取っている）グリードを押すし
白服が援護（邪魔）すりゃ、即血の海ができあがる
ついでに時間がかかったもんだから、中央兵が息を吹き返しつつあり、形勢はさらに不利に

アームストロング組は、政府高官を（正座で）尋問
言葉で誤魔化そうとするが、要は一般庶民は俺らが不老不死になるための踏み台になれとの世迷言
便所サンダルとブーツの裏で制裁
さすがに軍人たちもついていけなくなり、襟章を外す

そして鋼の一向はメイを見失い、ついでに迷子になっていた 


This is Tombow's translation on full-metalalchemist.com's forums:

[Suppiido-Fansubs]​_Dragon​_Ball​_Kai​_018​_[86496EF3].avi

___

There is a fight between Wrath vs Greed.
Wrath uses his special ability to see, and instantly judges the safe escape route. He tells that that is also how he has escaped from the explosion of the train he was on.
But, he seems to be feeling his age. It seems he is past his peak.
Still he overwhelms Greed who is fighting together with Ling, and when *the ones with white cloth try to help them also, he sends them to a pool of blood also. (Note: I can't tell who this "White clothed one" is, nor whether that's single or plural... Ranfan and Fu, maybe? )
To make matters worse, because this has been taking time, the Central soldiers who were knocked unconscious are waking up also, and the situation seems to be getting worse for Greed and the gang.

Meanwhile, Armstrong and the gang interrogate the Central brass officer. He tries to explain away his actions with excuses, but eventually spits out that the common citizens of the Amestris should be sacrificed to become the stepping stone for these brass officers to turn immortal, and he gets whacked by toilet sandals (Izumi) and boots (Olivier.) Eventually, he admits his wrong, and resigns from his commission.

Meanwhile, Ed and the gang have lost May, and themselves are also getting lost.....




Also the cover for volume 23

Link removed


----------



## getumbuck (Aug 9, 2009)

guess I'll post the spoilers, so far there's nothing much, but there's what I got.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There is a fight between Wrath vs Greed.
Wrath uses his special ability to see, and instantly judges the safe escape route. He tells that that is also how he has escaped from the explosion of the train he was on.
But, he seems to be feeling his age. It seems he is past his peak.
Still he overwhelms Greed who is fighting together with Ling, and when *the ones with white cloth try to help them also, he sends them to a pool of blood also. (Note: I can't tell who this "White clothed one" is, nor whether that's single or plural...)
To make matters worse, because this has been taking time, the Central soldiers who were knocked unconscious are waking up also, and the situation is getting worse.

Meanwhile, Armstrong and the gang interrogate the Central brass officer. He tries to explain away his actions with excuses, but eventually spits out that the common citizens of the Amestris should be sacrificed to become the stepping stone for these brass officers to turn immortal, and he gets whacked by toilet sandals (Izumi) and boots (Olivier.) Eventually, he admits his wrong, and resigns from his commission.

Meanwhile, Ed and the gang have lost May, and themselves are also getting lost.....





edit: looks like someone beat me to it, lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sure the chapter will be better than the spoilers


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think there ever has been a month without FMA.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I don't think there ever has been a month without FMA.



What about December 2000?  Or January 2001?  Or February 2001?


----------



## Memos (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll be avoiding any and all spoilers this month. Too important to spoil.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What about December 2000?  Or January 2001?  Or February 2001?



Lol owned**


----------



## The Imp (Aug 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What about December 2000?  Or January 2001?  Or February 2001?





~Aristoteles~ said:


> Lol owned**



No. 

FMA wasn't serialized until August 2001.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2009)

So those were months without FMA.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 9, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> The first fight Bradley completly dominated Greed, the battle against Ling and Ran-Fan doesnt even count as that was just a good ole spanking from Bradley. The second Fight with Greed/Ling Bradley was winning Bradley threw Greed/Ling and was on the attack while all Greed could do was defend. Fair enough Bradleys sword broke it would have been interesting to see what happened from there but so far in every encounter he has had with anyone no one has laid a finger on Bradley.



You still haven't answered my question



> What the hell are you reading?
> 
> He owned the first Greed. Was overpowering Lin who was carrying Ran Fan and had one sword and was more or less equal to Greed the second time. *Where the hell is this 'kicks his ass' rubbish you're pulling?*



Unless you count 'throwing someone who rolls through the landing and gets back up immediately' getting your 'ass kicked'


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 9, 2009)

Mider T said:


> What about December 2000?  Or January 2001?  Or February 2001?



It must have been tough on you


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 9, 2009)

spoilers doesnt look so exciting, but i better wait for the chapter.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 11, 2009)

Does FMA only come out once a month now?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Does FMA only come out once a month now?





This is good, we need some convo.


----------



## Darth (Aug 11, 2009)

I normally read the chapter before starting a convo about it.

However,  I really hope we see more of Hoenhime soon.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Aug 11, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Does FMA only come out once a month now?



No, it's still a weekly release


----------



## getumbuck (Aug 11, 2009)

spoiler pics are out


Source: Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Something you all will love. 

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## James (Aug 11, 2009)

Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Does FMA only come out once a month now?



I dunno if this was a joke but since no one else did I'll answer you seriously!

It has always came out once a month. *Always.*


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Aug 11, 2009)

kurono76767 said:


> Also the cover for volume 23
> 
> this.



Here's a bigger version:


----------



## geG (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler pics look awesome 

Oh man I was wondering if that guy in the last pic would ever show up


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm...usually the release is posted by the 11th. Where is my Gureedoh vahsus Wrasu?

I am disappoint.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol Brosh's face.

Anyway, where's the chapter? The 10th was fucking yesterday


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 12, 2009)

i think it is out

RAW


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey... What's this FMA special? "Full Metal Alchemist - Akatsuki no ?ji - Prologue"? The RAW of it is out on RAW Paradise.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 12, 2009)

buccaneer smashes steel with his bare arm


----------



## RivFader (Aug 12, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Hey... What's this FMA special? "Full Metal Alchemist - Akatsuki no ?ji - Prologue"? The RAW of it is out on RAW Paradise.



Seems like a special for a new game or something...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Seems like a special for a new game or something...


Yeah, I just found it. It's based on a WII game which will be released this year.


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 12, 2009)

Damn people are slow


----------



## James (Aug 12, 2009)

Geg said:


> Spoiler pics look awesome
> 
> Oh man I was wondering if that guy in the last pic would ever show up



I've been wondering the same. Most military characters Arakawa has designed throughout the series have ended up showing up again towards the end.

That guy was the one who injected the stone into the Fuhrer to turn him into Wrath and also was the guy who was brought to the north to heal Kimbley. I wonder what his purpose is now.


----------



## geG (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh wow I'd completely forgotten about him showing up to heal Kimblee. I only remembered him from the Bradley flashback


----------



## Mider T (Aug 12, 2009)

Only thing I remember from Bradley flashback was him standing in a line of soldiers


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 12, 2009)

chapter is out:


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 12, 2009)

Fucking finally.


----------



## Felix (Aug 12, 2009)

King Bradley...
Gosh, what a beast


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 12, 2009)

Like I said, Bradley's a fucking beast.

But Fu looks like he's about to show why his age and experience trumps Bradley's.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Aug 12, 2009)

Wrath vs Ling Greed did not disappoint. 

It's revenge time for Fu.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Bradley: Why pure bred win from the West kicks pure bred win from the East every single time.


----------



## mmzrmx (Aug 12, 2009)

Bucaneer is such a badass


----------



## Eldritch (Aug 12, 2009)

Hell yeah

Shit's going down


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 12, 2009)

I gotta say i didn't expect things to be easy for Greelin, but to have this much trouble?

Bradley really is something else. He has the goddamn Sharingan.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 12, 2009)

Might want to change that before you have the hungry forces of "Sasuke is a emo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" descending on this thread. Not only is bradley on the offensive _the entire time_, but he is fucking pushing greelin to the limit even with weapons he don't normally use, while casually bullet timing... Wrath easily solo's any Dc/marvel street level hero.


----------



## blueblip (Aug 13, 2009)

^Just want to point that he's doing all this awesome, and he's not even at his peak.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 13, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I gotta say i didn't expect things to be easy for Greelin, but to have this much trouble?
> 
> Bradley really is something else. He has the goddamn Sharingan.



Ultimate eye > Sharingan


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 13, 2009)

DAMN JUST CAUGHT UP! This is SO good!! Cant wait to see it in anime!


----------



## geG (Aug 13, 2009)

It really makes me wonder how they're going to kill Wrath. I know he's different from most Homunculi (except the new Greed) in that he ages and was originally a regular human, but if he has the same regenerative qualities as the rest of them, this could be quite a long fight seeing as how he's yet to be even scratched.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wrath can't regenerate, it was stated that his philosophers stone used up all of it's power when it was injected, deconstructing and reconstructing Wrath's body continuously. It was also stated that he only has one soul left.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Damn, Bradley is a monster...
And now it seems like the giant transmutation will finally start. I wonder who this old guy is....

Edit:
Post number 3000. Hell yeah


----------



## El Torero (Aug 13, 2009)

Who the hell is that old man? 

I bet Wrath is going to die of old age


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Sakata Gintoki said:


> Who the hell is that old man?
> 
> I bet Wrath is going to die of old age



I found him!
It's an old friend


----------



## Sazabi24 (Aug 13, 2009)

he's also the doctor that healed Kimbly


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2009)

Fuck. That old bastard's still alive?

I seriously hope Wrath kicks Greed's ass. I just hope the old man doesn't die. 

Should be a good fight.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Aug 13, 2009)

holy shit 

just saw the chapter! 

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! :SPAZ


----------



## ~K+ (Aug 13, 2009)

James said:


> I wonder if this manga will be finished by the end of the year or not. It feels like there is a whole lot still to tie up and Arakawa isn't holding back on complexity at all.



That's kinda what I feel about things yet to be tied up, and I don't really see this ending by the year's end at the current pace it's going. That's why the pace the Brotherhood anime is going at the moment is very troubling.

Nothing really majorly revealing in the chapter like it has been in the previous chapters, the Greedling vs. Wrath fight was mainly a straightforward one that took many pages. But good to see Ross' partner again. 

A bit let down that there was no Hohenheim vs. Father, but next chapter looks like it'll be good as they all head towards the same place.

And I want Wrath to win, what happened to getting Mustang to open the gates?

The double page coloured Homunculi family picture is amazing.


----------



## Darth (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, this manga definitely won't be finished by the end of the year.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh Bradley about to rape or get raped, either way it will be


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 13, 2009)

This chapter was amazing. No other words for it. King Bradley is epic. Old man is epic. Greed is epic.


----------



## Munak (Aug 13, 2009)

Intrigued by page 8... who was it that acknowledged Falman? Greed or Lin Yao? 

Don't tell me Lin can just now take over Greed at will.

Old Man Fu never ceases to surprise me. You'd think an old guy even with his expertise could only manage to face someone half of Wrath's abilities. Probably a heads-up to Father if he decides try to make another Lin/Bradley type homunculus.

Nice appearance from Brosh, also. I wonder where he went to after he skipped breakfast.  No hugs, Miss Ross?

Taking abuse from Olivia and Izumi? 

Is it  or ?


----------



## Felix (Aug 13, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> This chapter was amazing. No other words for it. King Bradley is epic. Old man is epic. Greed is epic.



Everybody is epic


----------



## Shidoshi (Aug 13, 2009)

Is it just me or does it seem like Lin's still a much better fighter than Greelin?  Like, it's just Greed fighting in a better body than last time, rather than Lin fighting with Greed's powers?  Greed is just taking tips from the sidelines like Rocky Balboa does from Mickey.

...

Hmm...

So...another question:  Wrath can use his Ultimate Eye despite the eyepatch creating a blindspot for him?  How the hell does that eye *work* anyway?

(Refrain from answering "It works damn good!", please)


----------



## Jugger (Aug 13, 2009)

That old man is going to cut bradleys hand i am 100% about it and its something to look forward it going to look totally awsome.


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 13, 2009)

Jugger said:


> That old man is going to cut bradleys hand i am 100% about it and its something to look forward it going to look totally awsome.



The old man is going to die, I think Bradley is going to sodomise both Greedlin and old man Fu but then Ran-fan will come in and take her revenge and her and Greedlin will finally put an out of shape Bradley down.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Felix said:


> Everybody is epic



_Everybody?_


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 13, 2009)

This makes me wonder who could possibly take on Bradley-Prime


----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2009)

Van Hoenheim.


----------



## Omolara (Aug 13, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Intrigued by page 8... who was it that acknowledged Falman? Greed or Lin Yao?
> 
> Don't tell me Lin can just now take over Greed at will.
> 
> Old Man Fu never ceases to surprise me. You'd think an old guy even with his expertise could only manage to face someone half of Wrath's abilities. Probably a heads-up to Father if he decides try to make another Lin/Bradley type homunculus.



It certainly looks like Greed and Ling switch off now... or maybe they've just merged. Greed referred to Ling as his partner, so maybe they cooperate with one another more. 

Either way, yay GreedLing!

Yeah, I cheered when Fu showed up. He's about to do some damage. Brosh's appearance was nice too.


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2009)

Am I the only one really rooting for Greed.  

I was convinced at the start of this year that this manga was going to have exactly 100 chapters.  I think I was wrong.


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> Am I the only one really rooting for Greed.
> 
> I was convinced at the start of this year that this manga was going to have exactly 100 chapters.  I think I was wrong.



I like Greed as well but I'm not deluded by my fanboyism to think he currently has a chance


----------



## Rice Queen (Aug 13, 2009)

Im rooting for Greed too. I bet the transmuation probably won't start till 100 chapter. Anyway another month, another amazing FMA chapter.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 13, 2009)

Nah, Greed definitely has good odds of winning if he chooses to fully activate his Ultimate Shield. Which now makes me think: Why weren't Bradley's knives breaking before when they kept being blocked?

In anycase, there's still Pride, who by now must be a real beast.


----------



## martryn (Aug 13, 2009)

> I like Greed as well but I'm not deluded by my fanboyism to think he currently has a chance



If you're implying I'm a fanboy, you'd be wrong.  Fucking noob.  

I'd just really like him to make it out of this relatively unscathed somehow.  I have this fear in the pit of my stomach.  



> Nah, Greed definitely has good odds of winning if he chooses to fully activate his Ultimate Shield. Which now makes me think: Why weren't Bradley's knives breaking before when they kept being blocked?



Yeah, that's what I'm thinking too.  Lin is not a pushover.  Or, whatever the Asian dude's name is. And that was before the whole becoming a homunculus thing.  And now he's got some back-up, as well.


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> If you're implying I'm a fanboy, you'd be wrong.  Fucking noob.
> 
> I'd just really like him to make it out of this relatively unscathed somehow.  I have this fear in the pit of my stomach.



If you want to be paranoid then sure, you be that. I was talking about that there were a bunch of people above me talking about Bradley being the next coming of Christ


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 13, 2009)

I want Bradley to live.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 13, 2009)

I think Fu is gonna die soon. 

Why doesn't Greed/Lin use the ultimate shield all over his body?


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2009)

Not his fighting style. To put it bluntly, instead of thinking of defense first, he thinks only of offensive like lin does and relies on intuition and reflexes to avoid critical strikes. this why he only armors up his hands. Now the _army_ knives are pretty hard to break for one, judging by thickness. Two even Ed was able to cross swords with out breaking until he did something stupid like thrusting.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, i think a lot of people are expecting Fuu to die here.

Then again, justice is pretty much on his and Greed's side. Wrath must die.


----------



## mythfate (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm to take on Bradley prime...
One would need incredibly fast attacks that exceed the reflexes of a super-powered homunculus body that can bullet-time. Who has such powers? Not sure...

Anyways Wrath is a bit of an ambiguous character; there is this motif with this character, namely the border between man and monster (homunculus). Flashback to his little talk with Pride; who knows? Maybe in his final moments he will side with humanity and go down in a blazing =O)


----------



## Omolara (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm rooting for Team GreedLing Fuu. Greedling was being overwhelmed before Fuu showed up, and he just managed to shock the "Ultimate Eye"

Greed's not as smart of a fighter as Ling is, since he tries to take far too much at once. Ran Fan is Ling's trigger. Once she's mentioned/ shows up, Ling will come to prominence, and I can see that being a turning point in the fight. Bradley's going to have his hands full. 

I don't see Wrath winning this, and if he does, it won't at all be easy.


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

> If you want to be paranoid then sure



...

You did seem to imply I was "deluded with fanboyism".  

Regardless, I'd like to see Greed and Wrath go one on one, though that's already not possible here since everyone has seen fit to jump in and fuck up that notion.  Would be nice if Greed was able to get back at Wrath for the entire bringing him in to die in his previous incarnation bit.


----------



## Tayuya (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anybody know what chapter and page states that King Bradley has only one life left?

Nice to see Wrath's wife being shown again. Totally foreshadowing her involvement. 

And where is Pride <_>??


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 14, 2009)

Fucking awesome chapter, as always FMA delivers


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 14, 2009)

martryn said:


> ...
> 
> You did seem to imply I was "deluded with fanboyism".
> 
> Regardless, I'd like to see Greed and Wrath go one on one, though that's already not possible here since everyone has seen fit to jump in and fuck up that notion.  Would be nice if Greed was able to get back at Wrath for the entire bringing him in to die in his previous incarnation bit.



No, I just stated that I am not deluded by my fanboyism. You chose to assume that I was referring to you. 

I apologise though, I did come off as directing it towards you when I didn't mean too


----------



## martryn (Aug 14, 2009)

> I apologise though, I could come off as directing it towards you when I didn't mean too



*shrug*

I'm worried about Greed dying or at the very least getting his ass kicked and humiliated.  I have no such fears for Wrath, which is why I'm rooting like fucking crazy for the underdog.


----------



## I am a fly (Aug 14, 2009)

Tayuya said:


> Does anybody know what chapter and page states that King Bradley has only one life left?
> 
> Nice to see Wrath's wife being shown again. Totally foreshadowing her involvement.
> 
> And where is Pride <_>??



Well Lin, Ran Fan and Fuu can only detect one soul inside him which hints at him only having one life. 



martryn said:


> *shrug*
> 
> I'm worried about Greed dying or at the very least getting his ass kicked and humiliated.  I have no such fears for Wrath, which is why I'm rooting like fucking crazy for the underdog.



Yeah, it does seem funny though. Greed has improved a lot from his first fight where he was basically Wrath's punching bag to being able to not get heavily damaged. If he wasn't so arrogant then he could just fully armor himself and then have little trouble


----------



## ~K+ (Aug 14, 2009)

Tayuya said:


> Does anybody know what chapter and page states that King Bradley has only one life left?


In chapter 53 (Vol. 13) page 7, he tells Mustang that only one soul and the feeling of Wrath remains in his body, but is unsure whether that soul is one from the many in the Philosopher's stone injected into him or his own.

Don't remember reading anything where he explicitly states that he only has one life though.

I hope Pride is somewhere around to back up Wrath if needs be like the last time.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 14, 2009)

I think Wrath will go down after attacking Father, giveing some sort of my choice speech, his character seemed to be one who has never decided his own life and was always led by others, which is why he takes pride in the fact that he choose his own wife.


----------



## Munak (Aug 14, 2009)

Somehow, I can see it now; whatever's left of Bradley's humanity will overtake his Wrath persona and will meddle in the fight, possibly killing him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 14, 2009)

Not likely. The way Wrath told his backstory, it seems that he merged with Wrath when he was still a human instead of being overwhelmed. The fact that only 1 soul is left out of what the hundreds needed to make a stone is probably a indication that the human Bradley has settle with his new position a long time ago.


----------



## Litho (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi thar
I just finnished volume 7 of FMA.
WTFSHARINGAN?


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm rooting for Greed's victory and Wrath's destruction


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Not likely. The way Wrath told his backstory, it seems that he merged with Wrath when he was still a human instead of being overwhelmed. The fact that only 1 soul is left out of what the hundreds needed to make a stone is probably a indication that the human Bradley has settle with his new position a long time ago.



I got the feeling this will happen to Ling and Greed as well. They will be forced to be merged as one and a power up will follow.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> Hi thar
> I just finnished volume 7 of FMA.
> WTFSHARINGAN?



I don't see a sharingan....


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2009)

He's talking about Sasuke's MS.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2009)

Mider T said:


> He's talking about Sasuke's MS.



Still don't see...I'm sorry I'm really trying to forget the time when the sharingan was cool.


----------



## Kiyoshi (Sep 4, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Still don't see...I'm sorry I'm really trying to forget the time when the sharingan was cool.



The coolness died with part 1.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't remind me....


----------



## KidTony (Sep 4, 2009)

Wrath's eye is like 5 or 6 years earlier than emoboy's ms.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sharingan was cool until Sasugay got it


----------



## Litho (Sep 5, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I don't see a sharingan....



Jeez of course there ain't no sharingan... 
I just wasn't expecting that this manga would also have a haxed eye power.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh I like it, big time. Its badazz ;D
Though I havent been keeping up lately...


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 7, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> Hi thar
> I just finnished volume 7 of FMA.
> WTFSHARINGAN?



Looks more like the "Eye of the Jew" to me.  

(7:27 min into the video)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDuVJRt6Vg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 7, 2009)

Is there a series where someone doesn't have a hax eye power? Even Cowboy Bebop and Trigun do; I don't see the big deal.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2009)

When is next chapter due?


----------



## Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

4-5 Days probably. Spoilers in around 3-4 if not sooner.


----------



## Munak (Sep 7, 2009)

Somehow, I want to root for Wrath now. 

Greed first thrashes him then makes a comeback.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 7, 2009)

For me, Wrath loses by association


----------



## hussamb (Sep 7, 2009)

i thought this manga will end at chapter 100, but it seems it will last a lot more


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 7, 2009)

Not really a lot...the fight with Wrath will probably end before too long. Then there's a few chapters for Pride and then Father.

It'll likely end in 2010


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 8, 2009)

found a weird FMA chapter on manga fox dealing with the prince of aerurgo or whatever their one neighboring country was. not sure if it's a new chapter doing a flash back ut they were supposedly the southern neighbors. whatever it is it's prior to alot of the current stuff with a much younger Ed. it's not a complete chapter so I'm not sure were it comes from if someone could check it out who is more devote to FMA that would be great. I don't think FMA would spend anymore time lloking backword but who knows. art seems off to me.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 8, 2009)

Could be fake for all we know.


----------



## blue berry (Sep 8, 2009)

@gumby: linkplz


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 8, 2009)

gumby2ms said:


> found a weird FMA chapter on manga fox dealing with the prince of aerurgo or whatever their one neighboring country was. not sure if it's a new chapter doing a flash back ut they were supposedly the southern neighbors. whatever it is it's prior to alot of the current stuff with a much younger Ed. it's not a complete chapter so I'm not sure were it comes from if someone could check it out who is more devote to FMA that would be great. I don't think FMA would spend anymore time lloking backword but who knows. art seems off to me.



I have read that chapter too, after reading i was "wtf is this?" so i did a search and discover that it's a manga prologue for the new FMA videogame on the Wii!


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 8, 2009)

FMA, Wii!?!?!?! That sounds like an extremely retarded idea


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 8, 2009)

Hmm... the prince looks like Roy


----------



## Moon (Sep 8, 2009)

Yeah it was in the August Issue of Gangan, just a little story to set up a new video game.

You can see a page of it on the Gangan website


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 8, 2009)

Just finished catching up on FMA, not better then OP like some people said (tards probably...), but still good, definitly rate it above naruto because of it's plot.

Edward hasn't really been getting much action recently, hope he gets a good fight anytime soon... Anyways, can't wait for next chapt.


----------



## Moon (Sep 8, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Just finished catching up on FMA, not better then OP like some people said (tards probably...), but still good, definitly rate it above naruto because of it's plot.
> 
> Edward hasn't really been getting much action recently, hope he gets a good fight anytime soon... Anyways, can't wait for next chapt.





It's called "preference"

I've always felt FMA was better than OP and I've reread both series in their entirety in the past few months. It's called thinking for yourself and having your own opinions, not tardom. 

More so, never go to a manga's thread saying that another manga is superior, that's just plain idiotic because you are deliberately flamebaiting (and I like bait dammit).


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 9, 2009)

IMO, FMA is one of the best Shonen on the market today...can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 9, 2009)

Moon said:


> It's called "preference"
> 
> I've always felt FMA was better than OP and I've reread both series in their entirety in the past few months. It's called thinking for yourself and having your own opinions, not tardom.
> 
> More so, never go to a manga's thread saying that another manga is superior, that's just plain idiotic because you are deliberately flamebaiting (and I like bait dammit).



You don't know how hard i lol'd @



> I've always felt FMA was better than OP and I've reread both series in their entirety in the past few months



But yup, in theory your right with the whole "personal preferance", i mean Dragonball Z is better then FMA to some people since they "prefer" it. There is no one better manga out there.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry for the double post >>

Anyone explain what happened in xerxes? I mean, the king wanted immortality and so he asked the flask, the flask gave the king immortality and the flask took upon the kings appearance aswell.

Then how does slave 23 come into this?

Thanks. Gonne watch FMA the movie now.


----------



## Memos (Sep 9, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> Sorry for the double post >>
> 
> Anyone explain what happened in xerxes? I mean, the king wanted immortality and so he asked the flask, the flask gave the king immortality and the flask took upon the kings appearance aswell.
> 
> ...



No, Homunculi took Slave 23's appearance. He killed everyone in Xerxes and gave half the souls to Slave 23 and took the other half for himself.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 9, 2009)

OP has better battles, FMA has better plot and Art. My preference


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 9, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> OP has better battles, FMA has better plot and Art. My preference



Well considering that 99% of Luffy problems can be solved by "MY FIST IS BIGGA THEN YOURS" and "SPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD BLIIIIIIIIIITZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ" its like your preferring the fire fights in GI Joe over the fire fights in District 9.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

Cut that shit out right now 

Also, spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Cut that shit out right now
> 
> Also, spoiler pics:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Old man!!!! 


Greed is pissed off now.


----------



## bobby8685 (Sep 10, 2009)

I've seen the first anime and am currently following brotherhood.  This made me finally read the manga and damn its good.  I'm almost sad I caught all the way up to it. I'm not a huge fan of the 'Flask' guy.  I'm waiting on a character twist for him.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 10, 2009)

At last that one-eyed bastard gets a taste of his own medicene


----------



## Aeon (Sep 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Cut that shit out right now
> 
> Also, spoiler pics:
> 
> ...



Oh shit.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2009)

!!!

I have nothing else to add about those spoiler pics.


----------



## blazingshadow (Sep 10, 2009)

hey i have a question. if bradley is indeed a homunculus then he should be able to heal his wounds right? that means that this whole damn fight is going to take like a billion years to end unless somebody eats him


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

More pics


*Spoiler*: __ 












FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

I shouldn't have clicked!


----------



## Moon (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Old people kicking ass and taking names this chapter


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Lust and Envy destroy the Fifth Laboratory? I guess that's a bit of a plot hole/consistency error.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

oh shit i clicked the spoilers


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> oh shit i clicked the spoilers



Me too!  We have no self control 

Except I didn't click on the second batch


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

i clicked all of them


----------



## Aeon (Sep 10, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh god yes

Looks like another great chapter


----------



## Nimander (Sep 10, 2009)

:amazed


----------



## RivFader (Sep 10, 2009)

Mindfuck 

Next chapter please!!!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn.  I've been officially and royally spoiled


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2009)

SCANS NAO


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2009)

Got to resist spoilers!


----------



## RivFader (Sep 10, 2009)

iRob said:


> Got to resist spoilers!



You can't! Be spoilered and suffer like the rest of us!


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

iRob said:


> Got to resist spoilers!


no one can resist full metal alchemist spoilers


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh shit!



Well,maybe next time I can resist!


----------



## Bakatsu (Sep 10, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WHAT THE HELL'S GOING ON

shouldn't have clicked


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 10, 2009)

Teacup said:


> Damn.  I've been officially and royally spoiled



Thanks for the warning guys.*avoids clicking on spoilers*


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Thanks for the warning guys.*avoids clicking on spoilers*



you will be tempted soon enough


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Sep 10, 2009)

oh gawd, apparently they're the bee's knees.

MUST. RESIST. SPOILERS........FOR THE GOOD OF THE NATION.

hurry raw/scans or whatever, HURRY. D=


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy shit, i just realized that i haven?t seen chapter 98 since it came out, i thought that was what people were talking about now.

How the hell could i?ve missed it? And who the fuck is the old guy in the end?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2009)

Fuu, Lan-Fan's Grandpa.


----------



## Felix (Sep 10, 2009)

HOLY SHIT
Alright, bring up the next chapter


----------



## Munak (Sep 10, 2009)

I knew that was gonna happen. 

No. No, not really.


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Fuu, Lan-Fan's Grandpa.



Not that old guy, the other one.

He's some doctor who can use alchemy; he appeared in Bradley's flashback and again when Kimblee was injured by Scar.


----------



## Muk (Sep 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> Not that old guy, the other one.
> 
> He's some doctor who can use alchemy; he appeared in Bradley's flashback and again when Kimblee was injured by Scar.



does the old doc have a name 

i thought he looked familiar


----------



## James (Sep 10, 2009)

He doesn't have a name (Unless it's in this chapter) so people had just referred to him as things like Dr. Goldtooth or stuff like that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 10, 2009)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Lust and Envy destroy the Fifth Laboratory? I guess that's a bit of a plot hole/consistency error.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Envy destroyed the building, but the underground part of the lab should've remained in tact


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 10, 2009)

I couldn't stop myself from watching a spoiler pic or two  I refuse to look at more though 

Poor Heinkel, seems like he's taking a lot of punishment there.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2009)

^that's not Heinkel 



blazingshadow said:


> hey i have a question. if bradley is indeed a homunculus then he should be able to heal his wounds right? that means that this whole damn fight is going to take like a billion years to end unless somebody eats him



Read Bradley's flashback again...he says something along the lines that there's only one soul in his stone whether that be his original or not, he doens't know...but he can only die once.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 10, 2009)

this manga is just awesome. WTH is going on?


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2009)

~Aristoteles~ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Envy destroyed the building, but the underground part of the lab should've remained in tact




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah, okay. I guess I forgot/didn't know that part of the lab was underground.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 10, 2009)

fuck sake, i clicked spoilers without looking at ever1 elses' reply.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Sep 10, 2009)

at the spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



poor Fu


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Sep 10, 2009)

oh god oh god oh god, i still haven't looked, but these comments are tempting me HORRIBLY.

HURRY RAW, HURRY.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 10, 2009)

Why did I have to see the pictures... So awesome...


----------



## Omolara (Sep 10, 2009)

Since I've already spoiled myself for this week's Naruto and Bleach, I will refrain from doing the same with FMA, especially since I'll have to wait a whole month for the next one.

Still, I'm looking forward to awesome happy squee time going by everyone's reactions.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2009)

Is 99 out?!?! Avoiding spoilers is like not picking a scab you know you shouldn't but.....


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 11, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Is 99 out?!?! Avoiding spoilers is like not picking a scab you know you shouldn't but.....



i know what u mean abour avoiding the spoilers,it seems like it's taking for ever for this chapter to come out !


----------



## Gabe (Sep 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so did ed and his teacher disappear?


----------



## The Imp (Sep 12, 2009)

Is the chapter out yet?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it worth catching up ? I'm like 20 chaps behind...


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> Is it worth catching up ? I'm like 20 chaps behind...



yeah, read it gets better.

Dam, trans taking longer then usual this month..


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2009)

Well then, time to read.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2009)

Does somebody die this chapter?


----------



## Freija (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope so.


----------



## Gary (Sep 12, 2009)

New chapter out yet, I can't wait >_>


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 12, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Does somebody die this chapter?


Seems like someone does die.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 12, 2009)

edit-oops nevermind that was a old one


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Holy f***cking shit. That chapter was so , my penis melted. Next chapter nao!



nice seems like hell is gonna boil over.


----------



## James (Sep 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> Is it worth catching up ? I'm like 20 chaps behind...



If you read FMA to the chapter 70's...why would you even need to ask if it's worth catching up? 

If someone hasn't realised the series is awesome by then....there's something seriously wrong with them.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 13, 2009)

spoilers.... I peeked.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 13, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> spoilers.... I peeked.



*pats on shoulder consolingly*

So did I, friend.  So did I.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh fuck.

Chapter is .


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2009)

still no raw or scan


----------



## Hellion (Sep 13, 2009)

This always happens. When something is really good it takes forever to come out.


----------



## James (Sep 13, 2009)

Well we could get re-translated translations with lower accuracy but damn it'd be better than nothing. 

I don't really get why there isn't a Japanese raw though with how early and clear the spoiler pics were.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Teacup said:


> *pats on shoulder consolingly*
> 
> So did I, friend.  So did I.



It's hardly fair, what with everyone going on about how awesome it is.


----------



## geG (Sep 14, 2009)

Raw is finally out: PS3 exclusives


----------



## Hellion (Sep 14, 2009)

I can't believe that it is taking this long for a scan.  This was black sunday for FMA fans of the manga and anime lol


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2009)

Taking all of my willpower to not download that raw or read the spoilers

Ugh


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

^Bang Ja Set 

I can't resist anymore....


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2009)

Just saw the raw, that was insane 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Fuu was kickass, I hope he won't die. And did Wrath just got injured by his own sword?  That was probably pretty shocking for him.
And Ed, El and Izumi dissappeared


----------



## Nimander (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, boy.  Can you say, "climax"?:ho


----------



## Moon (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear I will kill myself if they pop up in WW2 Germany


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I will kill myself if they pop up in WW2 Germany




*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, that would be the birth of a new "...Trolled My Fandom" meme.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Sep 14, 2009)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd. day 5 since spoilers first showed, and still nothing.

IM MESSED UP OUTTA MY GORD.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 14, 2009)

Just read the translated chapter that the author made as a prequel to the videogame.

The fact that she made it makes me wonder if it´s cannon within the manga, since it´s supposed to take place long before most of the crucial development of the story.


----------



## El Torero (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




r.i.p. old man 

And who the fuck is the mad scientist? pseudo-homunculus are being more effective than the homunculus 

And holy god the last pages.

*WHO THE FUCK IS THE MAD SCIENTIST?*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 14, 2009)

El Torero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the scientist from Wrath's flashback. That's the man who turned him into Homunculus.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 14, 2009)

HOLY CRAP i'm getting impatient


----------



## RivFader (Sep 14, 2009)

We have to endure 

But this cliffhanger is probably the worst in the entire series...


----------



## Memos (Sep 14, 2009)

That was an amazing chapter 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope that's not the end for Fuu. It would be a real shame to have him die here, after that great fight. i am looking forward to Ran fan's fight with Wrath even more, though.

Ed, Al and Izumi were taken to be sacrifices, but didn't Homunculus need two more?


----------



## James (Sep 14, 2009)

Memos said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I assume they don't need to take them all at once, the next few chapters will deal with making the other "candidates" (like Mustang) open the gate somehow.

In other words, something bad is undoubtedly going to happen to Hawkeye to force Mustang to attempt human transmutation in some way. It's been foreshadowed since Lust died.


----------



## Seizaburo (Sep 14, 2009)

This wait is torture. I need my chapter nao.


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 14, 2009)

isn't the next chapter suppose to have been the last?

i guess not, haha


----------



## Sannom (Sep 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> And who the fuck is the mad scientist? pseudo-homunculus are being more effective than the homunculus



Pseudo-homonculus are the left-over of the King Bradley experiment, of course they are more effective than Envy or the like  They are basically King Bradley without the philosopher's stone, which still mean they are really good fighters.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 14, 2009)

Look at the good side of this, it just means there is a shorter wait before the next chapter


----------



## Corran (Sep 15, 2009)

One Manga 99

One manga version for the lazy


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

That was a damn good chapter, but it seems like FMA won't have an entirely good ending. I guess it's better this way, but it' still kind of sad


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome chapter is awesome 

Anyway, it's time to predict how the manga will end. Pride is on the way to Central, but what will happen with him? Will he eat Father when Hohenheim defeats him?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow, a chapter of fullmetal alchemist that is extremely epic and exceeds my expectations. What a complete and total surprise! 

Captain Bucc was especially badass.
"Even the eyes of god himself, can't block an attack they can't see"
"Old man...we'll walk him down the path to hell together."

What an annoying cliffhanger though!


----------



## Nimander (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn, that was nice.  Can't wait for the next chap.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2009)

great chapter. unexpected happened this chapter, i wonder where black hands took them. most importantly i wanna see father vs hohenheim fight. i highly doubt al and ed have died, izumi may sacrifice herself at most.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2009)

Wait... if Al dissappeared like the first time, doesn't this mean he could meet his body now?


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome chapter.Some really cool moves in the fight. Can't wait for next chap

Hoping for some glance at Hohenheim vs Father.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

iRob said:


> Awesome chapter.Some really cool moves in the fight. Can't wait for next chap
> 
> Hoping for some glance at Hohenheim vs Father.



Yay, along with a glimpse at Pride/Kimbley and the conclusion of the Wrath fight 

Only a month till 100


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Yay, along with a glimpse at Pride/Kimbley and the conclusion of the Wrath fight
> 
> Only a month till 100


Kimbley is dead. Did you forget Pride ate him? I think.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Kimbley is dead. Did you forget Pride ate him? I think.



No, but I'm curious about the consequences of Pride's little breakfast. Has he changed?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 15, 2009)

I wanna see how Bradley dies
It has to be uber epic and in a way that doesn't just gimp his powers.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2009)

RivFader said:


> No, but I'm curious about the consequences of Pride's little breakfast. Has he changed?



It's a possibility.Maybe appearance wise or in behavior or both.
Scar could have his revenge this way if they meet again.


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

iRob said:


> It's a possibility.Maybe appearance wise or in behavior or both.
> Scar could have his revenge this way if they meet again.



Scar vs. Prideley (whatever he is when he comes back) would be awesome indeed.


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh boy, this is by far one of the most epic chapters yet, I was savouring every page especially through the fight scene just to take it all in. (Until our next dose in a month's time)

There was so much going on this chapter, it definitely made up for the last.

I didn't want Bucc to go before, but I wouldn't mind now, because he'd have gone out with a bang.

And I can't wait to see how they're going to turn Mustang into a sacrifice candidate.


----------



## Shidoshi (Sep 15, 2009)

Arakawa is mean as all hell for ending the chapter on this kind of cliffhanger; if this were a weekly manga I could tolerate it, but this is damn near unbearable.

I'm gonna draw my own chapter 100, due out next week.

Granted, it'll only be like...six pages, but what else am I to do when waiting in almost impossible???


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2009)

Is there a possibility now that Al was taken, he could reunite with his body? It happened like last time they opened the gate, didn't it? And now it's the only time Al can reunite with his body.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 15, 2009)

wow, exceeded expectations even with all the hype.

how long is fma intended to last anyway?  Any vague idea of how many chapters left?

It is possible with al, but I dunno i doubt arakawa would give al his body back that way


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 15, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Is there a possibility now that Al was taken, he could reunite with his body? It happened like last time they opened the gate, didn't it? And now it's the only time Al can reunite with his body.



Yeah, trade sturdy armored suit that basic alchemy can fix for malnutrition untrained body.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 15, 2009)

Remember what Barry said about the soul and the body? Al has to find the answer on how to transfer back.

If this is the climatic battle, then FMA will end soon. It would depend on who or how many baddies are left to fight and if there's some other plan in motion in case this fails. Xing's king wants to be immortal, so it could be a repeat of what happened. Plus who knows what is or has happened in the other countries.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd say FMA might end with the next chapter which will be longer than usual, or with chapter 101.


----------



## Omega Level (Sep 15, 2009)

FMA is ending next month?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 15, 2009)

Taxman said:


> ^that's not Heinkel


Well, fuck. Fuu really looked like Heinkel there 


Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I will kill myself if they pop up in WW2 Germany







Epic chapter, my patience wasn't in vain


----------



## o-chan (Sep 15, 2009)

What a cliffhanger..... That was an awesome chapter!! I liked the fight, especially how the old man and Wrath switched weapons and how he died.... awesome. I can't wait for the next chapter!! I really wish this was a weekly series...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 15, 2009)

why is everyone saying that fma will end in 1 or 2 chapters?  If that happened it would be the most rushed ending manga ever.  Theres s till a lot to cover (though it is ending soon).


----------



## Omolara (Sep 15, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Yeah, trade sturdy armored suit that basic alchemy can fix for malnutrition untrained body.



Better than going all decompose-y. So far, he's just been drifting out of the armor, eventually it'll be a full on rejection. That was rather violent the last time. 

Man, I'm glad I didn't spoil myself on that chapter. This was a nice reward for finishing my brief.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 15, 2009)

Omolara said:


> Better than going all decompose-y. So far, he's just been drifting out of the armor, eventually it'll be a full on rejection. That was rather violent the last time.
> 
> Man, I'm glad I didn't spoil myself on that chapter. This was a nice reward for finishing my brief.



I don't think Al will choose his old body. I have a feeling his old body will rip the soul from Al's armor body.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 15, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I hate those mangas that have monthly chapters 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Izumi got sacrificed?


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

Vino said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I hate those mangas that have monthly chapters
> 
> ...



Yeah, she was one of the three that opened the gate.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh shit.

Amazing chapter. Avoiding the spoilers was worth it.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought mustang was a potential sacrifice or do you have to open the gate to be one?

and kurono source on that 20th  cent pic?


----------



## Memos (Sep 15, 2009)

iamthewalrus said:


> I thought mustang was a potential sacrifice or do you have to open the gate to be one?
> 
> and kurono source on that 20th  cent pic?



You have to open the gate and he was a potential because Bradley saw a way to make him open the gate.


----------



## Omolara (Sep 15, 2009)

Also, weren't the ones who'd opened the gate confirmed, whereas Mustang was only a potential sacrifice?


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 15, 2009)

Moon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I swear I will kill myself if they pop up in WW2 Germany



Hahahahaha


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 15, 2009)

Anime IS canon.


----------



## C. Hook (Sep 15, 2009)

Awesome. Fu's sacrifice was amazing, especially since he still managed to at least get Bradley with ONE suicide attack. And yes, I doubt he survived getting cut into ribbons and stabbed straight through the chest. Plus, I think full-armor Lin Yao Greed is aproaching...

Ending was great. I especially liked that we have no idea what the hell  is going on and are just being pulled along for the ride. Seriously, what the hell was that scientist's plan anyway?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 15, 2009)

Avoiding spoilers is always worth.

Always.

The fight scene was really fucking awesome.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 15, 2009)

Pity, I would have liked to see GreedLING vs Bradley. I'm sure it would have been much more even since Bradley clearly outclassed Greed mk 2


----------



## Dimeron (Sep 15, 2009)

Lol, the first thing when I saw the suicide attack was: Good thing it wasn't a Ishbalans, that would have created some unfortunate implications.

But otherwise, kick ass chapter, I wonder if Bradley is down for good. If he's not, he will feel the wrath of Ling now.


----------



## Nimander (Sep 15, 2009)

This chap was definitely one of the better ones in a while.  I'm liking where this story is going


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2009)

Did anyone noticed the design change on eduard? for some reason he looks... older.
And just in this chap for some reason.


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 16, 2009)

I wonder why we didn't see Hohenheim transported to the gate as well.


----------



## Matt Perry (Sep 16, 2009)

WW2 get?


----------



## James (Sep 16, 2009)

Omega Level said:


> FMA is ending next month?



Impossible, things still to tie up:

-What Father is actually trying to do this time (why is the transmutation circle different, why the sacrafices?)

-Will Roy become Fuhrer, what is the fate of him and Hawkeye?

-Will Scar gain redemption somehow at the end, what will happen with him? 

-Will End and Al regain their true bodies?

-How will Pride, Wrath and Father die?

-Will Ling go back to his country and become emperor?

-etc

Basically, there's far more than what one normal chapter could cover. I find it hard to picture it being done in 5 chapters even but we'll see.


----------



## Solar Bankai (Sep 16, 2009)

That was an excellent chapter.

Still.  Did anyone else notice the mistake made on this page?


----------



## Sannom (Sep 16, 2009)

> Still. Did anyone else notice the mistake made on this page?



I didn't notice it before you brought it up, but yeah, (I put it into spoilers if people want to find it by themselves) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



how the heck did Bradley get his old sword back in the second panel 






> Lol, the first thing when I saw the suicide attack was: Good thing it wasn't a Ishbalans, that would have created some unfortunate implications.



Well, Ishbalans already used suicide bombing. An old man, even. Here, let me remind you :

Link removed


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 16, 2009)

Now that you mentioned it, I did wonder about that when I first read the chapter page...and sort of just tossed it out of my mind for the time being.

Let's see if it'll get corrected when Vol.24 comes out.


----------



## geG (Sep 16, 2009)

lol I didn't even notice that


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Solar Bankai said:


> That was an excellent chapter.
> 
> Still.  Did anyone else notice the mistake made on this page?



That sword is clearly the new Envy that Father quickly made off-panel and it somehow ended up in Bradley's hands


----------



## @lk3mizt (Sep 16, 2009)

just saw chapter 99... 


what?


----------



## ssjhaider (Sep 16, 2009)

didn't like it?


----------



## Seany (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow intense chapter! didn't expect them to vanish


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 16, 2009)

James said:


> Impossible, things still to tie up:
> 
> -What Father is actually trying to do this time (why is the transmutation circle different, why the sacrafices?)
> 
> ...


More importantly: What happened to Mei Chan and Xiao-Mei?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn you one month waits. It's so going to be worth but still.........FAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 16, 2009)

Wait, why did he say "Fullmetal" at the end?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Sep 16, 2009)

Because he disappeared I'm assuming.


----------



## kumabear (Sep 16, 2009)

damn gramps was gar 

did not see that coming


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 16, 2009)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Damn you one month waits. It's so going to be worth but still.........FAAAAAAAAAAACK!



Actually around 3 weeks since the scan came out roughly a week after the magazine came out

Not that great but 3 weeks wait > 4 weeks wait


----------



## Fran (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh man, what a badass kamikazi. Xiao-Mei goes apeshit next chapter?


----------



## Munak (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm thinking, isn't Hohenheim in Central? Or am I wrong? 

Wrath and Ling Yao (I'm assuming it's him considering the tears) cliffhanger, damn. One heck of a fight though; Old man Fu was pretty capable of handling Bradley, but you just have to give the homunculus props, he slashed them dynamite heads up, lol.

And Al finally gets to meet his body, hopefully. I just remembered the anime and the blurred Al's body's face, probably rotting.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2009)

WHAT THE HOLY SHIT

Link removed

man, I did NOT see that one coming. That is like, brilliant, astounding, AWESOME, speechless, mortifying, fucking best manga moment I've had in like months man!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2009)

As always FMA restores my faith in shonen manga, it was awesome. Never saw it coming, even though they've mentioned before that AL, Ed were going to be sacrifices.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 18, 2009)

I did not post after I completed the manga BUT hell yeah man, this chapter was so fucking nice. Al, Ed, etc as sacrifices...such a cliffhanger.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 19, 2009)

I've two questions. What was the chapter Armstrong took Ed to the ruins? And what was the chapter Pride ate Kimbley?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2009)

That old man is the most badass old man that I have ever seen in any manga/anime ever.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 19, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> I've two questions. What was the chapter Armstrong took Ed to the ruins? And what was the chapter Pride ate Kimbley?



Pride eating Kimble is ch 93.

Armstrong taking Ed to the ruins is ch 40.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 19, 2009)

wow this is why i love fma its hard to predict ..but wow what a chapter.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 19, 2009)

Pretty safe to say Wrath is toast now. Greed is raging and Ran Fan is there... Though he put up an awesome fight.


But there's still Pride


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 19, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Oh man, what a badass kamikazi. Xiao-Mei goes apeshit next chapter?



Xiao-Mei don't you mean Lan-Fan?


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 20, 2009)

Smoke said:


> That old man is the most badass old man that I have ever seen in any manga/anime ever.



someone needs to make a set of him.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

oh my... i wonder why roy mustang wasn't taken, isn't he also a state alchemist and a sacrifice


----------



## ~K+ (Sep 20, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing Xiao-Mei the panda going apeshit.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> oh my... i wonder why roy mustang wasn't taken, isn't he also a state alchemist and a sacrifice


i guess only people who've dabbled with the forbidden technique...


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

migukuni said:


> oh my... i wonder why roy mustang wasn't taken, isn't he also a state alchemist and a sacrifice



He hasn't opened the gate by trying human transmutation.

(or whatever it's called. For some reason my memory on the name is hazy)


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 20, 2009)

Though now with just Mustang, Riza and Scar there (and maybe Donkey Kong and the other chimera too), it seems Riza might become the prime target so Mustang would be forced to perform human transmutation.


----------



## migukuni (Sep 21, 2009)

unn... possible and plausible


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 2, 2009)

When is chapter 100 out? 
And is there gonna be someting extra, now that it's 100 chapters?


----------



## Memos (Oct 2, 2009)

It's usually out around the 10th.

I hope we get something. Maybe an omake.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 3, 2009)

Hundred page Super issue please.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 4, 2009)

^ That could be awesome.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Oct 6, 2009)

migukuni said:


> oh my... i wonder why roy mustang wasn't taken, isn't he also a state alchemist and a sacrifice




*Spoiler*: __ 





maybe cuz he hasn't seen the gate. haven't the others?





edit; oops, 17 people already commented on this.

and damned, just a few days away, this epic 100th chapter. i want it. D:


----------



## Felix (Oct 6, 2009)

Epic chapter incoming in a few days
Fuck yes


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 6, 2009)

that old man is soo badass,words cannot describe how badass he is(though pride is more badass).I cannot wait for the next chapter the ending was just too much


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2009)

Mere days now from chapter 100. FMA enters triple digits as it enters its final chapters.


----------



## RivFader (Oct 7, 2009)

James said:


> Mere days now from chapter 100. FMA enters triple digits as it enters its final chapters.



And it's going to be more  than ever!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2009)

It's probably going to stop on 107.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 7, 2009)

have spoilers started popping up anywhere yet ?


----------



## Perseverance (Oct 7, 2009)

IF FMA does finish this soon, then it'll be the first manga that's finished in my time of reading manga's ^_^.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 7, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> IF FMA does finish this soon, then it'll be the first manga that's finished in my time of reading manga's ^_^.



wow...you just made me realize it will be mine too...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 8, 2009)

gaarasbitch said:


> have spoilers started popping up anywhere yet ?



A few are out there....this one sounds good:


*Spoiler*: __ 



130 ：マロン名無しさん：2009/10/07(水) 19:45:55 ID:???
エドアル師匠が飛ばされた先は真理がいる空間
真理「やっと始まった」
金歯「彼らは私たちの儀式の生け贄、もう助からない」
金歯の挑発に乗り扉を開きその先の空間へ吸い込まれてしまう増田
それに必死でついていく中尉
死にかけのラース、一時撤退しようとした時に突如発生した白い靄に包まれ見えなくなる
お父様「白い靄?役者が揃ったということか」
そしてお父様も白い靄に包まれホーエンもそれを追う
国土錬成陣の中心地が白い靄に包まれた所で引き

Tombow from the fullmetalalchemist.com forum's translation:

FMA: posted by Marron-Nanashi(no name/anonymous)

Ed and Al were flown to a space where the Truth awaits for them.
Truth: "Finally, it begun."

Dr. Goldteeth: "They are the sacrifices for our ceremony. They can no longer escape."

Provoked by Goldteeth, Mustang opens up the gate and gets sucked into the space beyond the gate. Riza tries to follow Mustang into the gate and barely makes it.

Wrath is dying. As he tries to retreat, he gets surrounded by a white fog and disappears.

Father: "White fog... That means, all the players are here now."
Father disappears into the white fog also. Hohenheim chases Father into the white fog.

The chapter ends as the area that is the center of the transmutation circle gets engulfed by the white fog.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2009)

must.....resist.....SPOILERS

I wish FMA wouldn't have to end when theirs so much stuff the author could explore upon with alchemy in the FMA world. She has a good 5 arcs left of content in her. If only this manga was weekly.


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2009)

^If the manga was weekly it wouldnt have the quality of story pacing it has at all.

Part of why FMA is great is because it isn't constantly rushed out the door. Obviously some weekly Shounen can still be good but I think FMA's strengths come from the fact each chapter is very polished, it always feels like there's a month's work, virtually every panel seems perfectly planned out, the art is refined, dialogue is well written, etc.

Also I would rather it wasn't dragged on ANY longer than necessary. Yes, it's great, but the best things come to an end when the author wants them to, before they get fed up of drawing the same storyline, because then it shows through the work that they dont care as much.

FMA does not feel like it's rushing to a conclusion in the least to me, it has been a long journey. Even if there's only 99 chapters so far...most of them are at least 40 pages...and in terms of content you get about as much as 3-4 chapters of your average weekly shounen, since Arakawa doesn't waste panels (I'd say 1 FMA chapter usually has as much storyline progression as like 20-30 chapters of Bleach.)


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2009)

James said:


> (I'd say 1 FMA chapter usually has as much storyline progression as like 20-30 chapters of Bleach.)






Anyway, how many months until it ends you think?


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2009)

not more than 5 IMO.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 8, 2009)

I think more then 5 Ö !!


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Anyway, how many months until it ends you think?



I recall hearing a rumour somewhere else that Arakawa had intended to end it around "next spring". No idea if it has any basis or not but it sounds realistic in terms of where we are in the story.

I'd say it'll be ending around March-April next year. 6 or 7 chapters left. The bare minimum that I'd expect is 4-5.

Basically I'm positive the manga will be over in the first third of next year.


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2009)

Spoiler pics, don't click unless you want to be spoiled:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2009)

James said:


> I recall hearing a rumour somewhere else that Arakawa had intended to end it around "next spring". No idea if it has any basis or not but it sounds realistic in terms of where we are in the story.
> 
> I'd say it'll be ending around March-April next year. 6 or 7 chapters left. The bare minimum that I'd expect is 4-5.
> 
> Basically I'm positive the manga will be over in the first third of next year.





They better slow down in the anime  (Which has already begun it seems, it might have been to late though)


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 8, 2009)

Random theory I just had what if it turns out Father is the "Son" or Truth.

Also @ Spoilers NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
and
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## getumbuck (Oct 8, 2009)

Wow, just read all the spoilers, I wonder if this is the end for Wrath and dam is Greed badass in this month’s chapter.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




JESUUUUS NOOOO  
Ed is cuuute lool and Greed/lin is awesome! 



Can't see the last picture


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Oct 8, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> Wow, just read all the spoilers, I wonder if this is the end for Wrath and dam is Greed badass in this month?s chapter.



awesome. thanks.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2009)

Spoilers?

This time I'll resist them


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Riza, who can't perform alchemy, has been sucked into the gate?  How will this affect her?


----------



## geG (Oct 8, 2009)

^That spoiler was fake.


----------



## E (Oct 8, 2009)

fucking a i fell so far behind

mango binge time


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2009)

Wait a minute, did we see Riza's back in the first anime?  If so, did it have the markings on it?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait a minute, did we see Riza's back in the first anime?  If so, did it have the markings on it?



Dont think so

By the time the anime aired the manga hadnt gotten that far


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 8, 2009)

I resisted the spoilers from last month so I'll be damned if I can't resist this them month


----------



## The Imp (Oct 8, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Anyway, how many months until it ends you think?



I estimate around 5-7 chapters.


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2009)

^After seeing today's raw, maybe it could end even sooner. I mean...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Goddamn, it finally happened. I think it was too heavily foreshadowed NOT to happen really but yeah...Roy is being forced to open the gate....in the way everyone always expected. Things like that finally happening just prove for sure the end is right in sight.

On happier news, Full armour Greed returns, truly making Ling feel like the real Greed now. Pretty badass.

Bradley seems to be on his way underground. I wonder if he also has a part still to play in Father's plan. I used to think it'd be him that got Riza, but it seems too late for that.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2009)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Dont think so
> 
> By the time the anime aired the manga hadnt gotten that far



Then gotta love those plotholes, I wonder if Brotherhood will make the same mistake with their filler scenes?


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2009)

What plotholes are you even talking about? You know the spoiler you quoted earlier is fake right?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm talking about the marks on her back, look at the post I quoted just now.


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah but you didn't explain what exactly about her back markings is a plot hole exactly...?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2009)

If she didn't have any in the first anime, then that negates Roy's whole learning of alchemy story.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 8, 2009)

James said:


> ^After seeing today's raw, maybe it could end even sooner. I mean...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I haven't looked at the spoilers and i don't plan to.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> If she didn't have any in the first anime, then that negates Roy's whole learning of alchemy story.



What about her tattoo is a plot hole? do you mean a plot hole in the manga? the Brotherhood anime? what?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2009)

I mean if it wasn't there in the first anime, then it was a plothole in the first anime.


----------



## Memos (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't think the first anime even referenced how Roy learnt his flame alchemy.

I may be wrong. It's been a while since i've seen it.


----------



## James (Oct 8, 2009)

It isn't really a plothole at all because the first anime's story is so radically different we could just assume he invented flame alchemy all by himself, or that he had a different teacher who was totally unrelated to Hawkeye, etc.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 8, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am so. Damn. Depressed.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Partially expected, but still . . . she's my favourite character.


----------



## Moon (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh God no 

Old people, stop killing cool characters


----------



## angieness (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh god please let some ridiculous plot thing save her ;-; first time a raw has made me cry


----------



## Corran (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay not clicking any spoilers and staying the hell out of this thread till released


----------



## Munak (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh, man, am I thinking what you guys are implying? 

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2009)

You know exactly what we mean *SPOILER* has *SPOILER* just like we had predicted a long time ago and now *SPOILER* is *SPOILER* just like had been predicted as well.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, it'll be alright in the end, right? ...Right?


----------



## ifuckfear (Oct 9, 2009)

any idea when scantalation will be released


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2009)

Lightysnake said:


> Well, it'll be alright in the end, right? ...Right?



A Gainax isn't completely unlikely there's bound to be some sad shit in th end but at least at the end of all things Ed and Al will probably be fine.


----------



## El Torero (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Hawkeye dead or heavily injured? Please, the last 




PD: My prediction for 101:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mustang is going to open the Gate, but Scar stops him, makes the human transmutation and becomes the Fifth Sacrifice. I mean, Arakawa put Scar with Ed, Mustang and Hawkeye for some reason. That would be the reason


.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I really had a really something where to happen to Riza, but come on don't be so hash on roy D; arghhh Can't wait for the translation!


----------



## blux (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a link to Tombow's translation on the fma discussion boards.


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2009)

ohhh SHIT!!! HSB did a translation and man is this chapter awesome or what


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 9, 2009)

GREED...


----------



## Seany (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm i wonder what's wrong with Al. 
Poor Riza too.


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wonder what Roy will have to sacrifice, he did look mighty awesome in the first anime with an eyepatch 

Oh and
Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo 
Why must the good die young, middle aged, and old


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome chapter as always  Can't wait for the next.


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Greedlin was amazing in this chapter!


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it would be best if Riza dies and stays dead.

Al will probably get his body back in a chapter or 2.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 9, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

the cliffhanger were worse this time around...


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Riza is still alive, Mustang could save her. If she's dead then he'll end up at the gate. Medical alchemy doesn't require a price to pay, but Mustang isn't good at healing (he burnt his wounds closed just before he killed Lust).

And why would Mustang still need gloves? He tatoo'd himself when he fought Lust...should be still there. 
Link removed


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Greed was cool this chapter.

I'm surprised they lost, and Mustang didn't just blow everything in his sight up like he usually does if he can't aim for any of them in particular. AOE AOE


Wait, isn't the area where Riza was slashed fatal? If you're cut there blood should gush the fuck out. Or am I thinking of a different area


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 9, 2009)

You guys know we can stop talking in spoilers right when the first scantaltion was out it was okay not to?


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Oct 10, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They got the side of her throat, which isn't necessarily the danger spot (jugular or carotoid) but it depend how deep the cut goes.


----------



## o-chan (Oct 10, 2009)

Cliffhangers are evil. Can't wait to see what Mustang will do!! Greedling was awesome.


----------



## Shidoshi (Oct 10, 2009)

Sci-Fi said:


> And why would Mustang still need gloves? He tatoo'd himself when he fought Lust...should be still there.
> laceration


That wasn't a tattoo, it was drawn on the back of his palm with blood, and the lighter provided the ignition spark.  Even if he tattooed it on his hands, he'd still need the gloves' ignition cloth to create the spark to manifest his flames, in the absence of a lighter like in your example.

Though, if *I* were Roy, I'd have later tattooed it on my hands like Kimbley did (and just kept some extra "blank" gloves in my uniform pockets), if only to prevent such a thing like what just happened from happening.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 10, 2009)

FFFFFFUUUUUUU-

I love a good climax, dammit.  Take that sentence as you will


----------



## ~K+ (Oct 10, 2009)

Hohenheim. 

I'm happy Bradley survived this round though.

But wtf is with old scientist dude's eye balls?


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 10, 2009)

You shouldn't be sad for Hehenheim considering what else happened this chapter...


Plus he is so still alive.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 10, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> That wasn't a tattoo, it was drawn on the back of his palm with blood, and the lighter provided the ignition spark.  Even if he tattooed it on his hands, he'd still need the gloves' ignition cloth to create the spark to manifest his flames, in the absence of a lighter like in your example.
> 
> Though, if *I* were Roy, I'd have later tattooed it on my hands like Kimbley did (and just kept some extra "blank" gloves in my uniform pockets), if only to prevent such a thing like what just happened from happening.



Well, after he opens the gate, he won't need gloves.


----------



## Shidoshi (Oct 10, 2009)

sazabi24 said:


> Well, after he opens the gate, he won't need gloves.


I would think he might still need an ignition source.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 10, 2009)

Shidoshi said:


> I would think he might still need an ignition source.



oh...


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 10, 2009)

Epic chapter was epic.As always

LinGreed was awesome. Fu and Buccaneer went out epicly.
Surprised though Hohenheim vs Father conclusion was off-panel,but ok.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 10, 2009)

Amazing chapter. Greedlin is bitchin. BUT hooooooooooooly shiiiiiiiiiiiit. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 RIZA! WTF. She can't die. I know people die in fma all the time but she can't.  it's impossible!!!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

Was it the front of her throat that was slit or the side?


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not sure, if its the side she still has a chance. I just can't see people living from a slice straight across your throat.

Edit- BUFFALO, N.Y. -- Panthers forward Richard Zednik was *in stable condition at a Buffalo hospital while having surgery to close a deep gash on the right side of his neck, which was sliced by a teammate's skate during a game against the Sabres on Sunday.*

Blood gushed from Zednik's neck after he was hurt midway through the third period of Buffalo's 5-3 victory, creating a frightening moment that delayed the game for about 15 minutes.

Tis possible


----------



## bobby8685 (Oct 10, 2009)

Another good chapter.  Short of epic for though.  I felt the pacing was a little off considering where we left off from last time.  I also think Bradley's "escape" was a little simple.  Still loved it though.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 10, 2009)

damn first the old man, now RIZA?!? WAT THEE FUCK?!!!!!!!!?!?

I'd hate to be Mustang right now. What a shitty situation to be put in and WTF is up with Al? is his soul.....gone????

Shit i forgot about Hoenhiem and the briggs big guy. Everyone is dying. Its insane!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2009)

I hope Grunman shows up with some old-school badassery or some shit.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 10, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> damn first the old man, now RIZA?!? WAT THEE FUCK?!!!!!!!!?!?
> 
> I'd hate to be Mustang right now. What a shitty situation to be put in and WTF is up with Al? is his soul.....gone????
> 
> Shit i forgot about Hoenhiem and the briggs big guy. Everyone is dying. Its insane!



Since they're across the Gate, there's a chance that Al's soul has rejoined his body, no?


----------



## ~K+ (Oct 10, 2009)

It looks to me she got sliced across the front diagonally below the neck, and not on the neck at all.

I don't think Riza will die though, people who receive what looks like a critical wound at the last page as a cliffhanger usually don't actually die.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 11, 2009)

AHHH RIZA CANT DIEE!!! Epic chapter as always!!


----------



## Minielf (Oct 11, 2009)

My god what an epic cliffhanger. FMA shows the other Shonen manga how to reach a climax. Looks like Bradley's going to die soon, or perhaps he shows up later. With Greedling in his Full armour form, I'm thinking he'll probably end up fighting pride. But damn...Riza's injury looks brutal. Mustang will definitely open the gate now in an attempt to heal her.


----------



## migukuni (Oct 11, 2009)

ROOOYYYY :


----------



## Nimander (Oct 11, 2009)

Minielf said:


> My god what an epic cliffhanger. FMA shows the other Shonen manga how to reach a climax. Looks like Bradley's going to die soon, or perhaps he shows up later. With Greedling in his Full armour form, I'm thinking he'll probably end up fighting pride. But damn...Riza's injury looks brutal. Mustang will definitely open the gate now in an attempt to heal her.



I'm thinking he won't.  He might be tempted to, but Riza will stop him from doing so and playing into their hands.  Or at the very least she'll try to.


----------



## noobthemusical (Oct 11, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> damn first the old man, now RIZA?!? WAT THEE FUCK?!!!!!!!!?!?
> 
> I'd hate to be Mustang right now. What a shitty situation to be put in and WTF is up with Al? is his soul.....gone????
> 
> Shit i forgot about Hoenhiem and the briggs big guy. Everyone is dying. Its insane!



Hoenheim is still technically alive, 

Also Al's soul is probably at his body now.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 11, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Since they're across the Gate, there's a chance that Al's soul has rejoined his body, no?



For some reason it seems too good to be true.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 11, 2009)

I don't think Riza can die.
The fans would really rage, lol.


Greelin was pure epic this chapter though.


----------



## Sannom (Oct 11, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:
			
		

> Greelin was pure epic this chapter though.



Really? The way he pleaded for someone who knew alchemy and who could bring Fu back wasn't so epic for me. And also he thought that thing in him would make everyone immortal? Didn't he learn anything in his travels and his interactions with the Elric? There is no immortality. He was just being greedy there. And after that he accepts to be eaten by the monster inside him. Frankly, nothing so epic.

Lin won't become the next Emperor. Even May Chang, with all hr day-dreaming and child's fantasies, seem more ground-rooted than him!


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 11, 2009)

amazing epic chapter, so much happened, can't believe all those deaths, it's really drawing to it's conclusion

And noobthemusical, that signature you have, is that a fake or has it been shown in the manga? Because I can't remember seeing that in the manga...


----------



## Proman (Oct 11, 2009)

I doubt Hawkeye is dead but maybe that's just me


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 11, 2009)

Zorokiller said:


> amazing epic chapter, so much happened, can't believe all those deaths, it's really drawing to it's conclusion
> 
> And noobthemusical, that signature you have, is that a fake or has it been shown in the manga? Because I can't remember seeing that in the manga...



 a boy


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

Such a fucking gar chapter, I'm glad I caught up today, 40 chapters today


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 11, 2009)

BUCCANEEEEEER!!!


----------



## Freija (Oct 11, 2009)

Dead mofo is dead.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2009)

i died a bit this chapter...just keep this up hoshino and ill slit your throat.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 11, 2009)

This is how I reacted to the chapter:

NO WAI YOU DID NOT JUST SHOW ELISA!!!  HUGHES!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*NONONONO YOU SON OF BITCH YOU DID NOT JUST BRING UP MAE HUGHES TO MUSTANG   *
.
.
.
*NO NO NO NO NO! HAWKEYE! F U! *


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiroshi said:


> This is how I reacted to the chapter:
> 
> NO WAI YOU DID NOT JUST SHOW ELISA!!!  HUGHES!
> .
> ...



 HAwkeyes's unite


----------



## MRain65 (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, if all those deaths stick, that's four important (if not major) characters in two chapters. Arakawa's not messing around. I don't think we've seen the last of Hohenheim or Riza, FWIW.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2009)

Incredible chapter


----------



## Schwarzwald (Oct 11, 2009)

You know for a guy who has been such a side character that I'm not even sure he offically has a name yet, the Doctor sure seems like the most competant person Father had among his humans

Well that's Arakawa for ya, her and Oda are really in a class by themselves


----------



## T7 Bateman (Oct 11, 2009)

Riza No. Plus that bastard doctor had the nerve to bring up Hughes. Roy is going to let loose on him. 

Poor Hohenheim. I wonder where Al is?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Finally some good guys are dying

About time


----------



## Kumomaru (Oct 12, 2009)

My brothers and sisters I have found a home... 

RRRRIIIIIZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAA NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Gawdamnit Mustang I don't care if the world is going to end you save her effing life! Who's gunna take care of YOU if Hawkeye dies? 

Even more important.... WHO'S GUNNA TAKE CARE OF BLACK HAYATE!?!?!? WHO DAMNIT. POOR PUPPY 

FMA is awesome...

@ above about Al

I totally thought he'd somehow gotten to his body. But it makes even more sense if they used the gate to transport them to where they are. Which is plausable how else would you get humans from one point to another with alchemy?

stupid Hoenwuss... he sucks so much


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

shiki-fuujin said:


> HAwkeyes's unite



Just pointing out that my name actually is Peter. B


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2009)

Sannom said:


> Really? The way he pleaded for someone who knew alchemy and who could bring Fu back wasn't so epic for me. And also he thought that thing in him would make everyone immortal? Didn't he learn anything in his travels and his interactions with the Elric? There is no immortality. He was just being greedy there. *And after that he accepts to be eaten by the monster inside him*. Frankly, nothing so epic.
> 
> Lin won't become the next Emperor. Even May Chang, with all hr day-dreaming and child's fantasies, seem more ground-rooted than him!


Wait, what? They're working together, lol.

As for that other stuff, no one really cares about that or lets it ruin the epicness.


omg laser pew pew! said:


> Finally some good guys are dying
> 
> About time



That has never before happened in this manga


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Well it's been too long anyway


----------



## Freija (Oct 12, 2009)

nice set pew pew.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 12, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Wait, what? They're working together, lol.
> 
> As for that other stuff, no one really cares about that or lets it ruin the epicness.
> 
> ...



Hughes?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 12, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Well it's been too long anyway





sazabi24 said:


> Hughes?


Fuu died waaaay back in chap 99, lol.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 12, 2009)

Freija said:


> nice set pew pew.



Bang-Ja is thethethe win



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Fuu died waaaay back in chap 99, lol.



I'm sure his old heart was still beating for a little bit then


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 12, 2009)

> Gawdamnit Mustang I don't care if the world is going to end you save her effing life! Who's gunna take care of YOU if Hawkeye dies?


 
Exactly. And after having the Hughes ordeal shoved in his face and Riza sliced, he isn't going to be particularly calm.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2009)

Spoilers are supposed to come out soon, right? that was fast.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 13, 2009)

What's kimbley's current condition? I forget if he's dead or not.

Wasn't he last seen with his head in a chemiras mouth?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2009)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> What's kimbley's current condition? I forget if he's dead or not.
> 
> Wasn't he last seen with his head in a chemiras mouth?


Pride ate him after the bite, I think.


----------



## Nimander (Oct 13, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Pride ate him after the bite, I think.



Karma's a beautiful thing.



Tsahi said:


> Spoilers are supposed to come out soon, right? that was fast.



Really?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2009)

1TrueSensei said:


> Karma's a beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?


Well, the chapters are usually coming out around the 10th of every month.

Edit:
LOL I got confused. I though the latest chapter came out last month XD


----------



## getumbuck (Oct 13, 2009)

I wonder, did Arakawa original intend to make Doctor Good Tooth such a badass, or did she simply run out of villains for the final arc. With Kimbley, Envy, Sloth dead and Wrath dieing that doesn’t leave too many bad guys left.


still awesome chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 13, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> I wonder, did Arakawa original intend to make Doctor Good Tooth such a badass, or did she simply run out of villains for the final arc. With Kimbley, Envy, Sloth dead and Wrath dieing that doesn?t leave too many bad guys left.
> 
> 
> still awesome chapter.


It's not like the villains dying has something to do with the fact that the manga is about to end, right?


----------



## getumbuck (Oct 13, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> It's not like the villains dying has something to do with the fact that the manga is about to end, right?



I?m just saying Gold Tooth just came out of literally nowhere. I mean sure he had two cameos in the past but I can?t help but think his role in the final arc was originally meant to go to Kimbly.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 13, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> I wonder, did Arakawa original intend to make Doctor Good Tooth such a badass, or did she simply run out of villains for the final arc. With Kimbley, Envy, Sloth dead and Wrath dieing that doesn?t leave too many bad guys left.
> 
> 
> still awesome chapter.



Wrath will be back for one final epic moment.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Oct 13, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Wrath will be back for one final epic moment.



Something to do with his wife no doubt


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 13, 2009)

Wraith is still around, Pride is the big problem. 

Wouldn't be surprised if Dr Goldtooth achieved immortality back when the Xerxes got wiped out.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 13, 2009)

great chapter wonder what mustang will do


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 14, 2009)

Tsahi said:


> Well, the chapters are usually coming out around the 10th of every month.
> 
> Edit:
> LOL I got confused. I though the latest chapter came out last month XD



I thought it was too. I was sad when i realized i'd have to wait a whole nother month for a chapter.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 14, 2009)

Haha, after watching the latest episode of FMA Brotherhood. I suddenly realised why Father needed Mustang to open the gate and become the 5th Sacrifice in the latest chapter... It was coz Marcoh was intended to be the original 5th Sacrifice but since he escaped, they had to use another. And Mustang was considered a backup sacrifice earlier.


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 15, 2009)

Could someone tell me which chapters/pages covers the Al vs. Pride fight
or maybe how long it will take till its animated.


----------



## Memos (Oct 15, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Could someone tell me which chapters/pages covers the Al vs. Pride fight
> or maybe how long it will take till its animated.



I think chapter 91 is what you're looking for.


----------



## geminis (Oct 15, 2009)

Just read chap 100....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!

FMa is the best manga ever fuck anybody who secon guesses!!!!


----------



## ~K+ (Oct 15, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> Could someone tell me which chapters/pages covers the Al vs. Pride fight
> or maybe how long it will take till its animated.



It's the start of 91, part of 92, and the start of 93.

I don't think it'll get animated until episode mid to late 40s at the earliest, even if they go by 2 chapter pacing.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 15, 2009)

I sure hope riza gets out of this alive. I didnt expect them to actually injure her this soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2009)

FMA was epic as always, it just put nearly all current shonen's to serious shame.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> FMA was epic as always, it just put nearly all current shonen's to serious shame.



God gave his prophet these very words. Listen noobs.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 17, 2009)

God I just finished chapter 94 and that battle was epic! i was clenching my jaw so much lol! I was like FUCK YEA U BETTER GET HIM GOGOGO EYAYEAYEYAYEYAYEYAYEYAYYYYY!!


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 17, 2009)

Injuring Riza was actually really dumb on their part. Mustang knows human transmutation doesn't work. In his eyes, he may save the world by sacrificing himself and Riza.

He may think that if he opens the gate, his new ability to no longer rely on transmutation circles might give him the edge needed to escape...but he watched Ed get pulled into what he believes is god-knows-where without any provocation or chance to struggle...

So...


----------



## Sannom (Oct 17, 2009)

malumultimus said:
			
		

> He may think that if he opens the gate, his new ability to no longer rely on transmutation circles might give him the edge needed to escape...



I dunno about that : he would have to free his arms, clap his hands and then make a spark... that's like inviting the Bradley puppets to kill him ten times! And there is also the possibility that at the second he opens the door, he will be immediately transported to wherever Father is.


----------



## NaruNaru (Oct 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You know what guys, I don't think Riza is dead.
Sure she is wounded, but still -- he'll open the gate.
But it's not like her neck was cut off.


----------



## Lightysnake (Oct 19, 2009)

...how do you cut someone's neck off?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

Her neck wasn't cut off, her throat (or maybe the side of her neck) was slit.  There's a difference.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2009)

nah, Riza is going to be fine trust me.

have u guys forgotten that shit that's on her back? tis going to come in handy!!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2009)

Surely Mustang isn't going to seal her wound with fire like he did his own!?


----------



## Malumultimus (Oct 19, 2009)

Sannom said:


> I dunno about that : he would have to free his arms, clap his hands and then make a spark... that's like inviting the Bradley puppets to kill him ten times! And there is also the possibility that at the second he opens the door, he will be immediately transported to wherever Father is.



That's speculation on how Mustang may see the situation -- not me. Only plot could make opening the gate a good idea, because it ultimately is not.


----------



## Sannom (Oct 19, 2009)

> have u guys forgotten that shit that's on her back? tis going to come in handy!!



Broken formulas to create fire and extract hydrogen? Yeah, handy indeed!



> Only plot could make opening the gate a good idea, because it ultimately is not.



Unless he doesn't use it to transmute Riza but someone else, Riza's life being in the balance : he opens the door, or she dies.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Surely Mustang isn't going to seal her wound with fire like he did his own!?



i don't know, lighting someones neck on fire in a desperate situation surrounded by enemies does not sound like a fool proof plan to me.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2009)

No plan is full-proof in a situation like this, but it's probably the best they've got on the fly.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 21, 2009)

How close is this to ending? I heard it was sposed to be done by chapter 100....


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

^That was a rumor.  Should've listened to the only person that matters, Mider T.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Oct 21, 2009)

I see...when does Mider T say it's gonna end? I'm gonna wait til it finishes to read it in one go


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2009)

Mider T says the March or April 2011 issue will be the last one.  Mider T told people to nominate FMA back in August when it was first eligible again but they didn't listen since they thought there weren't going to be THAT many chapters left.  Now some are and some aren't.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2009)

FMA is up for MotM, go vote!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 26, 2009)

I have already contributed with my vote!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 26, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Mider T says the March or April 2011 issue will be the last one.  Mider T told people to nominate FMA back in August when it was first eligible again but they didn't listen since they thought there weren't going to be THAT many chapters left.  Now some are and some aren't.



people that doesnt listen to mider t are fools.
march or april sound like a convincing date, I have really been enjoyin this manga and I think it is the best IMO.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Oct 26, 2009)

I voted


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2009)

FMA deserves manga of the month.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 27, 2009)

fck year it does.
Its the only manga that aint pretentious, over dragged, cliche nor trollin device.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 27, 2009)

I voted. Here's to it beating Berserk and Soul Eater.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 27, 2009)

torn between fma and soul eater. I have to say fma has been more exciting as of late.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 27, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> torn between fma and soul eater. I have to say fma has been more exciting as of late.



and you best not forget ,vote FMA


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

Fma is gonna win for sure!


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 28, 2009)

~K+ said:


> It's the start of 91, part of 92, and the start of 93.
> 
> I don't think it'll get animated until episode mid to late 40s at the earliest, even if they go by 2 chapter pacing.


Wel i read the fight and it was pretty epic
Although i had hoped that Al would alteast knock out Kimblee, but Al did a pretty good job against the duo


----------



## Memos (Oct 28, 2009)

I didn't want it to win _just_ yet, but i'm very happy with FMA's win all the same.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2009)

great chapter, i dont see how mustang is gonna get rescued. man, president is one tough dude. mad doctor got what he deserved. anyywho, next one should be interesting.


----------



## chauronity (Nov 11, 2009)

Shouldnt this chapter discussion be in the MotM area? Anyways, GREAT chapter, astonishing actually. Wonder what happened to those 5.


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 11, 2009)

i didnt know FMA has won this month.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Nov 11, 2009)

Another great chapter. Roy. I hope to see Ed and the gang next chapter.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 19, 2009)

Replying to some stuff now since I recently read the chapters....

I don't know if I still have to tag stuff but I will.



Kell?gem said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well honestly when Envy is really small and helpless like that it pretty much seems sick for anyone to kill him, really....

It's like killing a disarmed person which always comes off as wrong no matter how evil the person is.

The author did the best thing by having him kill himself instead and it made sense anyway.






Bergelmir said:


> Dude. A this point in the game, epic is an understatement.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







El Torero said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well his attitude changed after he got really emotionally upset.






James said:


> Nice chapter!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




It was sad, yeah. 




Anyway....what's interesting is that....


*Spoiler*: __ 




2 characters I like died very similar deaths.

Deidara and Envy both got really upset in the end, felt inferior, yelled, and then killed themselves.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

Sooo, what time will the next chapter be out?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 1, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Sooo, what time will the next chapter be out?



probably around 2 weeks


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 1, 2009)

The wait is cruel


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> probably around 2 weeks



sure? Normal its out around the 9 - 13th? ?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, once it came out on the 20th or so...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

^ Wow D: that's late.. I hope that wount happen..


----------



## Vanity (Dec 1, 2009)

Sazabi24 said:


> Well, once it came out on the 20th or so...



Was there any specific reason as to why it was that late once?


----------



## Nimander (Dec 3, 2009)

This is one of the few manga I look forward to weeks in advance.


----------



## James (Dec 5, 2009)

Just a few days until the new chapter now.

I just noticed this thread's rating by the way. 3.83? That's disgusting. The FMA manga is worth no less than solid fucking 5/5 gold.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 5, 2009)

^ WHAT!?  It's totally worth 5/5!!!

When will the spoilers be out?


----------



## James (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd estimate probably the 8th. Maybe 7th earliest. I expect them to be fairly early at this point since every chapter is going to have important events since we're at the climax. Usually big events make for early spoilers for most manga.


----------



## geG (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Bleach (Dec 5, 2009)

Omg new chapter will come out soon  !

That cover looks BA


----------



## Vanity (Dec 6, 2009)

James said:


> Just a few days until the new chapter now.
> 
> I just noticed this thread's rating by the way. 3.83? That's disgusting. The FMA manga is worth no less than solid fucking 5/5 gold.



*rates thread 5 stars*



Geg said:


>



That looks cool. 

What did the last few covers look like? I never saw them. I want to see if Envy was on one of them since he died earlier this year.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 6, 2009)

Envy is long gone. Nice cover though. 

Can't imagine who will take care of Wrath and Pridezilla now. There's always Greed, but he's definitely not enough. As for the chimeras, they're pretty beaten up right now, as are the Armstrongs...
Time for Yoki to step up and kick ass 

Maybe i'm looking too far and Donkey Kong, Zanpano, Scar and Meichan are enough. For Pride atleast.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2009)

Was the guy who died like 2 chapters ago who everone had a moment a silence for the same guy Ed fought when he first arrived to the North?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 6, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Envy is long gone. Nice cover though.
> 
> Can't imagine who will take care of Wrath and Pridezilla now. There's always Greed, but he's definitely not enough. As for the chimeras, they're pretty beaten up right now, as are the Armstrongs...
> Time for Yoki to step up and kick ass
> ...



Well I only recently caught up on the chapters and it looks like Envy died in the chapter that came out back in May.

I'm just saying that I have not seen the cover for the manga volume in which he died and I'd like to see it.

I'd like to see other recent manga volume covers too.


----------



## geG (Dec 6, 2009)

Buccaneer? Yeah.

Here are the last three volume covers:


----------



## Vanity (Dec 6, 2009)

Geg said:


> Buccaneer? Yeah.
> 
> Here are the last three volume covers:



Awww....I don't see Envy on the cover of the volume in which he died. 

Oh well. I was hoping he might be on it.

Instead I see Roy who hurt him. 

Anyway, thanks for posting those, Geg.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 6, 2009)

Geg said:


>



FREAKING AWESOME. 
oh those characthers who died in that volume..sooo sad ;A;
Oh oh, my brithday is the 9th, hope that the chapter will be out there (I wish)


----------



## Bleach (Dec 6, 2009)

It should be out in about 3-4 more days. Omg I so excited


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, it's not out in Japan until the 22nd.


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

No December chapter at all?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 7, 2009)

^

WTF. O_O Why?


----------



## geG (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh derp my bad I thought you were talking about the new volume, not the chapter 

Yeah there will still be a new chapter in a few days.


----------



## Thomas Pynchon (Dec 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Oh derp my bad I thought you were talking about the new volume, not the chapter
> 
> Yeah there will still be a new chapter in a few days.



You're bad boy


----------



## Vanity (Dec 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Oh derp my bad I thought you were talking about the new volume, not the chapter
> 
> Yeah there will still be a new chapter in a few days.



You freaked us out Geg. 

I mean, you're usually the one on NF who brings us a lot of info about when stuff is coming out so I thought it really wasn't coming out for a while there for a minute.


----------



## Nandireya (Dec 7, 2009)

The waiting...it's excruciating!

I wonder what Mustang had to give up in exchange when he was forced to open that gate...?

And I've been meaning to say this for a while...but that's a gorgeous Envy you've get there, Kyasurin Yakuto


----------



## James (Dec 7, 2009)

^I think Mustang opening the gate involved a number of factors

- Pride was drawing the alchemy circle with his shadow (since he absorbed Kimblee and therefore his knowledge of alchemy)

- Goldtooth was the one human transmutation was being performed on, this was set up by Pride as he was holding Goldtooth above the array, within his shadow

- Wrath was forcibly pushing Mustang's hands down onto the circle (and therefore his blood too I guess?) to make him activate the transmutation

- The Philosopher's stone was being used for payment to open the gate (the stone in the vial)


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Oh derp my bad I thought you were talking about the new volume, not the chapter
> 
> Yeah there will still be a new chapter in a few days.



Omg, you total freaked me out!


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2009)

Geg said:


> Oh derp my bad I thought you were talking about the new volume, not the chapter
> 
> Yeah there will still be a new chapter in a few days.



DON'T SCARE US


----------



## Vanity (Dec 7, 2009)

Nandireya said:


> And I've been meaning to say this for a while...but that's a gorgeous Envy you've get there, Kyasurin Yakuto



He's a hottie. 



James said:


> ^I think Mustang opening the gate involved a number of factors
> 
> - Pride was drawing the alchemy circle with his shadow (since he absorbed Kimblee and therefore his knowledge of alchemy)
> 
> ...



Oh, are the spoilers out or something?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 7, 2009)

I hopes to see some Ed and Al stuff.


----------



## James (Dec 7, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Oh, are the spoilers out or something?



No, not that I know of, that's all stuff I'm going on from the last chapter from closely analyzing it.

Spoilers should be out within the next day or two though.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 7, 2009)

The spoilers is that Greed gets it on with Oliver Armstrong


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

I heard rape so I came.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2009)

That could be interpreted in 2 different ways Mider.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 7, 2009)

You mean 3.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 8, 2009)

Three?  Why limit yourself?


----------



## James (Dec 8, 2009)

I want spoilers there must be spoilers somewhere.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2009)

Mangahelpers says the translation is out...can anybody verify this or un-babelfish it?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 8, 2009)

So spoilers, and it's my brithday D: awwww..wait..TRANSLATION? WHAT ?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 8, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Mangahelpers says the translation is out...can anybody verify this or un-babelfish it?



Where does it say that O_O?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2009)

At the top of the main page.


----------



## Epif (Dec 9, 2009)

All I see is chapter 101... nothing about 102.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2009)

Unconfirmed spoilers, nothing too detailed:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mustang vanishes from sight
Wrath vs. Scar
Al converses with his body and they decide to go back to Ed together (or something)


----------



## Felix (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh nothing much just Al getting his body....
WHAT


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Al's body is pretty much starved I really don't see him being able to do much if he forsakes his armour for his real body when he goes into battle.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2009)

Felix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I didn't mean it like _that_, just that a 3 sentence summary of a 40+ page long chapter isn't very detailed


----------



## Felix (Dec 9, 2009)

Geg said:


> Well I didn't mean it like _that_, just that a 3 sentence summary of a 40+ page long chapter isn't very detailed



Oh you Geg


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 9, 2009)

Felix said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




AL GETS HIS BODY BACK! REALLY!? HELL YEAH.


----------



## JH24 (Dec 9, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



That's very good to hear. 


I just hope he'll still be able to do something with it, wasn't his body almost nothing more than bones? Or have I missed something? 


Anyway, it's very interesting and I look forward to the chapter.


----------



## getumbuck (Dec 9, 2009)

The chapters title is called "In Front of the Gate"

first spoiler pic is out, but it's not big


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

It's not big?  What are yo-

Oh, I see what you did there.

On-topic:

That color page looks nice can't wait for the rest of it to come out.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 9, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> The chapters title is called "In Front of the Gate"
> 
> first spoiler pic is out, but it's not big


 
dude, i jumped off my chair. thanx but crazy big.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> The chapters title is called "In Front of the Gate"
> 
> first spoiler pic is out, but it's not big





Too bad I don't know what they're saying.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2009)

Omg HURRY IT UP AHHHHH!!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 9, 2009)

looks like it is going to be a good chapter


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 9, 2009)

Someone has posted a trans of the first image on MH.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"I would rather not to use this means, but..."
"I have no choice." "We are short of time."
(translated by Tombow from fullmetal-alchemist.com)




Oh, and Second spoiler pic is out and it's also big:


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone knows if the mangaka plans to end FMA soon? I haven't started it yet and if it's about to end I'd prefer to read it all without monthly breaks. I heard a rumour like 3-4 months ago about it ending, but it seems it's still going, so...


----------



## Felix (Dec 9, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Anyone knows if the mangaka plans to end FMA soon? I haven't started it yet and if it's about to end I'd prefer to read it all without monthly breaks. I heard a rumour like 3-4 months ago about it ending, but it seems it's still going, so...



It's nearing the end.


----------



## James (Dec 9, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Anyone knows if the mangaka plans to end FMA soon? I haven't started it yet and if it's about to end I'd prefer to read it all without monthly breaks. I heard a rumour like 3-4 months ago about it ending, but it seems it's still going, so...



Well the final battle is occuring just now. Basically all that needs to happen is for it to be wrapped up and then the epilogue and that'll be that.


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 9, 2009)

Cool thx guys, guess I'll keep myself busy watching the anime till the manga ends.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 9, 2009)

Damn, can't wait until the chapter is out.


----------



## jux (Dec 9, 2009)

I love Naruto but FMA beats it, no questino about it


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 9, 2009)

Just a heads up - 

Latest Chapter here

The manga will be up in about an hour or so.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2009)

James said:


> Well the final battle is occuring just now. Basically all that needs to happen is for it to be wrapped up and then the epilogue and that'll be that.



It certainly seems like it's in the final battle.

I think the anime people know it too. It's probably why they finally decided to do the canon story. It's probably going to be done in time for them to finish the anime.


----------



## geG (Dec 9, 2009)

Turns out I translated that first line wrong.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mustang goes blind.


----------



## WolfeyesVIII (Dec 9, 2009)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mustang goes blind.



Is that supposed to be making fun of what happened to him in the first anime?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2009)

Jose said:


> Just a heads up -
> 
> Finally CHAPTER 17
> 
> The manga will be up in about an hour or so.



THAT WAS POSTED 2 HOURS AGO! OMG IT ALMOST HERE


EDIT:
Finally CHAPTER 17

NEW CHAPTER OUT


----------



## Sazabi24 (Dec 9, 2009)

Finally CHAPTER 17


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2009)

^Ur2slow               .

Chapter was OMG


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe Al didn't get his body back but I suppose it makes sense. UGh this keeps happening with FMA I NEED MORE! MORE MORE MREO!!!

It also sucks ass the Mustang is blind now. I don't know what's going to happen to him especially


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

Yesssssss!

This chapter kicked ass.  I never saw Al doing what he did, but it was the right choice in the end I guess.

Freakin' sweet irony with Mustang and his "sacrifice", and as it turns out all the sacrifices of the alchemists who saw "the truth" weren't quite so random.

Scar vs. Wrath is turning out to be some epic s***.  "A battle between two nameless warriors.  I like it."  Damn, but this is gonna look good animated.  And since the anime is only slated to be 63 episodes, it will occur in a relatively short amount of time.  

Arakawa is making this climax something to remember, that's for sure.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2009)

So im not even finished the chapter, but i have to let this out. 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Poor mustang. Someone needs to give up a limb or something to help a brother out. 

Also, fuck yea Alphonse. 

Finally. Can wrath be any more epic? Seriously, his lines are just so so badass.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn it, Alphonse.  Why'd you have to be so noble?!  I mean, f*** Ed's leg and arm: he can function with what he has.  But now it's looking like Alphonse will never get to have Winry's apple pie after all.He'll never sleep again.  And don't even get me started on Mustang and the way he was f***ed over.  What a depressing turn of events.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 9, 2009)

Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it, Alphonse.  Why'd you have to be so noble?!  I mean, f*** Ed's leg and arm: he can function with what he has.  But now it's looking like Alphonse will never get to have Winry's apple pie after all.He'll never sleep again.  And don't even get me started on Mustang and the way he was f***ed over.  What a depressing turn of events.



yea but look on the bright side. If he got his body back, chances of him living at all would decrease greatly.


----------



## getumbuck (Dec 9, 2009)

So Arakawa is taking us into the new year with the final show down with Father. I was glad to see Dr. Gold Tooth get exactly what he disserved in the end.  Now Scar is showing us how badass he is, while the rest of our heroes are confronting Father and Pride. If only Greed and Lan Fan could get a part of this action.


----------



## TSC (Dec 9, 2009)

Father said all five believers of "the truth" are here. I only count 4: Elric, Alphonse, Izumi, and Roy. Who's the 5th?


----------



## getumbuck (Dec 9, 2009)

TSC said:


> Father said all five believers of "the truth" are here. I only count 4: Elric, Alphonse, Izumi, and Roy. Who's the 5th?



He ate Hohenheim. So he counts too.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Eww that doctor guy turned into a nasty ball of stuff. o_o

Anyway....I see that Roy went blind. I wonder if he'll stay like that? Although I mean, Riza has extremely good eye-sight so it's like she'd have his back even more now if he stayed that way.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 9, 2009)

If mustang really isn't gonna get his eye sight back, I wanna see him do something super awesome like grabbing somebody by hearing and then just torching the fuck out of them.

I feel like the fact that Roy can now do transmutation without a circle has slipped everybody's mind, so i'd like to see him kick some sort of ass while he's super super underestimated.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 9, 2009)

OH. MY. FUCKING. !@#$%$#@


wtf did i just read!?!?!??!?!!?!?!

Mustang!! 

EPIC EPIC EPIC!!

lol, windwaker, nice catch lol. i totally forgot about that (not needing a seal to fry bitches lol)


----------



## Proxy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That chapter was so cash 

Mustang's anguish.
Alphonse's sacrifice.

This is why this manga is tops.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Dec 9, 2009)

Mustang. Just got. Fucked. Over.


WHAT.

WHAT. ;_______;

Absolutely depressing . . . will lead to more development in the future, but still, my god. Regarding Al, that takes serious stones; although it showed a decent inner conflict, you can /feel/ that he knows his decision, and we know it as well.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

Dammit, now I need to see what happens next

And I completely forgot about circleless Mustang as well.  He's gonna be pretty pissed, and if he lays hands on Pride he's gonna make what happened to Lust look like a weenie roast in comparison.  I can see him being majorly pissed once he recovers his balance.

And Al is my new hero.  It did take serious stones for him to do what he did, yet in the end it's probably going to be the decision that tips the outcome of the battle in their favor.  But it was kinda heartrending to see him come so close.

Man this was a nice chapter.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2009)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Well he might get it back. At the end, everyone might get their bodies restored so we'll see.

Everyone who had something taken from them is there.

I don't really like Roy though....he hurt Envy.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Dec 9, 2009)

Poor Roy. It hurt me to see him blind. Love Wrath and Scar going at it. Should be a good fight between them. I love Al. It was very hard for him to have his dream right in front of his face and not take it. He made the right choice. I hope he does get his body back at the end.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 9, 2009)

so much to take in yet we have to wait a whole month for next chapter...

great chapter yet again


----------



## Nimander (Dec 9, 2009)

The January chapter is looking to be another hit at this pace.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 9, 2009)

Nimander said:


> The January chapter is looking to be another hit at this pace.



Since win are any of the FMA chapters not a hit? lol.

Since I've read all the chapters now....I can't remember any chapter being bad.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2009)

Nimander said:


> Dammit, now I need to see what happens next
> 
> And I completely forgot about circleless Mustang as well.  He's gonna be pretty pissed, and if he lays hands on Pride he's gonna make what happened to Lust look like a weenie roast in comparison.  I can see him being majorly pissed once he recovers his balance.



I feel like the characters in the manga forgot as well, since it's such a secondary thing and there's so much more other shit going on. Mustang has probably been labeled as a complete non threat at this point, and that's going to bite somebody in the ass.

I hope Pride goes to kill somebody (Riza?) and he just grabs his head and roasts him. I'd love to see the "Oh shit, I forgot!" face on him.


----------



## laly (Dec 10, 2009)

Mustang and Al killed me this chapter  

But on a happier note, I found this line hilarious "Oh man... he's just a beat-up old man, and I feel like I don't stand a chance..."


----------



## Shidoshi (Dec 10, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> If mustang really isn't gonna get his eye sight back, I wanna see him do something super awesome like grabbing somebody by hearing and then just torching the fuck out of them.
> 
> I feel like the fact that Roy can now do transmutation without a circle has slipped everybody's mind, so i'd like to see him kick some sort of ass while he's super super underestimated.


He'd still require an ignition source.  He just wouldn't need the gloves or writing it in blood on his hands.  If he could find a way to create a spark on his own, though...he'd be a badder-assed version of Kimbley.

Arakawa's doing this crap on purpose.  This chapter was too good for mere words to describe, and in the end I only wanted another page...


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2009)

Needed more Greed


----------



## Nandireya (Dec 10, 2009)

NOOOO!!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why do my favourite characters have to lose their pretty ebony eyes and go blind!?

Well...maybe Roy can pick up some new ones.  Pride certainly has a few to spare...


----------



## MRain65 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wait, can't Roy do the hand-clappy thing now that he's seen the Truth and therefore doesn't need circles anymore? He'd still need a spark, though.

Did anyone else notice that Pride's face was...shredding a little bit in one panel? I wonder if he's coming apart at the seams.

This chapter was crazy: crazy awesome, crazy heartbreaking. It's funny how Anime!Roy ended up with only one eye, while this one lost his sight altogether.

I'm really glad Roy didn't physically lose his eyeballs, though. That's not a visual I think I could live with.

I love how that horrible alchemist dude wound up fused into a pile of flesh. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy.

Scar/Wrath showdown looks to be EPIC.

Al leaving his body behind made me seriously wonder if he's ever going to get it back. Up until now, I'd been assuming that Al would get his body back no matter what else happened, but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 10, 2009)

Scar/*Wrath* showdown looks to be EPIC.

Fixed.


----------



## Valtieri (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn, Al just killed me. I can't believe he didn't get his body back, He's such a good kid 
Poor Roy too, I really hope he gets his sight back at the end, I got shivers when it was revealed that he was blind.
Loved the whole, they lost their "pride" thing too.


----------



## James (Dec 10, 2009)

Just read the chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mustang going blind is something I'd thought of before when thinking of what would be taken from him if he was ever forced to open the gate. I didn't know if it'd be that or if it'd be his hands. It's pretty depressing for him though, I don't see how he can get them back. Perhaps the idea is going to be that Hawkeye will be his eyes from now on, just as she has been in many ways before.

The only thing that previously made me think it wouldn't happen is the Blind Alchemist gaiden chapter, since it had already happened to someone else. I guess at least Mustang didn't lose his eyes though.

Anyway I'm actually glad to see Al didn't take his body yet. I don't think the end would be as dramatic if he already had his body back. The way his body spoke afterwards though made it sound as if he's not going to get it back.

I had a feeling there wouldn't be much explanation of the gate opening by Mustang other than the fact it was Kimblee's knowledge and Goldtooth was being transmuted and that Wrath was forcing him to do it. 

Scar vs Wrath surprises me a bit. I really thought Kimblee would still be involved with Scar's last fight somehow. The end of Kimblee's story seems so abrupt otherwise. I guess Wrath also makes sense as an opponent though. He did put the Ishval extermination into action.

Anyway great chapter overall. Father/Homonculus' expression at the end on the second last page was funny too. For a second I actually thought something had gone wrong, like he needed Alphone to get his body back first.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 10, 2009)

James said:


> Just read the chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Al segment was good in the sense that everyone thought it would be stupid to get his body back now, due to malnutrition.  I'm glad she addressed that in this chapter.

And I'm actually thinking of a far fetched theory that maybe Roy didn't lose anything at all and is just faking.  I'm thinking this mostly because pride seems to have been apart of the transmutation too, and maybe kimblee (who I believe pride absorbed?) actually became the sacrifice in the circle rather then roy.  Its a pretty farfetched idea though.




have we learned the real motive behind why father wants to make this philosopher stone yet?  I don't recall anything but its been awhile since ive reread.  Do you guys think thats whats coming next chapter, that we learn its motives?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2009)

i can't believe mustangs blind and Al came THIS close to getting his body back. WTF! Why can't we get two chapters a month?!?


----------



## Nimander (Dec 10, 2009)

There's a very real possibility we as mere humans wouldn't be able to handle the awesomeness.


----------



## El Torero (Dec 10, 2009)

So, when the anime did the OVA ''The Blind Alchemist'' some months ago, it was a subliminal message!


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 10, 2009)

Wrath was so badass

"Who will be remembered forever as the one who took my life?"


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 10, 2009)

What is this "Full Metal Alchemist - Tasogare no Shôjo - Prologue" at Raw Paradise? 

*Edit:*
Oh, it's the continuation for the last "Akatsuki no Ouji - Prologue" chapter for the upcoming WII game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 10, 2009)

iamthewalrus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would be the most awesome thing ever.

Seriously, i would fucking love for this to happen.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 10, 2009)

great chapter, enjoyed it.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 10, 2009)

Arghhh SO SAD! Roy nooooo, Al whyyyyyyy!!!  but a awesome chapter, can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

awesome chapter as always


----------



## The Imp (Dec 10, 2009)

Awesome chapter... Mustang losing his eyes and Al choosing not to take back his body had me going "oh shit" most of the chapter.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 10, 2009)

Roy 

That's a twist


----------



## Sannom (Dec 10, 2009)

Windwaker said:


> Finally. Can wrath be any more epic? Seriously, his lines are just so so badass.



You can't beat the epicness that is Wrath, he buries everyone else beneath it  



Windwaker said:


> I feel like the fact that Roy can now do transmutation without a circle has slipped everybody's mind, so i'd like to see him kick some sort of ass while he's super super underestimated.



Well, we can't consider hand-clapping to be an improvement over finger-snapping, right? Especially on top of a new-found blindness.



MRain65 said:


> Al leaving his body behind made me seriously wonder if he's ever going to get it back. Up until now, I'd been assuming that Al would get his body back no matter what else happened, but now I'm not so sure.



He will get it back. The opportunity Lin mentioned way back hasn't passed yet, this one was merely a bonus. Considering the mortal danger he and his friends are in, to stay with the armor was the most sensible decision to do.



James said:


> Just read the chapter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally thought that Scar had already won his fight against Kimblee when he gave up on his revenge, while Kimblee became obsessed by Scar because of the numerous humiliations Scar put him through. Remember that panel where Scar was looking down at Kimblee, and Scar pointed how their situations were reversed from the first time they met? Kimblee almost went berserk that day, and Scar won their little rivalry. We all assumed that Kimblee would be killed by Scar because he killed the latter's entire family, a revenge. Well, the revenge part still happened : Kimblee was killed like the trash he was by a man he betrayed and left to die. Nothing more fitting for him.

There is also a "problem" with Bradley, because everyone was expecting that the one to kill him would be either Lin, Greed or Mustang. Again, for revenge. except in Mustang's case. There was a connection between them, so we expected it to happen. But again, Arakawa surprised us, the one to finally defeat Bradley would be a man with a lot of "connections" to him, but connections the reader never saw. They are both nameless, both are dedicated warriors who went through a real "training of hell" to be as strong as they are, both are reckless and ruthless, both represent "wrath" in a way, and they probably are the most powerful and fast close-quarters fighters of the manga.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2009)

very good chapter hope al did not mess up and will see his body again


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 10, 2009)

As I expected Alphonse couldn't take his body because it'd be more than useless if he were forced to fight in it. I can't say how I feel about Mustang's blindness because I'd like there to be a way for him to work around it. If he doesn't get some sort of sight without seeing ability then I'll be disappointed because an interesting and powerful character would be effectively castrated. I knew Scar was badass but I didn't think he was on a level that he could fight Bradley personally I'm putting it down to the Fuhrer being on his last legs rather than Scar always having been on that level.

Anyway two questions or comments I'd like to ask/make:
1 ~ Since Mustang's plan involves him being put on trial and found guilty of crimes against humanity who do you think is going to end up leading Amestris. At first I thought it would be Olivier but she passed up the chair when it was offered to her. Now it could be she might accept it under different circumstances but who's to say
2 ~ Whilst I can see Hohenheim performing human alchemy to retrieve a loved one who he outlived I don't recall any mention of such a person nor does he look in any way less than whole csuggesting he didn't pay the price


----------



## Sannom (Dec 10, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> I knew Scar was badass but I didn't think he was on a level that he could fight Bradley personally I'm putting it down to the Fuhrer being on his last legs rather than Scar always having been on that level.



Well, Scar is still holding his own where Mustang was defeated in five seconds and Greelin would probably be barely keeping up, so yay I do think Scar is damn impressive! He was a Warrior Priest of Ishbal, he probably underwent the same kind of strict training and education that Bradley went through.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 10, 2009)

I could care less for Mustang, never liked him. Alphonse's refusal of his body was the highlight of the chapter for me, really touching and noble. Went up a few notches. Scar has also continued to be awesome but if his final battle is with Wrath I am disappointed. He has awesome potential but Arakawa doesn't seem to draw it all out. Also is it just me or has the art been really plain the last few month's?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 10, 2009)

Sannom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He sure is hot though.  Kimblee.



Ishamael said:


> I could care less for Mustang, never liked him. Alphonse's refusal of his body was the highlight of the chapter for me, really touching and noble. Went up a few notches. Scar has also continued to be awesome but if his final battle is with Wrath I am disappointed. He has awesome potential but Arakawa doesn't seem to draw it all out. Also is it just me or has the art been really plain the last few month's?



I'm glad I'm not the only one who dislikes him.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And the eye thing....I remember him trying to burn out Envy's eyes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

No matter what anime or manga, Mustang never makes it out with both eyes intact.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 10, 2009)

Mider T said:


> No matter what anime or manga, Mustang never makes it out with both eyes intact.



I can't even remember what happened to him in the first anime anymore.


----------



## geG (Dec 10, 2009)

He got shot in the eye by that filler villain Archer I think. He ended up wearing a weird eye patch in the movie.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 10, 2009)

Take that back, there was nothing filler about Archer!!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 10, 2009)

Yeah, after he killed Bradley he walked outside with Selim in his arms, where mecha-Archer shot him.  Hawkeye killed Archer soon after but Mustang ended up wearing that huge eyepatch.


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Dec 10, 2009)

I expected Roy to lose his arms, man so sad   

Scar vs Wrath was sweet though.  

Great Chapter as always.


----------



## Sannom (Dec 10, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> Scar has also continued to be awesome but if his final battle is with Wrath I am disappointed. He has awesome potential but Arakawa doesn't seem to draw it all out.



How is a final battle against Wrath disappointing??? That man is a monster, the most powerful and resilient enemy in the manga! The one to off him will be the greatest warrior on the face of the earth  Even in his dire state, he is still too much to handle for most of the characters.

I wonder what kind of martial art Scar is going to use to counter the fact that he is unarmed against a master duelist...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 10, 2009)

Damn what a chapter.

Roy loses his sight

Scar vs Bradley

Alphonse trolls everyone, including himself..


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2009)

Everything that comes out of Wrath's mouth is epic. The man never spits bullshit.

I hope theirs a way mustang can get his sight back. Doesn't he just have to go through the gate again and retrieve his retinas?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 10, 2009)

Poor Alphonse 

Epic chapter as always. FMA really delivers.


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 11, 2009)

James said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway great chapter overall. Father/Homonculus' expression at the end on the second last page was funny too. For a second I actually thought something had gone wrong, like he needed Alphone to get his body back first.



I thought the same thing, seems he was just excited though.

Mustang losing his sight was breathtaking. I think I said "Oh shit." out loud. But I'm on the same boat as the people who said they don't actually like Mustang much.

Dr. Goldtooth looks like Yupi (from HxH) after deformation. What Alphonse's body said at the end was very cryptic though. And you can see his balls......

I'm just worried about Al's armour/soul having another rejection, now that he didn't get to retrieve his body this time.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 11, 2009)

-Roy becoming blind
-Alphonse
-Scar vs Wrath

Awesome as always.

Anyway do you think the middle panel on this page has some significance or am I just looking too much into it?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who dislikes him.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't be so surprised. As much as I like envy, he was a bad guy. It's not Roy fault for Envy's Evilness~


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 11, 2009)

i think of all the people who got something taken out of them, mustang's was the worst.

truth took out his eyes!!! HIS MUTHAFUCKING EYES!! His dream is now in taters 

cant wait too see him fry bitches without a transmutation circle tho


----------



## seastone (Dec 11, 2009)

I like the chapter quite a lot for reasons other mentioned. 

However I find kind of depressing that despite that the old man and the other guy gave up their lives to try to kill Wrath. That he is still not really dead or even really that injured(given that he can walk,fight and talk). 

So Mustang has seen the truth, does that mean he can use fire without his gloves? 

Finally I wonder if using the Philosopher's Stone can even restore what been lost, when father gave his speech. Their lost of flesh is symbolic to them is what he said and Hohemheim said he could not fix Izumi seems to hint that their lost is foever.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 11, 2009)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so surprised. As much as I like envy, he was a bad guy. It's not Roy fault for Envy's Evilness~




*Spoiler*: __ 




I know Envy was evil but I still feel bad for him.  It was depressing how he was so upset that he killed himself.

And I mean, can he really help being evil? He was born out of a sin....how could he ever be good? If I was born as a sin I don't think I could be good either, sadly.


----------



## getumbuck (Dec 11, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Greed seems to find a way to be good. Even before being linked with Lin he seemed to generally care about his allies. Envy was just evil from the get go.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 11, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> Greed seems to find a way to be good. Even before being linked with Lin he seemed to generally care about his allies. Envy was just evil from the get go.



The nature of the sin of Greed goes more hand in hand with having subordinates though.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Anyway, Envy cried.  He must have some feelings.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 11, 2009)

Epic chapter,
somehow I think the body of Al is slightly odd/corrupt by being in there way to long, he looked and talked weird in the end.



iRob said:


> -Roy becoming blind
> -Alphonse
> -Scar vs Wrath
> 
> ...



I think it will be adressed next chapter, I believe Pride's lifetime is fading, he's decomposing for christ sake


----------



## Mider T (Dec 11, 2009)

I wonder if Father would be a fair trade for Al's body?  He has many souls so the exchange is nowhere near equivalent.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

next chapter hopefully we get to see ed and the others fight father


----------



## The Imp (Dec 11, 2009)

I think it would be best if nobody got their leg/body/eyes back. It seems like more of a fitting end for these characters than to have them become whole again.


----------



## Sannom (Dec 11, 2009)

MaskedMenace said:


> However I find kind of depressing that despite that the old man and the other guy gave up their lives to try to kill Wrath. That he is still not really dead or even really that injured(given that he can walk,fight and talk).
> 
> So Mustang has seen the truth, does that mean he can use fire without his gloves?



They weakened him enough for him to think that this fight will probably be his last and he also started coughing blood. That's one big achievement if you ask me. The good guys are just unlucky that he is so resilient to pain, too. Given the state of his body, I would expect him to collapse, but he's going ahead thanks to his willpower.



getumbuck said:


> Greed seems to find a way to be good. Even before being linked with Lin he seemed to generally care about his allies. Envy was just evil from the get go.



Greed isn't good, it's just that his sin makes him want everything and treat his possessions in a good way so that they don't rebel against him. He's the opposite of those villains that do evil things in the name of the greater good : he does "good" things in the name of his own selfish interest.



NAM said:


> next chapter hopefully we get to see ed and the others fight father



I'm expecting more a chapter centered around the duel of the nameless warriors before going to the final "chapter" of the story.


----------



## getumbuck (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d be happy if we finally got an explanation of just what exactly Father’s end game is in the next chapter

Yes we know he’s trying to transmute the entire country, but the question is why? He already has a philosophers stone and just what is the significance of the human sacrifices.  He didn’t need them last time he transmuted an entire country, so what does he need them for this time.


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought he wanted to attain "truth"? One of the Homunculus mentioned that while Father knows a hell lot, he doesn't know everything.

And he sacrifaced the entire population save for Hohenheim last time. I'm assuming he's being picky about his sacrifaces this time, because he must have figured out sacrificing those who have opened the gates would qualify of more 'value'.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 12, 2009)

It'll probably be about their duel and Father will show what he intends to do now.
Also, Pride might hold off Meichan and the chimerae.


----------



## James (Dec 12, 2009)

getumbuck said:


> I’d be happy if we finally got an explanation of just what exactly Father’s end game is in the next chapter
> 
> Yes we know he’s trying to transmute the entire country, but the question is why? He already has a philosophers stone and just what is the significance of the human sacrifices.  He didn’t need them last time he transmuted an entire country, so what does he need them for this time.



Also, why the new transmutation circle? The last time it was just a regular human transmutation circle on a giant scale I believe. This time it has that weird shape. 

this

The five inner points are the 5 research labs. 

this

The question is...why?

It could be the inner part was designed just to transport the sacrafices to Father's chamber or something since Goldtooth does that first, but that seems kind of boring so I'd expect it to be something more.

(The scene where they find out about the new transmutation circle is my most hated in the manga by the way. It makes absolutely no sense Scar's brother would encrypt his research in such a ridiculous way or that turning the page's over would be the solution.)


----------



## Sannom (Dec 12, 2009)

James said:


> Also, why the new transmutation circle? The last time it was just a regular human transmutation circle on a giant scale I believe. This time it has that weird shape.
> 
> this
> 
> ...



The transmutation circle in that first image is not the one Father is trying to activate, it's the counter that used Rentanjutsu. This is probably the thing that Hohenheim has been doing all this time, fueling the different points with his own stone.

The encryption of Scar's brother is actually really clever, only someone really smart would see that there was something weird behind the repetition of "immortality" and "gold" over and over, with only the words used being different. The only thing I don't like in that scene is that Arakawa didn't explain how they realized how to organize them.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 12, 2009)

Sannom said:


> Greed isn't good, it's just that his sin makes him want everything and treat his possessions in a good way so that they don't rebel against him. He's the opposite of those villains that do evil things in the name of the greater good : he does "good" things in the name of his own selfish interest.



Yep, that's exactly what it is.

They're like his possessions and who wants their possessions ruined?

Not to mention that if he lost them or if he killed everyone, then he wouldn't be able to rule over anyone anymore. He wants to rule over others and the more people he rules over, the better. So yeah, of course he doesn't really want any of hs possessions killed.


----------



## Arcanis (Dec 12, 2009)

Forshadowing?


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 12, 2009)

I love how she foreshadow things _really_ early that seemed insignificant at the time. Like Bradley saying Selim will not be his weakness for example, we all thought that he just didn't care at the time.


----------



## James (Dec 12, 2009)

Arakawa has always planned a lot in advance. She stated the only reason she made Havoc smoke is so that it would be logical for Roy to find a lighter to use to burn Lust. 

With the Lust scene I always assumed she knew that they planned to force him to do human transmutation at some point and that he'd probably see someone close to him die or have something horrible happen to them. 

I never expected her words to be quite so literal. 



Sannom said:


> The transmutation circle in that first image is not the one Father is trying to activate, it's the counter that used Rentanjutsu. This is probably the thing that Hohenheim has been doing all this time, fueling the different points with his own stone..



Um no, that's wrong. It IS the one Father is trying to activate. 

We already know it's linked to Father's plans too because Goldtooth specifically activates a circle with the 5 research labs and it lines up perfectly with the reversed circle.

I have absolutely no idea where you got the idea that it was some counter. Hohenheim has been doing something to counter things yes but that circle itself is not the counter. I am aware they showed Hohenheim the circle and he was impressed they'd found out that much but I just think he was pleased they'd discovered so much about Father's plans.

The circle definitely has to do with what's different about Father's plans this time.

They weren't decoding the notes to find a counter plan, just to make sure they learned all the secrets of what Scar's brother learned from researching what was strange about the country's alchemy, etc. To find out as much information as they could.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 12, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Forshadowing?



It probably is foreshadowing. We would never pick up on it normally though until after it happens. lol.

Anyway, it's always best when an author plans out the whole story before drawing it out in a manga. As detailed as possible....if you don't plan everything out and go over it a bunch of times, there's more chances for loopholes and just not as good of a plot in general.


----------



## Sannom (Dec 13, 2009)

James said:


> Um no, that's wrong. It IS the one Father is trying to activate.
> 
> We already know it's linked to Father's plans too because Goldtooth specifically activates a circle with the 5 research labs and it lines up perfectly with the reversed circle.
> 
> I have absolutely no idea where you got the idea that it was some counter. Hohenheim has been doing something to counter things yes but that circle itself is not the counter. I am aware they showed Hohenheim the circle and he was impressed they'd found out that much but I just think he was pleased they'd discovered so much about Father's plans.



Um no, that's wrong. It is NOT the one Father is trying to activate.

The one Father is trying to activate is the one on the other side, the one that represents the normal circle. Why? Simply because the one that is shown in that panel mixes alchemy and elixirology. And Father is at a loss against elixirology, I doubt he knows how to create a circle that mixes both.

Question : have you seen the size of Central on Amestris' map? It's a point, about the size of the thumb. There is no way that inner circle is the one in Central. That one was probably just designed to gather all the sacrifices in one swift "movement". Enough of an utiliity to justify it.

I think it is some counter because it uses alchemy and elixirology, something that probably only Scar's brother and Hohenheim are able to do.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 13, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I think it would be best if nobody got their leg/body/eyes back. It seems like more of a fitting end for these characters than to have them become whole again.



Except Al. Al deserves his body for all the shit the brothers have gone through.


----------



## James (Dec 13, 2009)

Arakawa has said something about the end of the story 'destroying the rules of equivalent exchange'

That could suggest a positive meaning...but it could also mean that no matter how much work some characters went through...they wont get back what they longed for.

Hopefully not that one though as it would be a shame for Al.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 14, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Forshadowing?



nah, that can be interpreted in so many different ways, more metaphorical then physical.


----------



## James (Dec 14, 2009)

^Yes which is why when we first read it obviously it never suggested that he was going to go blind or anything, but that doesn't mean that it isn't possible Arakawa deliberately referred to his eyes back then as foreshadowing while at the same time keeping a metaphorical meaning.

Arakawa already knew what was going to happen with Mustang at that point. In the very same chapter she shows Wrath deliberately not kill them and walk away and then in a chapter or two later Wrath says the reason he did that was because he felt he could make Mustang open the gate.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 14, 2009)

Finally caught up, the story really picks up after they go after scar outside of briggs


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Dec 14, 2009)

James said:


> Arakawa has said something about the end of the story 'destroying the rules of equivalent exchange'
> 
> That could suggest a positive meaning...but it could also mean that no matter how much work some characters went through...they wont get back what they longed for.
> 
> Hopefully not that one though as it would be a shame for Al.



I always thought that to expect a typical happy ending in this manga would be foolish.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 14, 2009)

James said:


> Arakawa has said something about the end of the story 'destroying the rules of equivalent exchange'
> 
> That could suggest a positive meaning...but it could also mean that no matter how much work some characters went through...they wont get back what they longed for.
> 
> Hopefully not that one though as it would be a shame for Al.



Yeah....she might see it as some kind of growth by them to accept and live with what they have.

They might never get what they lost back, just like how in real life if you lose your arm....it's never coming back. You have to deal with it and be happy the way you are.

Although it would be a let down in a way if they don't get what they lost back....of course I mostly just care if she writes it well and has a good way of dealing with it, which I'm sure she will.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 15, 2009)

i think we will get a bittersweet ending. like one of the big characters die to save the rest


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2009)

Stem-cell research ftw.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 15, 2009)

Whilst this doesn't seem like a manga that would shy away from an unhappy ending it seems to me that if one person can get something back all of them should be able to. The only way to bypass this is to make the cost of getting the items in question back as costly if not moreso than performing human alchemy. It would be kind of sucky if the only good achieved by all this was Father's plans being foiled. Al and Ed remaining as they are, Greedling not getting the key to immortality and every other side quest going unfulfilled would be too much to bear.


----------



## Sannom (Dec 15, 2009)

Personnaly, I think that everyone will fail in the end, except Al, who will come back from the Gate. Ling will be overpowered by Greed's ambitions and will sacrifice himself to stop him, Mustang will probably have to entrust somebody else with Amestris' fate, etc.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 15, 2009)

Personally I fail to see why a blind person can't lead Amestris he's just as intelligent and sneaky as he ever was. The only thing that he's really lost is the ability to use his Alchemy effectively. Anyway, since his plan seems to involve everyone involved in the Ishbala affair being tried for crimes against humanity I fail to see why he'd need to be able to see since he'll be executed in fairly short order for his role in it.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 15, 2009)

Mustang will become even more powerful than he was. Mark my words.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll mark your face.  Everyone is getting everything back.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 16, 2009)

I think they all should get what they've lost when they saw the truth.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2009)

As I asked earlier what exactly did Hohenheim lose and who did he try to resurrect


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 16, 2009)

Good question, he didn't try to resurrect anyone. He's a human philosophers stone


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2009)

Last I checked Father was one too and he's got hundreds of philosophers stones made during Ishbala and all the other wars he's had the country fight. I fail to see why he needs Hohenheim himself unless he's simply dealing with the biggest threat to his plans


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 16, 2009)

Father is the first humonculis


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 16, 2009)

I know but he used half the souls to create his body and seeing as he excretes the Philosophers Stones that form the core of his homunculus companions I think it's fair to say he has or is a fairly large philosophers stone within him much like Hohenheim.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 16, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Last I checked Father was one too and he's got hundreds of philosophers stones made during Ishbala and all the other wars he's had the country fight. I fail to see why he needs Hohenheim himself unless he's *simply dealing with the biggest threat to his plans*



Yeah pretty much, also remember it was Hoenhiem who attacked first, in the figurative decided to fight him way.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Dec 16, 2009)

Every line Wrath puts down is just money. No, I don't have anything to contribute to the discussion.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, can't believe I called that shit. When I saw Mustang at the gate while I was reading the chapter I thought he was gonna go blind. Not in the way it actually happened because I thought the Gate would've gouged his eyes out entirely, but I was still pretty close. To make it weird I based it on nothing at all, just popped in my head.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2009)

Another month and another great chapter. Seriously when this manga ends what are we gonna read to satisfy us? 

And Al, a sacrifice no other one could make, your a great guy. Poor Mustang, don't worry you'll get your eyes back, actually you probably won't.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2009)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I always thought that to expect a typical happy ending in this manga would be foolish.



My thoughts exactly, probably the only one to survive will be Al.


----------



## geG (Dec 17, 2009)

I doubt the manga will have a stupid ending like the anime did. I'm sure it'll probably end with them getting their bodies back.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2009)

I was satisfied with the anime end:/


----------



## superbatman86 (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm calling it now: Wrath vs. Scar best fight in the manga.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 18, 2009)

superbatman86 said:


> I'm calling it now: Wrath vs. Scar best fight in the manga.



Scars, arm will be cut of just as he blows up Wraths face.

I honestly think Double KO is most likely...


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 18, 2009)

I know I sound like a complete pussy when I say this but I almost cried this past chapter with all that happen. I thought Riza was done for, Mustang is blind, Al refused his body. Great chapter can't wait for Scar vs Wrath it's gonna be epic!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, finally some resolution in this manga.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2009)

ya hope the ending is better then in the anime i was disappointed with it. it was a good anime with a bad ending. hope the brothers at least get the bodies back to normal.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the anime ending.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah i hated everything about the anime ending as well, thought the anime to that point was okay though.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 20, 2009)

I saw people post the covers of the recent manga book volumes but I don't think anyone posted the side panels of them. I'm always curious about what character is going to be on the side panel of each of the volumes.

So I looked on Yahoo! Japan Auctions to see and volume 22 has Sloth on the side and volume 23 has Envy on the side(yay Envy ).



Is it just me or are the side panels on the Japanese books a bit larger than on the English version?

You know Lust got kind of screwed....I think every other homunculus got a side panel except her.

I'm glad that both Kimblee and Envy got one each, since they're my fav characters.

That's mainly why I looked this up though....to see if Envy was on the side since he wasn't on the front cover of the volume....
*Spoiler*: __ 



since it's obviously the volume in which he dies.  So it was going to be his last chance to be on one of them.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 20, 2009)

I liked the way Kimblee went out, bout time that bastard got his


----------



## Vanity (Dec 20, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> I liked the way Kimblee went out, bout time that bastard got his



I didn't really like seeing him bleed out like that though since I like him....he's hot.


----------



## Munak (Dec 20, 2009)

Cheating. Pride's got two side covers. 

Although the other one being the weird smiling dark figure Pride.

And where's Marco?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 20, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Cheating. Pride's got two side covers.
> 
> Although the other one being the weird smiling dark figure Pride.
> 
> And where's Marco?



Yeah he didn't get one either....

The original Greed didn't get one either although Lin Greed did.


----------



## Munak (Dec 20, 2009)

If they do decide to make an original Greed side cover, it should be his physical body and the form he has when talking to Ling. 

Just to balance Pride's two side covers.


----------



## Sannom (Dec 20, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> If they do decide to make an original Greed side cover, it should be his physical body and the form he has when talking to Ling.
> 
> Just to balance Pride's two side covers.



Pride doesn't have two side-covers for him, he only has one : tome 18. The black figure on tome 19 is Father before he got his body.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 20, 2009)

Sannom said:


> Pride doesn't have two side-covers for him, he only has one : tome 18. The black figure on tome 19 is Father before he got his body.



Nice catch. XD You're totally right....although I would have forgotten that otherwise since Father looks so much like Pride in that form.


----------



## Munak (Dec 20, 2009)

Sannom said:


> Pride doesn't have two side-covers for him, he only has one : tome 18. The black figure on tome 19 is Father before he got his body.



Little-man-in-the-flask Father? Considering him and Pride's back story, it's no surprise I'd be confused.


----------



## Zorokiller (Dec 20, 2009)

It kinda was obvious the black with the eye was Father, so Father got two side-panels, in his Hohenheim form and the flask form


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2009)

I liked the anime ending 

Also yes I agree with the person who called it 

Scar vs. Wrath will be the best fight in the manga pek pek pek


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 20, 2009)

How can anyone even like the first anime ending after reading the manga and watching the second iteration


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 20, 2009)

Well the fma anime was well made. The ending was satisfying despite leaving loose ends.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2009)

are we talking about the old fma anime? bah it was crap the ending was just stupid


----------



## Vanity (Dec 20, 2009)

Hell On Earth said:


> How can anyone even like the first anime ending after reading the manga and watching the second iteration



Well I've read the manga....have started watching the 2nd anime now(I've watched the first 7 eps so far).

The first anime was still good though....even though it was filler, the story was still written well for the most part and still had a point to make.

It's true that I like it less though after knowing the canon story.


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 20, 2009)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I saw people post the covers of the recent manga book volumes but I don't think anyone posted the side panels of them. I'm always curious about what character is going to be on the side panel of each of the volumes.
> 
> So I looked on Yahoo! Japan Auctions to see and volume 22 has Sloth on the side and volume 23 has Envy on the side(yay Envy ).
> 
> ...



I've got the Chinese volumes, the pictures on the side panel aren't as big either. It's cropped off a little on the bottom. Hughes doesn't have a side picture either, I think she mentions having left out Lust and Hughes by accident in one of the recent volumes.

And why are some gold?

I also want to know, whether the early prints of Vol.1-7 had those side pictures? (Be it the English versions or the Japanese editions)  Because mine doesn't, they just use a crop of the front cover. Vol.6 doesn't have Izumi (since she's not on the cover), there isn't an Al one either...(Ed appears 3 times). I got my volumes pretty early by the way, so my set looks pretty weird, because the side pictures aren't consistent and don't really start until Vol.8 

Mine looks like this by the way:


If I can somehow confirm the recent prints of Hong Kong's tradtional Chinese Vol.1-7 has the proper side pictures, I'd consider re-purchasing them. 

Speaking of whether we'll get a happy ending or not, it reminded me of the foreword in Vol.12.

It's something like ("Reality is always more fascinating than fiction", I cried really badly when watching things like documentary programs and felt that fiction "simply cannot compare".

I shared this view with a mangaka sempai, and the sempai said, "It's because it's a fictional story, things that cannot originally be remedied, can be repaired.")

A hint at at least a partial happy ending maybe?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 21, 2009)

~K+ said:


> I've got the Chinese volumes, the pictures on the side panel aren't as big either. It's cropped off a little on the bottom. Hughes doesn't have a side picture either, I think she mentions having left out Lust and Hughes by accident in one of the recent volumes.
> 
> And why are some gold?
> 
> ...



I also wondered why some of them are gold. lol. I don't know what's up with that.

Anyway, wow, she says she accidently forgot Hughes and Lust? XD Well, then the characters who are on the volumes in their places....would they have ever ended up on a volume?

I don't know if there will be enough volumes for each character.


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 21, 2009)

And she excuses it by saying "the characters on the side panel are the ones who will survive 'til the final arc", haha. (Guess that's why there's no original Greed too)


----------



## Rolling~Star (Dec 21, 2009)

is father trying to consume the truth into himself?

kinda looks like it to me


----------



## Mider T (Dec 21, 2009)

Rolling~Star said:


> is father trying to consume the truth into himself?
> 
> kinda looks like it to me



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Munak (Dec 22, 2009)

Or he's trying to become 'The Truth', basically writing all the laws of alchemy and the world?

I never predict anything about FMA right.


----------



## noobthemusical (Dec 22, 2009)

I think in the end the Truth itself will kill father.


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 23, 2009)

I liked the anime ending to, the only problem I have with the manga is that has been slow at some points. There hasn't been much resolution and events taking place that really affected the story majorly. can't wait for the ending!


----------



## Vanity (Dec 23, 2009)

Satori katsu said:


> I liked the anime ending to, the only problem I have with the manga is that has been slow at some points. There hasn't been much resolution and events taking place that really affected the story majorly. can't wait for the ending!



Slow? It never felt slow to me when I was reading it. Every chapter was interesting.

I know my friend said her sister stopped reading it though, saying it got boring. :S I don't get that really.


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 23, 2009)

not boring at all It's just all of the manga has been leading up to this big ending. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say it hasn't been as dramatic. I agree that every chapter has been interesting with a great story. But just without as much resolution being this long. It's all been for the end final battle like any story but not as much finished as some others. That said it's a small complaint, I still really love FMA a lot.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 23, 2009)

Satori katsu said:


> not boring at all It's just all of the manga has been leading up to this big ending. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say it hasn't been as dramatic. I agree that every chapter has been interesting with a great story. But just without as much resolution being this long. It's all been for the end final battle like any story but not as much finished as some others. That said it's a small complaint, I still really love FMA a lot.



Well there have been a lot of dramatic fights and what not.

Also, a lot of series are longer than FMA aren't they?


----------



## Satori katsu (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah but it's hard to describe but it seems like other just as long series break things up in the story better. As if there's end and begging to different stories while keeping in the same story. Like different arcs. FMA is pretty long I just think It could have been broken up a little better. No big deal though it's still one of my favorite manga. I guess it's hard to have the same story presented in two different ways. I saw the original anime first so It's different. But still awesome.


----------



## Litho (Dec 25, 2009)

How many volumes fo you think there will be in the end? It's clearly reaching it's climax but still... I want it to keep going  It should at least reach 25 volumes!


----------



## Vanity (Dec 25, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> How many volumes fo you think there will be in the end? It's clearly reaching it's climax but still... I want it to keep going  It should at least reach 25 volumes!



Oh well there is definitly going to be at least 25 volumes. I mean, 24 are already out(or the 24th one has at least been revealed). I don't think the current chapter that just came out is in the 24th one being released....there's obviously going to be at least another volume after that.

I think in the end there will be at least 26 volumes and perhaps a few more but I don't see it going beyond 30.


----------



## Litho (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah ok.
Hmmm... I realise that this is also why the story of FMA is so good and the quality is so consistant, but maybe Arakawa _should_ have written some more side-arcs. Basically FMA feels like it's just one long arc; a really awesome one, but still just one arc, of a story that _could_ have been longer and more expanded. Different story arcs like shonen of lesser quality have them.
I would not be pissed if, when the story is over, Arakawa starts milking out the series and begins a new arc, or a 'part two'. 
Oh well, she's to young to retire right? She might start a new project!


----------



## Vanity (Dec 25, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> Ah ok.
> Hmmm... I realise that this is also why the story of FMA is so good and the quality is so consistant, but maybe Arakawa _should_ have written some more side-arcs. Basically FMA feels like it's just one long arc; a really awesome one, but still just one arc, of a story that _could_ have been longer and more expanded. Different story arcs like shonen of lesser quality have them.
> I would not be pissed if, when the story is over, Arakawa starts milking out the series and begins a new arc, or a 'part two'.
> Oh well, she's to young to retire right? She might start a new project!



How old is she anyway? I hope she does do another story after this since she's a good writer.

Anyway, who knows, perhaps she'll release some side stuff after she finishes the main story?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 25, 2009)

She draws for Jūshin Enbu, doesn't she? The author is Huang Jin Zhou, while she's the illustrator.


----------



## Felix (Dec 25, 2009)

Rayleigh said:


> She draws for Jūshin Enbu, doesn't she? The author is Huang Jin Zhou, while she's the illustrator.



Yes she does the art for Jushin Enbu


----------



## ~K+ (Dec 25, 2009)

I think the reason it really only has one arc is because she's planned the entire story out, and that's how the story's meant to be.

Most of the other writers tend to write more arcs just to "keep it going", because their series has picked up popularity. And you can tell, because the subsequent arcs just aren't anywhere near as good as the first major one.

I'd like to see her take some time and plan a new story after FMA has finished though. But I wouldn't complain either if she does anything FMA related.


----------



## Munak (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay, I may be bitching about nothing, but why didn't they

*Spoiler*: __ 



take Roy's eyes out instead of just generic blindness?


----------



## Mider T (Dec 26, 2009)

So he can get his vision back.


----------



## James (Dec 26, 2009)

Megatonton said:


> Okay, I may be bitching about nothing, but why didn't they
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think Arakawa wanted to do this for 2 reasons really.

- so she can still show emotion in Roy's eyes in these last scenes
- so that it wasn't immediately obvious that Roy was blind
- so she could separate Roy's blindness from the guy in the "Blind Alchemist" gaiden (who did lose his eyes).


----------



## Litho (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone have a clue on what is up with Pride's left cheek?


----------



## James (Dec 27, 2009)

Whatever it is exactly started to happen at the beginning of the chapter when he was performing the transmutation with Mustang. I would assume it has to do with the reason he said he had hoped they didn't have to use this method. It's probably damaged him extensively in some way, perhaps meaning he has no regeneration left?


----------



## Nandireya (Jan 3, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So he can get his vision back.


How?  Is Mei gonna heal him too?

Maybe his price wasn't as high because he didn't actually perform the human transmutation.  But I have to say, whit irises are far less creepy looking than empty eye-sockets.


----------



## Animeblue (Jan 3, 2010)

*I hear the manga was ending soon was is true*


----------



## TicoTico (Jan 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I hear the manga was ending soon was is true*


Yeah, by the looks of it we're nearing the final moments of the story. Not much left anymore  But I'm positive that it'll end with a bang!


----------



## Vanity (Jan 3, 2010)

Animeblue said:


> *I hear the manga was ending soon was is true*



Well, the author did say that she's entered the final stage of the series. I don't know exactly how long that is to her though.

Based on the events happening in the story, it does seem close to the end.

The series has been around for a while now. I think it started shortly after I turned 17.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 3, 2010)

Nandireya said:


> How?  Is Mei gonna heal him too?
> 
> Maybe his price wasn't as high because he didn't actually perform the human transmutation.  But I have to say, whit irises are far less creepy looking than empty eye-sockets.



Hoenheim.  As well as everything else, except Izumi's organs.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 3, 2010)

Almust time for yet a chapter, weeee!


----------



## Nandireya (Jan 4, 2010)

Yep...this week or next 

It's gonna be good.  I can't recall a time when it wasn't.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 4, 2010)

hope the chapter comes out soon


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 4, 2010)

Never read the manga, and only just now started on Brotherhood. But I've watched the first anime, and I loved it.

Maes, Greed, Ed and Scar are my favorite characters by far. I'm excited to see how the story turns out for them in bh. Haven't read the posts in here yet so i'm not spoiled.


----------



## James (Jan 5, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Never read the manga, and only just now started on Brotherhood. But I've watched the first anime, and I loved it.
> 
> Maes, Greed, Ed and Scar are my favorite characters by far. I'm excited to see how the story turns out for them in bh. Haven't read the posts in here yet so i'm not spoiled.



Well I'd be very careful coming into this thread at all if you don't want spoilers as most of them arent tagged since the thread is for manga readers.

I seriously recommend reading the manga though if you watch Brotherhood and feel like you want more depth to the events that happen. Brotherhood is more true to the manga than the first series but in the early parts (the first 23 episodes or so) it does cut out a LOT of manga material for the sake of pacing the story faster. This includes over half the material from the Dublith Greed arc in the story sadly.

Anyway always good to see more FMA fans but I always want to see more FMA MANGA fans specifically.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 5, 2010)

James said:


> Anyway always good to see more FMA fans but I always want to see more FMA MANGA fans specifically.


Second on that.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2010)

Spoiler pics part 1


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2010)

Part 2


*Spoiler*: __ 













God, Wrath is the best character in this entire fucking manga


----------



## Sannom (Jan 6, 2010)

Although this seems to be the first time his face indicates "Shit, I'm screwed!"


----------



## Eunectes (Jan 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> Spoiler pics part 1
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 



Its great to see May in a fightpek
Although i was expecting Ed and Al to take on Father.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Where did that left arm come from?!:WOW  Arakawa is taking a page outta Kubo's book


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

Can't wait for the chap.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 6, 2010)

Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Where did that left arm come from?!:WOW  Arakawa is taking a page outta Kubo's book




*Spoiler*: __ 



It probably came from where he says it comes from : the research of his brother, translated and decrypted by Marcoh and him. He probably had the tatoo made during the time he went alone with Marcoh to find other Ishbalans to help in the incoming fight.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 6, 2010)

I can't wait for the trans.  I want to see what all those funny squiggles on the page mean so I can better comprehend Arakawa's awesomeness.


----------



## Nimander (Jan 6, 2010)

Sannom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It probably came from where he says it comes from : the research of his brother, translated and decrypted by Marcoh and him. He probably had the tatoo made during the time he went alone with Marcoh to find other Ishbalans to help in the incoming fight.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I figured it out when I thought about it more.  And I was just wondering a few days ago just how Scar would beat Wrath.  Now I guess we know.  We never did find out exactly what the Scar's brother's left arm did; I guess we'll be finding out in Februrary.


----------



## geG (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



^We did find that out, the right arm is for destruction and the left arm is for reconstruction. It's basically the main two components of Alchemy split up between two arms.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 6, 2010)

Geg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ^We did find that out, the right arm is for destruction and the left arm is for reconstruction. It's basically the main two components of Alchemy split up between two arms.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember that when Scar's brother presented, I thought that he had to touch the place he wanted to transmute with both arms. But apparently, it's not even necessary, he can transmute with only his left arm if his right arm still has the tatoo. Heck, he is perhaps able to do both deconstruction and reconstruction with both arms now.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 6, 2010)

nice spoilers


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh no, Mei! 

And Pride really is breaking up. Wonder why...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 7, 2010)

*tries desperately not to peek at spoiler pics*

I've watched the FMA anime a little recently. Pretty decent, but still not manga-level.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 7, 2010)

I looked at the spoiler pics.  Although it's hard to tell what's really going on from seeing just a few pages of a 40 page chapter.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 7, 2010)

must. not. look. at. the. spoilers.


----------



## Zorokiller (Jan 7, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Selim is going to be sad when he finds out his father is now screwed since Scar can now do both deconstruction and reconstruction


----------



## Morcombe (Jan 7, 2010)

Wrath just wont fucking die man. stay down you old fart, how many times must you be killed before its permanent!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 7, 2010)

^ lol, you're preparing yourself for some sweet negs lol  

wait.. dude you fucking spoiled it for me! 

*negs


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 7, 2010)

Those are some interesting spoilers. You just can't keep Wrath down. It pains me to see Roy relegated to the sidelines like that but there really isn't any non-idiotic way to make hi fight with his full potential without risking the lives of his allies.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have to say it seemed pretty even between Scar and Wrath until Scar slipped on that blood and then Wrath just took total advantage of it and landed some critical hits.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesooooome spoilers!!


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 7, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Awesooooome spoilers!!


When are they not awesome?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 7, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> When are they not awesome?



Good Point.


----------



## James (Jan 7, 2010)

Well gave in and clicked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't look like a REALLY massive chapter, honestly I was expecting some movement with Father's plan (doesnt look like there was any?) or for the Scar vs Wrath fight to already be over (simply because Wrath just had a massive battle outside and I figured all he had left was one small skirmish). Looks like it's mostly combat but at least it seems to be pretty badass stuff.




I read the raw is only like 30 pages or something this month? I guess that's forgivable since it's new year and she never skips a month or anything. Less pages is tolerable.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 7, 2010)

dunno if it's new for this thread but raw has been out since yesterday at mangahelpers.
Link removed


----------



## geG (Jan 8, 2010)

It's just the same camera pics that I posted.


----------



## Munak (Jan 8, 2010)

He smiles at you and you will die. Damn, Wrath, such a beastly lot. pek


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 8, 2010)

Morcombe said:


> Wrath just wont fucking die man. stay down you old fart, how many times must you be killed before its permanent!



He hasn't been killed once it's stated he has only 1 life...
_________

SPOILERS WERE AWESOME just the pics make me crazy for new chapter already.


----------



## James (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah the case with Wrath is that he's just seriously resilient. He only has one life but he has exceptional combat skills (the best of the best) and normally he'd have the power of his ultimate eye too, although that's been destroyed by Greed. 

For anyone who wonders why he only has one life, it probably has to do with the fact the philosopher's stone he has was put into a bunch of other candidates before him and probably most of its power was used up throughout the process of trying to find someone that would be able to survive the transformation. After all everytime it's put inside someone it destroys and rebuilds the person's body as the souls inside it fight to take over the body (something like that anyway).

So yeah by the time it got to him I guess it was already pretty low on souls.

On the other hand Greedling's transformation was really quick so he's still able to regenerate and what not.


----------



## Clappertron (Jan 8, 2010)

It's because Wrath was meant to age. You can't age if you're always regenerating yourself.


----------



## James (Jan 8, 2010)

Well I'm not sure if that was deliberate or not or a side effect. I'm pretty sure that the only reason he doesn't age is because he can't regenerate. I'm not sure though if this was deliberately planned by Father/the researchers to make his life as Fuhrer more realistic or not.

Perhaps that's true, maybe the stone that was given to Wrath was changed by Father in some way so that whoever it took over wouldn't have regenerative power, since it was intended for the Fuhrer project. 

Whatever the case though I don't think it's as simple as Homonculus that were originally born from humans aging because I don't think Greedling would age since he can regenerate. I'm pretty sure the lack of aging of the others is simply because their cells can regenerate.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 8, 2010)

I also think that the aging and non-regeneration of Wrath was included in his initial "design" so that he could blend easily in the population. Father and Gold Tooth balanced the lack of regeneration with an eye that can see everything, an enhanced body with abilities way above the peak of even the best humans and a training of Hell that made him one of the most skilled fighter in the whole country.


----------



## Sheena Uchiha (Jan 8, 2010)

:amazed I REALLY like FMA when i watched the 1st episode i was like Damn!Those kids sure are in some serious hell then when Edward exposed his metal arm and leg i was just like AWESOME!


----------



## Up against the wall (Jan 8, 2010)

full raw where are you?
i really wanna wtf's up with scar's arm


----------



## Sin (Jan 9, 2010)

POWER UP


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 9, 2010)

FUCK YEAH!!!!!

edit: 4k posts get


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 9, 2010)

Sin said:


> POWER UP



Oooooh yeeeeah


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jan 9, 2010)

awesome chapter!! 

my blood was boiling as i read the chapter... and listening to lil wayne's new rock album didn't help matters either 
SCAAAAAAAAAAR! 

Wraaaath! 

wtf Pride? 

questions, questions, questions!

shit, we have to wait till Feb


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2010)

That was a great chapter


----------



## Vanity (Jan 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Cool chapter.

I wonder if the fight between Scar and Wrath will come to a conclusion in the next chapter?




Also, chapter was longer than the 30 pages some people said it was going to be earlier.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 9, 2010)

really good chapter


----------



## Up against the wall (Jan 9, 2010)

So what's up with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



scar's arm?



when did he get that?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 9, 2010)

Up against the wall said:


> So what's up with
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm guessing that it was added after they read his brother's research notes or something.


----------



## geG (Jan 9, 2010)

It's nice to finally see what the Ishvalan group is up to. It's been like 15 chapter since they were last mentioned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like Scars upgrade's going to serve him well during this fight ^__^


----------



## Vanity (Jan 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> It's nice to finally see what the Ishvalan group is up to. It's been like 15 chapter since they were last mentioned.



Yeah...over a year ago. 

It didn't seem that long to me though since I only caught up on the manga in November or early December so I only recently read those chapters.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> It's nice to finally see what the Ishvalan group is up to. It's been like 15 chapter since they were last mentioned.



I didn't even remembered them, in fact i still don't. 

I really need to re-read some older chapters, is hard to remember everything with monthly mangas, too much space between chapters.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 9, 2010)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I didn't even remembered them, in fact i still don't.
> 
> I really need to re-read some older chapters, is hard to remember everything with monthly mangas, too much space between chapters.



Me neither, I had to read back a bit to find them.

Loved the chap, Scar is awesome 
Now, just another month ....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 9, 2010)

So wait, what are those Ishbalans doing?

Great chapter as usual, Pride will get his comeuppance but probably not before showing off some of Kimbley's alchemy and it seems Meichan is down from the count. Meanwhile, Izumi does absolutely nothing, that kind of sucked.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jan 10, 2010)

So here is what I think happened


*Spoiler*: __ 





Since the Homoculus had to force Roy to do the human transmutation they also lost the most ironic thing.... their power! That's why Wrath didn't read Scar's new power and pride had to dodge Ed and Al's attack.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 10, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> So here is what I think happened
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrath's eye was messed up by Greed beforehand though.
I believe it was only Pride who lost some power as only he and Mustang were in the transmutation circle. I also don't think he lost it all.


----------



## Nandireya (Jan 10, 2010)

Pride 
*Spoiler*: __ 



may be on his last life, though...he's obviously weakened and he's not able to repair himself.

And those Ishvalan are going to specific points around the city and laying down pieces of paper...I'm guessing they're doing something to alter Father's plans with the alchemy of Xing.


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2010)

GIVE ME MY FFUCKING NEW CHAPTER NOW


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2010)

jux said:


> GIVE ME MY FFUCKING NEW CHAPTER NOW



Could've looked around in the thread for like one second and found it.


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2010)

James said:


> Could've looked around in the thread for like one second and found it.



lulz, i meant i want 104 and i'm impatient.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 10, 2010)

Greaaaaaaat Chapter!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrath is fighting until he can't stand up. he's gonna have a sad death 



Argh, now to the waiting.. ^^;


----------



## ~K+ (Jan 10, 2010)

A bit disappointed that there's no resolution of any sort this chapter, and was a pretty quick read this month.

But Wrath is amazing as always, and I somehow found it comical when

*Spoiler*: __ 



Father sent the dagger back at May from his face.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuck! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrath is a pure beast. That fight rocks. So Scar can use Alchemy now, huh? awesome.
Hm, and it looks like Pride can't use his power, they can kill him. If they manage to lend a hit, that is. He can't heal himself.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 10, 2010)

Great chapter though it resolves nothing 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really can't see how having access to the abilities of a full Alchemist is going to help Scar beat Wrath. Scar is seemingly using his reconstruction for the first time so I don't expect him to be particularly skilled in it's use. He's had deconstruction for a while and his use of it still looks more raw and primal than most characters Alchemy his reconstruction is likely to look even more so.

Pride appears to have lost his abilities because even if he can't heal any more that shouldn't prevent him from using his shadows. I reckon he's now essentially as weak as he was while trapped in Hohenheim's dome if not moreso since he doesn't even have regen.

If what you guys say is true about the Ishbalans basically altering Father's Alchemical circle based on Scar's brothers research then that would be pretty ironic. Having the Ishbalans who were destroyed by Amestris become Amestris salvation. That being said I have to wonder how the Ishbalans are reconciling this with their religions rejection of Alchemy


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think they were that intensely against alchemy, though it's been a while since those chapters.

Also over exposure to King Bradley may cause you gar bar to explode.


----------



## MRain65 (Jan 10, 2010)

Holy crap, is /everyone/ in the FMA universe a total badass? Now the Ishvalans, too? Wow.


----------



## Litho (Jan 10, 2010)

noooooooo Pride !


----------



## getumbuck (Jan 10, 2010)

The best part of this month’s chapter was the fact that it gave the good guys actual hope of actually wining. At least against Pride and Wrath that is; I still have no idea how any of them will be able to take out Father.


----------



## Litho (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe Hohenheim is still up to something!


----------



## seastone (Jan 10, 2010)

Damn Wrath is strong. If he had regeneration, he would be the strongest fighter(though I wonder if that would weaken his skills since he doesn't need to dodge hits anymore)

However it seems that the two strongest Homoculus seem horribly weakened, it seems that their days are numbered. 

As well that Hohemheim has taken measures against Father before confronting him and the Ishbalans seem to be doing the same currently. 

Unless Father has a epic "just as planned" moment. It seems like he is already on the verge of being thwarted.


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2010)

I really am wondering now when exactly this manga will finish. I think Arakawa's intention was "spring" this year but I'd definitely say no earlier than summer now. I remember theories about chapter 108...but I wonder if she can even cram everything in by then?

I mean...potential things that still need to be resolved.

- Whether Ed and Al get their bodies back
- What Father's true plan is and how it will be stopped exactly
- Hohenheim's fate
- The exact fate of the remaining villains - Father, Pride, Wrath and Greed (sort of)
- Scar's resolution (a little progress in this chapter at least...)
- Will Mei or Ling succeed in their quest
- Will Roy be able to take the position of Fuhrer and change the country
- What will happen to the entire supporting cast (Arakawa seems like the type who'll have a resolution for almost every last named character...)
- The future of alchemy in the country 
- Possible conclusion to shipping/romance subplots 

All of that (and maybe more) in 5 chapters...? Considering this chapter had no resolution to anything it seems doubtful, although maybe this was the last chapter like that. We still have Greedling to show up though which will surely at least be another cliffhanger at the end of a chapter.

Part of me is thinking it could be chapter 110 or later now. I'm pretty confident the anime is completely fucked in terms of following the manga to its ending anyway, unless it's finished in a movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2010)

Spring of '11 is when it will finish, I've said it before.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 11, 2010)

I know I'm not the manliest of men, but I always knew I'm man enough to be called a man. But because of the last few (epic) chapters, Bradley has me wondering one of two things: a) either my balls haven't actually dropped yet, or b) I'm not worthy of them. Fuck, but the last few (epic) chapters, he's been spewing lines of epicness and gar to levels I've not thought possible! The man (?) just keeps getting more and more badass with each passing panel! Although kudos to Scar for keeping up with him in awesomeness. 

I wonder though if Mai is going to be the one to 'beat' Father after all, a la Xingese alchemy. I mean there's nothing really the Amestris alchemists will have to offer that Father cannot counter, is there? As in not fuck up his plan, but actually take him down once and for all. Some sort of surprise shot while the others deal with him.


----------



## John Connor (Jan 11, 2010)

its been awhile since I read the chapters but was it implied that Hohenheim invented eastern alchemy after the destruction of xerxes?

if so then why didnt he use it against the "Father" guy?

it was shown earlier that the "Father" was unaware of eastern alchemy based on how shocked he was when he saw it. even with all his knowledge he was wondering to himself what the deal was

what I'm saying is Hohenheim is going to bust out close to the climax and be the ultimate eastern alchemist + western alchemist to help his sons


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Just read the new chapter, it was awesome. 

Also kind of sad though that it felt so short   I had hoped there would be more happening I suppose, but then again it's hard to top last chapter's end.  

I think Bradley vs. Scar is pretty awesome though, will be an awesome battle to watch 

@John Conner- I don't think he can use anything since he got trapped, maybe he would've if he had the chance again


----------



## Munak (Jan 11, 2010)

You just can't put a price on Scar's surprise this chapter, although admittedly, I liked his 'destruction-only' alchemy ability better.

Maybe my only gripe with the chapter is that Roy still reels from the effect of having his eyesight robbed. I could swear just a chapter ago he'd 'blindly' force some flames from his hand, then would be stopped by the Elrics. Maybe I'm asking too much.

And Father's plan... nope. Still no ideas.


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

I don't think Roy is totally out of the game, he will find a way to fight soon   All the others managed to get around their disabilities too after all.  Anyway will be an interesting fight.  I do like that Scar has both powers now though, makes it all more complete, but ironic since he is embracing alchemy now.


----------



## Litho (Jan 12, 2010)

Roy Bei Fong ...


----------



## Sen (Jan 12, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh Scar, you awesome, awesome hypocrite, you.


----------



## James (Jan 12, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Oh Scar, you awesome, awesome hypocrite, you.



I'm pretty sure the whole point of why this has happened is to show that he's changed pretty drastically!


----------



## Nimander (Jan 12, 2010)

James said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's always the chance, however vague, that Arakawa gave the producers/writers an outline of how she wants to finish the story, perhaps even the entire conclusion itself.


----------



## James (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I've went over that in a bunch of posts in the anime thread but I doubt even SHE knows exactly what will happen in terms of how panels will look and what will be said, until she finishes it herself.

She has a good idea of what's going to happen, strong mental plans, perhaps some panel sketches...but I think she only has enough to give the anime team a VERY vague idea and they'd have no finished panels to work from.

The other question though is, would she even want to give the ending away to anyone?


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

So you guys think this is the beginning of the end of the manga then? 

Then again I'd prefer it to end with whatever happens now instead of continuing just to continue.


----------



## Nandireya (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah...I've been thinking it's heading to the end for a while now...

But I agree...I'd rather see it finish at its current high quality than to become something that disappoints its readers.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah kind of felt like that to me too, can't really imagine how the plot would go once everything is over.  Then again I suppose one awesome point of FMA is that I can't really predict how it will end.   So many possibilities.


----------



## Darth (Jan 13, 2010)

I'd rather it didn't end. If it went on for another 4 years I'd be happy.


----------



## Sen (Jan 13, 2010)

But what if it ended up like with Naruto/Bleach where most of the fans start to hate it?


----------



## Up against the wall (Jan 13, 2010)

I think it would be better to go out with a bang and not drag it out.
I love how it seems she will have a resolution for every character, i hope havoc gets a girlfriends by the end of the manga!


----------



## ~K+ (Jan 13, 2010)

Mustang could always set him up with someone from his stepmum's place. :ho


----------



## Litho (Jan 14, 2010)

Is it just me that thinks that the fact that Scar suddenly had the new power was a bit... Tite Kubo-isch?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 14, 2010)

Nah there's hints to it happening before his brothers research was a new form of Alchemy, clearly without the creation part it's not Alchemy so he would have to learn that part one day or he would never lives his brothers dream.


----------



## Pipe (Jan 14, 2010)

Sen said:


> But what if it ended up like with Naruto/Bleach where most of the fans start to hate it?



thats blasfemy fma is one of the two mangas that I don?t complain and the other is one piece I just hope the manga end in an epic way


----------



## Sen (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah although I was still surprised about Scar's new power, but not that crazy.  

@PirateShinigamiNinja- I don't even dislike Naruto/Bleach that much myself, but when authors drag out a story then a lot of fans don't like it that much if it's not planned out.  Better FMA be shorter and ends with something well thought out as opposed to having 400+ chapters imo


----------



## Vanity (Jan 14, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah although I was still surprised about Scar's new power, but not that crazy.
> 
> @PirateShinigamiNinja- I don't even dislike Naruto/Bleach that much myself, but when authors drag out a story then a lot of fans don't like it that much if it's not planned out.  Better FMA be shorter and ends with something well thought out as opposed to having 400+ chapters imo



I agree. A lot of series get dragged out so much that the plot just goes downhill.

So I'd rather it end sooner than later if it means the story will end better.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

looks like it is going to end soon. hope ed and al do not have to sacrifice themselves to save everyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 14, 2010)

The chapter was good, I wonder what effect them forcing someone to open the gate will have on Pride. 

It'll be a shame when it ends, hopefully it'll last till the end of the year.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 17, 2010)

NAM said:


> looks like it is going to end soon. hope ed and al do not have to sacrifice themselves to save everyone.



Omg noooooooo...  worse ending ever, those boys needs a happy ending!


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I agree. A lot of series get dragged out so much that the plot just goes downhill.
> 
> So I'd rather it end sooner than later if it means the story will end better.



Yeah that seems to be one problem, hopefully it won't happen to FMA.



NAM said:


> looks like it is going to end soon. hope ed and al do not have to sacrifice themselves to save everyone.



That would be so sad 



Ennoea said:


> The chapter was good, I wonder what effect them forcing someone to open the gate will have on Pride.
> 
> It'll be a shame when it ends, hopefully it'll last till the end of the year.



Actually that's pretty possible since it would be 12 chapters after all.  I wouldn't mind if there was some extra things too, those are always cute.



AiSakuraHana said:


> Omg noooooooo...  worse ending ever, those boys needs a happy ending!



Would be sad that way, I wouldn't mind if it ended in a heroic kind of thing though personally.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 17, 2010)

i just saw the new opening...EPIC

omg..incredible..watched it like 100 times


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

For the anime then?  I will have to check that out then


----------



## Vanity (Jan 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah that seems to be one problem, hopefully it won't happen to FMA.



I don't it will happen. The author doesn't seem like she plans to drag it out because the feel of the story now is that it's coming to the end within a year or so.



neostar8710 said:


> i just saw the new opening...EPIC
> 
> omg..incredible..watched it like 100 times



It is indeed epic. Look how sexy Kimblee is in it.

I wish Envy was in it more though.


----------



## Undead (Jan 17, 2010)

I've watched the OP like 20 times now.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't it will happen. The author doesn't seem like she plans to drag it out because the feel of the story now is that it's coming to the end within a year or so.
> 
> It is indeed epic. Look how sexy Kimblee is in it.
> 
> I wish Envy was in it more though.



Yeah that seems like it, unless she has a new idea.  But so far FMA hasn't really felt like it drags things out in general.  Will be sad once it's officially over though, that's true  



Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I've watched the OP like 20 times now.



Wow, must be really awesome then.  I will try and find it on youtube


----------



## Vanity (Jan 17, 2010)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I've watched the OP like 20 times now.



What are your favourite parts in the OP? 

I mostly like the Kimblee part obviously.  I really like the song though too.

I did see some people who didn't really like this OP though.


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

What OP is it, like the 3rd or 4th or?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> What OP is it, like the 3rd or 4th or?



I'm pretty sure this is the 4th one...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 17, 2010)

And here it is 
Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood OP 4
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iRmL5s6lEY[/YOUTUBE]

Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood ED 4

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTgBqn_wf_o[/YOUTUBE]

Waits in anticipation for 5th sacri... I mean OP


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn those battles look so awesome.  I think I might just check out the anime


----------



## Nimander (Jan 18, 2010)

Eh.  The OP animation is alright, though I did enjoy the song more.  I can say this for Brotherhood though: they've yet to have an OP song I haven't enjoyed.  The selections have been done very well thus far.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

I'll agree there about the songs all being pretty good (since I do listen to anime openings/endings, don't watch the videos too much lol), I liked the original anime's songs too actually.  Then again not even sure if that's the same team at all that picks those.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2010)

you guys are talking about the anime too much right now...don't make me start deleting posts in here


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 18, 2010)

Lord of the Lock said:


> you guys are talking about the anime too much right now...don't make me start deleting posts in here



Down boy down we were only talking about the show in comparison to the manga seeing as though we can only do so in this thread because talking about the manga in the tv show's thread is a no no. But I see where you are coming from.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 18, 2010)

^you guys were talking about OP videos and songs...not comparing the manga and anime lol...comparing is fine...I didn't have a problem with those comments.  It's this latest tangent on the anime OPs and EDs I'm quashing.

Also, making a thread in the FMA _subforum _making comparisons between the anime and manga is fine as long as you put it in the thread title that there will most likely be spoilers.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 18, 2010)

Lord of the Lock said:


> you guys are talking about the anime too much right now...don't make me start deleting posts in here



Sorry Ryan I didn't know. XD I thought it was still on topic if it was FMA but okay.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry 

So a question for the manga then, probably been asked at some point, any chapters make you guys cry? 

I was trying to think of all the manga that have and I think I did with Nina, Hughes, and then recently with the old man that tried to help Ling-Greed.  Those kind of things always get to me


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 18, 2010)

I basically went from where the anime just left off and started reading the manga and have caught up to this point. I got to say that Huu and Barrica(sp), they had epic deaths. They were so manly but to their dismay they were going up against the ultimate badass named Wrath. The man took down a tank, man I love his character.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> I basically went from where the anime just left off and started reading the manga and have caught up to this point. I got to say that Huu and Barrica(sp), they had epic deaths. They were so manly but to their dismay they were going up against the ultimate badass named Wrath. The man took down a tank, man I love his character.



I think Hulu and Buccaneer (Bakkania) are how they'd be spelt according to Wiki, but anime subs might be different, not sure since I only watch a few episodes of any series these days.

And yeah, that was so heart-breaking but awesome that they gave up their lives.  I actually like Wrath too, even though he comes off as so evil.  

Had kind of hoped that Lin-Greed would've beaten him though since it would be a nice rematch almost with Greed fighting.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 18, 2010)

Sen said:


> Sorry
> 
> So a question for the manga then, probably been asked at some point, any chapters make you guys cry?
> 
> I was trying to think of all the manga that have and I think I did with Nina, Hughes, and then recently with the old man that tried to help Ling-Greed.  Those kind of things always get to me



When Envy died. 

It reminded me of Dei too.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

That didn't really remind me of Deidara though, but his death was definitely pretty sad.  I liked the entire scene with him and Ed/Lin-Greed (I thought it was him, I'm almost half-asleep at the moment though so correct me if I'm wrong) trapped down there.  Definitely pretty interesting, at least he got quite a few scenes.  

Also stupid question (need to reread the chapters sometime), are there any alive besides Pride, Greed, and Wrath?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 19, 2010)

Well it was just because he killed himself and because he was upset about other people looking down on him. 

Both Dei and Envy were like that.


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's true.  But I think Deidara died kind of in the opposite sense because he wanted to achieve his greatest artistic creation, but Envy kind of ended up hating himself in the end since he was made to be envious of all others.  I don't know, I guess that's how Envy's death came off to me, not necessarily bad either since he can't exactly help his nature.  

Envy still had some great parts though, one of the most interesting characters.  Plus still an interesting death, quite memorable.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2010)

wonder if ed and all will fight father or they will continue to fight pride


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

NAM said:


> wonder if ed and all will fight father or they will continue to fight pride



Well I think that they will have to defeat Pride before they can fight someone else, unless one of the other characters takes over the fight against Pride


----------



## Vanity (Jan 19, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh yeah, that's true.  But I think Deidara died kind of in the opposite sense because he wanted to achieve his greatest artistic creation, but Envy kind of ended up hating himself in the end since he was made to be envious of all others.  I don't know, I guess that's how Envy's death came off to me, not necessarily bad either since he can't exactly help his nature.
> 
> Envy still had some great parts though, one of the most interesting characters.  Plus still an interesting death, quite memorable.



Yeah, it's not exactly the same. I just meant that there were similar aspects.

I'm glad that Envy is the most popular homunculus among fans.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 19, 2010)

Fwoo, totally caught up with the manga over the weekend. How long is the usual wait for new FMA chapters?


----------



## Hiroshi (Jan 19, 2010)

1 month. ;_;


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 19, 2010)

I was afraid of something like that.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 19, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> I was afraid of something like that.



Yeah but the chapters are longer so that makes up for it.

Also, since the story seems close to the end, I'm glad that it takes a month for another chapter so it doesn't end quite as fast.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 19, 2010)

So i've been wondering about Al and him getting his body back. The most obvious way would be him going back to the Truth and taking it. But with how frail and weak it is now, that would be anti-climatic imo. I mean Al getting back to normal has been one of the biggest storylines of the series(Ed as well, but Al is a freaking soul attached to armor. Ed is fine compared to him), and I don't want the moment he does manage to get it back to be watered down with the way it looks.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 20, 2010)

Remember when Hoenheim healed Izumi by rearranging her organs so her blood could flow better? He said he couldn't restore the missing ones as it was her sin that made her pay with them. The Truth didn't allow it.

I guess this is what Al's body meant by this.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

So you guys think it will be impossible in the end for him to get his body back?  That would be a bit of a sad ending, or if he just died ;__;


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought that perhaps Hoenheim would sacrafice himself to get Al's body back somehow.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh that would be kind of nice, but sad too.  I feel like he probably will die by the end of the series, that would be a good way to go, helping his son.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 20, 2010)

I also think he'll die. He wanted to die, and I think he will.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 20, 2010)

Sen said:


> So you guys think it will be impossible in the end for him to get his body back?  That would be a bit of a sad ending, or if he just died ;__;



No, i think there still is a possibility.
The Truth is indeed cruel, he took many things, but why should Al be the one who had his _whole body_ taken?


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I also think he'll die. He wanted to die, and I think he will.



Yeah, he has lived a long life too.  I could maybe see Izumi dying as well, out of the other sacrifices.  



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> No, i think there still is a possibility.
> The Truth is indeed cruel, he took many things, but why should Al be the one who had his _whole body_ taken?



I don't know, although hard to imagine any of them getting back their things.  Granted with Roy, that one pretty much is almost the worst simply since he didn't do anything but was forced into it.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2010)

Izumi died between the first series and the movie from stress on her body, it's a surprise she's even lived this long.


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

She is definitely one of the strongest women 

Also love Olivier, it's nice to see some women that don't fit into the usual kind of manga-female thing.  Most series do have a couple, but they never seem to be as prominent.  Of course on that note, I've only read like 10 different manga so I might not be a good judge of that anyway


----------



## Nimander (Jan 21, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> No, i think there still is a possibility.
> The Truth is indeed cruel, he took many things, but why should Al be the one who had his _whole body_ taken?



It was explained when Roy lost his own vision.

Al's nature leads him to seek to be close to other people, so the Truth took from him the ability to feel anything ever again, i.e. his body.

The Truth is a truly Ironic Bastard (new trope making I?:ho)


----------



## Sen (Jan 21, 2010)

So why did it take Ed's arm? 

Do like how you explained the thing with Al's body though


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I think Ed has a bigger passion for Alchemy out of the two, so maybe that's what the Truth was trying to take away from him? But that's only a rough guess, since if you're drawing the circles, one handed alchemy shouldn't be a problem. And of course the popularity of automail.

I just debunked myself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> So why did it take Ed's arm?



He's a massive jerker?


----------



## Omolara (Jan 21, 2010)

I've always thought of Al as being a part of Ed's "price." Al gets punished for wanting the warmth, but Ed as the one behind it all lost the feel of his little brother as well as a limb. He then gave up another to get Al "back." He had to give up another piece of himself to get back a piece of his brother.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 21, 2010)

Nimander said:


> It was explained when Roy lost his own vision.
> 
> Al's nature leads him to seek to be close to other people, so the Truth took from him the ability to feel anything ever again, i.e. his body.
> 
> The Truth is a truly Ironic Bastard (new trope making I?:ho)



Ah yes, well played there 

As for Ed and why he lost his leg. It's simply because he's the older brother and he's supposed to take care of his younger brother (it's something brought up quite often in the omakes aswell). But how can he take care of him when he can't even stand on his own?
I guess Al losing his body is part of Ed paying the price too. Father did mention "losing a leg to stand on _and his only remaining family"_.
And when Ed transmuted Al's soul, the Truth just gave him a "fuck you" and took away his ability to transmute with just the clap of his own two hands which he had just gained


----------



## Nimander (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm of the opinion that The Truth based Ed's price specifically because both Ed and Alphonse did the human transmutation together.  Had they done the human transmutation separately, or rather individually, their prices might've been different.

But as I was saying, The Truth, Ironic Bastard that he is, only took Ed's arm as a reminder to Ed.  So that every time Ed looks down at his automail arm and, ultimately his leg, he'll be reminded that Al has it so much worse.  His little brother, who he should be looking out for by all rights, ended up taking the brunt of the punishment for what they both did.  Especially considering the fact that Al wanted to pull out at the last second (IIRC), while Ed pushed him on into doing the transmutation.

So in the end, Ed's price is a constant, never ending guilt trip to always remind him that Al is the way he is because of Ed and his arrogance.  

At least that's my interpretation of it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah that really sounds like like it's probably correct, the idea of it being related to his family. The Truth seems so cruel really, although I guess that is the price of trying to bring back the dead.  Still pretty sad though for them  

Do you think that Ed will get any of his limbs back?  I never really imagined it for Ed that much, perhaps just Al, but now not even sure if that will work out.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 23, 2010)

I think Ed won't get his limbs back, so he can depend on Winry more :3


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Like in a romantic sense you're implying or just as friends?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 24, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's a massive jerker?



lol. When his arm was taken he was too young to be doing that.



Nimander said:


> I'm of the opinion that The Truth based Ed's price specifically because both Ed and Alphonse did the human transmutation together.  Had they done the human transmutation separately, or rather individually, their prices might've been different.
> 
> But as I was saying, The Truth, Ironic Bastard that he is, only took Ed's arm as a reminder to Ed.  So that every time Ed looks down at his automail arm and, ultimately his leg, he'll be reminded that Al has it so much worse.  His little brother, who he should be looking out for by all rights, ended up taking the brunt of the punishment for what they both did.  Especially considering the fact that Al wanted to pull out at the last second (IIRC), while Ed pushed him on into doing the transmutation.
> 
> ...



That makes a lot of sense actually.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2010)

Sen said:


> Like in a romantic sense you're implying or just as friends?



EdXWin is beyond canon at this point.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> EdXWin is beyond canon at this point.



Yeah it definitly is....it's the most canon pairing in the series aside from actual married couples or characters who had kids together(Sig x Izumi, Hohenheim x Trisha).

At least Kimblee is a single man.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 24, 2010)

Al's gonna come in at the last second and sweep Winry off her feet.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I suppose, they would be cute together.  Ed and Winry I mean, but yeah always figured that technically Al is there too 

Also like Ran Fan x Lin myself   Could imagine them ending up together if that was allowed.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 24, 2010)

Sen said:


> I suppose, they would be cute together.  Ed and Winry I mean, but yeah always figured that technically Al is there too
> 
> Also like Ran Fan x Lin myself   Could imagine them ending up together if that was allowed.



Well, Al is the only other possibility for Winry....but I think it's been 99% confirmed that it will be Ed instead of him.

I actually think May might end up with Al. There has been a little bit of hinting about that and yeah she seems like a kid but she might actually be as old as 12 and Al is 15 or 16?

May shows interest in guys so I think she's at least 12.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah I noticed the MayxAl hints. I just never took them too serious since May still seems pretty young. But then again so is Al. You just kinda forget about that since he's a huge suit of armor.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

May seems so young though yeah D:  Although I have to admit, that would be cute too.  Granted I don't really want everyone to randomly end up paired up with someone either at the end since FMA never struck me as a romance manga.  

Although Hawkeye and Mustang always struck me as a couple already almost, would be nice if they ended up married or something provided they are around at the end of the manga


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't think Mei is 12 though.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2010)

Sen said:


> May seems so young though yeah D:  Although I have to admit, that would be cute too.  Granted I don't really want everyone to randomly end up paired up with someone either at the end since FMA never struck me as a romance manga.
> 
> Although Hawkeye and Mustang always struck me as a couple already almost, would be nice if they ended up married or something provided they are around at the end of the manga



HawkeyeXMustang has to happen it's too implied no to.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 24, 2010)

Sen said:


> May seems so young though yeah D:  Although I have to admit, that would be cute too.  Granted I don't really want everyone to randomly end up paired up with someone either at the end since FMA never struck me as a romance manga.
> 
> Although Hawkeye and Mustang always struck me as a couple already almost, would be nice if they ended up married or something provided they are around at the end of the manga



Well I don't really know how young she is. She might just be really short.

I mean to someone my age she is really young and like a child but Al might not be that much older than her really.



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I don't think Mei is 12 though.



You mean that you think she is younger or older?

Anyway, even if she is like 10 and Al is 15....that age difference might be kind of weird now but it wouldn't always be weird when they're like 20 and 25 or something.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 24, 2010)

Nah i believe she's older. Could be about Al's age.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> HawkeyeXMustang has to happen it's too implied no to.



It would be very weird if they didn't end up together yeah   Although I kind of worry that Mustang will die. 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I don't really know how young she is. She might just be really short.
> 
> I mean to someone my age she is really young and like a child but Al might not be that much older than her really.
> 
> ...



Yeah I suppose that's true, plus once they get older the age difference wouldn't be too noticeable.  I don't really see them ending up together though, would be so weird if all of them randomly found a significant other at the end.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2010)

Pairing talk?

Well at least it isn't a debate and banter going on.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Pairings are one of the more interesting aspects of fandom   Or it can be if you read fanfiction 

Yeah I suppose, FMA doesn't really seem to have any possibilities for huge pairing debates like Naruto or something anyway


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 24, 2010)

I guess you're right. 

And thank god it isn't like that!!!


----------



## Zack_Strife (Jan 24, 2010)

I just finished reading FMA from start to present and I have to say I really enjoyed it. It's been far better than the likes of Fairy Tail or Bleach but it's a pain having to wait a month for the next chapter.
So, some observations:
Ed and Al aren't exactly top notch "human weapons", their alchemy is pretty generic and seems to revolve around transforming the ground into walls and other similar things, obviously Ed can do his Automail too. Compared to Mustang, Kimblee and Armstrong they really do seem to be lacking in the power department. This isn't really a complaint as it makes a change from cliche heros who get constant and often illogical powerups to take on the progressively stronger bad guys. I'd just like to see them take the occasional level up but I suppose they're still just kids.
The whole sequence of revealing the Homonuclus and their backgrounds has been excellent, especially revealing Pride and the connection between Father and Honheim.
Mustang is fucking awesome, the way he's managed to keep on fighting and communicating with his soldiers despite Wrath's interference was really well done.
I love Havoc. He needs to come back and kick ass.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 24, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Nah i believe she's older. Could be about Al's age.



Oh okay.  Yeah it's possible that she could even be 15.



Sen said:


> Yeah I suppose that's true, plus once they get older the age difference wouldn't be too noticeable.  *I don't really see them ending up together though, would be so weird if all of them randomly found a significant other at the end.*



lol. Yeah I guess it would seem odd if all the main characters ended up with someone in the end. Everyone gets paired off at the same time. 



Sen said:


> Yeah I suppose, FMA doesn't really seem to have any possibilities for huge pairing debates like Naruto or something anyway



Yep since there aren't really any situations where 2 characters have a likely possibility of ending up with another character.

Like it's not like there's a chance of Winry ending up with Ed but also a high chance of a different female character ending up with him. If there was anything like that....there might be more pairing wars.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

iRob said:


> I guess you're right. :hurr
> 
> And thank god it isn't like that!!!:lmao



Yeah that would be so weird to imagine too if people debated about pairings all the time   Wonder if they've ever even done that kind of popularity poll before.  



Zack_Strife said:


> I just finished reading FMA from start to present and I have to say I really enjoyed it. It's been far better than the likes of Fairy Tail or Bleach but it's a pain having to wait a month for the next chapter.
> So, some observations:
> Ed and Al aren't exactly top notch "human weapons", their alchemy is pretty generic and seems to revolve around transforming the ground into walls and other similar things, obviously Ed can do his Automail too. Compared to Mustang, Kimblee and Armstrong they really do seem to be lacking in the power department. This isn't really a complaint as it makes a change from cliche heros who get constant and often illogical powerups to take on the progressively stronger bad guys. I'd just like to see them take the occasional level up but I suppose they're still just kids.
> The whole sequence of revealing the Homonuclus and their backgrounds has been excellent, especially revealing Pride and the connection between Father and Honheim.
> ...



Awesome that you have caught up  And yeah monthly manga aren't as fun in that sense, but at least the chapters are much longer as a result.  

I agree about Ed and Al, I think it's kind of nice that they aren't like super insanely strong being the main characters.  Love Mustang too 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. Yeah I guess it would seem odd if all the main characters ended up with someone in the end. Everyone gets paired off at the same time.
> 
> Yep since there aren't really any situations where 2 characters have a likely possibility of ending up with another character.
> 
> Like it's not like there's a chance of Winry ending up with Ed but also a high chance of a different female character ending up with him. If there was anything like that....there might be more pairing wars.



I'd be surprised really if any manga besides a romance one had that happen, it would be so corny  

Yeah I think that if Ed does end up with anyone, I could see Winry, but otherwise he'll probably just end up alone provided he hopefully is still alive at the end (and I think he will be, but no guarantee of course).  Plus it could end with them all still young, so perhaps just implications as usual.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 25, 2010)

Zack_Strife said:


> So, some observations:
> Ed and Al aren't exactly top notch "human weapons", their alchemy is pretty generic and seems to revolve around transforming the ground into walls and other similar things, obviously Ed can do his Automail too. Compared to Mustang, Kimblee and Armstrong they really do seem to be lacking in the power department. This isn't really a complaint as it makes a change from cliche heros who get constant and often illogical powerups to take on the progressively stronger bad guys. I'd just like to see them take the occasional level up but I suppose they're still just kids.



Well, State Alchemists aren't meant to only destroy when in a war. For example, Armstrong was used to cut the retreat path of civilians fleeing the normal soldiers. And the brothers' style of alchemy is really just the Armstrong's style without the inhuman strength and body build  They have a good destructive potential but also a really good defensive potential, they can create walls to stop bullets and shield others. Something that Mustang, Kimblee or Basque Gran couldn't do.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 25, 2010)

Zack_Strife said:


> I just finished reading FMA from start to present and I have to say I really enjoyed it. It's been far better than the likes of Fairy Tail or Bleach but it's a pain having to wait a month for the next chapter.
> So, some observations:
> Ed and Al aren't exactly top notch "human weapons", their alchemy is pretty generic and seems to revolve around transforming the ground into walls and other similar things, obviously Ed can do his Automail too. Compared to Mustang, Kimblee and Armstrong they really do seem to be lacking in the power department. This isn't really a complaint as it makes a change from cliche heros who get constant and often illogical powerups to take on the progressively stronger bad guys. I'd just like to see them take the occasional level up but I suppose they're still just kids.
> The whole sequence of revealing the Homonuclus and their backgrounds has been excellent, especially revealing Pride and the connection between Father and Honheim.
> ...



I'd think the ability to manipulate any part of you're body and having unlimited stamina would be pretty useful(referring to Al). Ammirite? Though in terms of destructive ability, they do still pale compared to Mustang and Kimblee.

But they're long range fighters, whereas Al and Ed tend to fight up close.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 25, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah I think that if Ed does end up with anyone, I could see Winry, but otherwise he'll probably just end up alone provided he hopefully is still alive at the end (and I think he will be, but no guarantee of course).  Plus it could end with them all still young, so perhaps just implications as usual.



True. They are a bit young for anything to be cemented in like marriage or something.

I think at most we'll see some characters dating by the end of the series...but probably not married.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 25, 2010)

only one who needs to get married is havoc seeing how his bachelor life with the ladies is pretty bad.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Jan 25, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I'd think the ability to manipulate any part of you're body and having unlimited stamina would be pretty useful(referring to Al). Ammirite? Though in terms of destructive ability, they do still pale compared to Mustang and Kimblee.
> 
> But they're long range fighters, whereas Al and Ed tend to fight up close.



Has Al actually manipulated his own body via alchemy yet? Like I said, it wasn't a complaint as I think it's a nice change from the typical hero who constantly levels up and we all know is ultimatley unbeatable. However I just wish that both of them had a more defined style of alchemy. Mustang has fire, Kimblee does bombs, Armstrong can do that crazy "artillery shell" routine that he used against Sloth. Ed and Al just seem a little "basic" by comparison, although I was impressed when Ed used Greed's carbon hardening trick on his Automail arm.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> True. They are a bit young for anything to be cemented in like marriage or something.
> 
> I think at most we'll see some characters dating by the end of the series...but probably not married.



Yeah provided most of them survive too, but I think that at least quite a few of them should.  



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> only one who needs to get married is havoc seeing how his bachelor life with the ladies is pretty bad.



 Kind of funny that way though 



Zack_Strife said:


> Has Al actually manipulated his own body via alchemy yet? Like I said, it wasn't a complaint as I think it's a nice change from the typical hero who constantly levels up and we all know is ultimatley unbeatable. However I just wish that both of them had a more defined style of alchemy. Mustang has fire, Kimblee does bombs, Armstrong can do that crazy "artillery shell" routine that he used against Sloth. Ed and Al just seem a little "basic" by comparison, although I was impressed when Ed used Greed's carbon hardening trick on his Automail arm.



I don't think he has himself, but I could easily be mistaken.  But I think that is only Ed's specialty with his arm.  But yeah, neither of them really have a specialty, although does Izumi even have one?  Mostly I imagine them just being pretty good with the manipulation in general.


----------



## SilverHalo (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it's important to remember that Ed and Al aren't really soldiers.  In a fight, their alchemy acts more as a complement to martial arts than their main means of attack.  To me, they're more in the Dr. Marcoh/Tucker category of State Alchemists than the Kimblee/Mustang camp.  If they weren't constantly besieged by powerful enemies, I think we'd be reading a manga centered around the brothers hanging out in libraries and messing with new alchemy formulas.


----------



## Munak (Jan 25, 2010)

I have an issue with this:

Chapter 73, Page 39

Chapter 102, Page 34

How come it's only now that Al is shocked about what happened to his body? Was it implied that he only was shown a fraction of his body in an earlier chapter?

I'm probably just raising hell.


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

SilverHalo said:


> I think it's important to remember that Ed and Al aren't really soldiers.  In a fight, their alchemy acts more as a complement to martial arts than their main means of attack.  To me, they're more in the Dr. Marcoh/Tucker category of State Alchemists than the Kimblee/Mustang camp.  If they weren't constantly besieged by powerful enemies, I think we'd be reading a manga centered around the brothers hanging out in libraries and messing with new alchemy formulas.



That's true 

They're obviously not exactly soldiers yet, although Ed is still technically a State Alchemist so in some ways he needs to be prepared for it.  But they are still very young of course too.



Megatonton said:


> I have an issue with this:
> 
> Chapter 73, Page 39
> 
> ...



Was he?  /fail memory 

But it's probably since he had the chance to take his body at that moment, so it all kind of made him realize that he'd actually be in that body and how weak it was.


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2010)

Sen said:


> It would be very weird if they didn't end up together yeah   Although I kind of worry that Mustang will die.



I don't think he'll die but he might remain blind till the end, unable to see the changes he made. I'm worried he might have a sad ending like that.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Well it's hard to see how he would get his eyesight back(NO PUN INTENDED ). I mean, his eyes were not exactly taken from him(no getting them back from the Truth like Ed and Al's bodies). So unless they come across a gawdly alchemist healer, Roy is screwed. I don't think he'll die though.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Remember how Roy burned Envy's eyes out multiple times when he was pissed and trying to get revenge? He was causing a lot of pain to Envy's eyes a few times and asked him how that felt.

Well....now Roy can't see so....


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah I don't know, not the worst fate being blind when you still have powers to hopefully accomplish goals 

I guess we'll see, he is one of the ones I could see dying I suppose.  Hope not though since I like him.


----------



## geG (Jan 27, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Remember how Roy burned Envy's eyes out multiple times when he was pissed and trying to get revenge? He was causing a lot of pain to Envy's eyes a few times and asked him how that felt.
> 
> Well....now Roy can't see so....



I doubt it has anything to do with karma for his fight with Envy or anything.

Envy pretty much deserved it anyway


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Geg said:


> I doubt it has anything to do with karma for his fight with Envy or anything.
> 
> Envy pretty much deserved it anyway



I doubt it has anything to do with it either....just felt like mentioning it though.

And well, I don't personally think Envy deserved it.  I guess that's just because I like Envy though and don't like seeing him in pain. lol.

I don't like Roy...but I disliked him before that and there's another reason why I don't like the name "Roy Mustang" which doesn't even have to do with what happened in FMA. -_-;


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Either way, it is a huge plate of irony. 

I'd say Envy deserved what he got. He was a pretty sick dude.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Either way, it is a huge plate of irony.
> 
> I'd say Envy deserved what he got. He was a pretty sick dude.



Didn't you guys feel bad for him when he was crying? 

Anyway, I've never been someone to believe in paying someone back for what they did. That's why I don't agree with the death penalty.

That's not to say I haven't felt hate towards the odd person before.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my fucking god.

Envy murdered a child, got an innocent man courtmartialed and executed and started a traumatizing war with heavy losses all in one action and he did it with delight. Not to mention all the other sick shit he did, like mentally torturing Marcoh and killing Hughes while putting on his wife's face, all done with a big grin.
AND HE DIDN'T DESERVE IT?!


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh my fucking god.
> 
> Envy murdered a child, got an innocent man courtmartialed and executed and started a traumatizing war with heavy losses all in one action and he did it with delight. Not to mention all the other sick shit he did, like mentally torturing Marcoh and killing Hughes while putting on his wife's face, all done with a big grin.
> AND HE DIDN'T DESERVE IT?!



lol. I'm not trying to say that those things weren't bad. XD I sure as hell wouldn't do anything like that to anyone.

At the same time though he was born as a sin....so how else is he suppose to act? I don't know if it's possible for him to be a good person because he was born out of a sin.

He doesn't really have much choice in his life, unlike a regular human would.


----------



## reji12 (Jan 27, 2010)

fma is still good but i watch the new series brotherhood- currently have 41 episodes


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

reji12 said:


> fma is still good but i watch the new series brotherhood- currently have 41 episodes



Well if you just watch the anime, there's a place to talk about that. I suggest not viewing this thread if you don't also read the manga unless you don't mind being spoiled.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 27, 2010)

Envy killing Maes is all the motivation I needed to laugh at his situation with Roy. 


Also, about the Envy not having a choice thing....  Greed seems to be able to hold himself back quite well, don't you think? Envy enjoyed every horrible thing he did, and he did it all by his own choice. He was one fucked up guy, sin or not.




:MAES


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Envy killing Maes is all the motivation I needed to laugh at his situation with Roy.
> 
> 
> Also, about the Envy not having a choice thing....  Greed seems to be able to hold himself back quite well, don't you think? Envy enjoyed every horrible thing he did, and he did it all by his own choice. He was one fucked up guy, sin or not.
> ...



That's just because Greed's sin is different....he wants things. He wants subordinates. He only cares for them because they're his possessions, not because he loves them or anything.

And if you're talking about Greed-Ling....well that's because he was once a human and still has some of that. So yeah, he could love them.

Envy was never a person.

By the way....random but you know how Envy is technically not male or female but he does choose to have a male form? Well he's got a lot of souls in him but one is the core that ends up being 'his soul' right? I'm just guessing that whatever soul ended up being his was male or something so that might be why chooses to take on a male form.

EDIT:

Oh and I'll note that it was interesting that Envy was jealous of human relationships though. I wonder if that means he'd want one? Although I don't think he could ever get over his envy of humans since it's the core of what he is really.

lol. It's interesting I guess.


----------



## Valtieri (Jan 27, 2010)

I love Envy but he deserved everything Roy gave him. Envy is a sick, twisted monster but that's exactly why I love him so much. I'm a fan of Roy but I've always preferred the evil guys in manga.
I know that Envy was made the way he is and that he doesn't know how to act any other way, but I still don't think that excuses what he done and the amount of deaths he's responsible for. Ah Envy, he was such an awesome character... I want him back 

It's funny that you mention about Roys eyes KY, although Its probably not connected, it is pretty cool that he's blind after he choose to concentrate in burning Envys eyes.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Valtieri said:


> I love Envy but he deserved everything Roy gave him. Envy is a sick, twisted monster but that's exactly why I love him so much. I'm a fan of Roy but I've always preferred the evil guys in manga.
> I know that Envy was made the way he is and that he doesn't know how to act any other way, but I still don't think that excuses what he done and the amount of deaths he's responsible for. Ah Envy, he was such an awesome character... I want him back
> 
> It's funny that you mention about Roys eyes KY, although Its probably not connected, it is pretty cool that he's blind after he choose to concentrate in burning Envys eyes.



Well I'm not very hard on bad people....especially when they're hot.  I have a weakness. XD

But yeah, if I was born as a pure sin without any good aspects being added into me, I'm sure I'd be evil too. So I really can't blame Envy for how he feels. Stuff obviously bothered him a lot since he cried about it. He was really jealous of those humans. I just can't help feeling bad for him when he cries...although at the same time he probably wouldn't want me to feel bad for him since he sees that as humans giving him pity and that hurts him and makes him feel more crappy. 

Seriously though....if Envy doesn't know how to act any other way, he does have an excuse. It's the same reason why the insanity defense exists in human cases.

Anyway, yeah, Roy specifically targeted Envy's eyes more than once. It's like he was targeting what he thinks would be the most painful thing to lose. Therefore, it's probably also the last thing Roy would ever want to lose....and now he lost his eyes.


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know if his eyes would be the last thing he'd ever want to lose. He is a skirt chaser after all.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> I don't know if his eyes would be the last thing he'd ever want to lose. He is a skirt chaser after all.



lol. Wow.

I don't think the author would do that though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 27, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. I'm not trying to say that those things weren't bad. XD I sure as hell wouldn't do anything like that to anyone.
> 
> At the same time though he was born as a sin....so how else is he suppose to act? I don't know if it's possible for him to be a good person because he was born out of a sin.
> 
> He doesn't really have much choice in his life, unlike a regular human would.



I see a lot of the homunculi have their minor tiny little good sides. Like Pride and Wrath and their soft spot for their wife/mother, Gluttony and her love for Lust, Greed ('nuff said), Sloth being pretty much a punch-clock villain...

I have a really tough time finding one for Envy, he was a sadistic bastard who enjoyed killing people. It was very much the same for Lust, really.
Now sure, i'm not saying that assholes aren't likable (i like Envy myself, he was a total badass when he had to be), but to say that Envy didn't deserve it or that he didn't have a choice makes me cringe.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I see a lot of the homunculi have their minor tiny little good sides. Like Pride and Wrath and their soft spot for their wife/mother, Gluttony and her love for Lust, Greed ('nuff said), Sloth being pretty much a punch-clock villain...
> 
> I have a really tough time finding one for Envy, he was a sadistic bastard who enjoyed killing people. It was very much the same for Lust, really.
> Now sure, i'm not saying that assholes aren't likable (i like Envy myself, he was a total badass when he had to be), but to say that Envy didn't deserve it or that he didn't have a choice makes me cringe.



I'm probably just softer than you. I don't mind seeing bad guys put in jail but I don't really like to see anyone getting their eyes burned out and stuff like that no matter what they did. It's just me.

Anyway, well Wrath and Pride...yeah they live with that human so they ended up liking her.

Which is why I guess I do think maybe Envy could like a human(because other homunculus were able to somewhat like someone)....depends on the situation really. But it's harder for him because humans are what bothers him in his case, what he's jealous of. I guess that's why it's even harder for him to show any kind of caring. I do think there might be a situation where he could....but it would be pretty hard....and I don't think it would change how he feels about most humans.

Sorry that I made you cringe. I just don't think anyone deserves that kind of stuff no matter what they did. I believe in jail(and Envy was in jail for a period of time when he was in that little jar) but I don't really believe in pain being caused like what Roy did.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 27, 2010)

Sympathetic in the end or not, he had that coming to him.
Even if he had "no choice" as to what Father was having him do, he chose how to carry out his missions. It was kind of a given that he'd have to face someone coming after him with the same kind of delight in his pain as he had toward the ones he harmed. 

I think that it would be impossible for Envy to like a human, considering his great contempt for them. He wasn't even amused by them like Pride, only by how much pain he could cause them. The moment that a human managed to see his heart, he killed himself. 
So I think it's pretty safe to say that he wouldn't allow himself to become fond of a human. He'd probably kill that person immediately.


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2010)

I still think it was kind of sad the way Envy died, after all he's not exactly his own person, only makes sense he'd be evil and envious when that is the only emotion he can feel  

Will be sad when Wrath dies too, even though he's obviously evil as well


----------



## Omolara (Jan 27, 2010)

Sen said:


> I still think it was kind of sad the way Envy died, after all he's not exactly his own person, only makes sense he'd be evil and envious when that is the only emotion he can feel
> 
> Will be sad when Wrath dies too, even though he's obviously evil as well



Oh yeah, I actually teared up when Envy died.The whole moment with Ed was just beautifully done. 

He may not have actually been his own person, but he chose how to live with the life he was given. Look at Greed. He may say that he kept those guys around because he's just so greedy, but the pain he felt when he killed one of his friends wasn't the pain of losing a possession. 
I think that Greed's pain, and Envy's final moments as well as Gluttony's child like devotion to Lust showed that even if they are created beings, they still feel the same way people do.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Sympathetic in the end or not, he had that coming to him.
> Even if he had "no choice" as to what Father was having him do, he chose how to carry out his missions. It was kind of a given that he'd have to face someone coming after him with the same kind of delight in his pain as he had toward the ones he harmed.
> 
> I think that it would be impossible for Envy to like a human, considering his great contempt for them. He wasn't even amused by them like Pride, only by how much pain he could cause them. The moment that a human managed to see his heart, he killed himself.
> So I think it's pretty safe to say that he wouldn't allow himself to become fond of a human. He'd probably kill that person immediately.



Well I don't really know how else he would deal with his missions really. And I don't think he would have killed Hughes like that if he didn't have to. Hughes figured something out and therefore Envy had to off him. He didn't do it randomly for no reason really. It's still sad....just saying though.

Anyway, well honestly I think Envy kind of liked Ed when Ed understood how he felt but the fact that Envy acknowledged any kind of positive feeling for a human made him unable to take it so he killed himself.

Also....yeah if a human got close to Envy and Envy started to have feelings somehow, I think he'd kill the human to try to get rid of the feelings. He couldn't kill Ed though in that state so he just killed himself.

So I think Envy can have feelings for a human but he just can't 'take' the feelings.



Omolara said:


> Oh yeah, I actually teared up when Envy died.The whole moment with Ed was just beautifully done.
> 
> He may not have actually been his own person, but he chose how to live with the life he was given. Look at Greed. He may say that he kept those guys around because he's just so greedy, but the pain he felt when he killed one of his friends wasn't the pain of losing a possession.
> I think that Greed's pain, and Envy's final moments as well as Gluttony's child like devotion to Lust showed that even if they are created beings, they still feel the same way people do.



You're talking about Greed-Ling though...he's still part human.


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Oh yeah, I actually teared up when Envy died.The whole moment with Ed was just beautifully done.
> 
> He may not have actually been his own person, but he chose how to live with the life he was given. Look at Greed. He may say that he kept those guys around because he's just so greedy, but the pain he felt when he killed one of his friends wasn't the pain of losing a possession.
> I think that Greed's pain, and Envy's final moments as well as Gluttony's child like devotion to Lust showed that even if they are created beings, they still feel the same way people do.



Yeah and I did love the moments with Roy and Hawkeye too, one of my favorite parts of the manga probably.

Like how you describe it too   Although they are supposed to be limited to one emotion (or my impression anyway given that I thought they were created from that sin), they still see to feel a bit more as well.  



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> You're talking about Greed-Ling though...he's still part human.



Yeah but when he remembered his underlings dying, it only could've been the Greed part of him that hated Wrath since Ling couldn't really remember that too.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2010)

scar should win his battle next chapter. and the brothers can finally try and beat father or try to save their dad to weaken father.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 27, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah but when he remembered his underlings dying, it only could've been the Greed part of him that hated Wrath since Ling couldn't really remember that too.



That's true....

I guess perhaps all of them could have feelings for someone then....it's just very complicated and hard for them. Even Greed lashed out and killed that character after all.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

NAM said:


> scar should win his battle next chapter. and the brothers can finally try and beat father or try to save their dad to weaken father.



Yeah he probably will, Wrath looks quite close to dying at this point, although he has been one of the strongest.  Think they first need to beat Pride though before they will be able to attack father.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> That's true....
> 
> I guess perhaps all of them could have feelings for someone then....it's just very complicated and hard for them. Even Greed lashed out and killed that character after all.



Yeah I think that developed some if they were around humans so long maybe.  I mean Gluttony obviously cared a lot about Lust too.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah he probably will, Wrath looks quite close to dying at this point, although he has been one of the strongest.  Think they first need to beat Pride though before they will be able to attack father.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I think that developed some if they were around humans so long maybe.  I mean Gluttony obviously cared a lot about Lust too.



With the Lust and Gluttony thing they are both homunculus though...but yeah he did care about her.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> With the Lust and Gluttony thing they are both homunculus though...but yeah he did care about her.



Was sad when he wanted her to return but she never did   I suppose not all of them really cared, look at Sloth too, then again he's probably too lazy and closed off from society to really end up caring for someone.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Sen said:


> Was sad when he wanted her to return but she never did   I suppose not all of them really cared, look at Sloth too, then again he's probably too lazy and closed off from society to really end up caring for someone.



Yeah. Sloth is just too lazy for relationships....period.

Anyone who's that lazy would never have a relationship with anyone in any kind of way, period. Relationships are effort in some form, no matter what kind of relationship it is. He wouldn't have anything to do with such a thing except if forced(like he seems forced to work due to Father).


----------



## Mider T (Jan 28, 2010)

You all think Sloth is intelligent enough for a relationship? lol


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Mider T said:


> You all think Sloth is intelligent enough for a relationship? lol



He isn't. He seems pretty stupid....but on top of that he's just too lazy for one.

Anyway, Gluttony never seemed that intelligent either but he did like Lust in some caring form.

With Sloth he's just too lazy.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

You don't need intelligence to care about someone 

And yeah, he mostly seems to like to sleep


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 28, 2010)

If i was any Homunculus, it'd be Sloth


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

Very lazy? 

If I was any of them, I'd probably be Wrath or Envy


----------



## Brian (Jan 28, 2010)

I would be Greed


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian said:


> I would be Greed



Because of the character or the trait?  

I say Envy/Wrath since those traits seem to fit me the most


----------



## Brian (Jan 28, 2010)

Sen said:


> Because of the character or the trait?



The character, I like Ling Yao more than the original Greed

When it comes to traits, I'd say it's a combination of Greed, Sloth and Envy


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> If i was any Homunculus, it'd be Sloth



lol.

I'd probably be Envy actually. It's probably my worst sin since it makes me feel badly about myself. I was born different than other people and always felt inferior and therefore jealous of them.


----------



## Litho (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope...
Pride is trolling the elric brothers.


----------



## blux (Jan 28, 2010)

Here's some interesting news I stole from found in another fma forum.  I was really surprised by this, especially since she never missed a single chapter, even through pregnancy or after the birth of her son pek


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 28, 2010)

blux said:


> Here's some interesting news I stole from found in another fma forum.  I was really surprised by this, especially since she never missed a single chapter, even through pregnancy or after the birth of her son pek



Talk about dedication.

She's the most badass mangaka now in my eyes


----------



## Prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

Kimblee is freaking awesome, great character. Goddammit! they all are! 

I'm just watching the anime (brotherhood) at the moment. Should I read the manga? Is it good?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 28, 2010)

Prowler said:


> Kimblee is freaking awesome, great character. Goddammit! they all are!
> 
> I'm just watching the anime (brotherhood) at the moment. Should I read the manga? Is it good?



The manga is a lot better IMO. The anime cuts a lot out, but it does have some neat filler material though.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> The manga is a lot better IMO. The anime cuts a lot out, but it does have some neat filler material though.


I'll give it a try, thank you


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

The best shonen manga (after saint seiya)


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

blux said:


> Here's some interesting news I stole from found in another fma forum.  I was really surprised by this, especially since she never missed a single chapter, even through pregnancy or after the birth of her son pek



I never knew she was a mother either....but I really hardly know anything about her personal life. I'm not even sure how old she is.



Prowler said:


> Kimblee is freaking awesome, great character. Goddammit! they all are!
> 
> I'm just watching the anime (brotherhood) at the moment. Should I read the manga? Is it good?



Kimblee is the sex. 

I seem to have a thing for guys that blow stuff up.  After all I like Deidara too.

Envy is also very hot though.

Anyway, yeah you should read the manga if you want to get the full FMA experience.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

I will, the anime is awesome.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 28, 2010)

You most DEFINITELY need to read the manga.
The story is awesome, contains solid character development, and a cohesive plot. 
Oh, and apparently Arakawa is a badass (never taking a break while pregnant, and after giving birth).


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Omolara said:


> You most DEFINITELY need to read the manga.
> The story is awesome, contains solid character development, and a cohesive plot.
> Oh, and apparently Arakawa is a badass (never taking a break while pregnant, and after giving birth).



I wonder what her pregnancy was like. Some women have really bad morning sickness and other problems....some women hardly get any of those symptoms though.

Hers might have been easier to deal with than some women but who knows.

It is still badass though, yeah.


----------



## Omolara (Jan 28, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I wonder what her pregnancy was like. Some women have really bad morning sickness and other problems....some women hardly get any of those symptoms though.
> 
> Hers might have been easier to deal with than some women but who knows.
> 
> It is still badass though, yeah.



Giving birth is still no cakewalk even for the women who have "easy" pregnancies. Then there's the baby himself. He's at the "run around like mad and touch everything" stage in development. 

I admire women who give birth since it scares the crap out of me. You can die that way.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 28, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Giving birth is still no cakewalk even for the women who have "easy" pregnancies. Then there's the baby himself. He's at the "run around like mad and touch everything" stage in development.
> 
> I admire women who give birth since it scares the crap out of me. You can die that way.



Yeah true. Giving birth is not easy at all although there are still women who have an easier time with it than others.

Giving birth does scare the crap out of me too although I still want to have kids someday. I am kind of freaked out though because I'm a pretty small female(well I'm tall but really thin) and that makes me worried that I'll have more problems giving birth although I don't really know if that's the case.


----------



## James (Jan 28, 2010)

Prowler said:


> I will, the anime is awesome.



If you do, read it from the start or a good deal earlier on. Brotherhood has cut out a lot of stuff, including an entire fight scene (Envy and Gluttony are supposed to be fighting Ling and Ranfan while Mustang is killing Lust), tons of dialogue, lots of extra character development, more Ishval flashbacks, etc. All for the sake of pacing the series really fast to seemingly keep episode count down.

But yeah, basically reading all the manga you'll find out and see tons of things skipped over in Brotherhood.


----------



## The_Black_Rose (Jan 28, 2010)

*FMA manga*

Just curious to know, but if its such a popular series, then why does it have a very small amount of chapters, unless chapters are still being released, compared to Naruto manga it only gets updated monthly.
Is this because its harder to translate, or there arent even that many japanese mangas, or the thing just got cancelled, just really curious, i wanna start reading but i dont want to get hooked and then the manga suddenly stops.
I dunno ty in advance


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 28, 2010)

It's a monthly manga. The chapters are longer and are released once per once instead of once per week.

Also, chapter count doesn't determine quality. Plenty of great mangas have short chapter counts, and plenty of awful ones have hundreds or even thousands of chapters of shit.

The manga is still ongoing (although it IS reaching the conclusion). Read it, it's one of the better shounens.


----------



## C. Hook (Jan 28, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Oh, and apparently Arakawa is a badass (never taking a break while pregnant, and after giving birth).



As someone who nearly cracked after taking care of another person's baby for only 2 months, it boggles my mind that she managed to keep up the pace after having a kid. 

Also, I feel good that the manga is ending. It's reaching its conclusion naturally, instead of continuing to fester on as a walking corpse of a franchise.

Also, just a notice by me: No two people drawn by Arakawa look the same. Despite having a very spare, 2D visual style, she manages to make even the fodder all look very different. Definitely a good quality when we have so many fodder soldiers playing such an important role.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 29, 2010)

The manga's still going on.  It releases every month, but the chapters are about 2-3 times the length of a weekly series like Naruto.  That's why there are fewer chapters.


----------



## martryn (Jan 29, 2010)

FMA is definitely a top tier manga.  More so than Naruto or Bleach. I'd rank it easily in my top 5.


----------



## Nandireya (Jan 29, 2010)

I _FINALLY_ got vols 20, 21 and 22 today...even though I've read them all already I feel it's important to support the creator...so I is a happy little Vegemiter 

So...it's almost February.  New chapter soon!


----------



## Smoke (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea dude, each chapter is huge. Right when you think you're nearing the end of it, there's like 30 more pages to go.


----------



## Shota (Jan 29, 2010)

Rivals or even better than Naruto right now, since the Naruto chapters are going nowhere today.
I also love the fact the Manga-ka is female and writes shounen >D


----------



## Vanity (Jan 29, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> It's a monthly manga. The chapters are longer and are released once per once instead of once per week.
> 
> Also, chapter count doesn't determine quality. Plenty of great mangas have short chapter counts, and plenty of awful ones have hundreds or even thousands of chapters of shit.
> 
> The manga is still ongoing (although it IS reaching the conclusion). Read it, it's one of the better shounens.



Indeed. I wonder why anyone would think that more chapters makes something better.



martryn said:


> FMA is definitely a top tier manga.  More so than Naruto or Bleach. I'd rank it easily in my top 5.



It's certainly better written, yeah. I wonder why it doesn't have as many fans as Naruto and Bleach? Or at least it seems that way.


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2010)

FMA is one of the most popular titles, I'd say because of the anime in general too.  Anime is how most people seem to really discover manga anyway, and that's how I got into FMA   Since I had seen the original anime and then later wanted to read the real thing.  

Would be nice if it was a weekly series though too in some ways, hard to wait all month for one chapter :<  And you get 40 pages less too.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> FMA is one of the most popular titles, I'd say because of the anime in general too.  Anime is how most people seem to really discover manga anyway, and that's how I got into FMA   Since I had seen the original anime and then later wanted to read the real thing.
> 
> Would be nice if it was a weekly series though too in some ways, hard to wait all month for one chapter :<  And you get 40 pages less too.



It would certainly be nice to get a chapter per week, I'm too impatient to wait that long usually.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

It is worth it though 

Just hard when there are cliffhangers ;__;  I suppose at least there is the anime though for people who really want more (and that comes out once a week I think).


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

FMA is awesome - especially Mustang


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Also a FMA fan  Nice taste in general  

Mustang has always been one of my favorites too, I think Ed has always been my main favorite though.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Think-a-likes are always boss, in this case - manga readers 

I personally always favored Mustang the most, runner-up would be Scar - epic scar, and characterization 

I haven't given Brotherhood a try though, should I watch it?


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Also a FMA fan  Nice taste in general
> 
> Mustang has always been one of my favorites too, I think Ed has always been my main favorite though.


My main favorite is Pride. 



Sen said:


> It is worth it though
> 
> Just hard when there are cliffhangers ;__;  I suppose at least there is the anime though for people who really want more (and that comes out once a week I think).



And true, but I still get impatient from time to time. 
Brotherhood comes out every week at Monday or late night Sunday, I believe.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Think-a-likes are always boss, in this case - manga readers
> 
> I personally always favored Mustang the most, runner-up would be Scar - epic scar, and characterization
> 
> I haven't given Brotherhood a try though, should I watch it?



Good point   Really awesome to see you read SAO too, it's such an unknown manga ;__;  

Yeah I ended up liking Scar a lot more lately, I didn't like him too much when I saw him in the original anime but I don't know, I think his story is sad too.  

I just do the same with most shows, which is watch the episodes that I loved in the manga   It's really good though, there is an anime subsection just for the anime if you've seen that yet.  I liked all the stuff that I did see anyway.



Vat Hayato said:


> My main favorite is Pride.
> 
> And true, but I still get impatient from time to time.
> Brotherhood comes out every week at Monday or late night Sunday, I believe.



Why Pride?   He is one of the few that I've never liked, but I've seen other people like him.  

It's easy when you just have to wait forever (or a month sometimes feels that way and then it's only 40 pages which go by so fast) ;___;  So it's translated by like Tuesday then?


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Good point   Really awesome to see you read SAO too, it's such an unknown manga ;__;
> 
> Yeah I ended up liking Scar a lot more lately, I didn't like him too much when I saw him in the original anime but I don't know, I think his story is sad too.
> 
> ...



I don't know why, I just like the little kid. 
Other than that, I like Scar and Bradley for male characters.

And yes, time does go that fast when you're reading a good manga series's new chapter.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Good point   Really awesome to see you read SAO too, it's such an unknown manga ;__;
> 
> Yeah I ended up liking Scar a lot more lately, I didn't like him too much when I saw him in the original anime but I don't know, I think his story is sad too.
> 
> I just do the same with most shows, which is watch the episodes that I loved in the manga   It's really good though, there is an anime subsection just for the anime if you've seen that yet.  I liked all the stuff that I did see anyway.



That's how we roll  

SAO is one of my personal favorites, an incredibly compelling, and effectual manga in the least - it should get a substantial amount of fandom D:

I only watched the original content quite a while ago, and I really enjoyed his revelations - along side of Mustang's characterization; boss character = boss anime 

 that's how I'll probably end up watching FMA: Brotherhood too - skimming secretively through the episodes and just wait for the badassery  

I noticed that sub-section too, but I didn't really want to post anything in it since I'm not really overly informed about it D:


----------



## Mizura (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's certainly better written, yeah. I wonder why it doesn't have as many fans as Naruto and Bleach? Or at least it seems that way.


As someone put it, the fact that it's monthly may be part of it.

I can offer two additional factors:

1. Art. The drawings are, in some ways, average. Art and battle scenes are probably all that Bleach's got: the story sucks, but damn those are some pretty and memorable character designs.

2. World design. Naruto and One Piece for example both put in much more work into creating an original and expansive world. FMA is based on medieval Europe. You won't have as many people dreaming of being in the FMA worlds or creating characters in that world. By contrast, just look at the number of original characters fanartist come up for the Naruto world.

FMA's strong point is its story-telling that's both efficient (no ridiculous amount of power-ups or fan-service) and yet complex (unlike the Shounen 3, the support cast of FMA don't all serve approximately the same role of "dragging out the manga via more unnecessary side battles." Instead, they all serve their own unique role in the current battle). But it lacks some of the extras that make people dream about the world.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> I don't know why, I just like the little kid. :hmpf
> Other than that, I like Scar and Bradley for male characters.
> 
> And yes, time does go that fast when you're reading a good manga series's new chapter. :zaru



He is pretty cute but so evil too    Reminds me of Damien   Oh I really like Wrath, not sure why though since he really does seem evil to me in general.  

Too fast sometimes, that is the nice thing about getting into manga that are almost finished, then no wait. :<



Synergy said:


> That's how we roll :LOS
> 
> SAO is one of my personal favorites, an incredibly compelling, and effectual manga in the least - it should get a substantial amount of fandom D:
> 
> ...



Exactly   There is actually a SAO thread here too, but it's often dead ;__;  Probably in part like the others were talking about, there is no real anime for it, and that is often how people discover manga.  

Typically indeed   Although manga ends up being better with teaching you a lot more about the characters, that is one huge advantage.  

That works   You can check it out, there are general questions that you could even answer based on the manga, but yeah episode discussion threads as well.  



Mizura said:


> 2. World design. Naruto and One Piece for example both put in much more work into creating an original and expansive world. FMA is based on medieval Europe. You won't have as many people dreaming of being in the FMA worlds or creating characters in that world. By contrast, just look at the number of original characters fanartist come up for the Naruto world.
> 
> FMA's strong point is its story-telling that's both efficient (no ridiculous amount of power-ups or fan-service) and yet complex (unlike the Shounen 3, the support cast of FMA don't all serve approximately the same role of "dragging out the manga via more unnecessary side battles." Instead, they all serve their own unique role in the current battle). But it lacks some of the extras that make people dream about the world.



Interesting points, although I kind of disagree about the world too, I think FMA has a pretty interesting design when it comes to the world since the idea of alchemy being real is one thing that seems so fantastic.

I'd think if anything was associated with that kind of thing, it would be the lack of pairings/fandom since with Naruto, there are practically hundreds of different pairings and things (and if you look at the FCs/threads, a lot of them do focus on pairings) that help stimulate and keep Naruto alive.  FMA kind of lacks that, although I think that is kind of nice too.  I really think that fandom can stimulate interest too, the main reason I ended up watching Naruto was due to seeing all the fanfics about it


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Exactly   There is actually a SAO thread here too, but it's often dead ;__;  Probably in part like the others were talking about, there is no real anime for it, and that is often how people discover manga.
> 
> Typically indeed   Although manga ends up being better with teaching you a lot more about the characters, that is one huge advantage.
> 
> That works   You can check it out, there are general questions that you could even answer based on the manga, but yeah episode discussion threads as well.




I remember lurking around and noticing that thread quite a while ago, but nowadays - like you said - it's buried amidst the tens, and tens of created threads 

I'll probably check the manga out then - you recommendation + me enjoying manga as blissfully as ever; it's the best pick 

Once I start it, I'll hopefully see you in that sub-forum where I'll be posting like there's no tomorrow


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> I remember lurking around and noticing that thread quite a while ago, but nowadays - like you said - it's buried amidst the tens, and tens of created threads
> 
> I'll probably check the manga out then - you recommendation + me enjoying manga as blissfully as ever; it's the best pick
> 
> Once I start it, I'll hopefully see you in that sub-forum where I'll be posting like there's no tomorrow



Perhaps I will revive it anyway   Then we can rave over that one in there  

That is true, manga are usually a lot easier in general 

And awesome   It's actually not that active though, as you can probably guess given that even the Bleach/OP subforums aren't insanely active.

FMA once won manga of the month I think though since it had a subforum for the manga for awhile.  Nice thing about the new anime is that it follows the original manga too, so you get all those characters and such, unlike the original which didn't really plan on going based on the manga at all. 

Kind of confused me when I started to read the manga and all of the sudden Wrath wasn't Pride


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> He is pretty cute but so evil too    Reminds me of Damien   Oh I really like Wrath, not sure why though since he really does seem evil to me in general.
> 
> Too fast sometimes, that is the nice thing about getting into manga that are almost finished, then no wait. :<
> 
> ...



I like Kimblee as well. Favorite female characters is Hawkeye and Olivia Mira. 

Yes, that is true, unfortunately.


----------



## Sannom (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Interesting points, although I kind of disagree about the world too, I think FMA has a pretty interesting design when it comes to the world since the idea of alchemy being real is one thing that seems so fantastic.
> 
> I'd think if anything was associated with that kind of thing, it would be the lack of pairings/fandom since with Naruto, there are practically hundreds of different pairings and things (and if you look at the FCs/threads, a lot of them do focus on pairings) that help stimulate and keep Naruto alive.  FMA kind of lacks that, although I think that is kind of nice too.  I really think that fandom can stimulate interest too, the main reason I ended up watching Naruto was due to seeing all the fanfics about it



I would disagree about the world being "medieval" (learn some history people!), more like the beginning og the 19th century. But other than that, it really isn't as engaging as the one of Naruto or One Piece, it's more realisitic and also a lot darker. Amestris is constantly in war for example...

The pairing fandoms exist in FMA, and they are really strong. But since most of the couples in FMA are canon by that point, fans keep to themselves, reassured by the smiling agreement of the "cow goddesss"  People don't like to talk about sure things, they need to speculate!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2010)

i never even found naruto's appeal that much and i never keep up or follow bleach anymore after that horribly long hueco mundo arc. the character designs are so generic and silly looking in bleach. how could you say FMA art is average compared to that ink dribble?

Naruto i've only liked in the beginning and end arcs of part 1. Never could get into the chunnin exam or sannin arcs and never liked any of part 2 so i really never could get into Naruto's appeal. I registered here because of all the up to date anime discussions and sources available. I don't think i'll ever understand Naruto's mass appeal. Its ninja world is so generic and flat as are the characters and the ninja system is never used to the full of its potential.

FMA has always been my favorite shonen manga since 2004.

EDIT: i used to prefer kishimoto's art to arakawa at first but even that's lost my appeal for naruto. I usually just read a random chapter now and then to see how far its come, to be able to discuss it with people in here when i'm in the mood to debate about some dumb shit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

Mizura said:


> As someone put it, the fact that it's monthly may be part of it.
> 
> I can offer two additional factors:
> 
> ...



1.Well, that's maybe true.Though excluding some characters, I still find Kubo's style to be sterile,lifeless compared to Arakawa's.

2.Correction,it's not medieval(that would be Berserk),rather 19th century.It's a grim,realistic world (which I like.).


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Perhaps I will revive it anyway   Then we can rave over that one in there
> 
> That is true, manga are usually a lot easier in general
> 
> ...



It has been revived 

Once I start reading a particular manga - my complete focused attention cannot be abbreviated for even a short moment, weird-ass addiction 

Inactivity = broken heart D:

That's why I kinda favored FMA back in the days when I originally started watching anime - though, as I grew consistent with anime/manga, I somewhat realized my fandonmess regarding FMA had slowly faded away. I'm most likely gonna give Brotherhood a try, and see if I can - hopefully - get into it again! 

I forgot most of the Homunculies (I bet it's not even spelled properly) D:


----------



## Cromer (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It for sure sounds like those reasons are pretty likely.
> 
> I guess weekly releases keep people hyped up on the story and characters. A lot of people get more bored when they can't keep up with the story that fast and will move on to something else and perhaps not become that much of a tard for a series unless it keeps giving them new stuff constantly.
> 
> ...



Theophrastus Bombastus von Hohenheim was the real name of natural philosopher (& alchemist) Paracelsus.

I learned that just three days ago!


----------



## Vanity (Jan 30, 2010)

Dog Rapist said:


> Theophrastus Bombastus von Hohenheim was the real name of natural philosopher (& alchemist) Paracelsus.
> 
> I learned that just three days ago!



Where was that guy from?

Von is German though....in FMA they make it Van for some reason which is the Dutch term.


----------



## Ewing4686 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm just wondering at this point whether or not the manga will finish in time for the Brotherhood series to animate the ending properly. At the rate it is progressing, it will either be really close, or they will have to end Brotherhood prematurely and then animate the ending in an OVA style release.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 30, 2010)

Ewing4686 said:


> I'm just wondering at this point whether or not the manga will finish in time for the Brotherhood series to animate the ending properly. At the rate it is progressing, it will either be really close, or they will have to end Brotherhood prematurely and then animate the ending in an OVA style release.



A lot of people are worried about that.

If the ending hasn't happened yet in the manga when the anime finishes I hope that the anime will just leave off where it is and then make a movie out of the ending when the official ending comes out in the manga.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> I like Kimblee as well. Favorite female characters is Hawkeye and Olivia Mira.
> 
> Yes, that is true, unfortunately. :para



Those are awesome ones, I love Olivia too, she is one of the things that made me pretty happy about the manga (since she hadn't been in the original anime).  So strong   A bit almost evil at times too though 



Sannom said:


> I would disagree about the world being "medieval" (learn some history people!), more like the beginning og the 19th century. But other than that, it really isn't as engaging as the one of Naruto or One Piece, it's more realisitic and also a lot darker. Amestris is constantly in war for example...
> 
> The pairing fandoms exist in FMA, and they are really strong. But since most of the couples in FMA are canon by that point, fans keep to themselves, reassured by the smiling agreement of the "cow goddesss" :laugh People don't like to talk about sure things, they need to speculate!



Yeah I still think it's very different, and when you think about it, Naruto isn't that separated from the real world like some other manga since it's still kind of based around them.  

Really?   That's kind of surprising, guess I've never gotten deep enough into the pairing aspect, but I still don't think it could be as overwhelming as Naruto.  I have yet to see something besides Harry Potter create such intense pairing debates.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah a lot of people aren't too happy with Naruto/Bleach these days, I don't know, I'm not as into it as before but still like it well enough.

I think all of the art though is very awesome, I love the FMA/Bleach/Naruto designs, it's kind of rare for me to find art that I don't like.  I used to hate OP until I started to read it   I think the one big difference that I love about FMA is how there are so many awesome women in FMA, as well as a lot of the ideas in it.  



iRob said:


> 1.Well, that's maybe true.Though excluding some characters, I still find Kubo's style to be sterile,lifeless compared to Arakawa's.
> 
> 2.Correction,it's not medieval(that would be Berserk),rather 19th century.It's a grim,realistic world (which I like.:awesome).



Yeah but not exactly too realistic, since they manage to be more advanced using alchemy in some ways.  Would be cool if that existed irl. :<



Synergy said:


> [noparse]It has been revived
> 
> Once I start reading a particular manga - my complete focused attention cannot be abbreviated for even a short moment, weird-ass addiction
> 
> ...



We should try and keep it alive for awhile, recruit more people to read it 

Yeah same here, I usually read straight through things, like with FMA I started to read it a few months ago and tried to go without stopping for the most part.  Glad I did too, it's not really that long yet either.  

I hope that you do end up liking it   Nice thing is that it follows the manga too so it would end up confusing you, that is one problem I've had with the original when I try and remember things. ;__;

Homunculus/Homuculi I think?  Basically the 7 sins if you can remember those.  Actually FMA is how I remember the 7 sins lol.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Ed is a better main character in my opinion than the main character of many other series.
> 
> Pride kind of reminds me of that kid in the Omen. :S
> 
> ...



I don't know, I definitely like how he is so much different than the general kind of design of Ichigo/Naruto/Luffy since those ones all remind me of each other on some level, and Ed is so much more original in that sense.  I think maybe Munsu from Shin Angyo Onshi might be my favorite main character of a series or Light, but Ed is definitely one of my favorites there too 

Yeah that's Damien, wonder if he was somewhat based on him 

Could be based in German kind of things, that might be why the FMA movie had that setting too (or they just wanted Nazis lol).  

I really agree with the last part, compared to the others, FMA feels rather realistic.  I guess less so as it gets a bit more crazy, but the concept of just using science and all that.



Dog Rapist said:


> Theophrastus Bombastus von Hohenheim was the real name of natural philosopher (& alchemist) Paracelsus.
> 
> I learned that just three days ago! :zaru



Nice 



Ewing4686 said:


> I'm just wondering at this point whether or not the manga will finish in time for the Brotherhood series to animate the ending properly. At the rate it is progressing, it will either be really close, or they will have to end Brotherhood prematurely and then animate the ending in an OVA style release.



I don't know, might be easier to ask in the anime subforum, but FMA feels like it will come to an end pretty soon, not sure what they'd do with the anime.  Probably better than just seasons of fillers or something.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah but not exactly too realistic, since they manage to be more advanced using alchemy in some ways.  Would be cool if that existed irl. :<



You're right.I rather meant the enviroment,the character designs(excluding the likes like Barry the Chopper for example),and people dying "pretty easily" compared to the shounen trinity. And of course the whole atmosphere is more mature,grim,raw etc(excluding the good comedic scenes of course).


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

iRob said:


> You're right.I rather meant the enviroment,the character designs(excluding the likes like Barry the Chopper for example),and people dying "pretty easily" compared to the shounen trinity. And of course the whole atmosphere is more mature,grim,raw etc(excluding the good comedic scenes of course).



Yeah that's for sure, and the war is a lot more realistic too considering all of the deaths and ideals.  Granted they just use alchemists as the powerful weapons instead of guns for the most part.  

Very serious in some ways, I like that about FMA though, with the brief comedy moments too of course   I like how Ed isn't like obsessed with eating and outrageous when he fights too, it feels a lot more real in that sense.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd say just about everything about this manga is perfect


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

No problems with it at all?  

Nothing about it makes me rage really, even if I don't always like the characters/what happens, I suppose that is one highlight of FMA.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> No problems with it at all?
> 
> Nothing about it makes me rage really, even if I don't always like the characters/what happens, I suppose that is one highlight of FMA.



Yeah I don't ALWAYS like what happens either but when you like villains obviously thinks will eventually happen to them that you don't really want.  Kind of expected though. lol.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> We should try and keep it alive for awhile, recruit more people to read it
> 
> Yeah same here, I usually read straight through things, like with FMA I started to read it a few months ago and tried to go without stopping for the most part.  Glad I did too, it's not really that long yet either.
> 
> ...



It'll take some time and effort, but definitely has a successive chance 

You totally read my mind - it's like something's forcing you to continue, the interest rises as the revelations get more intense. That's why I love decent plot inducement 

I'll definitely try though, since I did originally like FMA and it wouldn't be fair towards FMA: Brotherhood to not even give it a fair try D:

Oh yeah, the 7 sins, I knew I was off with something when I was trying to remember the plural form of Homunculus - thanks


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I don't ALWAYS like what happens either but when you like villains obviously thinks will eventually happen to them that you don't really want.  Kind of expected though. lol.



Yeah sad when there are deaths just in general too, but at the very least I think that they're still done pretty well, not in a way that makes you hate the author 



Synergy said:


> It'll take some time and effort, but definitely has a successive chance
> 
> You totally read my mind - it's like something's forcing you to continue, the interest rises as the revelations get more intense. That's why I love decent plot inducement
> 
> ...



Indeed, let's hope 

Yeah exactly  Plus if you stop for awhile, then you just end up getting spoiled too quite often, which is why I like to get caught up before even discussing things in most cases.  Plus when I start an Arc/Battle, I like to finish it right then 

Nice of you to try it, I think I will try and watch a few more episodes since I'm caught up with the manga and just waiting these days.  

Of course   Who is your favorite of them?


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

It's like an addiction that you can't stop - like sucking blood out of little children waking up all covered with blood child organs 

Definitely, might as well start sooner or later - and since I don't have anything to do tomorrow, I'll probably start then 

It's a tie between either Wrath or Greed  Yours?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 30, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah sad when there are deaths just in general too, but at the very least I think that they're still done pretty well, not in a way that makes you hate the author



Yeah it's not like that Sasuke and Deidara thing in Naruto. That just made me rage. -_-

At least none of this is poorly written.

Of course I don't like that lion guy though and I don't like Roy(disliked him even before the Envy thing though but when he caused Envy extra pain I just didn't like it). Yeah people can say Envy deserved it but since I like Envy I don't really like seeing it. LOL.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Synergy said:


> It's like an addiction that you can't stop - like sucking blood out of little children waking up all covered with blood child organs :LOS
> 
> Definitely, might as well start sooner or later - and since I don't have anything to do tomorrow, I'll probably start then :hurr
> 
> It's a tie between either Wrath or Greed :hurr Yours?



That comparison    Seems scary saying it that way  

Do you watch anime fast? 

My favorite is probably Ling-Greed, but Wrath, Envy, and Lust always appealed to me as well.  I like the original Greed too a bit, but Ling-Greed was my favorite since he just became so cool in some ways  

Ironically I really disliked Ling before he fused with greed though 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it's not like that Sasuke and Deidara thing in Naruto. That just made me rage. -_-
> 
> At least none of this is poorly written.
> 
> Of course I don't like that lion guy though and I don't like Roy(disliked him even before the Envy thing though but when he caused Envy extra pain I just didn't like it). Yeah people can say Envy deserved it but since I like Envy I don't really like seeing it. LOL.



Yeah, and almost all of the Akatsuki battles for me   So many of them made me feel like they were unfair/wrong in some way.  

But this is a lot better in that way, even if some moments are pretty sad.

 I see   I don't know, I always found Mustang kind of amusing, suppose that is one reason I liked him.  Although since Ed is usually my favorite, I had hoped that Ed would manage to beat him in that joke battle omake 

Have there been any FMA omakes lately anyway?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2010)

What year is it in the series now?  I want to say 1918 but I'm not sure.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> What year is it in the series now?  I want to say 1918 but I'm not sure.



I wonder the same thing. o_O

We can probably only speculate somewhere between 1916-1918.

It started in 1914 right?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2010)

Dunno.  Ed was born in 1899 and became a state alchemist in 1911 though.  And Hughes died in 1914.  I'm thinking its 1918 due to the war and its parallels to WWI.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

You know I never even noticed they gave you exact years   Would be interesting if it was 1918 because of the war.  

I still remember that explanation about alchemy being due to souls from people in our world in the original series or movie or something


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> That comparison    Seems scary saying it that way
> 
> Do you watch anime fast?
> 
> ...



I haz a thing with blood and little kids :33

I watch it normally, I guess  Like a couple of episodes each day - and depending on how much I like that particular anime, I can watch up till 5 episodes a day 

I watched it so long ago, I completely forgot whom Lust, and Ling was


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Dunno.  Ed was born in 1899 and became a state alchemist in 1911 though.  And Hughes died in 1914.  I'm thinking its 1918 due to the war and its parallels to WWI.



Yeah....didn't it say somewhere that Ed is at least 17 now or something? It must be at least 1916 for sure.

There are parallels to WWI? How so really?

I wonder exactly how old Kimblee was when he died and what year it was when he died...I wonder if he was born in 1884? I'm just curious since that would make him exactly 100 years older than me.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Synergy said:


> [noparse]I haz a thing with blood and little kids :33
> 
> I watch it normally, I guess  Like a couple of episodes each day - and depending on how much I like that particular anime, I can watch up till 5 episodes a day
> 
> I watched it so long ago, I completely forgot whom Lust, and Ling was [/noparse]



Scary   

That's good though, then you can watch more anime in the end since it doesn't overwhelm you.

 But you read the manga right?  Lust is the pretty girl with black hair/black outfit, Gluttony always traveled with her and missed her in the end.  In the original anime, she had this backstory about this guy being in love with her or something, but iirc we don't find out her backstory in the anime.  Or maybe I forgot it   Ling/Lin (never sure which to use) is the one of the princes of the East, with Ran Fan.  He ended up accepting Greed into his body so he'd get a Philosopher's stone.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah....didn't it say somewhere that Ed is at least 17 now or something? It must be at least 1916 for sure.
> 
> There are parallels to WWI? How so really?
> 
> I wonder exactly how old Kimblee was when he died and what year it was when he died...I wonder if he was born in 1884? I'm just curious since that would make him exactly 100 years older than me.



I assume he means the going to war thing and all of the political turmoil, but there could be more 

He must be pretty young though, probably in his 20s.  Never any age or something for him?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> He must be pretty young though, probably in his 20s.  Never any age or something for him?



Nah he must be a bit older than that....if he's still in his 20s he'd have to be at least 28 or 29 but I think he's a bit older.

The Ishval war happened 10 years ago right? He looked the same back then...he must have already been an adult then. Roy is 29 at least isn't he? Kimblee must be the same age as him or a bit older. I'd guess he's about 32 or so. I wish it was confirmed though. LOL.

30s just seems to feel the most right for him. He just looks like he's in his 30s and his style and way of carrying himself make him seem a bit older than the others.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Nah he must be a bit older than that....if he's still in his 20s he'd have to be at least 28 or 29 but I think he's a bit older.
> 
> The Ishval war happened 10 years ago right? He looked the same back then...he must have already been an adult then. Roy is 29 at least isn't he? Kimblee must be the same age as him or a bit older. I'd guess he's about 32 or so. I wish it was confirmed though. LOL.
> 
> 30s just seems to feel the most right for him. He just looks like he's in his 30s and his style and way of carrying himself make him seem a bit older than the others.



Oh yeah, I forgot that he was in the war.  So you're right, he might be in his early 30s actually, he still looks really young, but this is a manga too.  Roy must be too going by his position yeah.  There should be a FMA databook with all this info   Is there a databook of any kind yet?

That's probably right, the adults are probably around that, if they were in the war anyway.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that he was in the war.  So you're right, he might be in his early 30s actually, he still looks really young, but this is a manga too.  Roy must be too going by his position yeah.  There should be a FMA databook with all this info   Is there a databook of any kind yet?
> 
> That's probably right, the adults are probably around that, if they were in the war anyway.



I haven't heard of any FMA databook but then again I'm not the biggest FMA tard. lol. Although if there was one I probably would have heard about it from my b/f who's been into this series since 2004 or something like that.

Anyway, well it's not like people in their 30's look old.  He looks young....but he does actually look 30's to me.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I haven't heard of any FMA databook but then again I'm not the biggest FMA tard. lol. Although if there was one I probably would have heard about it from my b/f who's been into this series since 2004 or something like that.
> 
> Anyway, well it's not like people in their 30's look old.  He looks young....but he does actually look 30's to me.



Yeah suppose it would also being more known on here and we could read it, or people would reference it.  Maybe there will be one once the series finishes, would be nice to find out all those fun details 

In general no, you're right, varies a lot though since I know someone people in their 20s that look older than people in their 30s, I think it depends on many factors.  At any rate at least he was around for awhile (compared to someone much younger).


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah suppose it would also being more known on here and we could read it, or people would reference it.  Maybe there will be one once the series finishes, would be nice to find out all those fun details
> 
> In general no, you're right, varies a lot though since I know someone people in their 20s that look older than people in their 30s, I think it depends on many factors.  At any rate at least he was around for awhile (compared to someone much younger).



Yeah that's true about it varying. I just think he does look in his 30's. lol.

But yeah....I mean I quite often get mistaken for being a teen even though I'm 25. And some people my age look way older than me.


----------



## James (Jan 31, 2010)

On the discussion about what year the series is in, it's in whatever year is after the year the story started in.

So 1915 I guess if Hughes died in 1914. Ed is said several times throughout the early parts of the story to be "nearly 16", meaning little time is passing (the last time I remember it being said though is when they meet Ling). Arakawa has said his birthday is in Winter, so the early parts of the story are seemingly around the summer-autumn of that year and then Winter for the North arc I guess. The "promised day" is then said to be in the spring of the next year, so the spring following on from that winter, meaning the story is now somewhere early in 1915. 

Not much time passes in the series apart from in the flashbacks. All the stuff from Lior up until now has happened in the same year, we've just basically seen almost everything that's actually happened in that year I guess.

For the record there was a little timeskip of maybe a few months or so between chapters 83 and 84, where everyone is getting ready and planning for the "Promised day". I guess not everyone would notice though as it isn't explicity mentioned.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

^Oh I see, you follow the story so well   I guess less time has passed then it seems like.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah that's true about it varying. I just think he does look in his 30's. lol.
> 
> But yeah....I mean I quite often get mistaken for being a teen even though I'm 25. And some people my age look way older than me.



And Ed still looks so young too, hard to believe in some ways that he is 17.  Although I suppose Mei is the one that looks the youngest, but she is a bit older near Ed/Al right?


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> ^Oh I see, you follow the story so well   I guess less time has passed then it seems like.
> 
> 
> 
> And Ed still looks so young too, hard to believe in some ways that he is 17.  Although I suppose Mei is the one that looks the youngest, but she is a bit older near Ed/Al right?



Well from reading my b/f's post....I guess Ed might be a bit younger than 17 still.

Anyway, I don't know how old Mei is but yes she could be as old as Ed and Al.

The author doesn't seem that big on giving characters birthdays or saying what age they are.

Isn't Ed the only one who actually has a specific birthday given to him? I'd really like to know the birthdays of the others but I don't know if it will ever be released.

I guess Envy might not really have a birthday...unless it's just whatever day Father created him.

Kimblee would have one though. He seems kind of like an Aries to me but that's just me randomly guessing.


----------



## James (Jan 31, 2010)

Ed has only just turned 16, not close to 17 yet.

He was "nearly 16" for the early parts of the story, with Arakawa stating his birthday was in Winter. It's now spring of the next year.

For a canon indication of how much time has passed between certain story events, Ranfan's rehabilitation after losing her arm was said to have taken 6 months.. That means just over 6 months have passed between now and when her and Ling fought Bradley (Chapter 45).


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I guess those details aren't that important too, but it's always interesting to know so you can put them in perspective.  

I still think that Mei is a lot younger though, but then again guess we can't know for sure anyway.

Oh good point about the Ran Fan thing, forgot about D:  Also extremely impressive that she even managed to do that, shows how strong she is.  I think in some ways she is one of my favorites, she is so dedicated to Lin and does so much.  Although always thought she was a guy at first because of the mask iirc.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah I guess those details aren't that important too, but it's always interesting to know so you can put them in perspective.
> 
> I still think that Mei is a lot younger though, but then again guess we can't know for sure anyway.
> 
> Oh good point about the Ran Fan thing, forgot about D:  Also extremely impressive that she even managed to do that, shows how strong she is.  I think in some ways she is one of my favorites, she is so dedicated to Lin and does so much.  *Although always thought she was a guy at first because of the mask iirc.*



I think I already knew it was a girl before I read the story since I'm pretty sure I heard about her before I read it or something. It makes me wonder if I would have thought it was a guy if I didn't know before-hand.

The characters were shocked though too to find out it's a girl.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> Scary
> 
> That's good though, then you can watch more anime in the end since it doesn't overwhelm you.
> 
> But you read the manga right?  Lust is the pretty girl with black hair/black outfit, Gluttony always traveled with her and missed her in the end.  In the original anime, she had this backstory about this guy being in love with her or something, but iirc we don't find out her backstory in the anime.  Or maybe I forgot it   Ling/Lin (never sure which to use) is the one of the princes of the East, with Ran Fan.  He ended up accepting Greed into his body so he'd get a Philosopher's stone.



Scary, or awesome 

Yep, but it kinda makes me more assertive, and really interested in it - it's hard to let it off for even a bit 

Oh yeah, man, I totally forgot about those two peeps - I was really dubious as to who they exactly were - thanks for the clarification 

I thought Ling was alright before the preemptive agreement with Greed to engage into a transformation - can't say it was a bad thing, Greed turned out so badass after that 

I remember thinking Lust was pretty boss - cause she had long-ass nails


----------



## Munak (Feb 1, 2010)

Any spoilers yet?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2010)

i know what you mean KY when you say he looks like he's in his 30s. you mean he looks young but mature. 20s is young and immature looking/mature depending on the individual. 30s is young and mature looking and 40s is mature and physical appearance beginning to age.


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Any spoilers yet?



I don't think spoilers are ever this early.

This time last year chapters were generally out around the 12th of a month with spoilers available between the 8th-11th or so.

There's been some earlier spoilers and chapters recently but I wouldn't expect anything before the 6th.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 2, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> i know what you mean KY when you say he looks like he's in his 30s. you mean he looks young but mature. 20s is young and immature looking/mature depending on the individual. 30s is young and mature looking and 40s is mature and physical appearance beginning to age.



Yep that's what I mean. XD You explained it pretty well.

I just really don't think he's any younger than 30...if he is he'd have to be at least like 29. I'm positive he's older than me for sure.  (I'm 25.)


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I think I already knew it was a girl before I read the story since I'm pretty sure I heard about her before I read it or something. It makes me wonder if I would have thought it was a guy if I didn't know before-hand.
> 
> The characters were shocked though too to find out it's a girl.



Ah I see, it's hard once you know that to get it out of your mind, maybe.  She sure seemed a bit like a guy, but it was a very pleasant surprise to me to find out she was a girl, given that she is so strong and all.



Synergy said:


> [noparse]Scary, or awesome
> 
> Yep, but it kinda makes me more assertive, and really interested in it - it's hard to let it off for even a bit
> 
> ...



I suppose  

Yeah only a few anime have done that for me where I actually tried to watch them all.  I did that with the original FMA, that is the main reason I even decided to read the manga since I figured at least they had the same characters.

No problem   Hard to remember everything, I usually rely on wiki so much.  

He was pretty funny, but I still found him annoying for some reason.  Definitely badass now though   Was quite happy that he ended up being Greed's host too since he's an awesome mix of his former self as well.

Yeah she was an interesting character, I got attached to her in the original anime so that is why I still somewhat like her now.



James said:


> I don't think spoilers are ever this early.
> 
> This time last year chapters were generally out around the 12th of a month with spoilers available between the 8th-11th or so.
> 
> There's been some earlier spoilers and chapters recently but I wouldn't expect anything before the 6th.



Oh nice, new chapter on it's way somewhat soon then too


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> I suppose
> 
> Yeah only a few anime have done that for me where I actually tried to watch them all.  I did that with the original FMA, that is the main reason I even decided to read the manga since I figured at least they had the same characters.
> 
> ...



You know it's awesome D:

It seems I gotta give both the animated version, and the manga a try - it's hopefully gonna be awesome, most likely will 

Two mixes of opposites attract - in this case, make the completed characterization even more boss 

She had everything, the looks, the personality, the power - it was like an upgraded wonder-woman only more deceiving


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Synergy said:


> You know it's awesome D:
> 
> It seems I gotta give both the animated version, and the manga a try - it's hopefully gonna be awesome, most likely will
> 
> ...



Sometimes  

Yeah I watched one of the other episodes today, pretty good really.  I don't know, I still prefer manga but every now and then it's nice to see how the character's voices sound as well as how they look (especially since half the time the hair color ends up being different or something from my imagination, that has happened so often to me lol).

Exactly.  I wonder what will happen to Ling though after Greed is extracted?  Will he die too do you think?  Since in Wrath's case, it seems like there is no real separation possibility there at all (although it's a bit different, but I assume he is the closest to being like Greed).

Deceiving and evil   Although I think she wasn't too bad really, it's a pity that she died so early. :[


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 3, 2010)

Sooooo, spoilers should be out in a few days?


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 3, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Sooooo, spoilers should be out in a few days?



I believe so, we should also expect Chapter 104 sometime next week or the week after that.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thing is...Greed and Ling mantain seperate personalities and presumably Ling still has his soul in there someplace amongst all the others inside of Greed's stone.

Wrath just has the one soul, presumably inside his stone (though even he doesn't know whose it is), hence no regeneration and just the one personality.

I'm of the opinion that _in time _Greedling would end up like Wrath, but the way things currently stand, the 'Greed' personality could die and the 'Ling' personality might yet be saved. Seperating them would more than likely end in Ling's death, but perhaps Greed might do one selfless thing in the end - give his life to save Lings.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Yay for a new chapter 



Gaelek_13 said:


> Thing is...Greed and Ling mantain seperate personalities and presumably Ling still has his soul in there someplace amongst all the others inside of Greed's stone.
> 
> Wrath just has the one soul, presumably inside his stone (though even he doesn't know whose it is), hence no regeneration and just the one personality.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that _in time _Greedling would end up like Wrath, but the way things currently stand, the 'Greed' personality could die and the 'Ling' personality might yet be saved. Seperating them would more than likely end in Ling's death, but perhaps Greed might do one selfless thing in the end - give his life to save Lings.



Yeah that makes more sense, plus it would probably take a lot longer like with Wrath (plus Wrath didn't really seem to be a person like with Greed beforehand).  And that would be a pretty nice way for him to go, really sad too though D:  But I'd like that I think, since it goes against all he stands for


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

wonder is scar will die or live and go back with his people?


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 3, 2010)

NAM said:


> wonder is scar will die or live and go back with his people?



It'd be epic if both Scar and Bradley fought to the death.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 3, 2010)

NAM said:


> wonder is scar will die or live and go back with his people?



I don't really think Scar is one of the characters that will die. I guess it's hard to say though. It's possible that the author might have him die doing a noble thing.

Scar did a lot of bad stuff in the past in the name of revenge. So he might end up dying with honor now doing something right but who knows.

I wonder if he'd really finish Wrath off though or not? He's had a change of heart about a lot of things. I wonder if he'd still directly kill someone like he used to even though Wrath is obviously a lot more of a bad guy than other people he's killed before.

By the way....remember how Scar still tried to kill Kimblee for what Kimblee did to him? (Of course Kimblee was attacking him again). I wonder if he'd still try to kill Kimblee if Kimblee had a wife and kids or something and Scar saw them. Of course if Kimblee's still trying to kill him I guess he would still kill him. I dunno.  It's just a random thing I wonder about.

I do think there's a reason why villains never or rarely have kids in stories(at least from what I'm familiar with). It's because we'd feel more bad about them dying if they did or something.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't really think Scar is one of the characters that will die. I guess it's hard to say though. It's possible that the author might have him die doing a noble thing.
> 
> Scar did a lot of bad stuff in the past in the name of revenge. So he might end up dying with honor now doing something right but who knows.
> 
> ...



good point never thought about it that way. he did do a lot of bad things maybe he will be redeemed or die a noble death.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 3, 2010)

NAM said:


> good point never thought about it that way. he did do a lot of bad things maybe he will be redeemed or die a noble death.



Yeah it's true...authors do try to make it so we don't feel sorry for villains.

Basically by not giving them children so we don't feel bad for their kids when their dad dies and also things like not showing them to feel as much pain as other characters.

An example of the pain thing would be....remember when Kimblee got impaled with that pole? We never really saw him feeling in a lot of pain from that. On the other hand though, chapters later Ed gets impaled with a pole in the side in the same location as Kimblee. We see Ed in a lot of pain, which makes a lot of people mad at Kimblee for hurting him.

When Kimblee got impaled he was like all badass and taking it, not showing much pain because if we saw him wincing a lot and crying out in pain....even though he's a villain we might kind of be like "Ah man he's in a lot of pain there." and feel kind of bad for him.

I know I feel bad for anyone who's in a lot of pain no matter if they're bad or not....it's just a natural reaction for me to feel badly for someone in distress.

The author did seem to make us feel rather sorry for Envy though with how he was crying and really upset like that near the end.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it's true...authors do try to make it so we don't feel sorry for villains.
> 
> Basically by not giving them children so we don't feel bad for their kids when their dad dies and also things like not showing them to feel as much pain as other characters.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with this, Envy's death too was sad for me.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 4, 2010)

Vat Hayato said:


> I have to agree with this, Envy's death too was sad for me.



Are you an Envy fan though? Sometimes I wonder if I was just sad because I like him.


----------



## cloudy (Feb 4, 2010)

Has the new chapter been translated yet?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 4, 2010)

Somehow i still expect Scar to die. It just seems fitting for him...


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2010)

^ I'm 50-50 on that actually,but it would be fitting indeed.

@Cloudy 
New chapter? There weren't even spoilers(not like I read them). It's usually around the 7th or later when it comes out,right?


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 4, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ I'm 50-50 on that actually,but it would be fitting indeed.
> 
> @Cloudy
> New chapter? There weren't even spoilers(not like I read them). It's usually around the 7th or later when it comes out,right?


Somewhere near that, more or less.



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Are you an Envy fan though? Sometimes I wonder if I was just sad because I like him.


I'm somewhat of an Envy fan.


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah that's a good point, I suppose they rarely want us to feel sympathy for the villains, but in some ways I prefer when you do learn more about them since otherwise you are just making them like demons when obviously there are reasons that they are that way.

But I think Scar would still try and kill someone he saw as bad despite their family, since technically Wrath has a wife who is human and all.  

Not sure if I want Scar to live, I've come to like him quite a bit but then again if he did die and it was done well, then I think it would be very memorable in that sense.


----------



## blux (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _104 RAW_


----------



## blux (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _104 RAW part 2_


----------



## blux (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _104 RAW part 3_


----------



## blux (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _104 RAW last part_ 








Sorry for the quadruple posts


----------



## KidTony (Feb 6, 2010)

WTF just happened


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit!!!!
Did everyone just die????


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 6, 2010)

UJIHIPKHDKLBNMJVBHJYVHJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I feel like crying, because that was just epic... + epic sad 

*Spoiler*: __ 




WINRY!!!!! 
Damn, all those people... 
The last page = WTF! 

I WANT CHAPTER 105 NOW!


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2010)

Damn i need to lay down for a moment after seeing the spoilers


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 6, 2010)

Well then.....


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy &##@!

Fucking brilliant chapter... Just epic... wow....

Now, I'm going to calm down


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Damn i need to lay down for a moment after seeing the spoilers



Me too *breath breath*  This was just epic!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Me too *breath breath*  This was just epic!


My mind feels like its raped but somehow in a good way.
I don,t think any manga that i read this month had this epic feeling to it


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Father has found a fitting vessel the soulless body of Alphonse Elric. Remember what the Body told the soul when the soul refused to take the body back.

The Dead


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Alex Armstrong
Winry Rockbell
Tim Marcoh
Oliva Armstrong
Heymans Breda
Denney Brosh
Maria Ross
Sheska
Vato Falman
Kain Fury
Jean Havon




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yoki
Lan Fan
Rose
Pinako


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy fuck


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 6, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that realy Alphonse body???
I can,t read japanese but it looks more like a younger Hohenheim.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 6, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Father has found a fitting vessel the soulless body of Alphonse Elric. Remember what the Body told the soul when the soul refused to take the body back.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Dosent look lik Al :/
I think it's a mix of Ed,Al,Izumi,Hohenheim and Roy


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's 100% younger Hohenheim... Al looks differently


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Oops guess I jumped the gun on al's body but it looked like him


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 6, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPENED



Like we say down South they aint there no More


*Spoiler*: __ 



Armestis Population is Gone
Lior is Gone
Briggs is Gone

And any other Country where Sloth had been digging through is gone


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Though all of those who died will abviously come back to life.


----------



## liborek3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Though all of those who died will abviously come back to life.



Arakawa isn't Kishimoto


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Which one of the Elrics just became a philosopher's stone?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

This isn't one of them rose colored happily ever after moments


*Spoiler*: __ 



1/2 the Main and 75% of the supporting cast just gone wiped out


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 6, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> Arakawa isn't Kishimoto




*Spoiler*: __ 



Chould not make sense, if they did not. If father dies, maybe thier soul's will get back to thier orginal bodys.. 

I hope so...


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy shit                   .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks like Arakawa is ready to wrap this baby up and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



any and all characters
inside the sphere or got sucked into it are and may still be alive


 beyond that well they be fucked.


----------



## geG (Feb 6, 2010)

For fuck's sake Hellrasinbrasin, spoiler tag your posts >_>


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Geg'll they be wrapped with bacon and eggs. Its not like I'm posting them in the Tv shows thread I figured cart blonch with Manga thread as long as its not being posted in Tv thread


----------



## Muk (Feb 6, 2010)

holy shit!

can't wait for the translation


----------



## Vanity (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Whatever just happened was crazy. o_O

It looks like the same thing that happened in Xerxes is happening now.

I wonder how the characters will get out of this.

It's hard to gather everything that just happened without a translation. lol.


----------



## Litho (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm not gonna look at the spoilers !


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



H-holy shit. I just sat in awe for about 5 minutes.


----------



## James (Feb 6, 2010)

Mider T said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of the Elrics just became a philosopher's stone?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing like that happened at all, what the heck are you reading? That's Father in a much younger body.

Anyway this chapter is beyond all expectations of how crazy I thought the end would get. 52 chapters of pure, unfiltered "HOLY FUCKING SHIT".

The anime seriously better be able to animate all of this and not break off right at the end.

Seems Father was just using the regular human transmutation circle and the "other" one must be what will end up being used to reverse the process and return everyone's souls back from Father into everyone across the country (sadly almost 100% likely to happen I think, a bit too predictable)


----------



## Felix (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy crap
What the fuck did I just saw...
I'm seriously...

No seriously. What


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, whatever Homunculus has planned, it isn't quite done yet. Those 5 are still alive afterall and well, i doubt they were really needed for _what has happened so far._


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's a theory what if those 5 are replacing the 5 Homunculus
that were destroyed.


----------



## KBL (Feb 6, 2010)

lol, i don't have words...


 WTF


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Think about it Father only had 3 surving Homunculus until this chapter now assuming that Wrath is lost that leaves Pride and Greed what better punishment than for those who have seen The Gate then to be turned into
Homunculus for their folly.


----------



## hehey (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy shit on a fuck sandwich!!!!!


----------



## Vanity (Feb 6, 2010)

James said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




52 chapters? Don't you mean pages? XD



Anyway....yeah it is Father in a younger form but I wonder why? Did he copy Ed's form or what is he doing now?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Father has created a Physical Form for himself and I don't think its a rehash of Hoenhime so Its a Tangible being now. The 50 Million dollar question is: are those within the sphere going to have to do the reverse of what they would do against Father now that he has intigrated them into himself.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 6, 2010)

Quick Translation


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING LORD GOD IN HEAVEN WHAT THE HELL HAS FATHER DONE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

EPIC SPOILER PREDICTIONS FOR CHAPTER 105


*Spoiler*: __ 





5

4

3

2

1

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

ITS A LINE GUARD


----------



## Nimander (Feb 6, 2010)

Next chapter March 12!!!!

I can't wait that long.  When will this awesome climax end?!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 6, 2010)

Next episode of Fringe April 1st Why Can't we skip the Olypics



But on bright noahte a Live Action FMA is in the works from what I heard on the boards


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 7, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Next episode of Fringe April 1st Why Can't we skip the Olypics
> 
> 
> 
> But on bright noahte a Live Action FMA is in the works from what I heard on the boards



the mention of any anime in live action makes me shudder.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Next chapter March 12!!!!
> 
> I can't wait that long.  When will this awesome climax end?!



That's what she said.  

And by she I mean Arakawa.  When the real life man who inspired Father in the manga stuck it in her pooper.

Like that.

Yeah.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 7, 2010)

:amazed Holy...what the...WOW!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 7, 2010)

Off all mangas, this one NEED a happy ending!


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 7, 2010)

The solution to this problem is simple time control alchemy


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 7, 2010)

Jesus! What the fuck have i been missing?!!


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 7, 2010)

Arakawa showing us why she has to have the best shonen manga out now.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 7, 2010)

I was fine her take no prisoners, brook no compromise style of writing but this just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 7, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Next episode of Fringe April 1st Why Can't we skip the Olypics
> 
> 
> 
> But on bright noahte a Live Action FMA is in the works from what I heard on the boards



o_O WTF.

I doubt it would be good though....even though it'd be FMA. I just find it hard to believe that a live action of pretty much any anime could actually be good.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 7, 2010)

Waiting until 14th Marts is hard...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> o_O WTF.
> 
> I doubt it would be good though....even though it'd be FMA. I just find it hard to believe that a live action of pretty much any anime could actually be good.



James Camerons Avatar was good and it was animated


----------



## Vanity (Feb 7, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> James Camerons Avatar was good and it was animated



Yeah well a ton of money was spent on that movie. I really don't think anyone would spend that much on a live action anime movie.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah well a ton of money was spent on that movie. I really don't think anyone would spend that much on a live action anime movie.



Warner Bros is for its Cowboy Bebop Project once the script has been retooled.


----------



## James (Feb 7, 2010)

I have heard that the Live Action Death Note is good but I've yet to see it for myself to verify.

I've seen the movie "Casshern" which is pretty decent, though it's still a bit cheesy effects wise.

With FMA it's hard to imagine them doing the transmutations in real life in a believable way without it looking kind of stupid.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 7, 2010)

Well look at the FX for Fantasy films like Lord of the Rings and Potter. But back on topic I'm guessing Fullmetal Alchemist will have a total run of 26 Volumes what you think


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 7, 2010)

Ugh not liking the NGE feel im getting from raw.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 7, 2010)

James said:


> I have heard that the Live Action Death Note is good but I've yet to see it for myself to verify.
> 
> I've seen the movie "Casshern" which is pretty decent, though it's still a bit cheesy effects wise.
> 
> With FMA it's hard to imagine them doing the transmutations in real life in a believable way without it looking kind of stupid.



Death Note is an easier one to do in Live Action though. The characters all mostly look pretty normal(aside from the Shinigami) and there aren't any crazy moves really.

I never saw it though either.....and I for sure won't ever watch that Dragonball Live Action one.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't like the sound of FMA as Live action.. 
Damint, when is the scranlation out?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2010)

whoa epic chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone was killed wonder if who will sacrifice themselves to save everyone. fathers new body looks like an older ed. 




they will ruin it if they make a live action FMA movie.  the death note movie was good but i think it will be harder to make a FMA movie with that alchemy.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New chapter was incredible, everyone died!

Father looks more like a young Hohenheim to me, but still, what does he want to achieve with this? He already was incredible rape and immortal, what's more to gain?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 8, 2010)

What chapter?!


----------



## Intus Legere (Feb 8, 2010)

That's why I love FMA. Talk about imprevisible.


----------



## MasterChick (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy shit!!!! 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Everyone really died!!


----------



## Bleach (Feb 8, 2010)

James said:


> I have heard that the Live Action Death Note is good but I've yet to see it for myself to verify.
> 
> I've seen the movie "Casshern" which is pretty decent, though it's still a bit cheesy effects wise.
> 
> With FMA it's hard to imagine them doing the transmutations in real life in a believable way without it looking kind of stupid.



Death note doesn't have as much cinematics as DNA. Only thing is probably ryun but he's not that bad. I saw the movie and it was decent I guess. Live action fma would be harder and should
not be made by an amateur.


----------



## James (Feb 8, 2010)

MasterChick said:


> Holy shit!!!!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It means nothing though as they definitely will all come back to life.

It's impossible to bring back someone from the dead in FMA whose soul no longer exists in this world. 

In this case though, everyone's soul still exists within Father and they also still have bodies to return to (unlike the people of Xerxes, who have nothing to return to). 

As long as their souls aren't used up by Father regenerating/using alchemy, then as long as Hohenheim or others reverse the nation-wide transmutation somehow, everyone's soul will likely be returned to their bodies. None of them are truly dead, just like Al their soul is in a different place than it should be.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

Read Here


----------



## @lk3mizt (Feb 9, 2010)

OH MY GOD


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 9, 2010)

Great epic chapter, i can't believe Father actually succeed with his plan, now how are they going to fight a god?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone else find it suspicious that 1) May somehow survived, despite not being a sacrifice or being in the center of the circle, and 2) that the Gate of Truth opened in every single one of the sacrifices?

What is it that made May immune to Father's ritual, when every single other person in the country was sucked in?  Like so many have theorized, Rentanjutsu is going to play a huge part in taking Father down; this chapter proved it to me without a doubt.

Also, the reason why Father was so far ahead of everyone else, at least by my understanding, was because, where everyone else saw the Gate of Truth and came out scarred, but much the same, Father saw the Gate of Truth and absorbed all the knowledge he found in there.  As a Philosopher's Stone, he alone had the ability to retain all that knowledge within himself.

And lastly, the difference between what Father did in Xerxes and what he did now was merely the difference in the scope of the knowledge.  In Xerxes, Father fashioned for himself a vessel capable of holding the sum of human knowledge.  With the ritual in this chapter, Father fashioned for himself a vessel capable of holding the world's, and with his absorption of "God", possibly the universe's knowledge as well.  Freakin' scary, no?

With all of this laid down, random theory time follows (i.e., may be a bit of a tl;dr).  Please feel free to point out any holes in my theory, but this is how I think it's going to go down.

I think that, with this second opening of the Gate for all the sacrifices, this time they will all be able to retain the vast store of human knowledge they find beyond.  Though they won't necessarily have Father's ability to bypass equivalent exchange, they will all be as "smart", for lack of a better term, as he was.

I think that Izumi, Al, Ed and Mustang will have to do battle with Father, or at the very least stall him.  While this would've been impossible to do before, with all four of them having the knowledge of the Truth accessible to them, they will be able to do much more than they ever were before.

Hohenheim and May on the other hand, will be stuck doing the real work.  They will be charged with changing the Amestris transmutation circle to the reverse one we all know will be the key to their victory.  Whatever it was the Ishvalans were doing will also come into play, as it will make their work easier for them.

May will be responsible for doing the alchemy from a distance, a process we all know Rentanjutsu is capable of doing.  Hohenheim, through virtue of the Gate opening in him, will be the "energy source", for lack of a better term, for May's Rentanjutsu.


----------



## Mort (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm personally shocked.  Hell of a twist! But man, it finally happened.  Its felt like ages since the manga has been dragging it out.


----------



## Evul Overload (Feb 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Anyone else find it suspicious that 1) May somehow survived, despite not being a sacrifice or being in the center of the circle, and 2) that the Gate of Truth opened in every single one of the sacrifices?
> 
> What is it that made May immune to Father's ritual, when every single other person in the country was sucked in?  Like so many have theorized, Rentanjutsu is going to play a huge part in taking Father down; this chapter proved it to me without a doubt.
> 
> ...



/a/ is lurking here, too...

Anyway, nice theory. I hope we can see some explanations in the next chapter.


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> /a/ is lurking here, too...
> 
> Anyway, nice theory. I hope we can see some explanations in the next chapter.





*I* posted that theory on /a/, my friend.  Compare the times between them and you'll see that this one preceded it.


----------



## ~K+ (Feb 9, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Ugh not liking the NGE feel im getting from raw.



Same, not the not liking it bit, but definitely feeling some NGE here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm also thinking young Hohenheim instead of older Ed.




I still want to know why his physical appearance ages but Hohenheim's doesn't though.

Progress finally! After a few chapters of fights that didn't really progress. And wow.


----------



## Blade (Feb 9, 2010)

question


*Spoiler*: __ 



How the hell they are gonna beat Father now?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

Dark Emperor said:


> question
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



^Points to theory on the previous page.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, Father's plan of actually opening the gate was successful. Let's see how in the world they plan on taking on someone with that kind of power.


----------



## reji12 (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



there gonna use eastern alchemy probably


----------



## hussamb (Feb 9, 2010)

am i the only one who think that father is having AL body now?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2010)

The hardest kind of villain to defeat is one whose plans you don't understand.

I mean, what?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The hardest kind of villain to defeat is one whose plans you don't understand.
> 
> I mean, what?



I explained things on the previous page.

What Father did in Xerxes was use the people of that country to make a vessel for himself capable of containing the Truth beyond the gate, i.e. the sum of all human knowledge.  It seems like it takes a certain type of body to be able to do this, since we've seen multiple people see the truth beyond the Gate, yet never comprehend it.

What Father did this time was, using the sacrifices, basically blown the Gate of Truth wide open and, using the souls of the citizens of Amestris, used it to open the Gate of Truth for the world.  In contrast with the gate opened in Xerxes, this gate contained all the knowledge of the entire world.

Then, using the knowledge he found within the Gate of Truth for the World, he summoned "God" down and opened what I call the Gate of Truth for the Universe, taking all the knowledge contained in existence within himself and for all intents and purposes, becoming "God".


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 9, 2010)

I just read the Chapter 104, this was epic. I didn't though Father would really succeed in his plan, what a giant twist.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, was the chapter released?


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Wait, was the chapter released?



Yeah, I have the link one or two pages back where you can read it online.


----------



## seastone (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah being a god is great for Father but what can he do not that he couldn't before? Father could transmute without moving, what is going to top that. that wouldn't be overkill for our heroes?

Also has it been explained why father previous homunculus form was superior to the human body he created?


----------



## Deviate (Feb 9, 2010)

Holy shit, newest release blew me away....


----------



## Nimander (Feb 9, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Yeah being a god is great for Father but what can he do not that he couldn't before? Father could transmute without moving, what is going to top that. that wouldn't be overkill for our heroes?
> 
> Also has it been explained why father previous homunculus form was superior to the human body he created?



Who knows that his new powers herald?  Perhaps with the vast knowledge of the universe contained within him, Father can now shift and change reality completely to his liking.

Or, he could've just done it for shits and giggles, or IOW, just because he could.  Either way, I fully expect his abilities to be on a completely different level than they were before.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 9, 2010)

So why were all the bodies still there?
IIRC, when the whole Xerxes thing happened, not even bodies remained.

Because the bodies are still there and the souls are all in Father's body, all the people will be back most likely.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Yeah, I have the link one or two pages back where you can read it online.



Geez, i'm really behind. Gonna check it out tonight, thanks.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2010)

So, he absorbed _God_?

God as in the demiurge that created the world?

Seems a bit powerful for him to just absorb like that, I dunno.

How are they ever going to beat Father now, anyhow?


----------



## Felix (Feb 9, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So why were all the bodies still there?
> IIRC, when the whole Xerxes thing happened, not even bodies remained.
> 
> Because the bodies are still there and the souls are all in Father's body, all the people will be back most likely.



The bodies were all there from what I remember
The anime also depicted them there


----------



## Muk (Feb 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Who knows that his new powers herald?  Perhaps with the vast knowledge of the universe contained within him, Father can now shift and change reality completely to his liking.
> 
> Or, he could've just done it for shits and giggles, or IOW, just because he could.  Either way, I fully expect his abilities to be on a completely different level than they were before.



if i remember correctly the limit of old farther was that he could only create a fake gate of truth within gluttony 

now with gods power he maybe able to create a real gate of truth to his own liking any time he wants to


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy hell! He actually absorbed god?


Haxx mode.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 9, 2010)

Only bad thing in this chapter is that its been done like 1000 times. Well it looks intresting to see how they will defeat father.
I don?t if it was mentioned in fma. I think that all those dead people souls are in that Philosopher's stone and they will bring them back from there.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 9, 2010)

Felix said:


> The bodies were all there from what I remember
> The anime also depicted them there



Ahh, i see. Thought Arakawa messed up for a sec, but she just can't


----------



## Felix (Feb 9, 2010)

I really think someone will end up dying. Because Father will start fighting the Alchemists, and for that he must use souls to do their bidding.

Just watch when they revive everyone and notice some stayed dead. It's bound to happen


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2010)

next chapter should be epic wonder what new abilities father gained with his new body.


----------



## seastone (Feb 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Who knows that his new powers herald?  Perhaps with the vast knowledge of the universe contained within him, Father* can now shift and change reality completely to his liking*.
> 
> Or, he could've just done it for shits and giggles, or IOW, just because he could.  Either way, I fully expect his abilities to be on a completely different level than they were before.



That is what I mean if he has god-like power, he can crush the group with ease. 

Or what would be even more awesome if to prove his power over the "truth", he restores the sacrifices to normal.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 9, 2010)

I understand the bodies still be there, the meat wasn't necessary just the souls. May survived because she was in the center, she didn't need to be in the alchemy center (I think considering what happened would have killed her). In fact I think that is why the captured general was freaking out. 

So what rank is FMA in the battle dome now ^_^.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 9, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> So what rank is FMA in the battle dome now ^_^.



Country-sized Father could take out all of Naruto and Bleach by putting his foot down hard, so above those two. Father's molecular deconstruction was haxx even before, and Kimblee's PS-enhanced block busting too, but this is one hell of a step-up. 

The only real thing I see to take him down in One Piece is a combination of Enel's Raigou, Ace's Entei, Whitebeard quaking, Aokiji freezing, Asgard Moria attacking, basically all its powerful attacks combined.

I'm not entirely sure about what he can do to them in their logia forms, though.

Well, at OP level. Likely above. 

I wait eagerly for Father's feats next chapter


----------



## T4R0K (Feb 9, 2010)

Who else thought "Is there gonna be some dude with weird coming out of nowhere And split Father in 9 pieces ?". 

When the giant Father appeared, I immediately thought of an other manga...


----------



## Lycanthropy (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm scared


----------



## The Imp (Feb 9, 2010)

Father could kill all of these guys with the snap of a finger. It'll be interesting to see how Arakawa deals with situation.

Also Greed has been very underwhelming as of late.


----------



## the box (Feb 9, 2010)

scar..............is badass


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> Father could kill all of these guys with the snap of a finger. It'll be interesting to see how Arakawa deals with situation.
> 
> Also Greed has been very underwhelming as of late.



If Father could be killed as easily as Greed's botched attempt this week there wouldn't be a problem.

Unfortunately, the trick Greed tried wouldn't even keep an _ordinary_ Homunculus down for long, let alone Father....

Also - what the hell's up with Pride? Has his regeneration gone to pot with the forced transmutation with Mustang, or is he actually _dying_?


----------



## getumbuck (Feb 9, 2010)

Let’s see the line up for the final battle is Ed, Al, Izumi, Mustang (blind), Hohenheim, Mei, Greed/Lin and Scar vs Wrath (mortally injured) Pride (apparently falling apart) and “God” 


talk about an epic turn of events.


btw: was I the only one who laughed his ass off when Ed headbutt Pride


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 9, 2010)

Let me think...Just how the FUCK would Ed and his group manage to defeat that father? A beast who even sealed a "GOD" inside himself!

Great chapter, especially when Ed gave that little brat a nice headbutt!

Now, everyone, what can you do against a God??


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 9, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Let me think...Just how the FUCK would Ed and his group manage to defeat that father? A beast who even sealed a "GOD" inside himself!
> 
> Great chapter, especially when Ed gave that little brat a nice headbutt!
> 
> Now, everyone, what can you do against a God??



Become a atheist.

What can you do?
Do the impossible, see the invisible...--


----------



## Ewing4686 (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems to me that their only trump card left is whatever the Ishbalans were working on going around to different areas of the country, possibly some sort of modification to the circle that Father created. I dunno, but at this point it seems that everything has come together and it's the final showdown with Father.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 9, 2010)

Lycanthropy said:


> I'm scared



Me too. 
Hopes that Arakawa will do some magic next chapter!


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 9, 2010)

hussamb said:


> am i the only one who think that father is having AL body now?



Seconded..

It looks awfully lot like Al's body

I think that might be trhe ket to this all as the bodyt already said that he is waitin on his original soul..

Watch the body reject father and thus make an opportunity for the good guys to win


----------



## Vanity (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh wow I never thought about that....yeah maybe he has Al's body right now. o_o

I did think it looked a bit like Ed....if he's got Al's body that would explain it.

Interesting twist if it's true.

It does look more like Hohenheim's younger self though.


----------



## TicoTico (Feb 9, 2010)

Giant country-sized Father is some epic shitz.

This chapter really felt depressing. Of course, we know they're all gonna make it somehow[/denial], but if this wasn't a shounen... I'd be shitting my pants right now.

Really looking forward to what's gonna happen next!


----------



## Ziko (Feb 9, 2010)

That was so awesome!

Damn FMA and it's stupid monthly release... I'm not sure if I can wait that long


----------



## Bender (Feb 9, 2010)

Is there a word to define the godliness of Father?......... 

Cuz it feels like there's no word in the english dictionary to describe how epic him taking the souls of god and the entire world.


----------



## cloudy (Feb 9, 2010)

hussamb said:


> am i the only one who think that father is having AL body now?



Nice catch, it's certainly possible.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Feb 9, 2010)

HOLY..........SHIT!


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2010)

Greed is awesome, that is all.

But not really...if this is supposed to represent WWI, I can't wait to see WWII.  Wonder why Father took Ed's form though.


----------



## pixelnick (Feb 9, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Is there a word to define the godliness of Father?.........
> 
> Cuz it feels like there's no word in the english dictionary to describe how epic him taking the souls of god and the entire world.



father actually succeeding in taking all the human souls was epic enough..but when he took Gods soul, thats when i went WHAT?!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2010)

Why do i get this feeling in the pit of my stomach that no ones coming back from this alive?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't.  If everyone dies, nobody is dead.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 9, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Greed is awesome, that is all.
> 
> But not really...if this is supposed to represent WWI, I can't wait to see WWII.  Wonder why Father took Ed's form though.



Greed is always awesome.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 9, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFUUU.. this chapter was awesome Father taking God?s soul and everybody dying


----------



## Munak (Feb 9, 2010)

Shit. That didn't happen. Bad guys don't WINNNN!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2010)

Father now undoubtedly has knowledge of Rentanjutsu.

And oh yeah, guess who's coming to save the day?
Shamo
That's right. The Armstrong family!


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2010)

this was totally expected. in every damn story, the viillian gets the desired upgrade and then weak good guys somehow win the battle. but it will be interesting to see how hohenheim is gonna act.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 10, 2010)

This is beyond a desired upgrade. This is a villain absorbing *GOD*!


----------



## geminis (Feb 10, 2010)

HOLY SHIT FUCK !!!!!! I DID NOT SEE THAT COMING BLIND SIDED ME SOMETHING FIERCE ..... THIS IS MORE EPIC THAN THE LATEST ONE PIECE CHAP


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 10, 2010)

Chapter is too epic to describe... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



What happens next!?


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 10, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Father now undoubtedly has knowledge of Rentanjutsu.
> 
> And oh yeah, guess who's coming to save the day?
> Shamo
> That's right. The Armstrong family!



It turns out that the Armstrong Family knew completely of Father's plans and arranged a "vacation" to Xing, where they in fact began learning Xingese Alchemy to find a way to stop Father. While doing so, they meet May's people and Lin's people. The three combines into one main group and will come to save the day in the next chapter.


----------



## geminis (Feb 10, 2010)

^ that would be great...nice throw-back tie in if thats the case.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2010)

that would be awesome. too bad alex and his sister are dead now too.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Finally read the chapter 

I don't know, I don't think that they are truly gone yet since they are still inside of him right?  Technically they could maybe be returned to normal.

Very unexpected at any rate though.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Feb 10, 2010)

God.

He absorbed God.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

That just seems so insane


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Father now undoubtedly has knowledge of Rentanjutsu.
> 
> And oh yeah, guess who's coming to save the day?
> Shamo
> That's right. The Armstrong family!



Catherine VS Father


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 10, 2010)

I just read the chapter. My mind is blown. I need some time to process this much mindscrew.

Father absorbed the God of the FMA universe.

Everybody's dead, Dave. 

Winry: " Ed..."


----------



## Mat?icha (Feb 10, 2010)

just because mangaka desided not to reveal father's goal doenst make this very special. we all knew he was gonna activate that circle and do something with it, so we now know what was his true purpose and he did it. in big scale, this is similar to aizen's goal (i think it will happen), mirako's goal (from 666satan), and any other manga. villian always gets what they want.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome manga ever!!! :WOW 

I think FMA holds its own title. Sure, it's not mass marketed as Naruto, but it has its followers, publicity, etc., and awesome story plot to follow. Keeps me on the edge of my seat!!! 

Hiromu Arakawa is such an awesome mangaka! She definately knows how to make an original story and characters!!!

Personally, I like FMA better than Naruto XD


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, i'd like to see anyone saying they think Naruto is a better manga than FMA.
Not. Even. Comparable.



Brian said:


> Catherine VS Father



Catherine lifts up a piano with one hand and asks Father: "You may have absorbed God, but can you do this? "


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 10, 2010)

Symphony #9 Crushing Father Suite Armstrong Edition


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 10, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> Awesome manga ever!!! :WOW
> 
> I think FMA holds its own title. Sure, it's not mass marketed as Naruto, but it has its followers, publicity, etc., and awesome story plot to follow. Keeps me on the edge of my seat!!!
> 
> ...



might have something to do with it coming out once a month instead of weekly, but it's definitely a better manga than naruto and bleach(well alot of manga are better than bleach). 


Just read the chapter, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



don't understand why the sacrifices are still alive?  And Hohenheim still did something before hand to alter the circle, hope we get to find out next chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2010)

Technically everything is still reversible lets think for a moment here.

1) It's possible to attach souls to objects, and logically to return them to their original body.
2) You can't bring the dead back to life.
2.1) That is only because their souls are not found in the gate and therefore can't be reclaimed by alchemy.
3) By the strict definition of death in FMA no one is dead yet. They are merely inside     Father.
4) Father is the Truth/God now.
5) Father needs to use the souls powers to keep God in him.

With these things we can infer that all the main cast has to do is incapacitate Father without exhausting all his lives and allow Truth to break free (to really necessary but probably for the best) . Then they must do the pain stacking process of putting everybody's soul back into their bodies before they start to rot.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 10, 2010)

Also I call Pride being turned into some uber Homunculus that fights the group for about a Chapter while Father starts reshaping the world.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

maybe fathers new body was indeed al's real body. wonder how he will be defeated and how is everyone going to be brought back to life.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2010)

Way I figured it, the more souls Father has, the more youthful he'll look (his body is a carbon copy of Hohenheim's)

That's why he grew so old in comparison to Hohenheim. He used much more of his stone than the other, plus there's also that thing that he supposedly feeds Amestris entire alchemy system.

Pretty damn epic chapter, wonder what the Father is capable nowt since that, you know, he absorbed fucking god.


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

Father is gonna be used in the OBD for a long time (if he show also the powers he supposed to have)just damn


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 10, 2010)

MunchKing said:


> Winry: " Ed..."



Damn, that craked me up too. So sad!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Feb 10, 2010)

I cried like a baby, man. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I mean, it really seems like they're all dead for real this time. It is possible that they will be able to return to they're bodies, as someone already pointed out. Is that likely? That would really be a low blow.

It took me a minute to actually think 'Wow, ALL OF THEM.' 

Even if they are all dead, I could never hate this series. srsly.




And yes, Greed was badass. You gotta love Greed.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New Chapter_ 



If everyone died in the end, I don't know how I'd feel.  I think I'd still like the manga overall, but it would be so sad. D:

I wonder how they can even try and fight him now though.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 10, 2010)

If everyone dies, FMA's plot chould die too. Many of the characthers are needed for the plot.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler tag just in case :hurr_ 



Well I meant if this is the end of the manga, then it would be a weird way to end it with all of them dying.  I mean they can't really continue with only those 5 and a couple of others I'd think if none of the others were brought back to life.  Or I guess I can't imagine that happening.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It would be pretty depressing if all the people that just died stay dead. It would be a sad end to the manga. 

I mean Winry was one of those people along with Hughes' wife and kid.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Feb 10, 2010)

HOLY ****!  Wow, three of my favorite ongoing mangas (crossgame, one piece,fma)  have just had some ridiculously good chapters.  However FMA proves why its the best shonen out there right now with this chapter here.

I think a good sign with a story is when you literally have NO idea how its going to end.  I'm mean, i'm hoping that all returns to normal in fma, but its still going to be one crazy ride figuring how they could achieve that.

PS: did anyone really think father would make it this far?


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

^I didn't think he'd go so far as in what he did this chapter, but I figured he'd be the final villain since there aren't really any other ones that fit there.  

But yeah, I really agree there, it's always kind of surprising and very interesting too.  

Are we supposed to use spoiler tags now that it's released?  Not really sure how it works with threads.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah it would, I can't really imagine it ending that way though.  I assume they will be revived after the new version of Father is killed.  Not sure how they will accomplish that. 

At first when he was reaching towards the new gate, I thought he'd die or get something taken from him since that's how it usually works, would be a nice twist


----------



## T7 Bateman (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sad to see all those people die but I guess in the end there will be a way to bring them back. Great chapter. Father is going to be hard as hell to take down now. I can't wait to see how they are going to do it.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _wait a minute..._ 



why is may alive?

she wasnt in the circle


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: _wait a minute..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



plotshield?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 10, 2010)

Enough with the spoilers, people.



Tenacious Lee said:


> *Spoiler*: _wait a minute..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same reason Pride and Greed were still alive. The inside of Father's abode was safe.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 10, 2010)

^ What he said. I thought that part was obvious.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

it was sad when winry died and called out ed's name.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 10, 2010)

That part didn't effect me as much as the rest of you I guess.


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 10, 2010)

Interesting chapter to say the least. Didn't expect to see Father absorbing the FMA God. I seriously have no idea how anyone is going to beat him now without some major BS, even before this transformation he could easily defeat anyone now it's ridiculous overkill. I'm thinking that those inside the circle with Father will also get some power boost (similar to what happened with Hohenheim).


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 10, 2010)

geminis said:


> ^ that would be great...nice throw-back tie in if thats the case.


Indeed, that would have been an epic twist. 



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> that would be awesome. too bad alex and his sister are dead now too.


Catherine becomes temporary replacement for the two and shows off her awesome strength and secret sword-skill abilities.


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2010)

They will use logical fallacies to kill God


----------



## geminis (Feb 10, 2010)

No manga I've read so far can compare to this shit is the ELITE....maybe Vagabond but not even.


----------



## Kasai (Feb 10, 2010)

Epic chapter was epic.

Having said that, I'm now more certain than ever that this will come into play as a reversal. Could be that all they needed to know was the location of the center; now that they do, it could be as simple as getting either May or Hohenheim there to activate their own circle. I'd be very surprised if this ISN'T where Arakawa is going with this, especially considering this page.

Honestly, a straight-up fight with Father at this point is suicide, not to mention you'd be risking the lives of everyone he's absorbed. An indirect conflict would make more sense: keep Father occupied long enough to get one of the Rentanjutsu users to the center.


----------



## Pipe (Feb 10, 2010)

Kasai said:


> Epic chapter was epic.
> 
> Having said that, I'm now more certain than ever that this will come into play as a reversal. Could be that all they needed to know was the location of the center; now that they do, it could be as simple as getting either May or Hohenheim there to activate their own circle. I'd be very surprised if this ISN'T where Arakawa is going with this, especially considering this page.
> 
> Honestly, a straight-up fight with Father at this point is suicide, not to mention you'd be risking the lives of everyone he's absorbed. An indirect conflict would make more sense: keep Father occupied long enough to get one of the Rentanjutsu users to the center.



you know maybe you are right and maybe the thing that the ishbalans did is the key to defeat father or at least to turn everything back to normal


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

ed and al will probably defeat father somehow


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Feb 11, 2010)

Kasai said:


> Epic chapter was epic.
> 
> Having said that, I'm now more certain than ever that this will come into play as a reversal. Could be that all they needed to know was the location of the center; now that they do, it could be as simple as getting either May or Hohenheim there to activate their own circle. I'd be very surprised if this ISN'T where Arakawa is going with this, especially considering this page.
> 
> Honestly, a straight-up fight with Father at this point is suicide, not to mention you'd be risking the lives of everyone he's absorbed. An indirect conflict would make more sense: keep Father occupied long enough to get one of the Rentanjutsu users to the center.



I was actually thinking the same thing.
I' ll have my review of the chapter later.going to bed now lolz


----------



## Munak (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm going for Father getting a God-induced "indigestion". 

At this point I'm throwing nonsensical theories. FMA is just that hard to predict. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, anyone thinks Father Prime looks like Alphonse? If that were the case, Al will probably get his body back in the best condition instead of the malnourished one he met at the gate.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 11, 2010)

What episode of the anime (not brotherhood) does it stop following the manga?


----------



## jux (Feb 11, 2010)

I...itjust....it...the....oh my god. This has got to be the biggest and the best chapter that has actually delivered that I have read...since....forever. 
I seriously lack coherency, Akawara is a genius....of all things I did not see this coming...once...at all.....



NAM said:


> it was sad when winry died and called out ed's name.





Aldo Raine said:


> That part didn't effect me as much as the rest of you I guess.



Didn't really affect me either. I mean what about Al?!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm thinking they're keeping May alive for a reason, I'm very much going with the prediction that Xing alchemy is going to be put in effect which will somehow reverse everything that's happened after Father is defeated.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Feb 11, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> I'm going for Father getting a God-induced "indigestion".
> 
> At this point I'm throwing nonsensical theories. FMA is just that hard to predict.
> 
> ...



Al becomes Hoeheim MK II, but with *much more lives*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey wait, does Al still have that Philosopher's Stone he got from Heinkel?


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> I'm going for Father getting a God-induced "indigestion".
> 
> At this point I'm throwing nonsensical theories. FMA is just that hard to predict.
> 
> ...



Prime Father looks like more with a young Hohenheim also it could be good the suggestion you made


----------



## Felix (Feb 11, 2010)

I really think it's Al's body but all buffed and stuff


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sort of hard to call whose body it looks like, really, but I'm calling _Hoenheim's younger self_, mostly because Al currently has no form and Ed is too short (LOL).


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 11, 2010)

Well he did have Hoenheim's body to begin with, so it's most likely still Hoenheim's, but just younger.

It looks too old to be Ed's body, and Al's body looked too sickly for it to be his. But to be fair both Ed and Al look _alot_ like their dad, so it might as well be the same body for all 3.  Al has the most unique look, but that's because I picture him with shorter hair like when he was a kid.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 11, 2010)

Father was lucky Yoki wasn't in his abode otherwise shit would be going down


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 11, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Hey wait, does Al still have that Philosopher's Stone he got from Heinkel?



Oh that's right, I almust forgot that!
I'm 99 % sure it's Hoenheim's younger self. 



jux said:


> Didn't really affect me either. I mean what about Al?!



I think the reason why she called only Ed's, is because Ed said he chould stop promise day. 
Not like she don't care for Al. Maybe because she have higher hopes for Ed, because he is the oldest of the three.

Ed is like a adult looking after 2 kids. Lol


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Feb 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Enough with the spoilers, people.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason Pride and Greed were still alive. The inside of Father's abode was safe.



yeah but when he did this in Xerxes the emperor was standing just outside the circle(just like May) and he was killed.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no clue wtf is going on but I like it


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah it's getting pretty intense 

So do you think Father will have more powers now too?  I wonder what they will be, or what else he can do, or if it's just like a more extreme version of his previous strength (which already seemed pretty strong).


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 12, 2010)

I still wonder what the "sacrifices" were for... and what Father intends to do now.


----------



## Sannom (Feb 12, 2010)

The sacrifices contained "knowledge" from the Door that Father actually used as energy to open the planet's Door.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 12, 2010)

I expected...something you know...from either hohenheim or Ed...something but they were total no-shows.


----------



## Zorokiller (Feb 12, 2010)

Hohenheim perhaps, but what the hell could Ed do? 
He's really nothing special, and that is what makes this series awesome, you have no true hax characters with amazing powerups.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 12, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Hohenheim perhaps, but what the hell could Ed do?
> He's really nothing special, and that is what makes this series awesome, you have no true hax characters with amazing powerups.



Don't underestimate the shrimp.


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

Kind of surprising that they are all alive if they were sacrifices though, that's one thing that I didn't really expect.


----------



## DragonTiger (Feb 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



God's gonna reject Father's body, allowing for everybody else to beat him. 




It's the only way I can see them winning, and it fits in with the "don't mess with higher powers" theme that's the basis for the story.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 13, 2010)

When Father says to Greed "Your desires mirror my own." does that mean that Father still has all of those feelings that he tried to get rid of?

You know how he cast out his Envy, Lust, Greed, etc....when he says they mirror his own, does that mean that he still feels those things though? I thought he got rid of those emotions by casting them out and making them homunculi.


----------



## Dillinger (Feb 13, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> When Father says to Greed "Your desires mirror my own." does that mean that Father still has all of those feelings that he tried to get rid of?
> 
> You know how he cast out his Envy, Lust, Greed, etc....when he says they mirror his own, does that mean that he still feels those things though? I thought he got rid of those emotions by casting them out and making them homunculi.



Maybe he means that they mirror what his own desires _were_. But it's kind of confusing, so i'm not completely sure.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 13, 2010)

Aldo Raine said:


> Maybe he means that they mirror what his own desires _were_. But it's kind of confusing, so i'm not completely sure.



It seems more like he's talking about how he feels now though. He wants the world all to himself too obviously and is saying that how Greed feels mirrors how he feels.....meaning that he currently feels the same way as Greed, it seems.


----------



## James (Feb 13, 2010)

I guess maybe it represents that you can't rid yourself of those emotions completely, no matter how hard you try a little always remains. 

Father is clearly immensly greedy because of the excessive desires he has. Since he only casts off his emotions so he can reach his goals I guess he leaves enough greed within himself that he still retains his desire to become the perfect being.

It's hard to figure out exactly how it works but I guess Greed is one feeling especially that no one can ever truly rid themselves of as in the FMA universe, Greed himself says every single desire is a form of Greed in itself so you'd have to desire absolutely nothing at all to have no Greed.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 13, 2010)

James said:


> I guess maybe it represents that you can't rid yourself of those emotions completely, no matter how hard you try a little always remains.
> 
> Father is clearly immensly greedy because of the excessive desires he has. Since he only casts off his emotions so he can reach his goals I guess he leaves enough greed within himself that he still retains his desire to become the perfect being.
> 
> It's hard to figure out exactly how it works but I guess Greed is one feeling especially that no one can ever truly rid themselves of as in the FMA universe, Greed himself says every single desire is a form of Greed in itself so you'd have to desire absolutely nothing at all to have no Greed.



Well I know it's true that Envy and Greed are definitly linked because how can you Envy something without Greed? Because you obviously Envy things when you WANT them...Envy someone when you WANT to be like them or want something or another. So it's a lot like Greed in a way just that instead of just wanting it you hate the people who have what you want I guess.

Envy is kind of like a more insecure form of Greed too I guess. Since if you Envy what someone else has it means you probably don't feel too good about yourself/where you stand.


----------



## Daryoon (Feb 13, 2010)

My thoughts on this chapter can be summed up as follows:


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 14, 2010)

I was thinking about something. Hohenheim have been traveled alot. Maybe he's been making a other circle around the conutry?


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 14, 2010)

Just read the latest chapter.

Mind. is blown.


----------



## Vanity (Feb 14, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I was thinking about something. Hohenheim have been traveled alot. Maybe he's been making a other circle around the conutry?



Perhaps. I mean he seemed to know what Father was planning so he could have done something that would counter it.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 14, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> yeah but when he did this in Xerxes the emperor was standing just outside the circle(just like May) and he was killed.


Different circle.  The fact that the results are not the same (five extra cardinal points were used by the "Sacrifices", and a much larger Gate was opened) suggests that the safe radius is correspondingly larger.


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

So just to make sure I know what's going on, the only people that are still alive are the sacrifices and the others in that room?  Well and I suppose people outside of the giant circle.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 14, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I was thinking about something. Hohenheim have been traveled alot. Maybe he's been making a other circle around the conutry?



That might be true and it sounds like FMA


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

What would his circle do exactly since Father has already opened the gate though?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

maybe Hohenheim has some sort of a back up plan that he made on the event father succeeded. also maybe he will transfer his abilities into ED to make him stronger to beat father


----------



## Jugger (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> What would his circle do exactly since Father has already opened the gate though?



Set all those people?s soul free from philosopher's stone.


----------



## Munak (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyways, how do you all suppose the ones absorbed by Father will be saved from this? If they were turned into philosopher's stones, is there any chance they can be returned?


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Jugger said:


> Set all those people?s soul free from philosopher's stone.



I suppose, that or if they defeat Father (which they'd probably need to do first anyway I'd assume), then maybe they could just use his circle 



NAM said:


> maybe Hohenheim has some sort of a back up plan that he made on the event father succeeded. also maybe he will transfer his abilities into ED to make him stronger to beat father



Yeah maybe, that or I could see him somehow helping the others.



Megatonton said:


> Anyways, how do you all suppose the ones absorbed by Father will be saved from this? If they were turned into philosopher's stones, is there any chance they can be returned?



I assume once he is defeated, maybe they're released?


----------



## GodOfAzure (Feb 15, 2010)

I assume since their bodies were still left behind, unlike the first time Homunculus did this, that something may have went astray which brings me to what an earlier member said about Hohenheim creating a "counter" transmutation circle doesn't seem so far out there.  The one month wait is killer though!


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah since you saw their bodies that makes sense.  And yeah, at least it's not too far away though, a couple more weeks


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Shit just got real.


----------



## Munak (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah since you saw their bodies that makes sense.  And yeah, at least it's not too far away though, a couple more weeks



No, no, they may already be dead by then.



Waiting is such a pain.


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't imagine everyone dying though   That would be such a twist.  Granted not sure if they are dead or just lacking their souls (?) though.


----------



## Daryoon (Feb 15, 2010)

You'd think, you'd know, with it being revealed so close to the end, that Scar's "power to reconstruct" might play a role in all this...


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 15, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Anyways, how do you all suppose the ones absorbed by Father will be saved from this? If they were turned into philosopher's stones, is there any chance they can be returned?


There's a slight implication of such.  Back when Gluttony "swallowed" Ed, Ling and Envy and they were attempting to escape by opening the Gate, Envy mentions how Ed shouldn't consider the souls in his Philosopher's Stone as people because their bodies has long since disappeared, and they only exist as pure energy in the form of the stone itself...

...granted, that's not exactly _verifying_ that everything could be returned to normal, but at the very least it makes the possibility, no matter how slight, exist.  Hohenheim's half of the Xerxes population that comprises his "stone"/body still exist as separate personalities.


----------



## James (Feb 15, 2010)

Sen said:


> I can't imagine everyone dying though   That would be such a twist.  Granted not sure if they are dead or just lacking their souls (?) though.



A person is dead in the FMA universe when their soul has died/passed on/left the world. If the soul has a body to return to then I'd still consider them alive and they can be ressurected as long as their soul can be returned to the body before it decays.

When a soul no longer exists in the world though, the person can't be brought back, regardless of whether their body is still intact or not. 

So yeah the souls contained within Father just need to be returned to their bodies, no one has died.

Technically the people of Xerxes still live on too within Father, Hohenheim and the Homonculus but they have no bodies to return to so they can never be truly alive again.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 16, 2010)

NAM said:


> maybe Hohenheim has some sort of a back up plan that he made on the event father succeeded. also maybe he will transfer his abilities into ED to make him stronger to beat father



Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 90, Page Three. 
------
Hohenheim says that he had a countermeasure just in case Father succeeds in his plan, but he'd prefer to just stop him before he can.


----------



## John (Feb 16, 2010)

Father looked like he could've been an angel from Evangelion this chapter.


----------



## Satori katsu (Feb 18, 2010)

The last chapter was so epic my heart almost exploded and I almost died. It was amazing! I wasn't expecting all of that to happen this chapter, I was expecting more fighting. Man this is going to be a great ending to the manga. I hope it gets even more emotional and awesome than the anime.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 21, 2010)

hey guys i started reading fma one week ago and now im at chapter 84 , the one where pride eats gluttony so please dont spoil me with other stuf, so can someone tell me if they said why mrs bradley never told anyone or didnt freak out that her son always looks like he's 5 even after so many years.


----------



## Litho (Feb 21, 2010)

A few chapters later it is revealed that he "never looks 5 years older or younger than his current age". So he's able to grow within certain limits. So now it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Refused (Feb 21, 2010)

Started reading this week and I have already read every chapter out there. I have spent so much time this week reading it, but man this is a really amazing manga. Cannot wait until the next chapter comes out!


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, already caught up in one week?   Awesome though  

Who are your favorite characters?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 21, 2010)

So i caught up with the manga and i have some subjects that i want to discuss with you guys, i think they may have already been discussed but i want to hear your opinions, so:

1. why is everyone saying this manga is ending, i mean, sure it may look like it but i don't think so, like father's power may be instable and hohenhaim (sp?) may kill him then we can like get a fastforward 6 months in the future and the new ruler of the xing empire may decide to attack aemstris because he would think it's weakened after this whole thing and we all saw how good the warriors from there are and they are more than capable to defeat or kill any alchemist ninja style.

2. Imo i dont think its a good idea for ed and al to get their body and limbs back,cuz i think that will weaken them. I mean al is a good fighter mainly because of his metal body and ed is always reckless when he attacks with his arm and someone will cut it off at some point. What do you think?

3. does anyone think that there are people that can control only elements out there, like let's say fire or water, but are isoled or very far from aemstris so no one actually knows about them 

4. who do you think is the creator, or whatever his name is, the guy that taught alchemy to everyone, i think he may play a role later in the manga, like he's immortal and he's just traveling around the world or something like that, that's my theory at least.

5. why didn't anyone think of tatooing they hands just like scar did so that they won't be obligated to put their hands together to do alchemy.

6. what was the point of making an immortal army, if he has the power and knowledge of god?

sorry if my post is too long but i want to hear your opinions about all these topics that were in my mind after i finished reading the manga.


----------



## Refused (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep its quite sad, but no work or sixth form today so I just sat around reading haha. Started at c59 today   I both amaze and scare myself sometimes. 

Riza Hawkeye & Roy Mustang are probably my favourite characters. I really like their chemistry! Pretty much every character I think is really well written. Even the antagonists have me getting sad when they're killed off because they were really awesome too 

Makes me a bit sad that it only comes out once every month!


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> So i caught up with the manga and i have some subjects that i want to discuss with you guys, i think they may have already been discussed but i want to hear your opinions, so:
> 
> 1. why is everyone saying this manga is ending, i mean, sure it may look like it but i don't think so, like father's power may be instable and hohenhaim (sp?) may kill him then we can like get a fastforward 6 months in the future and the new ruler of the xing empire may decide to attack aemstris because he would think it's weakened after this whole thing and we all saw how good the warriors from there are and they are more than capable to defeat or kill any alchemist ninja style.



Well to start out with the first, I think that it seems like it's coming to end because I can't really see any main villains after this arc.  However you're right, it's possible that the author has a whole new arc planned for after this part, which would be awesome but I'd be worried too since sometimes manga can go a bit downhill in comparison to ending shorter.  



> 2. Imo i dont think its a good idea for ed and al to get their body and limbs back,cuz i think that will weaken them. I mean al is a good fighter mainly because of his metal body and ed is always reckless when he attacks with his arm and someone will cut it off at some point. What do you think?



I think that Ed is fine as he is, but Al is essentially without a human body. He can't eat, sleep, feel, etc, basically that seems like a terrible existence unless your sole goal is to be a good fighter, so I hope that he can get his body back.  



> 3. does anyone think that there are people that can control only elements out there, like let's say fire or water, but are isoled or very far from aemstris so no one actually knows about them



You mean like how Roy can control fire for the most part?  I think that there are surely some others with powers like that. 


> 4. who do you think is the creator, or whatever his name is, the guy that taught alchemy to everyone, i think he may play a role later in the manga, like he's immortal and he's just traveling around the world or something like that, that's my theory at least.



I don't know, that's kind of possible, I never really thought too much about that myself.  Would be awesome to see that person, but perhaps it was like here with normal sciences.



> 5. why didn't anyone think of tatooing they hands just like scar did so that they won't be obligated to put their hands together to do alchemy.



I don't think it works that easily   Although isn't that what Kimblee did?  I'm not sure though since if you can do that, it makes sure you have powers with you always.  One of the more FMA-knowledgeable people will hopefully answer this 


> 6. what was the point of making an immortal army, if he has the power and knowledge of god?



More power I guess   I think the army was to help him get to that stage though, and probably to help rule over people.



dantastic said:


> Yep its quite sad, but no work or sixth form today so I just sat around reading haha. Started at c59 today   I both amaze and scare myself sometimes.
> 
> Riza Hawkeye & Roy Mustang are probably my favourite characters. I really like their chemistry! Pretty much every character I think is really well written. Even the antagonists have me getting sad when they're killed off because they were really awesome too
> 
> Makes me a bit sad that it only comes out once every month!



Not at all   I managed to read a few manga pretty soon, I do the same thing where I read them in large chunks   Although downside is that I usually still have school ;__;

I love them too   Especially how they have so many connections. And yeah, I really liked Greed and I like Wrath too. :<  

Indeed   At least we get 40 pages, but still, would be nice if it was weekly ;__;


----------



## Refused (Feb 21, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> So i caught up with the manga and i have some subjects that i want to discuss with you guys, i think they may have already been discussed but i want to hear your opinions, so:
> 
> 1. why is everyone saying this manga is ending, i mean, sure it may look like it but i don't think so, like father's power may be instable and hohenhaim (sp?) may kill him then we can like get a fastforward 6 months in the future and the new ruler of the xing empire may decide to attack aemstris because he would think it's weakened after this whole thing and we all saw how good the warriors from there are and they are more than capable to defeat or kill any alchemist ninja style.
> 
> ...



Well so far the past 103 chapters have all contributed to the same "plotline". So it could be possible for more to follow after this one, but at the same time its doubtful. I think the series will end with Al getting his body back, and from what it looks like, it is very possible that this could happen soon which would mean the end.

Also I think the creator you are referring to is the "Philosopher from the East" or something. And I think he is actually Father. He taught the Amestrians alchemy originally using the power of tectonic plates beneath the earths crust. I think that this is false information and Father, under the guise of the philosopher, taught the Amestrians to use this power beneath the earth's crust when it is really Father's power being used (since he is underground and everything). Or maybe some other kind of power, but it is most likely some sort of power given to the people by Father judging by two facts - a) "There is something strange about this country's alchemy", which is said by Scar's brother, and is repeated in a way by Mei Chan who doesn't believe its the earth's power. And b) Father can stop people from using this kind of alchemy 



Sen said:


> Not at all   I managed to read a few manga pretty soon, I do the same thing where I read them in large chunks   Although downside is that I usually still have school ;__;
> 
> I love them too   Especially how they have so many connections. And yeah, I really liked Greed and I like Wrath too. :<
> 
> Indeed   At least we get 40 pages, but still, would be nice if it was weekly ;__;



I need more manga :'( Already read Naruto, Death Note and some of Berserk and Bleach. Wouldn't mind something else to read while I wait for new chapters  Anything you could reccomend? I have tried reading One Piece before and I couldn't really get into it, I wasn't that fond of the setting or the art style haha.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

dantastic said:


> I need more manga :'( Already read Naruto, Death Note and some of Berserk and Bleach. Wouldn't mind something else to read while I wait for new chapters  Anything you could reccomend? I have tried reading One Piece before and I couldn't really get into it, I wasn't that fond of the setting or the art style haha.



Oh yeah, the one from the East, I remember reading about that now.  

No   I was about to recommend One Piece 

Have you thought of trying Liar Game? It's kind of like Death Note in some ways, it's about a lot of games and instead of dying if you don't win, you essentially get in heavy debt.  It's only at 102 chapters and I love it really, probably my first to recommend to any Death Note fans too 

If you are looking for something more like shounen, I'd try Hunter x Hunter or Katekyo Hitamn Reborn, I enjoyed both of those 

I'd recommend something like Full Metal Alchemist, but you know I honestly can't think of anything that would remind me of it.  Since it's not really the typical shounen like the big 3 at all, and it's not really psychological.  Hmm, I'll have to think about that.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 21, 2010)

dantastic said:


> Also I think the creator you are referring to is the "Philosopher from the East" or something. And I think he is actually Father. He taught the Amestrians alchemy originally using the power of tectonic plates beneath the earths crust. I think that this is false information and Father, under the guise of the philosopher, taught the Amestrians to use this power beneath the earth's crust when it is really Father's power being used (since he is underground and everything). Or maybe some other kind of power, but it is most likely some sort of power given to the people by Father judging by two facts - a) "There is something strange about this country's alchemy", which is said by Scar's brother, and is repeated in a way by Mei Chan who doesn't believe its the earth's power. And b) Father can stop people from using this kind of alchemy



Didn't hohenhaim's master use alchemy before father was created, and why would father cross the desert to teach the people from xing how to use medecinal alchemy, I mean it doesn't really make sense and I guess that if he actually did that, somebody would have made drawings or something with him, because he was pretty important for their coutry's history and mei or lin would have recognized him wouldn't they?


----------



## Omolara (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought that Hohenheim was the Philosopher from the West and Father the Philosopher from the East.
It makes sense that Father himself is the source of Amestrian alchemy, and for Hohenheim to have gone to Xing. Actually, didn't we see him in or near Xing during a flashback?
Xerxes was the origin of Alchemy apparently, and only Father and Hohopapa survived its destruction. 

All the people of Xing know is that the legend passed down through history says that the Philosopher had golden hair and eyes. There may not actually be a drawing, which makes sense if you consider the ancient civilizations of our world. 
The representations that we see today come from older people's take on certain figures.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I think there was someone that passed it down to them though


----------



## Sannom (Feb 22, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> 1. why is everyone saying this manga is ending, i mean, sure it may look like it but i don't think so, like father's power may be instable and hohenhaim (sp?) may kill him then we can like get a fastforward 6 months in the future and the new ruler of the xing empire may decide to attack aemstris because he would think it's weakened after this whole thing and we all saw how good the warriors from there are and they are more than capable to defeat or kill any alchemist ninja style.



First, communications between Amestris and Xing are so scarce that I don't believe Xing's emperor would know anything of Amestris' predicament before it was too late. Second, there is a freaking giant desert between Amestris and Xing. That a few travelers, with the help of knowledgeable people, could reach the other hand is perfectly possible. But a full army, slowed down by its sheer size and all the logistic associated? Nah, they would lose half of their number before even reaching the border 



c3zz4rr said:


> 2. Imo i dont think its a good idea for ed and al to get their body and limbs back,cuz i think that will weaken them. I mean al is a good fighter mainly because of his metal body and ed is always reckless when he attacks with his arm and someone will cut it off at some point. What do you think?



They won't live a life as dangerous as they are right now when they get their bodies back. They aren't warriors who seek fighting and battles everywhere they go, they just want a chance to get back to a more normal life. The loss of some of their fighting capacities are inconsequential to them in the long run.



c3zz4rr said:


> 3. does anyone think that there are people that can control only elements out there, like let's say fire or water, but are isoled or very far from aemstris so no one actually knows about them



You mean some kind of magician that can control only elements, kinda like the Benders in Avatar? Nah, doubt it. The closest we have to those are the chimeras, who have powers that are hard-wired in their genes with no need for science and knowledge to use, and those are human-engineered.



c3zz4rr said:


> 4. who do you think is the creator, or whatever his name is, the guy that taught alchemy to everyone, i think he may play a role later in the manga, like he's immortal and he's just traveling around the world or something like that, that's my theory at least.



Father is probably the one who taught the people of Amestris, Hohenheim taught the people of Xing. They have legends out there that the one who taught them alchemy was a man with golden hair and eyes, and we've seen recently that Hohenheim was picked up by a Xing's caravan after leaving Xerxes.



c3zz4rr said:


> 5. why didn't anyone think of tatooing they hands just like scar did so that they won't be obligated to put their hands together to do alchemy.



Scar's alchemy is special. No alchemist found a way to create tatoos that would enable them to transmute everyting, they always focus on a more specific area of knowledge, Scar's brother is the only one who found a way by mixing his knowledge of western and eastern alchemy. In the same way, nearly no alchemist was ever able to specifically stop at destruction, while Scar's brother completely separated the two processes.



c3zz4rr said:


> 6. what was the point of making an immortal army, if he has the power and knowledge of god?



The immortal army wasn't for Father's use, it was just something to bait the generals into going along with his plan.


----------



## Refused (Feb 22, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh yeah, the one from the East, I remember reading about that now.
> 
> No   I was about to recommend One Piece
> 
> ...



I think I will definitely look into Liar Game (sounds like my kind of manga) and Hunter x Hunter, as I've heard a lot of good things about it. As for One Piece, honestly I might come back some day and suddenly like it and think its amazing, I have been known to do this with albums all of the time 

I am actually reading Love Hina at the moment  Someone I know sent me the link, and I actually like it. Never really thought it would be my type of manga haha, but I am branching out a bit! Even if it is to a romantic comedy with random bits of nudity  I think next time I might try a more sophisticated romcom, if such a thing exists 



Omolara said:


> I thought that Hohenheim was the Philosopher from the West and Father the Philosopher from the East.
> It makes sense that Father himself is the source of Amestrian alchemy, and for Hohenheim to have gone to Xing. Actually, didn't we see him in or near Xing during a flashback?
> Xerxes was the origin of Alchemy apparently, and only Father and Hohopapa survived its destruction.
> 
> ...



Yeah this is what I thought. 



Sen said:


> I think there was someone that passed it down to them though



Well I think Hohenheim mostly learned alchemy from father when he was in that flask, and Father probably knew alchemy anyway because of his origins. But there where a lot of alchemists in Xerxes some of which made father, I would find it odd if they didn't come into the story at some point, like as a flashback to explain how he was created.


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

time seems so long for 105 chapter


----------



## ~K+ (Feb 24, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> 1. why is everyone saying this manga is ending, i mean, sure it may look like it but i don't think so, like father's power may be instable and hohenhaim (sp?) may kill him then we can like get a fastforward 6 months in the future and the new ruler of the xing empire may decide to attack aemstris because he would think it's weakened after this whole thing and we all saw how good the warriors from there are and they are more than capable to defeat or kill any alchemist ninja style.



Because Arakawa herself said that we were entering the final arc in the comments section of Volume 21, so everything will be wrapped up in this arc and that will be it.


----------



## Ziko (Feb 24, 2010)

And I like that, because I hate it when mangas last for freaking ever!


----------



## c3zz4rr (Feb 24, 2010)

Ziko said:


> And I like that, because I hate it when mangas last for freaking ever!



Well we have to disagree there, I on the contrary like manga that are longer even though they aren't as good as before, simply because once I'm hooked to something I won't let go (* waits for someone to make a naruto joke, so i can lay the smack on them   *)



~K+ said:


> Because Arakawa herself said that we were entering the final arc in the comments section of Volume 21, so everything will be wrapped up in this arc and that will be it.



whoa... now that's a bummer, I never knew that but I still hope she continues the manga


----------



## Kira-chan (Feb 24, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> whoa... now that's a bummer, I never knew that but I still hope she continues the manga


There's also the new anime, which is supposedly going to cover the manga right to the end.  That would be impossible if it doesn't end in the next few chapters.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kira-chan said:


> There's also the new anime, which is supposedly going to cover the manga right to the end.  That would be impossible if it doesn't end in the next few chapters.



It's going to end in like two chapters it seems.

However, I've never really encountered a situation in a manga like this before.

I mean everyone is like dead , how are they going to beat father, and if they do then what? Seems like a lot of unanswered questions, and endless possibilities.

It will either end soon with cliff-hangers left, or idk...lol



Vat Hayato said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 90, Page Three.
> ------
> Hohenheim says that he had a countermeasure just in case Father succeeds in his plan, but he'd prefer to just stop him before he can.



Um not really, Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 279 Translated

He says he has a counter if he activates it, but well we all saw what happened. We don't even know his _exact _plan, it keeps changing. No one knows what's going to happen next.

P.S Did anyone notice that Fathers new body is Al's...


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Feb 26, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Lol, i'd like to see anyone saying they think Naruto is a better manga than FMA.
> Not. Even. Comparable.



Oh the Irony.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 26, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> P.S Did anyone notice that Fathers new body is Al's...



No it's not. It's a younger version of Hohenheim.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 26, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Oh the Irony.



Shut up 
If i could change my name, it would be Fullmetal Squid or something 

EDIT: Ooh, or Fullsquid Alchemist


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2010)

14th days to go, before the new chapter is out in Japan..


----------



## E (Mar 1, 2010)

hopefully the next chapter isnt another trolling attempt from the mangaka

leave that shit to WSJ


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2010)

Since it's a long wait, I hope it's a long chapter!


----------



## James (Mar 1, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> Since it's a long wait, I hope it's a long chapter!



The wait is no longer than usual and the last chapter was one of the longest there's ever been. 

For the record we very likely wont have 14 days to wait. Like most shounen we always get chapters before the Japanese release and the last few months we've had something between the 6th-9th of the month.

So we only have a week to wait.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 1, 2010)

James said:


> The wait is no longer than usual and the last chapter was one of the longest there's ever been.
> 
> For the record we very likely wont have 14 days to wait. Like most shounen we always get chapters before the Japanese release and the last few months we've had something between the 6th-9th of the month.
> 
> So we only have a week to wait.



Really? That sounds great!
Yeah, the last chapter was long for a reason  That was a crazy chapter..


----------



## Nimander (Mar 2, 2010)

I can't remember the last time I was looking forward to spoilers like this outside of a Naruto chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 2, 2010)

Just two more weeks of waiting, and then another 40 pages chapter full of awesomeness and Father


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 2, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> 14th days to go, before the new chapter is out in Japan..



But In 14 days not only will we have a new chapter to behold but the GODS OF OLYMPUS SHALL FALL


----------



## Gabe (Mar 2, 2010)

didn't FMA used to come out at the start of the month? the new chapter should be good. wonder what ed and al will do to father. and if scar finally wins.


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 2, 2010)

The wait is on.


----------



## James (Mar 3, 2010)

NAM said:


> didn't FMA used to come out at the start of the month? the new chapter should be good. wonder what ed and al will do to father. and if scar finally wins.



I've read the manga on a monthly basis for a good 4-5 years and I don't recall it ever being at a different time than around the 12th or so of each month (plus or minus a few days). I admit I can only really remember the last few years though.

I'm pretty sure it all just depends on what subscribers get their copies early and how good the chapter is determining how much of a rush they're in to scan it.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 3, 2010)

How many chapter are we speculating are left?
Because I seriously can't see how she's going to wrap this shit up in 3 more chapters :S
We have the actual fight against Father, Ed and Al getting their body's back, then the whole Epilogue "everyone is so happy" moments, and I'm feeling 3 chapters will make that stuff look pretty rushed :S
But I guess the mangaka knows what she's doing


----------



## James (Mar 3, 2010)

Ziko said:


> How many chapter are we speculating are left?
> Because I seriously can't see how she's going to wrap this shit up in 3 more chapters :S
> We have the actual fight against Father, Ed and Al getting their body's back, then the whole Epilogue "everyone is so happy" moments, and I'm feeling 3 chapters will make that stuff look pretty rushed :S
> But I guess the mangaka knows what she's doing



I can't remember the specifics but it's been discussed before that the number 108 has some meanings in relation to eclipses, so it could be that she plans to tie that together just as an added touch.

So personally for me I'm thinking 4 chapters, the last one being in June.

Virtually all of the next few chapters are going to be focusing on the conclusion I'd say. Remember Arakawa cant cut to what's going on with other people in the country now because everyone is (temporarily) "dead". That means until Father is defeated the focus is going to be entirely on what's happening underground. If I was to make a guess I'll say Scar and Wrath's part might be wrapped up next chapter.

Well maybe early part of next chapter shows Father dominating some way, a slight cliffhanger then cuts to Scar vs Wrath, maybe ending it towards the end of the chapter. 106 focuses on everyone in Father's room and some huge developments, 107 covers the end of Father and possibly the resolution of Al's body, 108 is the epilogue, probably a period of time after the final battle and showing where everyone is now. 

That's one way I can imagine it all fitting in 4 chapters but I admit, it would be a tight squeeze. I definitely cant imagine any sooner than chapter 108. I don't see there being several chapters of epilogue though as after the dramatic conclusion of the final battle it'd feel weird if the story went on much longer afterwards.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 3, 2010)

James said:


> I can't remember the specifics but it's been discussed before that the number 108 has some meanings in relation to eclipses, so it could be that she plans to tie that together just as an added touch.
> 
> So personally for me I'm thinking 4 chapters, the last one being in June.
> 
> ...



I wonder if she'll come out with some kind of databook thing after she finishes the series just to fill in on all the random less important things that people want to know.

I hope she eventually gives the characters birthdays. LOL.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 3, 2010)

So hopefully we'll get the next chapter next week  Last time it was on the 9th of the month, wasn't it? And the time before it, the 8th of the month.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Mar 4, 2010)

There's likely as not still a bit left to do since there's still Wrath/Scar to settle up with as well as what they'll do about Pride and indeed, what they'll do with regards to Greed being in Ling's body...and of course, Father himself and the conclusion.

It's got a little while left, if you ask me. 4 Chapters might be pushing it if they're going to depower/defeat Father in any meaningful way.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 5, 2010)

If it's the same date as last time. We will get it tomorrow..


----------



## James (Mar 5, 2010)

Mider T said:


> So James you're saying you think the last chapter will come out near the RL Solstice?
> I'm still guessing April of next year.



I still think it's gonna be June.

Like I said a few days ago, possible way it goes down

105 - Father showing off, end of Wrath vs Scar
106 - Tide of battle starts to turn, some big shit involving all the character's and Father/Pride, perhaps Hohenheim's plan takes effect
107 - End of Father/perhaps the resolution to Ed and Al's bodies
108 - Epilogue, conclusion to everyone's journey. Long ass chapter.

If the next few chapters approached the 50 page count like last month's and the last one was like 50-60 then it's definitely possible.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 6, 2010)

The wait is so haaard.  Especially after last chapter..
And Soul eater is already out..


----------



## E (Mar 6, 2010)

so theyre purposely delaying it? that's retarded


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 6, 2010)

Of Course it all Makes Sense Now 

Because reading last chapter is going to dwive readers quazy waiting 4 next chapter


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 6, 2010)

The waiting makes us goes crazy, what a evil plan..


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The wait is so haaard.  Especially after last chapter..
> And Soul eater is already out..



If you mean ch71,then it was already out last month with ch70.

And yes the waiting....


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 6, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> If you mean ch71,then it was already out last month with ch70.
> 
> And yes the waiting....



Oh I did not know


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 6, 2010)

the wait


----------



## James (Mar 6, 2010)

People should remember that this is normally the earliest time of the month that spoilers pics or the chapter itself could be appearing really, but it wouldn't really be "late" unless it came the 11th or 12th and nothing was out yet.


----------



## geG (Mar 7, 2010)

No real spoilers yet, but the commercial break in the new episode showed this week's color page:


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 7, 2010)

Geg said:


> No real spoilers yet, but the commercial break in the new episode showed this week's color page:





*Spoiler*: __ 




It's feels wrong thinking he's kinda hot..  Because he's so eviiil..
But he REALLY looks like Ed in this one. Especially with the hair.

Damint, come chapter 105!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice 

Damn, can't wait for the chapter  It should be about 2-3 days away.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 7, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




He does look kind of hot actually. 

But the guy in general just kind of turns me off even though I do like villains. 

Envy and Kimblee I like. 

I think Ed is attractive too but Envy and Kimblee do more for me and they aren't taken. lol. Ed has Winry. He's also a lot younger than me anyway.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 7, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Haha yeah Father is one creppy guy. Turns me off too..
Even that I'm a EdxWinry fan, I chould not mind getting into Ed's pants. Hohoho 
I used to be Ed's age, but I'm not anymore 

Mines are Ed and Ling/Greed.


----------



## Litho (Mar 7, 2010)

You girls, ALWAYS thinking about sex!


----------



## Muk (Mar 7, 2010)

nice preview picture 

can't wait for chapter


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 7, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> You girls, ALWAYS thinking about sex!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not all the time!!  
I'm just open hearted to sex, and think some guys are hot 





All this waiting makes me go off-topic..


----------



## Vanity (Mar 8, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




True.

When FMA started I was actually 17. It started in August 2001 right? The manga. I had just turned 17 a month earlier in that case. My boyfriend turned 15 in August 2001 since he's 2 years younger than me. We weren't a couple back then(infact we didn't know each other until sometime in the first half of 2002). That's when we first started talking and becoming friends. And Ed was 15 then too but he just doesn't age that fast. XD

In some ways I'm glad I'm older though now because I prefer Envy and Kimblee and certainly Kimblee likes women who are a bit older.  Based on what he said about Winry being too young for him. I'm 25 right now.

I have to say I didn't read FMA back in 2001 or 2002 though. LOL.




If you look at Pokemon it's kind of freaky because when that series started I was....12 or something I think? I never had a crush on any of the really young characters in that series anyway but it's just funny that I'm WAAAAAY older than them now since they haven't really aged.



TehVenom said:


> You girls, ALWAYS thinking about sex!



lol. It's funny how guys are always said to be the ones interested in sex....but I feel like I'm just as horny even though I'm a girl. 

This is kind of random banter though while waiting for the next chapter to come out.


*Spoiler*: __ 




And well, the discussion about hot guys came up from the pic that was posted.


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 8, 2010)

1st spoiler:

逆転の錬成陣発動
真理君登場
錬丹術でお父様の動きを封じる
無能がより無能になる 




Also, lol @ cannibalism pictures in 2ch thread


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 8, 2010)

^ I have ever been more happy to see a spoiler!


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2010)

Not much use until it's translated but I actually expected the chapter or at least plenty of picture spoilers to be out by now since we're so close to the end and there's absolutely no way it can be a chapter where nothing important happens as only the major players are even left alive just now.


----------



## Malumultimus (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> lol. It's funny how guys are always said to be the ones interested in sex....but I feel like I'm just as horny even though I'm a girl.



Guys are destined to. There are a lot of girls who are really indifferent to it. Guys trust girls to keep it all together.


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2010)

The last line makes me think it's a fake due to the fact that it's using some terminology that's being used on 2ch to describe people posting gore and acting like they're spoiler pics (plus the spoiler is really vague/broad) but here's a translation anyway


*Spoiler*: __ 



The reverse transmutation circle is activated
Truth appears
Alkahestry is used to stop Father's movements
The last line makes no sense in the context of FMA


----------



## James (Mar 8, 2010)

Damnit where the hell is this chapter. I know I should be patient, I said myself unless it's the 11th or 12th then it's not late, but do want now.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 8, 2010)

James said:


> Damnit where the hell is this chapter. I know I should be patient, I said myself unless it's the 11th or 12th then it's not late, but do want now.



I should calm you down.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, this is torture..


----------



## geG (Mar 8, 2010)

Welp, it looks like spoiler pics were posted but they were already deleted off the Japanese image hosting site before I could see them.

I'll keep watching the 2ch thread to see if anyone reposts them.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 8, 2010)

I think Fullmetal's way better than Naruto...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 8, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> I think Fullmetal's way better than Naruto...



It's hard to see how anyone wouldn't think that if they've read both series.

I mean, I can see why people might like some characters in Naruto better but story-wise? Fullmetal is obviously well written(and yeah I think the characters are better written in general too).


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It's hard to see how anyone wouldn't think that if they've read both series.
> 
> I mean, I can see why people might like some characters in Naruto better but story-wise? Fullmetal is obviously well written(and yeah I think the characters are better written in general too).



yes, definitely she knows what she is doing and doesnt overhype chars nor gives stupid pointless deaths.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 8, 2010)

Momoka Blossoms Child said:


> I think Fullmetal's way better than Naruto...



thats not saying much...


----------



## Vanity (Mar 8, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> yes, definitely she knows what she is doing and doesnt overhype chars nor gives stupid pointless deaths.



Yeah....and even though my fav characters in both series are dead, I look more forward to the new chapters of FMA than the new chapters of Naruto.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 8, 2010)

btw why is the chapter taking so long to come out


----------



## Gabe (Mar 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah....and even though my fav characters in both series are dead, I look more forward to the new chapters of FMA than the new chapters of Naruto.



me as well. i have yet to be disappointed with any chapter in FMA unlike naruto


----------



## Nimander (Mar 8, 2010)

At the risk of continuing this off-topic conversation, FMA is the better written manga between the two.  But I still like Naruto more than it regardless.  I connect with Kishi's story and characters more than I do Arakawa's personally.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 8, 2010)

I like 'em both, but hard to deny Arakawa is the better writer


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 9, 2010)

Still nothing?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 9, 2010)

When can we at least expect a raw ?


----------



## geG (Mar 9, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> Still nothing?



It looks like no one saved the spoiler pics before they were deleted 

Or at least no one is bothering to reupload them.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 9, 2010)

waits for new chapter...


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> *It looks like no one saved the spoiler pics before they were deleted
> *
> Or at least no one is bothering to reupload them.



...


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> It looks like no one saved the spoiler pics before they were deleted
> 
> Or at least no one is bothering to reupload them.



Heh,I don't read spoilers anyway.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 9, 2010)

Geg said:


> It looks like no one saved the spoiler pics before they were deleted
> 
> Or at least no one is bothering to reupload them.



OMG wtf... 
We were so close..


----------



## Khyle (Mar 9, 2010)

I *need* the chapter


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 9, 2010)

This is just pure evil...


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 9, 2010)

Nothing yet? Ugh, I is dissapoint.


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2010)

my fuckin chap is takin so fuckin long


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 9, 2010)

Come on this is like a crack addiction I need to score now before I stab a b*tch


----------



## Vanity (Mar 9, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Come on this is like a crack addiction I need to score now before I stab a b*tch



How will you survive when FMA ends?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 9, 2010)

Those who post the spoilers and the raw, are really having fun huh? Seing us like this.


----------



## Up against the wall (Mar 9, 2010)

i need spoilers! D:


----------



## liborek3 (Mar 9, 2010)

GOD...


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2010)

There is another text spoiler at fullmetal-alchemist.com forums but no translation yet or really any verification it's real so I wont post.

I'd rather there were at least pics. Some substance would be nice.


----------



## mosdvious1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello all. I've just recently caught up with the series and I don't know if I missed it, but the tattoo on Hawkeye's back which is representation of her dad's work was it ever explained? Or will it come up in the the upcoming ending chapters?


----------



## Gabe (Mar 9, 2010)

at least the chapter will be better to read with no spoilers beforehand


----------



## James (Mar 9, 2010)

mosdvious1 said:


> Hello all. I've just recently caught up with the series and I don't know if I missed it, but the tattoo on Hawkeye's back which is representation of her dad's work was it ever explained? Or will it come up in the the upcoming ending chapters?



I don't think it needs any more explanation than it has had?

In the Ishval war chapters it was revealed it was the secret of her Father's alchemy, she entrusted that knowledge to Roy and then asked Roy to burn and render it useless at the end of the war so it could never be used for mass murder again.

What more do you really need about it? All it contains is the knowledge of how to perform flame alchemy.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 9, 2010)

so i found this : 

perhaps the beginning of this chapter?


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2010)

Whoa. Nice catch.  We are supposed to have color pages this week, and that one looks like a flashback to Ed and Al reading something about an eclipse.  So it very well could be one of this week's pages.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Looks like someone uploaded some of the color pages, but not the rest of the chapter on that account.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 9, 2010)

orochipein said:


> so i found this :
> 
> perhaps the beginning of this chapter?



Yes I do think this is the begning of the chapter, aww cute Ed and Al. Now we just need the rest..


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Mar 9, 2010)

orochipein said:


> so i found this :
> 
> perhaps the beginning of this chapter?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Chibi Ed and Al!!!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 9, 2010)

Who ever posted those picture, better post the rest soon.. I ever wanted a spoiler/RAW this much.. 
I'm going to bed now, better be a RAW when I wake up or something bad gonna happen.  Night Night <3


----------



## Rika24 (Mar 9, 2010)

James said:


> I don't think it needs any more explanation than it has had?
> 
> In the Ishval war chapters it was revealed it was the secret of her Father's alchemy, she entrusted that knowledge to Roy and then asked Roy to burn and render it useless at the end of the war so it could never be used for mass murder again.
> 
> What more do you really need about it? All it contains is the knowledge of how to perform flame alchemy.



Riza's father called it the secret to the most powerful alchemy, (I know, fire, but there might be something more)

if you look at that array and Roy's, you'll notice that Roy's glove only has a very small part of that larger array. What power does it hold if the entire array is activated?

and lets not forget, Pride pretty much said that they were afraid of Roy.

There HAS to be something more.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Caption on the side: Young brothers ponder what "Perfect Being" means. Is this...God?!




Trans for the first page with Ed and Al.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



browsing 4chan I see.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 9, 2010)

Vino said:


> browsing 4chan I see.



         .


----------



## Vanity (Mar 9, 2010)

Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Ed's face in the top panel with him looking all serious is adorable. XD


----------



## Sannom (Mar 10, 2010)

Rika24 said:


> Riza's father called it the secret to the most powerful alchemy, (I know, fire, but there might be something more)
> 
> and lets not forget, Pride pretty much said that they were afraid of Roy.
> 
> There HAS to be something more.



Riza's father was arrogant, like all alchemists. Heck, he probably didn't even know about Xingese alchemy, so I'm not even sure we can call his alchemy more "ultimate" than the one of that Ice Alchemist in the first episode of Brotherhood!

And of course they were afraid of Roy, the guy is a walking nuke  He doesn't need to have any more power than this to make people afraid of him...


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2010)

Ice alchemist = filler.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh god.. It's not out yet?


----------



## James (Mar 10, 2010)

Rika24 said:


> Riza's father called it the secret to the most powerful alchemy, (I know, fire, but there might be something more)
> 
> if you look at that array and Roy's, you'll notice that Roy's glove only has a very small part of that larger array. What power does it hold if the entire array is activated?
> 
> ...



There really doesn't.

Pride said his abilities are troublesome because of the kind of stuff we saw in the Envy and Lust fights. He has extremely high offensive power.

The entire tattoo on Riza's back isn't necessarily all some huge array, it just contains knowledge in some form. Her Father said it was the most powerful alchemy. We've seen what he meant by that in Roy's combat and he could obviously torch entire cities to the ground if he wanted to. There is no more special meaning. 

There's a ton of things in the series you could think "there HAS to be more depth here" but there doesn't. Arakawa doesn't need to eternally expand on every detail, the series is ending soon anyway. Some stuff can be left to your imagination.

EDIT: Apparently there's either a raw or spoiler pics out now here



I can't view it from the PC I'm currently using though but I saw people commenting on the chapter so I assume it's real.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2010)

I can barely understand anything from those pics, but it seems like a fantastic chapter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They are back  The people whose souls were taken by Father.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Thank god. That the souls are okay. Maybe Father is not that mighty now?
WIIIIIIINRY!!! <3
You are amazing Hoho pek
What are Ed and Al doing at the end? 

And I feel bad for Bradley  That was a sad way to die. Without his arms. And Lanfan woohooo 

*EDIT:* Ohhhh Ed and Al is helping hoho, Awwwwww :'3


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> How will you survive when FMA ends?



Meh I'll find a new manga when you run out of crack get speed, or cocaine or some other drug.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 10, 2010)

Father


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Where where hath my God hood gone to"




Von Hoenhiem


*Spoiler*: __ 



"God hood recalled and so are you"


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh my God Bradley people need to start giving Bradley their man cards that shit was so awesome.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh there are more pictures now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




The last picture is Izumi,Al and Ed.. ARGHHH Ed you look so hooot. 
This was a pretty good damn chapter, next one gonna be awesome!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 10, 2010)

Goddamn Bradley

Gdadamn


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 10, 2010)

Translation now


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't tell what exactly what's going on, but it looks like shit is going down.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 10, 2010)

Father is going down. 

Tombow is doing some translation: Ch.356-364
It's not finished yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 10, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Oh my God Bradley people need to start giving Bradley their man cards that shit was so awesome.



bradley has been my favorite character in FMA ever since i read the manga.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2010)

Omg the Mangaka is a fucking genious!!


Looks epic XDDD! Need scans+trans


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

chapter looks really good


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks


----------



## Vanity (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Since so much is happening in those pics it's hard to tell what exactly is going down without knowing what's being said. lol.


----------



## blux (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



R.I.P Bradley . I hope Ed and Al finally start doing something big . May and hoho were awesome this chapter!


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wrath 

Ah well, I wasn't expecting him to live past this chapter anyway. I was really expecting him to die last chapter, but then Father ate God instead


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 10, 2010)

7 6 5 4 3 2 -- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



2 little homonculi are all thats left under the Crescent Moon


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn.  Wrath/Bradley got the business.  Scar and I think Lan Fan owned the shit outta him.  Damn.


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's hard to tell since some of the pics are out of order but I'm pretty sure Lan Fan didn't show up until after it was all over. All she did was help heal Scar I think.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, finally, Bradley died.

That mo-fo lived far too long


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Bradley/wrath was one hell of a villan. Sad thing that he needed to die. I feel sad for his wife.

R.I.P King Bradely.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 10, 2010)

Not exactly sure what happens with Father in the spoilers...


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Not exactly sure what happens with Father in the spoilers...




*Spoiler*: __ 



By all accounts, all the souls he sucked up last chapter get jacked from him by Hohenheim.


----------



## TicoTico (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Must say I'm genuinely relieved that all the souls got recovered. 

Even if I knew it's gonna happen, I didn't see _how_


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



will father lose his new body now that the souls have been returned to their bodies.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like an epic chapter but it's useless without a translation


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 10, 2010)

Tombow on FMA forum did a translation.


----------



## geG (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not really a full raw either. There are some pages missing and some of the images are out of order.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 10, 2010)

Who do you guys think will be the first to come out with a translated scan :ho ?


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 10, 2010)

no trans yet?


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2010)

Holy shit, this chapter is 61 pages.  MONDO!

I can't wait for it to get scanned.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

the manga might end soon if there is 60 pages in a chapter from here on out.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 10, 2010)

Well, this week there were like 3-4 color pages, but still.  MONDO chapter!


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 10, 2010)

61 pages, holy fuckin shit !! that's almost as long as 2 chapters would be, right ?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow that's a shit load. 20 more pages and it would have been a double chapter.

Even 104 was 52 pages long! But 61! Damn!


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2010)

Geg said:


> I dunno, they didn't do a scan of 104.
> 
> Anyway, there won't be a real translation until the full raw comes out.



But isn't MS's raw provider different? I thought he got raws faster somehow than the other groups


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, but they changed raw providers early last month and didn't have anyone to give them an FMA raw, even though a higher quality raw came out later anyway.


----------



## Crucio (Mar 11, 2010)

Ah man this is taking too long! Any news on who's working on it?


----------



## Litho (Mar 11, 2010)

WOW! Looking forward to it, so many pages!
As usual, I'm totally resisting the spoilers. I'm just that strong. Yeah.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 11, 2010)

OH MAN, after looking at the raw, I'm dying to know what happened!


*Spoiler*: _105_ 




I didn't expect Wrath to go down like that at all!  it was an okay death for him. 

Not that I'm a fan, but the man was just badass, anyone can admit that.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow there's still no trans? That's weird considering that most of the RAW has been out for a bit now.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 11, 2010)

Haters are holding the trans down.


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Wow there's still no trans? That's weird considering that most of the RAW has been out for a bit now.



Like I said, the real raw isn't out. There are still some pages missing, plus some of the cam pics are blurry and might be unreadable, etc.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 11, 2010)

Geg said:


> Like I said, the real raw isn't out. There are still some pages missing, plus some of the cam pics are blurry and might be unreadable, etc.



Yeah, that's why I said no trans even though most of it is out....it's still just surprising since you'd think the rest would have turned up after that by now.

I only caught up on the FMA manga back in November or so so I haven't been reading it monthly for that long. When was the longest it took for a chapter to come out?


----------



## geG (Mar 11, 2010)

The latest I remember a raw ever coming out was like the 14th.


----------



## James (Mar 11, 2010)

So I guess we'll be waiting until the actual issue is out in Japan tomorrow for a full scan then it seems. I wonder if the whole 60 pages thing had anything to do with it, maybe no one with early copies could really be bothered scanning all of it.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 11, 2010)

It's times like this when maybe it's a good thing my fav characters are dead or I'd go really crazy if the chapter was about them still. LOL.


----------



## Valtieri (Mar 12, 2010)

Goddamm it, still not here.

The wait will be worth it but still. Where is ma trans


----------



## Kumomaru (Mar 12, 2010)

I heard it was 54 pages, I've seen a lot of raws out on google but no translations... manga stream sais they're not making any promises for it... fuck bleach and Naruto when FMA is this epic you do it first! 

I'm scared though... 60ish pages would be enough to end it... I DON'T WANT IT TO END GUYS -sniffles-


----------



## Madara Mad (Mar 12, 2010)

I watched the anime, which was mad good. I don't know much about the manga though, the anime series ended (to my knowledge the last time I saw it was 3 years ago). The manga continues/is still continuing now?


----------



## James (Mar 12, 2010)

Madara Mad said:


> I watched the anime, which was mad good. I don't know much about the manga though, the anime series ended (to my knowledge the last time I saw it was 3 years ago). The manga continues/is still continuing now?



The orignal FMA anime was only loosely based on the manga for the first 30 or so episodes and changed a ton of story details and came up with its own completely unique path and ending, totally different to the direction the manga went.

FMA is a monthly manga so there was no way for the original anime to keep following it so they decided to have their own ending from the beginning.
*
The manga is still going now yes*, up to chapter 105 (there were only about 40 chapters out at the time the first anime ended and the movie has nothing to do with the manga at all)

There is also however a *NEW anime series* out called "*Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood*" that follows the manga storyline much more closely and is currently at 47 episodes and has been proving very popular.

If you want more info on FMA Brotherhood, check out the FMA anime section on this forum, right here


----------



## Mider T (Mar 12, 2010)

And if you live in America, you can watch Brotherhood every Saturday night at 12 a.m. in English.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

the scans are taking a long time


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 12, 2010)

still haven't seen the raw 

lol @ those who have seen the raw 

you suffer much more than i do


----------



## Bleach (Mar 12, 2010)

Kumomaru said:


> I heard it was 54 pages, I've seen a lot of raws out on google but no translations... manga stream sais they're not making any promises for it... fuck bleach and Naruto when FMA is this epic you do it first!
> 
> I'm scared though... 60ish pages would be enough to end it... I DON'T WANT IT TO END GUYS -sniffles-



61 i think.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm actually not that torn up about it being late.  I've already gotten my Naruto and Bleach fix for the week, so anything else is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Brian (Mar 12, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> still haven't seen the raw
> 
> lol @ those who have seen the raw
> 
> you suffer much more than i do



Same here, something this big, I'd rather be blown away by reading the actually chap.

Although the wait is still excruciating


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 12, 2010)

Where is my RAW/scan?


----------



## Madara Mad (Mar 12, 2010)

James said:


> The orignal FMA anime was only loosely based on the manga for the first 30 or so episodes and changed a ton of story details and came up with its own completely unique path and ending, totally different to the direction the manga went.
> 
> FMA is a monthly manga so there was no way for the original anime to keep following it so they decided to have their own ending from the beginning.
> *
> ...


Thanks! Yeah I definitely will do that.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2010)

Omg the wait is epic!!!!!


----------



## bURN (Mar 13, 2010)

how many pages is this chap supposed to be?


----------



## Munak (Mar 13, 2010)

The delays are maddening. 

I want to see what happens to Wrath.


----------



## Fususu Manasusu (Mar 13, 2010)

bURN said:


> how many pages is this chap supposed to be?



55


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 13, 2010)

Still no scans

#$@#$@#%^@$#@#%$


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 13, 2010)

Still waiting...

I want to see God-Father


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 13, 2010)

I think a RAW of anything resembling quality would be better


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2010)

thou shalt no view the raw


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuck!!!!!!!!!!! this shit is like a bad telonovela.....


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2010)

there's nothing worse than ultra HQ *raw* 

I'm enjoying watching you guys suffer


----------



## geG (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey, I don't mind the raw since I can kinda sorta halfway read Japanese 

Plus a full raw means the translation will follow soon anyway.

edit: Download finally finished and yeah the pictures are all fucking huge.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2010)

screw you, Geg 

*lols @ everyone who can read japanse


----------



## geG (Mar 13, 2010)

Damn, forget 61 pages. This chapter has 67 pages.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Shiiiit!! 67 pages!!? 

*downloading*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2010)

i give up.


*downloading


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2010)

130mb? 

67 pages?

I'm still going to wait for the scans/trans.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm still holding out, anybody else?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow. A freaking great chapter!  Can't wait for the scans!


----------



## Litho (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm also still holding out. Starting to get easier actually.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 13, 2010)

download complete...


how i'm contemplating whether to torture myself by reading the raw or to continue waiting..


----------



## Brian (Mar 13, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I'm still holding out, anybody else?



Same here 

;____;


----------



## Kirath (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm waiting too. But 67 pages, that's quite something. oO I hope this doesn't indicate the end of the series or a pause.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 13, 2010)

Geg said:


> Damn, forget 61 pages. This chapter has 67 pages.



Omg , I'm gonna go whip out my japanes dictionary and other books....and gitter don


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 13, 2010)

This chapter was amazing.

Absolutely amazing!

I can't wait to see this animated ? to feel the tension, to hear the music, to experience the action! 

o.o


----------



## Bleach (Mar 13, 2010)

Im gonna wait till a trans comes out but that might take a while since its 67 damn pages


----------



## Blade (Mar 13, 2010)

130mb?

fuckin lol


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 13, 2010)

Took forever to download but it was worth it


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 13, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I'm still holding out, anybody else?



Not alone.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I looked at the RAW. I still can't tell a lot of what just happened there without knowing what anyone is saying since it's a lot of action.

I actually was hoping that Kimblee was going to be in this chapter based on some Japanese fanart I found earlier today that was new fanart. LOL. I mean I thought I might see him again because of Pride. It looks like that won't happen though. I wonder why Pride hasn't even used any of Kimblee's abilities.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 13, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I'm still holding out, anybody else?



I am too.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 13, 2010)

God holding out on this one is hard as fuck


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 14, 2010)

67 page chapter is gonna be good.

I'll wait and not try to spoil myself.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 14, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> God holding out on this one is hard as fuck



Lol, i just took  a nap and its still not out, now I'm hyperventilating


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 14, 2010)

trans by hisshouburaiken:

*HERE*


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Mar 14, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> trans by hisshouburaiken:
> 
> *HERE*



omg lets just hope this means the sub should be out in a couple say hours?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> omg lets just hope this means the sub should be out in a couple say hours?



Just because trans is out doesn't mean the scans with trans will be out shortly after. You have to delete all the jap words and replace them with english and clean the pages and whatnot


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2010)

So maybe today or tomorrow there will be a scan?


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Just because trans is out doesn't mean the scans with trans will be out shortly after. You have to delete all the jap words and replace them with english and clean the pages and whatnot



But it's easy as hell with PS!!!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 14, 2010)

No it isn't. I've tried, but I gave up


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, it might seem easy but i think it takes quite a lot of time.
And there's _60 something pages_. That's quite a bit of work.


----------



## Dei (Mar 14, 2010)

-Demian- said:


> open a raw page -> channels -> while holding down ctrl click on rgb layer -> invert the selection -> press delete twice -> copy the layer to regain darkness -> use eraser on japanese texts -> write the nessecary text -> save



Why dont you just do it yourself then if it is that easy


----------



## -Demian- (Mar 14, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Why dont you just do it yourself then if it is that easy



I ain't got PS , raw and translation 
I would otherwise... I'm getting PS soon tho....


----------



## Dei (Mar 14, 2010)

-Demian- said:


> I ain't got PS , raw and translation
> I would otherwise... I'm getting PS soon tho....



If you aint got photoshop the how do you now its that easy. I bet you might get photoshop and do one page then you will think its to hard and STFU!


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2010)

No FMA scan is making people angry lol


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> God holding out on this one is hard as fuck



OMGZ YOUR SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET IS AAAAAAAAAAAAAWESSSSSSSSSSOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEE!!!!!!!


Oh yeah on topic: I'm holding out as well. But i've been busy anyways.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2010)

Making 67 pages in PS takes time. Since the raw is not that clean. I do graphics myself, so I know.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2010)

-Demian- said:


> But it's easy as hell with PS!!!



Your overestimating it lol. You have to know what your doing. When raws come out there pages are usually scanned in a darker color and are sometimes grainy and whatnot. Trust me, it takes a while to do something as easy as Naruto which is 18-19 pages but *61* pages man..

heres a good site showing all the work you have to do:

MoonPhase Diary


----------



## Hellion (Mar 14, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Your overestimating it lol. You have to know what your doing. When raws come out there pages are usually scanned in a darker color and are sometimes grainy and whatnot. Trust me, it takes a while to do something as easy as Naruto which is 18-19 pages but *61* pages man..
> 
> heres a good site showing all the work you have to do:
> 
> MoonPhase Diary



I just read the pre-editing and gained 100000% more respect for scanslators


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

personally, I don't give a darn about the cleaning. Just add the fucking words in english, if they're in text boxes and you already have the english script it should be easy as fuck. Cleaning is useless, it's good enough for those in Japan...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> personally, I don't give a darn about the cleaning. Just add the fucking words in english, if they're in text boxes and you already have the english script it should be easy as fuck. Cleaning is useless, it's good enough for those in Japan...



lol, wat?


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, wat?



What's not to get? I just want to read the manga, as long as it's a properly scanned raw and not pixelated as fuck, I'm just fine with RAW quality.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2010)

more often than not, just scanning never gets you a clear quality. You HAVE to clean it up n shit.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

... Than how do they read them in Japan?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2010)

Those magazine are clear lol.

tis the scanners dat r fucked.


----------



## Litho (Mar 14, 2010)

on actual paper ?
edit: gorillaz guy beat me to it


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with the scanners used by RAW providers?


----------



## Muk (Mar 14, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> on actual paper ?
> edit: gorillaz guy beat me to it



behold the wonders of the real world


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Muk said:


> behold the wonders of the real world



What this talk bout paper bout?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> on actual paper ?
> edit: gorillaz guy beat me to it



Gorillaz guy 

how mean


----------



## Nimander (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



By the looks of the trans, especially on page 26 IIRC, Arakawa might be setting up the possibility of Al returning to his body.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 14, 2010)

As a cleaner myself, if you REALLY want uncleaned scans....well, let's just say you ain't seen the stuff when they're scanned. Cleaning has to take off dust and make the image...viewable and readable.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> As a cleaner myself, if you REALLY want uncleaned scans....well, let's just say you ain't seen the stuff when they're scanned. Cleaning has to take off dust and make the image...viewable and readable.



What is it about the scanning process that makes the RAW unreadable?


----------



## angieness (Mar 14, 2010)

I've seen physical copies of Jump, and if the magazine FMA is in is anything like Jump, you should be glad there's cleaners. Jump is pretty much printed on toilet paper, it's extremely low quality paper. It's likely this magazine is the same so that's probably why the scans come out terrible.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

angieness said:


> I've seen physical copies of Jump, and if the magazine FMA is in is anything like Jump, you should be glad there's cleaners. Jump is pretty much printed on toilet paper, it's extremely low quality paper. It's likely this magazine is the same so that's probably why the scans come out terrible.



*HERE*

Looks fine to me.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2010)

^ FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

The quality goes to absolute shit near the end, one page isn't even translated.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2010)

Great chapter.

Bradley went out like a badass.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 14, 2010)

The last page was done wrong + a page was not translated


----------



## Platinum (Mar 14, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The last page was done wrong + a page was not translated



That was odd.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2010)

Yea I gotta say that chap was done bad but the chapter itself was epic


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Mar 14, 2010)

That was fucking amazing.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 14, 2010)

That went by wayyy 2 damn fast


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

Great Fuckballs of fire


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 14, 2010)

wow. that was a long good chapter over 60 pages! almost liek 2 chapters...man i cannot wait for next month ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## The Imp (Mar 14, 2010)

Scans sucked but I've seen worse. 

As for the chapter itself, it was alright. It didn't have the same overwhelming atmosphere as last chapter and I felt Father losing his powers so quickly pretty much killed the threatening nature that Arakawa was going for.

On the positive side, Wrath continues to impress. His fight was well done and him still fighting back after getting his arms cut off really showed how tough it is to take him down. His dialogue when he was dying was great as well.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

I find it interesting how, in our world, Nuclear Fusion wasn't observed until the 30s and understood in the 60s.  But here Hoenheim recognizes it instantly.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 14, 2010)

wow



just... wow.


60+ pages of pure awesome...


----------



## hehey (Mar 14, 2010)

Bradley is easily teh most epic dude in the manga.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup.....FMA has got to be the best manga I've ever read.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 14, 2010)

Incredible chapter, i've loved every single panel and father is going get his ass kicked


----------



## neostar8710 (Mar 14, 2010)

i actually enjoyed the fact they all came back instead of just a chapter of everyone getting beat up and whatever. so i like that it happened quickly rather than it being dragged out and etc


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> - Everyone coming back to life _the very next Chapter after they died_



I said this during the Pain fight...what is the problem with this?  It's a mass death, they aren't just gonna stay dead.  It wouldn't be worth a victory without anyone to celebrate it with.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2010)

So let me see if i got this straight:

Honenheim spent all those years traveling Amestris and planting spurts of his philosopher's stone everywhere in the ground. He planned a huge transmutation circle using the solar eclipse's shadow as the transmutation circle and the stone as the power source to reverse Father's plan.

So Father's plan was to absorb Truth (where in FMA universe Truth is considered god). So in essence, he absorbs all the knowledge Truth holds as well as the souls of Amestris, whose energy he uses to contain all that Knowledge without ever paying the price for the knowledge.

And that last circle Scar activated, that was based off of his brother's research, whom most likely discovered the plot behind Amestris and the country-wide transmutation circle. His circle is based off a fusion of Xingese alchemy and Amestris Alchemy, and the circle neutralized Father's power to take away the energy source Amestris Alchemy uses which was why Ed and Al started shitting walls and spikes all over the place.

This shit was pretty damn epic.


----------



## Drama (Mar 14, 2010)

Where can I watch Episodes of this with subs not dubbed.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree, this chapter was the shit.  The best part was that their counter attack all made sense, with each person contributing their part.

I'm not that bother by how quickly father lost his powers.  Sure it lessens the effect of the mass genocide but they were going to get revived eventually.  Plus, its not like they could've done anything to a godlike father anyway; thus the counterattack had to be done quickly.


----------



## MagicBreaker (Mar 14, 2010)

The flashy DBZ energy beam attacks were neat too!

On the serious note, this chapter was excellent as always, I was wondering how they were going to fight after young Father became a "god". Bradley was truly badass as hell in this chapter but it ends with Scar's victory.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 14, 2010)

this chapter was alright.

although about bradley, it's very unlike a warrior of his calibre to look away/get distracted when a considerably formidable opponent is right in front of him


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2010)

good chapter lets see what ed and all do to father


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> The quality goes to absolute shit near the end, one page isn't even translated.



Yeah....that was kind of surprising.

So what did it say? :S


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Bradley doesn't actually love his wife, eh?

I guess that's not that surprising although he did pick her for some reason.

He thanked humans though at the end....so it's kind of confusing as to exactly how he feels about them.


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 15, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> this chapter was alright.
> 
> although about bradley, it's very unlike a warrior of his calibre to look away/get distracted when a considerably formidable opponent is right in front of him


I took it that the sun appearing indicated that Father's plan had failed somehow, so it makes sense that that would startle him at least momentarily.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 15, 2010)

At first i disliked the fact that father gets to be an invincible god at the end of one chapter and then weakened so much by the end of the next chapter. Then i realized for one thing that Father isn't _that_ weakened and he was god damn unstoppable in the beginning of 105. Things had to be done quickly. And not just that, Father has a great chance of actually getting a small bit of his godly powers back, he mentioned something about only needing a Philosopher's Stone...

But another problem remains... How could Father have absorbed the Truth and not know how to stop Mei from using her eastern alchemy? Is that just some local god ()? Or is that alchemy unstoppable? I guess it could be the latter...



Kira-chan said:


> I took it that the sun appearing indicated that Father's plan had failed somehow, so it makes sense that that would startle him at least momentarily.



I thought it shone into his eye so he was blinded...


----------



## Kira-chan (Mar 15, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I thought it shone into his eye so he was blinded...


Well the scan has him going "wha" there, assuming that's an accurate translation it gives the impression he was surprised the sun appeared at all.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2010)

I was god for exactly 27 pages. Fun while it lasted. I never liked the eastern alchemey pretext. It feels like bad scifi where the eastern swords and arrows beats machine guns and modern warefare training of the west any day of the week. Its a motif used too much in fiction and is pretty damn annoying by now. But its use as a plot device in order for our heroes to get out of a situation they needed to get the hell out of somehow was ok. I can't blame the author for coping out since she kinda wrote herself into that hole and she needed someway to make the fight less ed and al rofl stomping everything through grit and perseverance. 

Anyway eastern alchemy uses a different energy source altogether which is why she is effective. Its not that the god is local more like the man using the god is probably still using the alchemy style that was taught to ametris.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Mar 15, 2010)

Fantastic chapter. Epic.


----------



## anni-chan (Mar 15, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I thought it shone into his eye so he was blinded...



I hope this is the real reason since it would make Lin's accomplishment more meaningful. If Bradley had his both eyes he might not have been blinded by the light and defeated in time.

Awesome chapter. Bradley was totally badass and Father-God looks hot <3 I also loved how Ed and Al supported Hohenheim. From now on the only thing I wish is that Roy stays blind. Only Al should get his body back.


----------



## AkinoKaze (Mar 15, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The last page was done wrong + a page was not translated



The untranslated page has been fixed. Maybe they reuploaded it?


----------



## Halo (Mar 15, 2010)

I had an orgasm reading this chapter.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 15, 2010)

Finally a scan even though not the best.

Great chapter. GodFather having problems only after 1 chapter was to be expected. They had to pull the counterattack fast.  

 to Wrath.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome chapter.

Too bad Father's godhood didn't last long.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 15, 2010)

Bradley


----------



## seastone (Mar 15, 2010)

Great chapter. 

Just a question. 

Why cannot Father just reactivate the philosopher stone transmutation circle and take all of the souls again?  

The eclipse and sacrifices were needed to trap "god" but with the philosopher stone transmutation circle, he should be able to activate any time he wants.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh wow what a chapter my gosh FMA has a place in my manga hall of fame, dam what a rush 3 or 5 more chapters at best.


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 15, 2010)

60 awesome pages of pawnage, great chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 15, 2010)

Superb chapter. The one manga I still really look forward to reading


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 15, 2010)

BRADLEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 15, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah....that was kind of surprising.
> 
> So what did it say? :S
> 
> ...



Nah I actually think he does love his wife.

To me his statement was more no words need to be said between us, you know like they understand each other.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Mar 15, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> Just a question.
> 
> ...



eclipses don't last very long. give or take a few seconds, maybe rarely even minutes. the moment hoenheim's counterattack took place, the eclipse was already nearly finished.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 15, 2010)

I think Fathers new Plan will be, I'll just kill everyone and absorb their souls as it leaves their bodies.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Mar 15, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So let me see if i got this straight:
> 
> Honenheim spent all those years traveling Amestris and planting spurts of his philosopher's stone everywhere in the ground. He planned a huge transmutation circle using the solar eclipse's shadow as the transmutation circle and the stone as the power source to reverse Father's plan.



I saw that Coming. I knew Hoho-papa was gonna save the day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2010)

I gotta say though, Father getting his ass kicked so thoroughly and everyone getting revived exactly 1 chapter after this epic shit all happened was rather anti-climatic.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 15, 2010)

What exactly did Scar do at the end? Was that just to give everyone back their alchemy or was it something more


----------



## Dillinger (Mar 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Wrath, you went out like a true badass. And Scar took you out like a badass too.

But ugh, another month to wait to see what happens.  Not gonna be fun.


----------



## MunchKing (Mar 15, 2010)

Awesome chapter. 

I knew Hohenheim had something up his sleeve.

Wrath. Badass. As always.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 15, 2010)

hohenheim is a smart man he had a back up plan


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 15, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> But another problem remains... How could Father have absorbed the Truth and not know how to stop Mei from using her eastern alchemy? Is that just some local god ()? Or is that alchemy unstoppable? I guess it could be the latter...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Only a supposition: from what I understand, Father had a seal that applied only to western alchemy, which Scar unsealed by the end of the chapter (thus enabling Ed and Al to use alchemy). Since presumably there wasn't a seal against eastern alchemy, then Mei could use her skills as much as she wanted.

Just my guess. Could be very wrong though, since my menory could be failing me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 15, 2010)

^

Pretty much that. The energy source of  eastern alchemy is different from the western (Eastern comes from the earth and Western comes from Truth) and Father only had the ultimate knowledge of Truth which only includes the workings of western alchemy.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Mar 15, 2010)

Great chapter. Loved Hohenheim plan. Father really going to get it now. Ed is not going to hold back. Can't wait til next chapter.


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 15, 2010)

Ed will not beat Father, pretty much Father will one shot him


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 15, 2010)

Father is ho- Err, I mean, he's so evil... and stuff 

Hohenheim (sp?) was so badass, as well as Wrath. Both of them are always badass ATASS

Can't wait for next chapter


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah I actually think he does love his wife.
> 
> To me his statement was more no words need to be said between us, you know like they understand each other.



Ah I see. Good point.

I guess they can love humans.


----------



## anni-chan (Mar 15, 2010)

I was bored so I made this gif. Why couldn't Father look so hot right from the beginning ._____.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 15, 2010)

anni-chan said:


> I was bored so I made this gif. Why couldn't Father look so hot right from the beginning ._____.



Yeah he used to be this ugly old man. LOL.

Anyway, cool gif.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 15, 2010)

I always assumed Hohenheim was the Sage of the east but it doesn’t look that way anymore which is a shame IMO.


----------



## geminis (Mar 15, 2010)

Great chapter, I still feel as though Father is just beginning.


----------



## Litho (Mar 15, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah he used to be this ugly old man. LOL.
> 
> Anyway, cool gif.



You just called Hohenheim ugly !

Awesome chapter.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 15, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> You just called Hohenheim ugly !
> 
> Awesome chapter.



Also isnt father current form just a younger Hohenheim.


----------



## James (Mar 15, 2010)

Another great FMA chapter. Since this is one of the most important climatic chapters though, I do have one criticism that now applies to the whole series I guess, although it isn't a fatal flaw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Father's plan was crushed too quickly. Before this chapter I was thinking that by the end of 105, he'd still be dominating and would have caused heavy damage to or killed one of the good guys in the room. After so much of the entire series building up to this one moment of his plan, I think it's perhaps a little anti-climatic that within one chapter he's not only lost all the souls he just obtained, but also the ability to disable alchemy.

At least he still has The Truth/"God" contained within him though, which seems to be giving him the knowledge to perform alchemy on a level that's impossible to even Hohenheim, so I guess he'll still be a bit threatening in the next chapter. It's a shame there wasn't a little more suspense about how the hell they'd stop someone with 50 million souls within him.

Anyway as a whole though the chapter was still awesome and I was perfectly happy with Wrath's end and the actions of Hohenheim and Scar. 




By the way I think Father actually CAN reactivate the transmutation circle to steal everyone's souls again. The Eclipse thing and the sacrafices I think was just to open the planet's gate and capture "God" within himself. He still has that within him, so he doesn't need the eclipse, all he needs is the souls again to give him the power to contain "God", which is why he needed them in the first place it seems.

Just now though his priority is obviously going to be to stop everyone meddling any further, so he cant focus on transmuting the country again.


----------



## Higawa (Mar 15, 2010)

OMG AWESOME CHAPTER!!!

and now to wait a month 

@James


*Spoiler*: __ 



I personally think hohenheim will pass away soon, Also to take away roys eyesight was kinda like a good person kill for me.


----------



## Gene (Mar 15, 2010)

Can somebody bump the download link? I don't want to go through several pages of spoilers.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 15, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I always assumed Hohenheim was the Sage of the east but it doesn’t look that way anymore which is a shame IMO.



Wait why  ?


----------



## James (Mar 15, 2010)

Hohenheim is obviously the Sage of the East and Father is the Sage of the West. That much has been apparent ever since their backstory really and nothing has changed that I can see.


----------



## Munak (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm not going to say I hated it, but the climax went by too fast. 

Anyways, I wonder what's going to happen to Scar now? Wrath was such a beast for him.


----------



## ninjaneko (Mar 16, 2010)

Shinigami Perv said:
			
		

> Fantastic chapter. Epic.


Pretty much sums it up. 

I'm so glad Hohenheim wasn't just wandering about twiddling his thumbs all this time 

Maybe it's just me, but I found Wrath's end to be...too sympathetic?


----------



## Ritzbitz8 (Mar 16, 2010)

is Bradley actually dead? Lanfan said she still sensed life within him...


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 16, 2010)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> is Bradley actually dead? Lanfan said she still sensed life within him...



 No response. 

Anyways. I wonder if by defeating "truth" along with father, they will be able to pull their bodies out without any "exchange" or whatever. 

Ever since Ed found out that they never transmuted their real mother, they had this ambition to "defeat" truth somehow. It's like they're facing two bosses in one convenient form! 

Can "Truth" be destroyed? Is it intangible? If it is, how did father absorb it? If Truth has no control anymore, can human transmutation be done without any negative effects (even though it will still not work)?


----------



## blueblip (Mar 16, 2010)

Amazing chapter.

Scar is a beast. Bradley continues to give some of the manliest lines in manga, and it was a good end to him.

I liked the way they quickly stomped out Father's plan ASAP. I mean, it shows that Hohenheim has been busy all these years, and we won't have to wonder why Father didn't just snuff everyone out immediately. It's not like anyone would want to give Father time when his plan was enacted. However, it still doesn't solve the problem of him being vastly superior to everyone in that room.


----------



## Tayuya (Mar 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Nah I actually think he does love his wife.
> 
> To me his statement was more no words need to be said between us, you know like they understand each other.




I know that is your opinion, but it wouldn't really make sense if that was what he meant. He DOES NOT care about humans, he only enjoyed the fact that they made life a little interesting for his planned life. 

I think his words were meant to shock Lan Fan into thinking that there is possibly "nothing" between her and Ling. There has always been a contrast between Bradley as king and Ling as king. Of course, Ling is different, he's a humanculus (teehee). 

Remember he told Lan Fan that FOOLISH words like "love" and "sad" shouldn't pass her lips. That's because he does not feel those things, he doesn't even believe such things exist between a king and his partner. 

Remember guys, Wrath, despite being originally a human, is NO LONGER HUMAN! He's a homunculus, he is wrath, he is an asshole! A cool asshole, but still an asshole.


----------



## James (Mar 16, 2010)

Ritzbitz8 said:


> is Bradley actually dead? Lanfan said she still sensed life within him...



Yeah, she thought she did, then realised it was the Philosopher's stone in his pocket.

He is very, very dead.

I'm glad by the way that this chapter makes it all the more likely that the manga will finish by 108.

I previously said I thought this chapter would at least cover Father "dominating" and the conclusion to Wrath vs Scar. It actually covered a whole lot more than that, so it's possible the end of the fight could be next chapter, the emotional aftermath in 107 (Hohenheim's death, maybe Al getting his body back) and the epilogue in 108.


----------



## Sannom (Mar 16, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> Pretty much sums it up.
> 
> I'm so glad Hohenheim wasn't just wandering about twiddling his thumbs all this time
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I found Wrath's end to be...too sympathetic?



Wrath has always been somehow sympathetic to me, despite being dangerous and absolutely ruthless. This plus the fact that he was the most dangerous, competent and useful Homonculus of the lot, he needed to have a fitting ending. He wasn't the smug, arrogant, sadistic foe that Father is (or that Envy was) so he didn't need to be "brought back to earth" by a thorough beating like Envy was.


----------



## Tempproxy (Mar 16, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Wait why  ?





James said:


> Hohenheim is obviously the Sage of the East and Father is the Sage of the West. That much has been apparent ever since their backstory really and nothing has changed that I can see.



Due to the fact Hohenheim is only versed in one form of Alchemy, I thought his trump card against father would be him using Eastern Alchemy but that does not seem the case. He has never been shown to have any knowledge of Eastern Alchemy as far as I can recall.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 16, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Amazing chapter.
> 
> Scar is a beast. Bradley continues to give some of the manliest lines in manga, and it was a good end to him.
> 
> I liked the way they quickly stomped out Father's plan ASAP. I mean, it shows that Hohenheim has been busy all these years, and we won't have to wonder why Father didn't just snuff everyone out immediately. It's not like anyone would want to give Father time when his plan was enacted. However, it still doesn't solve the problem of him being vastly superior to everyone in that room.



He'll probably be forced to eventually uses his mini nuke to kill the heroes, and Hoenhiem will sacrifice himself to save everyone else.


----------



## James (Mar 16, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> Due to the fact Hohenheim is only versed in one form of Alchemy, I thought his trump card against father would be him using Eastern Alchemy but that does not seem the case. He has never been shown to have any knowledge of Eastern Alchemy as far as I can recall.



He specifically said a while back that his Alchemy was a "little different" so they didn't need to worry about him.

There's absolutely no way that he isn't the Sage of the East, we saw him crossing the Desert to Xing in a flashback and have been told he spent time there.

Just because we haven't seen outright confirmation of something yet doesn't mean it isn't true. Arakawa is either going to leave the whole point deliberately ambiguous or clear it up finally in the last chapters.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Mar 16, 2010)

I think we've already seen an example of Hohenheim using retanjutsu.

this chapter.

planting his philosopher's stone in the *earth* much like Mei who plants those spikes in the earth.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2010)

i think Hohenheim may sacrifice himself to get al body back. also looks like scar may not die.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 16, 2010)

Didn't Hohenheim use Eastern Alchemy when he healed the one guy forever chapters ago.


----------



## Shidoshi (Mar 16, 2010)

James said:


> Hohenheim is obviously the Sage of the East and Father is the Sage of the West. That much has been apparent ever since their backstory really and nothing has changed that I can see.


Reverse that.  Father's the "Sage of/from the East" and Hoenheim's the "Sage of/from the West" considering the fact that Xerxes was in the middle of the desert, east of Amestris and west of Xing, and both Hoenheim and Father travelled in opposite directions.


----------



## reiyne (Mar 17, 2010)

quick question... why can ling restore his limbs, but wrath cannot? i mean, they both have philosophers stones dont they?


----------



## Sannom (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, but they're different. Greelin is a Homonculus in a man's body, who shares the body with the spirit of the host. He has all of the energy of the Phlosopher's Stone at his disposal for regeneration. Wrath, it's different : his soul is a fusion of the original human and the philosopher's stone. When he was created, all the energy of the stone was wasted in the constant struggle between the stone and the human. His body degenerated and regenerated in an endless circle until only one soul was left. That's why Bradley is so good at what he does : all the skills of the host remained, and combined with the superior body the stone granted, it made him an unstoppable warrior who couldn't be hit. That's also why he ages and doesn't regenerate, the stone is just sufficient to fuel his powers and slow down his aging to an extent, it can't be used for regeneration.

In fact, Wrath is the most unique of the Homonculus. Even Greelin isn't that different : when Greed is in control, he's just another Homonculus, no skills in fighting, he can only rely on his power and regeneration.


----------



## James (Mar 17, 2010)

reiyne said:


> quick question... why can ling restore his limbs, but wrath cannot? i mean, they both have philosophers stones dont they?



Wrath's stone only contained one soul and the emotion of "Wrath". The stone Ling/Greed has seems to be just as powerful as any of the others we've seen within the series.

There's never been any outright explanation for this but personally I'd say it has to do with how quickly the stone was accepted within a host.

Before Wrath was made, the stone had been inserted into like 10+ other test subjects and their bodies had been torn apart and regenerated repeatedly before they eventually died. That process would've gradually used up the stone's power I assume. Bradley was finally the one who accepted the stone and became Wrath.

Greed was created shortly after the stone, fresh from Father, was inserted into Ling, so not much of its regeneration power had been used.

This is the logical explanation I can draw from within the story but it's never been outright confirmed why Wrath's stone never had the power to regenerate.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 17, 2010)

Actually I think it's because Bradley didn't accept the stone that he can't heal, he fought against the stones other occupant and came out on top, using up the regen powers.

Ling just let everybody and so he can regen.


----------



## James (Mar 20, 2010)

^Well that's practically what I said in more simplistic terms yeah

Anyway I have a question now, who do people expect to die in the next few chapters, or who would you want to die?

Obviously there are 3 almost certainties: Father, Pride...and very likely Hohenheim.

Anyone else you can see dying though? Will Scar fall? Will Ling be separated from Greed or will they die together, leaving Mei to succeed the emperor of Xing? (only one of them can surely, so what will happen?) 

I don't think Ed and Al will be dying (tiny chance of Ed but I don't think so) and Izumi and Mei's deaths would seem kind of weird. Mustang and Hawkeye have dodged the bullet too I think since they got messed up badly enough already, so they've already had their shock factor scenes.

The chimeras...well I dont think their deaths would have much impact either way honestly.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2010)

I want Pride to die already. He's pretty much spent at this point. I wouldn't mind Mustang killing him showing us some awesome blind mans combat.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2010)

Well I think Pride will die next chapter and maybe Hohenheim (at the end of the chapter or the beginning of the following chapter - tough this depends on the length of the chapter).

Since there's a possibility for a bitter sweet ending some other good guy(s) might die too,but wouldn't bet on who.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

I hope Roy gets to fight. But it seems unlikely, since his primary choice of combat requires sight and he doesn't seem to be very good at close combat.


----------



## James (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sure Mustang will get to fire off at least one last flame. I think in taking down Father everyone in the room is going to get at least one hit in. 

I'm have a feeling how things are gonna go is that everyone is going to play a part in destroying Father next chapter, then he'll no longer be able to contain God/Truth who'll appear before everyone (probably appearing differently to each character, ie Al sees his body, etc?) and perhaps Ed's big part in the finale will be what it's been hinted he'll do, somehow take down/win against the truth, although fuck knows how.

I want a happy ending by the way, I wouldn't mind if everyone gets back what they lost. A really nice way to end the manga for me would be if it flashes forward and Izumi has a newborn child.


----------



## ~K+ (Mar 26, 2010)

I received my Vol.24 today, and it was a pleasant surprise to find that the title on the cover was done in metallic blue foil.


----------



## geG (Mar 26, 2010)

That reminds me that it's almost time for the volume 25 cover to come out.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally got up to date with this . What a great  manga . It has yet to let me down . 

I'm surprised Pride is still alive .


----------



## Brian (Mar 30, 2010)

Since Wrath is dead, Pride's time will come soon enough, maybe in the next chapter he'll actually fight again.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 30, 2010)

Brian said:


> Since Wrath is dead, Pride's time will come soon enough, maybe in the next chapter he'll actually fight again.



What happened to him when he saw Truth ?


----------



## Brian (Mar 30, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> What happened to him when he saw Truth ?



He lost a considerable amount of power when it comes to his shadow attacks, as a price for forcing Mustang to see the Truth. This is why he's mostly dodging Ed and Al's attacks, he's also disintegrating, he probably also lost his extra lives and is on the verge of dying.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Brian said:


> He lost a considerable amount of power when it comes to his shadow attacks, as a price for forcing Mustang to see the Truth. This is why he's mostly dodging Ed and Al's attacks, he's also disintegrating, he probably also lost his extra lives and is on the verge of dying.



Ah alright . 

I think Greed will finish him . 

I can't believe Kimblee was taken out by a chimera


----------



## James (Mar 31, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Ah alright .
> 
> I think Greed will finish him .
> 
> I can't believe Kimblee was taken out by a chimera



Well Al was working to distract Kimblee and Pride at the same time, Dr. Marcoh healed the chimera with the stone first (you see a panel of him and Heinkel's bandages lying on the ground) and then he delivered the blow.

It was a joint effort really. Pride can also be considered to have delivered the "final blow" although Kimblee was dead whether Pride ate him or not.



> That reminds me that it's almost time for the volume 25 cover to come out.



Yeah it's out in tiny thumbnail form.


----------



## Vanity (Mar 31, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I can't believe Kimblee was taken out by a chimera



Not very funny. 

A lot of people were working against him. Kimblee had basically already taken out that chimera so why would he expect him to suddenly be healed and show up again? Marcoh healed him. :/

I miss Kimbles. ;_;


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Not very funny.
> 
> A lot of people were working against him. Kimblee had basically already taken out that chimera so why would he expect him to suddenly be healed and show up again? Marcoh healed him. :/
> 
> I miss Kimbles. ;_;



He was awesome . I'm disapointed that he died but that panel where the chimera has Kimblees neck in his jaws was badass . 

I miss Wrath already .


----------



## Vanity (Mar 31, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> He was awesome . I'm disapointed that he died but that panel where the chimera has Kimblees neck in his jaws was badass .
> 
> I miss Wrath already .



Okay well at least you like Kimblee then. I thought you hated him when I saw your other post.

Anyway I don't think his death was badass because I fancy Kimblee and hated seeing that happen to him. >_< I tend to care about the male characters I find attractive so I didn't like it.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Okay well at least you like Kimblee then. I thought you hated him when I saw your other post.
> 
> Anyway I don't think his death was badass because I fancy Kimblee and hated seeing that happen to him. >_< I tend to care about the male characters I find attractive so I didn't like it.



I like most of the characters in Full Metal Alchemist  . 

Anyone else find it kind of random that Scar also had the power to create but didn't show it until now ?


----------



## Sannom (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure it would have been particularly useful against the puppets, and when faced by the "bradleys", he didn't really have any chance to use it. And probably that only the stress and adrenaline of fighting one as powerful as Bradley made him "imaginative" enough to use it in a way that's efficient.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Sannom said:


> Well, I'm not sure it would have been particularly useful against the puppets, and when faced by the "bradleys", he didn't really have any chance to use it. And probably that only the stress and adrenaline of fighting one as powerful as Bradley made him "imaginative" enough to use it in a way that's efficient.



I'm saying why didn't he use it when on the alchemist killing spree .


----------



## Sannom (Mar 31, 2010)

He didn't have it at this time. We'd seen his two arms numerous times and his left arm never had the reconstruction circle. He probably had it done by Marcoh when he went searching for help among his fellow Ishbalans. Before that time, he only considered himself a destroyer and didn't want to create. But after finding out about the true role of his brother's reversed circle, he decided he had to get the second tatoo, because it was necessary to use the reversed circle.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh yeah ! I forgot when he went to get his brother's research notes .


----------



## Litho (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh Pride, please don't die yet.
Maybe he'll outlive the plot, and his powers are stripped after father dies and he becomes a normal,Ed-adoring, 'human' boy!

Seriously, we don't even know where his auroboros tattoo is yet! 
He should have assimilated all the other homunculi when he had the chance, he'd be unstoppable!

And I loved when Kimbly died and Pride ate him. It was bad-ass. Such an awesome page.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm happy that Armstrong survived


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 31, 2010)

Why on Earth must shit like Naruto be more popular than FMA?


----------



## Vanity (Mar 31, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Why on Earth must shit like Naruto be more popular than FMA?



Who really knows why certain series become more popular than others.

Kishi's good at creating interesting characters but the story has gone down hill like he's milking it for all it's worth.

I like Naruto but I think FMA is better written(and also still has sexy guys like Envy and Kimblee).


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Why on Earth must shit like Naruto be more popular than FMA?



 good question .


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 31, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Why on Earth must shit like Naruto be more popular than FMA?



Well, in Japan FMA manga volumes usually sell more than Naruto volumes sell, in the first few weeks at least.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2010)

i think the reason why naruto is more popular then FMA is because naruto is on the weekly shonen jump and comes out weekly and FMA only comes out one a month. i think FMA is a lot better but some people tend not to thing like others and have other favorite mangas.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Anyway . Anybody think a good guy will die before the end ?


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Mar 31, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Anyway . Anybody think a good guy will die before the end ?



Maes Hughes


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2010)

Tenacious Lee said:


> Maes Hughes



Pfff why would they kill of the comic relief ?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 31, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Why on Earth must shit like Naruto be more popular than FMA?



the world is filled with retards


----------



## Vanity (Mar 31, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Anyway . Anybody think a good guy will die before the end ?



Yeah I think another good character will die before the end. Certainly you'd think one should. I don't see why everyone should survive it.

I'm pretty sure that Ed and Al's dad will die for sure. I'm pretty sure he wants to die anyway.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2010)

i think eds dad will be the one to die sacrificing himself to save his sons and stop father


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure PapaHoho is going to die, too. It was forshadowed in earlier chapters.

And I think Pride is going to at least attempt to eat Greedling


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 1, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Why on Earth must shit like Naruto be more popular than FMA?



I know how you feel man 



Nimander said:


> FMA: better written
> 
> Naruto: more engaging characters and, in the end, plot.



Like who?


----------



## Litho (Apr 1, 2010)

I, for one, always cared for TenTen! Infact, i'm gonna look up some hentai of her right now!


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 1, 2010)

XxShadowxX said:


> When's the last time you cared about Tenten?



oh please let the kids like their naruto, one piece is still as good as hxh around here.


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Apr 1, 2010)

pajamas said:


> hey what d'you people think about FMA?
> 
> I haven't seen the anime but the manga's good, almost rivals Naruto


FMA is really good I think  Arakawa draws really well I love her style  And there is really good humor though matter is serious!! But that is shame that it is published every 2 mouth.. 
I like maybe more Arakawas drawings that Kishi's.. Somehow  
I didn't like that what happed to Havoc ;_______;


----------



## Nimander (Apr 1, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Kishi's main problem is that he's really dragged Naruto out too long.
> 
> I think that some people also get impatient that FMA only comes out once a month. Naruto comes out weekly so people don't tend to lose interest as easily.



True.  The fact that Naruto is a weekly manga probably has contributed to its success as well.  Though I will disagree with you on Naruto dragging on too long.  With everything Kishi set up in Part 1, Naruto could easily have gone on twice as long, and been a better story.  Kishi just lacks either the writing skill (which I actually doubt) or he didn't have the motivation to make such an in-depth story as he could've.  IOW, he got tired of Naruto and just wants to finish it.  




XxShadowxX said:


> When's the last time you cared about Tenten?



>implying Tenten is the only character in the manga


----------



## Blinky (Apr 1, 2010)

Red_Blueberry said:


> FMA is really good I think  Arakawa draws really well I love her style  And there is really good humor though matter is serious!! But that is shame that it is published every 2 mouth..
> I like maybe more Arakawas drawings that Kishi's.. Somehow
> I didn't like that what happed to Havoc ;_______;



Wait FMA is written by a woman ?


----------



## Nimander (Apr 1, 2010)

^Yep.  I thought this was common knowledge...?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimander said:


> True.  The fact that Naruto is a weekly manga probably has contributed to its success as well.  Though I will disagree with you on Naruto dragging on too long.  With everything Kishi set up in Part 1, Naruto could easily have gone on twice as long, and been a better story.  Kishi just lacks either the writing skill (which I actually doubt) or he didn't have the motivation to make such an in-depth story as he could've.  IOW, he got tired of Naruto and just wants to finish it.



Yeah you might be right about that. I do agree that it feels like he's tired of writing Naruto. He has been writing it for over 10 years now.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 1, 2010)

Nimander said:


> ^Yep.  I thought this was common knowledge...?



I never really care much about mangakas . 

This explains why FMA actually has likeable female characters .


----------



## C. Hook (Apr 1, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> oh please let the kids like their naruto, one piece is still as good as hxh around here.



Fairy Tail fans, stay out of my precious FMA.


----------



## Refused (Apr 1, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I never really care much about mangakas .
> 
> This explains why FMA actually has likeable female characters .



Its weird because Winry has some parallels to Sakura. They both kind of stand at the side while the two male main characters further the plot. They are both kind of useless except for their ability to fix up/heal the main character. 

The difference is that Winry is a really likeable character, she is one of my favourites as I love her chemistry with Ed too. FMA characters are way better imo :33


----------



## Blinky (Apr 1, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Fairy Tail fans, stay out of my precious FMA.



Well if you don't want Fairy Tail fans posting in here then you probably shouldn't have mentioned Fairy Tail .  



dantastic said:


> Its weird because Winry has some parallels to Sakura. They both kind of stand at the side while the two male main characters further the plot. They are both kind of useless except for their ability to fix up/heal the main character.
> 
> The difference is that Winry is a really likeable character, she is one of my favourites as I love her chemistry with Ed too. FMA characters are way better imo :33



I like Winry . She's a great character . If FMA was written by a man she would probably be crying every chapter  

Izumi is awesome as well .


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 2, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I never really care much about mangakas .
> 
> This explains why FMA actually has likeable female characters .



yeah, fma has the best female characters because male shounen authors can't write them.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 2, 2010)

iamthewalrus said:


> yeah, fma has the best female characters because male shounen authors can't write them.



It seems like only females understand how females work. XD


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 2, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> It seems like only females understand how females work. XD



i wouldnt say that.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 2, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> i wouldnt say that.



Yeah I wouldn't go that far but Shonen mangakas do seem to suck when it comes to females characters in a lot of cases .


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 2, 2010)

So I know chapters are monthly, but when do the spoilers (If any) come around?


----------



## jux (Apr 2, 2010)

anyone have any idea how many chapters this manga has left

rumour has it it's got 3 to go


----------



## Nimander (Apr 2, 2010)

Three is the popular theory.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 2, 2010)

Ahh, the start of a new month and the expectation of a new FMA chap


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> So I know chapters are monthly, but when do the spoilers (If any) come around?



Around the 7th I think.



jux said:


> anyone have any idea how many chapters this manga has left
> 
> rumour has it it's got 3 to go



Yes, 3 is the guess I see the most.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 2, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> Yes, 3 is the guess I see the most.



It seems like a lot of people think that the last chapter will happen in June, yeah.

I wish it was July though just because it'd be cool if the final chapter came out around my birthday(my birthday is July 12).


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 3, 2010)

I hate how kishi theat his female characthers, all of them. Arakawa is so great at all of her characthers. All her characthers are loveble, even the evil ones C:

btw, here is 25th Volume cover HQ:

*Spoiler*: __ 




AAAAALLL!!! 



I guess volume 26 is the last one?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I guess volume 26 is the last one?



Probably. It depends on what the last chapter that's including in volume 25 is.

Some of the recent chapters have been overly long though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 3, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Fairy Tail fans, stay out of my precious FMA.



I'm not an FT fan I'm an FT reader. big difference.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

chapter should be out soon it should be really good


----------



## Blinky (Apr 3, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> chapter should be out soon it should be really good



Yeah it should be great . Now that I think about it I don't thim there's been a bad chapter .


----------



## James (Apr 3, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Probably. It depends on what the last chapter that's including in volume 25 is.
> 
> Some of the recent chapters have been overly long though.



That's actually a good point.

If every chapter in the last volume is as long as the last few, it's certainly going to be noticibly thicker than the other volumes. 

I'm not sure though if that's the case with any of the existing volumes though, if any seem noticibly thicker than others? I doubt there's a big difference if any though.

But yeah I still expect Volume 26 to be the final one regardless. If it went into another volume then there'd have to be a good few more chapter after 108. I don't see that being the case, especially not when you look at just how much happened in chapter 105. If the next 3 chapters are that packed, it's definitely possible it can be wrapped up in them.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 3, 2010)

Great manga. But urgh, chapter 95 made me feel physically ill. Such sentimental drivel was exactly what I was not hoping for at this point.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Great manga. But urgh, chapter 95 made me feel physically ill. Such sentimental drivel was exactly what I was not hoping for at this point.



What part of chapter 95 bothered you exactly really?

Just wondering since that was Envy's last chapter.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 3, 2010)

I hated the way he went out like a punk and how Mustang was stripped of revenge. The scene was so cliché and stereotypical that I couldn't believe what I was reading at first.

Up to that point I was really digging the manga. It's still good but I'll take some points off for the sheer predictability of that spiel. I'd wish for a more satisfying conclusion.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

Danchou said:


> I hated the way he went out like a punk and how Mustang was stripped of revenge. The scene was so cliché and stereotypical that I couldn't believe what I was reading at first.
> 
> Up to that point I was really digging the manga. It's still good but I'll take some points off for the sheer predictability of that spiel. I'd wish for a more satisfying conclusion.



So you think Envy got off easy or something? And you really think revenge is a good thing? o_O

I don't really see how it was cliché....

I think Envy is the most touching homunculus. The way he went out was more emotional.

Envy's also the most popular homunculus on character polls.

And I mean really it would have been pretty nasty if Roy killed Envy when he was in that helpless state. It would be nasty for anyone to kill him when he's like that since it's kind of like killing someone when they are injured and can't fight anymore.

I guess if Roy finished him before he turned into that little form again though it would have been different....wouldn't have felt quite as evil. Still though, I think revenge is messed up.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

Roy should have killed Envy, the guy murdered his best friend it doesn't matter how helpless he was it's an issue of principle. 

That being said I'm only on chapter 40 odd or some shit. Probably read when I finish my final assignment.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Roy should have killed Envy, the guy murdered his best friend it doesn't matter how helpless he was it's an issue of principle.
> 
> That being said I'm only on chapter 40 odd or some shit. Probably read when I finish my final assignment.



So if someone killed your best friend you'd kill that person?

I really don't understand why people agree with this.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> So if someone killed your best friend you'd kill that person?
> 
> I really don't understand why people agree with this.



Why wouldn't you want to kill the person? 

You think the person still deserves to live after they took the life of another?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2010)

> So if someone killed your best friend you'd kill that person?
> 
> I really don't understand why people agree with this.


Depends on the situation. In a state of war where I can legally take their life I wouldn't hesitate to kill them. If I was in a gang the same would apply. 

As things are now I would likely beat the person senseless and call the police. 

I wouldn't be able to look my god child in the face and say ''I let your pops murderer slip by''. From what I've read Envy deserves to die like a dog.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

by not killing envy mustang should how different he is from envy he is not a bad guy or a monster like envy. if he would have taken out envy when he was in a weaken state he would be no different.


----------



## Dillinger (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, Envy is pretty cool, but he definitely deserves a brutal unforgiving death. The way he killed Maes was just plain cruel, and was really one of the only manga moments that really got to me. It could just be cause i'm a big Maes fan, but still..  taking on the form of a guy's wife to kill him is sick. Even more so considering how much of a family guy he was.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Why wouldn't you want to kill the person?
> 
> You think the person still deserves to live after they took the life of another?



I don't believe in the death penalty or anything like that.




Aldo Raine said:


> Well, Envy is pretty cool, but he definitely deserves a brutal unforgiving death. The way he killed Maes was just plain cruel, and was really one of the only manga moments that really got to me. It could just be cause i'm a big Maes fan, but still..  taking on the form of a guy's wife to kill him is sick. Even more so considering how much of a family guy he was.



And I'm sure that if we were born out of a pure sin we'd all be such good people.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm quite happy that Mustang was stopped from being consumed by his desire for revenge .


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'm quite happy that Mustang was stopped from being consumed by his desire for revenge .



Yeah....it was making him go rather evil. You could tell by the look on his face and it seemed like he wanted to torture Envy, not just kill him.

Poor Envy getting his eyes burned out. 

I mean I'm not happy that Hughes died or anything but at least he didn't get tortured slowly over some extended period of time.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 4, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah....it was making him go rather evil. You could tell by the look on his face and it seemed like he wanted to torture Envy, not just kill him.
> 
> Poor Envy getting his eyes burned out.
> 
> I mean I'm not happy that Hughes died or anything but at least he didn't get tortured slowly over some extended period of time.



Envy brought it upon himself for killing Mustang's best friend. He deserves no sympathy. This is why you shouldn't kill without considering the consequences.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Envy brought it upon himself for killing Mustang's best friend. He deserves no sympathy. This is why you shouldn't kill without considering the consequences.



True he deserved no sympathy but Mustang almost seemed like he _enjoyed_ torturing him .


----------



## Enigma (Apr 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> True he deserved no sympathy but Mustang almost seemed like he _enjoyed_ torturing him .



You're right and I see no problem with that. Envy shouldn't have killed Hughes if he didn't want to be brutally tortured.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> You're right and I see no problem with that. Envy shouldn't have killed Hughes if he didn't want to be brutally tortured.



Hughes was one of my favourite characters so in a way I was glad Envy was tortured . 

But by doing that Mustang was putting himself on the level of a beast tearing apart his prey . But Mustang is the man who plans on ruling that country . 
How can he fulfill his ambition if he becomes something less than human ?

He finally realised that no matter how much he made Envy suffer it changed nothing . Hughes ain't coming back .


----------



## Enigma (Apr 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Hughes was one of my favourite characters so in a way I was glad Envy was tortured .
> 
> But by doing that Mustang was putting himself on the level of a beast tearing apart his prey . But Mustang is the man who plans on ruling that country .
> How can he fulfill his ambition if he becomes something less than human ?
> ...



I see your point. I guess he was too angry by the way Envy was mocking Hughes. But would he have become like Sasuke and plan to keep on killing if he had killed Envy? Most likely not.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I see your point. I guess he was too angry by the way Envy was mocking Hughes. But would he have become like Sasuke and plan to keep on killing if he had killed Envy? Most likely not.



Well.. If he was willing to go that far for vengeance once who's to say he wouldn't do it again ? 

I hope he gets his sight back... I wonder can he still use his flame ability even without sight ?


----------



## jux (Apr 4, 2010)

want an awesome fma sig


----------



## Enigma (Apr 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Well.. If he was willing to go that far for vengeance once who's to say he wouldn't do it again ?
> 
> I hope he gets his sight back... I wonder can he still use his flame ability even without sight ?



I could see him do it again if another one of his close friends were killed, but he can't now because of his blindness. He probably can use his flames but he won't know where to target since he can't aim anymore.

It really is a shame for Mustang. I feel bad for him.

Plus FMA is definitely coming to a closing point. I'd say around 3 chapters left.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 4, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> Envy brought it upon himself for killing Mustang's best friend. He deserves no sympathy. This is why you shouldn't kill without considering the consequences.



Well Envy gets my sympathy.

I like Envy so that's how it goes for me.



jux said:


> want an awesome fma sig



Are you talking about me? lol. Just wondering since I don't see another FMA sig in here right now(just someone else with an FMA avatar).

I have a pic of my Envy cosplay in the tag in my sig.


----------



## Munak (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a fun observation.

Al's hair.

They really never managed to transmute his hair back to its original state, did it?


----------



## Danchou (Apr 4, 2010)

Envy not only murdered Mustangs best friend in a pretty sadistic way, he has done a myriad of utterly heinous and plain out evil acts with the sole intent of wiping out humanity. The lives of people meant nothing to him.

So when Mustang was in a position to stop his evil ways forever, he had every right to put an end to him. It was utterly nonsensical for someone like Mustang or any of the others to stop at that point.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 4, 2010)

jux said:


> want an awesome fma sig



what, you already have one!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 4, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Envy not only murdered Mustangs best friend in a pretty sadistic way, he has done a myriad of utterly heinous and plain out evil acts with the sole intent of wiping out humanity. The lives of people meant nothing to him.
> 
> So when Mustang was in a position to stop his evil ways forever, he had every right to put an end to him. It was utterly nonsensical for someone like Mustang or any of the others to stop at that point.


I understand this, but i guess the point was "We, the humans you loathe and try to look down upon so much, are really above you. We decide how to end your life and we shall not do so by your excessively brutal, vile and inhuman methods."
Kind of a smug outlook on it  And really, would there be a better and more fitting punishment for that abomination?
I didn't like how it was handled at first aswell, but emotions, as usual, mustn't be let in control of out actions. So in the end, i agreed with it. Arakawa is a great mangaka and you shouldn't doubt her 


@lk3mizt said:


> what, you already have one!



I just love your set


----------



## Vanity (Apr 4, 2010)

Well yeah honestly I feel like someone is being the better person if they don't lower themselves to the same level by killing the person back.

Not that I look down on Envy though or anything.  I understand the inferiority complex he has since I've felt like that over the course of my life.

And, well, Envy's a hottie. lol.

EDIT:

lol....someone who agrees with Roy's revenge REVENGE negged me. Copying after Roy now are we? 

Revenge revenge. Rah rah rah.


----------



## Litho (Apr 4, 2010)

I for one, LOVED evil, hating, destructive Mustang. I also like envy. 
But anyway, saying you'd kill the killer of your best friend is ok cause killers don't deserve to live, would mean that you would allow the best friend of the killer to kill you afterword, and then another friend of you would have to kill him, and so on, and that's teh circle of hate that Naruto is about lol.

Although I'm being hypocritical. I would also wanna kill the killer of my girlfriend/best friend/ etc.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 4, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> I for one, LOVED evil, hating, destructive Mustang. I also like envy.
> But anyway, saying you'd kill the killer of your best friend is ok cause killers don't deserve to live, would mean that you would allow the best friend of the killer to kill you afterword, and then another friend of you would have to kill him, and so on, and that's teh circle of hate that Naruto is about lol.
> 
> Although I'm being hypocritical. I would also wanna kill the killer of my girlfriend/best friend/ etc.



Yeah I have actually heard of cycles of revenge like that that are still going on today and were started back hundreds of years ago between some families and people. It's pretty messed up.

Anyway, it's normal to want to kill the person who did something like that but it's best not to do it.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah I have actually heard of cycles of revenge like that that are still going on today and were started back hundreds of years ago between some families and people. It's pretty messed up.
> 
> Anyway, it's normal to want to kill the person who did something like that but it's best not to do it.



Plus what's killing them going to do for you anyway ? It ain't gonna bring that person back . 

Envy had to be killed because he is dangerous .


----------



## Vanity (Apr 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Plus what's killing them going to do for you anyway ? It ain't gonna bring that person back .
> 
> Envy had to be killed because he is dangerous .



Well he's not dangerous if they can manage to keep him locked up in his small form.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well he's not dangerous if they can manage to keep him locked up in his small form.



What purpose is there of keeping him alive if all it could do is bring harm ? He escaped once before .


----------



## Vanity (Apr 4, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> What purpose is there of keeping him alive if all it could do is bring harm ? He escaped once before .



I don't think putting him in just a little jar was the best idea.

And keeping him alive would be, well, to avoid killing things.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 4, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I don't think putting him in just a little jar was the best idea.
> 
> And keeping him alive would be, well, to avoid killing things.



Exactly, keep the bastard under this torment that he's completely under the mercy of human beings and there's no way of getting out of it (unlike with Mei in that jar). All because they would not kill him, like he would kill them.

However, it's almost impossible to stop him from killing himself.


----------



## Dragonpiece (Apr 4, 2010)

So um, haven't read the manga in a while is it almost over yet? One more chapter you guys think?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 4, 2010)

Dragonpiece said:


> So um, haven't read the manga in a while is it almost over yet? One more chapter you guys think?



definitely not just 1 more chapter, the popular & educated guess around here seems to be 3 more.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Apr 4, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> definitely not just 1 more chapter, the popular & educated guess around here seems to be 3 more.



That would seme to be the case - 2 more or so to wrap the fight up and then the third or so one would be the ending/epilouge.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 4, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Exactly, keep the bastard under this torment that he's completely under the mercy of human beings and there's no way of getting out of it (unlike with Mei in that jar). All because they would not kill him, like he would kill them.
> 
> However, it's almost impossible to stop him from killing himself.



Well if he decides to kill himself that's his own choice.

I actually still think Envy is adorable in that little form.

Infact I still have fantasies about him when he's like that. -_-;;;;;; Yeah....

So really, I always accept him. LOL. Not just when he's in his sexy form.


----------



## Munak (Apr 5, 2010)

It bugs me, though; why is chibi Envy immortal? If he doesn't have any stones left, then is he just a regular being now?

It couldn't be that he's a soul (or a part of it), is it?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder when the new chapter will be out.. Maybe the end of the week?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 5, 2010)

Usually around the 12th.

I mean, last month there were lots of people asking the same question and the common answer seemed to be _about _the 12th.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 5, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> I for one, LOVED evil, hating, destructive Mustang. I also like envy.
> But anyway, saying you'd kill the killer of your best friend is ok cause killers don't deserve to live, would mean that you would allow the best friend of the killer to kill you afterword, and then another friend of you would have to kill him, and so on, and that's teh circle of hate that Naruto is about lol.
> 
> Although I'm being hypocritical. I would also wanna kill the killer of my girlfriend/best friend/ etc.


In most normal cases, I'd agree, but Envy didn't need to be killed *only* because he killed Maes, he needed to die because he was a dangerous psychopath who killed countless others, started the Ishvalan War, and, if given the chance (and Mustang didn't need to be a "sacrifice"), he'd have killed Mustang and the others (Ed, too, if he wasn't needed as a "sacrifice").

It's more the _way_ in which Mustang was doing it; the motivations that drove him to it, that were undesirable.  It wasn't about causing Envy pain...and honestly, it went on for that long only because of Envy's Philosopher's Stone and regenerative abilities -- if Envy were a normal human being, he'd have been dead after only two snaps.  It was about the kind of anger it was turning into for Mustang -- from righteous indignation and survival instinct, into borderline sadistic torture and revenge.

Killing Envy was the right thing to do; but Mustang's reasons were doing so were changing while he was doing it.  That's why he was stopped, because while Mustang could have been justified in torturing Envy, those actions would no longer have made him *fit* to run Amestris.


----------



## James (Apr 5, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> It bugs me, though; why is chibi Envy immortal? If he doesn't have any stones left, then is he just a regular being now?
> 
> It couldn't be that he's a soul (or a part of it), is it?



He's not immortal. NONE of the Homonculus are "immortal" and neither is Father, they all just have a lifespan limited by the regeneration power of their stones basically. The bigger the stone, the longer they can live.

Little Envy has just a little of his stone left. If left like that I assume he'd need to eat and sleep, etc to keep staying alive and wouldn't be able to rely on his stone to extend his lifespan. 



> So um, haven't read the manga in a while is it almost over yet? One more chapter you guys think?



No chance whatsoever. At least 3 more chapters.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 5, 2010)

James said:


> He's not immortal. NONE of the Homonculus are "immortal" and neither is Father, they all just have a lifespan limited by the regeneration power of their stones basically. The bigger the stone, the longer they can live.
> 
> Little Envy has just a little of his stone left. If left like that I assume he'd need to eat and sleep, etc to keep staying alive and wouldn't be able to rely on his stone to extend his lifespan.
> 
> ...



If Envy needs food in that form I wonder if anyone was feeding him.  He'd probably escape if the top was opened.

I guess he was okay for a while like that....but yeah he would have been slowly dying.


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 6, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I guess he was okay for a while like that....but yeah he would have been slowly dying.



Like all of us...

I really don't think we're supposed to sympathise with Envy...he _IS_ a bad guy after all...but it's hard not to when you like a character, no matter how psychotic they might be


----------



## Nimander (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, the new ED for the anime definitely confirmed at least one thing for me: Hohenheim is gonna bite the dust before it's all said and done.

It's kinda been heavily implied for a while now, and Hohenheim himself is tired of life and wants to die, at least after accomplishing this last, great mission of his.  And honestly, there wouldn't be a place for him in the story after everything is said and done if the good guys win.  Some characters in stories just outlive their usefulness, and after Father is defeated this will be the case for Hohenheim.

So, if he doesn't die/use himself up outright during this battle, he's gonna use the rest of his Philosopher Stone powers to restore Ed and Al.  I know I'm probably not the first person to make this theory, but I'm officially standing by it now.


----------



## Litho (Apr 6, 2010)

Shidoshi said:


> In most normal cases, I'd agree, but Envy didn't need to be killed *only* because he killed Maes, he needed to die because he was a dangerous psychopath who killed countless others, started the Ishvalan War, and, if given the chance (and Mustang didn't need to be a "sacrifice"), he'd have killed Mustang and the others (Ed, too, if he wasn't needed as a "sacrifice").
> 
> It's more the _way_ in which Mustang was doing it; the motivations that drove him to it, that were undesirable.  It wasn't about causing Envy pain...and honestly, it went on for that long only because of Envy's Philosopher's Stone and regenerative abilities -- if Envy were a normal human being, he'd have been dead after only two snaps.  It was about the kind of anger it was turning into for Mustang -- from righteous indignation and survival instinct, into borderline sadistic torture and revenge.
> 
> Killing Envy was the right thing to do; but Mustang's reasons were doing so were changing while he was doing it.  That's why he was stopped, because while Mustang could have been justified in torturing Envy, those actions would no longer have made him *fit* to run Amestris.



I agree with everything you said (so dunno why you quoted me  )


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Apr 6, 2010)

If Hoenheim doesn't die in the end it'd just be a bit...weird 

I mean, he'd have accomplished what he set out to do and stopped Father with a bit of help from everyone else, Ed and Al will be happy whether they have their bodies back to normal or not, all will be well and Hoenheim could die happy and go be with Trisha.

If he doesn't die it'd be a bit...off...to me.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 6, 2010)

Nandireya said:


> Like all of us...
> 
> I really don't think we're supposed to sympathise with Envy...he _IS_ a bad guy after all...but it's hard not to when you like a character, no matter how psychotic they might be



Yeah we aren't suppose to sympathize with him but you know how many girls like evil men right? Yeah.....lol.

Although honestly I understood how he felt in the end because for a lot of my life I've had the same issue feeling jealous of other humans since I was born with a mark on my face that made people not really accept me(mainly as a child when kids are mean like that...but it gave me social problems). I won't really get into it though. But I have security issues.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 7, 2010)

I think chapter 106 gonna be as long as 105 or even longer. I have a feeling there's only two chapters left @____@ But long chapters.

The anime is so close..


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

the manga has 6-7 chapters easily, it will be so lol the final battle to end this quick


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> I think chapter 106 gonna be as long as 105 or even longer. I have a feeling there's only two chapters left @____@ But long chapters.
> 
> *The anime is so close*..



Yeah ! wonder what they're gonna do . It would be lol worthy if it cops out .


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2010)

i think we may have like 2 chapters left father has already lost the souls and looks like edward and rest the sacrifices have their alchemy back. and eds father is ready to fight father.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 7, 2010)

Plus FMA chapters are fairly long so I'd say the entire chapter of their fight this month then next month the climax of the fight then next month the "Everythings back to normal " chapter .


----------



## Vanity (Apr 7, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah ! wonder what they're gonna do . It would be lol worthy if it cops out .



Well it the anime ended before the manga they could make the manga ending into a movie.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 7, 2010)

when do spoilers usually start popping up ? i figured we'd have some by now.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

Soon, young Padawan.  Soon...


----------



## Xnr (Apr 8, 2010)

The anime is on episode 51 now. That's like 12 episodes before it actually ends at 63. This means 3 months worth of anime left and if we give the studio a leeway of 1 month to start producing the final episode, I reckon two more chapters is a good estimate. I didn't think it was possible but maybe if the chapter pages keep growing in such fashion as in 40-60 and now 80 to finish up with 100 .


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah ! wonder what they're gonna do . It would be lol worthy if it cops out .



Maybe they'll do a flashback to the stuff they skipped at the beginning...as sucky as they would be...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 8, 2010)

Spoiler pics


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 8, 2010)

^ SHIT FUCK FACE!  What happend!? 
The frist picture is, omg<333


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

THE REST OF THE SPOILERS FUCKING WHERE?!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh no,I'm not going to look.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn, I don't say this often of two-dimensional characters, let alone male ones.  But that first picture is sexy.  Hands down, no homo to the max.  But still...


----------



## Adagio (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alphonse-fetus? 



LOOKS EPIC I MUST SAY


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY SHIT I JUST NOTICED IT CLOSER HE JUST PUNCHED THE FUCK OUT OF THE TOP HALF OF SELIM'S HEAD WHAT THE FU-


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 8, 2010)

Adagio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking Father Foetus...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 8, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Damn, I don't say this often of two-dimensional characters, let alone male ones.  But that first picture is sexy.  Hands down, no homo to the max.  But still...



It's Hell sexy.


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 8, 2010)

Nimander said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT I JUST NOTICED IT CLOSER HE JUST PUNCHED THE FUCK OUT OF THE TOP HALF OF SELIM'S HEAD WHAT THE FU-




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pride...by its very nature...is destined to fall.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

Damn it man, now I know why I like that first panel of the spoilers so much: Ed fucking looks like Simon.  The panel exudes that same sense of immense, incomparable manliness that permeated most of the TTGL series, and somehow Ed tapped into that spirit in that one page and made it awesome.

Win recognizes win after all.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy fucking shit.  I'm seeing these spoilers on /a/, and it's looking like Arakawa fucking delivered with extra toppings on the side.

This has been such a win week for the manga I follow (for the most part, anyway) that I can't even begin to start describing it.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 8, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Holy fucking shit.  I'm seeing these spoilers on /a/, and it's looking like Arakawa fucking delivered with extra toppings on the side.
> 
> This has been such a win week for the manga I follow (for the most part, anyway) that I can't even begin to start describing it.



aww man I'm not sure if I wanna look at them >_<


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 8, 2010)

*More spoilers here:* New Chapter out!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



 SHIT! Looks so awesome!
And poor Hoho-papa and Izumi  ..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2010)

TTGL is not comparable to FMA at all in quality, really...

Not sure what happened, but i don't want to read the raw yet. Those spoiler pics look fucking awesome though.


----------



## Litho (Apr 8, 2010)

That did look epic but...


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK! NO! Pride !!!!!! NO! First my flame now my pride :'( What's next Arakawa you ***** !!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ok, I apologize


.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> TTGL is not comparable to FMA at all in quality, really...


Since when did FMA had quality


----------



## Vanity (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I see Kimblee for some reason....but I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it's just Pride seeing his life flash before his eyes which is why Madam Bradley is there


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Since when did *FMA* had quality



You spelled TTGL wrong there.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 8, 2010)

The last page is a release date for the 25th volume coming up on the 22nd, it's the title cover and here's the announcement 



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> You spelled TTGL wrong there.



Pretty sure I put FMA


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

chapter looks very epic ed looks awesom


----------



## James (Apr 8, 2010)

Good, I'm glad the full chapter was MUCH longer. I can't believe those misleading short cam raws get uploaded.

Great chapter again, although it didn't cover quite as much plotwise as I thought it would. Now I wonder if the series really can finish by 108...if it doesn't the anime is fucked. There's no way they'd get the ending in advance from Arakawa if it means it's in the anime BEFORE the manga. There's no way she would want that to happen.

Anyway

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pride gets a very badass end, glad to see Ed truly taking down a Homonculus, though it looks like somehow, maybe, he got help from Kimblee on the inside. I'm not entirely sure what was going on in that scene (need a translation) but I'm glad Arakawa still had something left for Kimblee, going out simply being eaten with no final dialogue scenes didn't really seem fitting.

The combat against Father was pretty awesome, if the anime team truly animates the manga to the end, they're going to have a whale of a time animating all of that. 

Father's Xerxes zombies were genuinely disgusting and a truly nasty but sensible tactic to use. It's interesting to see that he's fighting outside now, I guess he's desparate for fuel and is going after any nearby humans to add to the souls of his stone. 

Looks like Scar finally explained exactly what was "strange" about the country's alchemy according to his Brother. 

Also really cool to see Arakawa remembering little things like the vat of oil the original greed was boiled in. 

Anyway can't wait until 107...but yeah, honestly I expected this chapter to conclude Father's part and be on to dealing with Truth/Hohenheim's death/etc for 107. I really wonder if it can be finished in the next 2 chapters now, unless 108 is like 80 pages long.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't think shit could get much more epic but each month I'm proven wrong


----------



## Vanity (Apr 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Oh wow, more pics of Kimblee. He looks very sexy.

I wonder what he's saying to Pride. It looks like he's going against him.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Pretty sure I put FMA



FMA?
No quality?

Hell's horses!!


----------



## geG (Apr 8, 2010)

Another awesome chapter.



James said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway can't wait until 107...but yeah, honestly I expected this chapter to conclude Father's part and be on to dealing with Truth/Hohenheim's death/etc for 107. I really wonder if it can be finished in the next 2 chapters now, unless 108 is like 80 pages long.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, there was no way she would have Pride and Father killed in the same chapter. It makes more sense this way. Pride "dies" in 106, Father will be defeated next chapter, and 108 will end the series.


----------



## James (Apr 8, 2010)

Geg said:


> Another awesome chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I had been thinking that it made more sense to have each character die in a separate chapter, but something I'd thought of had changed my mind.

It makes sense that there will be a final confrontation (probably not a fight, but some kind of meeting) with "Truth", especially with Ed's repeated threats to beat his ass, etc. 

I know Truth isn't a physical being so to speak and is different for every person, but I imagined a situation where at the end of 106 Father's container was broken, truth was "revealed" and 107 dealt with him, the conclusion to Ed and Al's body situation and also Hohenheim's fate. Then 108 would be a final "epilogue" maybe with a future situation showing the fates of Roy, Ling, Mei, Ed & Al, etc.

Now that the battle is still going into 107, I wonder if the appropriate conclusions to everyone's stories wont happen until 108. 

I'm just finding it hard to picture the resolution to the story for Ed, Al, Greed, Ling, Mei, Izumi, Hohenheim and Roy and crew to all fit into one chapter, unless it's 100 pages long...or very rushed.

Part of me now thinks a 109 might be inevitable.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 8, 2010)

Since the chap is this long again, i'd expect it to be as late as the last month.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 8, 2010)

Chapter looks sho shexy!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 8, 2010)

just saw the raw.


wow. 


just wow


----------



## sharpie (Apr 9, 2010)

Translation posted at Manga Helpers for those interested. :ho


*Spoiler*: __ 




Thanks to HisshouBuraiKen for the translation!

HisshouBuraiKen:

Translation's done, pending a proofread (I may have missed a bubble in the SIXTY SIX PAGES):

Page 001: Cover

Page 002:
Side: Ed's group is rescued from their predicament thanks to the transmutation circle set up by Scar and the Ishvalans.

Scar: Looks like our allies from Ishval all managed to place their circles in the right spots.

Ranfan: Is this...
Rentanjutsu?

Scar: It is the result of my brother's quest.

Pages 3-4:
Title: 106 - The Abyss of Pride

Page 5:
Scar: Basic alchemic formulae were brought to this country about 350 years ago.

The source of its power comes from the movements of the Earth's crust...or so it was taught.
Whomever it was who first brought the knowledge, the basics were easily used for the benefit of society.

My brother began studying alchemy to try and help others as well.
During the course of his studies he learned about an art called "rentanjutsu" from a travelling caravan from the east, and it caught his interest.

But for some reason, he couldn't find a single scrap of information about rentanjutsu anywhere in Amestris.

Ranfan: Nothing?
In the world's alchemy capital?
Scar: Exactly.

Page 6:
Scar: It was as if someone had purposely removed anything pertaining to the subject.
Ed: Why isn't there anything here about rentanjutsu?!
This is the Central National Library, the biggest in the country!

Scar: In the end, he had the travelling caravan bring him texts about rentanjutsu directly from the far East.

Rentanjutsu uses the flow of the Earth's natural energy,
and deep into his research of it, my brother learned of a dischord in the teachings that alchemy's power comes from the "movement of the Earth's crust."

A "cushion" between the alchemist and the energy from the crust.
He theorized that there was, in fact, another element at work.

Ranfan: The unease I felt when we first entered this country...
As if there was someone or someTHING milling about beneath the surface!

Page 7:
Scar: Yes.
The one who brought us alchemy, running this "cushion" element through an underground network...
Philosopher's stone!

Page 8:
SFX: Kashakahsa

SFX: dododododo

SFX: gagagagagagaga

SFX: STOMP

Page 9:
Homnculus: My alchemy barrier's not working.
Scar: My brother studied further,
and fueled by his doubts about the Ishvalan genocide, he realized that a transmutation circle was being painted across the country with the blood of its own citizens.
As the war intensified, my brother realized that the military's might would prevent him from stopping the circle's completion.

Page 10:
Scar: So instead he came up with the idea to turn that very circle AGAINST them.

Using the nationwide transmutation circle as a base,
he designed a rentanjutsu circle over it that would neutralize the stone,

and simultaneously grant access to the limitless energy of the earth.
And thus, his NEW nationwide circle was created.

My brother entrusted this knowledge to us in hopes that we'd use it to stop the creator of the original circle of blood!

Page 11:
Ed: Incredible!
I'm barely even trying and I'm making these awesome attacks!

Page 12:
Ed: Wawawawawawa!

Son of a-
I keep getting stronger and it's still like fighting lava with a watering can!

Page 13:
Hohenheim: Every bit helps!
Keep fighting!

He's using every ounce of strength to keep his so-called "god" in check!
It's literally like a balloon on the verge of bursting!
Every tiny fraction of his stone's power used to fight us pushes him closer to the breaking point!

Page 14:
Ed: Yeah, but how much more will it take?!
Hohenheim: I don't know!
Just keep attacking, I'll protect us!

Page 15:
SFX: CRK-

SFX: SLAAAM

SFX: kssshink

Page 16:
Greed: Whoa!

Ed: What the...
Oh man!

Page 17:
Greed: Well lookie here!

Blast from the past...
That's my old bathtub, ain't it?

You should take a dip too, pops!

Page 18:
Ed: Move, Greed!

Page 19:
Ed: Yikes!

Page 20:
Hohenheim: Mmh-!!

Page 21:
Zanpano: What the hell's going on down there?

Soldier: Freeze!

Soldier: Nobody move-
Alex: Nnh?

Page 22:
Alex: Lieutenant Hawkeye?!
Hawkeye: Major!

Al: What...

Hohenheim: Damn him, he's trying to replenish his stone supply!

Page 24:
Al: Waah!

Ah!

Lin too?
Hey, wait!

Izumi: After him!
Al: Right!

Izumi: And we need to get YOU somewhere safe!
Mustang: I'm sorry...

Page 25:
Mustang: For me to be so useless at such a critical moment...
I'm ashamed...!

Izumi: Hey,
it happens, right?
Al: Broth-

Izumi: Ed!
Al: Brother!
Ed: Just go!

This little bastard wants a piece of me.

Page 26:
Al: Broth-
Izumi: Come on, Al!
We've gotta sto phim!

You'd better win, Ed!

Ed: Yes ma'am!

Page 27:
Sig: Izumi!
Izumi: Honey!
Hawkeye: Colonel!

Sig: IZUMI, YOU'RE ALL RIGHT!
Izumi: HONEEEEEEY!

...No time to cuddle.
Take care of the colonel.
Hawkeye: Are you injured, sir?!

Page 28:
Mustang: They got my eyes!

Izumi: We can't stay, gotta stop an enemy up above!
See ya!
Alex: Wha-!

Olivier: Up above?
Soldier: Should we back them up, ma'am?

Mustang: Lieutenant...
How badly were you hurt?
Hawkeye: Not again, you need to worry about YOURSELF! Your eyes-
Mustand: LIEUTENANT.

Can you still fight?

Page 29:
Hawkeye: Yes, sir!

Greed: Hup-
up-
Hoop!

Huh?

.......
Alchemy sure is convenient...
Hrrp!

Page 30:
Ranfan: Young master!

Greed: I'm GREED.

So you're here to, huh?

Wrath...
You're dead too.

Page 31:
Greed: And don't you look SATISFIED...
You piss me off!

Pride: Damn you, Greed!
You've not only betrayed our father, you're actually siding with the humans!

Throwing away your pride as a homunculus...
Shameful!

Ed: Why do you guys even obey him in the first place?

Page 32:
Pride: That's a stupid question.
What child DOESN'T listen to what a parent tells him?

Ed: HAH!
You guys are the stupid ones.

You're all brainless zombies who never tried to think for themselves.
Greed is more of an evolved human than a homunculus.

Page 33:
Ed: Never...
I'll never get it.
Why do you follow him?

Look at what we've done to you.

You've got one foot in the grave and he's never so much as looked back at you!

Page 34:
Pride: So WHAT?!
Don't try to force your flawed human logic on us!

I've made my bet.

I used by body to lay the foundation for forcing Colonel Mustang to open the Gate, and now it's breaking apart.

Page 35:
Pride: The container Father bestowed on me is no longer stable!

Edward Elric!
You are my blood kin, born of Hohenheim as was my Father!

You are closer to us than any other human, it's almost guaranteed that your body can function as my new container!

Give me a new container...
Give me your flesh!

Page 36:
Pride: Nh-
Aah-

What-

Kimblee: You can't take it.
You simply CAN'T take it, Pride the homunculus.

Page 37:
Pride: KIMBLEE?!

No...
There's no way anyone could maintain his sense of self in this typhoon of souls!
Kimblee: Typhoon?
Surely you jest.

Page 38:
Kimblee: Howls of anguish
are like lullabies to my ears!

Pride: Ngh-
Kha-

Page 39:
Pride: Why are you interfering, Kimblee?!
Kimblee: Eh...if you'd been able to fight in your present condition, I'd have stayed silen

In the same breath that you spoke of "pride as a homunculus," you ran screaming to steal the body of one of the lower life-forms you so despise, just to escape your own predicament.

You
are hideous.

Page 40:
Pride: I'm going
to die!

Kimblee: Die?

You don't understand Edward elric at all!

Page 41:
SFX: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Bubble: Shing!

Page 42:
Pride: He turned his body into a Philosopher's Stone...

Page 43:
Pride: Impossible...

HE'S invading ME?!

Page 44:
Ed: YOU'RE MINE, PRIDE!

Pride: Stop...
Stop...

Page 45:
Pride: GET OUT OF MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Pages 46-48: N/A

Page 49:
Bubbles: Haa
Haa
Haa

Huu
Haa

Page 50:
Ed: So this is your true form.

Page 51:
Ed: You're going to apologize to Mrs. Bradley when this is all over.
Until then you wait right there Selim...
You fool.

Page 52:
Selim: Ma
Ma

Page 53:
Solider: Who are-

HURGH-

Ah-

Ghe-

Ngh-
NHAA-

Page 54:
Homunculus: Hmm?

Soldiers: HUAAAH-

Huu
Haa
Khhaaa...

Hohenheim: Sorry to interrupt your meal!

Page 55:
Hohenheim: That's as far as you go!

Al: Dad!
Hohenheim: We had a close call.
He's trying to make more philisipher's stones.

Homunculus: That's all these humans are good for.

Hohenheim: Why DO you look down on them?

Page 56:
Hohenheim: Humans gave birth to the Philosopher's Stone, which in turn gave birth to homunculii.

So what can a homunculus create?
What can you give birth to?
This "god" of yours that will only bring destruction?

You call yourself the ultimate being, but in reality your existance is just a dead end.

Homunculus: Is that so?
What if I were to birth HUMANS?

Page 57:
sFX: blurp blurp blurp

Bubbles: gigi

SFX: zrt

SFX: tap

Page 58:
King: Ah-

Aah,
aaah!

Aaa
Aaaaah!

Hohenheim: ...King Xerxes...!!

Page 59:
All bubbles: Aaa-

Page 60:
Baby: Ah-!

Goo
goo

Bibbles: Agya-
byeeeah
Whaaa

Al: Stop, stop it!
Bubbles: Ah-
Finally...
A body!

I'm human again!
I've waited-
It hurt so much-
Mister!
Al: No!
Not like this!

Homunculus: What, not enough?
Fine, I'll make some more.

Page 61:
People: A body!
Hohenheim!
Look!
A body...!

Slaves: Man, being able to read and write sure is neat.
Yeah, smarts make it harder for the masters to put one over on you.

Master: You can write?

Hohenheim: Everyone...

King: Aah...
Im
mor
tality
Behold

I
still
live...

Page 62:
Hohenheim: Homunculus!
You monster!

Page 63:
King: Im
mortal-

Page 64:
Hohenheim: Oh no-

Page 65:
N/A

Page 66:
Text: No time for reminiscence - his power eradicates all before it!


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

the translation was interesting next chapter should be very good.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




lol. Kimblee called Pride hideous.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh I can't wait for it!


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 9, 2010)

I have to read this. All you guys make it sound like some big shocker happens....don't bother telling me I don't want to see the spoilers.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Epic chapter as always, Father still remains a beast. Using the souls from Xerxes and giving them temporary bodies to psychologically attack Hohenheim and the others and to stop them in their tracks while he was free to blast them.
Though it's still puzzling how he has so much of that old Philosopher's stone left while being able to maintain God in him. Guess God's knowledge helps.
Ed finally beating a Homunculus... perfect


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ed pwning Pride was badass, truly an awesome chapter and awesome scene


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ed fighting looks awesome. it seems they were all destroyed in the end of the chapter. this is where eds dad probably sacrifices himself to save them.


----------



## mythfate (Apr 9, 2010)

Manga stream delivers the scan!

Chapter 379


----------



## Blinky (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol @ Greed "That's my old bathtub ain't it ?"


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome Ran Fan to start off the chapter! :3

_*continues to read*_

[edit]
I am totally sensing a "Hawkeye you be my eyes" partnership here. I don't mind since I love their relationship. <3


----------



## Nimander (Apr 9, 2010)

Hiroshi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way you think, Hiroshi.

*off-topic*

Why does your name keep coming up as Hiroshi under the thread title for most recent poster even though your screenname is Hesed?  The OCD part of my brain has to know!


----------



## Vanity (Apr 9, 2010)

Just read it all.

Holy shit that chapter was crazy. o_O


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm glad that Kimblee's end was not horrible and he seemed happy/satisfied with his life.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 9, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Just read it all.
> 
> Holy shit that chapter was crazy. o_O
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Surounded by tortured screams suits Kimblee down to the ground


----------



## Kasai (Apr 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So we finally get an explanation for Father's alchemy nullification and renkinjutsu in general? Sweet. 

Rest of the chapter was badass to boot, ESPECIALLY the bout between Ed and Pride. Didn't see Father's "give the humans bodies as a distraction" ploy coming, but there's no denying that it was downright cruel and extremely effective.

Also, Hawkeye sighting Father as a target for Mustang so he can work his magic, complete with the boost to alchemy: calling it.


----------



## getumbuck (Apr 9, 2010)

this chapter was insane. not quite as epic as last months, but I doubt we'll ever get one on par with that chapter. This final battle with Father has turned out to be awesome to say the least. I so can't wait for it to be animated.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 10, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> awesome chapter I love
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





That would explain it, since it was so freakin' long ago I don't even remember the specifics of that.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2010)

the chapter looked great and it was epic. this manga just keeps getting better every week. the ending should be unbelievable and epic.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG I just read the chapter and hiromu is on a role,its like 1am now soo i'll give my review of the chapter tomorrow.But damn...gorgeous! chapter it was


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 10, 2010)

shiki-fuujin said:


> OMG I just read the chapter and hoshino is on a role,its like 1am now soo i'll give my review of the chapter tomorrow.But damn...gorgeous! chapter it was


Wrong manga-ka.

Holy for fuck's Sake!  What a chapter.  What.  A.  Chapter.  The only question I have...well, I've had since last chapter, is what exactly Hohenheim's doing to counteract Father's Unibeam?  I would imagine his body's being healed by his "Stone", but what kind of energy field is he generating to stop all the near unbelievable stuff Father is and was throwing at them?


*Spoiler*: _Birth Humans_ 



When Father said "What if I were to birth Humans?", I thought he was making a reference to Hohenheim (fathering Ed and Al) and whatever it was he did to fulfil his promise to Tricia/make himself mortal/do what Father never did with his souls...*totally* didn't see the "bring back the Xerxesians" thing coming...


----------



## iamthewalrus (Apr 10, 2010)

amazing chapter, nuff said.

btw I am loving the length of these chapters, i'm glad this mangaka's going all out for her ending.


----------



## ~K+ (Apr 10, 2010)

Another 60+ page chapter, nice!


*Spoiler*: __ 



lol @ Sieg and Izumi.

What a great way for Pride to go! And Kimbley's crazy-ass face was brilliant.

The Xerxes move was creepy and unexpected too.


----------



## Munak (Apr 10, 2010)

Vino said:


> Spoiler pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



DIE YOU CHILD BITCH! 

Although, judging by how 'poetic' the homunculus died, I'd say this could rank between aLust burned by the fires not of... well, lust, and b.)Gluttony being eaten by his own brother, this guy.

Pride somehow symbolizes the face for me, and him getting his smashed, cathartic.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Doesn't Pride still have some lives left?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 10, 2010)

consider my mind.... blown


----------



## Litho (Apr 10, 2010)

This chapter was undescriblibloeblabli- awesome. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pride's donwfall was easily the most beautiful, even tops envy's and wrath's in my honest opinion. And he still lives!




This chapter was beautiful in every single way, her drawings are better then ever before! I love Homunculus' design with the vains on his face.


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a beautiful end to the Ed vs Pride fight, You really feel for Pride. Loved Izumi seeong her husband again too 

Seeing Kimblee again was also awesome and I'm glad that he is in a place were he can truely rest peacfully, in hell XD

Fantastic chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 10, 2010)

GET

Chapter is out!

... I think I'm too late, am I?


----------



## Muk (Apr 10, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> awesome chapter I love
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



he learn that when exiting from gluttonies fake gate


----------



## Mat?icha (Apr 10, 2010)

awesome chapter, totally loved it. i see that every chapter tables turn around, each side at the end gets the upper hand. kinda intense.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 10, 2010)

Selim fetus is kinda cuddly and cute 
and lol to the IMMAFIRINMAHLAZERZ part at the end.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2010)

This was an amazing chapter and loved the art too.

Pride's end was well done and even Kimblee reappeared.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 10, 2010)

Muk said:


> he learn that when exiting from gluttonies fake gate



but didn't he used the power of envy's philosopher's stone to escape?


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 10, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I like the way you think, Hiroshi.


Thank you good sir. I just really really like Hawkeye and Roy's relationship.



> Why does your name keep coming up as Hiroshi under the thread title for most recent poster even though your screenname is Hesed?  The OCD part of my brain has to know!


Hesed is a mask. Hiroshi is my real name.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 10, 2010)

This chapter was just godly, can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2010)

Amazing chapter! Ed finnaly did something useful and we got to se some more of whath father could do. I get the feeling thath next chapter it will be Everyone vs Father.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 10, 2010)

Valtieri said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm just glad that Kimblee seemed happy in the end.

And he's still so damn sexy.






Deiboom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing chapter! Ed finnaly did something useful and we got to se some more of whath father could do. I get the feeling thath next chapter it will be Everyone vs Father.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Since when hasn't Ed been useful? XD He's a better main character than the main character of many other series.


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is an good main character and has done some useful things but not as useful as Roy, Ling, Mei, Hoenheim, Scar. This was the first homonculos he took down and he was already damaged.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 10, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!!

That was the most epic thing ever!!!!!!


----------



## Blinky (Apr 10, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> He is an good main character and has done some useful things but not as useful as Roy, Ling, Mei, Hoenheim, Scar. This was the first homonculos he took down and he was already damaged.



At least the whole manga doesn't center around him even though he's the main character .


----------



## The Keeper (Apr 10, 2010)

Very cool chapter.  Father just wont give up will he?  The part where he grins before blasting them all was quite creepy if only for the fact that he....I mean, has he EVER smiled before?

I was wondering what the plan was going to be for Pride.  I know he was being kept around for a reason, and I greatly approve of the result.  It was kinda weird that only Envy seemed to have a "true form".  I had often wondered if the others had similar forms.  Now I see that at least one other did.  It makes me wonder if any of the other homunculi had them (except Wrath.  I doubt he did).  Also, if they did, why they never showed up before their deaths.  It's enough to make me speculate for hours.

Now I'm wondering what the manga-ka's plans are for that philosopher stone vial.  It's been hanging around for quite a few chapters so far, which makes me think that it will fulfill an important role later.


----------



## Dei (Apr 10, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> At least the whole manga doesn't center around him even though he's the main character .



Thats is why i love this manga so much there is actully character development and the side characters dosent get trashed away like in naruto.


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 10, 2010)

So...I'm guessing Roy's flames will be back next chapter...with the help of his Hawk's eyes...?  He was the only one of the sacrifices not caught in that blast from Father.

Looks like Scar, the Xingers and the military might be taking over the fighting for a bit...at least until the heavy hitters recover.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 10, 2010)

Loved this chapter. The art was wonderful. Can't wait to see how everyone is going to fare after the power father just kicked out.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 10, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Thats is why i love this manga so much there is actully character development and the side characters dosent get trashed away like in naruto.



I think part of the problem in Naruto is that there are too *many* characters.

Then again Kishi has not really fleshed out *any* of the side characters very much.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 10, 2010)

Meh, why the hell did Pride, a plus 300 year old Homuculous that thrived on the pride he took on his nature ends up calling for his "mother", i'll never now.

Pretty much the only part i didn't liked about the chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 10, 2010)

Father looked so damn pissed off the whole chapter . It's like he didn't want to show anger because it's a human emotion.. Then again it was probably the strain of keeping _god_ inside himself .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 10, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Meh, why the hell did Pride, a plus 300 year old Homuculous that thrived on the pride he took on his nature ends up calling for his "mother", i'll never now.
> 
> Pretty much the only part i didn't liked about the chapter.



Because said pride was finally crushed by the weight of Kimblee's words and Ed's actions?

Not sure how deadly that blast might have been. Since Father does not need them anymore, it was probably meant to kill, but Hohenheim might still be able to do something. Just wondering, what the hell are these blasts? Hohenheim can do them aswell, albeit on a smaller scale.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful chapter! Totally loved it from the beginning to the end.

Pride despising humans so much while deep down it was the part that he missed and ending as a child with his instinct longing for maternal love.
Also great how Hohenheim is faced with the people he grew up with and lived with in his 'human' life.


----------



## sanji's left eye (Apr 10, 2010)

A manga that im not dissappointed with... Yes Ms. Mangaka has outdone herself yet again


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 10, 2010)

i'm surprised their mother wasn't one of the dead people whom were born from his stomach...perhaps next chapter?


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 10, 2010)

Father gave a body of the souls he has inside of him with the philospher stone, Trisha died a natural death and isn't a part of Father so that's probably why.


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 10, 2010)

but wasnt izumis baby there?


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it wasn't Izumi's baby, it certaintly did feel that way but it could have been any baby that made her react like that.

But if it was then Father most likely had set it up like that she had a miscarriage just for the fact that she would open the gate of truth, but I don't see why he pulled that much problem in a random human being and not just go for someone else that was suited his goals.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Apr 10, 2010)

Simply gorgeous. The loose strings are slowly starting to tie up, but not in such a way it's obnoxious. This author is just a great story-teller. From beginning to end  it flowed so well - the talk in the beginning just set it off right.


SQUEEEEEEEEATROYAIIII.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 10, 2010)

That was just the best fucking chapter I have ever read in any action manga.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 11, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah I agree....I didn't really feel like it was her baby. I agree that she'd probably react like that to any baby.

Not to mention it seems like Father is spewing out people who's souls he absorbed right? Izumi's baby was born still-born, if I remember right. I am not sure. I don't think Father ever had the baby though.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2010)

I thought she miscarried?


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I thought she miscarried?



It was a stillborn.


----------



## Litho (Apr 11, 2010)

The Keeper said:


> Very cool chapter.  Father just wont give up will he?  The part where he grins before blasting them all was quite creepy if only for the fact that he....I mean, has he EVER smiled before?



And why the hell WOULD he give up now? Also, yes, he has smiled several times before


----------



## James (Apr 11, 2010)

ThePirateShinigamiNinja said:


> but didn't he used the power of envy's philosopher's stone to escape?



He used the power of Envy's stone as the "passage fee" (ie instead of losing part of his own body). Ed opened the gate by performing "human transmutation" on himself. He didn't do anything to himself but reconstructing his body in place counted as human transmtuation and allowed the gate to open.


----------



## bubble_lord (Apr 11, 2010)

That was one awesome chapter, the whole Pride fight had a different feel to it, love the appearance and look of it all. Nice to see Kimblee having another showing too. Only thing I didn't like so much was Scar talking about the reverse transmutation as little of the info was new.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2010)

James said:


> He used the power of Envy's stone as the "passage fee" (ie instead of losing part of his own body). Ed opened the gate by performing "human transmutation" on himself. He didn't do anything to himself but reconstructing his body in place counted as human transmtuation and allowed the gate to open.



Why did Selim call him a philosopher's stone though?


----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2010)

Why did Wrath have a philosopher's stone in his pocket though? Why didn't he absorb it? He would have easily beaten Scar.


----------



## geminis (Apr 11, 2010)

Amazing chap as expected, and now we know that the fight versus Godly father is still about half way, they need to have everybody evacuate so his supply of souls would be nullified and they can continue to chip away at the mountain...

Ed has a Philosopher Stone so thats 2 alchemy masters with Philosopher stones and the good guys are using the earth's energy vs. Father and "GOD"....

The odds are evening out little by little. I LOVE THIS MANGA!!!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 11, 2010)

Ed doesn't have a philosopher's stone IIRC.
However, Marcoh still has one. And now so does Ran Fan. If they give those to Ed and Al...


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ed doesn't have a philosopher's stone IIRC.
> However, Marcoh still has one. And now so does Ran Fan. If they give those to Ed and Al...



I 100% agree with this.


----------



## geminis (Apr 11, 2010)

Wait I'm confused....didn't Ed just absorb all of Pride's souls?


----------



## cloudy (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't get it... What was the point of Ed turning himself into a stone and invading Pride's body/soul/whatever? Was it just to match what Pride tried to do to him?

Edit: lol, ninja'd.


----------



## geminis (Apr 11, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> This chapter was undescriblibloeblabli- awesome.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I really enjoy seeing each humonculus become "human" or show their "emotion/human-side/flaws" right before they die...it's EPIC.

Both Wrath and Pride thought of Mrs. Bradley when they perished...truly a masterpiece nothing will ever touch Full-metal Alchemist in my opinion.


----------



## Litho (Apr 11, 2010)

geminis said:


> I really enjoy seeing each humonculus become "human" or show their "emotion/human-side/flaws" right before they die...it's EPIC.
> 
> Both Wrath and Pride thought of Mrs. Bradley when they perished...truly a masterpiece nothing will ever touch Full-metal Alchemist in my opinion.



Yes it is epic. And if you mean no (current?) shonen touches it, I agree !


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 11, 2010)

geminis said:


> I really enjoy seeing each humonculus become "human" or show their "emotion/human-side/flaws" right before they die...it's EPIC.
> 
> Both Wrath and Pride thought of Mrs. Bradley when they perished...truly a masterpiece nothing will ever touch Full-metal Alchemist in my opinion.



Current Shounen I agree. 


The fight/death was epic.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 11, 2010)

That last surprise appearance. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved seeing Kimbley take a last stab at Prides state as well, even as a flaoting soul hes as arrogant as Mustang, more so even.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 11, 2010)

geminis said:


> I really enjoy seeing each humonculus become "human" or show their "emotion/human-side/flaws" right before they die...it's EPIC.
> 
> Both Wrath and Pride thought of Mrs. Bradley when they perished...truly a masterpiece nothing will ever touch Full-metal Alchemist in my opinion.



Yeah it's true. It seems that when a lot of them are about to die they show that there is a human they care about or they show that they want a bond or relationship like a human(like how Envy was jealous that humans have friendships and stuff with each other and he I guess wishes he had that with someone but didn't want to admit that).


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 11, 2010)

Noitora said:


> That last surprise appearance.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This was easily my favorite part of the chapter 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 The fact that Kimblee went down with a tip of his hat in the last few panels he is in truly shows how he was. Also him calling Pride hideous made me chuckle a bit.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 11, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it's true. It seems that when a lot of them are about to die they show that there is a human they care about or they show that they want a bond or relationship like a human(like how Envy was jealous that humans have friendships and stuff with each other and he I guess wishes he had that with someone but didn't want to admit that).



And now he never will, but we're close to his moments with Roy in the anime, can't wait to watch it next week. He was easily one of my favourite characters, though Ido have a few others I prefered <3



JashinistShockTrooper said:


> This was easily my favorite part of the chapter
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kimblee was something else. His arrogance and sheer devotion to his own beliefs and self being I find outstanding, and I loved how that was shown in the chapter. I also love his white suit.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 12, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Ed doesn't have a philosopher's stone IIRC.
> However, Marcoh still has one. And now so does Ran Fan. If they give those to Ed and AlRoy...



Fixed for you.



Noitora said:


> And now he never will, but we're close to his moments with Roy in the anime, can't wait to watch it next week. He was easily one of my favourite characters, though Ido have a few others I prefered <3
> 
> Kimblee was something else. His arrogance and sheer devotion to his own beliefs and self being I find outstanding, and I loved how that was shown in the chapter. I also love his white suit.



He found his own little heaven in the midst of hell.

Who else can say they're able to do that?


----------



## geminis (Apr 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah it's true. It seems that when a lot of them are about to die they show that there is a human they care about or they show that they want a bond or relationship like a human(like how Envy was jealous that humans have friendships and stuff with each other and he I guess wishes he had that with someone but didn't want to admit that).



Makes me sympathize with them, you think Father will have a "little man in the flask" moment himself? Or maybe "The Truth" will humble him down once he is released.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

No one.

NO ONE!


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> No one.
> 
> NO ONE!



I love that pic. It makes me wish I was that stone in his mouth.



geminis said:


> Makes me sympathize with them, you think Father will have a "little man in the flask" moment himself? Or maybe "The Truth" will humble him down once he is released.



I'm also curious about that.

Arakawa does seem to give everyone something that we can feel sorry for them about. Well, maybe that's not the right words.....just something.....something human.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> *I love that pic. It makes me wish I was that stone in his mouth.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have spurred me forward to having a Kimblee set. Need to find a gif avy like you.


----------



## Bergelmir (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So what do you guys think of the fact that all Amestris alchemy is actually drawing energy from Philosopher's Stones scattered in the ground? Nifty, but it confuses me why there are limits on alchemy if they're all using the Stones to begin with.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> You have spurred me forward to having a Kimblee set. Need to find a gif avy like you.



I like Kimblee too but your current set is sooooo win 

Prince Ali was actually the other person I was thinking of who could make his own personal heaven out of hell. 

Avoided being off-topic fairly well...



Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think of the fact that all Amestris alchemy is actually drawing energy from Philosopher's Stones scattered in the ground? Nifty, but it confuses me why there are limits on alchemy if they're all using the Stones to begin with.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was wondering this as well. Also, does this mean that the country has been wearing down Father's stone? So shouldn't Ho-ho's stone have been stronger during their fight in chapter 92 (I think that was the chapter)


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Ali Al is something else, much like Kimblee. In fact thhey;re  both so something else, they're pretty alike in their own section. Of epic men who blow shit up. Though I do love both, you always know those types are going out with a minimal eoic death, yet leave a lasting impression in spirit and in their death scene. Ali Al for example, getting shot in the head, but still his last line being "Fool!" and dying in a state of arrogant laughter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimblee on the other hand, had something not overly great, being chewed up by the lion king, and swallowed by Pride. Wasn't the best ending, to be honest, but his lasting impression was the poke at Pride in the stream of souls.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Apr 12, 2010)

Poor Pride


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Pride learnt his place.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> Ali Al is something else, much like Kimblee. In fact thhey;re  both so something else, they're pretty alike in their own section. Of epic men who blow shit up. Though I do love both, you always know those types are going out with a minimal eoic death, yet leave a lasting impression in spirit and in their death scene. Ali Al for example, getting shot in the head, but still his last line being "Fool!" and dying in a state of arrogant laughter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I agree, they both fit into the niche of psychopathic yet refined killer that makes up my favorite kind of character. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Before reading this chapter I was kind of disappointed with Kimblee's death having no last little, arrogant speech but now I consider this his actual death scene.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah. I've already made a little nice sig for my next set. Nothing epic, since I like having simple things for sigs.

I'll post it here now! Once I have that Kimblee gif avatar, I'll set up.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 12, 2010)

^ Sweet

I approve


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Now to wait paitently for the avatar. 

I remember Kimblee in the old anime, I really disliked the way he wore his hair.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 12, 2010)

I liked him before I saw Brotherhood and read the Manga, now every time I watch it, I can't stop thinking "Wheres the pimp suit"


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

The white suit I find absolutely gorgeous, one of my favourite outfits in the entire history of Anime  but brotherhood Kimblee is simply something I prefer, he looks better and acts better. I loved him in the manga from the start, simply the first anime I found him to be rather blegh looking. Though still as badass as ever. 

FMA the original though, was what got me into the anime, manga, japanese culture to begin with, back in the day.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool, the original anime was one of the first animes I watched when I was rediscovering anime. It's also the one I showed my friend that now has him hooked on anime.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

The hooking anime. 

I hope its not really near the end, I'm expecting more with Alphonse.


----------



## Undead (Apr 12, 2010)

Kimblee carries himself quite well.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Noitora said:


> You have spurred me forward to having a Kimblee set. Need to find a gif avy like you.



Sexy. 



Noitora said:


> Ali Al is something else, much like Kimblee. In fact thhey;re  both so something else, they're pretty alike in their own section. Of epic men who blow shit up. Though I do love both, you always know those types are going out with a minimal eoic death, yet leave a lasting impression in spirit and in their death scene. Ali Al for example, getting shot in the head, but still his last line being "Fool!" and dying in a state of arrogant laughter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't know the guy in your current set but I also like Deidara and he blows shit up too. lol.

Also, yeah, I watched that part in the ep yesterday and I felt ill and had to stop eating my food. 



Noitora said:


> Now to wait paitently for the avatar.
> 
> I remember Kimblee in the old anime, I really disliked the way he wore his hair.



His hair wasn't sexy in that one.  He wasn't nearly as hot. lol.

The way he carries himself in canon is just.....

He's a villain but I think he knows how to treat a lady. 

In the first anime he just seemed like total psycho though. I wasn't really attracted to him in that one.



Noitora said:


> The white suit I find absolutely gorgeous, one of my favourite outfits in the entire history of Anime  but brotherhood Kimblee is simply something I prefer, he looks better and acts better. I loved him in the manga from the start, simply the first anime I found him to be rather blegh looking. Though still as badass as ever.
> 
> FMA the original though, was what got me into the anime, manga, japanese culture to begin with, back in the day.



I love the suit too! I hope someone dresses as him at a con sometime. 

I need to see someone dressed like that when I go to a con dressed as Envy. 

If I do, something like this will probably happen:



____________

By the way you guys, you know after seeing that recent scene of Kimblee in the manga with all the souls....does anyone else remember how that scene was pretty much in the 3rd opening of the anime?

It makes me feel like that anime knows stuff before the chapters come out.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

^ Some wicked Kimblee cosplay there .


----------



## liborek3 (Apr 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> By the way you guys, you know after seeing that recent scene of Kimblee in the manga with all the souls....does anyone else remember how that scene was pretty much in the 3rd opening of the anime?
> 
> It makes me feel like that anime knows stuff before the chapters come out.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> ^ Some wicked Kimblee cosplay there .



Indeed it is. 



liborek3 said:


> Hey, really :amazed
> 
> Anyway, awesome chapter. Father is just beast and Kimblee's crazy smile made me happy.



I never expected Kimblee to look THAT crazy in a panel ever. lol.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't tell if that envy is a guy or a girl

And I don't think Kimblee being among the souls has anything to do with the recent chapters except maybe the souls in the philosopher stone or him dieing in general.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> I can't tell if that envy is a guy or a girl



The one in that pic I posted with that Kimblee? That's a girl. I know it is from the original file name when I found it. lol.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea but it sounds about right since I never could tell if Envy was a girl or a man since the original series lol.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Yea but it sounds about right since I never could tell if Envy was a girl or a man since the original series lol.



lol. Well I cosplay Envy too and I hope I don't actually look male.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> By the way you guys, you know after seeing that recent scene of Kimblee in the manga with all the souls....does anyone else remember how that scene was pretty much in the 3rd opening of the anime?
> 
> It makes me feel like that anime knows stuff before the chapters come out.



i dunno. imo, that scene was made around the fact that kimblee's whole theme was revolved around the stone(and the souls it's made out of). i mean, the only time kimblee never had a stone was when he was in jail, iirc.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Rolling~Star said:


> i dunno. imo, that scene was made around the fact that kimblee's whole theme was revolved around the stone(and the souls it's made out of). i mean, the only time kimblee never had a stone was when he was in jail, iirc.



He had the stone when he was in jail.

Remember, he hides it.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> By the way you guys, you know after seeing that recent scene of Kimblee in the manga with all the souls....does anyone else remember how that scene was pretty much in the 3rd opening of the anime?
> 
> It makes me feel like that anime knows stuff before the chapters come out.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Nimander said:


> :amazed
> 
> I knew that scene looked familiar to me the first time I saw it, but it skipped my mind where I had seen it before.
> 
> ...



I don't think Arakawa copied anything. I think the anime just knows her plans.


----------



## Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

Damn, i wish i started reading (and watching) FMA earlier. It's way better than Naruto at the moment.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

Wonder what Arakawa will do after FMA ?


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Apr 12, 2010)

Good question, gonna be a hard series to top. If she decides to do another manga.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope she goes on to another manga .


----------



## Noitora (Apr 12, 2010)

Most likely, sure there isn't a short supply.


----------



## geminis (Apr 12, 2010)

Well she did do a pilot chapter for this manga based on a female ninja who woke up inside her clan's enemy's castle.....pretty good I liked it.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

I haven't read anything else she's done . 

After FMA anything she comes out with should gather a lot of interest .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 12, 2010)

She's currently doing Hero Tales in another publication, it's not very good but she's just doing the illustration for the series


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> She's currently doing Hero Tales in another publication, it's not very good but she's just doing the illustration for the series



I'll check it out anyway . Thanks .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Apr 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> I'll check it out anyway . Thanks .


Don't get me wrong, it's pretty good just not as good as FMA and it's pretty generic overall


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

Nizuma Eiji said:


> Good question, gonna be a hard series to top. If she decides to do another manga.



Well she obviously has good writing skills so she could make another one that's just as great....hopefully.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2010)

It must be hard for the mangaka to be doing nearly 70 pages in a month. Hope he isn't doing it rushed though


----------



## Pipe (Apr 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> It must be hard for the mangaka to be doing nearly 70 pages in a month. Hope he isn't doing it rushed though



well some mangakas do chapters of 20 pages each week, a month has 4 weeks so 4x20=80, so it's almost the same


----------



## Bleach (Apr 12, 2010)

Yea I suppose. But I just see alot of monthly manga and they usually get like 30-40 pages.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Yea I suppose. But I just see alot of monthly manga and they usually get like 30-40 pages.



FMA had about that many pages until a while ago . It's probably because it's at the climax that chapters are so long .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 12, 2010)

It was a great chapter. The battle between the alchemists and Father was awesome. 

Wonder how exactly they will survive that blast from Father at the end, the bastard sure caught them with their guard down and he knew exactly how to do it.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Wonder what Arakawa will do after FMA ?



Go to a field and graze.


/author's avatar joke.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Go to a field and graze.
> 
> 
> /author's avatar joke.



icwutudidthar 

Wonder if she really is a cow ?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> icwutudidthar
> 
> Wonder if she really is a cow ?



I think I recall reading that she grew up on a dairy farm....which is I guess why she uses that logo of the cow.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah I know about that . I was just kidding around / being slightly sexist .


----------



## ~K+ (Apr 12, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you guys think of the fact that all Amestris alchemy is actually drawing energy from Philosopher's Stones scattered in the ground? Nifty, but it confuses me why there are limits on alchemy if they're all using the Stones to begin with.




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's the impression I got from Scar's explaination this chapter as well, but then again, it's confusing why they are bounded by the equilvalent exchange thing if their power is drawn from the stone.

I assume that's what Father's plug on his back is for, providing power to Amestris' Alchemy with his stone. (Good to have the plug finally explained)

You could assume that he put some buffer in his power supply, that sets  equilvalent exchange in place. But it wasn't really an explicit explaination.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 13, 2010)

Arakawa is a amazing mangaka. This chapter was beyond awesome, and the art is yet again Fantastic! Pride/kimblee/Ed part was awesome done. 
Father is a sick Sexy bastard!


----------



## Higawa (Apr 13, 2010)

Omg what an amazing chapter 

Cant wait for next one...so ed did turn himself into a stone?


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 15, 2010)

I really can not wait for the next chapter. This is honestly the manga I anticipate most every month.


----------



## Psych (Apr 17, 2010)

So do people think that this is the last fight and once its over, things are going to be explained then that's it. FMA is done?


----------



## James (Apr 17, 2010)

Psych said:


> So do people think that this is the last fight and once its over, things are going to be explained then that's it. FMA is done?



It's not so much a thought but a fact. It IS the end.

Arakawa has made it clear in the past the manga was entering its final stages and in 2009 I believe there was a rough estimate that it would be finished in "Spring 2010"

It's easy to tell it's going to be over anyway. FMA isn't the type of cheap manga that would come to this kind of climax and then just suddenly introduce another new villain and arc after Father. The entire manga has lead up to this and this is the conclusion, ending with a bang in its prime.

It could just be 2 chapters to go by the way.



> Cant wait for next one...so ed did turn himself into a stone?



The idea seems to be that he transmuted his life force into same form as in a stone temporarily I think, using the same type of method he used to heal his wounds in the mine. 

The reason was related to the fact Pride was taking over his body I guess, so by making himself into a "stone", Ed was able enter into Pride's own stone to find Pride's soul/essence inside. 

I think that's related to how he was able to defeat Pride while retraining his core as the baby, although I can't think of a way to explain that one.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 17, 2010)

If it continued after this it would be odd . 

FMA doesn't seem to move in arcs really..


----------



## Vanity (Apr 17, 2010)

James said:


> It's not so much a thought but a fact. It IS the end.
> 
> Arakawa has made it clear in the past the manga was entering its final stages and in 2009 I believe there was a rough estimate that it would be finished in "Spring 2010"
> 
> ...



Yeah seems like it will probably end in June....although I kind of hope it ends in July so that the final chapter can come out around my birthday.


----------



## tminty1 (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't want it to end.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 17, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> I don't want it to end.



It's true that I wish it could go on forever and remain just as good at the same time each month. LOL.

I wish I had started reading the manga years ago instead of starting when it was already close to being over.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 18, 2010)

Supreme irony, and tell me if you agree with me.

They're just showing the Hughes death episode on CN, the night before Mustang finally catches up to Envy in the Japanese airing.

Somehow, watching this again is gonna make Mustang's rapestomping of Envy later on tonight that much sweeter.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Supreme irony, and tell me if you agree with me.
> 
> They're just showing the Hughes death episode on CN, the night before Mustang finally catches up to Envy in the Japanese airing.
> 
> Somehow, watching this again is gonna make Mustang's rapestomping of Envy later on tonight that much sweeter.



I don't want to see Envy in pain.  But I will have to watch the ep.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 18, 2010)

tminty1 said:


> I don't want it to end.



I disagree. I'm with James on the point that extending the manga past this point would cheapen it. As things stand everything ties together well in terms of how characters are linked to events and how their goals have brought them to the same event. Like a circle 

Extending the manga past this point would break the flow. Characters and their plots would become disconnected, trying to join them together would seem forced.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 18, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Supreme irony, and tell me if you agree with me.
> 
> They're just showing the Hughes death episode on CN, the night before Mustang finally catches up to Envy in the Japanese airing.
> 
> Somehow, watching this again is gonna make Mustang's rapestomping of Envy later on tonight that much sweeter.


That's the *exact* same thought I had an hour ago.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 18, 2010)

~K+ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the Amestris Alchemists aren't using something like their own powers unfettered as I thought but rather their own powers boosted by the Philosophers Stones under/within the Earth's crust. So the power they've displayed prior to this fight. Is it their true power level or merely as much power as father was willing to let them draw from the Stones?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 18, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> So the Amestris Alchemists aren't using something like their own powers unfettered as I thought but rather their own powers boosted by the Philosophers Stones under/within the Earth's crust. So the power they've displayed prior to this fight. Is it their true power level or merely as much power as father was willing to let them draw from the Stones?



Probably the latter, seeing as Ed noted how much more he is able to do now.


And i fully agree with the manga ending. It is such a great manga and continuing it would ruin it somewhat.
However, is Arakawa-sensei planning to keep writing manga? Because i'm definitely reading whatever she offers next


----------



## James (Apr 18, 2010)

About Amestris' alchemy.

It is *NOT* the case that alchemists are using philosopher's stone provided by father underground to perform alchemy in Amestris.

*Father uses a layer of philosopher's stone underground to act as a barrier between alchemists and the power of the Earth's crust. Alchemists can only draw as much energy out as he allows them through the barrier. If he wishes, he can completely stop them from drawing power altogether, hence how he disables alchemy.
*
Alchemists have still been drawing on the power of the Earth's crust, not using Father's philosopher's stone. It's just been limited according to Father's will.


----------



## Litho (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh I see. Didn't quite get that.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 18, 2010)

James said:


> About Amestris' alchemy.
> 
> It is *NOT* the case that alchemists are using philosopher's stone provided by father underground to perform alchemy in Amestris.
> 
> ...


The only question I'd then have, is how the Philosopher Stone liquid (?) under the ground is acting as a barrier?  Wouldn't the Stone be used instead of or in conjunction with tectonic energy?

I see it more like trying to stop a magnet from pulling an iron nail by surrounding it with a layer of iron filings.  It'd be almost impossible to magnetically pull the nail without pulling the filings, unless it's impossible to use the power of the stone unknowingly.  I dunno, maybe I'm just thinking of the First Anime where Ed had "Red Stones" in his pocketwatch and was using it unknowingly.

It just seems a bit...odd to me.  Like if you replaced "Philosopher's Stone" with anything else, it'd make perfect sense.


----------



## Shota (Apr 18, 2010)

Yup. maybe even better than Naruto.
but the manga is ending soon...


----------



## Vanity (Apr 18, 2010)

NaruMuffinXD said:


> Yup. maybe even better than Naruto.
> but the manga is ending soon...



It's not maybe better than Naruto....I'd say that it's easily better.

Kishi isn't that great at writing female characters. Arakawa is good at writing both female and male characters.

And the story doesn't lag out and get boring at some points like Naruto.

Kishi is good at character design and what not but the story lacks sometimes even though I still enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 18, 2010)

Did someone just say Naruto is on par with FMA ? lol 

FMA is much better .


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 18, 2010)

Well at least it makes sense that May could use alchemy when no one else could during the fight with Father the first time. Considering Rentanjutsu has no need for the barrier.

Then again since the barrier has been eliminated. Even May said she had far more power now than before. Which doesn't make sense since the barrier never affected her before. In that sense the philosopher stone being an actual barrier does seem to be a bit confusing. Since it implies it affected any alchemists but only really affected Amestris alchemists.

Another thing. Wasn't part of the basics of alchemy rentanjutsu anyways? So why is it that no one in Amestris has at least a fundamental knowledge of reading the ebbs and flow of the earth?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

wonder how many chapter till the manga finishes hope the ending does not get rushed. she is a great manga author there should be some surprises at the end. i just hope ed or al will not die.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 18, 2010)

Even though I like Ed more I'd be sadder if Al died .


----------



## roseofversailles (Apr 18, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Even though I like Ed more I'd be sadder if Al died .



I feel like that. Ed is my favourite character, but if Al died that would just totally break Ed's heart haha - but if Ed died somehow saving Al that would be less sad than the other way around.
Hoping they both live. I think they will


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 18, 2010)

I still don't understand how something that boosts Alchemy can be used to limit or cut off an Alchemists alchemy


----------



## James (Apr 18, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> I still don't understand how something that boosts Alchemy can be used to limit or cut off an Alchemists alchemy



But they're not trying to draw energy from the stone, they're trying to draw it from underground using the theory they know for using energy from the Earth's crust.

When Father deactivates alchemy he probably sends a transmutation of some sort throughout his network of philosopher's stone that completely stops alchemists from being able to draw energy out at all. 

Anyway though on re-reading the chapter I am still wondering though if they definitely haven't been drawing power from the stone now. Scar's wording is kind of ambiguous on the matter but I don't really expect any more depth to it. 

I guess it is still possible that they try to draw energy from the crust and energy gets sent from Father's stone instead, unless he chooses not to supply it....and that now they have full access to the power.

Either way though the final outcome is the same: Beforehand they had more limited energy at their disposal and it could be cut off, now they have far more energy and it can never be taken from them.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm betting that the manga ends at chapter 110.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 19, 2010)

James said:


> But they're not trying to draw energy from the stone, they're trying to draw it from underground using the theory they know for using energy from the Earth's crust.


Ok, how about this interpretation:  in order to use the Stone, you have to know that you're transmuting human souls in order to actually use its power, in much the same way Scar has to know what he's deconstructing in order to actually use his deconstruction alchemy (it didn't work on Ed's Automail the first time because he didn't know Ed possessed a prosthetic arm, but did when he was aware of what he was about to deconstruct).  Don't know it's there, you're not using it.  Amestrian Alchemists have been using whatever amount of tectonic energy Father allows to slip through his filter/cushion.  I couldn't imagine Ed, Al and Izumi, with the "Truth" crammed into their heads, being completely ignorant of their energy source...even Marcoh, who's created and used Philosopher's Stones more so than possibly _anyone_ aside from Dr. Goldtooth, would probably know when he's using the Stone's energy instead of tectonic energy.

In the normal case, it's not like a magnet pulling iron, but more like light and a light filter color (color filters work by only letting in the color they're designed to let through in the EM spectrum:  Red filters block out all other wavelengths except red, blue for blue, etc) -- let's say the energy from the Earth's crust is "blue", Father can neutralize Alchemy by transforming the stone underneath the country into "orange" (or completely opaque) colored filter to completely neutralize Amestrian Alchemy, or bluish indigo to _allow_ some "blue" tectonic energy to pass through, allowing the use of it to an extent.  Scar and May aren't affected, because instead of using the tectonic energy beneath the "cushion" (blue), they use the power flowing over it directly beneath their feet (gold) and are not affected by Father's nullification light filter, because they're using a different energy source.

If that makes any sense.



> _Anyway though on re-reading the chapter I am still wondering though if they definitely haven't been drawing power from the stone now. Scar's wording is kind of ambiguous on the matter but I don't really expect any more depth to it._


I don't think they are; Scar refers to the new transmutation circle as "neutralizing" the stone, that coupled with whatever Hohenheim did with the souls he scattered across the country, probably either *literally* neutralized the stone -- removing it, or (using my light example further), turns the stone "transparent", thereby allowing them access to *all* of the "blue" tectonic energy beneath their feet with a nationwide circle as the catalyst and giving May access to *all* of the "gold" Dragon Vein energy catalyzed by Scar's brother's circle -- in much the same way that a nationwide transmutation circle was necessary to open the Earth's Gate, using a transmutation circle *that* large with *that* much availalble energy, is probably what's given them all the boost they've been feeling.



> _I guess it is still possible that they try to draw energy from the crust and energy gets sent from Father's stone instead, unless he chooses not to supply it....and that now they have full access to the power._


I thought about that while typing this, and I imagine that if it were the case, Ed would be more familiar with the feeling of using the souls of the Philosopher's Stone, and wouldn't have referred to it specifically when using Envy's stone to escape from Gluttony or when he transmuted his life force into it when impaled during his fight with Kimblee up North.


----------



## Munak (Apr 19, 2010)

So what exactly do we call the people Father 'gave birth' to? Although their bodies quickly disintegrated, do we call them human?

I really like how the mangaka constantly twists her own definition of things especially in this manga. Inconsistencies are consistencies.


----------



## James (Apr 19, 2010)

Tekkenman11 said:


> I'm betting that the manga ends at chapter 110.



See if I was going by pure logic based on how the storyline is paced, that would seem reasonable.

Fact is though, 108 apparently has relevance as a number in relation to eclipses. I forget how but it wouldn't surprise me if Arakawa goes with that as an added touch.

More importantly though the manga was said to be ending in "Spring" this year and early June is as late as that goes. Which is chapter 108.

Also, if it doesn't end in June, the anime will end first. If the new anime is ending with the manga ending, surely it has to be in the manga first. I don't think Arakawa would want them using her ending first.


----------



## Psych (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info on some of the questions that I have been wondering (read the post, did not ask).

But this sucks if the Manga is ending. I love FMA and I do not want it to end (simply because its one of the two manga's that I only look forward to). But I do agree with you guys that this should be the last fight and that the anime should be coming to a close. I just hope that there are no questions or mishaps left unanswered.

I also hope that Ed and Al get their body back for the ending of the show. Would be really sad if one of them die (more sad if Al dies).


----------



## Vanity (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder what's going to happen to that tiny baby form of Pride.

Part of me wonders if Ed would give it to Mrs. Bradley if it's possible for it to not be evil.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 19, 2010)

Fucking hell, I cannot believe, that with my almost insane attention to detail, that I missed the fulfillment of this little "prophecy".



What makes it worse is that it's a line from one of my favorite, if not my all-time favorite, Brotherhood episode.

I feel like I dropped the ball somewhere...


----------



## Vanity (Apr 19, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Fucking hell, I cannot believe, that with my almost insane attention to detail, that I missed the fulfillment of this little "prophecy".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roy also seemed to act like losing your eyes would be the worst thing for anyone to feel....considering how he repeatedly targeted Envy's eyes.

It's like that, in his opinion, is the worst thing you could do to someone. Take their eyes out.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 19, 2010)

How the hell is everyone going to survive that massive blast I wonder ...


----------



## Enigma (Apr 19, 2010)

I have no idea. How the hell will Father get beaten?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 19, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I have no idea. How the hell will Father get beaten?



Maybe he'll self-destruct? 

lol. Nah, I doubt it.

I'm sure it's something that none of us expect.


----------



## Nimander (Apr 19, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Roy also seemed to act like losing your eyes would be the worst thing for anyone to feel....considering how he repeatedly targeted Envy's eyes.
> 
> It's like that, in his opinion, is the worst thing you could do to someone. Take their eyes out.



Except Envy had that shit coming.  Many times over.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 20, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Except Envy had that shit coming.  Many times over.



I'm just saying that the fact that Roy went after his eyes pretty much shows that that's also the last thing Roy would want to lose. He obviously thinks it's the worst thing he could do to someone, taking their eyes out.

Anyway I'll never personally think that Envy deserved it....but that's just because I like Envy.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 20, 2010)

So the Truth really is a bastard then . 

The manga of the month nominations thread is up . Too bad we can't vote for FMA .


----------



## Munak (Apr 20, 2010)

Theory time: I think the move Dr. Marcoh used on Envy is going to be the move that'll kill Father.

From where the anime is now till last chapter, we haven't got a Dr. Marcoh feat. I think it's time for that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 20, 2010)

Megatonton said:


> Theory time: I think the move Dr. Marcoh used on Envy is going to be the move that'll kill Father.
> 
> From where the anime is now till last chapter, we haven't got a Dr. Marcoh feat. I think it's time for that.



Nah, they'd have to get close to him for that. And that just isn't happening.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Apr 20, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Maybe he'll self-destruct?
> 
> lol. Nah, I doubt it.
> 
> I'm sure it's something that none of us expect.



just a prediction of mine:

probably use up all of his lives on something retarded. like his attacks and those he just summoned. 

then after he just dies or maybe is nerfed enough to be an even match to the humans.

i correctly predicted father's plan before it was revealed, i hope i'm right this time as well lol.


----------



## Psych (Apr 21, 2010)

Is father still in a "shell". As Van said his older body was just a shell giving him the ability to move and do Alchemy but he was still a little dude in a flask on the inside. Or did he get a whole new body and its no shell but his real body?


----------



## Sazabi24 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, his real body is the liquid blob humanoid thing.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 21, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> So the Truth really is a bastard then .
> 
> The manga of the month nominations thread is up . Too bad we can't vote for FMA .



Full Metal Alchemist should win Manga of the year with the last 3 chapters alone.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 21, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> So the Truth really is a bastard then .
> 
> The manga of the month nominations thread is up . Too bad we can't vote for FMA .



FMA is almust at the end. I think we dervese manga of the month at least one more time, before it ends!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2010)

> nyway I'll never personally think that Envy deserved it....but that's just because I like Envy.


Flawed logic, liking someone should have nothing to do with whether you feel they deserved to get punished or not. I liked my cousin but I think he deserved to go to prison when he shanked someone that's simply how the world works. 

The guy murdered a boy to start a civil war, transformed into a man's wife to cause hesitation and murder him. He then tried the same shit with Roy turning into his best friend, he also tried the same shit with Hawkeye. 

He is one of the most despicable homunculus as he is sadistic. He really did deserve to get bbqd but I'm glad Mustang didn't sully his hands on the piece of crap.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 22, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Flawed logic, liking someone should have nothing to do with whether you feel they deserved to get punished or not. I liked my cousin but I think he deserved to go to prison when he shanked someone that's simply how the world works.
> 
> The guy murdered a boy to start a civil war, transformed into a man's wife to cause hesitation and murder him. He then tried the same shit with Roy turning into his best friend, he also tried the same shit with Hawkeye.
> 
> He is one of the most despicable homunculus as he is sadistic. He really did deserve to get bbqd but *I'm glad Mustang didn't sully his hands on the piece of crap.*



Truer words have never been spoken .


----------



## Kenzo (Apr 22, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I have no idea. How the hell will Father get beaten?



Surely Hohenheim can be the only one to beat him


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Flawed logic, liking someone should have nothing to do with whether you feel they deserved to get punished or not. I liked my cousin but I think he deserved to go to prison when he shanked someone that's simply how the world works.
> 
> The guy murdered a boy to start a civil war, transformed into a man's wife to cause hesitation and murder him. He then tried the same shit with Roy turning into his best friend, he also tried the same shit with Hawkeye.
> 
> He is one of the most despicable homunculus as he is sadistic. He really did deserve to get bbqd but I'm glad Mustang didn't sully his hands on the piece of crap.



And you and I will never like or agree with each other, Gunners.

If one of my relatives killed someone, yeah, I'd think they should go to jail for it. But I don't agree with people being burned and tortured no matter what they've done.

Roy pretty much was engulfed with the sin of WRATH when he went after Envy like that. Ever seen the movie Se7en? The ending. You can look up the ending on YouTube if you want.

So anyway it's not just because I like him....although liking him does play a part of course. I have an attraction to him so it's pretty natural. You shouldn't bash me about it for how I feel.

Stop trying to force me to change how I feel about the Envy and his situation. I get fed up with people trying to force their beliefs down my throat like I'm a little bitch.

It's annoying how whenever I say that I feel bad for Envy and don't like to see him hurt, you get on my case about it as if I can't feel that way! You try to force me to not feel that way. That really bothers me.

I guess I won't talk about him anymore here because whenever I do you act like how I feel is WRONG and fucked up.


----------



## Litho (Apr 22, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> And you and I will never like or agree with each other, Gunners.
> 
> If one of my relatives killed someone, yeah, I'd think they should go to jail for it. But I don't agree with people being burned and tortured no matter what they've done.
> 
> ...



Well, you do say it an awful lot 
Other then that, I don't care who thinks what on a forum, and just so you know, I like Envy too. (He's my second favourite Homunculus)


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Well, you do say it an awful lot
> Other then that, I don't care who thinks what on a forum, and just so you know, I like Envy too.



Well other people mention other things a lot. -_-

I just tend to say it whenever the subject is brought up again and it has been lately since it's happening in the anime now.

I just get annoyed that Gunners always does this with me, either on this subject or many other different things around NF. So I feel rather targeted by him.


----------



## cloudy (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a stupid argument... You say burning and torture isn't ok; what about murder? Envy's killed several people in cold blood, and likely more off-screen. Is he somehow exempt from that just because you like him? (The ^_^Envy in your sig is distracting me as I type this... XD )

What is it about Envy and Kimblee anyway that makes you a fangirl over those two characters?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2010)

cloudy said:


> This is a stupid argument... You say burning and torture isn't ok; what about murder? Envy's killed several people in cold blood, and likely more off-screen. Is he somehow exempt from that just because you like him? (The ^_^Envy in your sig is distracting me as I type this... XD )
> 
> What is it about Envy and Kimblee anyway that makes you a fangirl over those two characters?



Yeah I said that burning and torture isn't okay but where did I say that I think it's OKAY that Envy killed a bunch of people? XD lol. I don't think it's okay! It's just that the good characters are held to a higher standard and I just don't think people should be tortured and stuff just as badly in return.

I know they can't just lock Envy up though....but they certainly shouldn't seem to get some kind of PLEASURE out of hurting him.

And lol, the other characters stopped Roy right? So they obviously didn't agree with what he was doing to Envy either really. So why is everyone on my case for it? XD

Anyway, I do feel kind of bad for Envy since, as we found out, he is jealous of humans and their relationships. When he talks about Roy's friendship with Hughes it's quite obvious that he's jealous of it. He wishes someone would feel the same way about him. And he's rather insecure and I can relate to that because I have often felt the same way myself. I just don't go and kill people because of it. XD

He was born out of the sin of Envy though, right? Can people really expect him to be like, a nice person really?

As for what makes me fangirl over them....well I do tend to have a thing for villains. It's just how it is. I can't help who makes me feel hot and attracted.  Although I've never dated a guy like that for real. My boyfriend is a sweetheart. I know that dating a bad guy in real life would cause me a lot of problems and that he'd probably beat me.

I'll just get off to the bad guys though. Can't help it that they turn me on.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2010)

> And you and I will never like or agree with each other, Gunners.
> 
> If one of my relatives killed someone, yeah, I'd think they should go to jail for it. But I don't agree with people being burned and tortured no matter what they've done.


He was burned in self defence, granted Mustang took pleasure in it, it was kill or be killed. Also if you simply said ''I don't think he deserved to be tortured'', I probably wouldn't have responded it's your retarded childish reasoning of ''I like him''. 

There are some issues you need to be objective about. 



> Roy pretty much was engulfed with the sin of WRATH when he went after Envy like that. Ever seen the movie Se7en? The ending. You can look up the ending on YouTube if you want.


Which is why I'm glad he didn't dirty he has hands on the piece of filth. 


> So anyway it's not just because I like him....although liking him does play a part of course. I have an attraction to him so it's pretty natural. You shouldn't bash me about it for how I feel.


When you spout nonsense you're subject to getting bashed for it. I've already explained why it is a problem thinking someone doesn't deserve to be punished because you like them, the way how you feel isn't natural. The legal system in democratic societies reflect how stupid your views are. 



> Stop trying to force me to change how I feel about the Envy and his situation. I get fed up with people trying to force their beliefs down my throat like I'm a little bitch.


I'm not trying to force you to change, I'm simply pointing you informing you of your childishness. 


> It's annoying how whenever I say that I feel bad for Envy and don't like to see him hurt, you get on my case about it as if I can't feel that way! You try to force me to not feel that way. That really bothers me.


''nyway I'll never personally think that Envy deserved it....but that's just because I like Envy. ''

That the part in the quote box isn't what you said, not being able to see someone punished and thinking they didn't deserve it are too different things. 




> I guess I won't talk about him anymore here because whenever I do you act like how I feel is WRONG and fucked up.


If you can do that, thanks.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 22, 2010)

Gunners said:


> He was burned in self defence, granted Mustang took pleasure in it, it was kill or be killed. Also if you simply said ''I don't think he deserved to be tortured'', I probably wouldn't have responded it's your retarded childish reasoning of ''I like him''.
> 
> There are some issues you need to be objective about.
> 
> ...



So it was self-defense when he was stepping on Envy's harmless little form?

Also I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't call me 'childish' just because I don't have the same opinion as you. Stop looking down on me. I never called you childish but you're calling me that. I hate it when people look down on me like I'm shit. Stop talking to me like that like you think you're better than me.

And what do you mean by 'the way I feel isn't natural'? What? I totally agree with people who do bad things going to jail. I just don't agree with the death penalty and all that.

I'm someone who can't even kill a fly so there you go. I am an extremely nice warm-hearted person. I hate to see anything suffer no matter what it is really. I still feel bad inside about a snail I accidently stepped on a few years ago and killed.

Oh and yeah I don't think Envy deserved to be burned like that because I don't think anyone should be subjected to such a thing.

I admit that I can be slightly more bias when I actually like someone/a character but what human isn't somewhat bias about something or another? I get pretty attached to characters I like because I hardly have any real life friends. I'm a social outcast because I never developed properly socially as a child since other children thought I was a monster because of the mark on my face that looks like someone burned me. I still have problems because of it. So yeah, I do get more attached to characters in a series. It's just how it is. I'm glad that I have a boyfriend but I don't get to see him that often.

I'm ignoring you from now on. I'm really sick of you. Reading your posts makes me feel like hurting myself.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 23, 2010)

> So it was self-defense when he was stepping on Envy's harmless little form?





			
				You said:
			
		

> If one of my relatives killed someone, yeah, I'd think they should go to jail for it*. But I don't agree with people being burned and tortured no matter what they've done.*


Stay in line. When Mustang burnt Envy that was essentially in self defence. The actions could amount to torture but as I said it was necessary. 

When he stepped on envy it wasn't torture, at most it was degrading treatment but even then it was necessary to detain him. 



> Also I'd appreciate it if you wouldn't call me 'childish' just because I don't have the same opinion as you. Stop looking down on me. I never called you childish but you're calling me that. I hate it when people look down on me like I'm shit. Stop talking to me like that like you think you're better than me.


I called your reasoning childish which it is. Only children hold the view that someone isn't deserving of punishment because they like them. If you reverse that mindset you could say individuals are deserving of punishment simply because you don't like them. 




> And what do you mean by 'the way I feel isn't natural'? What? I totally agree with people who do bad things going to jail. I just don't agree with the death penalty and all that.


I'm saying it's unnatural to think someone doesn't deserve punishment because you like them. ''I don't think he deserves to be sentenced to death because I like him'' is different to ''I don't think he deserves to be sentenced to death because I'm against the death penalty''. I'm not questioning your attitude towards extreme punishment I'm questioning your attitude towards letting your personal like for individual decide whether you think someone should be punished or not. 


> I'm someone who can't even kill a fly so there you go. I am an extremely nice warm-hearted person. I hate to see anything suffer no matter what it is really.


*Yawn*


> Oh and yeah I don't think Envy deserved to be burned like that because I don't think anyone should be subjected to such a thing.





> Anyway I'll never personally think that Envy deserved it....but that's *just* because I like Envy.


You shouldn't forget your words.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 23, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Stay in line. When Mustang burnt Envy that was essentially in self defence. The actions could amount to torture but as I said it was necessary.
> 
> When he stepped on envy it wasn't torture, at most it was degrading treatment but even then it was necessary to detain him.
> 
> ...



OMG why can't you get it through your head that the BECAUSE I LIKE HIM reason isn't the ONLY REASON? Because it's very TRUE that I don't believe in the death penalty as well. I have posted on the subject before on this board.

The fact that I like him does obviously make it bother me more though. That is natural.

It seems like you want me to feel this way and won't leave me alone until I feel like this:

"Yeah I like Envy and everything but he deserved everything he got."

That's obviously what you want me to feel and it really bothers me.

Thank you for making me feel extremely upset. Calling me a child again. I'm sick of this shit. I'd have killed myself by now for people treating me this way if it wasn't for my boyfriend. Because I honestly can't get along with a lot of people in this world. I generally dislike people in general because of how I was treated as a child. I'll always feel bitter.

I'm never posting in this thread again.  I don't feel accepted here.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 23, 2010)

cloudy said:


> This is a stupid argument... You say burning and torture isn't ok; what about murder? Envy's killed several people in cold blood, and likely more off-screen. Is he somehow exempt from that just because you like him? (The ^_^Envy in your sig is distracting me as I type this... XD )
> 
> What is it about Envy and Kimblee anyway that makes you a fangirl over those two characters?



He killed a kid which is pretty terrible . But worse.. HUGHES ! The nicest guy in FMA


----------



## Drew8898 (Apr 23, 2010)

Honestly, i don't get how you can't support the death penalty in this sense.  They showed Envy mercy by putting him in a jar when they first captured him way back when.  They could have and should have killed him.  What did he do while in the jar?  He fast-talked and tricked his way back to central.  What did he do when he got out of the jar?  He tried to kill again.

There's no saving Envy.  In this situation, detaining isn't an option.  He's not going to change.  They gave him opportunity to, and he spat it back in their faces.  He needed to die.  Period.  

As for stepping on him while in his "harmless" form, the fact that at any given moment he can latch onto someone and take control of them makes him *very* dangerous, even in that form.  It's not safe to hold him to detain him.  The leather soul of a boot works pretty well in that regard.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 23, 2010)

Detaining him with absolutely no hope of returning to normal would have been a fitting punishment though. With that, he would indeed be in his own little hell, having been shown mercy by the very beings he has tried ever so hard to look down upon and ridicule, while cruelly and with pleasure killing them. Oh the irony, considering he is so small and ridiculous then. 

I'm surprised KY is supporting this  Of course, they'd have to somehow completely bind his little arm-like appendages aswell, so he wouldn't get out of it by suicide.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 23, 2010)

Drew8898 said:


> Honestly, i don't get how you can't support the death penalty in this sense.  They showed Envy mercy by putting him in a jar when they first captured him way back when.  They could have and should have killed him.  What did he do while in the jar?  He fast-talked and tricked his way back to central.  What did he do when he got out of the jar?  He tried to kill again.
> 
> There's no saving Envy.  In this situation, detaining isn't an option.  He's not going to change.  They gave him opportunity to, and he spat it back in their faces.  He needed to die.  Period.
> 
> As for stepping on him while in his "harmless" form, the fact that at any given moment he can latch onto someone and take control of them makes him *very* dangerous, even in that form.  It's not safe to hold him to detain him.  The leather soul of a boot works pretty well in that regard.



Well no one really tried actually caring about him. Although I'd admit that he'd still be evil, even if he ended up caring about one person who treats him differently.

He was jealous of the friendships humans have though and how they work together. That's the reason why I feel like he'd like someone to care about him.

He doesn't really like to accept it but the last thing he did say to a human(Ed) was a positive comment because Ed understood how he felt. Although Ed still didn't 'care' about Envy.

Anyway, can he really latch onto people and do that in his little form? He didn't pull it off with Yoki so I don't really know if he can do that with normal people or if he could just absorb those doll things since they had a stone in them or something.

I feel bad for him since his last chapter made him seem like he's lonely.  And he cried. And I know what it feels like to feel lonely like that. I have a lot of resentment towards people in general for not accepting me for most of my life. I still don't feel accepted by society.

Envy was jealous of that strong friendship between Roy and Hughes. You could just tell by how he commented on their friendship(like in the last episode of the anime). Because no one ever cared for Envy like that. And his name is Envy for a reason. So he is jealous.



•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Detaining him with absolutely no hope of returning to normal would have been a fitting punishment though. With that, he would indeed be in his own little hell, having been shown mercy by the very beings he has tried ever so hard to look down upon and ridicule, while cruelly and with pleasure killing them. Oh the irony, considering he is so small and ridiculous then.
> 
> I'm surprised KY is supporting this  Of course, they'd have to somehow completely bind his little arm-like appendages aswell, so he wouldn't get out of it by suicide.



Well I don't really like the idea of him suffering forever like that.


----------



## Amatsu (Apr 24, 2010)

Personally I think Mustang had the right idea. Were I in his place I'd want to do more to him than just burn him over and over again, but Hawkeye was right too in interfering. After all as great as vengeance is against people who deserve it. I wouldn't want to see Mustang lower himself to the level of someone like Envy.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 24, 2010)

> OMG why can't you get it through your head that the BECAUSE I LIKE HIM reason isn't the ONLY REASON? Because it's very TRUE that I don't believe in the death penalty as well. I have posted on the subject before on this board.


''I'm not questioning your attitude towards extreme punishment *I'm questioning your attitude towards letting your personal like for individual decide whether you think someone should be punished or not.* ''

Perhaps I should change letting to influence. Anyway you should get the message. 


> And what do you mean by 'the way I feel isn't natural'? What? I totally agree with people who do bad things going to jail. I just don't agree with the death penalty and all that.


What you said here had nothing to do with the post I made previously. It's clear as day what I think is abnormal/wrong. 


> It seems like you want me to feel this way and won't leave me alone until I feel like this:
> 
> "Yeah I like Envy and everything but he deserved everything he got."
> 
> That's obviously what you want me to feel and it really bothers me.


I don't want you to feel anything, I don't give a shit how I feel. I'm simply telling you it's wrong to let your personal like for an individual _influence_ whether you feel they should be punished or not. 



> Thank you for making me feel extremely upset. Calling me a child again. I'm sick of this shit. I'd have killed myself by now for people treating me this way if it wasn't for my boyfriend. Because I honestly can't get along with a lot of people in this world. I generally dislike people in general because of how I was treated as a child. I'll always feel bitter.
> 
> I'm never posting in this thread again. I don't feel accepted here.


The same way you continued to post in this thread is the same way you wouldn't have killed yourself if it wasn't for your boyfriend. You need to stop interpreting the worst out of my post as well, I'm simply saying your reasoning is childish.


----------



## Litho (Apr 24, 2010)

Reason versus feelings; fight 95463217. 
Girls, reason will always win  !

"No no, the killer must be punished, you see, otherwise more people will get hurt."
"B-b-but, he's so cute!"
"What about that man who took your cookie?"
"KILL HIM HE TOOK MY COOKIE PUNISH THAT FAT FUCK !" 

Well, I guess I overdid it a little 
Also, I don't have room to talk since I'd DEFINATELY kill anyone who eats MY cookies. 

Aahh cookies. Wait, what was I talking about?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 24, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Reason versus feelings; fight 95463217.
> Girls, reason will always win  !
> 
> *"No no, the killer must be punished, you see, otherwise more people will get hurt."
> ...



It's true that I think he's attractive.

But I really do feel sorry for him.

He's always jealous of human relationships. He starts problems for humans, wanting to see them fight amoung themselves because he hates seeing them happy together, it makes him feel jealous since no one loves him. He turned into Hughes' wife when he saw that picture of them together because he hated seeing that positive relationship between humans. So he wanted to mess with it.

I admit that even if Envy had a relationship with someone though....he'd still mess it up because of how he is. I do think that if he had the chance to have a bond like that with someone(like if someone was interested in him) he'd go for it but he'd really mess it up because he would still see himself as superior to that human so he'd have a problem showing positive emotions for that human not to mention he would be extremely jealous to the point where he would not want that person to have any other friends or anything. So it couldn't go well. And if the person tries to leave him, he'll kill them, and then probably punish more humans for it as well. A heartbroken Envy wouldn't be a very good thing for the world.

The homunculi can have feelings for other beings.....but the feelings are always rather warped.

It is rather sad though.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2010)

KY, the very point of the different Homonculi's existences are a bunch of tragedies. They are embodiments of the fatal flaw and emotion so they will be destined to have a bad end.

Wrath - Neither human nor fully homunculus, raised to be a pure killer, makes the world feel his anger, defeated by a representative of the people who felt it the worst.
Greed - Wants everything, loses everything he valued, even killed one of his own nakama increasing his losses
Sloth - Doesn't want to work but with his great strength has to do a ton of work
Pride - Wants to be human, wants to be the child he takes the image of, wants to be the pride of his father but ultimately, Father doesn't give a shit about him.
Lust - Uses Havoc's love for her against him and ends up with no love at all.
Gluttony - Wants to eat everything but gets eaten himself
Envy - Envies the relationships of others and tries to destroy them but its the strength of those relationships that defeats him.

Because they aren't human their existence would always be tragic. The decisions they make because of that flaw that defines their personality will lead to their destruction.

Or maybe 'The Truth' just loves irony.


----------



## Shidoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> KY, the very point of the different Homonculi's existences are a bunch of tragedies. They are embodiments of the fatal flaw and emotion so they will be destined to have a bad end.
> 
> Wrath - Neither human nor fully homunculus, raised to be a pure killer, makes the world feel his anger, defeated by a representative of the people who felt it the worst.
> Greed - Wants everything, loses everything he valued, even killed one of his own nakama increasing his losses
> ...


Why can't it be both?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

Sunuvmann said:


> KY, the very point of the different Homonculi's existences are a bunch of tragedies. They are embodiments of the fatal flaw and emotion so they will be destined to have a bad end.
> 
> Wrath - Neither human nor fully homunculus, raised to be a pure killer, makes the world feel his anger, defeated by a representative of the people who felt it the worst.
> Greed - Wants everything, loses everything he valued, even killed one of his own nakama increasing his losses
> ...



Well it's too bad that they had to be created just to suffer. 

So I feel bad for them in that sense.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 25, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I don't really like the idea of him suffering forever like that.



So you'd rather have him die then?

Needless to say, there is no third option.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So you'd rather have him die then?
> 
> Needless to say, there is no third option.



No. It's just that if they were never made to begin with then they never would have had to suffer either.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2010)

All people that suffer in this world wouldn't suffer if they were not born into this world.  I'd be inclined to feel sympathy for Envy if he didn't take satisfaction out of his cruelty, ultimately he was who he was and he fell on his own sword. 

A Homunculi like Greed is worthy of sympathy.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

Gunners said:


> All people that suffer in this world wouldn't suffer if they were not born into this world.  I'd be inclined to feel sympathy for Envy if he didn't take satisfaction out of his cruelty, ultimately he was who he was and he fell on his own sword.
> 
> A Homunculi like Greed is worthy of sympathy.



Well to me Envy is worthy of sympathy but I know we'll never share that same opinion. Best for us to just stop arguing about it with each other.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 25, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> No. It's just that if they were never made to begin with then they never would have had to suffer either.



But then he wouldn't have had all this _fun_ murdering people and causing and observing chaos and massacres.
He certainly enjoyed it very thoroughly, i thought you as a diehard fan of his would support his enjoyment


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> But then he wouldn't have had all this _fun_ murdering people and causing and observing chaos and massacres.
> He certainly enjoyed it very thoroughly, i thought you as a diehard fan of his would support that



Well it is pretty sexy when he gets worked up. 

But it's not like I enjoy the deaths of people.  Although it's not like anyone really died, since it's just a fictional story.

I hope Envy wouldn't kill me.  At least I'd want to do him first.


----------



## Sannom (Apr 25, 2010)

> A Homunculi like Greed is worthy of sympathy.



Arguable for me. The dude is only interested in his own gain and power. He makes "good" deeds for all the wrong reasons. A kind of anti-anti-villain, you could say.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2010)

Well that's what he was created for.  Don't think he can help it.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 25, 2010)

Gunners said:


> All people that suffer in this world wouldn't suffer if they were not born into this world.  I'd be inclined to feel sympathy for Envy if he didn't take satisfaction out of his cruelty, ultimately he was who he was and he fell on his own sword.
> 
> A Homunculi like Greed is worthy of sympathy.


That's because of all of them, he was closest to human.

And that's largely because greed is the most human of the 7 emotions. Greed himself wanted EVERYTHING and with that he wanted immortality but also to be human so he made friends and made other human like attachments.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

I like how FMA is so deep like that.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 25, 2010)

All of the Homunculi have their tiny little good sides really, Greed's is just the one that is the most visible due to him being the most human of the 7 sins. The exceptions to this are Envy and Lust. Well, i'd expect Lust to have one aswell actually. She just wasn't around for too long. A shame, really 

But i count Envy the worst of the whole lot in that sense.


Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well it is pretty sexy when he gets worked up.
> 
> But it's not like I enjoy the deaths of people.  Although it's not like anyone really died, since it's just a fictional story.
> 
> I hope Envy wouldn't kill me.  At least I'd want to do him first.



There's quite a lot of contradiction here, but i won't go deeper into that...


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> There's quite a lot of contradiction here, but i won't go deeper into that...



You mean since I said they're fictional and then I was like "I hope Envy wouldn't kill me." ?

Well obviously I mean if he was real.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)

How long do you guys think before the manga ends? 10 chapters? 15?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 25, 2010)

adee said:


> How long do you guys think before the manga ends? 10 chapters? 15?



A lot of people have said that it has 2 more chapters to go. It's certainly not 15. o_O That would mean that it will go on for over another year....I don't really know how anyone can think that it will actually go on for another year honestly.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 25, 2010)

adee said:


> How long do you guys think before the manga ends? 10 chapters? 15?


I'm going to take a guess and say it's going to end somewhere between 2-4 chapters. I can't see it ending in one chapter, unless the final chapter's like 100 pages.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 26, 2010)

I still say it ends April of next year.


----------



## James (Apr 26, 2010)

At the very most it's 4 chapters, although I still want to believe it's 2 (and if it's not, Brotherhood wont be ending with the manga ending, because it WONT be in the anime before it's shown in the original manga. That wouldn't happen).

The only problem with it ending in 2 is...there's so much left to be tied up, it seems impossible.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 26, 2010)

Why hope for it to be right?

It's nearing it's conclusion, it would be bullshit to stretch it out more :S
What next? revive all homunculus again and fight them again?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 26, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Why hope for it to be right?
> 
> It's nearing it's conclusion, it would be bullshit to stretch it out more :S
> What next? revive all homunculus again and fight them again?



Yeah I don't think there is enough to stretch it out that long and actually make it good.

I don't blame people though, since no one really wants to not be able to read new chapters from it anymore....but yeah if it kept going I don't see how it could maintain it's level of goodness.


----------



## James (Apr 26, 2010)

Invidia said:


> Because I don't see how they're going to satisfactorily wrap everything up in only a couple of chapters. :S



2 chapters does seem stretching it, however 4 or so I think would be pretty much "ideal" if it does go that far. 

It could be that Father is at least "about" to be beaten by the end of 107 (dramatic turnaround, Hohenheim makes a sacrafice, something like that), then in 108 it concludes the fight and maybe also sets up Al getting his body back, etc, then 109 would actually deal with the conclusion to Ed and Al's quest and other loose ends related to the characters involved in the final battle...and then finally 110 would be the final "epilogue", with the conclusion to everyone's story.

Still though, 108 chapters always just seemed really likely to me since Arakawa said FMA was meant to be ending in "Spring" this year (June being the latest this could be), the fact the number 108 had some meaning in relevance to solar eclipses (I forget what the hell it was though, it was posted by someone else on fullmetal-alchemist.com a while back if I remember right) and the fact that we've known for a while that the new anime would be ending in June...and it always seemed like at the very least, the manga would end before the end of the new anime.

The entire set up just seemed like the manga would be ending in June and that the anime team knew this and had some kind of plan in mind hopefully to have the new anime end just after the manga, the conclusion to both animated and manga FMA in the same month.

The very concept of them actually deciding to make a new anime without knowing if the manga would be finished by the time they were done just seems fundamentally retarded to me. They already started and finished one anime while the manga was ongoing. Doing it again is silly.

Plain and simple though, if the manga goes past 108, then there is literally a 0% chance of Brotherhood ending with the manga ending within its 63 episode run.


----------



## Zorokiller (Apr 26, 2010)

108 could be possible, I mean, there are some things to conclude but don't expect extensive chapters dedicated on "so many years later" or what happened further blabla, we only get sneakpeeks most likely and the rest is left to our own imagination and suggestion on how things
would went after all of this.

Also the last chapter could have double the amount of pages or something


----------



## James (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah I do still think 108 is technically possible but it would be a fairly barebones conclusion.

The only way it's possible I think though is if 107 is like 70 pages and Father totally goes down in it and then the start of 108 deals with the conclusion of Ed and Al's journey, Hohenheim's end (if he doesn't die in 107) and the rest of the chapter is closure to everything else...and it's about 70-80 pages at least.

But yeah...there is still a meaty list of things I think "need" conclusion:

-Ed and Al getting back what they lost (possibly Roy and Izumi too)
-Fate of Greedling...will they be separated or will Greed live on?
-End of Father/Homunculus
-Closure to Roy's quest to become Fuhrer
-Closure to Ling and Mei's quests
-End of Hohenheim's story (probably his death)
-Closure to Scar's story (maybe death?)
-Minimal amount of closure to the stories of the rest of the supporting cast of characters (Olivier, Izumi, Winry, Alex, Marcoh, Chimeras, etc)

2 chapters...it'll be a tight fit.

*EDIT*: I've just noticed something that's actually almost confirmed in my head it wont be ending at 108 now.

The recently released Volume 25 only goes up to chapter 103 I believe. For 26 to be the last volume, it'd need to contain chapters 104, 105, 106, 107 and 108, if the manga is ending at 108.

104, 105 and 106 are all huge though. Would the volume really contain not only 5 chapters, but 5 massive chapters page count wise? It really would end up being literally twice as thick as normal.  That does suggest to me now that we can probably expect a volume 27.


----------



## fakund1to (Apr 26, 2010)

Some mangas can work with a long post main-story epilogue, I'd like to see more of Ed' and Al's stronger fighting style against someone who can actually be hurt, I'd like to see Al fight in his real body, or just how the country will be reborn, but that can be done in few chapters. This just gets better over and over.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 26, 2010)

Gonna be so really wierd, when it's all over. 
But I guess it will end in chapter 109 - 110.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 26, 2010)

It's possible that the manga could go on a little longer than the anime if the anime team just plans to end it when the big fight finishes and not include all of the parts that come after that....since if you think about it, they don't really have to even though it would be nice.


----------



## Psych (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't want things to be rushed and ended so that there are so many questions left unanswers such as what James said. I just want the manga to end well so we understand the whole story and even see a year or so after the events. I think 120 pages (2 characters) might not cover all of that. 3-4 seems like it would.

I am excited for the ending though


----------



## ~K+ (Apr 30, 2010)

James said:


> 104, 105 and 106 are all huge though. Would the volume really contain not only 5 chapters, but 5 massive chapters page count wise? It really would end up being literally twice as thick as normal.  That does suggest to me now that we can probably expect a volume 27.



Don't know about volumes being released twice as big as usual, but the last 2 volumes of the original Dragon Ball release were 30-50% thicker than the others. Which I think would happen in the case of the remaining chapters not being large enough to fit a volume.

We were also promised Scar's name at the end of the manga, and that it was somewhat important.


----------



## James (May 2, 2010)

So in probably roughly a week's time we'll likely be getting an absolute megaton of a chapter.

If the 108 theory is still to have any chance of being true, then 107 is definitely going to have to have some huge climatic developments, possibly including the defeat of Father.  I think we've reached the final "good guys are done for!" cliffhanger of the fight, so it's possible next chapter ends it.

Of course either way, Father going down or not, this chapter is sure to be massive and awesome.

And it's very close.


----------



## Blinky (May 2, 2010)

James said:


> So in probably roughly a week's time we'll likely be getting an absolute megaton of a chapter.
> 
> If the 108 theory is still to have any chance of being true, then 107 is definitely going to have to have some huge climatic developments, possibly including the defeat of Father.  I think we've reached the final "good guys are done for!" cliffhanger of the fight, so it's possible next chapter ends it.
> 
> ...



   

Can't wait !


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2010)

hope it comes out soon it will probably be another epic chapter


----------



## Vanity (May 3, 2010)

I'll be away May 6 - May 10. I wonder if it will come out while I'm gone.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 3, 2010)

Let's be patient for it will be awesom.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 3, 2010)

Ooooh. So soon. This chapter gonna be freaking epic! 



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> I'll be away May 6 - May 10. I wonder if it will come out while I'm gone.


Ditto here..


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

It might come out when I'm gone too


----------



## Lightysnake (May 3, 2010)

Few more days!


----------



## Noitora (May 4, 2010)

Not long now. How exciting.

Brotherhood is pretty exciting too.


----------



## Ziko (May 4, 2010)

Can't freaking WAIT!
And I hope this seals the Father deal, unlike most people, I actually want the series to end. Now don't go bananas on me just yet, it's just that I hate when series get's dragged out and get boring, and I don't want this to happen to my precious FMA. I want it to be a completely awesome series, with no boring chapters/arc's/whatever and be the perfect manga series we all want it to be.
So wrap this up Miss Mangaka, and complete your masterpiece!


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (May 4, 2010)

I may not be at a hotel that has internet when this comes out


----------



## James (May 5, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Can't freaking WAIT!
> And I hope this seals the Father deal, unlike most people, I actually want the series to end. Now don't go bananas on me just yet, it's just that I hate when series get's dragged out and get boring, and I don't want this to happen to my precious FMA. I want it to be a completely awesome series, with no boring chapters/arc's/whatever and be the perfect manga series we all want it to be.
> So wrap this up Miss Mangaka, and complete your masterpiece!



Don't worry, from interviews from the last few years, she actually had planned the manga to already be finished by now, it's just going on a bit longer than she anticipated due to how she wants to pace things I guess, but it's definitely coming to an absolute conclusion.


----------



## Blinky (May 5, 2010)

James said:


> Don't worry, from interviews from the last few years, she actually had planned the manga to already be finished by now, it's just going on a bit longer than she anticipated due to how she wants to pace things I guess, but it's definitely coming to an absolute conclusion.



Must be hard for her to let this manga go considering it's popularity.. Plus whatever she does in the future will always be compared with FMA .


----------



## Jinibea (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, true but then her next series will probably get a huge boost to popularity., cause of FMA's popularity.


----------



## Vanity (May 5, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Can't freaking WAIT!
> And I hope this seals the Father deal, unlike most people, I actually want the series to end. Now don't go bananas on me just yet, it's just that I hate when series get's dragged out and get boring, and I don't want this to happen to my precious FMA. I want it to be a completely awesome series, with no boring chapters/arc's/whatever and be the perfect manga series we all want it to be.
> So wrap this up Miss Mangaka, and complete your masterpiece!



Yeah, it will go down as being awesome forever....nothing will ever taint it's memory.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2010)

after FMA finishes wonder what she will work on next hope it is as great as FMA. and she keep this style making the manga monthly so she could do her best.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 5, 2010)

Regardless god bless her for giving us FMA.


----------



## Bleach (May 5, 2010)

What websites do you guys usually check for raws ;D?


----------



## Aerik (May 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Must be hard for her to let this manga go considering it's popularity.. Plus whatever she does in the future will always be compared with FMA .



if its comparable, ofcourse. I think the key is to make it either more awesome or (and this is more likely) make something totally different. I wouldn't dare compare death note and FMA for example while both are excellent manga's imo. 

I cant wait for the final chapter(s), FMA has become my favorite manga over the last few months. Also hope she finishes soon enough so brotherhood won't have to resort to a hold-up/filler of the anime 

anyone knows when we can expect the spoilers, raw and scan of this months chapter?


----------



## Blinky (May 5, 2010)

Aerik said:


> if its comparable, ofcourse. I think the key is to make it either more awesome or (and this is more likely) make something totally different. I wouldn't dare compare death note and FMA for example while both are excellent manga's imo.



The thing is when a mangaka find what genre they are suited to they tend to stick to it . Of course there's always a chance whatever she does next is completely different .


----------



## Aerik (May 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> The thing is when a mangaka find what genre they are suited to they tend to stick to it . Of course there's always a chance whatever she does next is completely different .



well its doesnt have to be a different genre, but totally different stories would suffice. Making a new manga with main characters going against a corrupted government would make it comparable to FMA, but seeing the debt in the plot of FMA I think she is smart enough to make a totally different manga if she decides to make another one


----------



## Blinky (May 5, 2010)

True.. I hope she doesn't just fade into obscurity and never release anything again .


----------



## Vanity (May 5, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> True.. I hope she doesn't just fade into obscurity and never release anything again .



She's certainly made enough money off FMA I'm sure that she wouldn't have to make another series...but hopefully she will, and hopefully it would still be just as good.


----------



## James (May 6, 2010)

So, posting it here as well for the people not in the Brotherhood section, it's now confirmed that the directors of the anime are working off storyboards provided by Arakawa now, for the last chapter of the manga, for the last episode of the anime.

Episode 60 of the anime's title is ""Eye of Heaven, Gate of Earth", so it goes up to chapter 104 it seems!

In other words the anime truly will cover from 105-last chapter of the manga between episodes 61 and 63. You know what that means?

*108 seems to be confirmed now as last chapter of the manga.*

There's no way they could cram up until a 109 into those last 3 episodes, physically impossible, yet they have the ending and are working to it.

Definitely seems like 108 is the end of the manga.


----------



## Aruarian (May 6, 2010)

Oh lol, I stopped watching the anime around ep 26.


----------



## James (May 6, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Oh lol, I stopped watching the anime around ep 26.



You should catch up. The pacing of Brotherhood slowed down in the 30's to around 1.5 chapters per episode and for the last while everything has been pretty faithful, with some awesome animation for many fight scenes.

Quick example, Greedling vs Wrath in Wrath's house.

ch.53

They're already up to the final round of Greed vs Wrath in the new anime though, or at least will be this weekend. End of the Armstrongs vs Sloth was last Sunday.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 6, 2010)

So those two are going to be some really epic final chapters 
And yeah, i want to know if she wants to write something new aswell. Kind of doubt it though.


----------



## Bleach (May 6, 2010)

Confirmed that 2 chaps are left!!



"He added that he was shocked by the enormity of the final chapter"

It's really hitting him hard :/

I wonder if the last chapter will be like.. 100 pages or something..


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 6, 2010)

Wow.. Only 2 chapters left.. Arakawa blow me away!


----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, James said it earlier, though without that link.


Oh man, it's going to be awesome...


----------



## Higawa (May 6, 2010)

Only 2 chaps 

ohhh no


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 6, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Confirmed that 2 chaps are left!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Two chapters?! 

But I would consider it to be over 100 pages.

Anyways, has a translation or raw pics for 107 came out yet?


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 6, 2010)

Two chapters left including this one?


----------



## Bleach (May 6, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Two chapters left including this one?



Yes        .

108 will be last.


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2010)

It'll be weird though... Only two more months left..


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2010)

so only 2 more chapters maybe father does get killed in this chapter and the next the results of everything.


----------



## Blinky (May 6, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> so only 2 more chapters maybe father does get killed in this chapter and the next the results of everything.



Sounds about right . 


I don't know wether to read the spoilers or not when they come out


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 6, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Sounds about right .
> 
> 
> I don't know wether to read the spoilers or not when they come out



well i'll be reading them for sure ! i always read spoilers, i just can't help myself !


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 7, 2010)

I hereby solemnly vow i will not read the spoilers! 


...maybe  I don't trust myself


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (May 7, 2010)

I don't even try to not read the spoilers anymore, I know myself too well.


----------



## Blinky (May 7, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I don't even try to not read the spoilers anymore, I know myself too well.



I've never read spoilers for FMA but I'm really tempted .


----------



## Jugger (May 7, 2010)

It going to be 2 long chapterters before end. Last chapter was like 67 page long maybe there will chapter with over 100 page.


----------



## Bleach (May 7, 2010)

Yea I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm expecting a 80+ or 100+ pages long chapter too.


And of course I won't read the spoliers.


----------



## Bleach (May 7, 2010)

Fuck ya'll.

I'ma be first to read spoilers


----------



## Dei (May 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Fuck ya'll.
> 
> I'ma be first to read spoilers



Please post link im begginf you!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 7, 2010)

I'm too weak for spoilers.  Especially FMA spoilers..


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2010)

Deiboom said:


> Please post link im begginf you!



He would have posted them if there were any.
He means when the spoilers come out,he'll be the first to read them. 
I think it's about time for some spoilers though.


----------



## Vanity (May 7, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Confirmed that 2 chaps are left!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the final chapter is really that long, maybe the fight won't even end in this chapter yet?


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> If the final chapter is really that long, maybe the fight won't even end in this chapter yet?



Thats what I'm thinking since 100 pages is a lot just to tell the story of after all that..

Not to mention that they not only have to defeat Father but also get Al's body back... and possibly Ed's limbs. I'm guessing thats the bulk of the next 1 1/2 chapters.


----------



## blux (May 8, 2010)

Some colour pages:



I love the last one! Anyone see Hughes' hand? XD


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 8, 2010)

^ Thanks alot!! <33 I also see a Kimblee hat 
D'awwww, I waaant moooore


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 8, 2010)

blux said:


> Some colour pages:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the last one! Anyone see Hughes' hand? XD



Yeah, there's Kimblee's hand with his hat, Buccaneer's "Crocodile" and Fuu's hand there aswell. Those would be some of the people who have assisted, but died.

There's also Winry's hand with a her spanner :3


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 8, 2010)

Haha, Yeah I just noticed Winry's hand and Pinako!


----------



## Higawa (May 8, 2010)

Nice pages 

I don want it to end
but an awesome end is better than such a slowly shit story


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 8, 2010)

^ I second that! *cough* Naruto.. *cough*

*Spoiler*: _Chapter Cover title.._ 



The chapter cover title is "Last battle" ...

Oh god..


----------



## blux (May 8, 2010)

Looks like this chapter has 80 pages, and the next one (the last one ) has 150! And it's Arakawa's birthday today, Happy birthday!


----------



## Blinky (May 8, 2010)

It's her birthday ? 

Wonder how old she is


----------



## blux (May 8, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> It's her birthday ?
> 
> Wonder how old she is



I think she just turned 37.

EDIT: Some pages are up!!

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Al?! Ed?? OMFG  Poor May chan--I really wanna know what's going on


----------



## lizardo221 (May 8, 2010)

well, thats what I call a spoiler. Scary part is that its not even a quarter of the full chapter I think.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 8, 2010)

blux said:


> I think she just turned 37.
> 
> EDIT: Some pages are up!!
> 
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOO should not have clicked spoiler tag  

Whatever you do, DO NOT CLICK SPOILER TAG its a garunteed brain overload!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blux (May 8, 2010)

More pictures!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## noobthemusical (May 8, 2010)

OH GOD MY PANTS THEY'RE SO WET OH GOD...

SO AWESOME...


----------



## Yulwei (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Whilst being the main character Ed never had the sort of display of power that you come to expect from one but this is here is the sort of stuff that shows how special he is


----------



## Gunners (May 8, 2010)

Shouldn't you spoiler tag anything that refers to the spoilers.


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2010)

Awesome spoilers.
WAIT HOLY SHIT, JUST NOTICED SOMETHING


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2010)

blux said:


> Looks like this chapter has 80 pages, and the next one (the last one ) has 150! And it's Arakawa's birthday today, Happy birthday!



WOW. Thats way over what I expected!


And yea guys don't forget to spoiler tag anything relating to the chapter! Even your feelings 


*Spoiler*: __ 



SO FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 8, 2010)

What is happening? Someone please tell me(Put spoiler tags as well duh).


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2010)

So the Manga ends next month?
It was a nice run


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 8, 2010)

Felix said:


> So the Manga ends next month?
> It was a nice run



I know...i'll miss it.

wonder what the author's going to do next...or if she just plans on retiring after this.


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I know...i'll miss it.
> 
> wonder what the author's going to do next...or if she just plans on retiring after this.



She is working on another manga as well
Forgot the name


----------



## James (May 8, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> What is happening? Someone please tell me(Put spoiler tags as well duh).




*Spoiler*: __ 



Al was left a wreck after end of last chapter and it looks like his blood seal was going to give out. With Mei's help he seems to "sacrafice" himself in this chapter. He goes to truth, makes a deal, is able to see Ed's truth and ends up getting Ed his arm back, who then proceeds to beat the shit out of Father in pure fury.




And yes, it is awesome.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



those spoilers are awesome. ed got his arm back and al sacrificed himself and ed beat the shit out of father. poor al hope he get resurrected but ed does not give up himself as a sacrifice. chapter looks epic


----------



## Dagor (May 8, 2010)

Spoilers looks awesome, I can' wait for the Chapter.


----------



## Khyle (May 8, 2010)

Holy shit!


----------



## Valtieri (May 8, 2010)

Oh my God


----------



## Litho (May 8, 2010)

I won't look at them ! I won't ! There's a reason they're called SPOILERS! They'll totally spoil it  
Oh God when is the chapter coming out?


----------



## geG (May 8, 2010)

Haha, holy crap


*Spoiler*: __ 



The line Edward says to Father at the last page is the _exact same line_ he says to Cornello at the end of the first chapter. Badass.


----------



## @lk3mizt (May 8, 2010)

Jesus God of Father of truth


those spoilers are beyond epic!!!!


Arakawa delivers yet again!!


----------



## liborek3 (May 8, 2010)

Wow, just wow...


----------



## KBL (May 8, 2010)

Epic as always..


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 8, 2010)

With the anime getting to the more amazing scenes and fights and these spoilers, this is a good month for FMA fans.


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2010)

80 and 150 pages,huh?


This is going to be long wait till the scans. D:


----------



## Valtieri (May 8, 2010)

I hope we're not waiting too long, the suspence is killing me.


----------



## Tayuya (May 8, 2010)

If the anime really needed to make cuts to content, they could just skip from the beginning of this chapter to the part were Mei and Alphonse are talking again. A few changes, but it could work...

If not, then I wonder how much they will cut from the final chapter.


----------



## James (May 8, 2010)

Tayuya said:


> If the anime really needed to make cuts to content, they could just skip from the beginning of this chapter to the part were Mei and Alphonse are talking again. A few changes, but it could work...
> 
> If not, then I wonder how much they will cut from the final chapter.



So skip huge segments of the climatic battle?

Not exactly sounding like a promising conclusion to the anime when they're having to do that. 

I really don't have the first clue how they're going to pull it off with Brotherhood now. Episode 62 is going to have to at least go up to halfway through 107 for them to have any chance of 63 being able to offer even a halfway decent conclusion I think....but episode titles show 60 only goes up to 104, so they have to somehow get chapters, 105, 106 and a good amount of 107 into episodes 61 and 62...and there's no way they can have the deaths of Wrath and Pride in the same ep.

There's absolutely zero chance they're keeping all of the last chapter though, zero. I expect any pages dedicated to the epilogue for minor characters will be mostly scrapped and all the scenes featuring main characters other than Ed, Al and Roy will be shortened to bare minimum.


----------



## Nimander (May 8, 2010)

Damn.  Just...damn.


----------



## Felix (May 8, 2010)

James said:


> So skip huge segments of the climatic battle?
> 
> Not exactly sounding like a promising conclusion to the anime when they're having to do that.
> 
> ...



They could give it a special treatment like...
A double episode.

Reminds me of Code Geass


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

Is this the last chapter :'(


----------



## Nimander (May 8, 2010)

Last chapter's the next one.


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

I just caught up and I only had 7 months to truly be a FMA fan.

Wish I caught up sooner. 

Oh well lets get this awesome shit up and running.


----------



## geG (May 8, 2010)

Even though a few pages at the beginning seem to be missing, the actual page numbers on the printed pages make it clear that the 80 page chapter rumor was false. This chapter is only about 66 pages.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 8, 2010)

"only"?


----------



## geG (May 8, 2010)

Well compared to 80


----------



## Tayuya (May 8, 2010)

At this point, it's hard to believe we had chapters less than 40 pages.

Also, does anybody know why episode 27 of brotherhood existed? If it never did, we would never have this spacing issue.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, looks like we have most of the pages. So does this mean that the next chapter won't be 150 pages...? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



ALPHONSE 

I guess I'm not too stunned... but this upsets me. I hope he comes back somehow.


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Yeah, looks like we have most of the pages. So does this mean that the next chapter won't be 150 pages...?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It better be. I know she wants to end it in the most epic way.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 8, 2010)

And it wouldn't be epic if things end like this 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder what Greed is talking about, also.

Hopefully not how he'll die if Father dies. ;__;ll But I guess that's a possiblity.
That means Pride too. ffffff

And Ling may not be able to still go on without Greed fused with him since he's died serval times or because his body is dependent on Greed now.


----------



## hehey (May 8, 2010)

If Greed dies ima be pissed,... hes too cool to die.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 8, 2010)

Tayuya said:


> At this point, it's hard to believe we had chapters less than 40 pages.
> 
> Also, does anybody know why episode 27 of brotherhood existed? If it never did, we would never have this spacing issue.



I hear you.  I remember the chapters that were only like 30 pages long, and I just wonder how the heck we lasted.

And yea.... filler ep ftl. It felt rushed in the beginning, then it reached a nice pace... and now the anime's feeling rushed again. Or at least I'm anticipating a very rushed sensation after a couple months of awesome ep's.


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



eds dad will probably be the one to revive al.


----------



## geG (May 8, 2010)

Another interesting theory about that I read:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ed may use Father as the sacrifice to bring Al back.


----------



## Tayuya (May 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm confused, I always thought it was IMPOSSIBLE to bring back a soul once it has been lost. If Edward didn't bond Alphonse's soul immediately after, it would have been lost, right? Also, it was still around because it was used for that thing they created, right?

We've seen bodies being made, but never souls being brought back after they have passed on.

Father was able to birth humans with their souls because their souls still remained within him, right? The souls never "passed on."

So, unless I'm completely wrong or the author wants to make a new rule to the human transmutation process, then I don't see how Alphonse can come back.


----------



## forkandspoon (May 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think Once Al's body is reunited with his soul it will be replinished and won't be the skinny mess that we have seen so far, I mean it looks like Al sends back his arm to Ed and it isn't all skinny and crap which makes me think its a condition of being soulless. 

I think at the end of the manga we are going to have Ed and Al back with their bodies, Ed missing a leg and Al missing an arm, the price they paid for trying to play god, but seeing how they helped save god from father he let them slide a little bit and get their bodies back.


----------



## cnaw (May 9, 2010)

I never knew this place existed . . Nice . . . Chapter 107 has been the most epic chapter of this series . . Ezze . . . And i have no worries about how arakawa's gonna end this thing . . . She knows what she's got , and will know how to do it best . . But bones is what bothers me . . How on earth , is brotherhood gonna have a decent manga ending . . Its not gonna do justice to the manga , thats for certain  . . Damn you bones . . Seriously . . . Can't they just increase the episode count a bit . . 2-3 episodes won't kill them . . Damn it .


----------



## Valtieri (May 9, 2010)

150 pages is an awful lot of pages. Even if the last chapter doesn't have that many it will still be a long and epic chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Awh man, Al


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 9, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Greed is talking about, also.



Well, it goes something like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lin: You get it right, Greed.
Lin: What you wished for was THAT, wasn't it?
Greed: .........
Greed: Yeah, that 's it.
Greed: What I wished for
Greed: Was comrades like these guys.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 9, 2010)

Holy fuck!!!!   

*Spoiler*: _107_ 



 If Al dies, I'm gonna cry like shit! And If Ed do something stupid to save Al, and I'm gonna be PISSED OFF!
Ed and Al better be all happy in the end, with thier freaking lovely "family"! 

Ed getting his arm back, was HOLY SHIT OMG!!! And May crying was so sad..

Let us have happy ending! FMA needs one! 
Oh god, next chapter is the last.. and 150 pages..


----------



## noobthemusical (May 9, 2010)

Reaction to 107.
*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOO ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2010)

must not read spoilers must not read spoilers must not read spoilers .


----------



## Litho (May 9, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> must not read spoilers must not read spoilers must not read spoilers .



If you can do it, so can I


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> If you can do it, so can I



This chapter better come out soon or my head will explode .


----------



## Vanity (May 9, 2010)

I'm not going to look at the spoilers. I'll wait for the actual translated chapter.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 9, 2010)

I'm like everyone else. I will not read spoilers. I just want my 71 pages of epicness to be released soon.


----------



## Frieza (May 9, 2010)

I will not read spoilers. I will wait for my epicness..


----------



## Vanity (May 9, 2010)

It's actually been easier for me to avoid reading them this time because I haven't spent as much time online while away here in Michigan.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 9, 2010)

I'm waiting aswell, but i foolishly clicked on one of the spoilertags


----------



## geG (May 9, 2010)

Full translation (not a scan) is out if anyone wants it: raws


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2010)

i'm not going to wait, i've looked at & read the spoilers several times now !


----------



## James (May 10, 2010)

Greed's last line is maybe a tiny bit sickly sweet for my liking...other than that very epic of course.


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2010)

I had to quick skim through the thread to avoid reading spoilers or even untagged clues. 

The new chapter better come out quick.


----------



## Lightysnake (May 10, 2010)

Come ooooon, stream...


----------



## Nandireya (May 10, 2010)

blux said:


> Some colour pages:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the last one! Anyone see Hughes' hand? XD



So...the first panel in the second pic...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...is that Riza's eyes clearing from coming out of the dark...or is Roy not as blind as he thinks he is?

I'm guessing it's the former...




How could you mistake it?


*Spoiler*: __ 



What with the photo and all 




_THIS_ is what manga spoilers should be.  Spoiler that actually make you want to read the manga


----------



## emROARS (May 10, 2010)

I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I will not read spoilers I WILL NOT READ SPOILERS

ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## Muk (May 10, 2010)

read translation

too awesome


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2010)

alright.

Nobody post until the scan comes out.

that way I can stop checking this thread everytime someone makes a new post.


----------



## Sphyer (May 10, 2010)

I'll make an exception to myself 


*Spoiler*: __ 



You know, I always felt that Greed did truly want good friends deep down in himself, so I'm not really suprised to see him actually confirm it himself now. I just hope he actually manages to live on after this. Ed also kicking the living shit out of father felt really good .


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 10, 2010)

Waiting until the next chapter, gonna be so freaking hard..


----------



## Valtieri (May 10, 2010)

DAMN! I CAVED 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 totally epic! I got goosebumps just reading about Eds reaction to Al, cannot *wait* for the scans!


----------



## Darth (May 10, 2010)

ENOUGH WITH THE SPOILER TALK.


----------



## Valtieri (May 10, 2010)

WE CAN'T HELP IT


----------



## Felix (May 10, 2010)

JUST SHOOT THE CHAPTER DIRECTLY TO MY VEIN


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

WHERE'S THE DAMN SCAN


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 10, 2010)

Oh the waaaait!


----------



## Eunectes (May 10, 2010)

Invidia said:


> Okay, that... was amazing.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The only ending i see that isn't too clich? is if Al loses his arm while Edward doesn't get his left leg back.
Reminding them of the horrible mistake they made but they are stil able to have a good life.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 10, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Somehow I can't see Al with Automail. But I guess your right..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 10, 2010)

What an epic beatdown


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 10, 2010)

You're killing me here, guys 

But i guess it shouldn't be that long now. A day or two, maybe


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 10, 2010)

Where is the translation BTW?


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You're killing me here, guys
> 
> But i guess it shouldn't be that long now. A day or two, maybe



A DAY OR TWO ?!?!? FFFFFFFUUUUUU- 

unacceptable


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2010)

Yep, I cracked. I read the spoilers. 


DAMMIT


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 10, 2010)

GREED KILLS DUMBLEDOR!


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 10, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

It can't be!


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> GREED KILLS DUMBLEDOR!



I Fucking knew it ! 


I keep on going into this thread whenever there's a post


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (May 10, 2010)

I can't think of another manga except maybe Hellsing that I was so looking forward to see how it all ends. And the spoilers? FUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Refused (May 10, 2010)

So wait is this the last chapter? or is the last one June? Oh man this is going to be too awesome to describe 

I need a scan so I can stop thinking about those spoilers


----------



## James (May 10, 2010)

Akiyama said:


> So wait is this the last chapter? or is the last one June? Oh man this is going to be too awesome to describe
> 
> I need a scan so I can stop thinking about those spoilers



It's been made pretty clear.  The last chapter is June.

This is the second last chapter and is 70-ish pages. The next chapter is the last and is supposedly to be 150 pages.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 10, 2010)

James said:


> The next chapter is the last and is supposedly to be 150 pages.



Why 150 pages though? Are those enough pages to cover the rest of the final volume or something?


----------



## Shidoshi (May 10, 2010)

Jeezum...I *cannot* wait any longer.

Someone come cryogenically flash freeze me until Friday.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _I HAD A THOUGHT_ 





And lately I've been really wrong with my predictions. fff

But do you guys think Greed might let Ed bring Al back with his stone? I mean, he has done something extremly out of character in admiting that he wanted friends and such. He has a soft spot, of course. Its pretty possible. That is, if he doesn't die when Father does to begin with.

We can pretty my assume Al will somehow come back, either because of PapaHoho or Greed... RIGHT?


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

FUCK YE


----------



## forkandspoon (May 10, 2010)

Man such an amazing chapter


----------



## Blinky (May 10, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> *Spoiler*: _I HAD A THOUGHT_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That sounds pretty good .


----------



## Drew8898 (May 10, 2010)

This chapter was so epic.  Now I have to wait a month for the next?  How am I supposed to deal with this kind of anticipation?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2010)

Drew8898 said:


> This chapter was so epic.  Now I have to wait a month for the next?  How am I supposed to deal with this kind of anticipation?



i feel the exact same way, i'll probably get a little emotional & misty eyed reading the final chapter next month


----------



## Valtieri (May 10, 2010)

Amazing chapter.

Just amazing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 10, 2010)

Holy shit I jizzed my pants


----------



## Ziko (May 10, 2010)

The wait for the last chapter is going to be my death. I want it more then the summer holiday..


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2010)

what an epic chapter the last one next month should be interesting and it will be sad cause it will be the last one.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> what an epic chapter the last one next week should be interesting and it will be sad cause it will be the last one.



next week ?? do u know something about the release of the last chapter being super early that i don't know ??


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2010)

gaarasbitch said:


> next week ?? do u know something about the release of the last chapter being super early that i don't know ??



no i meant month i messed up


----------



## Intus Legere (May 10, 2010)

Hm. The chapter was decent, but there were too many clichés. While I know this is a shonen, I always expect top quality, plot-wise, from Arakawa, and this chapter has disappointed me a bit. Wasn't bad, but wasn't worth of FMA _grand finale_.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> no i meant month i messed up



oh ok, u had me really excited for a min there !


----------



## neostar8710 (May 10, 2010)

wow...that was epic...al...but my main question..is what is the point of that sign on hawkeyes back? i thought it would be used for the final battle...but i guess not...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 10, 2010)

Woow.. Epic chapter! 



neostar8710 said:


> wow...that was epic...al...but my main question..is what is the point of that sign on hawkeyes back? i thought it would be used for the final battle...but i guess not...



What I remember, it's "only" the sercet behind fire alchemy! Which there's no use for in the final battle.


----------



## geG (May 10, 2010)

Yeah the thing on Riza's back was used to teach Roy flame alchemy. That's the reason she had him burn it, so that no one else could ever learn how to use it.


----------



## Vanity (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wow so the fight hasn't ended yet....a lot of people thought Father would probably be destroyed in this chapter and then the final chapter would just be for all the after stuff.

I suspected though when we found out that the next chapter will be over 100 pages that perhaps Father wasn't going to be defeated in this chapter.

Although I hope the fight doesn't take much longer because I do want to see stuff that might happen after it all ends.

Also, the anime will have a harder time fitting this all in because they can't just cut something off in the middle of a fight. With the stuff that might come after the fight though...they don't really have to fit that into the eps and can release it as an OVA or whatever they're called later on.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 10, 2010)

And now, we see how Arakawa will pull all together next month.

The chapter in question was great for 70 pages it really didn't seem all that long, my favorite moment had to be when Greed told off Major General Armstrong which I thought wasn't humanly possible throughout the manga, I like seeing how all the characters gave their best efforts to assist in the final battle as well, sticks with Arakawa's "no character left behind" trademark. The last pages were as everyone stated epic and made me crave more, I hope everything turns out well in the end.


----------



## Zorokiller (May 10, 2010)

awesome chapter, to everyone who kept on claiming it would go on for 6 more chapters or so..I lol'd

It was to be expected it would be ending on 108, but damn was that epic, Al's sacrifice and all but immediatly afterwards hinting on his return
And Ed finally used his spear again, been a while.
Only thing for Ed to have back is his leg


----------



## neostar8710 (May 10, 2010)

Geg said:


> Yeah the thing on Riza's back was used to teach Roy flame alchemy. That's the reason she had him burn it, so that no one else could ever learn how to use it.



and when did he burn it?


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Wow that's a really horrible scan.
> 
> I mean did they even bother to clean it, and the text placement.



a better 1 will be avaible on manga stream either late tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 10, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## KBL (May 10, 2010)

Fantastic chapter, just fantastic... can't belive Fma is finishing...


----------



## Dillinger (May 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Al.  Not cool... i'm sure he'll come back, but still, that was sad. 

Although his comeback will be a little anticlimatic if he returns in that frail body. He should get started on some pushups while he waits or something.


----------



## Vanity (May 10, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Wow that's a really horrible scan.
> 
> I mean did they even bother to clean it, and the text placement.



It seems like people rush the chapter when it's long.


----------



## Ishamael (May 10, 2010)

Oh wow, Alphonse's sacrifice is followed up with the screaming and rage give you more power cliche. Not to be unexpected but I would have hoped for something better. I can't believe FMA is nearing it's end, it dawned on me when reading the chapter. Can you believe it?


----------



## Corran (May 10, 2010)

Well its gonna be a long months wait 
Can't wait to see how its all going to turn out.



Ishamael said:


> Oh wow, Alphonse's sacrifice is followed up with the screaming and rage give you more power cliche. Not to be unexpected but I would have hoped for something better. I can't believe FMA is nearing it's end, it dawned on me when reading the chapter. Can you believe it?



To be fair he didn't get powered up, its the same power they have been using since they activated their own nationwide circle.


----------



## gabzilla (May 10, 2010)

_Holy shit._


----------



## Nimander (May 10, 2010)

I love how Al's transmutation pose, sacrificing himself for Ed was nearly identical to the pose Ed had in the original anime, sacrificing himself for Al.

I can't be 100% sure Arakawa did that on purpose, but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if she did.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 10, 2010)

I just realized that next month marks the death of Shounen Gangan, Fullmetal Alchemist was their flagship series and actually put the magazine on the map for seven years with an increase in sales, I highly doubt Soul Eater can take up the mantle that Fullmetal Alchemist left for it so let's just hope Arakawa's next work is published by them.


----------



## Nimander (May 10, 2010)

I never read Shounen Gangan series, but in the end, I'm honestly glad that FMA was in this publication instead of Shounen Jump.

As much as I love some of these series, I honestly believe that the popularity of SJ manga can work against them plotwise.  Stories drag on long past their expiration date.  Whole plotlines are affected by character popularity among the fans.  And the mangaka's true intent for the story is shifted from what it was originally meant to be.  The worst part about it all is, you as the reader can tell when this happens.  

So if Arakawa does indeed do another series, hopefully it's published in another lower-key publication, because then I'll have no doubt that the story will maintain it's original purpose and intent.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 10, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I love how Al's transmutation pose, sacrificing himself for Ed was nearly identical to the pose Ed had in the original anime, sacrificing himself for Al.
> 
> I can't be 100% sure Arakawa did that on purpose, but I honestly wouldn't be surprised if she did.



Well she was involved in the production of the first anime and added her input to some of the scripts, so maybe it's not as far-fetched as it sounds. Or it could have just been a clearly disguised nod.


----------



## Nimander (May 10, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well she was involved in the production of the first anime and added her input to some of the scripts, so maybe it's not as far-fetched as it sounds. *Or it could have just been a clearly disguised nod*.



I, for one, love when authors do this.  It shows that they not only don't take themselves way too seriously (no author with a stick up his/her ass would ever imagine having a bit of fun with their series...), but that they also recognize others in their genre.  Robert Jordan did this with his WoT series, and it's one of my favorite series of all times.

Though this wasn't necessarily Arakawa giving a nod to another author, it was her recognizing the original anime, which had a huge part in spreading FMA's influence worldwide.  

I for one can remember FMA being one of the few anime I watched consistently when I could, before I got to college and became a raging animephile.


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 10, 2010)

Nimander said:


> I never read Shounen Gangan series, but in the end, I'm honestly glad that FMA was in this publication instead of Shounen Jump.
> 
> As much as I love some of these series, I honestly believe that the popularity of SJ manga can work against them plotwise.  Stories drag on long past their expiration date.  Whole plotlines are affected by character popularity among the fans.  And the mangaka's true intent for the story is shifted from what it was originally meant to be.  The worst part about it all is, you as the reader can tell when this happens.
> 
> So if Arakawa does indeed do another series, hopefully it's published in another lower-key publication, because then I'll have no doubt that the story will maintain it's original purpose and intent.


Me too, Gangan has alot of good manga and their publication block but they're all relatively low-key in terms of exposure except for Fullmetal Alchemist and Soul Eater. I can definitely see where you going at with the quality of monthly publications over weekly, the mangka has more time to detail the outline of the plot and the art gets a overhaul as well, I doubt Fullmetal Alchemist would have been the same if it was weekly series or published by Shuiesha.


Nimander said:


> I, for one, love when authors do this.  It shows that they not only don't take themselves way too seriously (no author with a stick up his/her ass would ever imagine having a bit of fun with their series...), but that they also recognize others in their genre.  Robert Jordan did this with his WoT series, and it's one of my favorite series of all times.


I loved this about Arakawa as well, she always knows when to lighten the mood given that FMA is filled with mature themes and often times dark subject matter, so she tosses in a joke to keep things from being too brooding or melodramtic. Any woman that thinks of herself as a cow is okay in my book


Nimander said:


> Though this wasn't necessarily Arakawa giving a nod to another author, it was her recognizing the original anime, which had a huge part in spreading FMA's influence worldwide.


Hmmm, maybe, I mean the original anime played a big part in the series popularity in both Japan and the US and I for one am glad that the series was popular enough to get another one before it's end which not many series has the luxury of getting


Nimander said:


> I for one can remember FMA being one of the few anime I watched consistently when I could, before I got to college and became a raging animephile.


Hey I got into the manga because I watched the anime when it was still on tv, and now 6 years later it's back on tv again, good times indeed


----------



## Raikiri (May 11, 2010)

i never post in FMA thread but i do follow it and.... daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (May 11, 2010)

So next month is it?  That's sad.  I've really enjoyed this manga.


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2010)

I only started reading it monthly around the time when Al and Pride were battling, but I've picked up and dropped numerous manga in the intervening time, while still sticking with FMA.  It's been consistently good and never bored me.

Quality will always show through.


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2010)

It's confirmed that next month is the final one?

If it is how many pages would it have?60 again?80 maybe?There's alphonse problem/homunculus defeat to go and lot of other character endings.


----------



## Corran (May 11, 2010)

^its been said many times but here it is again 
Next month is confirmed last chapter with around 150pages.


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^its been said many times but here it is again
> Next month is confirmed last chapter with around 150pages.



Cool.Sry for making you repeat it =B


----------



## Munak (May 11, 2010)

Excellent and elegant. 

I could wish for more, but all the pieces just fit in nicely. Somehow, it brought me back to the first anime with the events of this chapter, especially both of them technically are 'whole' again, with Alphonse paying for Ed's arm.

It also gave me chills when Greed finally got his 'poetic' comeuppance, just as the other homunculus got. (Envy 'envious' of humans, Lust 'on fire', Wrath's solemn passing.) Although it should be asked, will Envy still exist when Father dies next chapter?

I can't really ask for more, great work for this chapter. It'll be damn hard to let FMA go next chapter.


----------



## Brian (May 11, 2010)

Holy shit that was epic


----------



## Refused (May 11, 2010)

Man that was amazing. This is what I look like right now --> O_O

Its going to be sad when this is all over in June.


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2010)

God-level Manga


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2010)

Love this manga, sick ass chapter.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 11, 2010)

Felix said:


> God-level Manga



Actually God wishes he was FMA.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2010)

Man, God is an asshole  Even after just getting free, he still makes these comments to Al 


Anyway, i came. That is all.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2010)

I love ed's new arm.


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> I love ed's new arm.



I love the attention to detail.
It's thinner and without muscle


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2010)

I love the fact that Ed still have Automail scares. Makes it even more awesome!


*Spoiler*: _Did anyone notice that..._ 



Roy can Use alchemy without a circle now..


----------



## Whimsy (May 11, 2010)

Top notch stuff.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2010)

Pointed out somewhere already, but

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## James (May 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Pointed out somewhere already, but
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed



Yeah it's harder to tell with the varied translations but I believe in Japanese it's exactly the same line. 



> I love the attention to detail.
> It's thinner and without muscle



Also longer fingernails.


----------



## Felix (May 11, 2010)

James said:


> Yeah it's harder to tell with the varied translations but I believe in Japanese it's exactly the same line.
> 
> 
> 
> *Also longer fingernails*.



Damn didn't even notice that one


----------



## ~K+ (May 11, 2010)

I noticed the nails but not the lack of muscles for some reason...


----------



## Kellogem (May 11, 2010)

it would had been funny if Eds arm couldnt grow out properly cause of his automail..

btw will he lose both of his arms and his other leg to get back Al or something?


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2010)

Also noticed on pg. 61 that Ed knocked Father back so hard, he was knocked out of his slipper.

Hands down, this is probably the best manga chapter I've read in any of the manga I read this year.  I've already read it three times, and I still think I could read it a couple more and enjoy it.


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> it would had been funny if Eds arm couldnt grow out properly cause of his automail..
> 
> btw will he lose both of his arms and his other leg to get back Al or something?



It's more than likely that, unless Hohenheim uses the rest of his Phil. Stone for something else in 108, that he'll sacrifice himself to bring Al back.  He's already expressed his desire not to live on anymore with Trisha dead.  All he had left was stopping Father, and once that's over he'll be free to do with his power what he wishes.  I'm guessing he'll use it to bring Al back.

Ooooooorrrrr, if he doesn't have enough, Greed could fuse his own Phil. Stone with Hohenheim's to accomplish the deed, cause a part of me just doesn't see Ling returning home with a homunculus inside of him.


----------



## Kellogem (May 11, 2010)

isnt using the philosophers stone for something like that is sinful? 
..it has souls in it and shit..

Ed sacrificing his limbs would be a clear business, equivalent exchange...etc. using the phil stone would be like using the result of others sacrifices.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2010)

I hardly read anymore manga, but this is the most consistent and well written series being published today without a doubt.


----------



## Vanity (May 11, 2010)

James said:


> Also longer fingernails.



Yeah, was a bit creepy. lol.

I guess he probably didn't get his leg back though or that would have been shown too.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 11, 2010)

This was amazing.

Hopefully, Al returns and Ed gets his shit back.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 11, 2010)

Dear god this chapter was one of the most amazing things i have ever read, can't wait for the final chapter.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 11, 2010)

Kell?gem said:


> isnt using the philosophers stone for something like that is sinful?
> ..it has souls in it and shit..
> 
> Ed sacrificing his limbs would be a clear business, equivalent exchange...etc. using the phil stone would be like using the result of others sacrifices.



Aren't the human souls in constant agony or something?


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2010)

Since Olivier is being to as your Excellency can we assume that she's the new Fuhrer or are the Briggs soldiers jumping the gun/thinking of enforcing her rule by force if necessary


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Since Olivier is being to as your Excellency can we assume that she's the new Fuhrer/Queen or are the Briggs soldiers jumping the gun/thinking of enforcing her rule by force if necessary


It means nothing in the context that she's going to be the next Fuhrer/Queen (she scoffed at the idea for one) but rather the latter since her men are still active unlike the central soldiers, so don't look too much into it, Roy will be the Fuhrer if the story dictates it. 

Edit: Also something I noticed in the chapter


I guess that's why she's an Armstrong


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2010)

Seemed to me she was scoffing at the idea of sitting in a seat which was easily sniped a decision that could be implied to be her refusing the title of Fuhrer but at the same time could simply be sound thinking especially in the midst of a military coup with bullets flying everywhere


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Seemed to me she was scoffing at the idea of sitting in a seat which was easily sniped a decision that could be implied to be her refusing the title of Fuhrer but at the same time could simply be sound thinking especially in the midst of a military coup with bullets flying everywhere


There's that, but keep in mind she wouldn't want to leave her men at Briggs regardless just to take up the position. It's kinda hard seeing her abandoning her post


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2010)

She said it back when the coup started and it was said again in this chapter. Briggs can operate without her


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 11, 2010)

Epic chapter. I know Ed will find a way to get Al back. Can't wait till next chapter.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (May 11, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Seemed to me she was scoffing at the idea of sitting in a seat which was easily sniped a decision that could be implied to be her refusing the title of Fuhrer but at the same time could simply be sound thinking especially in the midst of a military coup with bullets flying everywhere



The way how its done, to me implied that she doesnt want the position. however as Roy is blind and in the current state cannot "see" the future he wanted, Armstrong might take the position. 

I wonder what are the plans for the human sacrifices? will the truth give them back what they lost. As Alphonese has what he wants but actually doesnt, will the rest end up in the same state.

Cant wait till next month!! and since the anime is not that far behind I wont have to wait long to see it animated!!


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> She said it back when the coup started and it was said again in this chapter. Briggs can operate without her


But she never said she would leave it, she has confidence in her men regardless of her presence but the fact remains Briggs is her fortress to command and generally speaking the story has never hinted that she wanted the position to begin with


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2010)

I'd say it's been heavily hinted if not outright stated she wants to be Fuhrer but I can't be arsed to look it up so if you refuse we're just going to have to leave it at that


----------



## Vanity (May 11, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> I'd say it's been heavily hinted if not outright stated she wants to be Fuhrer but I can't be arsed to look it up so if you refuse we're just going to have to leave it at that



I always thought Roy wanted that job too though. lol.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

I can't imagine anyone other than Roy being Fuhrer .


----------



## ~K+ (May 11, 2010)

I was under the impression she was competing with Mustang to become Fuhrer, which was why Falman laments that Mustang didn't get there quick enough, back when they thought Briggs took over Central HQ right before Bradley arrived at the front gates.


----------



## hehey (May 11, 2010)

That shit with Greed just wanting friends was corny and lame, hes slightly less cool now,... still the coolest though.

hed better not die next chapter...


----------



## seastone (May 11, 2010)

Great chapter. 

I wonder if Greed's ultimate desire reflect what Father wanted. 

Hohenheim cannot regenerate anymore, it looks like his philosopher stone ran out. Guess he is on his last life. 

Also is it just me or it this "homunculus suck" kind of getting annoying coming from the human side is getting tiresome. Ed mocking Pride for following his Father, Hohenheim tell Father that his existence is a dead-end, Ed telling father that he is not in the same league they are. It is annoying to hear the villain go "lol human inferiority" and the good side go "No U".


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> That shit with Greed just wanting friends was corny and lame, hes slightly less cool now,... still the coolest though.
> 
> hed better not die next chapter...



That was hella obvious he just wanted friends from when he went insane after the flashbacks .


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Great chapter.
> 
> I wonder if Greed's ultimate desire reflect what Father wanted.
> 
> ...



I don't find it annoying at all. The created trying to surpass the creator and failing seems like a fine idea to me


----------



## Tyrannos (May 11, 2010)

Nice, loved the Al sacrifice moment.   Almost seemed like Ed's sacrifice from the first Anime.

Guess the rumors are true that the Manga will be done in time, along with the Anime.


----------



## hehey (May 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> That was hella obvious he just wanted friends from when he went insane after the flashbacks .


I know he wanted firends, anybody shouldve been able to tell that. But hes Greed, friends should not be the only things hes ever really wanted, and if you go by this chapter thats what was implied. Hes greed, he should desire everything deep down, not just friends, if thats the case then he shouldve just called himself Lonely instead of Greed.


----------



## seastone (May 11, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> I don't find it annoying at all. The created trying to surpass the creator and failing seems like a fine idea to me



Well difference in opinion I guess. 

I guess the thing that irks me is the arguments are more like baiting then anything. Given none of their arguments/statement proves human superiority. 

Note they needed a being like Father aka Hohenheim to even get this far indicates otherwise of their "superiority".


----------



## sadino (May 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> That was hella obvious he just wanted friends from when he went insane after the flashbacks .



Greed being refered as the "more human" Homunculus adds up to that too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2010)

Awesome chapter. Great seeing (pardon the pun) Mustang using alechemy without a transmutation circle. As for the fight between Ed and Father they did a great job of cutting it off right at it's climax. I sure hope Al's retrieved at the end though =/


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> Awesome chapter. Great seeing (pardon the pun) Mustang using alechemy without a transmutation circle. As for the fight between Ed and Father they did a great job of cutting it off right at it's climax. I sure hope Al's retrieved at the end though =/



If they can't get Al back I may cry  



> Greed being refered as the "more human" Homunculus adds up to that too.



That too .


----------



## Shidoshi (May 11, 2010)

Kellögem said:


> isnt using the philosophers stone for something like that is sinful?
> ..it has souls in it and shit..
> 
> Ed sacrificing his limbs would be a clear business, equivalent exchange...etc. using the phil stone would be like using the result of others sacrifices.


In Hohenheim's case, he's made it clear that he's on speaking terms with each and every soul that inhabits his "Stone".  If he received permission to do so from the souls themselves, it should be alright.  The souls volunteered to help stop Father, and he _had_ to use four of them in particular to travel in the ground, asking for forgiveness as he did so.  I would imagine they'd be happy to help Hohenheim get his son back if it came down to it.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> If they can't get Al back I may cry



Me too..  
I will cry even harder if Ed do something stupid, to save Al..


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 11, 2010)

Roy and Riza better kiss or Imma be pissed


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> If they can't get Al back I may cry


It's kinda obvious that Hohenhiem is gonna sacrifice his own stone to get Al back


----------



## colalight (May 11, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Roy and Riza better kiss or Imma be pissed



me too  or people are going to pay and edwin and almei too kiss too


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 11, 2010)

Mei's tears broke my heart - they gave her several close-ups and her expressions were so well-drawn. I love how the author can incorporate every character into the final battle, so it isn't a complete, closed-circle event without the input and emotions of the others. 

GreedLing, noooo. You're so darn adorable.

Will restrain my squeeing over Royai and awesome teamwork. pek


----------



## colalight (May 11, 2010)

riza is going to be roy`s eyes i want them to kisspek


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> It's kinda obvious that Hohenhiem is gonna sacrifice his own stone to get Al back



Yeah but there's always a chance (albeit small)


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Yeah but there's always a chance (albeit small)


Eh, kinda seems cut and dry to me, Ed and Al has been through enough pain to last a lifetime and Hohenhiem's own journey will be finished once he takes out Father, works hand and hand in my opinion unless like you said something happens to disrupt my theory


----------



## Sannom (May 11, 2010)

The only "main" character who drops before the final battle : Scar. I hope he will be alright


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2010)

Sannom said:


> The only "main" character who drops before the final battle : Scar. I hope he will be alright



Scar did enough in his fight against Bradley for three of everyone else's final battle.

But seriously, if there's one person who deserves to take a nap after their efforts, it's this guy.  He definitely put in his work against Wrath.


----------



## Psych (May 11, 2010)

Love every moment of this chapter. Sucks that we have to wait a full month for the next, but it is going to be worth it.


----------



## hehey (May 11, 2010)

he drops in the middle of a bunch of army guys... isnt scar still a wanted criminal?, just worries me...


----------



## fakund1to (May 11, 2010)

Nimander said:


> Scar did enough in his fight against Bradley for three of everyone else's final battle.
> 
> But seriously, if there's one person who deserves to take a nap after their efforts, it's this guy.  He definitely put in his work against Wrath.



You are right, Wrath was the most diffcult homunculus to put down, almos an impossible task (even a half-dead one).


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

hehey said:


> he drops in the middle of a bunch of army guys... isnt scar still a wanted criminal?, just worries me...


He was gonna stand trial for his actions regardless as he agreed upon so it seems pretty moot to worry about it but at least he did some good as a result to make up for it


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2010)

It's so strange, that for the one homunculus that wasn't "immortal", he was by unarguably the toughest to put down.

Truthfully, had two named characters not laid down their lives, and had Scar not had that second arm, Wrath would still be wrecking everybody's shit right now.  NO ONE else had the capabilities to take him down, with the exception of perhaps Hohenheim and Mustang.  And while one was blind, both were preoccupied with Father.  

Sooo, carefully constructed plot FTW.


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2010)

Just when I thought FMA couldn't get any better....

I hope Roy gets his vision back somehow, I want him to see his country.


----------



## Raikiri (May 11, 2010)

normally i dont like shonen main heroes that much, i think they're too campy and idealistic. but edward's last line to father about not being in their league, that was the most badass thing i've seen in manga in a long time.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

Bradley was a beast .


----------



## Mider T (May 11, 2010)

I don't get it though, why did his hair turn gray when he died?  And do you think had he been in his younger body and full strength, he could've taken down father?


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I don't get it though, why did his hair turn gray when he died?  And do you think had he been in his younger body and full strength, he could've taken down father?



God no . The only reason that they can take on father now is because he's too busy trying to keep his god inside him .


----------



## seastone (May 11, 2010)

Nimander said:


> It's so strange, that for the one homunculus that wasn't "immortal", he was by unarguably the toughest to put down.



IMO I always thought because he was the only homunculus who got a years of combat training to compliment his ultimate eye and super-human body. 

Pride,Sloth,Lust,Gluttony, Envy in comparison seem to solely rely on their homunculus abilities and don't exactly refine them in anyway. 

Wrath used the skills he mastered as human on top of his homunculus skills. 


The funny thing is that if homunculus would use human weapons like guns/swords and train with them, they would be much stronger. 

I mean Envy would have killed Roy if he had several firearms with him and practiced enough with them. For the simple fact that Envy can tank those flames much easier then Roy could tank bullets.


----------



## Sannom (May 11, 2010)

Nimander said:


> It's so strange, that for the one homunculus that wasn't "immortal", he was by unarguably the toughest to put down.
> 
> NO ONE else had the capabilities to take him down, with the exception of perhaps Hohenheim and Mustang.



He was the thoughest for sure, but there is another peculiar thing about him in that finale : out of all of the intelligent Homonculus that were left, Wrath is the only one who didn't let his enemies lecture him  Envy killed himself after they saw how envious he was of humans. Pride realized that his "father" didn't care in the slightest for him, and even cried after his "mommy". Greed was made to realize that all his talk about Greed was a lie, that he just wanted to have friends. Wrath went out with a smile and Ran Fan's tentative to "lecture" him didn't work in the slightest.

As for who could take him, I'm not even sure for Roy : remember how a wounded, "half-dead" Bradley pinned him on the ground in one swift motion? That was really, really one-sided!



Mider T said:


> I don't get it though, why did his hair turn gray when he died?  And do you think had he been in his younger body and full strength, he could've taken down father?



The Stone obviously maintained him in a better shape than what he could normally have achieved as a human. So when the stone ran out, the effects of old age became apparent.


----------



## Noitora (May 11, 2010)

Alphonse!


ALLLLPPHHOOOONNNSSSEEE!!!!!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> IMO I always thought because he was the only homunculus who got a years of combat training to compliment his ultimate eye and super-human body.
> 
> Pride,Sloth,Lust,Gluttony, Envy in comparison seem to solely rely on their homunculus abilities and don't exactly refine them in anyway.
> 
> ...



All due to their foolish belief of being superior to humans by default, really. Wrath really was the one who could make a proper argument for it.


Anyway, seeing as how most of the homunculi's death has a lot of irony in them (Envy, being envious of humans and having been understood in that, kills himself; Wrath's peaceful ending; Lust's fiery hot ending  etc etc), would it be incorrect to expect Greed to die by giving?
As in giving Ed the means to get Al back, i suppose.

Of course, being the only homunculus capable of reforming, it might not happen...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 11, 2010)

Now that was a beatdown 



Raikiri said:


> normally i dont like shonen main heroes that much, i think they're too campy and idealistic. but edward's last line to father about not being in their league, that was the most badass thing i've seen in manga in a long time.



Edward is a league away from the likes of Naruto, Luffy and Ichigo. He's way more nuanced.


----------



## Litho (May 11, 2010)

ARUFONSEE!

So ye, another month, another epic FMA chapter. 'cept next month is the last time... Oh well it was great!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 11, 2010)

but is greed gonna die with the death of his father(or "the man who resemble the FMA without the automail" )? 

this chapter was epic, imo it was even better than the last chapter of SAO; can't wait for the 108!


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2010)

That was the single most epic chapter of any manga I have ever read.... Except the next chapter...

I loved how everyone was rooting for Ed and I wonder what will happen to Greed now that the truth of what he wants is out.


----------



## Vanity (May 11, 2010)

Bubi said:


> but is greed gonna die with the death of his father(or "the man who resemble the FMA without the automail" )?
> 
> this chapter was epic, imo it was even better than the last chapter of SAO; can't wait for the 108!



I wonder the same thing. I wonder if they can still live if Father dies. The homunculi.

I wonder if the Greed part would die and Ling would be left?


----------



## Litho (May 11, 2010)

And let's not forget baby-selim!


----------



## seastone (May 11, 2010)

I wonder what will become of Pride. If anything I wonder if Edward could have unintentionally killed him. 

Father needs a shell to live in and if it breaks, he dies. Pride's shell is broken. 

Even if he can survive in that infant form ,he can hardly do anything in it let alone apologize. 



?Sharingan Squid? said:


> would it be incorrect to expect Greed to die by giving?
> As in giving Ed the means to get Al back, i suppose.
> 
> Of course, being the only homunculus capable of reforming, it might not happen...



IMO Ling when he takes control will give up Greed to save Al. 

Hohenheim's stone is almost out of power given that he cannot regenerate nor move. I doubt it can be used for revival.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 11, 2010)

They should be able to live even without Father due to the fact they house their own PS.


----------



## Vanity (May 11, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> And let's not forget baby-selim!



I wonder if he's going to be adopted by someone and have a more normal life or something. :S I don't really know if that's possible though.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 11, 2010)

SuperNovaLogia said:


> I love ed's new arm.



That it is not a new arm; it is his original arm, restored.

As for the chapter itself, I found it to be an incredible chapter. So much occurred, but it did not at all feel rushed or cramped into the space that it had.

I liked how Mustang was able to perform alchemy without a transmutation circle, thereby proving that he had indeed gained something from Gate of Truth, and it was also interesting to hear Olivia being referred to as "your excellency." I wonder if she shall become the new _Führer_ of Amestris; that would be an interesting occurrence, and I believe that she certainly has the temperament for the job.

My main focus in this chapter was on Ed and Al. I was very displeased to see Al sacrifice himself for Ed, because I am worried that he may be permanently removed from the story now, but I do hope that Ed can bring him back in the final chapter. I wish that Al had regained his body when he had the chance, so that the audience would not need to potentially wait until the final chapter for him to regain it, but as long as he regains it at all, I will be pleased.

What does everyone here think that Ed will sacrifice to restore Al again? I would like to see Hohenheim use the souls within himself, as he wishes to join Trisha in death, but would that be too easy a solution for the heroes in a series whose main theme is "equivalent exchange?" I certainly hope not, for I want both Ed and Al to have a happy ending, even if such an ending is too predictable.

Has anyone else here noticed that Al sacrificing himself to restore Ed's arm mirrors him doing the same at the end of the first anime series? I thought that that was an interesting touch by Arakawa.

Wow, _Fullmetal Alchemist_ is nearly finished, but not yet. I shall reserve any final observations of the series until the final chapter is released and then it is _actually_ finished.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 11, 2010)

colalight said:


> me too  or people are going to pay and edwin and almei too kiss too



I second this. I want kisses all around. Plus my boys to have an happily ending.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 11, 2010)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> Anyway, seeing as how most of the homunculi's death has a lot of irony in them (Envy, being envious of humans and having been understood in that, kills himself; Wrath's peaceful ending; Lust's fiery hot ending  etc etc), would it be incorrect to expect Greed to die by giving?
> As in giving Ed the means to get Al back, i suppose.
> 
> Of course, being the only homunculus capable of reforming, it might not happen...



Now that you mention it, the other 3 homunculi also share a similarity in their ironic death/defeat - gluttony is eaten, pride has been reduced to a pitiful form, and sloth has to work the whole time to prevent dying at the hands of the armstrongs- which ends up being too much effort.

I think given Greed's statement at the end and the dire situation Al and Hohenheim are in, it would totally fit if Greed died by giving up his stone.


----------



## fakund1to (May 11, 2010)

Nimander said:


> It's so strange, that for the one homunculus that wasn't "immortal", he was by unarguably the toughest to put down.
> 
> Truthfully, had two named characters not laid down their lives, and had Scar not had that second arm, Wrath would still be wrecking everybody's shit right now.  NO ONE else had the capabilities to take him down, with the exception of perhaps Hohenheim and Mustang.  And while one was blind, both were preoccupied with Father.
> 
> Sooo, carefully constructed plot FTW.



If you think about it, full health Wrath is almost as hard to kill as father, I mean really it literally takes half a dozen of super skilled fighters (Envy, Edward, Al, the old man ninja, the briggs dude) and countless soldiers with freaking tanks and weapons just to make a critical hit. I mean just think about it, how of a monster you have to be to do that and not having father's power. It's sad we will never get to see him young, he probably wiped out an entire country trying to become a fhurer.


----------



## butcher50 (May 11, 2010)

Nimander said:


> It's so strange, that for the one homunculus that wasn't "immortal", he was by unarguably the toughest to put down.



a lifetime of extreme fighting skills training/conditioning in the military, increased physical attributes of an Homunculus (minus regen) and utter professionalism to his assigned objectives list.

other Homunculi were relying way too much on their super-power pony which was exploited against them.

Bradley? no matter what tactic or counter was used against him, he always switched to a new arsenal and EFFECTIVELY used it.

a true Super-Soldier.


----------



## The Imp (May 11, 2010)

A great chapter. It had it's cheesy moments but I didn't really mind it. 

I think it would be more effective if Al doesn't come back so his last minute heroics means a lot more to the readers.


----------



## MunchKing (May 11, 2010)

Chapter for me

Oh shit Hohenheim 

...

Goodness gracious, great balls of fire 

...

No Al don't 

...

Kick his ass Ed. 

So, does anyone have an idea to what Fathers last minute power play might be?


----------



## Vanity (May 11, 2010)

The Al part was really depressing honestly. At first I thought he was actually giving up his life and we'd NEVER see him again....which was kind of shocking and depressing. But it seems like they're still a way for him to eventually come back.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 11, 2010)

^ Same here..
I just hope Arakawa will gives us a Happy Ed and Al ending!



colalight said:


> me too  or people are going to pay and edwin and almei too kiss too



Me too!! ;A;
At least a confession between Ed and Winry.. Since it's been buling up from the every begning! But maybe I'm asking to much for a shonen manga.

After this chapter, I'm 100 % pro AlxMei..


----------



## geminis (May 11, 2010)

Holy shit Ed is wrecking father something fuckin' fierce boyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 11, 2010)

> think it would be more effective if Al doesn't come back so his last minute heroics means a lot more to the readers



I have mixed feelings here. On one hand the guy has been living as a suit of armor who can't eat or sleep just to name a few things that must make life harder to live plus he sacrficied himself for his brother and I really want him to have a happy ending because he and his brother have earned it. On the other hand what you said.


----------



## geminis (May 11, 2010)

What would happen to Lao if greed actually decides to sacrifice himself to bring back AL?


----------



## bubble_lord (May 11, 2010)

Ed getting his arm back, Father starting to lose and having all the characters fighting getting some time with him. What a great chapter.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 11, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> After this chapter, I'm 100 % pro AlxMei..


You should have been before! pek

/jkjk. That was just me.

Watching Bradley lie there actually made me feel for him - though a "villain", he is definitely a favorite character of mine. His strengths, weaknesses, knowledge, and plans all seemed solid but complex - the author created him so well.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2010)

So Ed was able to do this much damage to Father due to the element of surprise, Father's state of mind and deactivation of Father's nationwide alchemy circle which finally unleashed his full alchemy potential.

But if Homunculus calms down, he still might be able to do something. He might not be able to contain God anymore, but he's still not down and out yet, right? I'd expect one final attack from him.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2010)

wonder how al is coming back maybe ed's and al's father will sacrifice himself to save al now after father is killed by all. hope there is a happy ending at the end and ed will not sacrifice himself to bring back al.


----------



## fakund1to (May 11, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> So Ed was able to do this much damage to Father due to the element of surprise, Father's state of mind and deactivation of Father's nationwide alchemy circle which finally unleashed his full alchemy potential.
> 
> But if Homunculus calms down, he still might be able to do something. He might not be able to contain God anymore, but he's still not down and out yet, right? I'd expect one final attack from him.



Kinda predictable but I'd say he will do a last desperate attack and try to take ed with him, everyone will think Ed is dead and suddenly appears from the ashes.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

The better question is what the hell will happen when his god is let loose .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 11, 2010)

I thought God was already loose. Hence appearing there with Al.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2010)

Oh my god excellent chapter.



BlinkyEC said:


> The better question is what the hell will happen when his god is let loose .



He's already loose isn't he? otherwise why would he be with Al on the other side.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh my god excellent chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> He's already loose isn't he? otherwise why would he be with Al on the other side.



oh.. yeah . For some reason I thought that guy wasn't god .


----------



## Pintsize (May 11, 2010)

Is anyone else getting increasingly disappointed by how this is ending?

I mean, I know Father has to die at some point, but my god, he's just -standing- there. The thing that spawned all seven other homunculi, excellent, clever fighters in their own rights, is just standing there, taking hit after hit? No wonder he's losing.


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Is anyone else getting increasingly disappointed by how this is ending?
> 
> I mean, I know Father has to die at some point, but my god, he's just -standing- there. The thing that spawned all seven other homunculi, excellent, clever fighters in their own rights, is just standing there, taking hit after hit? No wonder he's losing.



What else would he do? Fight back? The only way he knows how to fight back is by his alchemic power. Also, he was in such a state of mind that left him vulnerable. He thought he was "God" and therefore was untouchable which is obviously proved wrong. But, its not over yet. He's not just gonna stand there for a 150 pages in the end.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 11, 2010)

I'm satisfied with the defeat of Father. A villain has to be defeated somehow, and his is being done in a manner that just doesn't feel lame.

I haven't really seen any "mainstream" Shonen style mangas end besides 666 Satan and Yu Yu Hakusho which both blew their finale (with HxH going down that path as well). FMA has handled it pretty excellently. Next chapter may be the last, especially with the last 3 chapters being 66 pages a piece.


----------



## Kira-chan (May 11, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Is anyone else getting increasingly disappointed by how this is ending?
> 
> I mean, I know Father has to die at some point, but my god, he's just -standing- there. The thing that spawned all seven other homunculi, excellent, clever fighters in their own rights, is just standing there, taking hit after hit? No wonder he's losing.


Just standing there is pretty much how Father fights, he doesn't need to move to obliterate people.  The problem is that it's getting increasingly difficult for him to attack, defend and keep the Truth in check at the same time with more and more coming at him and his power supply already greatly weakened.  Even so, he did pull off a clever attack at the end of the last chapter that nearly took everyone out.


----------



## Enigma (May 11, 2010)

Dope chapter. Father is actually losing in a reasonable way for me. Kubo should learn from this and deal with Aizen in a similar way.

I was a bit disappointed by the blast though. It seemed so powerful, but it didn't cause much damage to the characters except Hoenheim.

FMA might end next chapter though.


----------



## Bleach (May 11, 2010)

Enigma said:


> Dope chapter. Father is actually losing in a reasonable way for me. Kubo should learn from this and deal with Aizen in a similar way.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed by the blast though. It seemed so powerful, but it didn't cause much damage to the characters except Hoenheim.
> 
> FMA might end next chapter though.



Lol how many times do people have to say. Next chapter is confirmed last chapter >.<


----------



## Enigma (May 11, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Lol how many times do people have to say. Next chapter is confirmed last chapter >.<



My bad.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Lol how many times do people have to say. Next chapter is confirmed last chapter >.<



Sure the next one is the last?  I thought there was another after this one? 

If next month's is the last one, I hope its a long chapter.   So we can get proper closure, and perhaps a typical time-jump ending in seeing how everything is in the future?


----------



## Bleach (May 12, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Sure the next one is the last?  I thought there was another after this one?
> 
> If next month's is the last one, I hope its a long chapter.   So we can get proper closure, and perhaps a typical time-jump ending in seeing how everything is in the future?



Yea its been confirmed by the authors manager


----------



## Up against the wall (May 12, 2010)

i wanted al to get more cool fights
i guess he's just gonna stay in there until he's rescued


----------



## Enigma (May 12, 2010)

I thought Mustang was gonna be useless, but I guess not.


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Enigma said:


> I thought Mustang was gonna be useless, but I guess not.



I figured that he'd eventually get help from Hawkeye. She's really always been his eyes so to speak.


----------



## Nimander (May 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> The better question is what the hell will happen when his god is let loose .



In b4 Ed manages to find a way to divide "God" among everyone living.



Pintsize said:


> Is anyone else getting increasingly disappointed by how this is ending?
> 
> I mean, I know Father has to die at some point, but my god, he's just -standing- there. The thing that spawned all seven other homunculi, excellent, clever fighters in their own rights, is just standing there, taking hit after hit? No wonder he's losing.



He's too overwhelmed to attack.  He doesn't move much in his fighting style to begin with, but now that's even more difficult with the power threatening to explode from his body at any second, Ed constantly on the offensive and being unable to use anymore of his Phil. Stone to defend at the risk of destroying himself.  

In the end, the teamwork just _wore him down_.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2010)

Anyone else think that when Father dies that Sun inside him will explode leading to someone doing a heroic sacrifice to contain the blast.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2010)

It's almost sad to think that the next chapter is the last.


----------



## blue berry (May 12, 2010)

reading 2nd to last chapter
brb bawling eyes out


----------



## Feuer (May 12, 2010)

Prediction:

To bring back Alphonse and Edwards bodies Hohenheim uses the last of his powers, making him die himself.

Also:

Either Father still has an ace up his sleeve or God is the very final villain.


----------



## James (May 12, 2010)

I was just watching Episode 26 of Brotherhood again, where Ed saw Al's body inside the gate and told him that he'd definitely come back for him some day.

It will be awesome if however Ed gets Al's body back, he forces open the doors again and is like "I told you I'd be back!"


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It's almost sad to think that the next chapter is the last.



Yeah but hopefully it means that we'll finally find out if any pairings end up becoming canon and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Blinky (May 12, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah but hopefully it means that we'll finally find out if any pairings end up becoming canon and a bunch of other stuff.



It's a shounen so no  

And pairings being the most important thing


----------



## Arya Stark (May 12, 2010)

Oh gosh,what a chappy 

It can't be finished 

I hope we can see some awesome twist (like their bodies are back) for final


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> It's a shounen so no
> 
> And pairings being the most important thing



Well I don't personally care much about pairings really but I mean, wouldn't you think she's going to make some happen at the end? Like Ed x Winry? It would be kind of weird honestly if that was just sort of left a bit open-ended still.


----------



## Satori katsu (May 12, 2010)

It's a woman writing this manga so I'm sure at least Ed and Winry will hook up by the end of the manga. But pretty needless to say the end to this has been really epic. The resolution of all the characters stories has been perfect. Next chapter it will all come full circle I think. Greed's confession was pretty sappy but Greed has always had a soft center, that's nothing new. Also I hope there's an awesome twist at the end. Al's sacrifice was really honorable and I almost lost it.


----------



## Momoka (May 12, 2010)

Well even if it's not a woman writing it, there's still plenty of pairings in shonen manga. Please remember that. 

Alphonse will come back, and Ed will restore things again!!!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 12, 2010)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> You should have been before! pek



Haha I know! pek
It's super cute and I think they are gonna fit perfect together!



Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Well I don't personally care much about pairings really but I mean, wouldn't you think she's going to make some happen at the end? Like Ed x Winry? It would be kind of weird honestly if that was just sort of left a bit open-ended still.


Second that. There's been too many hints through the manga. So it chould be wierd if she just left it open.
And we also have to have the "tears of joy" and "Apple pie" promises next chapter!


----------



## Danchou (May 12, 2010)

Bleach said:


> What else would he do? Fight back? The only way he knows how to fight back is by his alchemic power. Also, he was in such a state of mind that left him vulnerable. He thought he was "God" and therefore was untouchable which is obviously proved wrong. But, its not over yet. He's not just gonna stand there for a 150 pages in the end.


Yeah, I've been disappointed big time with how the villains are handled lately. The Homunculi who used to be awesome are getting the stereotypical sobstory before they're going down (Greeds 'I just wanted friends' made me facepalm) and now even Hohenheim is made to look like a dunce. This sort of stereotypical writing is one of FMA's weak points.

Bradley's demise was well done though.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 12, 2010)

The author is female so I'm sure there will be at least one pairing.

Anyways final chapter is near we are gonna see.


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Danchou said:


> Yeah, I've been disappointed big time with how the villains are handled lately. The Homunculi who used to be awesome are getting the stereotypical sobstory before they're going down (Greeds 'I just wanted friends' made me facepalm) and now even Hohenheim is made to look like a dunce. This sort of stereotypical writing is one of FMA's weak points.
> 
> Bradley's demise was well done though.



I'm guessing that you consider Envy's end to be a sob story. :/ It suited him though. It made sense for Envy to feel that way.


----------



## Sannom (May 12, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> It's a shounen so no



Have you seen a lot of Sh?nen with two established couples, two _developped_ romances plus two others that are at the teasing stage, and with near-to-none rivalry in the story despite it? I don't think so. Bear with it : it mays be a sh?nen, but romance is important in it. It goes way beyond the constant teasing and shallowness of Naruto and Bleach. Arakawa purposefully used it in her story, just like Oda decided to completely drop it out of One Piece.



Danchou said:


> Yeah, I've been disappointed big time with how the villains are handled lately. The Homunculi who used to be awesome are getting the stereotypical sobstory before they're going down (Greeds 'I just wanted friends' made me facepalm) and now even Hohenheim is made to look like a dunce. This sort of stereotypical writing is one of FMA's weak points.
> 
> Bradley's demise was well done though.



For me, the contrast between Bradley and the other Homonculus is genius. The Homonculus were "born" and never grew up. They were frustrated, angry, envious. Wrath is the only one who really lived a good life thanks to his interaction with humans, and so went without any regret.



FirstMoon said:


> The author is female so I'm sure there will be at least one pairing.



What's that? You think all women love romance and that's an universal law? Man, how wrong you are!


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 12, 2010)

Sannom said:


> What's that? You think all women love romance and that's an universal law? Man, how wrong you are!



True. 
But I have to say that Arakawa is one of the few, that made the parrings and romance work well in a shonen.
I also love that FMA don't have triangle dramas, I hate that shit.


----------



## αshɘs (May 12, 2010)

Pairing talk.


(I don't have anything against them if indeed some get canon btw.)


----------



## Fourangers (May 12, 2010)

Sannom said:


> What's that? You think all women love romance and that's an universal law? Man, how wrong you are!



Agreed. Don't like the feeling of stereotyping women = romance. And I'm a woman myself. Arakawa is capable to develop well the relationships. It's very obvious that Ed and Winry, as well as Roy and Riza love each other, so for me there's no need to give physical proof (like kiss or anything else) since their emotions are well constructed.

Actually, imo, if putting Roy and Riza kissing, it'll partially destroy all their well-built relationship. Both are way past over need of physical contact, they already have trust, love, companionship, comradeship, contentment, soulmate feelings, why there's any need of something like that?


Neeways.

'm here to fangirl for Alphonse. pek Though not my favorite character, I really envy and was incredibly touched by his ultimate sacrifice. I rarely get emotional over some piece of paper; whoops, piece of pictures over the internet...? But I was holding my tears while I was reading that part. Just so freaking awesome. I could barely catch my breath, I thought it was very touching that he was capable to sacrifice his life (since he knew that it was ending) to return a debt and gift a dream for his brother.

Although there are pieces of clichés moments lately on the chapters that made me frown a little, in the end I still think that Arakawa has to give some cliché examples for us to learn. It is a shounen in deep end. As much as the villains are so well-developed, unlike Seinen, there's still a strong line that divides them from protagonists, so we can clearly cheer for the protagonists.

I dearly hope that Scar won't be killed by the soldiers. Though I was surprised by the lack of reaction coming from Olivier. Or perhaps she already knew that Scar was helping since the start of the plan...?

I'd rather not participate in the theories section, since I prefer sitting back and wait for the next chapter so I can once again be overwhelmed by the awesomeness. 


EDIT: ASHESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> True.
> But I have to say that Arakawa is one of the few, that made the parrings and romance work well in a shonen.
> I also love that FMA don't have triangle dramas, I hate that shit.



I hate triangle dramas in series too. I mean I'm not a hardcore pairing fan...never have been....but triangle dramas always create such massive rifts in fandoms, making fans fight with each other. I don't like it. You see that a lot in the Naruto fandom between people who support a certain pairing and other people who support a different one that conflicts with it.

And the romance in FMA has always felt rather realistic. Not just like some random crush or something. It has meaning and emotion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 12, 2010)

^^Indeed. Winry and Edward is a good example of how to make a pairing.


----------



## Jeefus (May 12, 2010)

FMA question

Spoiler for those who are only watching the anime or just at the beginnings of the manga without knowing much about what happens

*Spoiler*: __ 




After the anime ends with edward being sent to that other deminsion, what chapter in the manga picks up after that?


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 12, 2010)

Jeefus said:


> FMA question
> 
> Spoiler for those who are only watching the anime or just at the beginnings of the manga without knowing much about what happens
> 
> ...



Lol. I'm sorry to say this. The frist anime is almust 90 % filler. The manga and the frist anime is almust two differences history. Ed ever goes to some other deminsion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 12, 2010)

The Gluttony one or the original anime? the latter is non-canon to the manga. Not sure about the former, don't remember the number.

EDIT First anime is not filler it was not meant to follow the manga they diverged after the Greed arc.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Arakawa-sensei had quite a lot to do with the first anime aswell.


----------



## Jeefus (May 12, 2010)

So after the greed arch it changes?? or was the first portion never in the manga to begin with?? I think I may start from the beginning, which doesn't bother me


----------



## geG (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, you should definitely start the manga from the beginning. Even though the story doesn't fully deviate until after Greed, there are still a bunch of plot-relevant differences before then.


----------



## Vanity (May 12, 2010)

Geg said:


> Yeah, you should definitely start the manga from the beginning. Even though the story doesn't fully deviate until after Greed, there are still a bunch of plot-relevant differences before then.



Not to mention it's just worth it to read everything if you love FMA a lot.


----------



## Jeefus (May 12, 2010)

Kk...thanks everyone


----------



## Erendhyl (May 12, 2010)

Hearing that this manga ends next month is saddening. At the moment, I'm not sure whether I'm dreading the fact that it will end or looking forward to seeing a great conclusion. This last chapter was wonderful, especially Al's sacrifice. It was beautiful that he was willing make a decision like that.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2010)

Al has always been incredibly brave, but this tops the charts. I get the feeling Hohenheim is going to sacrifice himself to bring Al (and possibly everyone's missing body parts as well) back, since the Little One will be dead and he can finally rejoin his wife that way. When that happens I hope that Al hooks up with May, it's only fair  There should be some short epilogue pages to show everyone's cemented relationships, I hope, and maybe Izumi with a child.


----------



## Momoka (May 12, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> Hearing that this manga ends next month is saddening. At the moment, I'm not sure whether I'm dreading the fact that it will end or looking forward to seeing a great conclusion. This last chapter was wonderful, especially Al's sacrifice. It was beautiful that he was willing make a decision like that.



Me too, but I hope it's worth something


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 12, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Al has always been incredibly brave, but this tops the charts. I get the feeling Hohenheim is going to sacrifice himself to bring Al (and possibly everyone's missing body parts as well) back, since the Little One will be dead and he can finally rejoin his wife that way. When that happens I hope that Al hooks up with May, it's only fair  There should be some short epilogue pages to show everyone's cemented relationships, I hope, and *maybe Izumi with a child.*



Awwww, same here. Izumi and Sig really deserve a child.. 
I also hope for a "10 years" later pages C:


----------



## bobby8685 (May 12, 2010)

I don't usually post here because there really is nothing more for me to say about this manga other than it one of the most entertaining things I've read.  But this chapter was very good as most are and I have so much respect for the people fighting.

I hope to see a Disney like happy ending for everyone involved.  Because after this long painful ride, they deserve it.  Especially the brothers.  One thing I don't totally mesh with is what Greed was really looking for.  Unless I am to believe it was the same greed as before who cared about his comrades.

Without the last chapter released, I'm personally giving this a story a perfect score.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 12, 2010)

Whatever happens, i don't think Ed's getting his leg back.
Actually, for some reason i don't think his right arm will last either...


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 12, 2010)

I think Ed gonna keep his arm, but he won't get his leg back.
It's either Hoho-papa,Greed or Lanfan's philosopher stone that's gonna save Al.


----------



## Momoka (May 12, 2010)

His right arm looked really feeble compared to his lefty...
Ed's really been on that milk


----------



## Erendhyl (May 12, 2010)

I'd probably see Hohenheim getting Al back, since he seems to be the most prepared character to die. He's already lived much longer than the average human, and Trisha is dead too. 

I'm not sure about whether Ed will keep his real arm or not. After so long with his automail, I almost wonder if he'll find a non-transmutable limb annoying.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

Erendhyl said:


> I'd probably see Hohenheim getting Al back, since he seems to be the most prepared character to die. He's already lived much longer than the average human, and Trisha is dead too.
> 
> I'm not sure about whether Ed will keep his real arm or not. After so long with his automail, I almost wonder if he'll find a non-transmutable limb annoying.



I agree with this, unlike the others, Hoenhiem really doesn't anything to lose by sacrificing his life to bring back Al. He'll be mourned by his kids, but they'd already moved past him a long time ago (Or at least Ed had)


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2010)

wonder if ed will now be able to grow as he said the reason he was short was cause he gave some of his energy to als real body.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> wonder if ed will now be able to grow as he said the reason he was short was cause he gave some of his energy to als real body.



He's already actually grown a little bit, because it was shown before the coup started that he's now taller than Winry is.


----------



## PhantomX (May 12, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> His right arm looked really feeble compared to his lefty...
> Ed's really been on that milk



He's been fighting pretty much continuously for whoever knows how long this has been. Pretty surefire way to build muscle, lol.


----------



## Felix (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, he got progressively taller since the beginning


----------



## Garfield (May 13, 2010)

Is it just me or was the last chapter just amazingly annoying 

It just doesn't sound cool to be all bullish when your opponent isn't even fighting back especially since he made a mincemeat of you when he was actually doing something.


----------



## fakund1to (May 13, 2010)

adee said:


> Is it just me or was the last chapter just amazingly annoying
> 
> It just doesn't sound cool to be all bullish when your opponent isn't even fighting back especially since he made a mincemeat of you when he was actually doing something.



That was the strategy, to attack him non stop, all father could do was use his alchemy to defend from the attacks, and attacking would probably use up more stone than defending and waiting for a chance... And he was acting like a god, who doesn't have to move to bring them down, if you didn't get that, i don't even..


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 13, 2010)

Probably been said before (but I ain't reading every goddamn post - way too many), but I've a distinct suspicion that Hoenheim will use his Philosophers Stone to bring back Al and Ed's leg, thus ending his immortality by depleting his powers and using his own life as a sacrifice for the Equivalent Exchange.
He doesn't have to obey the rule, having a PS and all, but, he wants to die, so this way everyone wins in some way.


----------



## James (May 13, 2010)

adee said:


> Is it just me or was the last chapter just amazingly annoying
> 
> It just doesn't sound cool to be all bullish when your opponent isn't even fighting back especially since he made a mincemeat of you when he was actually doing something.




It's definitely just you.


----------



## Whimsy (May 13, 2010)

adee said:


> Is it just me or was the last chapter just amazingly annoying
> 
> It just doesn't sound cool to be all bullish when your opponent isn't even fighting back especially since he made a mincemeat of you when he was actually doing something.



I mean, the guy was a monster, and the guy who fucked everyone over for like the entire manga. I think he probably deserved a bit of a tongue lashing.


----------



## Blinky (May 13, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> I mean, the guy was a monster, and the guy who fucked everyone over for like the entire manga. I think he probably deserved a bit of a tongue lashing.



This .  

Fuck him . He should know what a piece of shit he is .


----------



## seastone (May 13, 2010)

I thought the tongue lashing was lame. "You are not in same league as us", that is about as good as "humans are just good for food".



Gaelek_13 said:


> Probably been said before (but I ain't reading every goddamn post - way too many), but I've a distinct suspicion that Hoenheim will use his Philosophers Stone to bring back Al and Ed's leg, thus ending his immortality by depleting his powers and using his own life as a sacrifice for the Equivalent Exchange.
> He doesn't have to obey the rule, having a PS and all, but, he wants to die, so this way everyone wins in some way.



Hohenheim doesn't even have the energy to regenerate or stand up. His stone must be almost completely depleted. I have my doubt it can be used for sacrifice.

He is probably going to die on his own soon enough like he wanted.


----------



## Pintsize (May 13, 2010)

adee said:


> Is it just me or was the last chapter just amazingly annoying
> 
> It just doesn't sound cool to be all bullish when your opponent isn't even fighting back especially since he made a mincemeat of you when he was actually doing something.



Not just you.

*prepares for bashing* :ho


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 13, 2010)

Father had the Holier than Thou attitude and he was a genocidal monster, he got what was coming. Edward does'nt have to allow him to do anything, fights are'nt fair and after all Ed has gone through he does'nt have to give Father a chance.


----------



## Pintsize (May 13, 2010)

I think you're entirely missing the point.

People shouldn't be able to directly confront Father, he's friggin god incarnate. Not only are they directly confronting him, they're slaughtering him, which makes no sense. 

You don't think every villain has it coming? That's kind of the point, you know.


----------



## Blinky (May 13, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> I think you're entirely missing the point.
> 
> People shouldn't be able to directly confront Father, *he's friggin god incarnate. *Not only are they directly confronting him, they're slaughtering him, which makes no sense.
> 
> You don't think every villain has it coming? That's kind of the point, you know.



Actually he's a god eater


----------



## Pintsize (May 13, 2010)

I dunno bout you, but last time I checked, being able to eat something and gain all its abilities puts you higher on the food chain


----------



## Blinky (May 13, 2010)

Well he wasn't able to keep it down


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2010)

Lol, Edward has EVERY RIGHT to talk shit to Father. It's not like Father randomly became incapacitated, they had to fight nonstop against someone immensely more powerful to weaken him to that point... and that guy tried to kill everyone the held dear. If I was in his place I wouldn't even have talked shit, would've just beaten him unconscious if not outright killed him.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 13, 2010)

Regardless of Father's power he's still fighting a losing battle and having his ass handed to him by Ed precisely because he's _struggling _every second to hold God in check. He took too long to deal with his enemies, he blew some power on a pointless display with Hoenheim, he's failed three now to regain more souls and God is literally ripping out of him one piece at a time....

Ed whaling on a guy who's doing everything in his power to keep God under wraps doesn't detract from Fathers strength. All it really means is that Father bit off more than he could chew.


----------



## Pintsize (May 13, 2010)

If he did bite off more than he could chew, it also detracts from father's strength. I mean, what, it's only been a few hours, and his plan of _a few thousand years_ is already down the shitter?

I mean, jeebus, talk about a waste of a villain.


----------



## Blinky (May 13, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> If he did bite off more than he could chew, it also detracts from father's strength. I mean, what, it's only been a few hours, and his plan of _a few thousand years_ is already down the shitter?
> 
> I mean, jeebus, talk about a waste of a villain.



You mean it was cancelled out by Hoenheim who was ALSO planning for just as long


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 13, 2010)

Damn. I loved Ed's shit talk at the end.


----------



## Sannom (May 13, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> If he did bite off more than he could chew, it also detracts from father's strength. I mean, what, it's only been a few hours, and his plan of _a few thousand years_ is already down the shitter?
> 
> I mean, jeebus, talk about a waste of a villain.



The thing is that Father has only been introduced as a credible threat since a dozen or so chapters. He never did anything before that, Wrath was the one who lead the whole thing to completion.
And you can't predict and plan something for centuries. Not every writter is as bad as Tite Kubo and tries to make us think that a villain could predict everything on multiple decades (that's how you know that Aizen is a Villain Sue). In fact, when you think about it, Father's demise came from one of those variables that are simply impossible to predict : Scar. That guy nearly destroyed their most precious resources, and indirectly triggered the events that would ultimately lead to Father's destruction. Just one little pebble into his machinery, and everything crashed. Given how complex Father's plans were, it's nothing surprising.
Father couldn't do everything at the same time, keep God in himself, shielding and attacking. Since the attacks never slowed down, he never had a chance for a serious counter-attack.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (May 13, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> I think you're entirely missing the point.
> 
> People shouldn't be able to directly confront Father, he's friggin god incarnate. Not only are they directly confronting him, they're slaughtering him, which makes no sense.
> 
> You don't think every villain has it coming? That's kind of the point, you know.


Why shouldn't they be able to confront him if they are not average themselves? Though the series focuses on alchemists, they are protecting the thousands of regular people. If anyone should be able to confront him, it would be the group that is right now.

Ilu pint. <3


----------



## PhantomX (May 13, 2010)

I think everyone is forgetting that Hohenheim had been setting up a countermeasure against Father's plan for years upon years now using his own philosopher's stone... except Blinky, as his post indicates.

They pre-empted him and he didn't expect it since Hohenheim had made himself so scarce and he was focused on his own plans and pulling the strings from behind the curtain. It's not like he's a pushover anyway, he was wiping the floor with them even before he submitted "God" to his will, but now he's massively outnumbered AND trying to keep the thing under check, so I think this is one of those pride before the fall instances.


----------



## Pintsize (May 14, 2010)

Even if Hoenheim was planning for just as long, Father's resources completely outclass Hoenheim's. Bah, I don't think anything will make me satisfied that Father will die less than ten chapters after his power up, lol. 

Not even 'because they are heroes', miss pac <3


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2010)

Power-up ? It made him much more disadvantaged .


----------



## blueblip (May 14, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Even if Hoenheim was planning for just as long, Father's resources completely outclass Hoenheim's. Bah, I don't think anything will make me satisfied that Father will die less than ten chapters after his power up, lol.
> 
> Not even 'because they are heroes', miss pac <3


Well, let's be fair. How the hell could Father ever know how difficult it would be to contain "God" inside his body, unless he had already done it before? If you look at it like that, it actually isn't bad writing. This was the part of Father's plan that was a real gamble. The machinations leading up to the "God" eating bit was completely under his control, and he did succeed with ridiculous ease despite so much opposition. But everything after that, well, there was no way even Father could predict what would happen.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Well, let's be fair. How the hell could Father ever know how difficult it would be to contain "God" inside his body, unless he had already done it before? If you look at it like that, it actually isn't bad writing. This was the part of Father's plan that was a real gamble. The machinations leading up to the "God" eating bit was completely under his control, and he did succeed with ridiculous ease despite so much opposition. But everything after that, well, there was no way even Father could predict what would happen.



Exactly . He wasn't omnipotent or something .


----------



## Sannom (May 14, 2010)

Pintsize said:


> Even if Hoenheim was planning for just as long, Father's resources completely outclass Hoenheim's. Bah, I don't think anything will make me satisfied that Father will die less than ten chapters after his power up, lol.
> 
> Not even 'because they are heroes', miss pac <3



It was a power-up only up to the point where Hohenheim sucked all the souls he had gathered out of him. After that, he just had the energy from Xerxes's souls, plus the power of God. But he has to focus so much on keeping God inside him that his defensive and offensive capabilities are greatly reduced. Add to this that his enemies went from a little group of six people to an entire army (plus Mustang) attacking him non stop from all angles, and his defeat just makes sense. The beatdown at the end is just there to show him that his pride and arrogance just undid him. Violently.


----------



## roseofversailles (May 14, 2010)

Hmmm, troops being told to shoot the one who 'looks like the fullmetal alchemist - _WITHOUT AUTOMAIL_'...now Ed has has his flesh arm back, maybe he'll be accidentally shot? (the would be too funny and ironic)


----------



## Sannom (May 14, 2010)

Nah. For some reason, everyone stopped fighting and attacking Father the moment he started to show he didn't have enough energy to do anything else than contain God. Which is the only part in the chapter that annoys me : it seems that in order for Ed to get his crowning moment and for Al to sacrifice himself, Arakawa suddenly forgot that there were a number of people that could hurt Father pretty badly in his current state. Mustang and the soldiers can't do anything because they have "area of effect" weapons, but Armstrong can send artillery shells toward Father or Zampano can fire some spikes at him, and this with no danger for Ed.


----------



## PhantomX (May 14, 2010)

I thought it was implied that Armstrong wasn't very close to the fight, since he's with all the people sniping/shooting at Father. Zampano could shoot needles, but I don't know how damaging they are and he has a limited amount of them... everyone else already ran out of ammo, so the author could easily expect us to infer that he's out of needles as well... not to mention considering he was about to eat Ed, Ed was the closest person to Father to take care of him.

That said... people should probably stop cheering and go help him, just in case.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 15, 2010)

Sannom said:


> Nah. For some reason, everyone stopped fighting and attacking Father the moment he started to show he didn't have enough energy to do anything else than contain God. Which is the only part in the chapter that annoys me : it seems that in order for Ed to get his crowning moment and for Al to sacrifice himself, Arakawa suddenly forgot that there were a number of people that could hurt Father pretty badly in his current state. Mustang and the soldiers can't do anything because they have "area of effect" weapons, but Armstrong can send artillery shells toward Father or Zampano can fire some spikes at him, and this with no danger for Ed.



I thought that aswell, but Armstrong still took a mother of a beating at the hands of Sloth and there's also the amount of damage he took from Father's attacks. Even he has limits.
As for Zanpano, he has a limited amount of needles aswell.
There are others though, so i still get what you mean. Still, they could be unable to go on fighting because of Father's last attack aswell.


----------



## Blinky (May 15, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> I thought it was implied that Armstrong wasn't very close to the fight, since he's with all the people sniping/shooting at Father. Zampano could shoot needles, but I don't know how damaging they are and he has a limited amount of them... everyone else already ran out of ammo, so the author could easily expect us to infer that he's out of needles as well... not to mention considering he was about to eat Ed, Ed was the closest person to Father to take care of him.
> 
> That said... people should probably stop cheering and go help him, just in case.



Edwards gone into a rage . They would only get in the way .


----------



## James (May 15, 2010)

I think people are misunderstanding what Father "gained" from having "God" within him.

The reason he wanted "God" within him is clearly based on what he said as he was reaching to the Heaven's gate. He refused to be bound by his rules any longer.

I think the God he has within him simply represents basically the laws of physics within the FMA universe, or basically the foundation beneath the knowledge of everything, and the fact he was able to bind them as a physical entity within him, he's currently able to go beyond them easily, hence how he's been able to easily create nuclear fusion and control the weather.

He's disadvantaged now because he's using all his Xerxes souls to keep the God contained within him yeah, BUT he is still technically capable of doing things now that he couldn't when he was just Father, because he still has the level of knowledge contained within him. So he does technically have the power to be more offensive easily than he could as his old self, he just can't take risks just now in using too much of his stone.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2010)

wonder if god will give al back his body and revive him and give ed his leg back because they saved him from father it could be a reward.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2010)

Whoa these past two chapters were......holy damn diddly diddle.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (May 16, 2010)

I've re-read 107 a few times now and hot damn, that's so good.


----------



## SAFFF (May 16, 2010)

Can't believe Greed is the last remaining Humonculi when he was the first to go in the original anime. lol.


----------



## Blinky (May 16, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Can't believe Greed is the last remaining Humonculi when he was the first to go in the original anime. lol.



Yeah that's crazy . God that anime got so crappy when it split from the manga .


----------



## Bender (May 16, 2010)

Father getting his ass fucking destroyed by Elric is epic shit


----------



## Tayuya (May 16, 2010)

Hey, can someone help me out here?

I read the fullmetal alchemist wiki on Wrath, and regarding his death they state this:

"Lan Fan tells him that he has lived a sad life and asks if Wrath truly loved anyone, or if his life was indeed a sad one. Wrath tells her that his wife was chosen by him, and as such, he truly cared for her. When asked if he wanted to say something to her, he says no, adding that she doesn't need to know about him because "that is how it is between a man and his partner."

Why do people think Wrath cared about his wife? I don't understand this. Is there a different translation because wrath never said "between a man and his partner" but instead "between a king and his partner" after referring to her as "it." This makes sense because Wrath's belief on what a king is has always been different from Ling's definition. It would make sense if, for Wrath, if his partner didn't mean anything. That would contrast Ling and Lan Fan's relationship. 

Really, all Wrath ever enjoyed was being able to choose things out of his "outlined" life like his wife and all this nonsense that ruined their plans. "Thanks to you humans, it was a good life, a life worth living." I still don't think of this as meaning "love/caring" in any way, but just that it was more amusing to him.


----------



## Blinky (May 16, 2010)

Nah I think Wrath did indeed love her . The reason why he wouldn't outright say it is because that would be completely out of character . 

But I guess it's up to speculation .


----------



## Erendhyl (May 16, 2010)

The reason I got the sense that he loved her was because he was willing to refer to a powerless human as his partner. His wife wasn't even aware that he and Selim were Homunculi; she wouldn't have been able to provide him anything in the way of "useful" support. The only way she could have given anything to him is emotionally, but despite that, he still found her worthy of mentioning in a way that implied she'd done something truly meaningful for him.


----------



## cbus05 (May 18, 2010)

I know this is a little off-topic, but is there any speculation on if/ when/ what Arakawa will move onto after FMA finishes?


----------



## Blinky (May 18, 2010)

cbus05 said:


> I know this is a little off-topic, but is there any speculation on if/ when/ what Arakawa will move onto after FMA finishes?



She's an artist for another manga that I think is still running .


----------



## Vanity (May 18, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Nah I think Wrath did indeed love her . The reason why he wouldn't outright say it is because that would be completely out of character .
> 
> But I guess it's up to speculation .



I think he did too....but yeah it will always be up for speculation.

When the homunculi die though, they always seem to die with some kind of 'positive' connection/feelings for a human.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 18, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> When the homunculi die though, they always seem to die with some kind of 'positive' connection/feelings for a human.


Gluttony  ?


----------



## Vanity (May 18, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Gluttony  ?



He didn't....but a lot of them did.


----------



## Omolara (May 18, 2010)

The only one with whom Gluttony had a connection was Lust. Not human, but the affection was there. He didn't need to come to an understanding about humans though, since he was the only one who didn't hold them in contempt or view them as possessions like Greed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 19, 2010)

Gluttony was more like a baby the way he sounded and behaved
Wrath might actually like his wife
Pride showed some attachment to his 'mother'
Greed sees everyone as a possesion
Sloth did'nt hate anyone, he just wanted to sleep instead of follow orders
Envy hated them due to his jealousy
Lust was just obedient


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 19, 2010)

Omolara said:


> The only one with whom Gluttony had a connection was Lust. Not human, but the affection was there. He didn't need to come to an understanding about humans though, since he was the only one who *didn't* hold them in contempt or *view them as possessions* like Greed.



I wouldn't go that far. The guy went "Can i eat them? " at almost every chance.

Sloth and Gluttony are very similar and they also differ from the other homunculi in that they were incredibly self-centered. They only followed orders due to fear of Pride, Wrath or Father. They had little to no connection with humans and the only thing they really wanted to do was laze about/eat, which also saves them from being seen as full-blown villains like Pride etc. And their deaths are very much associated with their vices aswell (Then again everyones's defeat is). Gluttony ended up being eaten, Sloth succumbed to his final rest.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 19, 2010)

Gluttony's death made me sad.

The way he cried to Lust to save him with tears in his eyes


----------



## Omolara (May 19, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> I wouldn't go that far. The guy went "Can i eat them? " at almost every chance.
> 
> Sloth and Gluttony are very similar and they also differ from the other homunculi in that they were incredibly self-centered. They only followed orders due to fear of Pride, Wrath or Father. They had little to no connection with humans and the only thing they really wanted to do was laze about/eat, which also saves them from being seen as full-blown villains like Pride etc. And their deaths are very much associated with their vices aswell (Then again everyones's defeat is). Gluttony ended up being eaten, Sloth succumbed to his final rest.



Tranquil Fury put into words my thoughts on Gluttony. Yes, he wanted to eat them, but it didn't appear that he wanted to eat them because they were human. He wanted to eat them because they were there, much like babies want to take things (food, toys, etc.) because they are there. 
His only concern as far as the humans were concerned was whether he was allowed to eat them or not. 

I don't really think his thoughts went beyond "Lust and and everybody says I can't eat this person, but can I eat that person?"

But yeah, like everyone else, he suffered for his sin.


----------



## Hiroshi (May 19, 2010)

I didn't get to post here after the chapter came out, but Hawkeye and Mustang are adorable and will always be my OTP.


----------



## PhantomX (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, they need to hurry up and get together officially.


----------



## Vanity (May 19, 2010)

PhantomX said:


> Yeah, they need to hurry up and get together officially.



Well it will either happen next chapter or it will never happen....unless the author plans to release tidbits of info yet after the chapters finish.


----------



## Sannom (May 19, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> They only followed orders due to fear of Pride, Wrath or Father.



They used fear to have Sloth working, because there is nothing else that could have made him work. But Glutonny followed orders because he was a simpleton and really liked his "family", especially his big sister. Just a little boy doing his best for his family and hoping for a reward along the way, in the form of a good meal.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Glutonny saw the rest of the homunculus as a meal ticket .  

I guess the reason that Glutonny and Lust had no redeeming features is because they are the most primal of the Seven Deadly Sins ... That's what I think anyway .


----------



## Sannom (May 19, 2010)

That's if Glutonny needed a redeeming feature  He was not a sadistic bastard like Envy, not an arrogant prick like Pride, he wasn't interested in possessing things like Greed, he wasn't uninterested to the point of apathy like Sloth and he wasn't hateful like Wrath. He loved his big sister, liked and respected his other siblings. Really, there really isn't anything to redeem, and his death was more sad than anything else.


----------



## Vanity (May 19, 2010)

Sannom said:


> That's if Glutonny needed a redeeming feature  He was not a sadistic bastard like Envy, not an arrogant prick like Pride, he wasn't interested in possessing things like Greed, he wasn't uninterested to the point of apathy like Sloth and he wasn't hateful like Wrath. He loved his big sister, liked and respected his other siblings. Really, there really isn't anything to redeem, and his death was more sad than anything else.



Well he didn't seem that intelligent....so maybe that's why he wasn't a total ass. :S Envy was obviously smarter....


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 19, 2010)

Omolara said:


> Tranquil Fury put into words my thoughts on Gluttony. Yes, he wanted to eat them, but it didn't appear that he wanted to eat them because they were human. He wanted to eat them because they were there, much like babies want to take things (food, toys, etc.) because they are there.
> His only concern as far as the humans were concerned was whether he was allowed to eat them or not.
> 
> I don't really think his thoughts went beyond "Lust and and everybody says I can't eat this person, but can I eat that person?"
> ...


Gluttony pretty much wanted to eat whatever, whenever. So it's true that he didn't want to eat just humans, sometimes chimera and even other homunculi (Greed/Ling). The point is how Greed views people and how Gluttony views people are actually immensely similar (you could throw in Sloth's mindset aswell here, really): little real contempt if any, but humans would be just simple means to get what they wanted (world domination or a...meal  In Sloth's case, it'd be Father letting him take a nap if he was done killing the people needed, i guess ). It's just that Greed's plans are so much more grandiose that you couldn't possibly make the comparison to a baby here 
I love Gluttony as a villain. He's amazingly innocent for a creepy overweight guy who eats people and animals alike. His end was very sad though...


BlinkyEC said:


> Glutonny saw the rest of the homunculus as a meal ticket .
> 
> I guess the reason that Glutonny and Lust had no redeeming features is because they are the most primal of the Seven Deadly Sins ... That's what I think anyway .



And them being the primal sins, notice how they are also the first two to show up in the manga. Well played, Arakawa


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

> And them being the primal sins, notice how they are also the first two to show up in the manga. Well played, Arakawa



That's honestly how I see it . I mean honestly what do all animals want in life ? 

Sex and food .


----------



## Sannom (May 19, 2010)

Animals don't want "sex", they want reproduction, that's different. There is nothing lustful in animal procreation  Well, the bonobo is an exception, but in his case it's for other social purposes, not lust.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Sannom said:


> Animals don't want "sex", they want reproduction, that's different. There is nothing lustful in animal procreation  Well, the bonobo is an exception, but in his case it's for other social purposes, not lust.



Yeah you're right sex and lust have nothing to do with each other .


----------



## Vanity (May 19, 2010)

Yeah....most of the time that us humans have sex we're actually trying to NOT have babies.  It tends to be the opposite for animals.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2010)

Kyasurin Yakuto said:


> Yeah....most of the time that us humans have sex we're actually trying to NOT have babies.  It tends to be the opposite for animals.



It's still a primal urge though  

Okay maybe I'm being a bit pushy .


----------



## ninjaneko (May 19, 2010)

ALPHONSE! 

Ugh, I do hope that the end of this manga isn't the beginning of "Let's adventure to bring back Al! I'll definitely do it!" I would hate that kind of ending honestly.



Hiroshi said:


> I didn't get to post here after the chapter came out, but Hawkeye and Mustang are adorable and will always be my OTP.


I second this.  You know, I do like them as just a commander/retainer thing too... but still. They may as well just get married already


----------



## Erendhyl (May 19, 2010)

ninjaneko said:


> ALPHONSE!
> 
> Ugh, I do hope that the end of this manga isn't the beginning of "Let's adventure to bring back Al! I'll definitely do it!" I would hate that kind of ending honestly.



I actually hadn't considered that yet. I _sincerely_ hope that it won't, and the previous awesome chapters thankfully don't leave me to expect something like that as an ending.

After everything they've gone through recently, Roy and Riza need to get together in the manga itself. There really isn't much more for them to say or do; for me, they just need to acknowledge to each other that they are in fact together.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 19, 2010)

It's pretty much confirmed that it will end the next chapter anyway.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 20, 2010)

I just hope it's not a open ending or a sad ending


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 20, 2010)

I don't think i could be satisfied with a very happy-go-lucky ending. It needs that small bittersweet taste in it to be just perfect.
That said, i'd much rather have Al back


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 20, 2010)

As long Ed and Al is safe in the end. They deserve a happy ending. ;A;


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2010)

I would approve of a bittersweet ending too, but wouldn't be surprised if it gets a happy ending. Al and Ed (and other characters) deserve it actually.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 21, 2010)

I wonder what will happen with Pride.


----------



## Blinky (May 21, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I wonder what will happen with Pride.



Isn't the only reason he's alive is because children dying in a shounen is a nono ?


----------



## James (May 21, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Isn't the only reason he's alive is because children dying in a shounen is a nono ?



Uh no more like Ed killing anyone is against the nature of his character.

I don't have a clue how Ed saved him exactly or what the result will truly be but I'm wondering if somehow Selim is going to go back to Mrs. Bradley and grow up as a normal child and not a Homunculus.


----------



## Phertt (May 21, 2010)

This is my first time posting in this thread. I've followed FMA since the beginning. It's one of the series that I have really grown up with and was one of my first introductions to the world of manga and anime, and now I can't believe that it is practically finished.
I just have to to say that I have enjoyed the ride, and although I have my ideas about how things will turn out, I can't wait to see how Arakawa resolves everything.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 21, 2010)

> I'm wondering if somehow Selim is going to go back to Mrs. Bradley and grow up as a normal child and not a Homunculus



I saw this coming the moment it was revealed he had a soft spot for Mrs. Bradley.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 21, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> As long Ed and Al is safe in the end. They deserve a happy ending. ;A;





αshɘs said:


> I would approve of a bittersweet ending too, but wouldn't be surprised if it gets a happy ending. Al and Ed (and other characters) deserve it actually.


Naturally they deserve it. Though i doubt Ed will get his leg back. And Al of course will have his frail body once he's back. That's how i imagine it would go for them. But Mustang, Izumi and the Chimera? I very much doubt they could actually get back to normal. And it's very likely that Hoho and Greed might still die aswell.


Tranquil Fury said:


> I saw this coming the moment it was revealed he had a soft spot for Mrs. Bradley.



He can't really grow up if he's in that state, y'know...


----------



## Yulwei (May 21, 2010)

Not only will Al's body be frail but it will be minus an arm


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2010)

i had always thought scar was going to die to pay for killing all those alchemist  but it seems know he will survive


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (May 21, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> i had always thought scar was going to die to pay for killing all those alchemist  but it seems know he will survive



Well, most of those guys he killed weren't very nice guys, apparently, so... *shrugs*. Besides, these days he's working for "change" not "revenge", thus, storytelling-wise it would make sense if he survived. Had he still been pursing revenge, then him and Wrath killing each other would've been more or less given, IMO.


----------



## Vanity (May 22, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Isn't the only reason he's alive is because children dying in a shounen is a nono ?



Children have died in FMA before.

Remember the child Envy killed and also remember Nina?

And they were actually children. Pride isn't really a child. That's just the form he takes on to hide himself.



James said:


> I don't have a clue how Ed saved him exactly or what the result will truly be but I'm wondering if somehow Selim is going to go back to Mrs. Bradley and grow up as a normal child and not a Homunculus.



Yeah, I believe I mentioned something like that before earlier. I think that that will happen. Either that or maybe Izumi will have him. I think it's more likely going to be Mrs. Bradley though....it will mean that she hasn't lost everything. I feel bad for her right now and I don't see how else she could have a happy ending.


----------



## Blinky (May 22, 2010)

> remember Nina?



Can't believe I forgot about that ... That was fucked up .


----------



## ~K+ (May 22, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Isn't the only reason he's alive is because children dying in a shounen is a nono ?



Children were eaten alive in Hunter X Hunter, and that runs in Jump.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 22, 2010)

Not all the state alchemists were such bad people. Basque Grand was shown to be a stand-up guy when he shot that incompetent moron of a superior.


Yulwei said:


> Not only will Al's body be frail but it will be minus an arm



How so? The arm Ed just gained was his own.


----------



## RockpiRate (May 22, 2010)

did the new ep. is here already??


----------



## Munak (May 22, 2010)

Hohenheim could die, but not before being acknowledged by his sons. That'll put some sting into my bittersweet ending.


----------



## Blinky (May 22, 2010)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Not all the state alchemists were such bad people. Basque Grand was shown to be a stand-up guy when he shot that incompetent moron of a superior.



Yeah I remember that . He deserved it .


----------



## Major_Glory (May 22, 2010)

So, I just read 107 chapters/volumes of FMA in the last 3 days or so. You mean to tell me that its ending next month?



I really hate being late for a party.



It looked like a blast! I wish I could have been in on the highs and lows with the rest of you through out the years. I'm kinda like the guy who shows up at 11:58pm on New Years Eve I guess.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 22, 2010)

I just watched episode 57 of FMA and i really want to know what happens next. Could someone tell me from what chapter i should start reading?


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 22, 2010)

akkadiaN said:


> I just watched episode 57 of FMA and i really want to know what happens next. Could someone tell me from what chapter i should start reading?



So technically, you can start at chapter 100. I would actually suggest rereading chapter 99 though. The ep was good, but I personally enjoy the pacing of the manga a little more haha.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 22, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> So technically, you can start at chapter 100. I would actually suggest rereading chapter 99 though. The ep was good, but I personally enjoy the pacing of the manga a little more haha.



 Thanks Very Much


----------



## Atlantic Storm (May 23, 2010)

If Greed/Ling dies, I will not be happy


----------



## Litho (May 23, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> If Greed/Ling dies, I will not be happy



That's what people said about :mj ... !
You just killed greed.


----------



## Vanity (May 23, 2010)

The Greed/Ling thing seems complicated. I mean I find it hard to believe that the Greed part of him is going to survive this. Ling might though. I don't really think that he'll die.


----------



## Adagio (May 23, 2010)

Eh, I wouldn't be surprised if their personalities/souls fuse or something as an exchange for Ling to keep his immortality.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 23, 2010)

I doubt Greedling will die.

At least i hope not.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 23, 2010)

Greed seems like he _might _be redeemable in some manner if indeed his truest desire is just to have good friends.


----------



## jux (May 26, 2010)

DASJDOIASULIDHFAURIELRHKEWLRHERIOSDHFUDSFKJEAKR;HERUSERKJENNER FMA

Greed is to awesome to die

Man transcends death


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2010)

Greed Ling = New King of Xing.


IT IS THE ONLY OPTION.


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2010)

The Greed side will die


----------



## Sasori-Puppet#23 (May 26, 2010)

Hello! I was rewatching some old episodes, and I noticed something. When Hoehnheim met Izumi, not even he could restore her missing organs. Do you think it's truly impossible for the sacrifices to regain what they lost? It would be a very sad ending if this was truly the case.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2010)

Actually IIRC he said that her punishment deserved so he didn't want to restore them.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 26, 2010)

Sasori-Puppet#23 said:


> Hello! I was rewatching some old episodes, and I noticed something. When Hoehnheim met Izumi, not even he could restore her missing organs. Do you think it's truly impossible for the sacrifices to regain what they lost? It would be a very sad ending if this was truly the case.



No, otherwise Al's sacrifice would've been in vain and Ed wouldn't have gotten his arm back regardless of what Al did.

Also, Hoenheim said something about it relating to her punishment, not that he _couldn't _fix it.


----------



## Nandireya (May 27, 2010)

If that's true, than only Roy and Hoehnheim deserve to be restored to their former selves because they were the only ones who didn't willingly open the gate.


----------



## Higawa (May 27, 2010)

Roy needs his eyesight back


----------



## Vanity (May 27, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Roy needs his eyesight back



Well if everyone else gets their stuff back then I'm sure Roy will too.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 27, 2010)

Surely Roy would get his eyesight back because it can hardly be Equivalent Exchange if _you're forced in to doing something_, can it?


----------



## Shidoshi (May 27, 2010)

Gaelek_13 said:


> No, otherwise Al's sacrifice would've been in vain and Ed wouldn't have gotten his arm back regardless of what Al did.
> 
> Also, Hoenheim said something about it relating to her punishment, not that he _couldn't _fix it.


Ed's not getting his leg back by himself; it (and Al's body) was used to transmute the thing he and Al thought was their mother.  That thing can't do what Al did to return Ed's leg.

Remember what Al said, it was "equivalent exchange"...and since it was such, it worked both ways.

Like the Truth said, Ed would have to sacrifice something else to regain Al (body and soul) from that side of the Gate...unless he had something (like a Stone) that can "bypass" equivalent exchange.  That said, I'm not sure Izumi's internal organs *can* be restored.


----------



## Aerik (May 28, 2010)

Adagio said:


> Eh, I wouldn't be surprised if their personalities/souls fuse or something as an exchange for Ling to keep his immortality.



or father will become Al's new container, providing a body that looks like Al and has the same blood (so it wont reject him). It wont harm greed since Father's body still lives on. It seems a little out of the blue, but it would be a possibility. 

I however expect that since Father parted with the homonculus they are a seperate entity. If father dies, it doesnt mean that they die aswell even though Father created them


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

2 weeks to go people


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> 2 weeks to go people



I look forward to it but at the same time also fear it because it means it will be the end.

Although I guess the author might still release some random info bits later on about the series still.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

2 weeks ? Get hype .


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 1, 2010)

Given where the anime's at...I wouldn't be at all surprised if they finish pretty much together.

I can't wait to see what happens...but at the same time...I don't want it to end.  

I don't know what I'm going to do without it.  It's the last good, ongoing thing I've got...I'll have nothing to look forward to


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

^Berserk  !!

Or if that's too regular for your tastes, HxH will do nicely.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Last chapter is what, 150 pages long?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Yeah ,there was a rumor I think, but not sure.

^^  You just had to advise the 2 series with the most "consistent" chapter release rates.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Even 150+ pages doesn't seem long enough


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 1, 2010)

150 pages?  That's a collected volume all by itself...


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> ^ Yeah ,there was a rumor I think, but not sure.
> 
> ^^  You just had to advise the 2 series with the most "consistent" chapter release rates.



Look at it this way...you will never have to worry about them finishing


----------



## Yellow (Jun 1, 2010)

^Togashi will finish H x H once he gets completely tired of writing it. Apparently that's what he did with YYH. I was going to read Berserk but then I heard about the hiatuses and that just turned me off. People keep telling me how awesome it is despite the hiatuses but idk if I should believe them. >__<


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

Berserk is indeed awesome.

Starts off slow but it's well worth it.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

Togashi finish H x H ?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

blueblip said:


> Look at it this way...you will never have to worry about them finishing



That's true.



Yellow said:


> ^Togashi will finish H x H once he gets completely tired of writing it. Apparently that's what he did with YYH. I was going to read Berserk but then I heard about the hiatuses and that just turned me off. People keep telling me how awesome it is despite the hiatuses but idk if I should believe them. >__<



Reading the whole stuff up to the actual chapters in a couple of days or week(depends on your time) is an awesome experience.
Due to the rare releases it loses impact though.Mind you, not because of the chapter qualities, but because of the releases, though the peak of the series to me is the first 80-100 chapters. If it only would be bi-weekly again or monthly.


But this FMA thread, not Berserk.


----------



## Yellow (Jun 1, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Togashi finish H x H ?



It might take him 10 more years (20 if he gets lazier) but he'll finish it. You'll see. -----

I'll probably read a few chapters of berserk and if I like it I'll keep reading. 

And since this is an FMA thread what do you guys think will happen to Greeling (or whatever he's called)? I don't want Greed to die but I can't imagine him sharing a body with ling for the rest of their life.


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 1, 2010)

A merge of some kind, perhaps?  They're pretty close to it anyway...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2010)

Hopefully I stay away from spoilers.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

^ Me too.



Yellow said:


> It might take him 10 more years (20 if he gets lazier) but he'll finish it. You'll see. -----
> 
> I'll probably read a few chapters of berserk and if I like it I'll keep reading.
> 
> And since this is an FMA thread what do you guys think will happen to Greeling (or whatever he's called)? I don't want Greed to die but I can't imagine him sharing a body with ling for the rest of their life.



LinGreed, GreedLin or whatever you like.

I'm torn between him dieing or them merging. He seems to be the one homunculus who just might survive this.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

Greedling will most likely become king, what with actually getting immortality, sort of. Which kinda sucks for Mei, but then again, she's always got Alphonse-sama.

Shipping power OOOOONNNNN


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

I wish Gluttony lived 

He wasn't some evil psychopath like Envy who deserved to die.


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 1, 2010)

Isn't Pride still alive? Sort of...


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2010)

Nandireya said:


> Isn't Pride still alive? Sort of...



lol no. He got torn apart.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 1, 2010)

He's still alive.

His container just got destroyed.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2010)

Maybe miss Bradley will raise him in a jar like a goldfish.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 1, 2010)

Beep. Soon 108 will be out  <33


----------



## James (Jun 1, 2010)

Nandireya said:


> Given where the anime's at...I wouldn't be at all surprised if they finish pretty much together.
> 
> I can't wait to see what happens...but at the same time...I don't want it to end.
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to do without it.  It's the last good, ongoing thing I've got...I'll have nothing to look forward to



We already know that Brotherhood is ending in late June/early July so yeah, it's ending within a month of the manga's ending.

We'll be seeing animated versions of scenes we only saw for the first time in manga form a few weeks beforehand.

With episode 59 it was versions of scenes we saw less than 6 months ago as it is. 

Anyway this is the one chapter of the series where I actually do mind seeing spoilers, I dont want any. I'll be trying to avoid them until there's a full chapter out.


----------



## liborek3 (Jun 1, 2010)

James said:


> Anyway this is the one chapter of the series where I actually do mind seeing spoilers, I dont want any. I'll be trying to avoid them until there's a full chapter out.



THIS. I have to endure.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never read spoilers for FMA .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 1, 2010)

MUST RESIST MUST RESIST


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2010)

Must not look at spoilers, when I see them...I must endure...I will be surprised by the ending...I must endure the temptation to look...


----------



## blueblip (Jun 1, 2010)

^You know you will.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 1, 2010)

liborek3 said:


> THIS. I have to endure.



Yeah I'm not going to look at any spoilers either.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 1, 2010)

We're like a bunch of addicts


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 1, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We're like a bunch of addicts



yep, & our drug is getting taken away very soon


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 1, 2010)

All this talk of not looking at spoilers...do we even have any yet?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 1, 2010)

ohohoho, the mods gave us the honorary sub-section after all.<3


----------



## Blinky (Jun 1, 2010)

TO THE SUB-SECTION !!


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 1, 2010)

Last post in thread before in becomes pointless.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 9, 2010)

FMA saved me from homicide.


----------



## geG (Jul 29, 2010)

Volume 26 cover:


----------



## Vanity (Jul 29, 2010)

Geg said:


> Volume 26 cover:



Looks cool.

So does 26 cover the final chapters? Is that the last volume?

I wonder who's on the side panel of it.


----------



## Random Member (Aug 7, 2010)

A special side story for the manga was announced for next month.



> The September issue of Square Enix's Monthly Shonen Gangan magazine is announcing on Thursday that Hiromu Arakawa is drawing a new special Fullmetal Alchemist side story manga in the next issue on September 11.
> 
> Fullmetal Alchemist will also adorn the cover of the October issue, and the issue will bundle miniature Hagaren W Swing figures of the character Roy Mustang and the dog Black Hayate.



Source:


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Aug 7, 2010)

^ Yeah I saw that on FMA forum. I CAN'T WAIT!!!  Made my day!
I hope it's a future one with everyone.


----------



## Shade (Aug 7, 2010)

So will it be a continuing series or a one-time side story thing?


----------



## James (Aug 7, 2010)

Shade said:


> So will it be a continuing series or a one-time side story thing?



Definitely a one off. No way would she go onto another full series, not now. Maybe years later if she really misses drawing FMA.

Anyway I'm excited though. I really didn't expect this!



> Looks cool.
> 
> So does 26 cover the final chapters? Is that the last volume?
> 
> I wonder who's on the side panel of it.



It's not the last volume Kathleen. Volume 27 will be the last, though I'm not sure which chapter 26 goes up to, but probably 106. The chapter lengths of the last 2 chapters are extremely long, so they'll make up the page count of a normal volume just on their own.

By the way this interview with Arakawa is interesting:



A few key points:

-Original plan was for Havoc to die
-Scar was also planned to die against Bradley
-How Ed would get Al's body back was something that she took a while to decide on, including considering the obvious Hohenheim sacrifice route. It had been decided since the beginning though that Al would get his body back but Ed would only get his arm back. 

There's a bunch of other interesting stuff there too though although contained in awkwardly translated walls of text. 

Her favourite scenes from the Brotherhood anime were Ed punching the door in ep 26 and scenes of "Mustang's alchemy" which sounds like she meant when he burns Envy in 54, by her description of how he "dances".


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh cool, a side story. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 7, 2010)

Side story huh?  Speculations on what it's going to cover?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2010)

side story nice. maybe she will make one about ed and al's fathers past


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 7, 2010)

Now this sounds intriguing...


----------



## Vanity (Aug 7, 2010)

Random Member said:


> A special side story for the manga was announced for next month.
> 
> 
> 
> Source:



Yay! Even though this will just be a little side-story....it's still more canon FMA.



James said:


> Definitely a one off. No way would she go onto another full series, not now. Maybe years later if she really misses drawing FMA.
> 
> Anyway I'm excited though. I really didn't expect this!
> 
> ...



Okay cool.

Oh and about the stuff....was there anything about Envy in the interview or Kimblee?

I also wonder how she planned to have Bradley die if Scar was going to die against him....if she planned for them to both die or if she planned to have Bradley die from something else later.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 8, 2010)

Random Member said:


> A special side story for the manga was announced for next month.
> 
> Source:





> and the issue will bundle miniature Hagaren W Swing figures of the character* Roy Mustang and the dog Black Hayate.*






> But if I'll draw spin-off story, it'll be like *Mustang becoming Fuhrer* after Grumman and Olivier aiming to the next Fuhrer.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if it'll be about Roy.



And judging by some reactions to the ending, other people might like it too for some other reason.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2010)

Watch her be like: "JK FMA REALLY NOT OVER"


----------



## ~K+ (Aug 10, 2010)

Great news to hear that there is going to be a side-story released next month.


----------



## Vanity (Aug 10, 2010)

True....it might focus on Roy and Riza. I mean a lot of people felt that not much attention was given to them at the ending.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 10, 2010)

It should be about Louis Armstrong practicing his manly posing .


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2010)

Hum...that interview actually answered why FMA had such a "safe"ending. The second she mentions a good secundary character that was supposed to die or get crippled, she jumps to the conclusion that they should get rewarded and reinvigorated for their hardships instead.

It ended up backfiring and killing the suspense of the last chapters, IMO


----------



## Sannom (Aug 10, 2010)

I think the reason everyone survived is more because there was no way she could give a "satisfactory" death to anyone. Scar dying just after seeing him collapse would have been lame, especially after the grand way Buccaneer and Fu went out. They would have been "off-screen" deaths, since there was way to much focus on Father, and that would have been bad  

Although many people wondered until the end if Al would come back, and what Ed's status would be after, to the end. Same for Scar, who collapsed and was not attended to for quite a few chapters.


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 10, 2010)

Vanity said:


> True....it might focus on Roy and Riza. I mean a lot of people felt that not much attention was given to them at the ending.



So true.We don't even know what exactly happened to Riza.We only know she is still working with him but her rank...???



> And judging by some reactions to the ending, other people might like it too for some other reason.



Love? Peace? Fuhrer Roy?  

If it's going to be about Roy...


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I'm just glad that she didn't kill Scar, after all what he went through he deserve's a better ending than the one he had in the first series.

Yeah I'm a Scar fan, and I do hope that he will be in this side story.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 4, 2010)

The cover of new gangan is out now. It will be out 11th sep.

*Spoiler*: __ 





 says that it will be the story of trio after Ed and Al came back.
I'm very happy with that. (Golden trio fan) <3


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Felix (Sep 4, 2010)

No Fuhrer Roy


----------



## Vanity (Sep 4, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The cover of new gangan is out now. It will be out 11th sep.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Looks nice.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 5, 2010)

Felix said:


> No Fuhrer Roy



You never know! *pet pet* ;A;


----------



## Amatsu (Sep 5, 2010)

I didn't know they were bringing an extra chapter out. Well I can't wait to read it. Especially since I got no One Piece this month. It's nice having something to look forward too.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 5, 2010)

pajamas said:


> hey what d'you people think about FMA?
> 
> I haven't seen the anime but the manga's good, almost rivals Naruto



WHY?! I LOVE FMA! Will forever love fma (great manga indeed) 

Plus first manga that I've bought the whole series of !


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Sep 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Picture from GanGan CM WARNING 108 SPOILERS_ 






Damn, I can't wait!


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> *Spoiler*: _Picture from GanGan CM WARNING 108 SPOILERS_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well that must feel creepy for Al .


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 6, 2010)

omg an extra chapter


----------



## Erendhyl (Sep 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well that must feel creepy for Al .




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that I think about it, you're right. 




I'm so glad that there's another bit of FMA.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 6, 2010)

Felix said:


> No Fuhrer Roy


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

Felix said:


> No Fuhrer Roy



It doesn't take place after the end of the series.  That picture is from right after episode 63.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

Shounen Gangan just can't let it go can they?


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

The only other succesful series in gangan is Soul Eater yeah ?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> The only other succesful series in gangan is Soul Eater yeah ?


Yeah, but it doesn't sell as well as FMA, hell FMA actually beat Naruto and Bleach in single volume sales if it came out frequently it would be the second best selling manga in Japan now below One Piece. They've been pushing Soul Eater alot these past issues with color pages and covers, let's hope it works out for them


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Yeah, but it doesn't sell as well as FMA, hell FMA actually beat Naruto and Bleach in single volume sales if it came out frequently it would be the second best selling manga in Japan now below One Piece. They've been pushing Soul Eater alot these past issues with color pages and covers, let's hope it works out for them



So it's understandable really that they don't want to let FMA go just like that.. Still It'd suck if they force her to bring out a sequel or something .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> So it's understandable really that they don't want to let FMA go just like that.. Still It'd suck if they force her to bring out a sequel or something .


I doubt it, my guess is that she'll come out with a new series after Hero Tales is over. Hopefully this is a proper send off considering they're republishing the last chapter in the same issue


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I doubt it, my guess is that she'll come out with a new series after Hero Tales is over. Hopefully this is a proper send off considering they're republishing the last chapter in the same issue



Oh Hero Tales is still going ? I thought the last chapter was enough of a send off but I won't complain .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Oh Hero Tales is still going ? I thought the last chapter was enough of a send off but I won't complain .


It ended roughly a month ago or it least is going to end in the next issue given the heading says the next chapter is the last, she was doing the illustrations for it, maybe now she can focus on her next work


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

Wonder what her next work will be :33


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Wonder what her next work will be :33


Fullmetal Alchemist 2: Electric Bugaloo


----------



## Blinky (Sep 6, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist : Steel Leg Run .


----------



## blux (Sep 7, 2010)

Her next work might be a serialization of "Shanghai Youma Kikai" (Demons of Shanghai), according to . Donno if this is true or what, but i've read the 3 chapter manga Arakawa did on it. It's really good, better than hero tales, IMO.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2010)

blux said:


> Her next work might be a serialization of "Shanghai Youma Kikai" (Demons of Shanghai), according to . Donno if this is true or what, but i've read the 3 chapter manga Arakawa did on it. It's really good, better than hero tales, IMO.


Arakawa only did the art for Hero Tales, she wasn't involved with the story


----------



## Sannom (Sep 7, 2010)

No, she is involved in the story too, but it seems the original story is not from her, but that she worked with the original author to do the new version of the story. The other author is the man who made the scenario for the do?jinshi the serialized version is based on, and that Arakawa drew.


----------



## blux (Sep 9, 2010)

It's quite short, but sweet


----------



## Blinky (Sep 9, 2010)

D'aww .


----------



## Vanity (Sep 9, 2010)

blux said:


> It's quite short, but sweet



Looks cute...wish I could have held off until it was translated though. XD


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 9, 2010)

Felix said:


> No Fuhrer Roy



I can feel your pain T________T

*insertvoiceofcrusheddreamsandahugedarkaura*

Sweet story tough...

But srsly...


Also that means movie won't be based of side-story...


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2010)

Has anyone here ever written to Arakawa?


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Sep 10, 2010)

Blinky said:


> D'aww .



like it


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Has anyone here ever written to Arakawa?



She can read English?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> She can read English?



I don't know, which is another reason why I'm curious as to if anyone here has written to her before.

I mean you never know, right? I wrote to a Japanese person before, she ended up understanding me and we became friends.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

There is a difference between penpals and fan letters in another language though.  It's flattering for awhile but I'd imagine somebody keeps writing in another language after the person says they can't understand it it'll probably get annoying.  Kubo has said something like this before.

Although, I'm fairly certain Arakawa has at least a basic understanding so who knows?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> There is a difference between penpals and fan letters in another language though.  *It's flattering for awhile but I'd imagine somebody keeps writing in another language after the person says they can't understand it it'll probably get annoying.*  Kubo has said something like this before.
> 
> Although, I'm fairly certain Arakawa has at least a basic understanding so who knows?



lol. I wouldn't keep writing if someone tells me they don't really understand me.

I've talked to one person before though who said she couldn't really understand me much at all but still wanted to hear from me. lol. Was random. These were some artists I wrote to who like the same characters as me. I've never actually written to a manga author....tried to write to Kishi but his Inbox was full and I just gave up after a few attempts. It was always full.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2010)

He probably does it on purpose.  It isn't like he actually has time to read them all lol


----------



## Vanity (Sep 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> He probably does it on purpose.  It isn't like he actually has time to read them all lol



Of course not. I don't expect that anyone famous has time to read all the messages they must receive. Whenever I do actually write to some well known person(even ones who's first language is English) I don't expect anything back so I don't feel bad if they don't write back. It's just like a small attempt to potentially say something to them really and that's pretty much all it is.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 12, 2010)

could someone upload Binktopia's scans for chapter 107 & 108? I see they've taken it down from the website and I'd like to dl them for my gf but can't find anywhere.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 12, 2010)

blux said:


> It's quite short, but sweet



Aww, love the ending :33


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 18, 2010)

I loved the Gaiden it was great and sweet, the only let dawn is that none of the other characters made an appearance, by the way I'm not sure if you guys heard about this or not but there is a "Don't forget Fullmetal Alchemist" site that is posting original sketches by the author herself that will be open for view on specific dates from September till October, also you can send a 20 character message to a character before the sketch in which it will appear in is opened, right now I think that they are with Father and his gang.

I already send a message to scar and Olivier since both are favorites of mine and they both appear in the same sketch sparing with each other and Olivier is wearing a school girl uniform>>Nice, and at the same time scary. (;


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry for the late response but here is the link to the " Don't forget Fullmetal Alchemist" hope you'll all enjoy it:



Only three sketches are up the one that, oh and apparently I mistook Olivier's uniform with a school girl's, but apparently she is having a cooking battle with Scar who looks funny in his uniform, wonder what his cooking will taste like ?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 23, 2010)

Sarutobi Satoshi said:


> Sorry for the late response but here is the link to the " Don't forget Fullmetal Alchemist" hope you'll all enjoy it:
> 
> 
> 
> Only three sketches are up the one that, oh and apparently I mistook Olivier's uniform with a school girl's, but apparently she is having a cooking battle with Scar who looks funny in his uniform, wonder what his cooking will taste like ?



Kimblee's cooking?  OMG.

Too bad I have no idea what it says about him. 

I hope one with Envy comes out soon.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Sep 23, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Kimblee's cooking?  OMG.
> 
> Too bad I have no idea what it says about him.
> 
> I hope one with Envy comes out soon.



from the thumbnail for the fourth picture, it looks like it could be.  looks to be based on father (and i think that's lust next to him), so the homunculi will be next!


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 23, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Kimblee's cooking?  OMG.
> 
> Too bad I have no idea what it says about him.
> 
> I hope one with Envy comes out soon.



The next sketch is about Father and the other homunculus if I'm not mistaken it will be open for view in the 29th of September, also there there is a thumb on the board the one with Father's pic with the number 4 when you push it you will get a new page in which you can right a message of 20 characters to your favorite character in the sketch that is to appear, meaning you can write a message to father or one of the homunculus and it will appear in the forum of that sketch.

Like I said before I already wrote to Scar and Olivier, and it has appeared in their forum  it's the second link below the picture, I heard some comments might get translated , but that didn't happen to mine.

Speaking of which after seeing their little cooking "spare" I think that they look like a good couple, Scar told her to call him what ever she likes she says that they will meet again, so from this day foreword I'll be an Olscar, or Oscar shipper, anyone else gonna join.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 23, 2010)

Sarutobi Satoshi said:


> The next sketch is about Father and the other homunculus if I'm not mistaken it will be open for view in the 29th of September, also there there is a thumb on the board the one with Father's pic with the number 4 when you push it you will get a new page in which you can right a message of 20 characters to your favorite character in the sketch that is to appear, meaning you can write a message to father or one of the homunculus and it will appear in the forum of that sketch.
> 
> Like I said before I already wrote to Scar and Olivier, and it has appeared in their forum  it's the second link below the picture, I heard some comments might get translated , but that didn't happen to mine.
> 
> Speaking of which after seeing their little cooking "spare" I think that they look like a good couple, Scar told her to call him what ever she likes she says that they will meet again, so from this day foreword I'll be an Olscar, or Oscar shipper, anyone else gonna join.



Yeah it looks like the next one might have Envy in it. But it kind of sucks if all I can see is the picture and not know what it says about the characters I like. 

I do have a Japanese friend who could tell me what these things say. Although she's a pretty busy person. I wouldn't be able to ask her what they all say probably. But perhaps she will at least tell me what the Kimblee and Envy ones say....especially Envy, since she likes Envy herself. I won't be writing to her right now though since I'd like to give her time to reply to the last time I wrote to her yet. LOL.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 23, 2010)

Takes place before the epilogue huh?  How many more is she going to do?


----------



## EJ (Sep 23, 2010)

pajamas said:


> hey what d'you people think about FMA?
> 
> I haven't seen the anime but the manga's good,* almost rivals Naruto*



We just didn't know, eh?


----------



## geG (Sep 23, 2010)

lol that chessboard


----------



## Vlazz (Sep 24, 2010)

This Gaiden chapter is before Ed and Winry got married and had kids? Aww, I wanted to see them together. This chapter felt like a waste.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 24, 2010)

i like the gaiden. wonder how many more she will do?


----------



## Nimander (Sep 24, 2010)

The gaiden made me b'aww.

I loved it, and reinforced exactly why Al was one of my favorite characters in the series.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 24, 2010)

There's a FMA extra chapter????!!!! 

Brb, gonna read it.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 24, 2010)

If they really want to keep milk it they'll animate it AND add filler.



SageMaster said:


> There's a FMA extra chapter????!!!!
> 
> Brb, gonna read it.



Don't bother coming back


----------



## Blinky (Sep 24, 2010)

I want that chess set .


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm back. 

Great stuff. Al was always my favorite character from FMA and thus, I enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## Cash (Sep 24, 2010)

More FMA is always nice.


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 24, 2010)

That chess set! 

I'd kill or do unspeakable things for it.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Sep 24, 2010)

i guess that was nice but man i want more roy and riza


----------



## Mister B (Sep 24, 2010)

This solidifies why I like Al in FMA. What a man. 

Need that chessboard though, lord knows what I'd do for it.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 24, 2010)

Even though my sister currently actually lives in Japan, I doubt even she will be able to get that chessboard.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 24, 2010)

Awh, what a nice chapter, It was nice seeing them again. I like how Al decided to have his armour used.

I think it mentioned a third guide didn't it? I hope so


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 24, 2010)

Extra chapter was awesome, though that shouldn't be a surprise to anyone.

I so want that chess set and the suitcase-manga collection.


----------



## seastone (Sep 24, 2010)

The new side story is sweet with seeing them in a more normal environment and more light hearted tone. 

Honestly it may be cynical of me but I hope Fullmetal alchemist is not going to get milked for all its worth despite it being over. Having a short story here and there is not bad but I hope that it all. 

I dread the thought of a Fullmetal alchemist GT


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 24, 2010)

Loved the extra chap


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Honestly it may be cynical of me but I hope Fullmetal alchemist is not going to get milked for all its worth despite it being over. Having a short story here and there is not bad but I hope that it all.


That's all depending if Shounen Gangan is willing to let it go


----------



## Litho (Sep 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's all depending if Shounen Gangan is willing to let it go



Meh, if they're wise they'll let her get crackin' on something new. Something... so awesome it overshadows FMA completely!

Liked that there was a gaiden! So I forgot, is Roy president? Or no, it was the old general right? Gah, I don't remember.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

TehVenom said:


> Meh, if they're wise they'll let her get crackin' on something new. Something... so awesome it overshadows FMA completely!


I doubt there's anything that can eclipse it at this point 
Unless Arakawa decides to make a sequel 


TehVenom said:


> Liked that there was a gaiden! So I forgot, is Roy president? Or no, it was the old general right? Gah, I don't remember.


No, Grumman is Fuhrer while Roy is working hard with his promise to Doctor Marco to restore Ishbal. Wouldn't mind more gaiden stories that shows how the other characters are doing though


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

Good read the extra chapter.


----------



## KBL (Sep 24, 2010)

Fantastic chapter... pek


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 24, 2010)

The chapter was great, delivered with perfection as expected :33


----------



## seastone (Sep 24, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That's all depending if Shounen Gangan is willing to let it go



Yeah. However Death note was allowed to end their manga without problems and the authors worked on a new manga afterwards. 

From what I gathered(I do not look at sales but more word of month about it) Death note was fairly popular. Though not sure in comparison to FMA, given it went on for much longer.


----------



## Legend (Sep 24, 2010)

i loved it, i want more


----------



## Brian (Sep 24, 2010)

It was nice to read FMA again, fitting how AL decided to donate his armor for auto mail parts. I hope theres more Gaidens focusing on the other characters and such.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 24, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Yeah. However Death note was allowed to end their manga without problems and the authors worked on a new manga afterwards.
> 
> From what I gathered(I do not look at sales but more word of month about it) Death note was fairly popular. Though not sure in comparison to FMA, given it went on for much longer.



Well here's the thing, Death Note didn't drive Jump's sales, there were plenty of more successful manga running during it's run and even after it ended Jump moved on. Shounen Gangan was relatively unknown until FMA was published and suddenly copies of Shounen Gangan were sold out immediately solely because of FMA also single volumes of FMA would sell more copies than Naruto and Bleach, no other series in it's line up was as sucessful and now that it's gone Shounen Gangan is heavily supporting Soul Eater to take it's place but it doesn't sell as well as FMA.


----------



## Moon (Sep 24, 2010)

I liked it, was nice to see the trio in a care-free normal day type of atmosphere. Liked Al in it particularly. Really do hope she puts a few more side stories out, and of course I would certainly not mind a full blown series within the FMA world. 

But in terms of unanswered questions "What happened to Al's armor" was really far down on the list, way after moar Roy. In fact it was a question I did not know I had.


----------



## Mizura (Sep 25, 2010)

Awww, that chapter was So sweet!  It made me really miss FMA though. Waah!  We want more! When is the author starting her next work?


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 25, 2010)

I like the chess board, I wish I would have should've went to Japan instead of Malaysia.

oh I heard that there was an ova bout Roy and Hughes has anyone watched it, and do you think that there will be more of other characters??


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 25, 2010)

"Don't stop me. This is tears of happiness." Aww, Winry... . Really nice to see the gang again


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 25, 2010)

It was lame like a pokemon filler.


----------



## seastone (Sep 25, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well here's the thing, Death Note didn't drive Jump's sales, there were plenty of more successful manga running during it's run and even after it ended Jump moved on. Shounen Gangan was relatively unknown until FMA was published and suddenly copies of Shounen Gangan were sold out immediately solely because of FMA also single volumes of FMA would sell more copies than Naruto and Bleach, no other series in it's line up was as sucessful and now that it's gone Shounen Gangan is heavily supporting Soul Eater to take it's place but it doesn't sell as well as FMA.



I see.... 

Well I guess expect some FMA in the future


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 25, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Even though my sister currently actually lives in Japan, I doubt even she will be able to get that chessboard.



Don't care how, but you need her to get that epic chessboard now.


----------



## Satori katsu (Sep 26, 2010)

Anyone who didn't love the extra chapter has no heart. It wasn't meant to be some epic chapter, it was just meant to be a sweet little gaiden nothing more and nothing less. If she does more I would like them to be about other characters too. but this chapter had a lot of heart to it. Something that the entire manga had so much of and that's what made this manga special to me. Lots of heart put into the storytelling.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 26, 2010)

What a pointless chapter.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2010)

Chapter was a good read. Looking forward to more gaidens.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 27, 2010)

Would prefer a small gaiden on Roy and how he reforms the country and stuff.


----------



## Sarutobi Satoshi (Sep 27, 2010)

^ Same here, a gaiden about him, his team, Miles, and most important of all SCAR, and how they are rebuilding Ishbal is what I'm really hoping for.

Maybe the upcoming movie will shed some light on them and their progress.


----------



## Erza (Sep 27, 2010)

Wtf? What new chapter? Where have I been!!! *goes hunting the chapter*


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Erza said:


> Wtf? What new chapter? Where have I been!!! *goes hunting the chapter*



Link removed


----------



## Armaroller (Oct 2, 2010)

Loved the Gaiden! I wonder who will be the recipient of Al's armor? The end with his helmet was great! I personally would enjoy more side stories in the future. FMA still enjoys a huge following, and it could possibly continue for many years. While the journey is done, their lives will continue on.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 2, 2010)

The guy in the top panel in middle is like IMA HAMMER DIS BITCH

This one


----------



## Vanity (Oct 8, 2010)

The one with Envy is up now:





He looks so sexy.

Too bad I don't know what it says about him. I'm curious.

I'll ask my Japanese friend.


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 8, 2010)

That gaiden was really nice. She should do one about Havoc and Mustang recovering.


----------



## Yak (Oct 8, 2010)

Needs a Gaiden on how Mustang became a State Alchemist and studied Alchemy under Hawkeye-sensei.


----------



## geG (Oct 21, 2010)

Volume 27 cover (final volume)


----------



## Mileh (May 12, 2011)

*Why is Fullmetal Alchemist so well liked?*

What the title says. I do like some things in it, and find some of the characters very likeable. However, I'm currently at chapter 38 in the manga, but I still can't seem to get into the story. I keep hearing so many good things about this manga, so I don't really want to give up on it yet, but I want to know, does the series get better from here, or is it more or less the same? 

(...If this is the wrong section, then remove this post.)


----------



## Pseudo (May 12, 2011)

I guess because of the philosophy and such. It makes the reader feel important.


----------



## Sesha (May 12, 2011)

Because it's good.


----------



## Mileh (May 12, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Because it's good.



lol, yes. So I've heard.


----------



## ichigeau (May 12, 2011)

i dont know
i watched the anime cause i heard it was like amazing, i stoped at like episode 40 or something cause it bored me.

i heard that brotherhood was a remake and it was alot better, ya i started watching it and personally i found it better than the first one.

but again i never managed to finish it  it dosen't really appeal to me... i still can't find what's so amazing about it...


like this i just saw on an other thread


Gnome said:


> Stunna said:
> 
> 
> > Prioritize Fullmetal Alchemist.
> ...





furinkazan88 said:


> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> > Don't do this, everything you watch afterward will seem underwhelming.
> ...



so much exageration


----------



## Dream Brother (May 12, 2011)

I'm a bit puzzled by the love for this series too, actually. It's not bad or anything, but there wasn't anything to really interest me either. 

A lot of people seemed to be impacted by a death early in the series (not naming the character as I don't want to spoil any potential readers) but the death scene and the aftermath didn't really impact me at all, mainly because I didn't feel like I really knew the character well enough to care about his fate. The emotional investment wasn't there at all.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 12, 2011)

The characters, the humour, the different interesting abilities, the engrossing plotline with more than enough heartwrenching moments and its fair share of heartwarming moments aswell. The philosophical themes must also be mentioned. 
The villains are not kept out of the humour either, yet they retain their aura of danger and are actually competent. Especially the final villain.
In the end, you'll find the plotholes (which are very few in number) to be completely overshadowed by the good qualities.

Also i don't think the second anime did it justice. It was better than the first one (or rather, completely different in the second half), sure, but not nearly as good as the manga IMO.
I'd say this is my favourite manga, a fun read at the very least. If you don't like it, maybe the genre is not for you because a lot of people will agree that FMA really is at the top of this genre. I guess people might have a problem with the art style aswell.


----------



## SageMaster (May 12, 2011)

Because it has geniunely likeable characters (I dare you to name a dislikeable character in FMA), an interesting mystery, great action and hilarious comedy.

What's there not to like?


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2011)

I don't know, it almost feels like it could have happened.

Like if history had gone in a different direction or something.


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2011)

because it very good. the characters grow as the manga progresses. it has everything comedy, tragedy, love, action, loss. it is well written, what else could you want. it shows everything has a consequences. and what people are willing to do for family.


----------



## MunchKing (May 12, 2011)

The characters. They add a lot to the story. And the amount of details (plotwise) sometimes boggle the mind.

One more thing.

Kimblee is _the_ smooth criminal.


----------



## geG (May 12, 2011)

Like everyone else said, the story and characters. The final arc is god-tier.


----------



## Mileh (May 12, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> The characters, the humour, the different interesting abilities, the engrossing plotline with more than enough heartwrenching moments and its fair share of heartwarming moments aswell. The philosophical themes must also be mentioned.
> The villains are not kept out of the humour either, yet they retain their aura of danger and are actually competent. Especially the final villain.
> In the end, you'll find the plotholes (which are very few in number) to be completely overshadowed by the good qualities.



Oh yes, I love the humor, but so far it's mainly the characters that makes me keep reading. I really like the main character a lot, which is sort of unusual for me, and l love the relationship between the two brothers and their childhood friend; they really do seem like a real family which is very heartwarming.

As far as the villians goes, I like Kimblee a lot. He is _completely_ insane, yet awesome in his own way.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm a bit puzzled by the love for this series too, actually. It's not bad or anything, but there wasn't anything to really interest me either.
> 
> A lot of people seemed to be impacted by a death early in the series (not naming the character as I don't want to spoil any potential readers) but the death scene and the aftermath didn't really impact me at all, mainly because I didn't feel like I really knew the character well enough to care about his fate. The emotional investment wasn't there at all.



Were you watching the Brotherhood episode of that scene or the original anime's version? Because Brotherhood didn't really do that scene as good as the original anime.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2011)

The Elric brothers made the series for me.

Their bond and their goal is just so strong, and their distinct characters just carry the series.


----------



## geG (May 12, 2011)

Most of the emotional investment in that character comes from people watching the first anime series, where he dies halfway through instead of near the beginning, so he was given a lot of extra screentime.

In the manga and Brotherhood, the focus is more on how his death affects the story and the other characters rather than how it affects the audience.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2011)

Was pretty average if you ask me.


----------



## Mileh (May 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> because it very good. the characters grow as the manga progresses. it has everything comedy, tragedy,* love*, action, loss. it is well written, what else could you want. it shows everything has a consequences. and what people are willing to do for family.



Wait, it has romance in it? I haven't even noticed, lol. Tell me it's between Winry and Ed, because I kind of want them to get together... (not a crazy shipper or shoujo fan, I swear! )


----------



## Shade (May 12, 2011)

Every aspect of it is just very well-executed. The characters were great, the world-building was solid and the plot never felt like filler. For me, how tight the plot and pacing is, along with how fleshed out the characters are, makes it feel like the mangafication of a good novel. Stick to it, if you love the characters, both the old and new series have great endings for you.


----------



## Mileh (May 12, 2011)

Alright, I'll stick with it. Also because I want to know more about the Ishval Civil war... I really hope they will show a flashback about it.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 12, 2011)

S.A.F said:


> Were you watching the Brotherhood episode of that scene or the original anime's version? Because Brotherhood didn't really do that scene as good as the original anime.



Oh, I wasn't actually watching it at all -- I read the Manga.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 12, 2011)

Great storytelling, awesome characters, hilarious comedy, well done emotional scenes etc.


----------



## Vaz (May 12, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> i dont know
> *i watched the anime* cause i heard it was like amazing, i stoped at like episode 40 or something cause it bored me.


This is where you went wrong.





ichigeau said:


> *i heard that brotherhood was a remake* and it was alot better, ya i  started watching it and personally i found it better than the first one.


This is where you went retarded.





ichigeau said:


> but again i never managed to finish it  it dosen't really appeal to me... i still can't find what's so amazing about it...


And this is where you should give up on forcing yourself to read a series because of the hype.

Took me about two or three "attempts" to get into FMA, but once I started devouring the manga I managed to catch the last 30 chapters on their monthly releases and it was bloody awesome. It's easily one of my favourite shonen of all time because of the ( very ) strong characters and intense story and most faults I can point out are easily outshined by everything else I liked.

The fact that you're that vague about what you didn't like in the series tells me either you were reading/watching something else or your attention span's range doesn't allow for more than 5 minutes without someone calling out their attacks, but that's just me being ignorant.


----------



## darctrase (May 12, 2011)

Keep reading, especially if you already like the characters so much.

Btw, why did you even get negged?


----------



## Mileh (May 12, 2011)

darctrase said:


> Btw, why did you even get negged?



... For asking why FMA is well liked, it seems? xD


----------



## Dei (May 12, 2011)

Because it's awesome.


----------



## eternalmetal (May 12, 2011)

I found FMA to be impressive on many different levels.  For one, I have a relationship with my brother that is very similar to that of Ed and Al, and the way those two interacted and cared for each other (despite their frustrations with one another) was portrayed on a level beyond your average shounen mangaka.  Arakawa's sensibility for character growth and relationships is phenomenal.  Two, I love the concept of alchemy and the way it is incorporated into the series, figuratively and practically.  It was a well thought out and executed concept that never failed to resonate throughout the manga (without being cheesy or contrived).  

I also enjoyed the adventure aspect of the manga in it's earlier stages, and how being an alchemist would be very convenient and helpful on such journeys.  However the overall story of the manga wasnt lost simply within adventures, and the pacing of the manga proved to be well calculated and thought out.  The final arc proved to be epic and interesting while remaining action packed.  The military strategies were fun and shounen-like rather than overly technical and tedious, and above all were realistic in scope.  Most of the examples mentioned in above posts were also interesting to me as well (the Ishvalans, Kimblee, the death of some main people, etc).

Tbh, I cant think of a better example of a well written shounen manga from beginning to end.  The pacing, the character growth and development, the story, everything was laid out and well organized.  Most manga simply arent this well done and seem to be much more spontaneous.  

FMA may be overhyped, but it really is deserving of the praise it receives.  Without a doubt FMA is essential shounen.  You wont see huge gigantic powerups or overly flashy special moves, but FMA makes up for it with substance.


----------



## Rokudaime (May 13, 2011)

Same here, I also never understand what made this manga so well-liked in many forums. In my case, I found it is pretty decent. Good but definitely not something that I will go crazy about it. Also, I have a hard time to love the FMA casts.

As for the final battle, it is pretty underwhelming for my taste.


----------



## Saishin (Jun 19, 2011)

I just finished to read the first two volumes,well it's soon to give a complete opinion,but I've found it quite good.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 10, 2011)

guys I need your help ^_-

desperately looking for images like this one:



it looks like an original work from Arakawa. Is there more of it? or with characters' faces looking straight at you in general. dunno if it was an artbook or something else, if anyone has any clue whatsoever I'd reeeeally appreciate it

will rep and love you for the rest of my life


----------



## Litho (Sep 10, 2011)

Pain In The Ass said:


> guys I need your help ^_-
> 
> desperately looking for images like this one:
> 
> ...



Those are on the 'back', the side of the volumes:


----------



## Blinky (Sep 10, 2011)

Those are all the images from the binders of FMA volumes.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 10, 2011)

thanks a lot! totally forgot about them. are there more pages you remember that look like this (faces that are positioned like this)?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2011)

Mileh said:


> Wait, it has romance in it? I haven't even noticed, lol. Tell me it's between Winry and Ed, because I kind of want them to get together... (not a crazy shipper or shoujo fan, I swear! )



i meant the love ed and al had for their mother they did the greatest taboo to try and see her again. love ed and al had for each other.  there is more to love then just a romance


----------



## Moon (Oct 15, 2011)

Hasn't been posted here that I have seen but here is the scan of Fullmetal Alchemist The Prototype

Kufang did

From what I understand it is just Arakawa publishing the first chapter how she has first imagined it to be. The art is all modern and the story is a good bit different than the first chapter of the actual manga.


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 16, 2011)

Not bad!! Still think the "canon" chapter?s better =) 
Although the "tiny brother" jokes were cool in the prototype chapter


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey, can anyone tell me, why can greed-ling regenerate when Wrath Can't? They're both human, after all, so what's the difference?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it has something to do with Wrath's age.


----------



## geG (Feb 9, 2012)

Most likely it's due to the fact that Ling willingly accepted Greed. Wrath said his body struggled with the Philosopher's Stone until there was only one soul left, but Ling accepted it so there were still plenty of souls left in Greed's stone.


----------



## Roman (Feb 9, 2012)

It's actuallly because the stone used to create Wrath only had one soul within it in the first place, hence why Wrath had the lifespan of a mortal. It was done so to make King Bradley's rule believable, and people wouldn't think that he was something above human for his longevity. Wrath struggled because he didn't know what was happening or what was being done to him. Ling did, on the other hand, and Greed promised him the power necessary to take over the country of Xing. 

You can't really say it was a complete acceptance either considering Ling and Greedling could switch places in the same body, sort of like a split personality. Such a thing might have more to do with the compatibility of the two souls, so whoever Wrath was before becoming Wrath, he may have been a completely different person compared to Wrath. Ling and Greed, however, had similar ambitions of power.


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 25, 2012)

I finally started reading Fullmetal Alchemist (well, I'm almost done, actually...lol). But there are some things I'm confused about, if y'all could help me out.


*Spoiler*: __ 




1. What is the difference in function between the 'Eye of God' and the 'Gate of Truth'? Are they different beings, the same, or is the eye simply a symbol of the Gate?
2. Is Von Hohenheim literally a human philosopher stone, or does he just call himself that, since he possesses thousands of souls? Since the Stone can be assumed to take any form theoretically, is it possible it could literally be shaped and function like a human being?
3. Since Hohenheim was basically deconstructed and reconstructed with souls in addition to his own, isn't he technically a homunculus?


----------



## Kumanri (Mar 25, 2012)

I love FMA because the protagonists are very human and they made mistakes, they paid the price, they fought to seek the answers they want, they met numerous setbacks and they fought on with tears and blood. They are not insanely powerful unlike their enemies but they had the mental strength to carry on their mission.

There are loads of heart wrenching moments that sometimes question about morality and revenge. Especially the confrontation with Scar by Ed and Winry over a few incidents. It was not easy to pull the trigger and there we saw the main characters simply break down and lost in their emotional struggles. 

I don't like god-tier final battles so no comment on the ending, but overall, I like how all the characters were given ample development and they played their roles well in the story. I love Mustang's team, maybe because they have such a jackass for supervisor. I also love Team Olivia for their sheer strength and comaraderie. 

And of course, the humor is top class. Ed doing the flying kick at the train hostage incident was epic.


----------



## Roman (Mar 25, 2012)

Jayjangle said:


> I finally started reading Fullmetal Alchemist (well, I'm almost done, actually...lol). But there are some things I'm confused about, if y'all could help me out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



1. There is no difference. The "God" that Father (or Advent) took into himself to obtain powers he defined as those of a god was essentially the Truth of the World. What he did was open the planet's gate. Earlier, Father said that no one considered that the planet itself, like individual human beings, was a living system. Hence, like people such as Ed, Al, Roy, Izumi and Hohenheim, the planet has its own gate of truth, and to open it, Father transmuted the people of Amestris and used the gates of the five mentioned to open the planet's gate and take the planet's gate of truth unto himself. There isn't technically a difference apart from the sheer saze of the planet's gate compared to that of individual people.

2 & 3. He calls himself that really, but as you say, he is a homunculus, and the very first of his kind. He carried with him the same amount of power as Father did (until he took the gate of truth).


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 26, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It may be redundant to ask this given your answer, but what is the Eye of God based on? It seems very similar to the eye that is in a lot of religious/magical symbols. 

Also, I have a little hunch that the point of Hohenheim is to be a 'good' homunculus as opposed to the other 'bad' ones. Maybe the other seven symbolized the lowest humanity while Hohenheim symbolized the highest humanity?


----------



## Roman (Mar 26, 2012)

Jayjangle said:


> It may be redundant to ask this given your answer, but what is the Eye of God based on? It seems very similar to the eye that is in a lot of religious/magical symbols.
> 
> Also, I have a little hunch that the point of Hohenheim is to be a 'good' homunculus as opposed to the other 'bad' ones. Maybe the other seven symbolized the lowest humanity while Hohenheim symbolized the highest humanity?



Well, the Eye of God, like I said, is simply the Truth of the World. It does resemble a lot of other cultural and religious symbols which is possibly why Hiromu chose an eye to represent the Gate of Truth. It's pretty much "The All-seeing Eye" that was depicted in a lot of Egyptian hieroglyphs and such. Same way with how transmutation circles greatly resemble pagan symbols such as the five pointed star or the star of david. 

A lot of what Hiromu portrays in the series is inspired by real life cultural aspects, such as Amestrian Alchemy representing western science and treated as such, how it is used for technological development like in the west, whereas Xingese Alchemy is used for healing practices much in the same way Chinese medicine revolves around the concept of Yinyang and the Iching.

The way I see it, Hohenheim is the opposite of everything that is Father. Father represents the seven sins, hence his children are named after said sins: Greed, Lust, Gluttony, Wrath, Sloth, Envy and Pride. So while Father represents all that is negative in humans, Hohenheim represents everything that is positive.


----------



## Jason Brody (Mar 27, 2012)

Yoko Takeo said:


> Well, the Eye of God, like I said, is simply the Truth of the World. It does resemble a lot of other cultural and religious symbols which is possibly why Hiromu chose an eye to represent the Gate of Truth. It's pretty much "The All-seeing Eye" that was depicted in a lot of Egyptian hieroglyphs and such. Same way with how transmutation circles greatly resemble pagan symbols such as the five pointed star or the star of david.
> 
> A lot of what Hiromu portrays in the series is inspired by real life cultural aspects, such as Amestrian Alchemy representing western science and treated as such, how it is used for technological development like in the west, whereas Xingese Alchemy is used for healing practices much in the same way Chinese medicine revolves around the concept of Yinyang and the Iching.
> 
> The way I see it, Hohenheim is the opposite of everything that is Father. Father represents the seven sins, hence his children are named after said sins: Greed, Lust, Gluttony, Wrath, Sloth, Envy and Pride. So while Father represents all that is negative in humans, Hohenheim represents everything that is positive.




It is exactly for this reason I liked Hoenheim toward the end. I thought he was a bit full of himself at first with his reflections and woe, but I instantly understood how he turned out that way after reading "Dwarf in the Flask". I wonder if this is Hiromu's example, or way of suggesting, that 'artificial' humans are not instantly evil; rather, it's the source that shapes them, no different than how the parents of any 'born' human shapes his or her personality. 

I'm sorry if this sounds sexist...but one thing I'm constantly intrigued by is that the creator of this series is female. It's not even so much this, as much as I read it and instantly thought the author was male- given the subject matter and approach- and I was proven wrong when I looked up the author. It makes me even more sure than women are equally capable of being fantastic manga/anime creators.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Felt like bumping this thread. One of my favorites.


----------



## Tazmo (May 12, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

